# Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC Thread - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## bestmove (30. November 2009)

Seid gegrüßt,
ich habs mal gewagt einen seperaten Thread zum SXC aufzumachen. Ich meine das Bike verdient ein eigenes Thema, zumal es sicherlich auch seine Eigenheiten mitbringt. Heute war es nun endlich soweit, Testride mit nem RM Slayer SXC 90! Tja, was soll ich viel dazusagen, es fährt sich einfach nur goil  Handling - Top, Hinterbau + Federung - Wahnsinn! so hab ich mir das vorgestellt  







Leider konnte ich das SXC nur ne gute Stunde fahren und das auch noch im Regen  aber das wars wert!! Es lässt sich super klettern mit dem bike, selbst bei vollen Federweg an der Fox - kein Problem.






Laut Aussage BA gibt es keine Einschränkung gegenüber dem New Slayer in Sachen Stabilität usw. Also lasst uns das Containerschiff abladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (30. November 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> kann mal jemand messen u schreiben, wie hoch beim 19" Rahmen, in Verbindung mit ner 160er Gabel, das Oberrohr(Oberkannte) an der niedrigsten u höchsten Stelle ist. Auf den Fotos sieht 19" doch schon immer ziemlich hochbauend aus. Bei einer Größe von 1,83 u 89er Beinlänge müsste ich aber schon 19" nehmen.
> Danke auch für die vorherigen Antworten...



ich bin 1,84 und 89 beinlänge und stand seinerzeit vor demselben
 problem. ich entschied mich nach vielen ratschlägen für größe 19 und es war die richtige wahl. ich bestellte online und das bike passt wie angegossen. ich brauchte überhaupt nichts ändern, einfach perfekt


----------



## bestmove (1. Dezember 2009)

Da hier alle im Bilderwahn sind, wollen wir im SXC Thread dem wohl nicht nachstehen


----------



## Jendo (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich find alle drei Bikes fantastisch!


----------



## santo77 (1. Dezember 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich find alle drei Bikes fantastisch!



ja stimmt, aber das erste ist ein bisschen fantastischer als die anderen 2


----------



## noie95 (1. Dezember 2009)

damit die farbkombis nach und nach vollständig werden...

... eins in *"Gun Metal"*


----------



## LuisWoo (1. Dezember 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da hier alle im Bilderwahn sind, wollen wir im SXC Thread dem wohl nicht nachstehen



Was ist denn das für ein neckisches Lätzchen an der Fox? Für was braucht man das?


----------



## neikless (1. Dezember 2009)

... der sabberlatz bring erstaunlich viel bei matsch fliegt dir die gülle weniger ins gesicht  
ein alter schlauch und 4 löcher tun das ganze auch  mega geiles bike by the way


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2009)

Bei den Bilder, da fallen einem ja die Nüsse in die Schuhe


----------



## LuisWoo (1. Dezember 2009)

@neikless, 
Hängst du mit dem Gesicht so weit über dem Vorderrad?  
Aber gut, wenn sich ein Fahrer im freien Fall nach unten befindet, holt sein Gesicht den Dreck in der Luft ja wieder ein. Deswegen könnte das Ding durchaus Sinn machen.
Alles klar, besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (1. Dezember 2009)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein neckisches Lätzchen an der Fox? Für was braucht man das?



Wie neikless schon sagte, ein Schlammschutz.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre den Lappen seit letztem Winter.
Ergebnis: Deutlich weniger Pickel im Gesicht nach einer Abfahrt.
=> sehr zu empfehlen wenn man nich dauern die Brille wienern will


----------



## el Lingo (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann darf meins hier auch nicht fehlen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2009)

Wie um alles stellt man hier die Bilder rein?
Bei mir wird das immer nur ein Link?


----------



## bestmove (2. Dezember 2009)

Lass Dir im Fotoalbum den BBCode für das jeweilige Bild einblenden (die Option findest du direkt unter dem Bild), diesen Link kopierst du dann ins Forum.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2009)

besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2009)

So, hab auch eins:


----------



## santo77 (2. Dezember 2009)

meins
jetzt aber mit xt kurbel und xtr umwerfer der funktioniert


----------



## el Lingo (2. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So, hab auch eins:



Schön am Lago unterwegs. Ich will auch wieder!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Schön am Lago unterwegs. Ich will auch wieder!



Nächstes Jahr!
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal...............


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse diese kleinen Futtelbilder


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ey!
Wie hast du das Foto so groß gemacht?


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2009)

Magiiiie... 

BBCode anklicken,mit strg und C kopieren,dann mit strg und V im Beitrag einfügen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Magiiiie...
> 
> BBCode anklicken,mit strg und C kopieren,dann mit strg und V im Beitrag einfügen!





Hab ich doch, aber dann war es so klein?


----------



## el Lingo (2. Dezember 2009)

weil Du den für´s kleine Bile genommen hast, Da sind drei zur Auswahl, unten wird groß


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist halt ne andere Technik als im DHX Air die Luftkammer zu verkleinern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deju19 (3. Dezember 2009)

hi, hab gedacht ich schilder noch mal mein problem 

Also habe ein Slayer sxc 2008 mit einem Fox RP2 dämpfer.

Jetzt hab ich mal gehört das wenn ich mein Bike hinten hoch hebe und runter fallen lass muss der dämpfer so arbeiten das das rad nicht hüpfen darf. Stimmt das ??? 

Wenn ich jedoch meinen Dämpfer so einstelle das ich ca. 20-30 % ( vom vollen federweg hinten ) einfeder wenn ich nur drauf sitze und wieder ab steige und dann das fahrrad hinten hoch hebe und fallen lasse dann springt es ca. 10 -15 cm wieder hoch.

An was kann das liegen ? oder ist dieser test sinnlos ??? 

habe immer wieder auch am dämpfer einen öl film aber der händler meint das sei normal und er würde nichts verlieren.

kann mir jemand weiter helfen ???

danke schon mal im Vorraus


mfg 

Dennis


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Dezember 2009)

Gehört? So so  

Der Test ist ziemlich sinnlos und funktioniert ohnehin quasi nur bei sehr schweren Rädern die dazu ein Stahlfeder-Fahrwerk haben. Setz dich drauf und stell den Dämpfer beim Fahren ein. Da soll er funktionieren, nicht im Stand ohne Fahrer.
Das Ding hat doch nur Luftdruck und Zugstufe die einzustellen ist, da kann man "eigentlich" nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

.....und das mit dem Ölfilm ist richtig so.
Ist reines Schmieröl aus der Luftkammer.
Es soll den Kolben immer etwas feucht halten.

Wenn es keinen Film mehr gibt, solltest du die Luftkammer aufschrauben, reinigen und neu schmieren.
Anleitungen gibt es davon genug, ist easy.


----------



## Deju19 (3. Dezember 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Gehört? So so
> 
> Der Test ist ziemlich sinnlos und funktioniert ohnehin quasi nur bei sehr schweren Rädern die dazu ein Stahlfeder-Fahrwerk haben. Setz dich drauf und stell den Dämpfer beim Fahren ein. Da soll er funktionieren, nicht im Stand ohne Fahrer.
> Das Ding hat doch nur Luftdruck und Zugstufe die einzustellen ist, da kann man "eigentlich" nicht viel verkehrt machen.





Ja gehört  bin auch mal darauf hin zum fahrradladen und hab das bei paar Bikes ausprobiert... Ergebniss = alles am Boden geblieben :-( und mein Kumpel sein Bike wiegt nur 14 kg und bei ihm geht das auch perfekt. Er hat aber einen Fox RP 23 Dampfer hinten ich habe SAS jetzt immer auf mein Fox RP 2 geschoben  

Ich finde mein Dämpfer sollte progresiever sein ( so heißt das sich Oder   ) also das er je mehr er eingedert härter wird. Mein Bike wiegt 16 kg


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

Bleib locker, Radical hat Recht.

Ich hab den DHX drin, Bike wiegt 14,nochwas.
Es hüpft!

Es ist auch zu erklären, liegt mit an der Dämpferanlenkung.
Erst wenn der Hinterbau eta 1cm eingefedert ist, hat der Umlenkhebel einen vernünftigen Angriffswinkel.
Dafür bleibt der Winkel dann so, dass du den gesamten Federweg ausnutzen kannst.

Dein Hinterbau ist OK!

Es wäre höchstens möglich, die Grundeinstellung der Druckstufe im Dämpfer zu verringern. Geht aber nur bei Fox.
Dann würde er vielleicht platsch am Boden bleiben, aber schaukeln wie ein Lämmerschwanz.

Setz dich auf dein SXC und fahr, es ist ein geiles Bike!


----------



## Deju19 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ok alles klar, dann Schlag ich mir den Test wieder aus dem Kopf  

Wieviel sollte er denn prozentual einfedern wenn ich mich nur drauf setze ??? Oder in cm ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

mit kleinstem ProPedal und voller Ausrüstung 14- 15mm standard.
Bei vorwiegend Trail bergab auch fast 20mm möglich.

Ich fahre in der Regel 15mm, nur bei Shuttletouren etwas mehr.

Aber das ProPedal solltest du beim Einstellen so klein wie möglich einstellen!!!


----------



## Deju19 (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hab ja nur zwei einstellungen mit dem propedal :-( also du meinst auf die weichere stufe ?

wenn ich dann spring ist es besser wenn ich das propedal in die andere position bring oder ? sonst schlägt das ja durch. oder ???

sorry für die fragen aber bin noch nicht so lang dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hast du einen RP2 oder RP23?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deju19 (3. Dezember 2009)

einen RP 2


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

Dann ProPedal auf kleine Einstellung.

Beim Springen kaner dann ab und zu mal durchschlagen.
Wenn er zu oft durchschlägt (der O- Ring am Kolben rutscht dann ganz runter) solltest du das nicht mit dem ProPedal verhindern.

Dabei leidet die Sensibilität des Hinterbaus, er springt dann eher über Hindernisse.


Das kann man elegant mit der größe der Luftkammer beeinflussen:
Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg 

Geht am RP genauso wie am DHX.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

Dann ProPedal auf kleine Einstellung.

Beim Springen kann er dann ab und zu mal durchschlagen, das ist kein Problem.
Wenn er zu oft durchschlägt (der O- Ring am Kolben rutscht dann ganz runter) solltest du das nicht mit dem ProPedal verhindern.

Dabei leidet die Sensibilität des Hinterbaus, er springt dann eher über Hindernisse.


Das kann man elegant mit der größe der Luftkammer beeinflussen:
Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg 

Geht am RP genauso wie am DHX.


----------



## Deju19 (3. Dezember 2009)

kann man das auch bei fox machen lassen 

aber kostet halt gleich einiges oder ? das nennt sich dann progressiver oder ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2009)

Nein.
Fox würde dir eine kleiner Luftkammer verkaufen.
Der Umbau ist wirklich supereinfach!

Luft ablassen, Dämpfer ausbauen.
Sprengring runterpopeln und die übergeschobene Luftkammer abziehen.
Feste ziehen, die klebt meist etwas in den O- Ringdichungen fest.
Da kommt kein Öl oder so was.

Dann schneidest du dir einen Kunststoffstreifen (CD- Spindel, Sidolin- Flasche, egal) und legst es in die Kammer.

Wieder draufschieben, Sprengring daruf, einbauen, fertig.

Mit der Größe und Dicke des Kunststoffstreifens kannst du die Progressivität beeinflussen.
Der Streifen darf max 2,0mm stark sein, sonst geht die Kammer nicht mehr drüber.

Falls du dir das nicht zutraust, lass dir helfen.


----------



## Nofaith (3. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema "Durchschlagen lassen" muss ich jetzt aber auch meinen Senf abgeben:

Bei mir ist ja, wie einigen hier bekannt, vor einigen Wochen die Wippe am Rahmen angeschlagen. Nach anfänglichem TamTam seitens Händler & BA hab ich letztlich doch einen neuen Hauptrahmen bekommen. Mein Dank gilt Herrn Schröder von BA.

Aber durch die Konstruktion des Rahmens ist es wohl möglich das die Wippe bei einem heftigen Durchschlag am Rahmen anschlägt. Die Gefahr ist bei den Rahmen an denen die Aussparung für die Wippe am Sattelrohr nur angeschmiedet ist und nicht nachträglich ausgefräst wurden etwas höher. So war das bei meinem ersten Hauptrahmen, bei meinem Ersatzrahmen ist die Aussparung wesentlich grösser und es dürfte sich selbst bei heftigem Durchschlag nichts berühren.(Bilder von beiden Varianten stell ich mal die Tage online) 

Also vorher mal drucklos prüfen wieviel Luft zwischen Dämpfer und Wippe ist, am besten das Ventil rausdrehen, 'nen Kumpel auf's Bike setzten und den Abstand prüfen.

Vom Setup würd ich bei wenig Abstand (2-3mm) eher zu einer straffen Abstimmung raten, damit der Rahmen heil bleibt. Ich persönlich tendiere mittlerweile zu einem anderen Dämpfer der von der Charakteristik etwas progressiver in der Druckstufe verläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein Ex


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Dezember 2009)

Lady´s


----------



## *iceman* (3. Dezember 2009)

So, nochmal Danke für eure Hilfe, mein lockeres Teil war tatsächlich die hintere Buchse vom Dämpfer.
Da hätte ich wahrscheinlich lang gesucht...


----------



## slayerrider (4. Dezember 2009)

ich wollte nur mal kurz in die Runde fragen ob bei dem einen oder andern hier auch schon die Achse beim Hauptlager gebrochen ist?


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Dezember 2009)

jep, bei mehreren - drum gibt's seit 2008 eine verstärkte achse.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2009)

und es bricht nicht nur die Hauptachse!


----------



## slayerrider (4. Dezember 2009)

ich habe einen 2008er und jetzt ist schon zweimal in 6 Wochen die Achse gebrochen. Ich liebe Rocky...
ach und was bricht noch so?


----------



## Deju19 (5. Dezember 2009)

Was für eine Achse geht denn da kaputt ??? Bitte Beschreibung


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2009)

Deju19 schrieb:


> Was für eine Achse geht denn da kaputt ??? Bitte Beschreibung



Am schnellsten wohl die Hauptschwingenachse unten am Tretlager.
Außerdem ist mir die Achse zwischen Sitzstreben und Umlenghebel angekackt.


----------



## Deju19 (5. Dezember 2009)

hört sich ******* an  hast mal mit Rocky Mountain kontakt aufgenommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte mal mit bikeaction gesprochen. Weil ich die achsen immer bezahlen muss und der wollte aber das ich kein Rocky mehr kaufe, warum  habe ich nicht ganz verstanden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ich hatte mal mit bikeaction gesprochen. Weil ich die achsen immer bezahlen muss und der wollte aber das ich kein Rocky mehr kaufe, warum  habe ich nicht ganz verstanden...





Hä?


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Dezember 2009)

So ging's mir dabei auch.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Dezember 2009)

...mir auch!
Vielleicht läßt sich das nochmal verständlich formulieren?!


----------



## Der Toni (6. Dezember 2009)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ich hatte mal mit bikeaction gesprochen. Weil ich die achsen immer bezahlen muss und der wollte aber das ich kein Rocky mehr kaufe, warum  habe ich nicht ganz verstanden...



vielleicht so :
Ich hatte mal mit bikeaction gesprochen, weil ich die Achsen immer bezahlen muss. Der wollte aber das ich kein Rocky mehr kaufe(weil ich das SXC zu sehr ran nehme), warum  habe ich nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2009)

dann würde ich mal schön artig sein und mir anderes Bike zulegen?


----------



## Nofaith (7. Dezember 2009)

So ging's mir am Anfang auch. Sie wollten den Rahmen nicht sehen, alles geblockt, trotzdem ich Ihnen angeboten hab den Rahmen kostenfrei und unverbindlich einzusenden. Gibt nur eins, immer schön hartnäckig bleiben, aber ärgerlich ist das ganze schon.

Hatte mich auch an einen sehr fähigen Fahrrad-Gutachter aus FFM gewandt, der hatte ein paar nützliches Tipps auf Lager.


----------



## slayerrider (10. Dezember 2009)

ups, sorry, dass ich hier solche Verwirrung ausgelöst habe.
Das war Ironie.
Ich habe mich bei ihm beschwert und er hat dann was von wegen falscher Pflege und regelmäßigen Inspektionen beim Händler usw. geschrieben.
Dann habe ich nochmal was darauf erwiedert und er hat mir nicht mal mehr darauf geantwortet.
Dann habe ich daraus geschlossen, dass er mich nciht mehr als Kunden will, denn so behandelt man keinen Kunden....


----------



## von-See (12. Dezember 2009)

so wenn jetzt das Wetter noch schlechter kälter und ungemütlicher wird dann kommt das Baby auf die Rolle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukiSkywalker (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi, ich hab noch mal ne Frage zu der Achse: Ist die dickere jetzt schon in 2008er Modellen drin oder gibts die nur zum Kaufen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2009)

LukiSkywalker schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab noch mal ne Frage zu der Achse: Ist die dickere jetzt schon in 2008er Modellen drin oder gibts die nur zum Kaufen?



Gute Frage.

Wenn die neusten Achsen drin sind, ist auf der einen Seite ein schwarzer Inbuskopf- auf der anderen eine silberne Inbusschraube.

Bei den alten war auf einer Seite eine 6- Kantmutter.

Allerdings wurden auch die Achsen der 6 -Kantmuttern mit einer dickeren Wandstärke versehen.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Dezember 2009)

Wie, es gibt schon wieder neue Achsen? Mein Rahmen hatte ursprünglich eine schwarze Inbus-Schraube drin... und die verstärkte Variante war dann die mit der 6-Kant Mutter.


----------



## *iceman* (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab auch von zweimal schwarzer Imbus auf einmal schwarzer Imbus und einmal 6-Kant gewechselt. Und das ist vielleicht 3 Monate her. Hoffe also schon mal, dass das die aktuellste Lösung ist...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2009)

Die neusten Achsen haben auf der einen Seite den Inbuskopf wie gehabt.

Auf der anderen Seite wieder ein Innengewinde.
Hier steckt eine handelsübliche Stahlinbusschraube (Senkkopf) drin.
Zum Ausgleich wird noch eine schwarze Alu- Senkscheibe untergelegt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. Dezember 2009)

*hust* mein roco coil TST R wäre übrigens immer noch günstig zu haben - oder auch _noch_ günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi leute,
ich fahr ein slayer sxc 50 mod. 2007 und wollte es jetzt ma so langsam ,,tunen".
ich hatte an eine Schaltbare KettenfÃ¼hrung gedacht, nur jetzt weiÃ ich nicht welche
ich nehmen soll, da ich vorne meine 3 kettenblÃ¤tter behalten mÃ¶chte.
Welche kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen (max. 120â¬)??(Bilder?!?!?)

(AuÃerdem hab ich an eine neue Gabel gedacht (zur zeit marzocchi all mountain 1)
sollte auf jedenfall absenkbar sein und 160mm haben  (Preis max.600â¬))

Vielen Dank
klaus


----------



## RattleHead (19. Dezember 2009)

Scheiss, das ist schon das 4e rm das ein crack ins alu hats. 1 rm6, 2 rm7 und huete das SXC! Nur das RMX hat immer gehalten.

Hoffe das ist warranty issue


----------



## slayerrider (19. Dezember 2009)

Das ist bei Rocky ein Feature, das muss so.
Das ist an der Schwinge nehme ich an. Links oder rechts? Und hinten oder am Lager?


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Dezember 2009)

weil's so schön war:


----------



## Nofaith (19. Dezember 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen:


----------



## RattleHead (19. Dezember 2009)

@slayerrider; das ist das linker chainstay hinten, auf das schweiznaht (welding) des ausfallenden. Aber die rechter hat auch ein sehr kleine lackschade.


----------



## LukiSkywalker (19. Dezember 2009)

Von solchen schnee Bildern hab ich auch noch ne Menge


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2009)

Wie jetzt?
Knacken die Kettenstreben gerne ab?
Ist der Riss auf der Ober- oder Unterseite?


----------



## slayerrider (20. Dezember 2009)

Oberseite denke ich. Muss ich auch mal bei meinem schauen.


----------



## RattleHead (20. Dezember 2009)

An das obene teil innen seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st.karbon (23. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leute,

ich habe zufälligerweise ein SLAYER SXC 30 zu verkaufen(siehe Bikemarkt). Leider aus krankheitsgründen wenig gefahren und in gute Hände abzugeben.

Schreibt mir einfach.

Preis ist verhandelbar. Bilder auf Anfrage oder im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Nofaith (25. Dezember 2009)

Fährt hier jemand einen RockShox Vivid 5.1(medium compression tune) oder einen Monarch 4.2 (medium compression tune). 

Soweit ich das noch im Kopf hab besitz das SXC ja eine ansteigende Kurve bei der Hebelübersetzung. Mit der passenden Druckstufenabstimmung sollte das Problem des "durchsackens" doch besser werden, oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Jurek (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich meine mein tretlager an meinen slayer sxc mod.07
is total im a****.
ich würde gern ein neues einbauen lassen.

worauf muss ich beim kauf achten, welche sind gut leicht und haben sich bewährt.
ich möcht das lager selber kaufen und einbauen LASSen.
!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2009)

Online kaufen und beim Händler einbauen lassen?
Na ja, bringst du dir auch das Bier mit in die Kneipe?

Da fast alle Lager am Rost verenden, würde ich mal Ausschau nach einem mit Edelstahlagern gucken, z. B. Acros.
Ansonsten müsste man mal wissen, welche Kurbeln du fährst?


----------



## RattleHead (26. Dezember 2009)

kauf ein tool und das Hope oder Acros Ceramic fur ein x type kurbel


----------



## isartrails (28. Dezember 2009)

Gibt's hier Grafiker? - Kann mir jemand sagen, welcher Font (= Schrifttype) für den aktuellen Rocky Mountain-Schriftzug (unter den drei Gebirgsgipfeln) verwendet wird. Dieser Font wird auch für die Decals der Biketypen verwendet. -
Danke!


----------



## mr320 (1. Januar 2010)

_!!! Saisonstart !!!_​
Erster !​














War wie 2000 HM am Stück!

Noch ne technische Frage. Als ich gestern die Kurbel tauschte, bemerkte ich, dass ich irgendwo Spiel im Hinterbau habe. Wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anhebe merke ich das deutlich. Kann mir einer einen Tip geben wo ich suchen muss. Hab auf der Schnelle nichts gefunden. Fahren ging schließlich vor. 
Irgendwo hier wurde das auch schon mal beschrieben. Nach ca. 13000 km in 3 Jahren können auch die Dämpferbuchsen dran sein. 


Allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr!​
Gruß Marco


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Januar 2010)

jep, dämpferbuchsen zu 99%.
feine bilder!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Januar 2010)

Das arme Bike, es friert doch..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (2. Januar 2010)

fesch, wie kann das rad alleine stehen?


----------



## mr320 (2. Januar 2010)

_ SCHNEEENGEL 
_




​
Petrus hat über Nacht nochmal 10cm draufgepackt. Also 2.Tag, 2.Tour. Aber nun ist das Material am Ende! (keine Spikes) Außerdem bekomme ich sonst Eiszapfen wegen der hohen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von ca. 12km/h. 
Trotzdem geil!

Hab heute morgen, nachdem das Rad wieder eisfrei war, nochmal nach der Ursache für das Spiel im Hinterbau gesucht. Scheinen wirklich die Buchsen am Dämpfer zu sein. Kann an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme deutliches Spiel feststellen. 
Werde den Dämpfer demnächst mal ausbauen und checken. Was war denn bei Euch verschlissen. Einbaubuchse und Gleitlager ? Und wie sah es an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme aus?


@santo77 
Bei dem Schnee steht es von alleine !


----------



## *iceman* (3. Januar 2010)

Hatte letztens das gleiche und da war's nur das hintere Gleitlager, also das Teil, dass aus dem Dämpfer ausgepresst werden muss. Kostet aber nicht viel und ist beim Händler deines geringsten Misstrauens normalerweise schnell erledigt!
Die Buchsen selber halten angeblich ewig und vorne dreht sich ja allgemein nicht viel. D.h. es muss in der Regel immer nur das hintere Gleitlager gewechselt werden...


----------



## slayerrider (3. Januar 2010)

Es ist wie schon angesprochen ziemlich sicher an am Dämpfer.
Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen auch noch die Schrauben am Gelenk, das in der Nähe der Hinterradachse sitzt, den ein der beiden ist bei meinen Rockys immer lose.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2010)

Na wenn sich die Schrauben lösen, würde ich mal die Lager checken.
Wenn die sich frei drehen, haben die Schrauben eigentlich keinen Grund sich zu lösen.

Ich hatte damit noch keine Probleme.
Kann auch sein, dass sie vorher gebrochen sind.............


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Januar 2010)

Mit richtigem Drehmoment montiert hat sich bei mir auch noch keine Schraube verselbstständigt. Eigentlich sollte das nicht passieren dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (9. Januar 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit den Gleitlagern von Igus als Ersatz für die DU-Bushes im Fox Dämpfer gemacht. Hab mal auf der Seite nachgeschaut und folgende gefunden. WSI-0809-08
Igus bietet diese Buchsen auch in Inch Maßen an. Passen müssten die doch, und haltbarer bzw. dem Einsatzzweck angepasster sind sie doch auch.
Hab mir allerdings noch keinen Kopf gemacht, wo ich die Dinger herbekomme. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2010)

Ja, die beigefarbenen halten länger.
Hatte das Problem an meinem Ursalyer.
Da haben die Dinger max. 800km gehalten.

Ist das gleiche Material wie die Gleitbuchsen am SXC.

IGUS einfach mal anschreiben, sonst im Kugellagerhandel nachfragen.

Kistenpfennig z. B.


----------



## peterbe (10. Januar 2010)

Mein SXC in Kirmes-orange nach dem Winter-Keller auf der ersten neuen Tour. 





Ich habe mir im Herbst ein Altitude gekauft und wollte das SXC verkaufen, doch niemand wollte den Rahmen haben. Also dachte ich, das wird mein Winter-Projekt: neue Bremsen (Elixir CR 185er), neue Kurbel (Altlas 2-fach mit Rockring), neuer Lenker und Vorbau (Atlas AM). Dann das ganze Rad überholt und neu aufgebaut. Der Lenker (785mm) ist mir noch ein wenig zu breit, ich denke 740mm wird es werde, unglaublich agile Lenkung mit so einer Stange....

die ersten Meter im Vergleich zum Altitude sehr ungewohnte, hecklastigere Sitzposition, deutlich schwerer. Doch die breiteren Felgen und Reifen machen das Fahren satter und nach der ersten Abfahrt, die im Schnee so lala griffig war ein Grinsen im Gesicht: schön stabil.

Ich denke, das Rad wird nicht mein Alltags-Trainingsbegleiter (da ist das Altitude doch die bessere Wahl), aber ich freu mich auf die ersten SXC-Touren im Frühling in den Bergen!


----------



## Jendo (10. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut die weiss- orange Farbkombo!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Januar 2010)

Wunderschön

ride the difference


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2010)

Ohne die orangen Teile würdest du das Bike in dem Schnee auch nicht mehr wiederfinden.....


----------



## Der Toni (12. Januar 2010)

Jetzt noch ´ne weiße 36er. Das wär´s.


----------



## santo77 (12. Januar 2010)

[
@santo77 
Bei dem Schnee steht es von alleine ![/QUOTE]


vor freude


----------



## isartrails (14. Januar 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ´ne weiße 36er. Das wär´s.


..da wär ich auch dabei, wenn du mir sagst, wo es eine gibt in 1 1/8 Zoll...???


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Januar 2010)

Float müßte weiß sein. Oder halt direkt die Lackierung dazu bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

wie, gibt es die 36er nicht mehr in 1 1/8"???


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Januar 2010)

Glaube was er meint ist der Farbunterschied bei den Lackierungen. Die Tapered- und 1.5"-Modelle waren anders lackiert als die jeweiligen 1 1/8" Versionen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

ah so


----------



## isartrails (15. Januar 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> ... was er meint ist der Farbunterschied bei den Lackierungen. Die Tapered- und 1.5"-Modelle waren anders lackiert als die jeweiligen 1 1/8" Versionen.


So ist es. Habe noch nie eine 36 Talas mit 160 mm Federweg in 1 1/8" in weiß gesehen. Sehr schade...!


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir meine damals halt bei Toxo lackieren lassen, was aber zum Einen echt teuer und zum Anderen eine für meinen Geschmack eher mäßige Qualität hatte. Garantie blieb halt erhalten, bei einer neuen Gabel war das für mich damals die beste Variante.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Hat jemand ne 10mm Hohl-Stahlachse noch rumm-liegen
Für kleine euro 
Gruß


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Januar 2010)

Wo hätte es die denn geben sollen am SXC?


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Januar 2010)

135x10mm Hinterradachse, am besten hohl !


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Januar 2010)

Ah so. Die kannte ich nur aus Alu, hohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (17. Januar 2010)

hallo...wollte mich mal als neuen SXC-Fahrer anmelden.
Habe mir schon vorher den ganzen Thread durch gelesen und mich trotzdem für einen Slayer-Rahmen entschieden. Was ich da von Achs-und Kettenstreben-Bruch gelesen habe...  Aber wird schon gut gehen bei Allmountain Touren u leichten Enduro-Einsatz im Bikepark.
Rahmen ist ein 2009er SXC 70 in schwarz eloxiert. (oh Grauss, kein rot-weisser ) Bin noch am zusammenstellen u muss mich gerade für einen LRS entscheiden: Hope ProII mit ZTR Flow oder Hope mit Mavic EN521-beides tubeless. Mal schauen wie der DHX4 Air dann geht. Soll ja nicht so dolle sein, aber da gibts ja dann noch die Kammerverkleinerung. Bilder folgen...Gruss


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

Wer hat dir den Quark mit dem DHX eingeredet?
Er ist einer der betsen Dämpfer die du bekommen kannst.
Die Luftkammer ist etwas zu groß, aber nicht nur für das SXC.
Auch in vielen anderen Rahmen.

Einfach was reinlegen und gut ist.
Da hast dann die Möglichkeit, etwas auszuprobieren.


----------



## el Lingo (17. Januar 2010)

Der Roco Air TST R geht verdammt gut im SXC!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Der Roco Air TST R geht verdammt gut im SXC!



Hm, in der Situation am Foto merkt man es aber nicht?
Erst kurz danach.

Mal ohne Qutasch, was macht er anders als ein DHX?


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Januar 2010)

Er benötigt aufgrund des größeren Kolbendurchmessers ca.5 bar weniger Druck als der DHX in der Hauptkammer und ist dadurch wesentlich sensibler,hat Stahlfederniveau!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

und was geschieht im mittleren Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (18. Januar 2010)

Souly, danke für die Antwort, das bringt es auf den Punkt! In der Mitte ist er auch gut, ich möchte da keinen anderen mehr fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

Und er passt ohne Probleme in den Rahmen, stößt also nirgends an oder so?


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Januar 2010)

bei meinem 19"er rahmen stößt die luftkammer bei komplett ausgefedertem dämpfer am rahmen an - zwar nur minimal, aber doch. probleme hat das aber noch keine verursacht, bei der superben performance nehm ich das risiko gern in kauf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

Der Freiraum für den Dämpfer sollte doch bei jeder Rahmengröße gleich sein?


----------



## Nofaith (18. Januar 2010)

Er passt ohne Bearbeitung nicht in den Rahmen, hab momentan einen leihweise hier. Der Dämpfer an sich baut grösser als der DHX, der Einbauraum im Sattelrohrbereich ist nicht das Problem, dort stösst er bei meinem 19Zoll-Rahmen nicht an. Allerdings bekommt man das untere Dämpferauge nicht an der Wippe befestigt ohne den Kolben zu bearbeiten, bei meinem Rahmen stösst der Kolben an die Wippe. Ursache hierfür ist der deutlich grössere Durchmesser des Kolbens. Der Kolben des DHX ist 27mm, der des MZ 32mm(am Auge auf 31mm abgesetzt).

Da der Dämpfer nur eine Leihgabe ist werd ich mir erstmal einen eignen besorgen bzw. vorher den RockShox Monarch im E-Setup testen, kann meinem Kumpel nicht zwei Kerben in den Kolben feilen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Info


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Januar 2010)

@ Nofaith: hoppla, stimmt, das hab ich zu erwähnen vergessen. kann passieren, wenn man das hier schon ein paar mal beschrieben hat.  zur performance hab ich mich ja auch schon ein paar mal geäußert...


----------



## el Lingo (18. Januar 2010)

Bis auf den Kolben, den ich bearbeiten musste, passt meiner auch ohne Probleme in den Rahmen (19").


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn es so knapp zugeht sollte ich besser vorher einen probieren.
Die Rahmen sind (leider) zu unterschiedlich geschweist.

Gibt es irgendwo mal ein Event, bei dem man sich trifft?


----------



## rmb (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo. allerseits . 

Tut mir leid wenn mein Thema gerade nicht passt aber ich besitze ein wunderschönes slayer sxc 50 canuck und würde es gerne gegen das RMX tauschen falls jemand Interesse hat bitte sofort melden .
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn's dir leid tut lösch den Mist wieder. Wo ich das letzte Mal geschaut habe gab es eine extra Kategorie für Verkäufe, den Bikemarkt


----------



## isartrails (19. Januar 2010)

Muss die Frage hierher oder ins Tech-Forum?

Hier gibts doch bestimmt ganz viele Experten, die mir sagen können, was genau passiert, wenn man die beiden Befestigungsplatten, an denen das vordere Dämpferauge am Hauptrahmen montiert wird, "falsch herum" am Rahmen anschraubt?

Ich habe das auf dem zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr guten Foto mal ansatzweise als lila eingefärbte Montage veranschaulicht.

Die Einbaulänge für den Dämpfer würde sich auf etwa 235 bis 240 mm vergrössern (grob gemessen).
Nun meine Frage: Was ändert sich an der Geometrie, dem Fahrverhalten, dem Federweg, wenn man einen längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Hub einbauen würde?


----------



## *iceman* (19. Januar 2010)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass dir dann vor allem der Umlenkhebel den Rahmen zerstören wird, weil der Dämpfer das Einfedern nichtmehr rechtzeitig stoppt.


----------



## el Lingo (19. Januar 2010)

Iceman müßte aus meiner Sicht Recht haben. Bau einfach mal den Dämpfer aus und schau, wie weit Du den Hinterbau dann einfedern kannst. 180mm im SXC machen aber nicht viel Sinn, finde ich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2010)

Die Umlenkhebel berühren beim normalen Federweg schon fast die Streben des Sattelrohres.
Weiter geht es einfach nicht.


----------



## isartrails (20. Januar 2010)

Nix für ungut, aber das sind alles nur Vermutungen.
Ich hoffte, irgendwer wüsste es genauer aufgrund von geometrischen Berechnungen.
Dämpfer ausbauen usw. kann ich selbst, da berührt sich noch lange nix, selbst wenn er komplett am Anschlag wäre.
Außerem scheint mir nicht der Umlenkhebel (oder die Wippe) das Problem, eher die Sattelstreben. 

Die Frage war auch eher theoretischer Natur.
So wie die 152 mm Federweg des Slayer im Grunde nur theoretisch zur Verfügung stehen (wie bei jedem anderen Fullsuspension-Rahmen auch), denn kaum jemand wird seinen Luftdämpfer immer bis zum Anschlag der Luftkammern belasten. Schon aus Eigeninteresse wird immer irgendeine Sicherheitsreserve im Luftdämpfer bleiben, welche man dann vom theoretischen Federweg abziehen muss. 
Wäre doch mal interessant zu erfahren, wieviel Prozent des kommunizierten Federwegs eigentlich wirklich genutzt werden, ehe man in den Bereich gerät, wo man ständig mit Dämpferzerstörung rechnen muss (zumindest bei Nutzung von Luftdämpfern).


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2010)

Bei mir sind es 100%.
Der Gummiring fliegt dann von der Kolbenstange.
Wenn es richtig knallt, ist sogar der O- Ring auf der Kobelnstange im Dämpfer zerdeppert.

Habe daher die Luftkammer verkleinern müssen.

Jetzt geht der Dämpfer gerade so durch, der Gummiring bleibt meist noch gerade so am Ende der Kolbenstange hängen.


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meinen Dämpfer (und die 55) auch des öfteren am Limit, wenn ich das SXC auf harten Trails gefahren bin. Federweg verschenken macht keinen Sinn, daher entweder die Federelemente so abstimmen, dass alles passt oder das Bike einen Zahn härter rannehmen


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2010)

Beim erreichen des Limits gibt es übrigens ein deutliches Signal.
Der Ring ist häufig am Ende.
Aber wenn es richtig rappelt im Karton, gibt es laute metalische Geräusche......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (20. Januar 2010)

Also meine Abstimmung ist auch eher etwas weicher, da ich lieber schnell auf ruppigen Trails unterwegs bin, statt dauernd irgendwo runterzuhüpfen und wie elLingo schon gesagt hat will man ja keinen Federweg verschenken! Von daher schlägt er bei mir vorne und hinten auch öfter durch, vor allem wenn man mal was unsauber landet bzw. die Landung einfach schlecht ist...
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich davon deutlich weniger merke seit der Stahldämpfer drin ist...


----------



## Human 2.0 (20. Januar 2010)

ich bin grad auf der suche nach nem leichten und doch erschwinglichen LRS für mein SXC, da die Deemax mit 2450gr einfach zu schwer sind! Und da ich nur noch FR-Touren mit Schwerpunkt Uphill Fahre sind Deemax einfach fehl am Platz!

Ich möchte so ca 350 ausgeben und 2000gr wäre die grenze!

Was haltet ihr von den DT Swiss E2200 wiegen zwar 2200gr wären aber erschwinglich. Meint ihr das rot wäre too much im SXC Canuck?
Lohnt es sich überhaupt? Das wären 300gr umterschied... 

Für weitere Empfehlungen wäre ich erfreut!  

Ps.: Wer Deemax im Top Zustand brauch -> PM an mich  sorry für OT


----------



## Der Toni (20. Januar 2010)

In dem Preisrahmen wäre Hope ProII mit ZTR Flow eine Alternative.
Je nach Speichen/Nippelwahl kommst du auf 1750 bis ca 1800 gr pro Satz.
Vorteil: du sparst noch  Gewicht, wenn du damit schlauchlos fährst.


----------



## Magnum 204 (20. Januar 2010)

@Human

Kann dir die  Hope Pro 2 mit Dt Competition und Sun Ringle EQ29  empfehlen

1990gr , fahre die an meinem switch , und die haben schon so einiges geballer weg gesteckt.

Preis:http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=7599

mit EQ 27 noch leichter ,und fast genau so stabil.

Grußatrick


----------



## Jurek (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mich auch mal nach lrs UMgeschaut.
da hab die mit als ganz gut bewertet und super daten bewertet gefunden
1680gr  spricht für sich.
im bike-test sind sie nach dem was ich mich erinner auch ziemlich sehr gut gewesesn

http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=17296


----------



## Der Toni (20. Januar 2010)

Naja, ein CC LRS mit max. Reifenbreite 2.25 ist wohl nur eingeschränkt für FR Touren geeignet. Die Felgen sollten schon 2.4 er Mäntel verpacken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2010)

Mit eine CC- Laufradsatz hast du aber das Thema verfehlt.............


----------



## isartrails (21. Januar 2010)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> ich bin grad auf der suche nach nem leichten und doch erschwinglichen LRS für mein SXC, da die Deemax mit 2450gr einfach zu schwer sind! Und da ich nur noch FR-Touren mit Schwerpunkt Uphill Fahre sind Deemax einfach fehl am Platz!
> 
> Ich möchte so ca 350 ausgeben und 2000gr wäre die grenze!
> 
> ...





Magnum 204 schrieb:


> @Human
> 
> Kann dir die  Hope Pro 2 mit Dt Competition und Sun Ringle EQ29  empfehlen
> 
> ...





Der Toni schrieb:


> Naja, ein CC LRS mit max. Reifenbreite 2.25 ist wohl nur eingeschränkt für FR Touren geeignet. Die Felgen sollten schon 2.4 er Mäntel verpacken können.





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit eine CC- Laufradsatz hast du aber das Thema verfehlt.............


Hallo Human und Jurek,
lasst euch nicht durch den zeitweise etwas aggressiven Ton mancher Zeitgenossen hier ins Bockshorn jagen. Passiert mir auch ständig, dass ich auf höflich formulierte Anfragen Antworten erhalte, die mir durch die Blume zu verstehen geben wollen, dass ich eigentlich keine Ahnung habe... - Auch wenn es manchen Shimano-Hassern hier nicht gefällt, ich kenne einen Biker, der hat den Shimano-Laufradsatz seit einer Saison im harten Freeride-Einsatz, bisher ohne Probleme. Der hat aber auch eine extrem gute Fahrtechnik und auf die kommt's eigentlich an. Ich persönlich würde dir zu Patricks Wahl raten.
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2010)

Falls du mich mit "Shimano- Hasser" meinen solltest, sorry.
Ist vielleicht unglücklich ausgedrückt gewesen.

Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass ich einen CC- Laufradsatz im SXC für nicht geeignet halte.

-Max 2,25er Reifen sind wenig
-Hast du denn eine Gabel OHNE Steckachse?

Die Haltbarkeit liegt an deinem Fahrstil, da kann ich natürlich nix zu sagen.


----------



## Der Toni (21. Januar 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hallo Human und Jurek,
> lasst euch nicht durch den zeitweise etwas aggressiven Ton mancher Zeitgenossen hier ins Bockshorn jagen. ...Gruß



mit Verlaub, wo war hier der agressive Ton? Du solltest dich nicht sofort auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn mal jemand nicht deiner Meinung ist.
Fakt ist, das Felgen jenseits der 21mm Innenmaulweite wesentlich besser für den nachgefagten Eissatzzweck sind. Benutzte die SuFU, und du wirst ´ne Menge darüber zu lesen kriegen. (Hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu agressiv)


----------



## Human 2.0 (21. Januar 2010)

Jungs Dank für die Antworten!

Aber ich hab mich für den E2200 LRS entschieden, da ich ihn direkt gegen meine Deemax tauschen kann!

Bin nur sehr gespannt wie das im SXC aussehen wird... hoffe nur nicht zu viel rot...

nachmals danke!


----------



## Jurek (21. Januar 2010)

ja, sry für meinen vorschlag mit dem xt lrs.
ich hatte halt an was leichtes gedacht, da is mir der wieder eingefallen.
das mit den fr.-touren hat ich i.wie überlesen.
nenn cc-lrs für fr. vorzuschlagen war wirklich net so überlegt von mir.

aber zum glück wurde ja schon ne lösung gefunden.

Aber eine Frage hab ich.
Wie kann ich überhaupt nen steckachs lrs andem sxc (meins wäre mod.07) hinbauen??
(vorne hängts von der gabel ab, ich weiß, aber wie siehts mit hinten aus??)
mom. hab ich schnellspanner und würd vll. gerne auf ne neue leichte gabel und lrs mit steckachse umsteigen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2010)

Jurek schrieb:


> ja, sry für meinen vorschlag mit dem xt lrs.
> ich hatte halt an was leichtes gedacht, da is mir der wieder eingefallen.
> das mit den fr.-touren hat ich i.wie überlesen.
> nenn cc-lrs für fr. vorzuschlagen war wirklich net so überlegt von mir.
> ...




Vorne ist die Gabel für die Art der Achse verantwortlich.
Einzige Ausnahme ist das TruBolt System von DT.
Da kannst du vorne eine geschraubte Achse für für gewöhnliche Ausfallenden bekommen (von der Nabe abhängig)

Hinten gibt es auch das TrueBolt System.
Ich fahre es seit gut 2 Jahren, klappt prima.


----------



## peterbe (24. Januar 2010)

Nach mehreren Schnee- und Eistouren mit dem 785mm breiten Atlas-Lenker habe ich festgestellt: entschieden zu breit;  ich habe ihn jetzt auf 725mm gekürzt und passt es toll; das Rad fährt sich durch die breite Stange sehr Vorderrad-lastig und direkt. Heute bei -12° (********nkalt) war eine Abstimmung der Dämpfer nicht mehr möglich, selbst bei voll offener Zugstufe machte das Öl nicht mehr mit.





Im direkten Vergleich mit der Geometrie des Altitudes habe ich festgestellt, dass ich mit gekröpfter Sattelstütze (Joplin) auf dem SXC viel zu weit hinten sitze. Der Schwerpunkt rutscht uphill zu weit nach hinten, der Dämpfer pumpt. Sobald ich auf die Sattelnase rutsche, bleibt der Dämpfer ruhig und das Rad klettert entschieden besser. Da muss wohl noch mal ne grade Sattelstütze her.


----------



## ricole (26. Januar 2010)

moin an die rocky-fachmänner.

ich habe ein slayer und bin am aufbauen ...
leider bekomme ich den umwerfer nicht angebaut.
die anschlagschrauben vom umwerfer ecken an der
dämpferschraube an. Welchen umwerfer habt ihr verbaut?

DANKE für euren Rat!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2010)

Foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (26. Januar 2010)

ricole schrieb:


> moin an die rocky-fachmänner.
> 
> ich habe ein slayer und bin am aufbauen ...
> leider bekomme ich den umwerfer nicht angebaut.
> ...





XTR TopSwing FD-M952

der Umwerfer funktioniert


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2010)

die anschlagschrauben an der Dämpferschraube an?
sicher?


----------



## Der Toni (26. Januar 2010)

da würd ich auch gerne mal ein Foto sehen. Ich habe an meinem einen XT Topswing, meiner einer Frauen SXC hat einen LX, beide mit abgefeilten Inbusschraube für den Schaltzug.
btw, könnte mir vorstellen, das du versuchst, einen Downswing-Umwerfer zu montieren?!
... also bitte Foto.


----------



## Der Toni (27. Januar 2010)

Ich habe noch zufälliger Weise ein Bild von dem XT Umwerfer an meinem SXC gefunden. Da ist massig Platz zwischen den Schrauben.


----------



## Knuut (27. Januar 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Scheiss, das ist schon das 4e rm das ein crack ins alu hats. 1 rm6, 2 rm7 und huete das SXC! Nur das RMX hat immer gehalten.
> 
> Hoffe das ist warranty issue



Und ich hoffe, das das RMX auch noch ne Weile hält ;O) Weil die Saison hat ja erst begonnen.


----------



## ricole (29. Januar 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ich habe noch zufälliger Weise ein Bild von dem XT Umwerfer an meinem SXC gefunden. Da ist massig Platz zwischen den Schrauben.




wow!!! bei mir eckt die schraube mit der der dämpfer angeschraubt ist direkt auf die schraube wo ich unteren und oberen umwerferanschlag einstellen kann. komisch. auf dem bild hier ist platz ohne ende ... da ist bei mir NICHTS!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2010)

Hast du einen TOP- Swing oder Down- Swing Umwerfer?


----------



## isartrails (29. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du einen TOP- Swing oder Down- Swing Umwerfer?



zeigt ihm halt den Unterschied anhand eines Fotos...

@ricole: wenn Du kein Foto hast, dann poste wenigstens die exakte Typenbezeichnung deines Umwerfers.
Sonst kann man dir nicht helfen.


----------



## RattleHead (29. Januar 2010)

@knuut; 
das RMX halt, keine frage, ich habe das plan der PPdSoleil zu fahren auf slayer..........mit nur CC fahren (und ein bischen jumpen) habe ich schon ein risse........hoffe das der neue in der alpen halt. Aber Flatline geht auch mit : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2010)

TOP- Swing:
Der Käfig bewegt sich OBERHALB der Schelle. Die Schelle ist "unten"

DOWN- Swing:
Der Käfig bewegt sich UNTERHALB des Schelle. Die Schele ist also oben.


----------



## isartrails (29. Januar 2010)

Sorry fürs Werbefoto, hab auf die Schnelle nix besseres gefunden...
Hier der Unterschied. Irgendwie logisch, dass im Slayer nur für "Top-Swing"-Umwerfer Platz ist... 


Down-Swing:





Top-Swing:






...aber eigentlich kann er an dem kurzen Rohrstummel überhaupt keinen falschen montieren...
da wär ja der Käfig auf Tretlagerachsenniveau...


----------



## Human 2.0 (29. Januar 2010)

So nun mit den E2200









Neu sind auch Vorbau und Bremsen... aktuelles Gewicht 15,2Kg 
Der Sommer kann kommen !!!


----------



## el Lingo (29. Januar 2010)

15,2 sind gut! Was hast Du da für Kurbeln dran? Bei den Laufrädern muss meins eigentlich knapp 14,5kg wiegen. Ich muss es mal wieder an den Haken hängen...


----------



## Human 2.0 (29. Januar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> 15,2 sind gut! Was hast Du da für Kurbeln dran? Bei den Laufrädern muss meins eigentlich knapp 14,5kg wiegen. Ich muss es mal wieder an den Haken hängen...



sind die Race Face Evolve DH von meinem Switch...


----------



## ricole (3. Februar 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> @ricole: wenn Du kein Foto hast, dann poste wenigstens die exakte Typenbezeichnung deines Umwerfers.
> Sonst kann man dir nicht helfen.



Top-Swing Umwerfer. Und der Dämpfer eckt an den Einstellschrauben für die Endanschläge am Umwerfer an. Ich mach ein Foto ...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maruu (3. Februar 2010)

Kurze Frage: Welchen Sattelrohr Durchmesser haben die 2010`er SXC Modelle? 30,9mm?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2010)

Maruu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Welchen Sattelrohr Durchmesser haben die 2010`er SXC Modelle? 30,9mm?



2010 sollte ja nix geändert werden.
Dann müsste es noch 30,9mm sein.
Am Besten mal bei Bikeaction direkt nachfragen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. Februar 2010)

bin gerade am Slayer aufbauen...hat das SXC nicht eigentlich 15cm Federweg am Heck? Wenn ich im Stand (ohne Luft auf dem Dämpfer) das Heck, auf den Sattel drückend, nach unten drücke und ausgefedert bzw eingefedert den Unterschied vom Boden bis zur Sattelkante messe, komme ich nur auf 14cm.  ist das alles oder messe ich falsch?


----------



## RattleHead (4. Februar 2010)

Das hinterrad macht ein grosseres kries da das weiter von drehpunkt ist


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (5. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich sollte nur ein neuer Rahmen her - dann wurd es jedoch etwas mehr -


----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte nur ein neuer Rahmen her - dann wurd es jedoch etwas mehr -



Sehr souveräner Aufbau, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Die Kombi schwarz-weiß könnte Zukunft haben!


----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2010)

Wow, sieht klasse aus, auch der Fußboden. Hatte ich in Wien auch ;-)
Wann bist Du damit im Harz unterwegs?


----------



## Der Toni (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, schön tourenmässig aufgebaut. Hast du die Bremsgriffe immer so weit unten?


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (5. Februar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wow, sieht klasse aus, auch der Fußboden. Hatte ich in Wien auch ;-)
> Wann bist Du damit im Harz unterwegs?



Harz steht diese Saison garantiert an  Die Berliner Gebirgslandschaften verlieren halt doch schnell ihren thrill 



Der Toni schrieb:


> Hast du die Bremsgriffe immer so weit unten?



Stimmt - sieht aus der Perspektive ziemlich steil aus - wenn man draufsitzt sind sie für mich ok...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. Februar 2010)

schön geworden...was wiegt es denn mit den "Leichtbauteilen".  Bin auch gerade am aufbauen. Bin mit RS Lyrik, FA u MM Reifen RF Deus Sattelstütze, Sattel, Ritzel, Vorbau u Lenker jetzt schon bei fast 13 Kilo.        Und es fehlt noch so viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hab leider keine gescheite Waage. Hab´s mal mit der Personenwaage versucht und da kamen so 14,xxx kg raus. 

Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt...


----------



## ricole (6. Februar 2010)

Hier jetzt mit Fotos.
Ich hoffe irgendjemand hier hat Rat ...

DANKE!!!


----------



## el Lingo (6. Februar 2010)

Mit 14,kg hast Du schon ein recht gutes Gewicht erreicht. Hatte beim AUfbau meines SXCs auch gedacht, dass es irgendwo bei 13kg bleibt, war aber doch knapp über 15kg. Mit den neuen Laufrädern bin ich jetzt bei etwa 14,7 kg mit 55 TST Micro und Roco Air TST R.


----------



## noie95 (6. Februar 2010)

@ricole
viel helfen kann ich dir jetzt nicht, aber mein tip, frag doch mal die leute, die das gleiche bike haben wie du...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434932&page=3&highlight=slayer

ev hatte einer der jungs auch solche probleme. es kommt mir so vor, dass es beim new slayer allg recht knapp zugeht weil der dämpfer deutlich steiler eingebaut ist


----------



## ricole (6. Februar 2010)

noie95 schrieb:


> @ricole
> viel helfen kann ich dir jetzt nicht, aber mein tip, frag doch mal die leute, die das gleiche bike haben wie du...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434932&page=3&highlight=slayer
> ...




DANKE!!! da versuche ich es mal!


----------



## isartrails (6. Februar 2010)

ricole schrieb:


> Hier jetzt mit Fotos.
> Ich hoffe irgendjemand hier hat Rat ...
> 
> DANKE!!!



Hmm, alles sehr, sehr strange!
Meine Ferndiagnose: falsche Dämpferlänge.
Aber das lässt sich aus der Distanz nicht wirklich mit Bestimmtheit sagen.

Eins ist sicher: das war nicht von Anfang an so und IRGENDEINER hat es so 'gebaut'.

Wenn man deine Fotos mit denen anderer NEW Slayer vergleicht, fällt auf, dass (bei den anderen) die hintere Dämpferachse weit hinter dem Umwerfer und etwas höher zum liegen kommt.
Ich tippe mal darauf, dass dein Dämpfer zu kurz ist.
(Verschiedene Einbaupositionen wird's ja wohl nicht geben...?!)

In deinem Fall würde ich dir dringend raten, damit einen Fachhändler aufzusuchen und dich auch nicht zu scheuen, offen zuzugeben, wer für diese "Geschichte" verantwortlich ist.
Zur endgültigen Diagnose fehlen uns halt ein paar wichtige Facts: war das schon so?, wer hat das so gemacht?, von wem hast Du das Bike?, wie lang ist der Dämpfer?, welchen Hub hat er?, etc usw usf...

Auch ich habe an meinen Bikes (und es waren viele) schon sehr viel Käse angerichtet und wusste dann nicht mehr weiter. 
Der Händler richtet's - auch zu dem Preis, dass man sich halt anhören muss, dass man von manchen Sachen besser die Finger lassen sollte.
Ist keine Schande...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2010)

Hatte beim Aufbau eies New Slayers auch.
War ein XTR Umwerfer.
Haben ihn ganz knapp über das große Kettenblatt montiert.
Hat geklappt.


----------



## Der Toni (9. Februar 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte nur ein neuer Rahmen her - dann wurd es jedoch etwas mehr -



Du hast eine Kind Shock Stütze drin bei einem 18" Rahmen?
Hat die Stütze 400mm und wie weit ist sie im Sattelrohr?
Ich überlege für mich und meine Liebste die Joplin4 bzw Kind Shock zu kaufen. Da aber der Rahmen meiner Frau 16,5" (meiner 18") ist, wird es wohl auf eine Kindshock Remote für den kleineren Rahmen hinauslaufen. Der hat 385mm. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Einbaulänge passt.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (9. Februar 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Du hast eine Kind Shock Stütze drin bei einem 18" Rahmen?
> Hat die Stütze 400mm und wie weit ist sie im Sattelrohr?
> Ich überlege für mich und meine Liebste die Joplin4 bzw Kind Shock zu kaufen. Da aber der Rahmen meiner Frau 16,5" (meiner 18") ist, wird es wohl auf eine Kindshock Remote für den kleineren Rahmen hinauslaufen. Der hat 385mm. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Einbaulänge passt.



Ja - gibt´s da Berichte über probleme? Stütze ist glaub ich 365 mm (ende - Beginn der Klemmung) und steckt meiner Meinung nach tief genug drin.

Endet ein gutes Stück nach der Kreuzung mit dem Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (10. Februar 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Du hast eine Kind Shock Stütze drin bei einem 18" Rahmen?
> Hat die Stütze 400mm und wie weit ist sie im Sattelrohr?
> Ich überlege für mich und meine Liebste die Joplin4 bzw Kind Shock zu kaufen. Da aber der Rahmen meiner Frau 16,5" (meiner 18") ist, wird es wohl auf eine Kindshock Remote für den kleineren Rahmen hinauslaufen. Der hat 385mm. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Einbaulänge passt.


Was genau ist deine Frage?
Wir haben in der "Familie" zwei Slayer in je 16,5".
In der einen steckt eine Kindshock i900 R und in der anderen eine Crank Brothers. Wo sollen die Probleme sein...?


----------



## Der Toni (10. Februar 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Was genau ist deine Frage?
> Wir haben in der "Familie" zwei Slayer in je 16,5".
> In der einen steckt eine Kindshock i900 R und in der anderen eine Crank Brothers. Wo sollen die Probleme sein...?



Meine Sorge ist, daß die Sattelstütze zu lang ist. D.h sie könnte dann schon unten auf dem Dämpfer aufsetzten. Ist mir schon mal beim New Slayer passiert. 
Ich habe jetzt eine Joplin4 für mein 18er und eine Kindshock I900-r (2010) für das 16,5er bestellt und hoffe, daß die 385mm bei der KS passen.
Aber du sagst ja, es passt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2010)

Na passen wird sie doch auf jeden Fall!
Entweder du kommst mit den Füssen nicht mehr auf die Padale, oder die schubberst dir mit den Knieen die Ohren ab.

Solltest besser mal messen, wie wiet deine Stütze im Normalbetrieb rausguckt.
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Der Toni (10. Februar 2010)

Naja, nicht umsonst bietet KS die Stütze in 3 versch. Längen an. Eben für nicht durchgehende Sattelrohre.
@deathfromabove: könntest du mal die Länge des unteren Teiles messen, quasi bis zum rotem Ring?


----------



## dortmund biker (10. Februar 2010)

hi leute.

nachdem mir "froride" im fr-hardtailfred freundlicherweise diese dreifachführung gezeigt hat, frage ich mich, ob sie auch ans sxc passt.

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit der dreist gesammelt?

die letzten bikes gefallen mir allesamt btw. 

grüße,
carsten


----------



## Maruu (10. Februar 2010)

Tapered Steuerrohr oder ISCG Aufnahme ist am 2010ér Slayer SXC 70 nicht vorhanden oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (10. Februar 2010)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> hi leute.
> 
> nachdem mir "froride" im fr-hardtailfred freundlicherweise diese dreifachführung gezeigt hat, frage ich mich, ob sie auch ans sxc passt.
> 
> ...



Montage hinter dem Innenlager = müsste also passen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2010)

Habe die Dreist montiert.
Mit wurde gesagt, die Führung würde passen.

Musste aber an der Trägerplatte einges wegfeilen damit ich sie weit genug drehen konnte.
Also im Uhrzeigersinn.
Wenn das Maximum weg ist, kommt die Leitrolle gerad so an die Kette.
Es könnte aber noch etwas mehr sein, geht aber nicht.

Vielleicht hat man ja die Trägerplatte zwíschenzeitlich geändert?


----------



## mr320 (12. Februar 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand einen Aftermarket DHX Air im SXC probiert? Serienmäßig ist ja ein "Custom Valve" DHX verbaut und mich würden mal die Unterschiede interessieren! 

Außerdem hab ich mal bei Marzocchi geschaut. Der letztjährige Roco Air TST verjüngt sich ja am Kolbenende. Laut Katalog hat der 2010 einen glatten Kolben. Weiß jemand ob der ohne Bearbeitung in den SXC Rahmen passt?


----------



## dortmund biker (12. Februar 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Montage hinter dem Innenlager = müsste also passen.


hm, soweit war ich auch schon. 



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe die Dreist montiert.
> Mit wurde gesagt, die Führung würde passen.
> 
> Musste aber an der Trägerplatte einges wegfeilen damit ich sie weit genug drehen konnte.
> ...



danke, DAS hilft mir weiter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2010)

Kannst ohne weiteres den DHX aus dem Aftermarket nehmen.
Außer dem Aufkleber ist da sicher nix geändert.
Das macht noch nichtmel ein Tuner gegenteures Geld.
Kannst eh fast alles von außen einstellen.


----------



## 13low (12. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn das Maximum weg ist, kommt die Leitrolle gerad so an die Kette.



Beim kleinen Kettenblatt  oder beim Großen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2010)

Kleines läuft stramm in der Verzahnung.
Mitteleres läuft auf der etwas größeren Verzahnung, aber nicht mehr so stramm.
Großes Kettenblatt läuft auf einem Teil der Rolle ohne Zähne kaum mit.
(Die Kette kann aber nicht nach unten lammern)

Wenn ich recht informiert bin, gibt es eine Rolle mit 3 Reihen Zähnen statt 2.
Auch die Form der Trägerplatte auf dem Foto schein anders zu sein als meine Ausführung.
Ruf einfach mal an, die wissen weiter.

Ich bin der Führung zufrieden, benutze sie aber nur am Gardasee oder so.

-Kette fliegt nicht mehr vom kleinen Blatt auf das Tretlagergehäuse
-Kette fällt vom großen Blatt nicht auf die Kurbel (auch nicht beim rückwärts treten- vorrausgesetzt du hast einen Rockring drauf)

Den Rockring light zerlegt es beim ersten Aufsetzen, ist eher ein Schutz gegen Verletzungen am großen Blatt.


----------



## Nofaith (12. Februar 2010)

@mr320

Ich hab den 2010er Marzocchi bestellt, der wird die nächsten Tage hier aufschlagen, werd's dann hier posten.

Durch den Wechseln von Fox-Custom auf Fox-Aftermarkt wirst Du nichts gewinnen, der DHX ist bekannt für den "schwachen mid-stroke". Hier wurden ja schon diverese Bastellösungen für die Luftkammer gepostet, letztlich war ich mit keiner wirklich zufrieden, deshalb teste ich mal den MZ.

Ich hatte ihn schon leihweise von 'nem Kumpel, der hat den in 'nem Young-Talent, hab meinen DHX dort mal eingebaut, der DHX war von der Performance schlechter und hat einen deutlich höheren Durck benötigt als der MZ.


----------



## mr320 (13. Februar 2010)

Na, da warte ich doch gerne einmal! Wenn der Kolbendurchmesser kleiner geworden ist, sollte er ohne Probleme passen. Wo hast du den bestellt?


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Februar 2010)

Das hört sich interessant an  Wenn man die MZ's ohne Bearbeitung ihrerseits einbauen könnte wäre das schon ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maruu (13. Februar 2010)

Moin ihr Freaks, ich brauch mal bitte den ein oder anderen Tip von euch.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Habe mich nach langer hin und her überlegerei für ein 2010er Slayer SXC 70 entschieden...nur habe ich absolout keinen Plan von der Einstellung des Dämpfers, ich bin vorher einen normalen RP23 gefahren, nun besitzt das Slayer einen DHX Air Custom Valve...am RP23 war so ein Rädelchen dran wo ich das Pro Pedal mit einstellen kann, da es mir am aktuellen DHX Air ein bissel lasch vorkommt.
Kann mir da jemand nen Tip geben?

P.S. Was fahrt ihr so für nen Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer?
Ich wieg ohne klutten ca. 80 kg, mir kommts vor als ob mit jedem Hub die pumpe halb auseinanderfliegt wenn ich weiter aufpumpe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2010)

Die Stäke des PP kann mit dem Druck im PiggyPack regeln.
Mit dem blauen Hebel Hebel wird es dann nur "Ein" und "Aus" geschaltet.
(Aus ist nicht ganz Aus)

Aber niemals den Minimaldruck im PiggyPack unterschreiten!!!!


----------



## Maruu (13. Februar 2010)

Oh Shit habs mir fast gedacht, um da halbwegs vernünftig ranzukommen muß ich denn wohl den ganzen Dämpfer ausbauen richtig? :>


----------



## mr320 (13. Februar 2010)

Volltreffer!!!  Ich hab auch keine gescheitere Lösung.


----------



## Maruu (13. Februar 2010)

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso die Hesteller das so verbauen 

Ausbauen -> aufpumen -> einbauen -> testen und wenns ned taugt das gleiche von vorne...ach du kacke...naja nach dem 3ten mal kann mans dann mit geschlossenen augen


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2010)

Anfangs dacht ich auch: "So eine Kacke!"
Wenn man aber zwei 5er Inbus mitnimmt klappt es.
Bike auf die Seite legen, Dämpfe raus usw.


----------



## blumully (14. Februar 2010)

Maruu schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso die Hesteller das so verbauen
> 
> Ausbauen -> aufpumen -> einbauen -> testen und wenns ned taugt das gleiche von vorne...ach du kacke...naja nach dem 3ten mal kann mans dann mit geschlossenen augen



Hatte ich auch erst bei meinem SXC mit DHX 4.0 so gemacht. Dann bin ich bei "RESET-RACING" in Hannover vorbeigefahren und konnte mit Hilfe von einem geraden und einem abgewinkeltem Adapter das Problem lösen. Ist etwas fummelig aber mit etwas Übung kein Problem mehr.


----------



## el Lingo (14. Februar 2010)

Hier mal wieder was von meinem SXC, jetzt mit weissen Elixir Bremsen.


----------



## Nofaith (14. Februar 2010)

@ el Lingo

Welche Distanzhülsen hast Du für den MZ-Dämpfer verwendet? Die Orignalen vom FOX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (14. Februar 2010)

Ja, habe die Buchsen aus dem Fox genommen.


----------



## Nofaith (20. Februar 2010)

FÃ¼r alle die sich Ã¼berlegen den DÃ¤mpfer zu wechseln, der 2010er MZ Roco TST R lÃ¤sst sich ohne Bearbeitung nicht ins Slayer einbauen. Auch der Absatz am DÃ¤mpferkolben ist entgegen der Fotos auf der MZ-Website weiterhin vorhanden.

Momentan bin ich noch mit mir am Ringen ob ich die Wippe und/oder den DÃ¤mpferkolben bearbeiten soll. Ehrlich gesagt zier ich mich etwas davor an einem DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 500â¬ uvP rumzufeilen. Denke mal die Wippe wird gÃ¼nstiger sein.


----------



## el Lingo (20. Februar 2010)

Der Dämpfer hat an dieser Stelle genug material und wird in seiner Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt. Ich würde nicht an die Umlenk-Hebel gehen.


----------



## Nofaith (20. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich schau mal. Denke beide Lösungen sind suboptimal, aber der Link besitzt in diesem Bereich schon ein Fase(rote Kreis), technisch dürfte es keine Probleme bereiten diese einfach zu verlängern. Die Kerben an Deinem Dämpfer sehen halt schon recht tief aus, wieviel Milimeter sind das? Hatte mal einen Cut von dem MZ Roco 3PL gesehen, da war nicht soviel Material an der Ecke. 

Mir stellt sich die Frage wie man sowas nur so eng bauen kann? Fox hat mit 27mm den dünnsten Kolbendurchmesser, RS hat schon 28mm, selbst mit dem dürfte es schon knapp werden.


----------



## hardy-hardsen (21. Februar 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Muss die Frage hierher oder ins Tech-Forum?
> 
> Hier gibts doch bestimmt ganz viele Experten, die mir sagen können, was genau passiert, wenn man die beiden Befestigungsplatten, an denen das vordere Dämpferauge am Hauptrahmen montiert wird, "falsch herum" am Rahmen anschraubt?
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab's getan....

Hab meinem Slayer SXC einen Fox DHX Air 2010 mit 216mm Einbaulänge und 63mm Hub spendiert. Mit diesem Umbau habe ich zwei Dinge behoben, die mich am SXC gestört haben, erstens erhöht sich der Federweg auf 165mm (nachgemessen) und das Ventil am Ausgleichsgehäuse ist endlich zugänglich. Weder der Umlenkhebel noch der Dämpfer oder der Umwerfer schlagen an. Die Geometrie blieb auch gleich, das Rad federt nun weiter ein. Um den Dämpfer unterzubringen, habe ich die Befestigungslaschen gedreht und neue Befestigungsbohrungen ausgemessen und gebohrt.
Der Dämpfer wurde auch mit Nadellagern für besseres Ansprechverhalten ausgestattet und die Zusatzluftkammer mit Kunststoffstreifen reduziert, um das Durchsacken im mittleren Federweg zu beseitigen.
Ich fahr den Dämpfer bei 85kg fahrfertig mit 16 bar 130 PSI im Piggy und Durchschlagschutz auf min.
Die Performance ist top und kommt ziemlich nahe an einen DHX Coil, den ich auch schon testweise verbaut hatte.


----------



## RattleHead (21. Februar 2010)

Toll das Sie das gemacht habe, Geo seht normal aus. habe einige frage:

1.War befestigung ans original befestigungbohrung
2.Komt das hinterrad nicht an der sattelrohre dran?
3.Ist das verwendete schutz gummi reichend um das dampfer sauber zu halten?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy-hardsen (21. Februar 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Toll das Sie das gemacht habe, Geo seht normal aus. habe einige frage:
> 
> 1.War befestigung ans original befestigungbohrung
> 2.Komt das hinterrad nicht an der sattelrohre dran?
> ...


 
zu 1. Die Befestigungsbohrung vorne ist neu
zu 2. Das Hinterrad und alle anderen Teile haben genügend Freiraum
zu 3. Der Schutzgummi besteht aus einem Stück Fahrradschlauch, ist mit Kabelbindern befestigt und hat sich schon viele km bewährt, er hällt den Dämpfer sehr sauber.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2010)

Haben die Nadellager kein Spiel?
Habe mir eins bei Toxo betsellt.
Hatte aber Spiel, Hinterbau hat geklappert.
Die Lagerachse war fest gklemmt, das Spiel kommt tatsächlich aus dem Lager, seltsam.


----------



## mr320 (21. Februar 2010)

@Nofaith

Welchen Kolbendurchmesser hat denn der Roco? Wäre ja zu schön wenn das problemlos geklappt hätte.
Halt uns mal auf den laufenden, wie du dich dann entscheidest!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Nofaith (21. Februar 2010)

Also das wird sich morgenfrüh entscheiden wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin. Setzt mich mal kurz mit 'nem Konstrukteur von uns zusammen und dann schau ich mal, ob Kolben oder Link bearbeitet werden.

Der MZ-Kolben hat im Bereich der "Verjüngung" einen Durchmesser von 31mm.


----------



## isartrails (21. Februar 2010)

hardy-hardsen schrieb:


> Ich hab's getan....
> 
> Hab meinem Slayer SXC einen Fox DHX Air 2010 mit 216mm Einbaulänge und 63mm Hub spendiert. Mit diesem Umbau habe ich zwei Dinge behoben, die mich am SXC gestört haben, erstens erhöht sich der Federweg auf 165mm (nachgemessen) und das Ventil am Ausgleichsgehäuse ist endlich zugänglich. Weder der Umlenkhebel noch der Dämpfer oder der Umwerfer schlagen an. Die Geometrie blieb auch gleich, das Rad federt nun weiter ein. Um den Dämpfer unterzubringen, habe ich die Befestigungslaschen gedreht und neue Befestigungsbohrungen ausgemessen und gebohrt.
> Der Dämpfer wurde auch mit Nadellagern für besseres Ansprechverhalten ausgestattet und die Zusatzluftkammer mit Kunststoffstreifen reduziert, um das Durchsacken im mittleren Federweg zu beseitigen.
> ...


Danke!
Endlich einer, der die Frage versucht, 'ernsthaft' zu beantworten.
Ich hoffe, dass Dein Umbau nur positive Folgen hat.
Ein paar Erläuterungen wünsch ich mir aber noch:
woher weisst Du (wie hast Du es gemessen?), dass sich die Geometrie nicht geändert hat?
Das mit den Nadellagern und den Kunststoffstreifen habe ich überhaupt nicht verstanden. Was meinst Du?
Die Zugänglichkeit eines Ventils am Ausgleichsbehälter ist nur relevant, wenn man einen Luftdämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter verwendet. Wenn  man einen RP23 verwendet, betrifft einen das nicht, oder?

Was mich ein wenig in diesem Thread enttäuscht, ist dass es keinerlei 'offizielle' Reaktion seitens des Herstellers gibt, obwohl hier ja angeblich _"Neuigkeiten aus erster Hand und Betreuung durch Teamfahrer Mario Lenzen"_ zu finden sein sollten...


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2010)

Beim RP23 kann dir der Umbau allein deswegen egal sein weil es den überhaupt nicht in der Größe bzw. größer als original verbaut gibt.
Mit Nadellager ist das Lager im hinteren Dämpferauge gemeint, wo normal eine beschichtete Weichmetallbuchse drin sitzt. Neben dieser Buchse von Fox gibt's eben auch Angebote von anderen Anbietern, unter anderem eben leichtlaufende Nadellager.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2010)

Hey Radical,

habe ein Nadellager von Toxo bekommen.
Allerdings hat der Hinterbau Spiel und klappert.
Die Achse ist fest geklemmt.
Spiel kommt wohl "aus" dem Lager.

Laufen deine spielfrei?

Habe meins wieder ausgebaut.


----------



## peterbe (22. Februar 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Beim RP23 kann dir der Umbau allein deswegen egal sein weil es den überhaupt nicht in der Größe bzw. größer als original verbaut gibt.



Das stimmt nicht, den RP23 gibt es natürlich in 216mm (8.5 x 2.5 Zoll), ebenso wie den Float R, diesen habe ich sehr billig bei CR bekommen und mal versuchsweise ins SXC eingebaut. Fährt sich ebenfalls genauso, wie von hardy-hardsen beschrieben: mehr Federweg, progressive Kennlinie, weniger Durchsacken. Lediglich die fehlende Druckstufe, bzw Pro Pedal muss durch mehr Ausprobieren beim Luftdruck ausgeglichen werden. Ich mach heute Abend mal ein Foto. Durch die Dämpfercharakteristik (mehr Sag) konnte ich den sogar so ohne Geometrieveränderung einbauen.


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2010)

@rocky: Ja, meine laufen spielfrei. Sowohl die beiden die ich von betd.co hatte als auch jetzt eins von Real World Cycling / Enduro was meine Frau bekommen hat. Mit Spiel wäre es witzlos, keine Frage.

@peterbe: Seit diesem Jahr? Vorher auf keinen Fall. Pro Pedal und Druckstufe läßt sich ja einstellen, wenn auch nicht so "frisch und frei" wie beim DHX gleich von außen.


----------



## hardy-hardsen (22. Februar 2010)

Zu den Nadellagern:
Die Nadellager laufen absolut spielfrei, sind aber nicht von Toxo, sondern direkt aus USA von REAL WORLD CYCLING, sie nennen sich 
SHOCK EYE NEEDLE BEARING CONVERSION KITS For 0.50 Inch Shock Eyelets.
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id274.html
Ich fahre die Nadellager auch in meinem New Slayer, es ist absolut kein Spiel vorhanden und das Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich erheblich.
 
Zur Geometrie:
Die Geometrie nach dem Dämpferumbau bleibt im Originalzustand, da der theoretische Abstand der Befestigungsbohrungen, vor dem um 180°-Drehen der Laschen, 200mm beträgt. 
Durch das Drehen der Laschen und die neuen Bohrungen wird der Freiraum für den 16mm längeren Dämpfer geschaffen.
Durch die Anordnung der Bohrung unterhalb der originalen Bohrungen, wird das Hubende des Dämpfers (216mm Einbaulänge - 63mm Hub = 153mm Restlänge bei Hubende) so positioniert, dass der Umlenkhebel noch ca. 0,5mm Abstand zum Rahmen hat.
Das Ganze funktioniert bei meinem Rahmen mit 19"-Größe, ob der Umbau auch bei anderen Größen funktioniert und ob ich bei den Schweißtolleranzen nur Glück hatte, weiß ich nicht.
 
Zu den Kunststoffstreifen in der Zusatzluftkammer: 
Diese Änderung wurde schon mehrfach in diesem Forum beschrieben und ich kann nur die Verbesserung bestätigen. Durch das geringere Volumen erhöht sich die Progression und reduziert sich der Fülldruck, was ebenfalls zum Besseren Ansprechen und zur besseren Funktion der Propedal-Wirkung führt. Ist halt einfach Physik --> in einem kleinen Raum erhöht sich der Druck bei gleicher Volumenänderung (Dämpferkolbenhub) schneller als in einem großen Raum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2010)

Das Nadellager welches ich von Toxo bekommen ist von "Enduro".
Es hat eindeutig Speil, werde es wohl mal zurückschicken.


----------



## Nofaith (22. Februar 2010)

Es ist geschafft, Roco ist eingebaut. Letztlich hab ich mich doch für die Varainte von "el Lingo" entschieden und zwei Kerben in den Dämpfer gefeilt.





Hier mal ein kleines Fazit nach der ersten Testrunde, ca. 1 1/2h Single-Trail (S2-S3), Waldautobahn, Uphill und einem 80 cm Testdrop ins Flat(nicht hauen!):

Als Grund-Setup hab ich die Hauptkammer des Roco mit 120PSI befüllt(79kg Fahrfertig), MZ gibt für den Piggy-Bag 170-210PSI an, hier habe ich mal 190PSI gewählt, das ganze ergab einen Sag von ca. 25%. Zugstufe 12 von 48 Klicks(!) zugedreht. Zum Vergleich, den DHX4.0 musste ich in der Hauptkammer mit 195PSI und den Piggy-Bag mit 185PSI befüllen, ebenfalls 25% Sag.

Auf der Graden:

Hier hat sich Stufe 3 schnell zu meiner Lieblingseinstellung für's TST rausgestellt, auf Teer darf's auch noch 4 sein. 5 kommt einem Lock-Out gleich. Auf 3 arbeitet der Hinterbau immer noch sensibel, wippt aber nicht mehr als der DHX mit eingeschaltetem ProPedal.

Bergauf:

Ganz klar Stufe 4, der Hinterbau filtert noch gut, sackt aber nicht so stark zusammen wie beim DHX mit offenem ProPedal.

Bergab:

Stufe 1, max. 2 wenn man's straffer mag oder droppen will. Der Hinterbau ist supersensibel. Gibt den Federweg deutlich besser nutzbar wieder. Beim DHX störte mich immer das "Wegsacken" an steilen Stufen wenn man hinter den Sattel geht. Mit dem Roco tritt das nicht auf.

Auf der kurzen Tour habe ich max 40mm des FW am Dämpfer genutzt, beim 80cm Drop ins Falt bei TST Stufe 1 blieben 6mm Restfederweg.

Ein endgültiges Fazit werd ich in 4 Wochen ziehen, dann wird der Dämpfer komplett eingefahren sein. Wer aber sein Slayer wirklich sinnvoll tunen möchte dem kann ich den Roco nur empfehlen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Februar 2010)

noch ein bekehrter, sehr gut


----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2010)

Da würde ich doch wirklich gerne mal ein Bild des kompletten Rades sehen. Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus!


----------



## dortmund biker (22. Februar 2010)

schwarz gefällt mir sehr gut, bin auch für ein komplettbild. 

kannst du mal ein bild von den kerben im dämpfer machen?
wie groß sind die, ist das schon riskant in hinblick auf die funktion?
habe gerade nach "el lingo"s lösung gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.. 
_edit: oh mann, sogar auf dieser seite, hatte im alten thread gesucht.. 
wie auch immer, detailbilder wären schön.
_
danke.


----------



## Nofaith (22. Februar 2010)

Hab leider nur das von heutmittag, schönere gibt's im Sommer. Das Slayer bekommt noch andere Laufräder, Sattel und 'ne KS 950i. Btw, hat jemand 'ne Idee wer ne taugliche Gabel komplett schwarz mit schwarzen Standrohren baut?





Das Bild vom Dämpfer stammt aus "el Lingo's"-Album, sieht aber an meinen Dämpfer genauso aus. Hab nur soweit gefeilt das er reinging ohne anzuecken. Die Funktion des Dämpfer seh ich nicht gefährdet, solange man nicht zu tief reinfeilt


----------



## dortmund biker (22. Februar 2010)

edit: ok, das wäre mir glaube ich zu riskant.
1.) würde ich mich sicher vertun und das ding zerstören. 
2.) kommt da nicht dreck mit in den dämpfer rein, wenn er den hub voll ausnutzt?
naja und 3.) garantie 

schade..


----------



## el Lingo (22. Februar 2010)

Den Eindruck vom Fahrverhalten des Dämpfer kann ich nur bestätigen, wobei ich ihn mit 100 bis 110 PSI fahre, wobei ich ohne alles auch etwa 79kg wiege. Ich habe aber auch ein wenig mehr SAG, daher passt das zu den 25%. Mein Tipp für die Gabel ist die 55 TST Micro, denn die Gabel paßt perfekt zum Dämpfer, kann ebenfalls über Hauptkammer und die PAR Kammer in der Progression abgestimmt werden. Das TST der Gabel kann man im maximalen Zustand perfekt auf die letzte Stufe vom Roco anpassen und über die Micro-Verstellung dann runterregeln.


----------



## RattleHead (22. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (22. Februar 2010)

sxc lrs fur slayer


----------



## Nofaith (22. Februar 2010)

@ dortmund biker:

1. Der Dämpfer federt nur bis kurz vor den ersten abgesetzten Bereich ein, d.h. es kommt kein Dreck in die Kammer.

2. Die Garantieauf den Dämpfer wird wohl nur dann flöten sein, wenn ein Schaden durch die spanende Bearbeitung auftritt. Sollte intern was defekt sein kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das diese so einfach abgelehnt werden kann, zumindest nicht die Gewährleistung.

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt anfangs auch gezögert, sieht man ja auch einige Posts vorher, aber ich muss sagen das "Risiko" lohnt sich.


----------



## isartrails (23. Februar 2010)

hardy-hardsen schrieb:


> Zu den Kunststoffstreifen in der Zusatzluftkammer:
> Diese Änderung wurde schon mehrfach in diesem Forum beschrieben und ich kann nur die Verbesserung bestätigen. Durch das geringere Volumen erhöht sich die Progression und reduziert sich der Fülldruck, was ebenfalls zum Besseren Ansprechen und zur besseren Funktion der Propedal-Wirkung führt. Ist halt einfach Physik --> in einem kleinen Raum erhöht sich der Druck bei gleicher Volumenänderung (Dämpferkolbenhub) schneller als in einem großen Raum.


Ich kannte die ganze Vorgeschichte nicht, daher habe ich keinen Plan, um was es sich bei dieser Umbaumaußnahme mit den Kunststoffstreifen handelt. Kann's mir auch, ehrlich gesagt, immer noch nicht so recht vorstellen....
Versteh ich das richtig, dass es nur Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter betrifft? - Einen RP23 betrifft das nicht, oder??



hardy-hardsen schrieb:


> Zu den Nadellagern:
> Die Nadellager laufen absolut spielfrei, sind aber nicht von Toxo, sondern direkt aus USA von REAL WORLD CYCLING, sie nennen sich
> SHOCK EYE NEEDLE BEARING CONVERSION KITS For 0.50 Inch Shock Eyelets.
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id274.html
> Ich fahre die Nadellager auch in meinem New Slayer, es ist absolut kein Spiel vorhanden und das Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich erheblich.


Habe mir die Seite im Web angesehen. Braucht man zwei von den Kits zu je 21,99 US$...?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2010)

@Isartrails:

Mit dem Kunststoff kann man alle Fox- Dömpfer progressiver machen, die eine vergrößerte hauptluftkammer haben.
Dazu muss man nur die Luft ablassen, den Sprengring von der übergeschobenen Kammer entfernen, Kammer abzihen, Kunststoff rein und wieder zusammenbauen.

Dauert 15min.
Hat nix mit dem PiggyPack zu tun.


----------



## el Lingo (23. Februar 2010)

Reduzierung des Luftvolumens bringt höhere Progression, um mehr geht es dabei nicht.


----------



## isartrails (24. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Isartrails:
> 
> Mit dem Kunststoff kann man alle Fox- Dömpfer progressiver machen, die eine vergrößerte hauptluftkammer haben.
> Dazu muss man nur die Luft ablassen, den Sprengring von der übergeschobenen Kammer entfernen, Kammer abzihen, Kunststoff rein und wieder zusammenbauen.


Gibt's einen Link zu diesem Umbauvorgang?
Ich kann's mir immer noch nicht so recht vorstellen: Ihr macht die Kammer auf, schmeisst Kunststoffstreifen (???) rein, damit weniger Luft in die Kammer passt und baut das dann wieder zusammen? Rappelt das nicht in der Kiste? 
Welche Dämpfer betrifft diese Prozedur?
Nur welche mit Ausgleichsbehälter, oder kommt das auch bei normalen (RP23) zum Einsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch?
Es handelt sich nicht um den PiggyPack.
Sondern um die Hauptluftkammer.

Das kannst du mit allen Dämpfern machen, die eine übergeschobene Luftkammer haben, also oben etwas dicker werden. (DHX Air, alle RP´s)

Der Kunststuff klemmt sich in der Rundung fest, da klappert nix.

Es gibt einen Link, den habe ich aber gerade nicht griffbereit.

Sucher mal nach "DHX -mittlerer Federweg"
Heute Abend kann ich nochmal nachsehen und ihn schicken.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Februar 2010)

beschrieben wird das Ganze im Thread...

- DHX Air Tuning für mehr mittleren Federweg -

nochmal zu den Nadellagern, hier wurde auch schon mal was über Nadellagern von TFT Bicycle Suspension Specialist aus England geschrieben. Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Und allgemein, welche Lagergröße müsste ich nehmen?
Angeboten wird da M6/ 8 x 19 oder 22 für 14 Pfund das Stück. Muss doch einfach nur die Länge messen u ob die Schraube M6 od. M8 ist oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> beschrieben wird das Ganze im Thread...
> 
> - DHX Air Tuning für mehr mittleren Federweg -
> 
> ...



Fürs SXC brauchst du 22 x 8mm Lager

Link für Luftkammertuning: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2010)

Auch hier nochmal das Gleiche, sind ja vornerum identische Rahmen:

Leute, ich hätte eine Bitte an Euch: Kann mir jemand mit einem 18"-Rahmen bitte kurz die Distanz von der Gabelkrone bis zur Oberkante des Vorbaus (als kurz gesagt die Schaftlänge) ausmessen? 

Ich habe momentan keinen Zugriff auf mein Bike und meine Eltern, die über selbigen verfügen würden, sind nicht zu Hause.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal das Gleiche, sind ja vornerum identische Rahmen:
> 
> Leute, ich hätte eine Bitte an Euch: Kann mir jemand mit einem 18"-Rahmen bitte kurz die Distanz von der Gabelkrone bis zur Oberkante des Vorbaus (als kurz gesagt die Schaftlänge) ausmessen?
> 
> ...



OK Krone (also UK Steuersatzring) bis OK Steuersatz (King)= 15,2cm
Bis OK Vorbau (Syntace Superforce) sind es 19,5cm (kein Spacer)

Also Minimum Schaftläge wäre 190mm.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir sehr!


----------



## hardy-hardsen (28. Februar 2010)

Hi, hier noch mal der Vollständigkeit halber....

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Slayer 2007 SXC 70
Gabel: Fox VAN 36 RC2 FIT 2010 
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 2010 216/63mm = 165mm Federweg
LRS: Shimano XT
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas
Bashguard:Race Face Atlas
KEFÜ: Race Face Atlas
Steuersatz: FSA
Vorbau: Race Face Atlas AM 50mm
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR
Schalthebel: Sram x9
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Schaltwerk: Sram x9
Kassette: Sram x0
Kette: Shimano XTR
Bremse: Avid Elixier CR 203/185
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock i900r
Pedale: Shimano DX
Gewicht: ca.16,5kg

















Um's gleich vorweg zu nehmen, die XT-Laufräder... optisch bin ich auch nicht ganz 100% glücklich aber technisch halt top, ich fahr schlauchlos und da gibts wenig Alternativen.

Zum Flaschenhalter: ....wie man auf den Bildern sicher erkennen kann, fahr ich nicht nur zur Eisdiele und bei dem Gewicht des Bikes, bekommt man schnell Durst

PS ein Rücklicht hab ich auch noch drann, für die Klingel fehlt mir noch der Mut


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2010)

schlauchlos ist prima.

gibt es das xt rad auch für stechaches 20mm?
welches modell hast du da?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2010)

hey isartrails:
schreib mal pm, suche etwas dass du im keller haben könntest.


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Februar 2010)

Schlauchlos geht allerdings auch viel leichter, selbst wenn man es bei den schweren "original" Tubeless-Reifen beläßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2010)

mit welcher felge?
kein band, ist gefrickel


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Februar 2010)

Dann halt nicht. Die "richtige" UST-Felge hat abdichtende Nippel, sonst hat man ein Klebeband. 
Wenn man die Felge vorher entfettet ist das weder Gefrickelt noch sonstwie umständlich. Dafür hat man dann einen leichten und stabilen LRS dessen weitere Teile man sich entgegen Shimano und Mavic auch noch quasi frei wählen kann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die Bänder von DT/ Eclipse.
Die werden mit doppelseitigem Klebeband aufgebracht.
Bei der ersten Montage ist das OK, bei der zweiten lässt das Klebeband dann leider nach.
Beim Aufpumpen verschiebt sich dann das Felgenband und der Reifen eiert.
Da hilft dann nur das doppelseitige Klebeband wieder zu erneuern.

Ich dachte, du wüsstet eine gescheite UST- Felge?


----------



## hardy-hardsen (28. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schlauchlos ist prima.
> 
> gibt es das xt rad auch für stechaches 20mm?
> welches modell hast du da?


 
Es sind die Shimano WH-M776 mit 20mm Steckachse und wiegen 2043g


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Februar 2010)

@rocky: Das ist ja auch was Anderes, stimmt. Das brauchst du bei normalen Felgen und ist auch ein bescheidenes System. 
Ich hatte das Eclipse mal auf einer Felge und fand es schrecklich im Vergleich, sogar ein Reifen ist mir dabei mal von der Felge gesprungen. Liegt seitdem im Regal.

Wenn du eine Notubes Felge nimmst hat die gleich angepaßte, kürzere Felgenhörner. Als Band kommt nur ein Klebeband zum Einsatz. Zwar sehr stark und strapazierfähig aber eben "nur" ein Klebeband. Das verrutscht nicht und ist keine Sauerei. 
Will man darin normale Reifen fahren muß halt Dichtmilch dazu, bei UST ein "kann" aber kein "muss". 
Ergibt unterm Strich halt ein sehr leichtes, einfach zu bedienendes System. Die Felge selbst wiegt dabei 450-470g, das Ventil knapp 8g, das Klebeband 6g. 
Selbst bin ich z.B. vor der Flow die DT 5.1 mit dem Notubes Gummiband (anders geformt als das Eclipse und wird nicht festgeklebt) gefahren, was auch gut funktioniert hat. Nun habe ich dafür 2mm mehr Innenbreite der Felge bei in meinem Fall 95g Ersparnis pro Rad.
Das Klebeband montiert sich halt wie ein normales Felgenband zum Kleben. Wiegt in meinem Fall "tubeless-ready" 1771g, mit tune Naben oder ähnlichen Späßen (DT 240s z.B.) geht das in den Bereich 1650g runter.


----------



## isartrails (1. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> gibt es das xt rad auch für stechaches 20mm?


Nennt sich WH-M776 (im Gegensatz zu WH-M775 für 9 mm-Schnellspanner, mit etwas schmaleren Felgen).


----------



## isartrails (1. März 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Schlauchlos geht allerdings auch viel leichter, selbst wenn man es bei den schweren "original" Tubeless-Reifen beläßt.


Hast Du die XT-Räder mal in die Hand genommen? 
Das will ich sehen, wie du das "viel leichter" hinbekommst!
(mit oder ohne Gefrickel)


----------



## Radical_53 (1. März 2010)

Siehe oben. Nicht zu dem Preis, völlig klar.

Der LRS mit 1770g besteht aus zwei Notubes ZTR Flow mit 23mm Innenbreite, Chris King ISO Disc Naben (vorn 20mm Achse, hinten 10mm Achse) und je 32 Sapim CX Ray Speichen. Alles Teile die auf Dauer problemlos funktionieren.
Spart trotz breiteren Felgen knapp 300g zu den XT ein und kann mit anderen Naben sogar 400g leichter als die XT sein. Letzeres wäre für mich Gefrickel da man Tune Naben gerne nachsagt die Lager würden nicht sehr lange halten. Mit den Kings hat man sogar weniger Aufwand als mit den Konusnaben von Shimano. Verzichtet man auf das Tubeless-System bekommt man sogar für viel mehr Geld nochmal breitere Felgen, dann allerdings aus Carbon (sind wider Erwartens dennoch den bisherigen Aussagen nach unglaublich stabil).


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2010)

Ist die NoTubes eine UST- Felge?
Oder kommt da auch ein band rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (1. März 2010)

Nein, das ist keine UST Felge. Aber für tubeless vorbereitet. Du brauchst nur noch das Klebeband (rim tape) zu montieren und kannst dann Standart-Reifen mit Milch fahren - ohne noch ein Dichtband ala eclipse einzubauen.


----------



## Radical_53 (1. März 2010)

Genau. Für sie mit UST-Reifen zu fahren kommt halt eine Lage Klebeband rein, was ich oben auch schon beim Gewicht eingerechnet hatte. Ebenso ist das Ventil schon eingerechnet (Sclaverand). Milch braucht man nur um normale Faltreifen drauf zu fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2010)

Also hat die NoTubes bereits die kleinen "Höcker" wie eine UST- Felge, aber die Ventillöcher stehn noch auf?
Hat jemand ein Foto?


----------



## Radical_53 (1. März 2010)

Höcker? Niedrigere Flanken bzw. Felgenhörner hat sie. Mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## Der Toni (1. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Also hat die NoTubes bereits die kleinen "Höcker" wie eine UST- Felge, aber die Ventillöcher stehn noch auf?
> Hat jemand ein Foto?



Kuckst du:
http://www.notubes.com/ztr_rims.php


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Kuckst du:
> http://www.notubes.com/ztr_rims.php



Danke!
Aber im Querschnitt kann ich diese kleinen Höcker nicht sehen?
So kann der Reifen doch ganz einfach in die Felgenmitte rutschen?
Dann pfffft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (1. März 2010)

Ne, da passiert nix. Genauso wenig halten die kleinen Gummiflaps vom Eclipse Band den Reifen irgendwo. Das hilft beim Aufpumpen vielleicht etwas aber danach ist es für nix mehr gut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ne, da passiert nix. Genauso wenig halten die kleinen Gummiflaps vom Eclipse Band den Reifen irgendwo. Das hilft beim Aufpumpen vielleicht etwas aber danach ist es für nix mehr gut.



Na da bin ich skeptisch.
Meine Reifen springen mit einem Knall hinter den Wulst.
Zum Demontieren muss ich sie mit Gewalt von dort zurück drücken, auch ohne Milch.
Ich möchte übrigens Standardreifen mit Latexmilch fahren.


----------



## Radical_53 (1. März 2010)

Ja, das ist bei der Flow auch so. Die Reifen springen mit einem Knall in den Wulst und man muß sie mit vergleichsweise viel Kraft wieder da rausholen. Selbst habe ich das allerdings nur mit Milch probiert, da wirkt natürlich auch die "Klebekraft" zusätzlich.
Das System funktioniert wirklich sehr gut. Auch dieses kurzzeitige Luftabblasen (nicht ganz so fies wie ein abgesprungener Reifen, dennoch fies) habe ich beim Fahren noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist bei der Flow auch so. Die Reifen springen mit einem Knall in den Wulst und man muß sie mit vergleichsweise viel Kraft wieder da rausholen. Selbst habe ich das allerdings nur mit Milch probiert, da wirkt natürlich auch die "Klebekraft" zusätzlich.
> Das System funktioniert wirklich sehr gut. Auch dieses kurzzeitige Luftabblasen (nicht ganz so fies wie ein abgesprungener Reifen, dennoch fies) habe ich beim Fahren noch nicht erlebt.



Hast du das System mal auf Strecken wie dem 601 ausprobiert?
Da habe ich schon die Milch am Felgenrand, runtergesprungen ist der Reifen zum Glück noch nicht.
Aber lässt schon mal etwas Luft ab!


----------



## Radical_53 (1. März 2010)

Nein, im Urlaub war ich mit dem Rad bisher leider nicht. Vom Eclipse kenne ich das halt wobei es dort auch relativ leicht geht, daß man den Reifen zum abblasen kriegt. Auch schon per Hand. Das fand ich beim Notubes-System mit Gummiband deutlich schwieriger. Mit den Felgen und Kleband ist mir das jedoch auch im Stand so noch nicht wirklich geglückt. Hatte dem System vorher auch nicht so recht getraut, bisher hat es sich jedoch bestens bewährt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2010)

Danke für Info.
Werde die Felge mal in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Der Toni (2. März 2010)

Ich habe die Felge letztes Jahr in Leogang ausprobiert. Sowohl Bikepark, als auch Touren (Hacklberg trail,X-Line, usw.). Hat sie ohne Mucken mitgemacht.


----------



## isartrails (3. März 2010)

Ich muss jetzt nochmal auf den geänderten Dämpfer-Einbau zurückkommen, da ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele:


hardy-hardsen schrieb:


> Hab meinem Slayer SXC einen Fox DHX Air 2010 mit 216mm Einbaulänge und 63mm Hub spendiert. ...
> Die Geometrie blieb auch gleich, das Rad federt nun weiter ein. Um den Dämpfer unterzubringen, habe ich die Befestigungslaschen gedreht und neue Befestigungsbohrungen ausgemessen und gebohrt.


Warum einen 216mm langen Dämpfer?
Wenn ich an meinem Slayer (Rahmengröße 16,5") die Befestigungsplatten um 180 Grad drehe, dann ergibt sich bei meinen Platten eine theoretische Dämpfereinbaulänge von virtuell 244 mm.
Warum hast Du neue Befestigungsbohrungen gebohrt? Was spricht dagegen, die ursprüngliche Bohrung und eventuell einen längeren Dämpfer zu verwenden?
Auf deinem Foto sieht es nicht so aus, als würden die ursprüngliche Bohrung und deine Neue zu sehr unterschiedlichen Dämpfereinbaulängen führen. Eher ändert sich was an der Winkellage des Dämpfers.
Ich muss zugeben, meine Platten sehen aber ein wenig anders aus als auf deinem Foto. Bei mir liegt die Befestigungsbohrung für das Dämpferauge etwas ausgesetzter entfernt relativ zu den beiden Rahmenbefestigungspunkten. 
Offensichtlich haben nicht alle Rahmengrößen dieselben Dämpferaufnahmeplatten. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



peterbe schrieb:


> den RP23 gibt es natürlich in 216mm (8.5 x 2.5 Zoll), ebenso wie den Float R, diesen habe ich sehr billig bei CR bekommen und mal versuchsweise ins SXC eingebaut. Fährt sich ebenfalls genauso, wie von hardy-hardsen beschrieben: mehr Federweg, progressive Kennlinie, weniger Durchsacken. Lediglich die fehlende Druckstufe, bzw Pro Pedal muss durch mehr Ausprobieren beim Luftdruck ausgeglichen werden. Ich mach heute Abend mal ein Foto. Durch die Dämpfercharakteristik (mehr Sag) konnte ich den sogar so ohne Geometrieveränderung einbauen.


Hast Du deine Aufnahmeplatten gedreht? Neue Bohrungen gebohrt?



hardy-hardsen schrieb:


> Die Geometrie nach dem Dämpferumbau bleibt im Originalzustand, da der theoretische Abstand der Befestigungsbohrungen, vor dem um 180°-Drehen der Laschen, 200mm beträgt.
> Durch das Drehen der Laschen und die neuen Bohrungen wird der Freiraum für den 16mm längeren Dämpfer geschaffen.


Soll im Klartext heissen: Durch Drehen der Befestigungsplatten befindet sich  die neue Bohrung nun 216 mm von der entgegengesetzten Dämpferaufnahme entfernt...?


hardy-hardsen schrieb:


> Durch die Anordnung der Bohrung unterhalb der originalen Bohrungen, wird das Hubende des Dämpfers (216mm Einbaulänge - 63mm Hub = 153mm Restlänge bei Hubende) so positioniert, dass der Umlenkhebel noch ca. 0,5mm Abstand zum Rahmen hat.


Hab ich nicht verstanden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2010)

Was ist überhaupt der Hintergrung, den original Dämpfer gegen das gleiche Modell mit mehr Hub zu tauschen?
Federweg und Geo sollen doch gleich bleiben?


----------



## dortmund biker (3. März 2010)

federweg muss ja mehr werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2010)

Aber nur, wenn die Geo geändert wird.
Also Hintern hoch.
Das ist aber wohl nicht gewollt?

Sonst ist der Weg durch die Umlenkhebel begrenzt, da wäre max 1mm mehr drin.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. März 2010)

Ne, wieso das? Wenn der Dämpfer einfach weiter einfedern kann, aber dank der umgedrehten Halteplatte vorn dieselbe "Nullage" hat, wieso sollte sich die Geo ändern? Die ändert sich nur ab dem Punkt wo der Hub des Original-Dämpfers erreicht ist bis zum Hubende des neuen Dämpfers.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2010)

nach 57mm Hub schlägt doch die Wippe schon am Sitzdom an.
Was soll ich dann mit mehr Hub?


----------



## Radical_53 (3. März 2010)

Er meinte doch das würde bei ihm passen. Hab es bei meinem Rahmen noch nicht ausprobiert und finde auch die Abstand-Halter vorn technisch so nicht schön platziert. Denke daß da früher oder später die unteren zwei Schrauben/Muttern aufgeben.


----------



## el Lingo (3. März 2010)

Ich sehe bis jetzt keinen Vorteil darin. Baue ich einen längeren Dämpfr mit mehr Hub ein, muss ich das Bike mit mehr SAG fahren, damit es wieder passend auf dem Trail liegt. Es wird also etwa dr gleiche Restfederweg übrig bleiben.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. März 2010)

Nicht wenn das stimmt was er sagt und er die Einbaulänge durch die beiden Platten vorn ausgeglichen hat.


----------



## hardy-hardsen (3. März 2010)

Also, noch mal kurz die Begründung warum ichs getan habe! 

Mich hat es seit längerem gestört, dass der DHX Air mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub, tatsächlich nur einen Hub von ca. 54mm (wegen 3mm Durchschlagschutz) zulässt, was zu einem Federweg bei Übersetzungsverhältnis 2,7 von 145,8mm führt.
Voll eingefedert blieb bei meinem Rahmen (SXC 70 2007 mit 19") immer noch ein Spalt von ca. 4-5mm zwischen dem Umlenkhebel und dem Rahmen.
Durch die optimale Anordnung des 216mm langen Dämpfers mit einem Hub von tatsächlichen 62mm hat sich der nutzbare Federweg auf nachgemessene 165mm erhöht, ohne die Geometrie zu verändern oder Kollisionen mit dem Rahmen zu haben. Ich fahre das Ganze mit dem gleichen SAG wie zuvor, nur berechnen sich die 25% SAG auf den tatsächlich nutzbaren Federweg und keine theoretischen 57mm.
Darüber hinaus kann ich nun den vollständigen Federweg nutzen, da ich die starke Endprogression des 57mm Dämpfers nicht mit mehr SAG überlisten muss, sondern sehr sauber über den einstellbaren Durchschlagschutz arbeiten kann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2010)

starke endprogression am sxc?
woher, seit wann?


----------



## hardy-hardsen (3. März 2010)

Durch das reduzierte Luftkammervolumen!
Außerdem erreichen die Fox Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub, selten den angegebenen Hub. Einfach mal testen: Luftablassen und vollständig einfedern.

Aber noch mal: 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Umbau, die Federwegnutzung harmoniert jetzt sehr gut zur Fox Van 36, allerding beweg ich mein SXC für die "gröberen" Sachen und nicht als Tourenbike, dafür hab ich mein New Slayer Cult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2010)

Ich habe das Luftvolumen wegen der fehlenden Endprogression verkleinert.
Verstehe leider nicht ganz deine Beweggründe, würde es aber gerne mal fahren.


----------



## Der Toni (4. März 2010)

hardy-hardsen schrieb:


> ...., allerding beweg ich mein SXC für die "gröberen" Sachen und nicht als Tourenbike, dafür hab ich mein New Slayer Cult.



Ich würde auch das eher umgedreht machen.


----------



## hardy-hardsen (4. März 2010)

Sagt irgendwie jeder....

Aber bedenke:
Der Hinterbau des New Slayer ist progressiv, der SXC eigentlich eher degressiv.
Ins SXC passt der DHX Air, ins New Slayer nicht.
Der Grundrahmen und Geo. ist gleich.
Das Mehrgewicht des New-Slayer-Rahmens beträgt nur 200g (New Slayer mit RP23 ca. 3.800g - SXC DHX Air ca. 3.600g)


----------



## Philbert84 (4. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bestitze ein *RM Slayer sxc se 18"* aus dem jahre 2008!
leider muss ich festellen das es mir etwas zu klein ist...deswegen werde ich mich jetzt davon trennen.....der rahmen ist einem super zustand!
zum rahmen gibt es einen schwarzen *chris king steuersatz(schwarz)* und die passende *syntace p6 carbon* mit schnellspanner....

wenn jmd interesse hat kann sich gerne bei mir via email melden!

gruss philipp


----------



## Radical_53 (4. März 2010)

Sieht das hier aus wie der Marktplatz? Nicht wirklich!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (12. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nur mal eine blöde Frage:

Geht ein 20,5" Slayer SXC Frame bei 1,87m und 89er Schrittlänge ok?
Es soll auch nur ein 70mm Vorbau montiert werden!
Ein kurzes Statement wäre klasse!

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (12. März 2010)

Normal würdest du wohl eher 18-19" suchen. Fahren kann man das sicher, ob es sich so fährt wie angedacht ist die andere Frage. Bei 1,92 fahre ich z.B. einen 18er Rahmen was sicher an der unteren Grenze liegt. Fühlt sich dennoch auch für Touren und Co. noch sehr angenehm an. Wird das Rad zu groß und zu lang finde ich geht einem bei dem Einsatz viel Spaß flöten weil man mangels Reichweite nicht mehr so auf dem Rad herumturnen kann und nicht mehr diesen Freiraum besitzt.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. März 2010)

ich bin 1,83 habe auch 89er Schrittlänge u hatte mich für das 19" entschieden. Kleiner auf gar keinen Fall. ich muß das Rad jetzt schon für Touren mit ner 40cm Sattelstütze fahren. (35cm Stützen sind zu kurz) Sieht von der Optik mit rausgezogener Stütze schon grenzwertig aus. Und so lang sind die Rahmen auch nicht. Wer vorher Hardtail gefahren ist, kommt locker mit klar. Beim 20" Rahmen haste im Stand allerdings nicht mehr viel Platz zwischen Oberrohr und deinem besten Stück, weil das Rad schon sehr hoch baut. Was hast denn vorher für ne größe gefahren? wenn die passte, nimmst die auch wieder


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (13. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ja, also bei meinem verflossenen Specialized Enduro wars eine "L" gewesen!
Jedoch hatte ich immer das Gefühl, dass es auf Touren zur kurz vom Oberrohr her ist!
Bei meinem Hardtail ists auch ne "L", aber da ist auch das Oberrohr 610mm lang, und ein 110er Vorbau ist verbaut!
Daher war ich mir nicht schlüssig!

MfG


----------



## Nofaith (13. März 2010)

Ich hatte vor 'm SXC das Enduro SL von Specialized in L. Mir war das Bike vom Fahrgefühl zu lang, deshalb bin ich beim SXC auf einen 19" umgestiegen. Oberrohr und Vorbau sind etwas kürzer.

Für mich ist das SXC klar die bessere Wahl für ein ALL-You-CAN-DO-Bike und jetzt mit dem ROCO ist es ein Traum, bergauf und -ab.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2010)

Fährt zufällig jemand eine Kindshock im 18" SXC mit 125mm Hub?

Mich interessiert, wie weit der Sattel runter kommt:

-wenn eine 400er Stütze fast am PiggyPack steht
UND
-die Stütze komplett runter gefahren ist


----------



## dortmund biker (15. März 2010)

ok, ich lese mich jetzt schon ne ganze zeit hier durch die sxc-threads, muss aber trotzdem mal nachfragen, da ich dazu keine eindeutige aussage finde:

würde ein fox dhx air in der normalen, passenden einbaulänge und mit der normalen luftkammergröße eine verbesserung gegenüber dem rp2 high volume darstellen, was das durchsacken angeht?

mangels handwerklicher begabung traue ich mich weder an die marzocchi-dämpfer noch an eine volumenverkleinerung für den rp2 ran. 

danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2010)

Der DHX Air hat werksseitig immer eine große Kammer (XV1).
Genauso groß wie beim originalen RP.

Das verkleinern der Luftkammer ist wirklich sehr einfach und mindert das durchsacken.
Beim DHX Air 5.0 kannst zusätzlich du die Druckstufe über den PiggyPack erhöhen.
Dann sackt er zwar weniger durch, ist dafür aber deutlich unsensibler.

Also, das verkleinern der Luftkammer wird zur Pflicht.
Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg


----------



## dortmund biker (15. März 2010)

> Der DHX Air hat werksseitig immer eine große Kammer (XV1).
> Genauso groß wie beim originalen RP.



hm.. ärgerlich, aber danke für die info.

gut, dann werde ich die verkleinerung wohl in angriff nehmen müssen.


----------



## Der Toni (15. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fährt zufällig jemand eine Kindshock im 18" SXC mit 125mm Hub?
> 
> Mich interessiert, wie weit der Sattel runter kommt:
> 
> ...



Dürfte kein Problem sein denn: Ich habe zwar eine Joplin4 in meinem 18er SXC, aber meine Dame hat eine Kindshock in ihrem 16,5 SXC . Diese ist komplett unten und es müsste kein Problem mit dem PiggyPack geben. War auch meine Frage ein paar Seiten vorher, aber leider kam keine Antwort.





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na passen wird sie doch auf jeden Fall!
> Entweder du kommst mit den Füssen nicht mehr auf die Padale, oder die schubberst dir mit den Knieen die Ohren ab.
> 
> Solltest besser mal messen, wie wiet deine Stütze im Normalbetrieb rausguckt.
> Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Kuckst du:


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2010)

Danke für die Info.
Aber so hatte ich das nicht gemeint.

Ich möchte mit der Kindshock meinen Sattel weiter runter bekommen, als mit normaler gekürzter Stütze.

Also unten bis auf den PiggyPack UND zusammen gefahren, soll der Sattel tiefer sein als jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (16. März 2010)

noch zum RP2: der sackt von haus aus schon weniger durch als der dhx air!


----------



## dhpucky (16. März 2010)

ich fahre eine KS mit 125mm in einem 18" .... allerdings hab ich den Sattel nie soweit unten wie es nur geht. Ich lass die Höhe von der Stütze immer so wie auf dem Bild. Abgesenkt reicht mir das dicke ... selbst in verblockten Passagen. 

Könnte das aber mal heute Abend nachmessen, wenn Dir das weiterhilft. Wie weit darf denn die Stütze unten rausschauen? Ich fahr nur den RP2. 

Zum Thema Volumenverkleinerung im RP2: unbedingt machen, lohnt sich. Hab ich neulich auch getan. Is wirklich ganz einfach. Ich hab ein ungefähr 1mm starkes Plastikteil reingepackt und konnte den Luftdruck danach um 2Bar senken. Fühlt sich zusammen mit der Talas sehr harmonisch an.


----------



## Der Toni (16. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Aber so hatte ich das nicht gemeint.
> 
> Ich möchte mit der Kindshock meinen Sattel weiter runter bekommen, als mit normaler gekürzter Stütze.
> ...



Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Foto weiter:


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2010)

Jau Toni, das hilft.
Die Stütze ist 400mm lang und hat 125mm Hub?


----------



## Der Toni (16. März 2010)

Das ist diese hier:http://www.bike-components.de/produ...telstuetze-385-mm-mit-Remote-Modell-2010.html

aber das Bild von mir zeigt die Stütze in einem 16,5er Rahmen, d.h in einem 18er ist noch mehr Luft nach unten.


----------



## isartrails (17. März 2010)

> Vielleicht hilft dir dieses Foto weiter:


Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus: Wenn die KS ganz drin wäre (im 16,5" Rahmen), würde sie unten nur 1 cm rausschauen und hätte noch ziemlich Abstand zum Dämpfer. 
Bin 169 und die KS befindet sich im Normalzustand 1,5 cm oberhalb der maximal versenkbaren Tiefe drin. D.h., unten schaut absolut nichts raus.


----------



## Partizan23 (19. März 2010)

hallo leute, 

welche kettenführungen benutzt ihr am slayer sxc? hat jemand erfahrungen mit der race face atlas kettenführung?


----------



## dhpucky (19. März 2010)

Mir sind 3 Kettenblätter wichtig gewesen. Hab mich deshalb für die Dreist von G-Junkies entschieden. Montage verlief problemlos. Funktioniert seither unauffällig. Ich kann sie empfehlen. 

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## Partizan23 (19. März 2010)

danke für den tip, aber ich möchte auf 2 kettenblätter reduzieren. also, hat irgendwer erfahrungen mit dem rqace face atlas chainguide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (20. März 2010)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> welche kettenführungen benutzt ihr am slayer sxc?


Ich benutze keine und vermisse das auch nicht.


----------



## RattleHead (20. März 2010)

das chaintensioner kosted mir 1 euro und wirkt wir ein MRP ; )






auf wage ist er < 14 kg. kommen noch nobbys tubeless


----------



## noie95 (20. März 2010)

@ RattleHead

fährst du drei oder zwei kettenblätter damit? kann man überhaupt drei damit fahren?

von welchem hersteller gibt es sowas?


----------



## RattleHead (20. März 2010)

Ich Fahre 3 fach ohne problemen damit, starker, das ketten bleibt sehr gut daran, und das derailler klappert nicht, diesem ist von mr. Crud aber Amazing Toys hat sie auch gehabt.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmaceda/4264526831/


----------



## *iceman* (20. März 2010)

Ich hab die Atlas, ist etwas knapp am kleinen Kettenblatt, läuft aber ohne Probleme und erfüllt seinen Zweck perfekt.


----------



## hardy-hardsen (20. März 2010)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> welche kettenführungen benutzt ihr am slayer sxc? hat jemand erfahrungen mit der race face atlas kettenführung?


 
Ich hab die Race Face Atlas 2-Fach Kettenführung mit einem 22er und 38er Kettenblatt drauf und sie funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## van_nilles (20. März 2010)

hab grad eine zwei-g montiert und habe folgendes problem:
wenn ich den umwerfer tiefer montiere, dass der spalt zwischen umwerferleitblech und rockring möglichst klein wird stößt die schwinge am umwerfer an. umwerfer ist ein LX.
hat jemand zufällig ein ähnliches problem (gehabt)? wie habt ihr das gelöst?
anderer umwerfer? würds zur not mal mit abfeilen probieren, nur fraglich ob man so viel wegbekommt...


----------



## *iceman* (21. März 2010)

Naja, das Ding halt einfach höher hinhängen, so als wenn da außen ein 44er Blatt dran wäre. Dann funktioniert das alles ganz normal...


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. März 2010)

@van nilles:
So wie iceman schon schrieb: Umwerfer prinzipiell immer so montieren, als ob noch ein großes Kettenblatt dran wäre. Bei zu tiefer Montage gibt's wie schon selbst gesehen, Kollissionsprobleme mit der Kettenstrebe und deinem Umwerferkäfig, und u.U. leidet dein Schaltkomfort ganz gehörig, denn die Leitbleche deines Umwerfers sind nicht ohne Grund so seltsam ausgeformt. Manko: Das ganze sieht dann ohne großes KB immer etwas "komisch" aus. Dann kannst du, wenn du dich an der Optik störst, den Umwerfer probeweise immer ein ganz kleines Stück nach unten schieben und damit ein bisserl fahren. Wenns noch funzt, noch ein kleines Stück, usw.
Schluß ist, wenn du merkst, dass dein Schaltkomfort leidet, oder wie schon gesagt, das Teil mit der Kettenstrebe funktioniert.
Und noch was zur möglichen Bandbreite: Es gibt Kettenblatt-Umwerfer-Rahmen-Kombinationen wo die Position des Umwerferblechs (knapp über großem oder knapp über mittlerem KB) fast egal ist. Und andererseits wieder Kombis, wo 5mm Differenz schon gravierende Schalteinbußen bedeuten. Da hilft wirklich nur probieren.

Viel Spaß dabei

bike-it-easy


----------



## van_nilles (22. März 2010)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Umwerfer prinzipiell immer so montieren, als ob noch ein großes Kettenblatt dran wäre. Bei zu tiefer Montage gibt's wie schon selbst gesehen, Kollissionsprobleme mit der Kettenstrebe und deinem Umwerferkäfig, und u.U. leidet dein Schaltkomfort ganz gehörig, denn die Leitbleche deines Umwerfers sind nicht ohne Grund so seltsam ausgeformt.



stimmt, hab ich dann auch gemerkt
hab den umwerfer jetzt so tief es die schaltbarkeit zulässt montiert.
optisch nicht der bringer, aber sollte funkionieren...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. März 2010)

habt ihr nicht immer vom Service bei Bike Action geschwärmt? Die sind nicht mal in der Lage mir zwei Centartikel-Plastikschutzkappen für mein Race Face Innenlager zu schicken. Ohne diese Hülsen ist das Tretlager im Ar... ist aber erst ein halbes Jahr alt "wenden sie sich an einen Race Face Fachhändler" Da fahre ich schon Rocky u Race Face und bekomme solche Antwort. Ich wohne 20km vom nächsten (schlechten) Radladen entfernt, aber interessiert die gar nicht. Also Service ist das nicht...Könnt ihr ein günstiges Lager empfehlen, welches ich mit den RF Evolve-Kurbeln fahren kann? Ist das XT Lager ok? Saint passt glaube ich nicht, oder?







ach ja, mein Slayer ist endlich fertig...bessere Bilder folgen noch


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2010)

ich habe jetzt eins von acros.
war auch schon vom rost zerfressen.
hat man mir (gegen aufpreis) mit edelstahllagern versehen.

habe acros eigentlich nur, weil man die kunststoffteile einzeln bekommt, der service ist ok.
die kunststoffteile dürften dann auch beim raceface passen.

vielleicht bekommst du dort welche einzeln.

oder schau mal bei hibike nach, die haben raceface ersatzteile wenn nicht irre.


----------



## mr320 (23. März 2010)

Service und Bike Action? Must dich verlesen haben !!! Leider.

Bei HiBike bekommst du die X-Type Ersatzteile einzeln. Schau mal nach.
Gruß Marco

Nachtrag: mein 2007er Evolve XC Lager hält noch (ca. 14000km)


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. März 2010)

*klick*

da haste


----------



## peterbe (23. März 2010)

@Dawg: Also mal ganz ehrlich: wieso sollte ich von Bike Action als Endkunde Service verlangen? Die sind Importeure! Die sind gar nicht auf eine Endkundebetreuung eingestellt. Du darfst über Einzelhändler schimpfen, die schlechten Service bieten, aber du rufst doch auch nicht bei Herrn Piech an, wenn dein Golf zickt. Vielleicht nächste mal den Ball flach halten... (und hier fragen, wer servicefreundliche RM-Händler kennt)


----------



## el Lingo (23. März 2010)

Schau ma bei Reset-Racing, die haben X-Type Lager und Ersatzteile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> @Dawg: Also mal ganz ehrlich: wieso sollte ich von Bike Action als Endkunde Service verlangen? Die sind Importeure! Die sind gar nicht auf eine Endkundebetreuung eingestellt. Du darfst über Einzelhändler schimpfen, die schlechten Service bieten, aber du rufst doch auch nicht bei Herrn Piech an, wenn dein Golf zickt. Vielleicht nächste mal den Ball flach halten... (und hier fragen, wer servicefreundliche RM-Händler kennt)



..und es gibt auch an jeder Ecke einen Rocky- Händler?
Wäre sicher kein Problem, dass Teil in einen Umschlag zu stecken.
Jaja, ich weiß. Dann würde jeder kommen, usw. usw.
Aber letztendlich geht dann der Händler an Bikeaction, ist doch das gleiche.


----------



## isartrails (24. März 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> @Dawg: Also mal ganz ehrlich: wieso sollte ich von Bike Action als Endkunde Service verlangen? Die sind Importeure! Die sind gar nicht auf eine Endkundebetreuung eingestellt. Du darfst über Einzelhändler schimpfen, die schlechten Service bieten, aber du rufst doch auch nicht bei Herrn Piech an, wenn dein Golf zickt. Vielleicht nächste mal den Ball flach halten... (und hier fragen, wer servicefreundliche RM-Händler kennt)


Sorry, das sehe ich komplett anders!
Wir sind hier ja nicht in der Automobilbranche, wo's ein funktionierendes und flächendeckendes und ein in Jahrzehnten hoch entwickeltes Händlernetz gibt und einem an jeder Ecke geholfen werden kann.
Nein, wir sind hier in einer Branche zugange, die es weitgehend nicht schafft, ein zufriedenstellendes Händlernetz aufzubauen, und in der einige Hersteller/Importeure nicht das geringste Interesse an kundenfreundlichem Service haben. Gerade da erwarte ich sehr wohl etwas mehr Betreuung und Bemühen, gerade in solche Fällen, wo die Hilfe einem keinen Zacken aus der Krone brechen würde. Es sind interessanterweise jene Firmen am blasiertesten, welche sich rühmen, von einem Kultstatus umwoben zu sein.
Das Argument des fehlenden Personals zur Endkundenbetreuung lass ich nicht gelten. Für Events, Messen, Ausstellungen und Testrides haben sie auch Personal. Dieses kann Räder einstellen, Schrauben und alle anfallenden Tätigkeiten verrichten. Es wäre ein Leichtes, ins richtige Regal zu greifen, und das Problem des Kunden zu lösen.

Ich hätte auch ein schönes Beispiel über Bike Action beizutragen: Das Tretlager meines Slayer lief bereits drei Monate nach Kauf immer schwerer, als ich auf dem Bike Festival am Gardasee den "Service" des ausstellenden Importeurs Bike Action in Anspruch nahm. Der Mechaniker zerlegte das Lager und stellte erstaunt fest: "Da ist ja eine Distanzscheibe zu viel drin. Kein Wunder, dass das schwer läuft. Welcher Trottel hat denn das so eingebaut?" - Ich erwiderte ihm, dass ich das Bike so fabrikneu gekauft hätte und der Einbau des Race Face-Innenlagers folglich ab Werk erfolgt sei. Er widersprach: "Kann nicht sein. Die Jungs in Canada wissen, was sie tun. Die würden nie so einen Mist machen. Ich mach das jetzt raus, dann läuft's wieder."
Er machte das dann raus und es lief danach genau zwei Wochen, dann war ich wieder in einer Werkstatt eines Rocky Mountain-Händlers und schilderte ihm das Problem der schwergängigen Kurbel. Dieser zerlegte das Lager und stellte erstaunt fest: "Da fehlt ja eine Distanzscheibe. Kein Wunder, dass das so schwer geht. Welcher Trottel hat das denn so eingebaut? Sicher nicht die Werksmontage in Canada!" - Worauf ich ihm mein Erlebnis mit dem Bike Action-Monteur auf dem Bike Festival wortgetreu schilderte. Er schmunzelte und meinte nur: "Nene, die Distanzscheibe muss rein. Das hätte der Mechaniker aber wissen müssen. Ich mach dir jetzt wieder eine rein, dann läuft's wieder." - Danach lief's wirklich wieder. Nach weiteren zwei Wochen habe ich mir eine Shimano XT Kurbel mitsamt Innenlager gekauft und habe seitdem Ruhe und laufe auch nicht mehr Gefahr, jemanden von Bike Action "belästigen" zu müssen...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. März 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> @Dawg: Also mal ganz ehrlich: wieso sollte ich von Bike Action als Endkunde Service verlangen? Die sind Importeure! Die sind gar nicht auf eine Endkundebetreuung eingestellt. Du darfst über Einzelhändler schimpfen, die schlechten Service bieten, aber du rufst doch auch nicht bei Herrn Piech an, wenn dein Golf zickt. Vielleicht nächste mal den Ball flach halten... (und hier fragen, wer servicefreundliche RM-Händler kennt)


 
da ich hier schon mehrfach, wegen der gebrochenen Hauptachse, gelesen hatte "einfach mal bei BA melden und die schicken die ne neue Achse" dachte ich ebend, daß die mir auch die Kappen schicken könnten u ein bischen Service zeigen oder zumindest ne Bezeichnung oder ein Hinweis, daß dieses Kleinteil auch bei Internethändlern zu bekommen wäre. Wohnt ja nicht jeder in ner Großstadt mit mehreren Händlern um die Ecke. (und wenn ich was von Herrn Piech wollte, hätte ich in Kanada nachgefragt)
danke an alle für die Tipps...


zum meinem Slayer... Irgendwie hat der Rahmen, in Verbindung mit dem DHX, wirklich ein Problem mit dem mittleren Federweg  Bei 80kg und 15bar in der Hauptkammer u 12bar im Kleinen, sackt er, trotz verkleinerter Kammer, immer noch ziemlich schnell durch. Die Verkleinerung bringt nur am Ende eine ehere Endprogression. Trotzdem schönes Radl, vielleicht mit meiner Ausstattung etwas schwer


----------



## el Lingo (24. März 2010)

Die Lösung: Roco Air TST


----------



## Partizan23 (25. März 2010)

gibts beim roco in verbindung mit dem slayer-rahmen denn keine platzprobleme? ich erinnere mich, das irgendwo mal gehört zu haben...


----------



## el Lingo (25. März 2010)

Die kriegt man in den Griff mit einer Feile.


----------



## el Lingo (25. März 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem nach der ersten Tour letztes Wochenende (52km bei 440hm) von Braunschweig in den Elm...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2010)

52km und 440hm?
Flache Gegend?
Was sagt das SXC dazu?


----------



## noie95 (26. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 52km und 440hm?
> Flache Gegend?
> Was sagt das SXC dazu?





echt flach!

(net ernst nehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2010)

ne. bloß nicht ernst nehmen!


----------



## el Lingo (26. März 2010)

Von Braunschweig bis zum Elm ist es halt flach, was soll man da machen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2010)

Müllberg aufschütten?


----------



## 13low (27. März 2010)

Das SXC ist ja hinten nur bis 180mm Bremsscheiben zugelassen/empfohlen!?

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit 200mm-Scheiben am Slayer?
Könnte man die ruhigen Gewissens montieren?

MfG

13low


----------



## noie95 (27. März 2010)

ich hab ein 2008er sxc, es hat mittlerweile 8,5tkm und davon ca 7tkm mit 200er scheibe hinten.
bisher null probleme. dem hinterbau gehts gut  allerdings war ich mit dem bike erst 2x in nem bikepark und ich (kanns) nicht so hart "rannehmen" wie manch anderer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2010)

10.000km- 200.000hm, 75kg, keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (27. März 2010)

au ja, rockyrider hat recht. gewicht könnte auch noch wichtig sein. ich hab ca 82kg fahrfertig


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. März 2010)

wozu braucht ihr bei dem gewicht eine 200er scheibe hinten? mehr als blockieren kann das arme ding ja eh nicht...vorne 200mm, ok, das macht vllt. noch sinn, aber hinten halt ich's für entbehrlich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2010)

weil eine 180er Scheibe so schnell abraucht.


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. März 2010)

falsche bremstechnik? 
nein, ich hör eh schon wieder auf. aber im ernst: eine ordentliche bremse ala juicy und aufwärts sollte mit einer 180er hinten reichen.


----------



## 13low (27. März 2010)

Ich schaff 99 Kg und werde trotzdem langfristig 180mm fahren!
Ich habe halt eine 200er mit Adapter "frei" - für 180mm geht das große Schrauben und Tauschen und Hin und Her los. 
Ein 180 Adapter für hinten fehlt mir dann so oder so an einem anderen Rad.
Also jetzt erst mal 200mm wenn die (relativ filigrane) IS-Aufnahme das wegsteckt!

Ich will doch nur fahren!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2010)

Ja, mit der Antwort war zu rechnen.
Ich fahre übrigens die neue Saint.
Und mit den Semisintermetallbelägen wird sie noch schneller blau.
Organische Beläge gibt es nur im Zubehör.

Habe im Herbst von 203 Louise auf 180 Saint Sain gewechselt, Scheiben beibehalten.
Werde im Sommer wieder auf 203 zurückgreifen.


----------



## noie95 (27. März 2010)

ich fahr ne 200er weil sich für mich die bremse besser anfühlt wie mit ner 180er. habs ein paar mal gegengecheckt.

außerdem:
200er hinten sieht viel geiler aus!!!


----------



## isartrails (27. März 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Von Braunschweig bis zum Elm ist es halt flach, *was soll man da machen?*


Anderes Bike fahren.  
ETS-X, Element, Hardtail, ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2010)

Quatsch!
Das SXC kann das!

Ab und an mal eine nette Abwechlung würde ihm aber gut tun.

Ich schlage daher nochmal ein Treffen vor!
Mitte Juni oder Mitte August, im Pfälzer Wald bei Landau.

Ich garantiere 50km/ 1.200hm ohne Asphalt! (höchstens um die Straße zu queren!)
Oder auch 65km/ 1.600hm ohne Asphalt!
nochmehr wäre möglich, aber dann bin ich platt!
*Trailanteil je > 80%*
Einige Einkehrmöglichkeiten in Hütten
Viele kleine Weinlokale, preisgünstige Unterkünfte
-> ACHTUNG SUCHTGEFAHR!!


----------



## isartrails (27. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *10.000km- 200.000hm*, 75kg, keine Probleme


Alles innerhalb "Braunschweig bis zum Elm"... ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














_(Nicht ärgern lassen, s'ist alles nur Scherz.)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2010)

Nein!
In Hollland!


----------



## Nofaith (28. März 2010)

@rockyrider66

Treffen klingt gut, wollte immer mal in die Pfalz, einfach 'ne kurze PN oder hier posten, bin dabei(ausser das 1te WE im Juli, das ist für die RM Days reserviert)


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2010)

PM kommt, später.
Gehe jetzt jetzt erstmal eine Runde SXCen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (28. März 2010)

war gestern auch ne Runde SXCen und mußte feststellen, daß mein Hinterrad spiel in den neuen Hope Naben hat. Ist ja auch schon im Forum diskutiert worden. Heute der Sache nochmal auf den Grund gegangen und siehe da, sind gar nicht die Naben sondern die kleinen Hinterbaulager am Ausfallende! Alles festgeschraubt, aber trotzdem Spiel. Auf die Schnelle habe ich es hier nicht gleich gefunden...kann bitte noch mal einer schreiben wo ich diese Lager herbekomme. 
Und das nach drei Ausflügen mit kleinen Drops... aber sonst geiles Rad


----------



## dortmund biker (28. März 2010)

einem sxc forumstreffen stehe ich auch nicht abgeneigt gegenüber...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2010)

Hier z. B.: http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Webshop.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2010)

Na dann wären es ja schon 3, mit mir!
Prima, sonst noch wer?
Radical, Weidehohn is och net su weit fatt!


----------



## Jurek (28. März 2010)

ich wär auch auf jeden fall dabei 
^^


----------



## RattleHead (28. März 2010)

: )






: (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

Ersatzschwinge?
Warum?

Und das andere ist ein Riss am Tretlager?


----------



## Deleted 80478 (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na dann wären es ja schon 3, mit mir!
> Prima, sonst noch wer?
> Radical, Weidehohn is och net su weit fatt!



Nehmt ihr mich auch mit?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

>Logo!!!
Dann wären wir mit mir zusammen schon 4?
Super!
Werde mal einen Termin vorschlagen.
Kommt in Kürze.

Bitte mal kurze PM mit Email- Adresse.


----------



## noie95 (29. März 2010)

ich hätte an solch einem sxc`ler treffen auch interesse!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

Oh, dieses jahr betseht ja deutlich mehr Interesse als vergangenes Jahr.
SUPER!


----------



## RattleHead (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ersatzschwinge?
> Warum?
> 
> Und das andere ist ein Riss am Tretlager?





1.Der schwinge war gerissen.
2.Yup, riss im tretlager, Traurig, aber neue komt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

Hast du ein Foto von der defekten Schwinge?
Meine hat auch einen Riss im Lack den ich noch nicht so recht zurodnen kann.


----------



## RattleHead (29. März 2010)




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

ist das oben auf dem rechten Schwingenarm?
Ich habe 3 kleine Risse (etwa 3mm) im Lack genau auf der Schweißnaht.


----------



## RattleHead (29. März 2010)

Es ist an der bremsseite (linkerseite) des swingarm, oben an der schweissnaht. Wan du ein kleines schroubendreher nimt um die lacl zu entfernen kanst du anschauen ob es um risse geht. Leider ist das meistens so (hat mir schon mit 4 rahmen befor bekommen)


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

Ist also die gleiche Stelle wie bei mir.
Einen Riss habe ich freigelegt und konnte im blanken Alu dann nix mehr erkennen.
Die anderen beiden habe ich genau ausgemessen und markiert.
Mal sehen ob es weiter geht, Vertrauen hab ich wenig.

Wie ging die Abwicklung bei BA?


----------



## RattleHead (29. März 2010)

Ich habe das bike beim Chainreaction gekauft, das abwickelung war uber Silverfish in UK, und das war sehr nett (tollus service).


----------



## isartrails (30. März 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Ich habe das bike beim Chainreaction gekauft, das abwickelung war uber Silverfish in UK, und das war sehr nett (tollus service).


Ich habe auch ein Slayer bei CRC gekauft. 
Was ist Silverfish ?


----------



## Der Toni (30. März 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Slayer bei CRC gekauft.
> Was ist Silverfish ?



Das:
http://www.silverfish-uk.com/index.php


----------



## noie95 (30. März 2010)

ich habe an meinem sxc seit langem das problem mit "springender kette". über den winter hab ich meinen kompletten antrieb gewechselt und auch eingefahren.
nun war ich am wochenende endlich mal wieder auf schnellen, leicht wurzlig-steinigen trails unterwegs.
leider ist das problem noch da.... weiß jemand abhilfe? es äußert sich wie folgt:

-ich fahre auf dem mittleren oder großen kettenblatt (normale größen, 22,32,44)
-kette (hg93) ist auf einem der drei kleinsten ritzeln (xt-kassette, 9-fach, 11-34,)
-der hinterbau muß viele, schnelle kleine stöße schlucken
-und ich trete dabei 
-jetzt springt die kette auf den ritzeln ständig hin und her. an ein ordentliches treten mit vortrieb ist nicht mehr zu denken da der gang nicht drin bleibt.
-wenn ich auf eins der großen ritzel schalte wirds besser, allerdings ist der gang halt dann "zu langsam" um zu treten. also auch keine lösung...

noch als info:
meine schaltung macht sonst nie probleme. sie funktioniert in allen anderen fahrbetrieben super. kette kann ich nicht weiter kürzen sonst reisst sie wenn ich ausversehen in groß/groß schalte. umschließungsradius ist so eng wies geht, ich glaub enger geht nicht. 

ist es vielleicht ein typisches sxc problem und gar nicht weg zu bekommen? mein händler macht zumindest solche andeutungen?
oder ist das schaltwerk (xt, 2008, shadow) schei*e, ev feder zu schwach?
oder muß ich ev eine kettenführung oder gar einen kettenspanner fahren (was ich eigentlich nicht will)?

weiß jemand woran das problem liegt? ich wäre um jede hilfe sooooo dankbar. ich finde das bike wirklich toll, aber da ich bzw mein händler das problem einfach nicht wegbekommt, verlier ich so langsam den spaß dran. es nervt einfach total die schnellen, tretbaren trails nicht richtig fahren zu können. eigentlich sind das doch die "hometrails" für so ein bike, oder!?


----------



## RattleHead (30. März 2010)

Was sein kan ist das neue ketten oft zu dickes smierung (grease) an sich haben, das macht das die ketten nicht gut "dreht' (steif ist) und dan nicht gut schalted. In MBUK magazine haben Sie das mal untersucht, bestens ist ein neue ketten zu reinigen von auseren verpackung smierung. (sorry fur schlettes deutsch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (30. März 2010)

Eigentlich sollte sowas ja nicht auftreten. Mit den "kleinsten Ritzeln" meinst du schon die 7-9, richtig?
Was du mal machen könntest, wenn ein Kollege zur Hand ist, wäre den Dämpfer ausbauen und das Rad auf dem Montageständer begutachten. Einer bewegt die Kurbel, der andere bewegt den Hinterbau. Wenn sich dann was an den Gängen tut, wenn man den Hinterbau einfedert, könnte es halt sowas wie Zugverlegung noch sein.
Sollte das Shadow nicht auch stärkere Federn als ansonsten bei Shimano üblich haben?
Mit SRAM hatte ich die Probleme z.B. noch nicht, fahre allerdings auch eine sehr kurze Kette (so daß ich im größten, für mich sinnvoll fahrbaren Gang noch etwa 10-15mm Bewegung am Ende des Schaltarms erlaubt) und eine "Kettenspannrolle" 

@rocky: Treffen wäre definitiv mal interessant! Müßt ich dann entsprechend sehen wie's von der Arbeit aus machbar ist.


----------



## noie95 (30. März 2010)

@radical
danke
ja ich meine die von 7-9.
okay, das mit dem zugverlegungstest probiere ich mal. wobei man am sxc nicht viel variieren kann, oder?
welches ist bei dir der "sinnvolle gang"? ich hab halt sicherheitshalber die kette so lang, dass wenn ich versehentlich beim großen blatt aufs große ritzel schalte, dass das gerade noch geht. fahren kann ich den gang aber nicht. meinst du, es würde mein problem etwas linder wenn ich die kette noch mehr kürze?
du fährst eine "spannrolle". bringt das etwas in richtung meines problems? von wem ist die denn? und, wird der antrieb dadurch arg lauter? mir hat jemand gesagt, dass solche "rollen" ordentlich geräusche machen. 

@rattle
dir auch danke.
leider hab ich das problem bei gebrauchten ketten auch, und schmieren/ölen tu ich wirklich nur ganz wenig. meine kette ist eigentlich sehr leichtgängig


----------



## Radical_53 (30. März 2010)

Dieses Sicherheits-Feature mit groß-groß habe ich bei mir nicht mehr. Mir war die Kette da halt einfach zu lang, gebe ich ganz ehrlich zu.
Die Kette ist bei mir so abgelängt daß ich bei 44 vorn hinten 4-9 fahren kann und bei 4 entsprechend noch "Luft" beim Schaltarm ist für die Einfederbewegung des Hinterbaus. Die letzten 3 Gänge kann ich aber nicht mehr fahren.
Die Spannrolle kann das System lauter machen, muß aber nicht. Selbst fahre ich da eine Heim3 und die macht definitiv gar kein Geräusch. Die Kette ist so dank einer konischen Rolle immer recht gut auf Zug und klappert fast gar nicht auch wenn's mal ruppig wird.
Mit dem Zug war halt so gemeint daß da evtl. durch den Hinterbau ein Stück Zughülle evtl. durch starkes Knicken den Zug bewegt oder entlastet wird. Einfach mal am Montageständer anschauen, wenn's das ist braucht man sich halt nicht wegen was Anderem verrückt machen.


----------



## noie95 (30. März 2010)

@radical

ja hast recht, ich schau mir das mit dem zug genauer an. ich hab auf deinen bildern gesehen, dass der zug bei dir am übergang oberrohr/hinterbau flacher läuft als bei mir. übertrieben gesagt: bei dir ist das ein weiches "s" bei mir ein hartes "z"

kann man die "heim 3" in brd irgendwo kaufen? wenn sie wirklich leise ist, hätte ich daran schon interesse. vielleicht bringt es ja was und löst mein problem entgültig. schaut ja auch ccol aus  hast du mir einen link von nem händler (ich geb zu: ich hab noch nicht danach gegoogelt)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2010)

Das hört sich für eindeutig nach schlechten oder alten Zügen an.
Dann schafft die Schaltwerksfeder nicht, den Zug oderdentlich in Position zu ziehen und die kette spring.
Weiter oben ist die feder strammer gespannt und der Zug zieht die feder, nicht umgekehrt.

Ggf. noch den Umschlingungswinkel am Schaltwerk erhöhen!


----------



## noie95 (30. März 2010)

@rockyrider

auch dir danke für deine hilfe.
allerdings ist der zug ganz neu. wie der gesamte antrieb. weiß aber nicht, ob er schlecht ist oder gut. ist ein shimanozug. was wäre denn ein guter zug?

mit "umschließungsradius" habe ich umschlingungswinkel gemeint. den hat mein händler schon geändert. vielleicht muß man aber noch mehr "schliessen"...

kannst du bei dir großes ritzel/großes blatt schalten? nicht fahren, nur schalten. oder hörst du auch vorher auf um ne kürzere kette zu haben?


----------



## noie95 (30. März 2010)

jetzt fällt mir grad was auf als ich all eure bikes genauer angeschaut habe...
kann es sein, dass mein "neopren"-schutz den ich um die carbonstrebe gewickelt bekommen habe schuld an allem ist????

schaut, so sieht mein bike aus...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2010)

Hast du den neopren auch über den Zug gepackt?
Dann ist doch klar warum der Zug nicht zurück rutschen kann!


----------



## noie95 (30. März 2010)

ja, der zug verläuft unter dem schutz... 
*peinlich*
hoffentlich ist das der grund. man wäre das toll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2010)

das ist er zu 99%!


----------



## RattleHead (30. März 2010)

mmmm 110% ; )

Schones Slayer. Haben sie 2.25 noby tubeless oder 2,4 tubeless? Und wie gefallen sie?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2010)

NobbyNic?
Wenn du das Slayer so laugen lässt wie es das mag, macht es die reifen gerne kaputt.
Mir sind oft die Seitenwände zerschnitten.
Für Touren mag er noch gehen.


----------



## noie95 (30. März 2010)

es sind 2,4er nn mit schlauch. aber ich fand sie nie gut! 
vorallem vorne; ich hab mich immer unsicher gefühlt. der 2,35er muddy mary triple compound gab mir viel mehr sicherheit. vorallem auf nassem untergründen, wurzeln und steinen.


----------



## isartrails (31. März 2010)

noie95 schrieb:


> ja, der zug verläuft unter dem schutz...
> *peinlich*
> hoffentlich ist das der grund. man wäre das toll....


Schon mal Gedanken gemacht, wie "kompetent" dein Händler ist...?
Mein Ferndiagnosetipp wäre noch gewesen: schau dir mal dein Schaltauge von hinten gesehen genauer an....


----------



## noie95 (2. April 2010)

@isartrails

danke, das hab ich gecheckt. schaltauge ist für mich gerade und parallel. hoffe ich hab nicht so nen knick in der optik 
schaltzugführung leicht geändert und schutz entfernt. jetzt kommt der große test heut 
wg händler:
wenn man es nur darauf beschränken würde hast sicher recht. aber das darf ich nicht. ich hab nen tollen händler. er macht zwar auch fehler wie jeder, aber er ist dann in der lage sie auch wieder zu bereinigen. und das ist eine tugend die selten ist heutzutage... und was für mich ganz wichtig ist, er macht das "unmögliche" möglich für mich und läßt mich mit nem problem nie im "regen stehen".
und das ist, nur für mich gesprochen, viel wichtiger als "pure fehlerfreie kompetenz".

also jetzt bitte nicht falschverstehen. ich will dich nicht kritesieren das du mir den tip gegeben hast. auf gar keinen fall... es gibt viele bereiche (auto pc...) wo ich dir voll zustimme, nur ausnahmsweise bzw glücklicherweise gehört mein bikehändler nicht dazu. das wollte ich einfach loswerden und mal ne lanze brechen für die shops, die sich wirklich noch richtig bemühen und reinhängen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (3. April 2010)

@noie95:
natürlich ist niemand perfekt und ich freu mich für dich, dass du mit deinem Händler zufrieden bist.
Aber wenn die Ursache deines "Problems" tatsächlich der drübergelegte Schutz gewesen sein sollte, dann hätte das jeder Händler sofort sehen müssen... (was nicht heißen soll, dass er keine Fehler machen darf.).

_P.S.: Eventuell bin ich am Sonntag irgendwo im Schönbuch unterwegs (auf nem ETS-X allerdings). 
Mein Bruder guided mich von U'jesingen aus..._


----------



## noie95 (3. April 2010)

ein bayer im schönbuch... 

ich bin sicher auch dort! falls interesse besteht, machmer ne tour zusammen? hw5-trails, beckles, postboden, birkensee, eselstritt...?


----------



## mr320 (3. April 2010)

Für alle mit Roco Dämpfer: 
Was für Gleitlager habt ihr für die Dämpferaugen benutzt, oder passen die Fox DU-Bushes?

Gab es Veränderungen vom 2009er zum 2010er?


----------



## Nofaith (4. April 2010)

@mr320

In den Dämpferaugen des Roco sind Gleitlager, für den Anfang hab ich jetzt die Original-Alubuchsen verwendet. Klappt super


----------



## Nofaith (4. April 2010)

Hier mal 'ne kleine Liste der Interessenten für's Forum-Treffen:

Location: Pfalz (Vorschlag von RockRider66)

RockyRider66 (Guide?)
dortmund biker
Jurek
Blutsturz
noie95
Radical 53
nofaith

Hoffe ich hab keinen vergessen, ansonsten Liste kopieren und ergänzen.

Der Guide bekommt selbstverständlich von jedem Mitfahrer ein Weizenbier am Ende der Tour!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2010)

Oh?
Dann braucht er aber einen Liegendtransport danach!
Aber die Liste ist GUT!
Termin müssen wir noch festlegen.
Mai/ Juni sieht bei mir derzeit eng aus.

Wenn, dann eher der Juni.


----------



## oliviero (4. April 2010)

Was haltet ihr von meinem Rocky?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2010)

oliviero schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von meinem Rocky?



Der kurze Lenker und die flache Gabel passen zusammen, aber besser an ein Altitude.


----------



## oliviero (4. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der kurze Lenker und die flache Gabel passen zusammen, aber besser an ein Altitude.



Der Lenker ist 680 mm breit so wenig ist das auch nicht, oder


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2010)

Sieht man ihm nicht an.
Sollte auch nur so gefrotzelt sein.
Du musst dich auf dem Bike wohl fühlen.

Ich würde mir vielleicht noch 2 Neoprenschütze über die schicke Schwinge ziehen.

Hast das Teil neu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliviero (4. April 2010)

Ja, Rahmen schon seit ein Jahr, war noch nicht aufgebaut. Einer der letzten Canadier.
Habe zuerst , Hardtail und Rennrad aufgebaut. Jetzt habe ich freie Auswahl je na Lust und Laune.


----------



## oliviero (4. April 2010)

Ja, Schützer kommt noch drauf, soll ja länger schön sein, schön dreckig!!!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. April 2010)

wenn ihr das Slayer-Treffen weiter nördlich verlegt, wäre ich dabei


----------



## noie95 (5. April 2010)

wg slayertreffen:

anfang juni ist doch freitags mal ein feiertag. da würden dann 4 tage zur verfügung stehen wo wir an einem oder zwei was machen könnten.

das mit dem weizen is kein thema!!! eh klar...


----------



## Ill_dono (5. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Slayer Fans °!°

Ich suche einen würdigen Nachfolger für mein Bike! Hat jemand Interesse? 

Hier gibt es Fotos:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/155812


Und hier die Anzeige: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/262305/cat/42


Freue mich auf Feedback!

Timo


----------



## isartrails (6. April 2010)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich bin sicher auch dort! falls interesse besteht, machmer ne tour zusammen? hw5-trails, beckles, postboden, birkensee, eselstritt...?


Sorry, war über Ostern nicht ver"netzt"...
Das ist u.a. dabei rausgekommen... http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=podlzhlvvkvteato



noie95 schrieb:


> ein bayer im schönbuch...


Ich bin ungefähr so Bayer wie Du...


----------



## noie95 (8. April 2010)

@Radical_53

würdest du mir bitte sagen was für eine "heim 3" kefü du hast? ich möchte die jetzt auch mal probieren und momentan findet man zwei in den shops. eine neue 2010er "heim 3rs" und eine alte.

wenn du mal kurz schauen könntest:

http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/ad...eim+3&osCsid=6154c606154cac441959925e53df2703

hier werden beide versionen gezeigt

ist es ein großes "gef*cke" sie einzustellen das sie nirgends schleift?

wäre dir dankbar wenn du kurz antworten könntest


----------



## Radical_53 (8. April 2010)

Ich hatte die alte Führung von denen, bevor sie von E13 gekauft wurden. Also das "original" aus dem Shop quasi.
Die Einstellung ist an sich relativ simpel, zumindest so wie ich es gemacht habe. Das Schwierigste ist quasi noch den Arm passend unter dem Tretlager zu positionieren daß er auch nach dem Anziehen der Lagerschale richtig sitzt. Ich habe versucht ihn da so nah wie möglich an die Kettenstrebe zu drehen mit etwa 2mm "Luft" in unbelastetem Zustand.
Die Rolle habe ich erstmal abgenommen und dann bei montierter Kurbel so nah wie möglich an die Kette auf dem großen Blatt geschoben, fest geschraubt, fertig.
Gut fand ich halt vor allem die Rolle, da sie einmal leise ist und durch ihre konische Form die Kette auf allen 3 Blättern spannt.


----------



## noie95 (8. April 2010)

alla, dann versuch ich es auchmal. werd die "altversion" holen

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2010)

Habe das SXC- Treffen nicht vergessen!
Melde mich die Tage!
Gruß


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. April 2010)

bisher nur im Flachland bewegt, aber 1.Mai gehts in den Harz testen 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614630]
	

[/URL]


----------



## el Lingo (11. April 2010)

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit dem Harz! War gestern da, wollte eine kleine Runde fahren, vom Torfhaus über den Märchenstieg um den Oderteich und wieder zurück. Die meiste Zeit steckte ich bis zum Knie im Schnee, erst um den Oderteich rum gab es ein paar wenige fahrbare Stellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2010)

Ich habe leider kein Foto von heute und gestern.
Bei uns ist es aber staubtrocken, keine Spur von Matsch.
Nur ein eingestaubtes Bike das wieder Lust auf mehr macht.................


----------



## aacho (13. April 2010)

Hallo, hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Carbon Hinterbau bei neuen Slayer SXC? Ob es stabil genug (Seitenschlag usw) ist für harte Einsätze, wie Bikepark uws.?


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2010)

Auf deutsch bedeutet das was genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aacho (13. April 2010)

Das bedeuten, ob Carbon nicht auseinander fliegt, beim Seitenschlag, beim Sturz.


----------



## el Lingo (13. April 2010)

reicht Dir das als Antwort?


----------



## noie95 (13. April 2010)

ich denke du meinst die beiden oberen streben, oder!?
die haben bei mir bisher alles ausgehalten... auch abfahrten im bikepark beerfelden.

jetzt ist nur die frage, wie hart hab ich sie rangenommen...??? für mich wars hart. ich finde das sxc ist ein sau stabiles bike inkl hinterbau.
aber ich bin mir sicher, das man die carbonstreben kaputt kriegt wenn man sie nur hart genug rannimmt! schließlich geht alles kaputt... irgendwann!


----------



## aacho (13. April 2010)

El Lingo, Fotos sind schön, aber Drop und Wallride reichen nicht aus um hart zu sein 

Und ich habe Videos von Beerfelden Bikepark angeschaut... Wenn es hart sein soll, dann bin ich Weinnachtsmann  
Ich meinte DH-Strecken, wie Bad Wildbad oder wenigstens Todnau oder LaBlanc


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2010)

Es ist kein DH-Bike und will auch keins sein. Die Carbon-Teile sind allerdings genauso schwer wie die ebenfalls massiven Alu-Teile vom SXC30. 
Wenn du ein Rad zum kaputtrotzen suchst ist es vermutlich falsch, dafür kann man auch ein Kona oder Speiseeis nehmen.


----------



## aacho (13. April 2010)

Das meine ich auch nicht! Ich fahre schon ziemlich sauber, frage war nur, falls etwas passieren sollte, hält das Bike (Carbon Streben) was aus oder wird es knapp. 
Z.B: das Bike fliegt seitlich auf die Steine usw.


----------



## noie95 (14. April 2010)

sowas kanns aushalten aber auch nicht...
wie soll man das vorher wissen!? ich hab meins schon oft weggeschmissen und es hat immer gehalten. die dinger sind aus carbon, nicht aus pappe!!! das hält schon was aus...
ABER:
es ist ein enduro und kein fr/dh bike um damit durch steinfelder zu nageln... also du wirst da sicher durchkommen zb in wildbad, keine frage, zumal du ja auch sauber fährst, aber wenn dus dochmal wegschmeist, dann kanns halt sein das es bricht. ist doch klar. genauso wie die aluvariante sich verbiegen kann... aber die betonung liegt auf "kann".

ich glaube die sicherheit das was nicht kaputt geht gibts nicht! erstrecht beim harten rannehmen...

kleiner tip 
nimm dir dein kafka zitat zu herzen!


----------



## isartrails (14. April 2010)

aacho schrieb:


> Das bedeuten, ob Carbon nicht auseinander fliegt, beim Seitenschlag, beim Sturz.


Kann man beim besten Willen nicht beantworten!
Beim einen Sturz hält's, beim anderen nicht... 
Gilt übrigens auch für Alu, Stahl, Titan, ...
Ich hab auch schon eine "unzerbrechliche" Polycarbonat-Sonnenbrille von der schicken O-Firma kaputt gekriegt: Brille runtergefallen, mit dem Rad drüber, futsch war sie.
Aber in der Werbung schießen sie mit Schrotkugeln drauf.
Hatte aber leider kein Gewehr dabei...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2010)

Ist überhaupt schon jemandem die Karbonschwinge kaputt gegangen?
Ich würde mir lieber um die Aluschwinge darunter Gedanken machen.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2010)

*Hallo liebe SXC- Freunde,

ich freue mich Ã¼ber das groÃe Interesse an einem Treffen der SXC- Fahrer aus dem Forum!

Als geeignetes Ziel habe ich den PfÃ¤lzerwald vorgeschlagen.
Ich bin dort bereits zum biken gewesen, und halte es wegen der zahlreichen Trails fÃ¼r eins der besten Bikereviere in Deutschland.

Es ist mÃ¶glich, fast ausschlieÃlich auf flowigen Trails zu fahren, immer im Wald.
Der Boden ist leicht sandig, der Sandsteinfels eher rund, nicht besonders scharfkantig.
Als besonders angenehm empfinde ich die Dichte des Wegenetzes und deren Ausschilderung.
Ein Fahrtechnik- KÃ¼nstler muss man nicht sein,  meine Protektoren habe ich aber immer dabei.

Viele bewirtschaftete HÃ¼tten versÃ¼Ãen die Fahrt zusÃ¤tzlich.

Jeder, der nicht mehr bergauf fahren mÃ¶chte, kann in kurzer Zeit (auch ohne Ortskenntnis!) wieder zurÃ¼ck am Startpunkt sein.

Wir wohnen auf etwa 250m Ã¼NN und kÃ¶nnen auf knapp 700m Ã¼NN hochkurbeln.
Abends findet man einige nette StrauÃenwirtschaften mit sÃ¼dlÃ¤ndischem Flair.
Bisher habe im kleinen und zentralen kleinen zentralen Ort âWeyherâ (http://home.meinestadt.de/weyher-in-der-pfalz) gewohnt.
Es gibt dort einige preisgÃ¼nstige UnterkÃ¼nfte, alle dicht beieinander.

Ich schlage folgenden Termin vor: 
Freitag, 17.08.- Sonntag 19.08.2010

Ggf. kann man den Freitag schon zum biken nutzen.

Also, wer kann an dem Termin dabei sein?

Antwortet bitte per PM! 
Hinterlasst dabei bitte auch eure Mailadresse!!!!




GruÃ
Andreas*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (14. April 2010)

also ich wäre gerne dabei... allerdings gibt es in meinem kalender deinen vorgeschlagenen zeitraum nicht 
meinst du dienstag (17.08.) bis donnerstag (19.08.) oder 20.08. (fr) bis 22.08. (so) oder gar september?

was muß man in weyher in etwa für ne übernachtung veranschlagen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2010)

*OHHHHHHH!!!!
Ich meinte vom 20.08.- 22.08.2010!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nofaith (14. April 2010)

Das klingt schon mal gut, aber gibt's vielleicht noch einen 2ten Termin? Eventuell eine Woche früher oder auch später?


----------



## isartrails (14. April 2010)

aacho schrieb:


> Ich meinte DH-Strecken, wie Bad Wildbad ...


Wer sich mit einem Slayer SXC in der DH-Strecke von Bad Wildbad wiederfindet, *hat sich verfahren!*


----------



## noie95 (14. April 2010)

habt ihr das schon gesehen?...

so sieht er wohl aus der nachfolger...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-2011-preview.html


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. April 2010)

na bei dem hässlichen gerät bin ich nun noch mehr froh um mein SXC.


----------



## dortmund biker (14. April 2010)

omg.

ich will ein slayer, kein altitude (auch wenn das ein schönes bike ist).


und jetzt ist es auch noch ein viergelenker... das neue slayer hat ja mal mehr gar nichts mehr mit dem alten gemein.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2010)

Ich bekam beim ersten Ablick einen leichten Brechreiz, der zweite Impuls war gleich nach einem "alten" Ersatz-Rahmen ("sicher ist sicher") zu schauen  
Taiwan UND hässlich geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2010)

Ist der nächste Schritt zu Karbon.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (14. April 2010)

Ich finde es super, sowohl vom Style als auch vom Engineering: Die Geometrieidee vom Altitude auf Enduro weiterentwickelt. Cleane Optik und technisch up to date. 
Und wenn ihr mal ein paar Jahre zurückschaut standen bei den ersten New Slayer dieselben nölenden Kommentar drin wie jetzt, wo alle glücklich sind mit dem SXC. Rocky war nie so konservativ wie seine deutschen Fans...


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2010)

Ist das Element etwa nicht konservativ? 

Erklär mir mal was an dem "Ding" in dem Link optisch clean ist. Wirr und laut paßt irgendwie eher.


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. April 2010)

...du vergisst das offensichtlichste: so wie das altitude sieht auch das neue slayer aus wie viele andere bikes. dem giant trance/reign ist es wohl auf den ersten blick am ähnlichsten, andere "typische" viergelenker muss ich glaub ich garnicht erwähnen. 08/15-design mit ein paar geschwungenen rohren, wie langweilig. das new slayer / SXC musste das nicht über sich sagen lassen, und das freut mich ehrlich gesagt doch ziemlich.


----------



## neikless (14. April 2010)

ohne jede bewertung ist das doch eher ein altitude mit mehr federweg als ein slayer 
(ich mag aber auch das altitude)


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2010)

Damit jeder auch weiß worum es geht:


























...sagt mir extrem gut zu,der Hobel 



peterbe schrieb:


> Ich finde es super, sowohl vom Style als auch vom Engineering: Die Geometrieidee vom Altitude auf Enduro weiterentwickelt.





neikless schrieb:


> ohne jede bewertung ist das doch eher ein altitude mit mehr federweg als ein slayer



Ich find es auch richtig klasse,mit der Komination aus flachem Lenkwinkel (Slayer) und steilem Sitzwinkel (Alti) bei 160mm Federweg .Dazu die ISCG Aufnahme für Kettenführung,kombiniert mit 1x10 Schaltung und beim Aufbau noch ein bissl aufs Gewicht geachtet...he,das gibt doch ein verdammt geniales Allroundbike.

 und man kann Roco Air´s verbauen ohne Fräßereien


----------



## aacho (14. April 2010)

Die Ausstatung ist gut, aber das Bike sieht wircklich nicht besonders gut aus. Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (15. April 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Cleane Optik und technisch up to date.


Bist Du Politiker oder Werbefuzzy? Der Satz ist doch nur warme Luft... :kotz:
Wer cleane Optik will, kauft Clereasil gegen Pickel.


----------



## peterbe (15. April 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Bist Du Politiker oder Werbefuzzy? Der Satz ist doch nur warme Luft... :kotz:
> Wer cleane Optik will, kauft Clereasil gegen Pickel.



Oh, hier wird scharf geschossen...
Bist du als nun "alt"-Slayer-User empfindlich? Cleane Optik meint genau, was du benölst: Keine pickeligen Lochbleche als Gussets, Carbon nicht als unterdimensionierte Sitzstreben und eine schlichte Lakierung ohne inflationär verwurstete Mapple-Leafs...
Nichts für ungut; das Sxc ist ein tolles Rad, dass ich gerne nutze (und anschaue), aber ich freu mich, wenn das Gute durch das Bessere ersetz werden will.


----------



## dhpucky (15. April 2010)

finde das Neue auch nicht schlecht. Gut, optisch isses nicht mehr so eigenständig, aber technisch hat es ne Menge Vorteile gegenüber dem jetzigen SXC.... ISCG, Dämpferlage, Sitzwinkel... ich würd´s fahren. Bin auf die Designs gespannt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2010)

Und wenn beim 18" Rahmen die Sattelstütze weiter rein ginge, wäre sicher auch kein Fehler.
Ich denke, es macht keinen Sinn dem Design nach zu trauern, wenn ein anderes Design die Anforderungen besser erfüllt.
Der Dämpfer steht geschützter, mehr Möglichkeiten für Flaschenhalter, ein Viergelenker der den Bremswellen weniger nachstempelt, und und und.

Es wäre für mich interessanter, welche Dämpfer zum Einsatz kommen, welche Länge die Dämpfer haben, ob man mal Edelstahlager verwendet usw.


----------



## Soulbrother (15. April 2010)

Warte mal noch ein paar Tage bis "Sea Otter" vorrüber ist,ich denke dann wird alles bekannt sein


----------



## RattleHead (15. April 2010)

Unglaublich was ein dreck. RM goes mainstream: Das Altitude ist ein Giant, Das neue Flatline ein "kan alles sein" und das neue slayer ein Trek remedy. 
Sie sind wahrscheinlich billiger zum producieren und teuer zu verkaufen. Aber schoner sind Sie nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2010)

Na ja, ein Trek Remedy ist es sicher nicht?


----------



## Der Toni (15. April 2010)

Also meins wird es sicher nicht. Hat optisch nichts mehr mit Slayer zu tun und wenn ich dieses "Knobelbecher-Steuerrohr" sehe, wird mir ganz anders.
Aber ich sehe auch keinen Grund mein SXC nicht noch ein paar Jährchen zu fahren.


----------



## RattleHead (15. April 2010)




----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2010)

wie gesagt: die rahmenform gibt's schon tausendfach, und das seit ewigkeiten. fadesse pur. so bleibt aber zumindest der "will-haben"-faktor auf ein minimum reduziert, das spart geld - auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


>




Komplett anderes Federungsystem!
Auerdem sieht das Oberrohr anders aus (wenn es schon um die reine Optik geht)


----------



## Der Toni (15. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Komplett anderes Federungsystem!
> Auerdem sieht das Oberrohr anders aus (wenn es schon um die reine Optik geht)



"komplett anders Federungsystem" halte ich jetzt für komplett übertrieben.


----------



## Soulbrother (15. April 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ... Hat optisch nichts mehr mit Slayer zu tun und wenn ich dieses "Knobelbecher-Steuerrohr" sehe, wird mir ganz anders.
> ..



Jaha...und zwar genauso wenig bzw. viel wie schon NEW/SXC-Slayer mit dem Vorgänger,dem Ur-Slayer!  So what?! 

Das mit diesen tapered Steuerrohren find ich allerdings auch unnötig und unästhetisch  ...könnte aber drüber hinwegsehen.


----------



## Der Toni (15. April 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Jaha...und zwar genauso wenig bzw. viel wie schon NEW/SXC-Slayer mit dem Vorgänger,dem Ur-Slayer!  So what?!
> 
> Das mit diesen tapered Steuerrohren find ich allerdings auch unnötig und unästhetisch  ...könnte aber drüber hinwegsehen.



Jaha... du denkst auch schon daran, wie gut der Roco da drin aussieht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> "komplett anders Federungsystem" halte ich jetzt für komplett übertrieben.




?
Beim Trek ist ein Drehpunkt IN der Hinterradachse, der Dämpfer stützt sich auf der Schwinge ab.
Wenn das vergleichbar ist?


----------



## RattleHead (15. April 2010)

naturlich sind es in detail anders bikes (nicht komplett anders), aber in erste optik hat RM ein nicht originales design weder gelegt, weil das heutige sxc das schon ist. Ich frag e mir ab ob das rm system herankommen kan ans floating ABP. Aber wichtiger ist mir das sie von ein innovative bike marke (RM6/RMX/SXC/Altes Flatline) nch einem specializedtrekgiant marke gehen. Macht mir trauig. RIP


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2010)

well put!


----------



## Soulbrother (15. April 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Jaha... du denkst auch schon daran, wie gut der Roco da drin aussieht.



 nicht nur der Roco!
Im Ernst,ich denke mir würde es extrem taugen 

Könnt ihr euch eigentlich noch an diesen "Welcher ist der beste Slayer" -Abstimmungsthread hier erinnern,damals als das SXC herauskam...
haha war das ein Spass 

Es ist halt immer wieder dasselbe


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2010)

Ich denke, wir werden demnächst mal was genaueres erfahren.
Das Design geht für mich OK weil es funktionell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (15. April 2010)

den hinterbau außer achtgelassen bzw. dessen funktionsprinzip, sieht das neue slayer aber mehr dem neuen reign x wie dem trek ähnlich.












aber schick ist es schon geworden!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. April 2010)

vom Design nicht gerade aufregend, weil schon zig mal gesehen, auch nicht wirklich innovativ wie ein VPP Gelenker oder so, aber schick ist es trotzdem. Auch werden sie sich damit wohl eingestehen, daß der Hinterbau vom SXC, von der Funktion her, nicht gerade der Hit ist/ war.
Die Fox Gabel sieht klasse aus


----------



## isartrails (16. April 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> ..., sieht das neue slayer aber mehr dem neuen reign x wie dem trek ähnlich.


Es sieht hundert anderen Bikes ähnlich, das ist das Traurige...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. April 2010)

setzt man bei steileren Sitzwinkel eigentlich das Tretlager weiter nach vorne oder wird das Oberrohr länger? Wenn ich, für einen besseren Schwerpunkt, mit dem Sattel nach vorne wandere, komme ich doch irgendwann nicht mehr mit den Knieen, in Bezug auf die Pedalachse, hin oder?


----------



## neikless (16. April 2010)

wenn der sitzwinkel steiler wird - wird das oberrohr kürzer
schwerpunkt rückt richtung vorbau - sinn der straigth up geo


----------



## aacho (16. April 2010)

Hauptsache es fährt gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. April 2010)

am Altitude funzt es ganz gut


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. April 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> wenn der sitzwinkel steiler wird - wird das oberrohr kürzer


 

logisch...
war ja nicht direkt ne Oberrohr frage...wenn der Sitzwinkel steiler wird u der Sattel nach vorne kommt, rücken aber auch die Knie weiter nach vorne.
Was in Bezug zur Tretlagerposition zur Folge hat, daß eigentlich kein effektives treten möglich ist weil die Knie "zu weit" vorne sind und durch den schlechten Winkel schaden nehmen können. ( Lot senkrecht an der Kniescheibe runter muß mittig oder hinter die Pedalachse fallen, bei waagerechten Kurbeln) Frage war...weiß jemand ob die Tretlagerposition angepasst wird oder wie das läuft? Mit langen Beinen würde ich sonst mit so einer Geometrie Schwierigkeiten bekommen.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. April 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-2011-preview.html  video


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2010)

*He Leute,

wer hat denn noch Interesse an einem SXC Treffen Mitte August im Pfälzer Wald?
PM= Info kommt............*


----------



## dortmund biker (17. April 2010)

nach wie vor...


----------



## Jurek (18. April 2010)

auch nach wie vor großes interesse.
nur leider weiß ich erst ab dem 12.5. ob ich in den ersten drei wochen im august kann, da ich am 12. einen arzt-termin hab, wo festgestellt wird ob ich im sommer in den angegeben wochen nach nepal zu einer jugendreise fliegen kann (Wandern bis zum mt. everest base-camp ^^) oder nicht. in der 4. augustwoche (da wo-ende wäre der 28./29.8.2010) könnt ich aber auf jeden fall.
(zur anmwerkung: bin 15, und hab von anfang august bis mitte september sommerferien)


----------



## el Lingo (18. April 2010)

Die 165mm am Heck würden mit Roco perfekt zu einer 55 ATA Micro passen!


----------



## Human 2.0 (21. April 2010)

mal n Bild von heute... hammer Wetter 





btw ich find das 2011 Slayer richtig gut!


----------



## dortmund biker (21. April 2010)

wow... sehr tolles bike.
schlägt das zweielfer um längen!


gutes video zum 2011er slayer: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-slayer-sea-otter-reply-video-2010.html


----------



## Nofaith (21. April 2010)

Bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach 'nem LRS für mein SXC.

Kennt jemand hier die Fulcrum RED ZONE XLR?

Gewicht, Preis und Optik sind m.M. in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (21. April 2010)

Da mich der DHX Air jetzt zum Saisonstart wieder nervte, hatte ich mir ebenfalls einen Roco Air TST R bestellt.

Das dumme zuerst: DAS DING PASST BEI MIR DEFINITIV NICHT !!!

Darum meine Frage an alle mit einem Roco tst. Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr? Abgesehen von den nötigen Feilarbeiten am Dämpferkolben, stößt bei mir die Carbonluftkammer am linken Knotenblech an, und das bevor der Umlenkhebel den Kolben berührt.
Der Dämpfer sah mir schon vorher riesig aus. Hab ihn halt bestellt da er gerade günstig zu haben war. (2009er)

Hab übrigens einen 20,5er Rahmen. Zum besseren Verständnis. 
1. Dämpfer ausgebaut
2. Hinterbau ausgerichtet (ohne Dämpfer, Abstand genau 200mm)
3. Roco vorne befestigt
4. Dämpfer hinten in Richtung Dämpferanschlag bewegt (von unten ) und die Carbonkammer berührt den Rahmen am linken Knotenblech, bevor sich der Umlenkhebel und der Dämpferkolben berühren.
Also würden selbst die Feilarbeiten am Kolben nichts bringen.

Für alle Gewichtsfetischisten: 
DHX Air 5.0 (200x57, ohne Buchsen) 416 Gramm
Roco Air TST R (200x57, ohne Buchsen) 480 Gramm

Werd meinen Roco wohl wieder zurückschicken müssen.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Wadenbeißer71 (21. April 2010)

So ich denke mal das ich alles nun habe,leider muß ich noch auf einige TEILE warten!


----------



## Wadenbeißer71 (21. April 2010)

Partlist
Rahmen Rocky Mountain Slayer sxc 70
GabelFox Talas RC2
Dämpfer Fox Racing Shox DHX4
Bremse Avid Elixir CR vorne 203er hinten 203er
Kurbel XT Hollowtech II FC-M770
Kette CN-HG 93
Kassette  XT- CS-M770
Umwerfer XT
Schaltwerk  Sram X9
Schalthebel X.9 Trigger
Pedalen  Shimano XTR  PD-M970
LRS DT-Swiss FR 2350
Reifen Big Betty 2,4  (der Albert kommt noch runter;-)
Steuersatz FSA Orbit Mx
Vorbau Sycntace Superforce  OS 31,8x60mm
Lenker Syncros FR31 790 mm
Sattelstütze Race Face Evolve
Sattel WTB


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (22. April 2010)

Findest Du die Laufräder nicht ein bisschen overkill ? 
Was hast Du denn mit Deinem SXC vor ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Findest Du die Laufräder nicht ein bisschen overkill ?
> Was hast Du denn mit Deinem SXC vor ?



Wieso das?
Ich finde die Räder sollten Einsatzzweck passen.
Meine EX 1750 scheinen vielleicht passender, halten aber nicht lange.

Er muss halt etwas mehr Bumms in den Beinen haben.


----------



## Human 2.0 (22. April 2010)

da hab ich ja mit den E2200 genau das zwischen Ding erwischt


----------



## bestmove (22. April 2010)

Als Fahrrad-Kurier wird er wohl den nötigen Bumms mitbringen 
Allerdings würde mich bei einem freeridelastigem Aufbau die Klickies stören ... sonst natürlich ein feines Radl.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2010)

Radkurrier?
Na ja, dann sollte der Bumms wirklich stimmen.

Zu Klickpedalen kann man sich lange streiten.
Ich fühle mich mit Klickis sicherer.
Habe es auf Megavalanchestrecken mit Flats versucht, war nix für mich.
Sogar die Modelle mit zusätzlichem Käfig haben mich genervt. Da sucht man zu lange den Einstieg.

Ich fahre Klickis seit dem Tag der Produktvorstellung, vielleicht bin ich jetzt versaut.


----------



## Human 2.0 (22. April 2010)

Five Ten Schuhe + Wellgo Mag Padale sind für mich die perfekte combi
und ich fahre zu 80% Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wadenbeißer71 (22. April 2010)

Also @DEATHfromABONE wie schon gesagt ich bin Radkurier und fahre am Tag zwischen 80-100km (mannchmal auch mehr)schon über 6 Jahre!Ich hatte schon sehr viele LRS aber der FR 2350 fahre ich am liebsten weil der hält was aus!Mit den EX 1750 hatte ich net so gute Erfahrungen,sind vom Gewicht 100% und sehen gut aus aber haben auf der 601 leider sich verabschiedet!Hatte an der Flanke ne Delle dren!Ich fahre mit ein Fully  die Kuriefahrten Canyon vorne 160 Federweg und hinten 140mm!Ich hoffe das ich Bumms habe!
@bestmove:ich fahre beides gern Flats CrankBrothers 5050xx + Five Ten und Klickies auf längeren Strecken und im Gelände fühle mich sehr sicher mit beiden Pedalen!
Zum Bumms, es geht, ist halt gewohnheit immer schnell zu sein;-)


----------



## Der Toni (22. April 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, deshalb benutze ich beide. Im Winter Plattform (auch MG1) und ab Frühjahr Clickies. Mit denen komm ich wesentlich besser steile Rampen rauf.
Mit Plattform kann man schön an seiner Technik feilen.


----------



## mr320 (25. April 2010)

Hier noch einige Vergleichsbilder.

ROCO vs. DHX AIR


















Verdammt schade das er nicht passt!


----------



## dortmund biker (29. April 2010)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem NC-17 - Stinger Tensioner?





passt der ans sxc?
mit innenlagerklemmung sollte der ne gute führung darstellen, ich weiß nur nicht, ob der vllt mit den kettenstreben in konflikt kommt.


----------



## neikless (29. April 2010)

... haben einem freund eine fast baugleiche shaman ans sxc geschraubt funzt prächtig !


----------



## dortmund biker (29. April 2010)

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kpt.Chaos (29. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit kurzem glücklicher Fahrer eines Slayer sxc70 2010 und mache meist alles am Bike selber... 

Allerdings fehlen mir ein paar Angaben über die Drehmomente, speziell im Bezug auf den Hinterbau: Schwinge, Dämpfer... etc.. 

Könnt Ihr mir da bitte aushelfen? Daaanke. 


@nofaith
ich schau auch grad nach nem LRS, das Handgespeichte okinol RM Laufrad mit xt Nabe ist im Slayer sxc Hinterbau reichlich seitenweich... (da hilft leider auch keine Signatur)
Hast Du Dich schon entschieden?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2010)

Guckst du hier: http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/2010_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf


----------



## Kpt.Chaos (29. April 2010)

Danke sehr!  Volltreffer


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2010)

Kpt.Chaos schrieb:


> Danke sehr!  Volltreffer



Runterladen, ausdrucken, übers Bett hängen, auswendig lernen!
Sonntag wirst du abgefragt!


----------



## Kpt.Chaos (29. April 2010)

hehehe frag ruhig ab...
ausgedruckt und an die Werkbank Pinwand gehängt is schon. 
Zum Glück schreiben die netten Menschen sogar welches Loctite sie gerne an der jeweiligen Schraube sähen... hihihi ich hätte sonst überall Loctite: Fügen-Welle-Nabe benutzt.. damits lustig wird...

Ürsprünglich dachte ich das man die Lagerstellen eventuell bisl pflegen muss, jedoch scheints ja zum Glück kaum nötig / bzw wenn nötig werden Kunststoff-Lagerschalen ausgetauscht.

Da dieses RM Model ja nun leider ausläuft frag ich mich, wie lange es zum Beispiel Austausch-Teile: Schwinge, Anlenkung etc... seitens RM geben wird (wenigstens ca) ... weiss das jemand? 
...sonst rufe ich einfach mal in British Columbia an


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2010)

I. d. R. bekommst du noch Jahre später Ersatzteile, nicht wie RockShox.


----------



## Nofaith (30. April 2010)

@Kpt.Chaos

Hab mir die Fulcrum RED Zone geholt, sind gestern hier bei mir aufgeschlagen. Gewicht VR 809gr, HR 972gr, somit nur 7gr von der Werksangabe weg. Verarbeitung sieht auch gut aus.

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir RED Zone XLR holen, aber der minimale Gewichtsvorteil wird teuer erkauft, deshalb hab ich mich umentschieden. Der normale RED Zone liegt preislich zum Teil sogar unter klassichen LRS. Der LRS ist UST geeignet und das ohne Milch o.ä.

Bilder folgen die Tage.


----------



## aacho (2. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre NC 17 Stinger. Ist sehr gute Kettenführung.


----------



## aa1328 (2. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe ein 2008er Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC SE Rahmen (Carbon Hinterbau), schöne und äusserst seltene Matt-schwarze Lackierung. Dabei ist ein Fox DHX 5 Air, ein Chris King Steuersatz und eine Syntace P6 Carbon-Sattelstütze, d.h. maximale "Leistung" bei minimalem Gewicht. Der Preis wäre 1400 Euro. Bei Interesse bitte melden!


----------



## el Lingo (2. Mai 2010)

Ich war gestern das erste Mal wieder richtig mit dem Slayer unterwegs. Gleich 2 Touren im Harz gefahren. Man, das Bike geht wirklich teuflisch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2010)

fotos machen kannst du!
aber mit dem bike hast du natürlich auch recht!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (3. Mai 2010)

@ el Lingo...schmutziges Bike... da kann ich mithalten. Ich (wir) war am Wochenende auch im Harz. Das erste mal das Slayer richtig testen. Und es fährt sich richtig Sahne! Mit dem DHX (mit Kammerverkleinerung) bin ich eigentlich auch zufrieden gewesen. Bleibt erst einmal drin.









an den Ilsefällen


----------



## Jurek (3. Mai 2010)

hey,
meine reifen sind wieder mal abgefahren (nn 2,25) und ich wollte jetzt mal
zu fetteren greifen.
da wollt ich fragen ob die 2,4er  Fat Albert oder Muddy Mary von der Größe her
in mein sxc 50 mod 2007 mit mz allmountain 1 und mavic cross ride disc  passen ????

Oder kann mir sonst einer einen vergleichsweise billigeren reifen mit mehr oder weniger den gleichen eigenschaften  wie dem fat albert anraten ???

Vielen Dank


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2010)

MuddyMary in 2,35 schleift an den Sitzstreben.
Versuch doch mal den neuen 2,25er Michelin wildn´rock.
Der baut recht breit, ist eher fürs grobe, und geht durch den hinterbau.

in 2,4 gibt es den auch, weiß aber nicht ob der passt.

der michelin ist natürlich keine MuddyMary, aber schon was anderes als ein NN.


----------



## Markus.02 (4. Mai 2010)

geht der 2.4 fat albert, oder schleift dieser auch? wer von euch fährt einen fat albert, und wenn dann wie breit? 2.35 x 2.6 ?

gruss markus


----------



## dhpucky (4. Mai 2010)

ich fahr den Fat Albert in 2.4 ohne Probleme. 

Allerding hab ich nen SXC30 Rahmen mit Alustreben. Weiß nich, ob die mehr Platz bieten, als die aus Carbon. Die unteren sind ja gleich und da streift auch nix. 

Ich hab aber früher auch die Reifen auf den Crossride gefahren und fand die Felge zu schmal für den Reifen. Hinten hatte ich in Anliegern bei 2 Bar ein schwammiges Gefühl. 

Mit den jetzigen, breiteren Felgen ist das nicht mehr der Fall. 

Bei der Gabel gibt´s auf jeden Fall keine Probleme. Die hab ich auch in nem anderen Bike mit 2.4er


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2010)

Die Carbonstrebe ist etwas enger als die Aluversion.

Der 2,4er FA könnte knapp werden.

Die 2,35er MuddyMary muss ich auch nacharbeiten.
Grobes Schleifpapier auf einen Holzklotz und dann die Außenkanten der Seitenstollen runterrubbeln.
Zusätzlich etas festes Klebeband auf die Inneseite der Strebe.
Das tausche ich alle 4-5 Woche aus weil es durchgeschubbert ist.

Hoffentlich hat man beim neuen Slayer die Schwinger breiter gearbeitet!


----------



## LukiSkywalker (4. Mai 2010)

passt ein 2,4 Ardent drauf oder ist der auch zu breit?
fährt den jemand?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre ihn zwar nicht, aber der ähnliche 2,4er Advantage passt auf einer 5.1 nicht.
Der Ardent baut auch so hoch und breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (4. Mai 2010)

Der 2,4er Fat Albert auf einer 5.1D passt durch den Hinterbau!


----------



## Der Toni (4. Mai 2010)

Der Ardent 2.4 passt! Ich fahre ihn jetzt ca. 1Jahr auf einer Flow Felge und bin super zufrieden.
Hatte vorher den Fat A. drauf und würde nicht mehr wechseln.


----------



## Nofaith (4. Mai 2010)

2.4" Fat Albert passt ins SXC ist ca. 4mm Luft rechts und links der Strebe, fahr in momentan noch auf der Serienfelge XM317, hab's aber auch schon mit meinem neuen LRS Fulcrum RED Zone probiert, passt ebenfalls. Die Felge hat 'ne Innenweite von 21mm.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. Mai 2010)

fahre Fat Albert 2,4" mit Mavic 521, 28mm breit...passt locker in den (zumind.´09er) Hinterbau, überall mind. halben cm Spiel


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2010)

....dann hab ich wohl einen kleineren Hinterbau 2007?


----------



## heiler69 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo hatte auch das Problem mit "ghostshifting" oder wie noie95 es mit der "springender kette" beschrieben hat. Habe bei der Schaltung hinten Schaltwerk von "Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M772" auf "Shimano SAINT Schaltwerk RD-M810 GS" gewechselt, jetzt ist auch bei großen Dämpferbewegungen ruhe!






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Mai 2010)

wow. das nenn ich mal "optisch unruhig".


----------



## bestmove (9. Mai 2010)

Interessant, fehlt noch nen Dämpfer von Marzocchi fürs Gesamtbild


----------



## heiler69 (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, da hat man tüchtig mit den Aufklebern zu tun Denke es wird etwas ruhiger wenn bei den Rädern die Aufkleber runter sind, zum puhlen hatte ich noch keine Lust.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (9. Mai 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> wow. das nenn ich mal "optisch unruhig".



in der tat


----------



## neikless (9. Mai 2010)

... anstrengend anzusehen !


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... anstrengend anzusehen !



.....einfach damit fahren!


----------



## Der Toni (9. Mai 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> .....einfach damit fahren!



... wenn er nur einfach damit fahren wollte, hätte er kein Foto hier gepostet.


----------



## noie95 (10. Mai 2010)

@ heiler

interessante info!
das mit dem saint schaltwerk hab ich mir auch überlegt. aber bisher noch nicht gemacht... wenn das echt was bringt, ist mein nächstes auch ein saint.


----------



## santo77 (10. Mai 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> wow. das nenn ich mal "optisch unruhig".



ja aber wenn sich das auge beruhigt hat, doch interessant


----------



## schwertrider (10. Mai 2010)

was wiegt das gute stück denn ? Aussehen tut`s ja geil .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiler69 (11. Mai 2010)

Gewicht habe ich noch nicht geschaut, da ich aber eher zuviel wiege arbeite ich erstmal an mir 
Hatte eigendlich den Unterschied beim Schaltwerk zeigen wollen, deshalb die fast identischen Bilder.


----------



## noie95 (12. Mai 2010)

@ heiler

hast du nur das xt weggeschraubt und das saint dran? ging das ohne probleme? oder ist am saint was anders?


----------



## heiler69 (12. Mai 2010)

Das geht ohne Probs, bei mir war für ALLmountain der "Betriebsartenumschalter" schon richtig am Saint-Schaltwerk angeschraubt, mußt nur drauf achten, das Du den GS-Typ (long cage) nimmst. Für Downhillbikes wird der "Betriebsartenumschalter" demontiert.


----------



## kreisel (14. Mai 2010)

heiler69 schrieb:


> Das geht ohne Probs, bei mir war für ALLmountain der "Betriebsartenumschalter" schon richtig am Saint-Schaltwerk angeschraubt, mußt nur drauf achten, das Du den GS-Typ (long cage) nimmst. Für Downhillbikes wird der "Betriebsartenumschalter" demontiert.



Betriebsartenumschalter? Erklär das mal bitte....


----------



## heiler69 (14. Mai 2010)

Auch "Mode Converter" genannt, tja was soll man da erklären, Allmountain für "normale" MTB und Downhill wohl für Downhillbikes (unterschiedliche Kassetten), einfach mal "schaltwerk RD-M810 +pdf" in google rein.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Mai 2010)

Der Converter ist die 2fach angeschraubte Kunststofflasche.Wenn man ihn entfernt kommt das Schaltwerk dichter an die Kassette heran.
Mit Converter für große Kassetten (AM/FR)
Ohne Converter für kleine Rennrad-Kassetten (DH-Race)


----------



## heiler69 (14. Mai 2010)

Danke!!!


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2010)

Close to perfection! Gestern war ich wieder im Harz und habe super Trails genossen. Das SXC ist für mich fast perfekt, Was noch fehlt, ist die Stütze (Kind Shock oder ähnliches), aber das wird auch behoben. Das Bike ist einfach herrlich und liegt so satt auf dem Trail. TST am Fahrwerk eingeschaltet, und schon geht es bergauf. Ab Morgen dann 1 Woche Lago...


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2010)

Und noch das BIldmaterial zu gestern:









Letztes Foto auf der Wolfswarte, es war diesig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (15. Mai 2010)

personlich kein RS fan, aber http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rockshox-reverb.html kan mal das beste telestutz werden/sein


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. Mai 2010)

@ el Lingo     vielleicht können wir ja mal ein kleines Harz Slayer-Treffen organisieren...

die RS-Stütze könnte gut funktionieren, optisch ist sie aber aktuell noch nicht der Hit...


----------



## Der Toni (15. Mai 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


> personlich kein RS fan, aber http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rockshox-reverb.html kan mal das beste telestutz werden/sein



warten wir mal ab, welche Kinderkrankheiten diese Stütze hat.
Meine Joplin (4.Version) funktioniert (bis jetzt) super und ich kann mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen, ohne zu fahren. Beste Erfindung seit dem Buff Tuch.


----------



## kreisel (15. Mai 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Der Converter ist die 2fach angeschraubte Kunststofflasche.Wenn man ihn entfernt kommt das Schaltwerk dichter an die Kassette heran.
> Mit Converter für große Kassetten (AM/FR)
> Ohne Converter für kleine Rennrad-Kassetten (DH-Race)



Danke! Jetzt weiß ich bescheid


----------



## argh (15. Mai 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> @ el Lingo     vielleicht können wir ja mal ein kleines Harz Slayer-Treffen organisieren...
> 
> die RS-Stütze könnte gut funktionieren, optisch ist sie aber aktuell noch nicht der Hit...



Da würde ich mich sehr gerne anschließen!


----------



## neikless (19. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfxYKDE0_U8&feature=autofb"]YouTube- Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC von www.Rocky_shop.de[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2010)

soll das ein Porno sein?
Wer bekommt denn bei so Reifen am SXC einen ho.....?


----------



## neikless (19. Mai 2010)

wer sagt denn was von porno , aufschlussreich was so in deinem kopf vorgeht


----------



## aacho (19. Mai 2010)

Kann man das Bike noch fahren oder ist ein Ausstellungsstück?


----------



## Der Toni (20. Mai 2010)

die Pedale passen nicht zum Aufbaukonzept.


----------



## aacho (20. Mai 2010)

Bist du, der für VOUGE über die Mode schreibt?


----------



## Der Toni (20. Mai 2010)

aacho schrieb:


> Bist du, der für VOUGE über die Mode schreibt?



nein, ich such für den Playboy die Mädels aus.


----------



## aacho (21. Mai 2010)

Deswegen sind sie alle so komisch und nackt


----------



## Der Toni (21. Mai 2010)

aacho schrieb:


> Deswegen sind sie alle so komisch und nackt









Wieso kommen sie dir denn komisch vor? Das ist Natur! (naja ... fast)


----------



## el Lingo (24. Mai 2010)

Ein Harz-Treffen können wir gerne machen, habe ich Lust zu. Wer wäre noch dabei?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Mai 2010)

also ich wäre im Harz dabei...


hier noch einmal, daß neue Slayer... beim Dirtmasters in Winterberg gesehen. Im Detail wirklich sehr schön gemacht, aber in der Masse der anderen neuen bunten Räder ging es doch ein wenig unter. Dafür sicher zeitloser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (24. Mai 2010)

@Dawg ist das Bike das 50er oder 70er Slayer?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. Mai 2010)

war das 50er Slayer, schwarzer Rahmen mit leichtem Grünstich, vorne mit 2,4er Maxxis Ardent u hinten mit 2,25er Ardent, RF Evolve Parts...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. Mai 2010)

habe zum neuen Slayer noch einiges gefunden...die Bikes mit den Natur-Alurahmen (Raw ) sollen wohl Prototypen sein. Oder gibt es das neue Slayer in den USA schon eher?


----------



## RattleHead (25. Mai 2010)

pffffffff diesem seht aus wie ein sperr hecke.........die sxc ist so viel schoner


----------



## Der Toni (25. Mai 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


> pffffffff diesem seht aus wie ein sperr hecke.........die sxc ist so viel schoner




außerdem der falsche Thread. Das gehört hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460663


----------



## el Lingo (26. Mai 2010)

Aber mit genau dem Fahrwerk würde ich es auch aufbauen, sieht schon potent aus.


----------



## Der Toni (26. Mai 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Aber mit genau dem Fahrwerk würde ich es auch aufbauen, sieht schon potent aus.



du würdest aber bestimmt zu der Kurbel ein medium cage nehmen, oder?


----------



## Jurek (27. Mai 2010)

Hilfe !!!!??!?
Slayer-Rider, ICH habe ein Problem  !!
Ich bin grad von ner schön dreckigen tour nach Hause gekommen, nur es hat die ganze zeit iregendwas ein bisschen ,,geknackt". Da wollt ich eig. nur die Schrauben und Lager am Hinterbau nur kurz nachziehn und ggf. fetten, um zu schauen obs hilft.

Das wollt ich auch an dem Lager machen, dass die Carbon-Schwinge an dieser Dämper-Schwinge hält. Nur nach einem ganz kurzen Zug ist dann soz. der große runde Kopf der Inbusschraube (in Fahrtrichtung links) , die das Lager schützt abgebrochen.








Jetzt hab ich Angst, dass wenn ich so weiterfahre , iwas kaputtgeht (ich fahre ü.morgen in urlaub, und komm davor höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr annen bike-shop).

WAS SOLL ICH TUN??!?!?
KANN ICH SO WEITERFAHREN ?!?!?
BITTE SCHNELLLLLLLLLLLLE ANTWORTEN !!!

DAnke im Voraus!


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2010)

So kannst du nicht fahren da der Bolzen sich mit der Zeit in irgend eine Richtung verabschieden oder abscheren wird. Je nach Geschick könntest du dir was mit einer Unterlegscheibe (kleiner als der äußere Durchmesser des Lagers), einer Gewindestange (die durch die Achse paßt) und ein paar selbstsichernden Muttern weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (27. Mai 2010)

Kann es wirklich sein, dass der Bolzen ,,rausrutscht", weil auf der andren seite is ja noch diese art schraube. wenn ich die drehe, dreht si halt die abgebrochene schraube mit.

Wär es eine mögliche Lösung durch die ganze achse einen kabelbinder zu ziehen ???

Könnte man , wenn man ein erstzteil hätte eig. die schraube einfach so austauschen ????!??!?!?(D.H. bekommt man die schraube iwie da wieder raus ???)


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2010)

Kabelbinder? Ja klar. Weil die grob 10mm dicke Alu-Schraube nicht gehalten hat überlebt ein Kabelbinder das ganz bestimmt...
Klar kannst du den Rest da wieder rauskriegen und dann eine neue Schraube einsetzen. Nur irgendwas in der Richtung bräucht's halt schon.


----------



## Jurek (27. Mai 2010)

der schraubenkopf is ja sozusagen wegen mir abgebrochen, der inbus war nicht richtig in der schraube drin, ich hab angezogen, und knack !!!


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2010)

Das macht sie trotzdem nicht wieder ganz.


----------



## van_nilles (28. Mai 2010)

der "alte" bolzen... 
meiner ist auch schon erneuert.
da hat sich rocky wohl ein kleinen fehler in der konstruktion eingestehen müssen.
der neue hat eine dickere wandstärke und anstatt einer schraube, eine mutter mit einem außengewinde am bolzen.
seither alles perfekt, drops bis 1m kein problem.
hab ihn vom b.o.c. in karlsruhe, soweit ich weiß haben die auch nen onlineshop


----------



## Deleted 10349 (28. Mai 2010)

in diesem Sinne ... wir vertrauen unseren Bolzen 






Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (29. Mai 2010)

na gut. hab`s heut doch noch zum shop geschafft und mir nochmal den gleichen mist einbauen zu lassen, weilse dat neue ding net da hatten
also, ==> 1Woche Gardasee MIT Rocky


----------



## noie95 (29. Mai 2010)

einfach mal wieder ein sxc... man kann sie einfach net oft genug anschauen 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/657474]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Der Toni (29. Mai 2010)

GENAU! 



Habe zur Zeit so viel Spaß mit dem Bike, deshalb ist für mich das neue Slayer uninteressant.


----------



## noie95 (30. Mai 2010)

@ der Toni

ich kann es nicht richtig erkennen...
hast du vorne + hinten einen ardent? in 2,4?


----------



## Der Toni (30. Mai 2010)

noie95 schrieb:


> @ der Toni
> 
> ich kann es nicht richtig erkennen...
> hast du vorne + hinten einen ardent? in 2,4?



Ja, bin ich richtig mit zufrieden. Fahre ihn auf einer Flow Felge tubeless mit 1,6 -1,8 bar. Vorher bin ich FA gefahren und finde den Ardent besser.


----------



## Nofaith (30. Mai 2010)

Slayer nach kleineren Updates:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/658673




- neuer LRS
- neue Sattelstütze

Bin auf der Suche nach 'ner leichten, haltbaren, schwarzen Kurbel. Hat jemand 'ne gute Idee?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. Mai 2010)

....ne versenkbare Stütze möcht ich nicht mehr missen 





@ Toni ... baut der 2,4er Ardent genauso breit, wie ein 2,4er Albert? Wenn meine Schwalbe runter sind, werde ich wohl auch mal auf Maxxis wechseln. Sollen aber schwerer sein...


----------



## mr320 (30. Mai 2010)

@ Nofaith

Welche Rahmengröße hat dein sxc? Ich frage mich immer noch warum der Roco bei mir nicht gepasst hat.
Muss ich wohl noch auf den RS Monarch plus warten.


----------



## Nofaith (31. Mai 2010)

Ist ein 2009er SXC in 19 Zoll, ausser der bekannten Feilarbeit gab's keine Probleme beim Einbau. Wo hat's denn bei Dir gehakt?


----------



## mr320 (31. Mai 2010)

Hab ein 20,5er SXC. Bei mir hat die Hauptluftkammer das linke Knotenblech berührt und das bevor die Feilarbeiten am Kolben nötig gewesen wären.
So musste ich ihn leider zurückschicken.

Hier hab ichs nochmal etwas genauer beschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7074308&postcount=478


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (7. Juni 2010)

So, hatte noch eins auffem Compi.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

Das sind etwa 2-3 mm?
Sehe ich das richtig auf dem Foto?


----------



## neikless (7. Juni 2010)

es passt !


----------



## Der Toni (7. Juni 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das sind etwa 2-3 mm?
> Sehe ich das richtig auf dem Foto?



Ja, so ca 2mm, aber wie gesagt - no problem!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung was ich anders mache.
Aber bei mir drückt sich der Reifen in Anliegern dann an die Streben.
75kg mit Ausrüstung, 1,8- 2,0bar auf DT 5.1, 2mm Platz


----------



## mista.shilla (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Rocky Gemeinde!

Nach einigen Mountainbikes in den letzten 20 Jahren bin ich nun bei Rocky Mountain angekommen und freu mich wie ein Kind an Weihnachten, es aufzubauen. Gestern kam das Slayer SXC Team in rot/weiß an. Nun stehe ich vor zig Entscheidungen und hoffe, dass Ihr mir mit Eurer Erfahrung weiterhelfen könntet. 

Kurz zum geplanten Projektumfang. Ich möchte ein All-Mountain aufbauen, lege also Wert auf tourentaugliche, leichte Parts. Der Eine oder Andere mag sagen, dass das Slayer eigentlich mehr für Enduro/Freeride/Downhill ausgelegt ist, aber ich möchte sozusagen in die Federwegskategorie darunter einsteigen. Einige Tipps hab ich schon gelesen, in dem wirklich hilfreichen Thread hier. Ich will jetzt keine Grammzirkelei betreiben, sondern solide Parts anbauen, die mir ein sorgenfreies biken möglich machen und dennoch nicht so aufs Gewicht schlagen.

Was ich hab, ist der Rahmen und der Fox RP23 Dämpfer. In der Pipeline steht noch die Gabel (Fox 32 Talas RLC 150 mm in weiß). Die 36-er möchte ich nicht. Auf Rückfrage bei Bikeaction sagte man mir, dass die 32-er durchaus eine gute Wahl ist und zu empfehlen sei. Also mach ich das. 
Als Bremse wollte ich die Avid Elixir CR in weiß mit 180-er Scheiben nehmen. 

Jetzt kommen folgende Entscheidungen: Laufradsatz, Vorbau/Lenker, Sattelstange (Kindshock/Joplin » Erfahrungen?), Kurbel, Kassette/Schaltwerk, Reifen

Habt Ihr Tipps, gute bzw. schlechte Erfahrungen? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. Habt Teil am Aufbau eines Traumes... 

Beste Grüße vom Rocky-Neuling! Hehe


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juni 2010)

Wie groß bist du?
Wie groß ist dein Rahmen?

Ich fahre bei 1,75m, 75kg, 18"

*Vorbau/ Lenker:*
75mm, 6 Grad, 700mm Lenker, 12 Grad gekröpft, 33mm Rise, keinen Spacer
So habe ich ausreichend Druck auf dem Vorderrad.

*Laufräder/ Reifen:*
DT EX 1750 mit 2,35 Schwalbe Muddy Mary.
Allerdings ist das für den Hinterbau das Maximum, sonst schleift der Reifen in Anliegrn gerne an den Streben (bei mir zumindest!)
Aber bei deinem Aufbau wirst du sicher einen anderen Reifen wählen.

*Sattelstütze:*
Ich habe keine absenkbare Stütze. Aber ich habe meine Stütze gegen eine ohne Versatz getauscht, sonst sitze ich zum hochfahren sehr weit hinten.
(Bergab ist das Ding sowieso versenkt und ich sitze nicht drauf)

*Schaltung*
Fahre normalen XT - Antrieb, 3 fach.
Nur die Schalthebel sind XTR weil es damals die einzigen waren, bei denen man den oberen Hebel von beiden Seiten bedienen konnte. Heute geht das auch bei XT.
Und der Umwerfer ist XTR weil mir die XT immer so schnell ausgeschlackert sind.
Ich hatte bei meinem 2007er Modell Schwierigkeiten mit dem XTR Umwerfer. Derr hat nicht gepasst. Bei den aktuellem Modellen ist das aber zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr so?

Ride fine!


----------



## el Lingo (8. Juni 2010)

Truvativ Stylo Kurbel, leicht und stabil
Elixir 180mm passt perfekt
Stütze unbedingt verstellbar, das sollte das Bike flexibler machen
Schaltung reicht auch gut x.9, wahrscheinlich auch ne x.7, aber jeder will natürlich ein so guter Fahrer sein, dass er mindestens XTR oder X.0 braucht


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ...... aber jeder will natürlich ein so guter Fahrer sein, dass er mindestens XTR oder X.0 braucht



Das mag sein.
Aber es gibt auch mal Funktionen, die an den Gruppen darunter (noch) nicht zu haben sind.
z. B. die Bedienbarkeit der XTR Schalthebel von 2006 oder 2007. Die waren damlas die einzigen, an denen man den oberen Hebel von beiden Seiten bedienen konnte. Die Xt konnte das erst ein oder zwei Jahre später.

Es ist allerdings richtig, dass man an einem Slayer kein XTR Schaltwerk oder XTR Kurbeln braucht. Die Schaltwerke reißen ab, die Kurbeln sind im 0,nix vermalkert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juni 2010)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Rahmen!
Einen Vorschlag hätte ich zu machen: vielleicht statt der F32 eine 2010er RS Revelation, die dürfte günstiger sein und braucht sich performancemäßig nicht hinter der Fox zu verstecken. Das gesparte Geld würde ich dann in den LRS fließen lassen oder mir alternativ ein Upgrade in die nächsthöhere Antriebsklasse gönnen.
Viel Spaß beim Zusammenstellen und beim Aufbau!


----------



## mista.shilla (8. Juni 2010)

He, das ist ja ein herzliches Willkommen hier. Vielen Dank für die Tipps. 

Also kurz zu mir - ich bin 183 groß, 85 kg ohne alles und ca. 95 kg mit Klamotten und Tourenrucksack. Der Rahmen ist 20.5". Ich wollte extra den größeren haben, um für die Touren besser gewappnet zu sein. Ich hoffe, dass letztendlich alles passt. Aber mit Vorbauten, Spacern und Sattelstütze hab ich ja alle Möglichkeiten, mich dem Rad flexibel anzupassen.

Zur Gabel - ich bin Fox Fan, und auch wenn die ein paar 'Groschen' mehr kostet, als die Relevation, ich werd die Fox nehmen. Bin Jahre lang Rock Shox SID gefahren und eines Tages auf Fox umgestiegen - war wie Tag und Nacht. Seither NUR noch Fox.   Und ich bin kein Freund von Sparzwängen. Schließlich will ich das Slayer ein paar Jahre fahren und würde mich über jeden Kompromiss ärgern, den ich in der Teileauswahl aus finanzieller Sicht getroffen hab.

Zur Sattelstütze - kann man bei 95 kg brutto eigentlich noch bedenkenlos eine absenkbare Stütze fahren? Hab gelesen, dass die nach 2 Jahren mächtig Spiel bekommen und zum Service sollten... Wäre ja nicht im Sinne von 'sorglosbiken'. Erfahrungen? 

Zu den Laufrädern - wollte zunächst mal bei American Classic kucken, was die so an Laufradsätzen für CC und AM haben. Aber so einen fährt wahrscheinlich keiner von Euch in nem Slayer, wa? Mal sehen. Gewichtsgrenze sollte bei max. 1,8 kg liegen. Aber auch da wird sich was finden.

Zum Antrieb - ich mag SRAM und die X0 in rot schwarz würde auch optisch super passen. Nicht dass ich die brauche...  aber sie ist leicht, schaltet knackig und sieht Top aus - ist ja auch irgendwo Teil der Entscheidung, nicht wahr? 
Einen Umwerfer hat der Rahmen schon dran - XT. Scheint sich bewährt zu haben, was ich hier so gelesen hab. Den lass ich also dran. 

Ansonsten hatte ich folgendes vor - Steuersatz Chris King in rot, Vorbau und Lenker S-Works in weiß, Bremse (wie gesagt) Avid Elixir CR weiß, Kurbel schau ich mal (wollte aber vorn 3 und hinten 9 Ritzel - den Klassiker eben; ja ich fahr auch mal einen Hang 1:1 hoch)

Na ja, in Gedanken fehlen nur noch wenige Parts.


----------



## Arthur27 (8. Juni 2010)

Zur Sattelstütze:

Ich wiege zwar nur 75 kg, fahre aber seit 1,5 Jahren eine Kindshock i900. Sie hat ganz leichtes Spiel, merkt man aber nur wenn man daran wackelt und genau drauf achtet. Während dem fahren merk ich nichts.
Möchte die Stütze nicht mehr missen, vor allem in unserer Gegend, in der es leider keine richtig angen Anstiege gibt. So muss ich nicht ständig anhalten zum absenken.
Also meinerseits eine volle Empfehlung.


----------



## neikless (8. Juni 2010)

du weisst doch schon sehr genau was du willst ... nimm die KS i950
die klemmung ist viel stabiler !!!
würde eine fox 36 nehmen meine freundin hat eine 32 allerdings in einem 16.5er sxc
da passt es und sie braucht nicht soviel federweg aber ich oder auch du
sind mit einer 36 besser dran ...
laufräder unter 1.8 kg halten sicher sind aber schon recht leicht (grenzwertig)

hört sich gut an !


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Juni 2010)

Habe eben erst gelesen, dass Du einen relativ großen Rahmen genommen hast...dann würde ich auch die 36er nehmen, mir persönlich wäre das mit einer 32er und dem langen Oberrohr alles ein wenig zu frontlastig.


----------



## el Lingo (8. Juni 2010)

20,5er Rahmen bei Deiner Größe sehe ich als großen Fehler an. Ein 19er hätte besser gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mista.shilla (8. Juni 2010)

Die Rahmengröße ist sicher ein Punkt, zu dem es viele Meinungen gibt. Ich fühle mich auf Bikes recht wohl, die etwa 50 cm von Mitte Tretlager bis Beginn Sattelstütze messen. Aber ich werde es beim Slayer wohl erst wissen, wenn ich drauf sitze. Ich hab mir aber im Vorfeld gedacht, dass der 19-er zwar auch passt, dort aber ein langer Vorbau drauf muss und die Sattelstütze weit rausschaut. Die Nummer größer ist dann besser für Touren... denke ich. Tja, ich hatte leider nicht die Chance, ein fertiges Slayer in 20,5 Zoll zu fahren. Möglicherweise ein Fehler. Aber wenn man die Chance hat, den Rahmen in 20,5 oder 18 Zoll überhaupt noch zu bekommen, was macht man da? Mir bot sich die Gelegenheit und ich hab den großen genommen, werd halt sehen. Aber laut Geometriedaten vom Rahmen sollte er schon passen. Ich denke, mit 183 bin ich grad so an der Grenze und könnte sowohl den 19-er als auch den 20,5-er fahren.


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2010)

vielleicht kann der "mohrstefan" dir mit seiner erfahrung helfen
der hatte 19er und jetzt 20.5er (new slayer)



der kennt sich aus mit diesem riesen-touren-hirsch


----------



## el Lingo (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe, Du wirst mit dem 20,5er glücklich! Ich fahre bei 193cm ein 19er Bike, daher hätte ich Dir sofort ein 18er empfohlen, evtl. noch ein 19er, wenn Du es größer magst. Aber nach ein paar Stunden fahren hat man sich eh dran gewöhnt...


----------



## mista.shilla (9. Juni 2010)

@el Lingo: Hmm, ich werd sehen. Bin eh mehr der Tourer. Und wenn ich mir Deine Fotos ansehe und die Drops (sehr beeindruckend) wirken lasse, dann weiß ich, dass wir vom Slayer völlig unterschiedliche Erwartungen haben. Für ein reines Bikepark und DH Tool hätte ich auch zwei Nummer kleiner gewählt, einfach um wendig und agil auf dem Bike zu sein und mir nicht die Kronjuwelen zu maltretieren. Aber ich will ja einen Tourer aufbauen, der mir reichlich Federweg (150 mm reichen dicke - ich war bislang mit 100 mm unterwegs!) bietet, wenn es mal steiler und länger bergab geht. Daher lege ich auch Wert auf leichte Parts, weil ich oft und gern auch bergauf fahre. Mal kucken, ob ich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze überhaupt brauche, bei dem großen Rahmen. Am Ende fahr ich den Sattel auf unterster Position...  Ach, wird schon werden. Das Slayer von 'DeathfromAbove' ist etwa das, was ich mir vorstelle...


----------



## el Lingo (9. Juni 2010)

Das vom 'DeathfromAbove' ist schon sehr schick, aber auch kein wirklicher Unterschied zu meinem, lediglich der Vorbau ist bei ihm länger, zudem hat er ein 3. Kettenblatt montiert. Vom Gewicht könnte meins da wegen der Stütze fast noch drunter liegen, es ist bei ungefähr 14,7 kg. Ich fahre es auch auf Touren bzw. mittlerweile nur noch auf Touren, für den Park gibt es eine Entlastung ;-)
Aber egal wie, ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (9. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> es ist bei ungefähr 14,7 kg.



deins? Hab ich oder du ne kaputte Waage?  Wir haben so ziemlich den gleichen Aufbau. Kleinteile nehmen sich nichts. Deine Gabel ist auch schwer, Felgen/ Reifen ist auch gleich, Rahmenhöhe ist gleich nur meine Stütze wiegt 200g mehr, aber Gesamt wiegt meins 15,5kg 


@ mista.shilla ...  bin auch 1,83... habe aber ne 89er Beinlänge und da ist mein 19" Rahmen auf Tour, vom Sattelstützenauszug (400er Stütze) schon die Grenze, abwärts natürlich ideal. Wenn du lange Beine hast und mehr Touren fährst, wird der 20"Rahmen schon passen. Glaube aber, daß der Slayerrahmen durch das fette Gewicht nicht wirklich zum Touren(leicht)aufbau gedacht ist. Ergibt für mich wenig Sinn  da gibt es andere Rahmen. Ich würde aber auch zur 36er Fox raten, weil die 32er einfach auch von der dünneren Optik her nicht zum fetten u bei dir auch großen Rahmen passen wird. Könntest dich hinterher ärgern. Kurbel würde ich vielleicht ne feine RaceFace nehmen.  RF u Rocky gehören irgendwie zusammen. Max 1800g für die Felgen werden in Ordnung gehen, Crossmax ST oder ein ZTR Flow LR-Satz zB... für Touren und auch bischen schneller geht das schon i.O. Wobei Mavic Systemräder sich oft lose rütteln sollen. Gruss


----------



## kreisel (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich fahr auch ein 20,5 Slayer (ohne SXC, aber Geo ist ja identisch) und bin zum Touren im Großen und Ganzen zu frieden.

Bin 188 cm groß und meine Schrittlänge beträgt 89 cm.

Ausstattung:
- gerade Syntace P6 Sattelstütze
- 75 mm Syntace F149 Vorbau, 7,5 mm Spacer, Lenker mit ca. 20 mm Rise
- MZ AM 2SL 160 mm

Das gibt eine entspannte Position ohne dass an steilen Rampen gleich das Vorderrad steigt.
Allerdings ist der Radstand sehr lang, d. h.: Läuft super bergab. könnte aber wendiger sein.


----------



## mista.shilla (10. Juni 2010)

@kreisel: Beruhigt mich, nach der ersten Aufregung von el Lingos Eintrag, die bei mir herrschte. Sicher ist der 19-er Rahmen das bessere Allroundpaket, aber den gab es halt grad nicht zu kaufen. Ich bau mir das 20-er auf und halte Ausschau nach einem 19-er Rahmen, den ich ja jederzeit wieder umbauen kann. Doch erst mal fahre ich das 20-er, um meine Eindrücke zu gewinnen. Besten Dank soweit Euch allen.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> deins? Hab ich oder du ne kaputte Waage?  Wir haben so ziemlich den gleichen Aufbau. Kleinteile nehmen sich nichts. Deine Gabel ist auch schwer, Felgen/ Reifen ist auch gleich, Rahmenhöhe ist gleich nur meine Stütze wiegt 200g mehr, aber Gesamt wiegt meins 15,5kg



Mit meinen Park-Laufrädern und schwereren Reifen lag meins bei 15,5, daher müsste es jetzt bei etwas unter 15 liegen. Komisch, vielleicht liegt es am Antrieb (Truvativ Stylo und Wellgo MG1), da können schon einige Gramm gespart werden. Muss es mal wieder an die Waage hängen, dann habe ich das genaue Gewicht.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2010)

Mein Rahmen könnte evtl. bald zum Verkauf stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. Juni 2010)

mista.shilla schrieb:


> @el Lingo: Hmm, ich werd sehen. Bin eh mehr der Tourer. Und wenn ich mir Deine Fotos ansehe und die Drops (sehr beeindruckend) wirken lasse, dann weiß ich, dass wir vom Slayer völlig unterschiedliche Erwartungen haben. Für ein reines Bikepark und DH Tool hätte ich auch zwei Nummer kleiner gewählt, einfach um wendig und agil auf dem Bike zu sein und mir nicht die Kronjuwelen zu maltretieren. Aber ich will ja einen Tourer aufbauen, der mir reichlich Federweg (150 mm reichen dicke - ich war bislang mit 100 mm unterwegs!) bietet, wenn es mal steiler und länger bergab geht. Daher lege ich auch Wert auf leichte Parts, weil ich oft und gern auch bergauf fahre. Mal kucken, ob ich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze überhaupt brauche, bei dem großen Rahmen. Am Ende fahr ich den Sattel auf unterster Position...  Ach, wird schon werden. Das Slayer von 'DeathfromAbove' ist etwa das, was ich mir vorstelle...


 Ich sage 20,5 brauch'st DU


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (10. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Das vom 'DeathfromAbove' ist schon sehr schick, aber auch kein wirklicher Unterschied zu meinem, lediglich der Vorbau ist bei ihm länger, zudem hat er ein 3. Kettenblatt montiert. Vom Gewicht könnte meins da wegen der Stütze fast noch drunter liegen, es ist bei ungefähr 14,7 kg. Ich fahre es auch auf Touren bzw. mittlerweile nur noch auf Touren, für den Park gibt es eine Entlastung ;-)
> Aber egal wie, ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit



Vorbau wurde mittlerweile "gekürzt" - hatte geglaubt für Berlin ist der lange besser.

Welchen Laufradsatz fährst Du denn eigentlich el lingo ?

Hier noch eine partsliste mista shilla hat danach gefragt:

Slayer SXC 18" (bin knapp 180 cm gross und die Grösse ist für mich perfekt, schön agil...)
Fox 36 TALAS
Race Face Atlas Vorbau und Lenker.
Magura Louise Bremsen (sollen gegen was anderes getauscht werden - villeicht XT ?)
Mavic Crossmax ST
XTR Kurbelsatz
X´0 Schaltwerk
Irgendein Umwerfer der passt
Irgendeine Kassette
Irgendeine Kette
Kind Shock Sattelstütze
Specialized Sattel
Mountain King Reifen
Crank Bros Acid 


...hab ich noch was vergessen ?


----------



## el Lingo (11. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre Nuke Proof Naben mit MAvic 521 Felgen und Kenda NEvegal Falt Reifen.


----------



## jones88 (11. Juni 2010)

ihr könnt mir sicher helfen. 
halte schon länger zeit ausschau nach einem slayer und habe neulich ein gutes angebot gefunden. 
ein rm slayer sxc30 blau/weiss mit alu schwinge.
ich fragte den verkäufer nach dem jahrgang des bikes, doch er war sich nicht mehr ganz sicher 07 oder 08???
wer weiss mehr?

noch ne frage, auf was sollte ich besonders achten beim kauf eins occasion slayer? schwachstellen?

gruss aus der schweiz


----------



## RattleHead (11. Juni 2010)

blau wiess is ein 30 aus 08


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Juni 2010)

Evtl. dauraf achten, ob an der Hauptachse beim Tretlager schon der verstÃ¤rkte Bolzen mit auÃenliegenden Sechskantmuttern verbaut ist. Der StandardmÃ¤Ãige mit den Inbusschrauben kann schonmal brechen, aber keine Sorge, das ist nix Wildes und im Fall der FÃ¤lle kommt eben danach sowieso der verstÃ¤rkte Bolzen rein. Das Ersatzteil dÃ¼rfte so in etwa 25 â¬ kosten.


----------



## jones88 (12. Juni 2010)

besten dank für eure hilfe. hoffe ich kann mich nächsten auch als stolzen Bbesitzer eines slayers zählen.


----------



## neikless (12. Juni 2010)




----------



## el Lingo (13. Juni 2010)

War gestern mit Derk auf einer Tour im Harz unterwegs und dabei sind wir am Wurmberg vorbei gekommen. Konnte mir die Holz-Elemente nicht entgehen lassen:



Das Slayer geht schon wieder so gut, vor allem auf dem Singletrail mit dem Waldboden und später vom Achtermann runter nach Oderbrück über den Steintrail und durch den Bach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones88 (16. Juni 2010)

nochmals ne frage an die kenner.
ich bin 1.82 gross. rahmengrösse 18 oder 19??? ist der unterschied enorm? 
mein einsatzgebiet wird mehrheitlich technische abfahrten sein. etwas länger einen berg hochkurbeln sollte aber auch möglich sein.
mein händler und kollegen sind geteilter meinung. 
besten danke für eure auskünfte.

gruss jones


----------



## Jurek (16. Juni 2010)

ich bin 184 , hab 19. bin aber 18 auch probegefahren. hab mich aber auf dem 19er evtl. ,,sportlicher" , wohler gefühlt !?! Ich bin letztes jahr auch n alpencross mit dem teil gefahrn und muss sagen, mir taugts.
(slayer sxc 50 2007)


----------



## noie95 (16. Juni 2010)

@ jones88

also ich bin 181cm groß schrittlänge 86cm
hatte bis zum jahresanfang ein 18er. es hat sich eigentlich gut angefühlt aber richtig wohl hab ich mich nie drauf gefühlt. sas sehr hoch über dem rad und hatte nen langen vorbau.
mein händler hat dann einen umbau auf 19 möglich gemacht und ich bin total zufrieden damit. sitze etwas tiefer und weiter hinten und das gefällt mir besser. konnte jetzt auch nen 5cm vorbau anbauen und durch den längeren radstand und der nach hinten gerückten sitzposition fühl ich mich auf schwierigeren abfahrten viel sicherer.
was die schlechtere agilität angeht kann ich jetzt so nicht nachvollziehen. es wird zwar stimmen, aber ich kann das bike eh nicht in diesem bereich bewegen das ich das merk. was ich aber merk ist das größere sicherheitsgefühl und dadurch fahr ich meine hometrails schneller als vorher obwohl das bike weniger agil ist. mir reicht das extrasafetygefühl aber aus  ums mehr laufen zu lassen.
wheelies, bunnyhops usw. fallen mir aber jetzt etwas schwerer. und der 19er wiegt auch a bisle mehr (mehr alu).

ich denke dir hier einen sicher rat zu geben ist fast nicht möglich. es kommt wirklich auf dich und dein fahrempfinden an.
nach meiner erfahrung würd ich dir zum 19er mit nem schön kurzen vorbau raten. man hockt schön zentral, sattel (bei tourenhöhe) und lenker (mit rise u 2cm spacer unterm vorbau) leveled. durch den längeren radstand richtig toll berabprügelbar.

viel glück bei deiner entscheidung


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. Juni 2010)

nimm 19" ,es sei denn du hast ganz ganz kurze Beine. Bin 1.83 mit 89er Beinlänge u brauch schon ne 40cm Stütze. 18" würde da auf Tour gar nicht gehen. Zu lang ist es vom Oberror eh nicht. Wenn du vorher vielleicht nen sportliches Hardtail gefahren bist, weist du was eher lang ist...


----------



## jones88 (16. Juni 2010)

besten dank für die schnellen antworten. super dienstleistung =)
ein freund von mir fährt ein 18er das ich schon auf abfahrten probieren konnte. war sehr verspielt aber das gefühl das man recht hoch sitzt und die position enorm frontlastig ist kommt mit bekannt vor. 
also werde ich eurem und dem rat meines händlers ein weiters mal folgen und ein 19er nehmen. 

gruss jones


----------



## RattleHead (17. Juni 2010)

Cracked Blue







warranty White:






Fox RP build (sub 14 kg)






Marz Roco build


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (19. Juni 2010)

Schönes Bike. Welche Rahmengröße ist denn das?


----------



## RattleHead (19. Juni 2010)

Danke. Es ist ein 18 inch/ Medium


----------



## kiwibanane (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde leider mein Rad gestohlen und nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz.

Ein Rocky Mountain soll es sein und da fand ich zwei Angebote:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32983

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32982

Meine Frage passen die vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Oder wisst ihr ein besseres Angebot

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich würde das grüne nehmen, wegen der Gabel.


----------



## neikless (30. Juni 2010)

ich auch aber 16.5" ist sehr klein da solltest du >1,70m sein.


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ich auch aber 16.5" ist sehr klein da solltest du >1,70m sein.


Richtig hmmmm???


----------



## kiwibanane (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo  danke für die schnellen Antworten 

das besagte Rad war ja nicht meins sondern das Rad meiner Schwester
und die ist so zwischen 170 und 174 das müsste doch passen?


----------



## neikless (1. Juli 2010)

ich denke ihr könnte auch schon ein 18" passen (mit kurzem vorbau) ... ausprobieren !



das ist ein 16.5" ist schon recht klein + meine freundin ist unter 1,70m.


----------



## isartrails (1. Juli 2010)

kiwibanane schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir wurde leider mein Rad gestohlen und nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz.
> 
> ...



Wenn dir 16,5 " passt, würde ich sofort zuschlagen!
Habe meines vor einem Jahr ebenfalls bei CRC gekauft (damals allerdings das SXC 50 von 2007 für 1400 Euro!!!).
Auf jeden Fall das SXC 50 nehmen, nicht das SXC 30 (wegen der Federgabel).
Aber wegen der Rahmengröße würde ich mich vorher versichern: Über 170 cm darfst du nicht groß sein!
Ich bin 169 cm und mir passt es super.
Einen kleinen Nachteil gibt's aber: Diese Rahmengröße hat keinen Platz für einen Flaschenhalteranbau, kommt also ohne die Gewindebohrungen.
Viel Glück!


----------



## isartrails (1. Juli 2010)

kiwibanane schrieb:


> ...das besagte Rad war ja nicht meins sondern das Rad meiner Schwester
> und die ist so zwischen 170 und 174 das müsste doch passen?


Habe das eben erst gelesen.
Ist sie nun 170 oder eher 174 cm??? 
Der Unterschied macht Welten aus.
Bei 174 wird das sicher nix!
Bei 170 ist's grenzwertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. Juli 2010)

hier noch mal das bike meiner freundin mit paar updates
hatte länger kein bild gemacht ... hier war ja auch schon das thema um
die fox 32 im sxc ... in dem kleinen rahmen passt ihr prima und reicht vollkommen.






uns gefallen die farben ! (sattel ist halt mädchengerecht )


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2010)

wohnt deine Freundin auch in dem Haus dahinter?


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Juli 2010)

Nee das Bike )


----------



## kiwibanane (1. Juli 2010)

dankedanke 

wir werden mal testen gehen 

tolles board und vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Meinungen

aber wegen der Größe würd ich mir ja eigentlich nicht so die Sorgen machen, da es ja dann zum bergabfahren agiler ist

hab mir schon die Frage gestellt ob ich mir nicht vl das slayer kaufe und ich ihr mein kona dawg deluxe gebe, da ich persönlich schon lieber einen kleineren Rahmen hätte zum bergabfahren...

Ich bin 179 und hab ein 18zoll bike und sie ist 174 also müsst ihr meins auch passen 

naja Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten ;-)


----------



## kiwibanane (1. Juli 2010)

und ja danke für die Bilder

sieht klasse aus


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. Juli 2010)

bei euren Größen, würde ich euch Beiden nicht zum 16,5" Bike raten  auch nicht nur zum abfahren...


----------



## santo77 (4. Juli 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wohnt deine Freundin auch in dem Haus dahinter?



dann wäre das bike aber zu groß


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Juli 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> dann wäre das bike aber zu groß



und erst das grüne-zeug


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab nur ein Bild zu zeigen.




Das Bike kommt bald weg und wird durch ein Uzzi VP ersetzt.

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. Juli 2010)

und was möchtest du uns damit sagen


----------



## rocsam (9. Juli 2010)

naja, ist doch wohl klar......

übrigens, laut FREERIDE ist der Nachfolger lange nicht so "potent", wie das SXC- glücklich also, wer noch eins hat....


----------



## Nofaith (10. Juli 2010)

Bin auf der Suche nach 'nem SXC in 15 oder 16.5 Zoll(Bike oder frame only, auch Lady'a-Variante), hat jemand eventuell was anzubieten? Infos an mich bitte per PN.


----------



## rocsam (10. Juli 2010)

..komisch, je öfter ich mir den Fahrbericht in der FREERIDE durchlese, desto mehr fällt mir auf dass RM irgendwie Probleme mit der Definition und Namensgebung seiner bikes hat:

Dass SXC beerbte das New Slayer mit dem Argument "Super X-Country" und der Nachfolger des SXC ist wohl wieder mehr "Super-X-Country" als es das eigentliche SXC je war.......

Dass ein Trek Remedy bergab schlechter ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, mag ja sein , dass das Slayer2011 bergauf leichter zu pedalieren ist- aber bergab???


----------



## neikless (10. Juli 2010)

... kommt halt auch auf den aufbau an nicht nur auf den rahmen ...


----------



## Nofaith (11. Juli 2010)

Warten wir erstmal die Serienbikes ab, eventuell auch die Modellpflege für 2012. Bei den RM Days war am Testbike das ich fahren wollte leider die Befestigungs-Schraube der Wippenlagerung am Sattelrohr gebrochen. Hätte gern mal den direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden Bikes gehabt.

Das Bike hat mit Sicherheit potenzial, Wade fuhr seins mit 'nem Coil-Dämpfer mit Titan-Feder, seiner Meinung nach besser für Drops und die Bergab-Performance. Ich denke der Mann weiss wovon er spricht, auch wenn er für RM fährt. Was ein Dämpferwechsel bewirken kann hab ich selbst bei meinem SXC erfahren.

Von der Optik und dem Gefühl beim "Draufsetzen" fühl ich mich auf meinem SXC wohler, beim "2011er" fühlte ich mich doch nach vorne versetzt. Gewichtstechnisch scheint das "2011er" leichter zu sein, wobei ich da keine klare Aussage treffe kann, das Testbike war komplett anders aufgebaut wie mein Bike.

Wir hier im Forum sind glaub ich auch nicht der "Standart-Bike"-Leser, somit auch nicht die Zielgruppe für solche Tests. Z.B. fahren hier die wenigsten Bikes von der Stange, zumindest seh ich hier auf Fotos eigentlich kaum welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. Juli 2010)

â¬: stimme nofaith da voll zu. hab am anfang garnicht drÃ¼ber nachgedacht, dass im serienbike lediglich ein aufgeblasener cc-dÃ¤mpfer verbaut ist. das performance-upgrade durch 'nen stahlfeder-dÃ¤mpfer war auch bei mr.freeride's slayer deutlich zu spÃ¼ren!


----------



## rocsam (11. Juli 2010)

Von mir aus: Dämpfer hin-oder her: Was mich und wohl auch einige andere hier im Forum stört, ist eben die frontlastige Sitzposition, daran ändert auch ein Coil-Dämpfer nix..
Aber, wer weiss: Vielleicht kommt ja 2012 ein "Slayer-DH" mit SXC-Geo-.......


----------



## Jurek (11. Juli 2010)

hey 
ich hab grad wegen der schlimmen Diagnos Langeweile n kurzes Video mit n paar aufnahmen letzter woche geschnitten.
Ich hoffe `s gefällt euch, auch wenns ziemlich kurz is und nich unheimlich viele verschiedene perspektive/locations zu sehen sind
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7vMTr1Pn9s"]YouTube- Downhill Mountainbike Burgwald Mindelheim[/nomedia]


----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2010)

immer schön straight down hill


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> : stimme nofaith da voll zu. hab am anfang garnicht drüber nachgedacht, dass im serienbike lediglich ein aufgeblasener cc-dämpfer verbaut ist. das performance-upgrade durch 'nen stahlfeder-dämpfer war auch bei mr.freeride's slayer deutlich zu spüren!



Es wäre schon ein Fortschritt, wenn wir von RM endlich mal die Dämpfer ordentlich abgestimmt geliefert bekämen.
Nicht nur den Aufkleber am Rahmen!

Der absaufende Hinterbau am SXC wurde in der Entwicklung von den Testfahrern oft bemängelt (RobJ hat es mir mal in einer Mail bestätigt), es wurde aber in der Serie nix geändert.

Auch heute bekommen wir noch einen Standarddämpfer geliefert, und zwar für alle Rahmengrößen gleich.

Mit einem richtigen Dämpfer ist der SXC Hinterbau nicht wieder zu erkennen, ebenso beim Altitude.


----------



## Nofaith (12. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Standart-Dämpfer stimmt so aber nicht ganz! Weiss zwar nicht mehr alle Angaben die auf dem Dämpfer standen, das BOOST Valve war beim Slayer Dämpfer auf 200 eingestellt(was auch immer die Zahl bedeutet, PSI vielleicht?), beim Element 2011 auf 225. Ob das sich bei verschiedenen Rahmengrössen ändert kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2010)

200psi ist der Standarddruck für die Boostkammer. (Kann man in etwa mit dem Druck im PiggyPack des DHX Air vergleichen)
Reduziert man den Druck auf 175psi bekommt man einen deutlich agileren Dämpfer mit feinerem Ansprechverhalten.

Außerdem wichtig ist auch das Grundsetup für Druckstufe (bzw. ProPedal) und die Zugstufe.
Das sind die kleinen roten (Zug) und blauen (Druck) Buchstaben auf dem Dämpfergehäuse.

Es gibt 3 unterschiedliche Grundsetup für beiden Parameter:
S= soft
M= medium
F= firm


----------



## peterbe (15. Juli 2010)

Es heißt Abschied nehmen von meinem SXC, dass ich in den letzten drei Jahren in diversen Ausbaustufen bewegt habe (13,2 kg AM mit 150mm Fox 36, 15,2 kg Stabilaufbau mit 160mm Fox, dann stand es 1/2 Jahr im Keller, da ich auf ein Altitude Carbon umgestiegen bin, im Frühjahr hat es endlich den von RockyRider so vielbeschworenen Dämpferumbau bekommen (hätt ich eher machen sollen), einmal wäre es mir in England fast geklaut worden (hab den Dieb erwischt...), und nun ist es mit nach Downunder gekommen, wo es mich vier Wochen auf steinigen Trails im Hinterland von Sydney begleiten wird, nur mit zurückkommen wird es nicht, da es mein Bruder erbt.  

Mein Resumee: Das SXC hat mir eigentlich viel Spaß gemacht, aber es war entweder zu schwer für ein AM/Leichtenduro oder mein Können hat nicht ausgereicht, es auf derberem Terrain an die Grenzen zu bringen. Und zum ersten mal hatte ich bei einem RM einiges an Ärger: verzogener Hinterbau schon im Neuzustand (hab ich selbst gerichtet), gebrochene Schwingenachse (hab zwei Monate auf Ersatz gewartet).

In den Keller wird nächstes Jahr das neue Slayer kommen, vielleicht gibt es das bis dahin mit Carbonrahmen?


----------



## Wadenbeißer71 (20. Juli 2010)

Endlich ist es FERTIG!Nur eins fehlt noch leider!NE gescheite Gabel!!!Meine FOX 36 RC2
hat sich leider verabschiedet, sie ist unten am Casting gebrochen! Heul....naja so kann ich mir die neue FOX 36 kaufen.Läßt sich schon Super  fahren.....mal schauen wie es mit der FOX es sich fährt?


----------



## neikless (21. Juli 2010)

... war immer schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurek (22. Juli 2010)

Livigno am Wochenende war derbst edel mitm SLAYER
Hier ein Bild, mehr im Album


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juli 2010)

...zur abwechslung auch mal bewegte bilder mit dem SXC


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (27. Juli 2010)

schönes Video, schöne Gegend, schöne Musik! Selbst gefilmt u geschnitten? Was für eine Kamera hast denn benutzt?


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juli 2010)

danke 
tlw musste mein schwesterlein als kamerafrau herhalten, tlw hab ich die kamera selbst platziert. gefilmt mit der gopro HD hero, geschnitten mit imovie am mac  
trotz allem anfangs recht frustrierend, wenn aus 2h material nur ein paar minuten übrig bleiben...


----------



## mista.shilla (28. Juli 2010)

Schönes Video. Respekt. Mach weiter so. 
Schön finde ich vor allem, dass hier auch mal gestürzt wird. Ist eben keiner perfekt, wo doch sonst nur die wilden 'Jump-Poser-Bilder' Platz finden.


----------



## dortmund biker (28. Juli 2010)

servus zusammen.

ich habe seit rittershausen deutlich spürbar vertikales spiel im hinterbau. wenn man das rad am sattel hochhebt, merkt man das.

ich meinte, dass das ganze von den hinteren buchsen meines dämpfers käme, jedoch ist das spiel immer noch da nachdem diese ausgetauscht wurden.
kann das lager des umlenkhebels an der stelle ausgeschlagen sein? wie kann ich das rausfinden und ggf. ersetzen?

danke.
gruß,
carsten


----------



## Jurek (28. Juli 2010)

mista.shilla schrieb:


> Schönes Video. Respekt. Mach weiter so.
> Schön finde ich vor allem, dass hier auch mal gestürzt wird. Ist eben keiner perfekt, *wo doch sonst nur die wilden 'Jump-Poser-Bilder' Platz finden*.



soll ich mich jetzt angesprochen fühlen ??????


----------



## mista.shilla (29. Juli 2010)

Nein Nein


----------



## fr-juergi (29. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,

vor kurzem ist mir bei meinem SXC Bj 2007 die Achse des Hinterbaulagers beim Tretlager gebrochen. Beim Ausbau wurde ich von Distanzscheiben (eine jeder Seite) überrascht, die 2 verschieden breite Seiten haben. Das Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht gesehen habe, ob die breite Seite nach aussen oder nach innen gehoert.

Leider ist es auch in der Technischen Anleitung von Rocky schlecht zu erkennen. 
(siehe http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2007_Tech_Manual_German.pdf  Seite  17, Teil ohne Nummer links oberhalb von Teilenummer 15)

Kann mir da jemand von euch weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhpucky (29. Juli 2010)

mista.shilla schrieb:


> ...Schön finde ich vor allem, dass hier auch mal gestürzt wird. Ist eben keiner perfekt...



... das finde ich auch sehr sympathisch 

Nettes Video


----------



## santo77 (29. Juli 2010)

das video ist wirklich super
gefällt mir sehr gut und zum schluß wurde es ja richtig schnell


----------



## mr320 (29. Juli 2010)

fr-juergi schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> vor kurzem ist mir bei meinem SXC Bj 2007 die Achse des Hinterbaulagers beim Tretlager gebrochen. Beim Ausbau wurde ich von Distanzscheiben (eine jeder Seite) überrascht, die 2 verschieden breite Seiten haben. Das Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht gesehen habe, ob die breite Seite nach aussen oder nach innen gehoert.
> 
> ...





Irgendwo hier im Forum stand es schon einmal drin. 
Schmale Seite nach außen, Breite nach innen!


----------



## isartrails (30. Juli 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> *Suche:
> Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC in 15 oder 16.5Zoll, einfach mal per PN anbieten*


Hab ich gemacht, gleich zwei Stück hab ich angeboten.
Aber dein Interesse scheint sich in Grenzen zu halten...


----------



## Human 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

Jungs brauche eure hilfe! Kann mir jmd sagen ob nen LRS aus nem Canyon Tourqe ohne weiteres ins SXC passt!?

Nabe müsste 135mm - das würde passen
Achse hab ich grad zweifel müsste beim Tourqe 12mm sein - passt das ins SXC???


----------



## bestmove (30. Juli 2010)

12mm bekommst du nicht ins Ausfallende vom SXC... es gibt aber auch Achsen die sich am Ende auf 10mm verjüngen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

bin gerade am herausfinden ob es ne 10mm oder 12mm Achse ist...


----------



## Nofaith (30. Juli 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, gleich zwei Stück hab ich angeboten.
> Aber dein Interesse scheint sich in Grenzen zu halten...


 
Finde das recht uncool von Dir! 

Zu Deinen Preisen bekomme ich das Bike als komplettes NEU-Rad mit Rechnung und Garantie vom Händler!


----------



## santo77 (30. Juli 2010)

im bikemarkt wird ein
*marzocchi roco wc 200/57 *angeboten
ich kann mich erinnern, das der dämpfer so nicht ins sxc passt d.h. man
muß in erst zurechtschleifen. stimmt das oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## isartrails (31. Juli 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Finde das recht uncool von Dir!


Uncool ist es, den anderen die Hosen runterlassen machen und sich dann einfach zu verdrücken. 
Du hättest ja wenigstens für den Rahmen einen Gegenvorschlag machen können.





Nofaith schrieb:


> Zu Deinen Preisen bekomme ich das Bike als komplettes NEU-Rad mit Rechnung und Garantie vom Händler!


Ach ja? Na los, jetzt kannst Du mal die Hosen runter lassen: Den Händler zeigst Du mir! Link, Quelle, ...
... und nicht immer nur große Sprüche klopfen!


----------



## Nofaith (31. Juli 2010)

Also Junge, bleib mal locker. Ich kann Deinen Frust Ã¼ber mich nicht nachvollziehen, ich hab Dir geschrieben dass das Bike zu teuer ist. 

HÃ­er mal ein Link fÃ¼r 'nen Rahmen der aktuell lÃ¤uft http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-SLAYER-SXC-70-Freeride-Rahmen-19-Zoll_W0QQitemZ300449382128QQcategoryZ77614QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BIEW%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D20%26pmod%3D290451144795%26po%3DLWI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6741335856702253973

Hier einer der fÃ¼r 810â¬ weg ging http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290451144795&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Und Du kannst den Herrn, der die beiden Artikel anbietet, gern anschreiben und mal nach 'nem Preis fÃ¼r ein SXC in 16.5 oder 15 Zoll fragen. Wirst den gleichen Preis bekommen wie ich. Aktuell bezieht ein Kumpel sein Bike dort. Kann Dir natÃ¼rlich gern auch mal die Rechnung fÃ¼r mein 2009er SXC 70 einscannen das ich dort letztes Jahr gekauft hab, liegt 500â¬ Ã¼ber dem was Du fÃ¼r's gebrauchte 30er wolltest Hier im Forum haben schon viele ihr Bike Ã¼ber ihn bezogen, die Preise sind immer gut.

Der Preisverfall mag zwar fÃ¼r Dich frustrierend sein, aber so ist die RealitÃ¤t(schau Dich mal im Switch-Thread um). Warum soll ich ein Gegenangebot starten wenn Deine Preisvorstellung beim Komplett-Rad schon hÃ¶her liegt wie ich bzw. meine Freundin fÃ¼r ein neues zahle?

Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf, fÃ¼r mich ist das Thema durch.


----------



## mr320 (1. August 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> im bikemarkt wird ein
> *marzocchi roco wc 200/57 *angeboten
> ich kann mich erinnern, das der dämpfer so nicht ins sxc passt d.h. man
> muß in erst zurechtschleifen. stimmt das oder täusche ich mich da?



Vorsicht ist geboten
In meinem 20,5er Rahmen hat er nicht gepasst! Auch wenn ich den Dämpfer bearbeitet hätte wäre es gescheitert. Die Hauptluftkammer ist vorher mit dem Knotenblech kollidiert.

Ansonsten mußt du den Dämpfer so http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/493127 bearbeiten.


----------



## isartrails (1. August 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Also Junge, bleib mal locker. ...


Ich bin ganz locker. Habe nur geschrieben, dass Du, echtes Interesse vorausgesetzt, mal hättest ein Gegenangebot nur für den Rahmen abgeben können.
Wer's ernst meint, so verstehe ich zumindest Handelsinteresse, sollte doch wenigstens seine Preisvorstellungen in drei Ziffern formulieren können, nicht wahr?
Im übrigen habe ich selbst schon bei dem von dir erwähnten Ebay-Händler eingekauft. Nix gegen einzuwenden. Ich zweifle nur, dass du mit ihm Handeln kannst...


----------



## santo77 (1. August 2010)

mr320 schrieb:


> Vorsicht ist geboten
> In meinem 20,5er Rahmen hat er nicht gepasst! Auch wenn ich den Dämpfer bearbeitet hätte wäre es gescheitert. Die Hauptluftkammer ist vorher mit dem Knotenblech kollidiert.
> 
> Ansonsten mußt du den Dämpfer so http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/493127 bearbeiten.



DANKE


----------



## mr320 (1. August 2010)

Ich werde mal auf den Monarch plus warten, in der Hoffnung auf bessere Performance!

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob die 2010 DHX Air anders abgestimmt sind oder ob die Performance auf dem 2007 Niveau hängen geblieben ist ? (auf das SXC bezogen)


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. August 2010)

ich hab den 2010 dhx air 5.0 ein paar ausfahrten getestet. er funktioniert spürbar besser als der originale 2008er, aber auch etwas schlechter als der roco air. wenn's gut und günstig sein soll: der rp2 funktioniert mMn um fast nix schlechter als der dhx air!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (1. August 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich hab den 2010 dhx air 5.0 ein paar ausfahrten getestet. er funktioniert spürbar besser als der originale 2008er, aber auch etwas schlechter als der roco air. wenn's gut und günstig sein soll: der rp2 funktioniert mMn um fast nix schlechter als der dhx air!



passt der roco air serienmäßig oder muss man ihn zurechtschleifen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. August 2010)

passt leider nicht...


----------



## mr320 (1. August 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich hab den 2010 dhx air 5.0 ein paar ausfahrten getestet. er funktioniert spürbar besser als der originale 2008er, aber auch etwas schlechter als der roco air. wenn's gut und günstig sein soll: der rp2 funktioniert mMn um fast nix schlechter als der dhx air!



Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Ich werde wohl wahrscheinlich den Monarch Plus die Chance geben. Hab aber keine Antwort bekommen, ab wann das Teil erhältlich sein soll.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

möchte nochmal auf des geplante Slayer/ Rocky- Treffen in meiner Signatur hinweisen.
Interesse? => PM!


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2010)

Da ich kein Slayer mehr hab,schick ich euch am besten einfach meine Süße mit  ...ach wär das schön,mal wieder für 2 Tage Chef zuhause sein 
Allen viel Spass und bringt schöne Bilder mit!!!

Ihr SXC mit ein paar Veränderungen:


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2010)

Machen wir.
Es sind aber auch andere Bikes dabei.
Wollen ja biken.


----------



## Human 2.0 (6. August 2010)

neues Update:

- neuer LRS DT Swiss 240s Naben auf 5.1d Felegen
- Komplett Sram X.0 + Matchmaker ( nie wieder Shimano!!!) 
- SASO Flaschenhalter













mit dem Aufbau bin ich richtig zufrieden und Gewicht liegt bei ca. 14,2
find der LRS passt viel besser in das SXC als der rote E2200


----------



## bestmove (6. August 2010)

Sehr fein Human  und der LRS passt um längen besser.


----------



## el Lingo (6. August 2010)

Gefällt mir auch, nur finde ich einen Low-Riser Lenker besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. August 2010)

Human 2.0 schrieb:


> und Gewicht liegt bei ca. 14,2




wir ihr immer auf so ein Gesamtgewicht beim Slayer kommt  
habe einen ähnlichen Aufbau, max 600g mehr und komme auf mind. 15,5kg


----------



## Human 2.0 (6. August 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch, nur finde ich einen Low-Riser Lenker besser...



ich auch ;-)  kommt noch!


----------



## Lieser (7. August 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]--

so hier mal mein neues..... frisch aus dem Karton.....


----------



## dortmund biker (7. August 2010)

schönes bike. 

@rocky rider66: bin terminlich beim slayertreff raus.  schade...


----------



## moe 11 (9. August 2010)

hi 

ich bräucht mal kurz euren rat. Und zwar welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen bei einer Größe von 180 und einer Schrittlänge von 62cm? 18" oder doch lieber 19"

danke schonmal im vorraus

gruß Moritz


----------



## dortmund biker (9. August 2010)

tourenfahren oder bergab shredden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (9. August 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich bräucht mal kurz euren rat. Und zwar welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen bei einer Größe von 180 und einer Schrittlänge von 62cm? 18" oder doch lieber 19"
> 
> ...



Bist Du Dir bei der Schrittlänge mit 62 cm sicher, oder sind es doch eher 82 cm?
Wie dortmund biker schon fragte: Was willst Du mit dem Bike anstellen und welche Vorlieben hast Du bzgl. Fahrverhalten - lieber verspielt oder lieber laufruhig usw. ...


----------



## Radical_53 (9. August 2010)

Stellt sich die Frage bei der Größe wirklich schon? Wenn er jetzt zwischen 16.5" und 18" schwanken würde könnte ich das verstehen aber so finde ich bei der Körpergröße 19" schon arg riesig.


----------



## el Lingo (9. August 2010)

Ich würde ganz klar das 18er empfehlen. Ich bin 1,93cm und fahre das 19er, zuerst viel bergab, auch Park, aber eben auch auf Touren. Daher sehe ich bei 180cm keinen Grund, über ein 19er nachzudenken.


----------



## santo77 (9. August 2010)

moe 11 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich bräucht mal kurz euren rat. Und zwar welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen bei einer Größe von 180 und einer Schrittlänge von 62cm? 18" oder doch lieber 19"
> 
> ...



62 cm bei einer körpergröße von 180
kannst du  bitte ein bild einstellen
aber spaß beiseite, wird wohl 82 cm sein und da empfehle ich dir gr. 18.


----------



## Der Toni (9. August 2010)

Von meiner Seite auch ein klares 18" Votum. Selbst lange Touren sind bei deiner Größe mit ´nem 18er SXC angenehm zu fahren. Ich bin 178cm groß mit 83cm Schrittlänge und fahre ein 18" SXC.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2010)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> @rocky rider66: bin terminlich beim slayertreff raus.  schade...



Schreib mir doch mal eine Pm damit ich den Nick auch deinem Name zuordnen kann.
Trage dich dann aus.


----------



## Nofaith (9. August 2010)

Leider kein Action-Foto, aber es ist stellvertretend für die schönen Touren der letzten Woche im KWT


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2010)

Hi,

spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, den Fox- Dämpfer gegen einen Roco Air auszutauschen.
Habe allerdings kaum Plan von dem MZ- Modellen.

1. Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen *Roco Air RC Word Cup *und *Roco Air TST *Air?
2. Sind beide Modelle in D als 200/ 57mm erhältlich?
3. Welchen habt ihr genommen und warum?
4. Haben die Gleitbuchsen metrische Abmessungen? (oder Zoll wie bei Fox?)

Vorab besten Dank!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, den Fox- Dämpfer gegen einen Roco Air auszutauschen.
> Habe allerdings kaum Plan von dem MZ- Modellen.
> ...



Sehr gute Entscheidung 

TST sind in 5 Stufen voreingestellte Druckstufen quasi wie PP bei Fox,der WC hat hingegen eine freie Druckstufeneinstellung über einen sehr großen Verstellbereich hinweg.Eher für DH/FR bikes sinnvoll.TST eher für AM sinnvoll.

Beide als 200/57 in D erhältlich.

Buchsen kannst du vom Fox übernehmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2010)

In der Regel stelle ich mein Fahrwerk einmal ein und gut ist.

Aber der Roco hat keine Platform mehr?
Wie geht es den mit dem Schaukeln bei RC?
Kann man den auch noch bergauf fahren, wenn er für bergab den Druck im PiggyPack hat?
Oder findet man einen guten Kompomiss?

Am DHX bin ich fast immer mit offener Platform gefahren.

Ist jemand aus der Nähe von Koblenz am Rhein mit einem MZ im SXC?
Oder kommt jemand mit der Kombi zum Slayertreffen in den Pfälzerwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (9. August 2010)

Hi!

Zu 1. Soweit ich das weiss liegt der Unterschied bei der Druckstufen-Verstellung, der *RC* lässt sich *stufenlos* einstellen, der *TST* hat *5 Stufen* von soft bis lockout.

Zu 2. Ich hab immer nur den TST in 200/57mm gefunden

Zu 3. Den TST, ergibt sich aus 2

Zu 4. Die Gleitbuchsen sind identisch, sogar die Fox-Aluspacer kannst Du verwenden

Werd freitags wohl zum Slayer-Treffen kommen, hängt nur noch an meinem Chef. Hab Dir auch 'ne Email geschickt. Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du Dir das ganze dann mal anschauen.

Nur mal so zu Info: Hatte heute das Slayer SXC50 vom User "lieser" hier, in dem Bike ist ein RP23 mit der Abstimmung Druckstufe "high" und Zugstufe "mid". Das fuhr sich wesentlich besser als der DHX.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2010)

Dann ist das TST so eine Art ProPedal?
Hast Post wegen dem Slayer- Treffen bekommen.

*Sonst noch jemand Lust auf GEILE Trails?????????
Gucke er Signmatur!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Soulbrother (9. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann ist das TST so eine Art ProPedal?



...hatte ich dir doch bereits in meinem post schon geschrieben...


----------



## Nofaith (9. August 2010)

Mit TST verstellst Du die Dämpfung in 5 vordefinierten Stufen, MZ hat das ganze passend mit DS(descend) und CL(climb) bezeichnet.

Bergab nutze ich auf Trails meist Stufe 2, wenn's arg ruppig ist 1, gerade aus 3, bergauf 4, 5 eher selten. An den Hebel kommt man super ran, bei einer normalen Tour lass ich's eigentlich immer auf 3. Das ganze kannst Du aber nicht mit dem zähen PP von Fox vergleichen.


----------



## Nofaith (9. August 2010)

Ich werf hier mal noch den RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 in den Raum. Wäre eventuell auch mal einen Versuch wert. Der Kolben des Dämpfers misst 28mm im Durchmesser und dürfte somit ohne Nachbearbeitung in den Rahmen passen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...hatte ich dir doch bereits in meinem post schon geschrieben...



Druckstufe und Platform sind zwei unterschiedliche Schuhe.
Hate dich nicht so recht verstanden.
DHX hat Platform (mit Art Ventil), MZ arbeitet mit reinen Druckstufen.

Ich hoffe beim Slayer- Treffen mal einen Dämpfer probe zu fahren.

Danke für eure Infos!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. August 2010)

Ahhh,ok...du hattest dabei den DHX im Sinn...ich allerdings den RP23


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2010)

so klärt es sich.


----------



## mr320 (10. August 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Ich werf hier mal noch den RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 in den Raum. Wäre eventuell auch mal einen Versuch wert. Der Kolben des Dämpfers misst 28mm im Durchmesser und dürfte somit ohne Nachbearbeitung in den Rahmen passen.



Sag ich doch! Hab aber keine Antwort von Sport Import bekommen, ab wann der lieferbar ist. Aber ich werde nochmal nachhaken. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen das der Monarch Plus eine Alternative ist. Wenn er dann noch ohne Bearbeitung passt. 
Ich halt euch diesbezüglich auf den laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Human 2.0 (14. August 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch, nur finde ich einen Low-Riser Lenker besser...



schon verbessert ;-)  bin noch am überlegen ob ich ihn kürzen soll


----------



## peterbe (14. August 2010)

Toller Lenker, hatte ich auch am SXC, allerdings habe ich ihn nach der ersten Tour auf 745 gekürzt, dann passte er.


----------



## mista.shilla (14. August 2010)

Der sieht ja riesig aus... Wie breit ist der denn?


----------



## mohrstefan (14. August 2010)

human 2.0 schrieb:


> schon verbessert ;-) bin noch am überlegen ob ich ihn kürzen soll


nein !!!!!


----------



## Human 2.0 (15. August 2010)

mista.shilla schrieb:


> Der sieht ja riesig aus... Wie breit ist der denn?



785mm   muss mal schauen zwecks kürzen... wird sich Mittwoch zeigen ob ich im Voralberg mit klarkomme... werde aber vorsichtshalber was zum trimmen mitnehmen ;-)

Bin nur mal so bissle mit gefahren... fühlt sich gut an... ist nur eher die frage wie er sich an steilen Rampen zum klettern anfühlt... we will see


----------



## Fabeymer (15. August 2010)

Ich finde einen breiten Lenker (bei mir 760mm) sehr viel angenehmer beim Klettern. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich meinen 685 Low Riser bei längeren Bergaufpassagen recht häufig außen seitlich gegriffen habe.
Hatte so das Gefühl, mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2010)

Konnte gestern einen 785 Lenker (50er Vorbau) am Slayer Probe fahren.
Ungewohnt (bisher hatte ich einen 700er), aber nicht schlecht.

Allerdings:
*Wenn man das Bike weit in eine Kurve drückt, wandert das kurveninnere Lenkerende ganz schön weit weit weg! Da hat man nicht mehr den gewohnten Kontakt zum Griff!*

Werde mir auch einen breiteren Lenker zulegen, aber vielleicht etwas kürzen. (nach einigen Probefahrten!)


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. August 2010)

ein 76er oder gar 78er Lenker ist wohl wirklich übertrieben beim Slayer, schrenkt die Kontrolle über das Rad in einigen Bereichen doch eher ein als er Kontrolle bringt. Beim reinen Downhill Rad ist es was anderes.
Ich fahre einen 72er und meine das ist fürs Slayer wirklich genug.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (16. August 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> ein 76er oder gar 78er Lenker ist wohl wirklich übertrieben beim Slayer, schrenkt die Kontrolle über das Rad in einigen Bereichen doch eher ein als er Kontrolle bringt. Beim reinen Downhill Rad ist es was anderes.
> Ich fahre einen 72er und meine das ist fürs Slayer wirklich genug.



ich sag mal, das ist Ermessenssache.
Wenns passt, kann man mit einem so breiten Lenker um jede Pfütze zirkeln!
Ich fahr einen Reverse DH Evo XXL in 760mm, und der es sehr schick, und leicht.
Leider ist mittlerweile ein Spank Spike EVO noch leichter!

Der Race Face Atlas FR is auch fein, und mit 332g gehts noch grad so vom Gewicht.


----------



## neikless (16. August 2010)

ich liebe meinen Chromag 76 cm breiten lenker !!!
am slayer wirkt der jetzt zwar etwas "too much" auf den ersten blick aber nujaa,
in engen passagen hatte ich aber auch schon probleme ...
hängenbleiben/faust/finger gegen baum usw ... trotzdem unter 71 geht nicht mal mehr zum xc fahren !
breit ist gut aber ich denke es gibt auch zu breit , wo das liegt muß jeder selbst wissen !


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2010)

ich denke mal, dass es es sich bei mir auch so um 750- 760mm einpendeln wird.
785mm empfand ich bei der Probefahrt halt zuviel.
Werde aber vorher mal etwas warten mit dem schnippeln.


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2010)

Wenn der Lenker doch eh genug Platz und Freiraum für die Armaturen bietet und du Schraubgriffe hast kannst du das doch sehr locker-lässig vorher "simulieren" eh du was abschneidest  
Richtig schmale Lenker kann ich selbst auch nicht mehr fahren bzw. fühle mich sehr unwohl dabei. Fürs Hardtail reichen mir aber noch immer 600mm (statt 560-580) und beim Slayer wären evtl. mal wieder 720 ganz angenehm (aktuell 685, die 711 des Monkey DH fand ich völlig ausreichend). Bei mehr Lenkerbreite käme ich mir zu oft wie ein wahnsinniger Busfahrer in Rom vor  Bei der Enduro hat man dafür ja noch stabile Handbügel, beim Rad ist ein Baumkontakt mit der Floße dann nicht so angenehm.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (16. August 2010)

@ Radical

Ich fahr am XC HT nunmehr auch schon 660mm, weil sonst die Umstellung zu groß ist. aber 100mm gehen grad noch so...
Aber ich möchte auch am HT meinen salsa Pro Moto Carbon nicht mehr missen!
Ich find, vor allem, wenn man breitere Schultern hat, kommt einem ein breiterer Lenker schon zugute.
Aber korrekt, im engen Terrain isses manchmal grenzwertig.
Somit heißts wenns eng wird, einen cm weiter nach innen greifen! *g*


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2010)

Klar kommt es einem zugute, keine Frage  An der Enduro (mit Motor) ist mein Lenker auch deutlich breiter und ich mag das Fahrverhalten damit sehr.
Beim Hardtail brauchte ich quasi eine Mischung aus angenehm zu fahrender Breite und der "sportlich" gestreckten Sitzposition. 600 ist halt nicht breit aber immerhin schon mal ein Anfang, wenn viele Lenker mit 560 daher kommen. Das Rad hat ohnehin nicht den Kurvenspeed vom Fully und der schmale Lenker verdeutlicht mir das immer ganz gut. Quasi wie ein Merkzettelchen "runter vom Gas" wenn's eng und kurvig wird  
Mal schauen was es bald noch so in leicht und breiter gibt, für viel mehr als ~720 finde ich das Rad bisher aber doch zu leicht bzw. die ganze Fuhre nicht schnell genug daß einem die Kontrolle fehlen würde.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2010)

Mit einem breiten Lenker kompensiere ich doch eher das träge Lenkverhalten bei flachen Lenkwinkeln.
Außerdem kann man mit einem breiten Lenker kontrollierter hantieren, natürlich zusammen mit einem kurzen Vorbau.

Auch auf ein Hardtail würde ich mindestens einen 700er Lenker montierern.
Hat doch nix "Speed" oder so zu tun?


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2010)

Wieso kompensieren? Je schmaler der Lenker umso kürzer der Hebelarm und umso kürzer der Weg, den ich für einen Drehwinkel am Rad meine Hand vor oder zurück bewegen muß.
Je breiter der Lenker wird umso träger ist doch das Fahrverhalten auch, das genau gibt doch die zusätzliche Sicherheit. Gerüttel haut mir dank Hebelarm den Lenker so schnell nicht aus der Hand und durch den größeren Weg, den ich zum Lenken brauche, kann ich genauer, feinfühliger und "ruhiger" lenken. Je schmaler desto zappeliger.
Logisch daß das bei normalen Menschen auch nur mit relativ kurzen Vorbau harmoniert da ja keiner Arme wie ein Affe hat 
Beim Hardtail will ich's z.B. nicht zu breit um zum Einen bei entsprechend langem Vorbau das Gewicht beim Geradeausfahren da zu haben wo ich es möchte, zum Anderen habe ich dann keinen Luftwiderstand wie ein Elch. Als persönliche Note fahre ich zudem immer lieber mit Barends am Hardtail und die schauen bei breiten Lenkern, Riser oder nicht, verboten aus und fahren sich auch komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mista.shilla (16. August 2010)

@human: Hast Du im Zusammenhang mit der Lenkermontage auch einen kürzeren Vorbau gewählt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dann man so doch etwas gestreckter sitzt, als mit nem schmaleren Lenker. Oder fällt das für die paar Zentimeter nicht so ins Gewicht?

Je öfter ich mir das Bild ansehe, dest mehr stelle ich mir vor, wie Deine Arme ein riesiges V bilden.  Sehr 'schnittig', Kollege. Gefällt!


----------



## isartrails (17. August 2010)

*humormodus on*


peterbe schrieb:


> Toller Lenker, ... allerdings habe ich ihn nach der ersten Tour auf 745 gekürzt, dann passte er.





mista.shilla schrieb:


> Der sieht ja riesig aus...


... ist doch ideal zum Trocknen schweißnasser Trikots... 
*humormodus off*


----------



## kearny (18. August 2010)

Hallo,

hab da mal ne Frage. Hab mir ein Slayer in 19 Zoll gekauft, allerdings ist mir der Vorbau zu lang (90 mm). Jetzt mal meine Frage besser einen 50 mm oder 70 mm.


----------



## el Lingo (18. August 2010)

Ich habe am 19er einen 50mm Vorbau, es geht super in den Trails, bergauf ist auch ok.


----------



## Radical_53 (18. August 2010)

Am 18er fahre ich 75. 70 war top, 60 für mich zu kurz.


----------



## kearny (18. August 2010)

danke schonmal


----------



## Lieser (18. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt einen 50 mm im 19 Zoll und das fährt sich echt richtig gut


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal nachhaken, wer von euch einen RS Monarch 4.2 fährt?
Ich finde den dämpfer echt gut, und habe da noch einen liegen, den ich erstmal ins Slayer verbauen könnte, bis der Monarch RT3 freigegeben ist.
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr eventuell mit dem Dämpfer?

Gruss
Tony


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2010)

bau das Teil doch ein und versuche es selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (19. August 2010)

Das wäre doch echt viel zu einfach  Klar hat er ihn direkt daheim liegen, es hat bisher sonst kein Mensch irgend etwas von einem RS Dämpfer hier berichtet, aber einfach einbauen und ausprobieren? Naaa, Scherzkeks


----------



## noie95 (19. August 2010)

kearny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage. Hab mir ein Slayer in 19 Zoll gekauft, allerdings ist mir der Vorbau zu lang (90 mm). Jetzt mal meine Frage besser einen 50 mm oder 70 mm.



dazu schieb ich auch noch ne meinung nach...

ich hab auch ein 19er. zuerst mit nem 70er gefahren. war ok. jetzt hab ich nen 50er und fühl mich richtig wohl. bergauf war der unterschied nicht groß; es geht mit dem rad eh schwer  
aber bergab hat es mir fühlbar mehr sicherheit gebracht!


----------



## Radical_53 (19. August 2010)

Bergauf geht mit dem Rad eh schwer?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. August 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch echt viel zu einfach  Klar hat er ihn direkt daheim liegen, es hat bisher sonst kein Mensch irgend etwas von einem RS Dämpfer hier berichtet, aber einfach einbauen und ausprobieren? Naaa, Scherzkeks



Na na, wer will mich denn hier auf die schippe nehmen?

Ja, weil halt noch keiner was dazu geschrieben hatte, wollte ich nur mal nachfragen.
Aber klar geht probieren über studieren.
Ich werd mal schauen, wie das funktionert, weil es muss ja noch neu an den Laschen gebohrt werden!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## dhpucky (19. August 2010)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> ...weil es muss ja noch neu an den Laschen gebohrt werden!
> 
> erklär das mal bitte. Blick ich nich.


----------



## Radical_53 (19. August 2010)

Wenigstens direkt gemerkt  Ich denke mir halt es ist wenig Aufwand den Dämpfer selbst zu er-fahren wenn er ohnehin in der passenden Größe zu Hause liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. August 2010)

nun ja, es wurde hier ein einmal ein DHX 5 Air in 216er Länge und 63mm Hub verbaut.
Da der originale Dämpfer nur 200mm Einbaulänge hat, und somit der neue dämpfer länger ist, muss nachgearbeitet werden.
Sprich: Laschen am Rahmen drehen, und die Laschen mit einer Bohrung unterhalb der originalen Löcher versehen. Somit bleibt die Geo so, wie Serie, und der Dämpfer kann ungehindert weiter einfedern, und bringt rund 165mm ans Heck!


----------



## dhpucky (19. August 2010)

gerafft! Danke


----------



## Partizan23 (19. August 2010)

hallo, 

weiß vielleicht irgendjemand welcher steuersatz am 2007er sxc 50 verbaut worden ist? bzw. wo man ersatzteile (konus) herbekommt?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (19. August 2010)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> weiß vielleicht irgendjemand welcher steuersatz am 2007er sxc 50 verbaut worden ist? bzw. wo man ersatzteile (konus) herbekommt?



müsste ein FSA Orbit gewesen sein.
Den Konus bekommt man z.B. bei Hibike.
wenn der Steuersatz noch ok ist, tuts das, aber wenn er schon gelitten hat, lohnts nicht, da die Orbits so billig sind.


----------



## Lieser (21. August 2010)

So dann mal mein neues Spielzeug mit paar kleinen updates: kürzerer Vorbau, Pedale und ne super geile Sattelstütze







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass alle Biker vom Slayer Treffen am letzten Wochenende wieder heil zu hause angekommen sind!
Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht, die Leute waren einfach super drauf.
Wir haben etwa 130km/ 3.700hm abgedremmelt.

Besonderen Dank an Yulour!
Er hat uns bei der Trailsuche sehr unterstützt.

So, und nun lege ich mich wieder in meine Nährlösung um den Akku wieder aufzufüllen!!


----------



## Arthur27 (23. August 2010)

Melde mich auch wieder zurück.
Das Slayer Treffen war richtig geil. Saugeile Trails und coole Leute. Bin beim nächsten mal wieder sehr gerne dabei ! 

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## el Lingo (23. August 2010)

Hört sich sehr gut an, wo sind die Fotos dazu?


----------



## Soulbrother (23. August 2010)

Sie wollten doch fahren!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2010)

Fotos werden noch zusammen getragen und dann öffentlich gemacht.
Ich fürchte aber, wir haben weniger Fotos, dafür mehr Trails......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (23. August 2010)

es war echt klasse im pfälzer wald! an alle die da waren einen dank für die tollen tage!

thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2010)

..und beim nächsten Mal legen wir den Termin so, dass wir sofort bei Ankunft Wein & Futter bekommen.
So wie an dem Samstag.


----------



## noie95 (23. August 2010)

warum??? hatte jemand hunger


----------



## Gustav (24. August 2010)

Ja stimmt war echt tolles Wochenende.Gerne mal wieder.....

Gruss MiC


----------



## redpulli (24. August 2010)

Sorry Noie95! Hab mal nach gegoogelt!
Das ist ja wirklich ne Totsünde nem Schwaben die Maultaschen weg zu essen! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Geschmeckt hatten sie aber trotzdemhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/lol2.gif


Hoffe die Gelegnheit ergibt sich mal wieder!


War eine echt Geile Truppe!
Grüße Mike!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2010)

Schickt doch die Fotos an unsere bekannte Mailadresse.
Werde sie sammeln und dann irgendwo hochladen.


----------



## Nasum (25. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze ein Rocky Mountain Switch07,

jetzt hab ich mehrere Tipps bekommen das der Bolzen im Lager am Umwerferturm mal schnell brechen kann(genau wie beim Slayer).Jetzt hab ich schon ewig nach einer Schraube gesucht und nix gefunden da ich mir das Gewinde im Bolzen verlängert hab und wollte da jetzt ne längere Schraube reindrehen.Naja nix gefunden aber da hab ich das entdeckt:https://www.boc24.de/p/2Danger-Bolzen-fuer-EDR-Fully____50520

Würde das als Ersatz gehen?

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Nasum (25. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt ein 12mm Alurohr bestellt mit 8mm Innedurchmesser da passt perfekt eine "normale" Schraube durch und das sollte passen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2010)

Frag mal bei Radsport Kimmerle nach, der kennt sich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (25. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Radsport Kimmerle nach, der kennt sich aus.


Das ist eine Gute Adresse


----------



## Nasum (26. August 2010)

Spitze.Da werd ich heut direkt mal anrufen.Danke


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. August 2010)

3 wochen korsika-urlaub (natürlich mit dem SXC!) auf 3 minuten komprimiert:


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (26. August 2010)

sehr nice sehr nice 

Mal ne frage - wie hast Du denn diese Trails gefunden?
Vorher GPS tracks geladen? Karte? Jemand dabei der sich auskennt?

Finde das Südlich der Alpen immer recht schwierig. War jetzt noch nie auf Korsika aber Italien und Spanien ist immer eine Katastrophe was Schilder etc. angeht.

Man stochert so rum und steht oft in Sackgassen oder am Abgrund. Dann heisst´s wieder - alles zurück und andere Abzweigung versuchen.


----------



## Nasum (26. August 2010)

Geiles Video...da werd ich ja neidisch.Danke auch hier nochmal für die Tipps.Hab gerade auch mit einem Bikeaction Techniker telefoniert der mir eine Artikelnummer für einen anderen Bolzen gegeben hat.Denn werd ich bei Kimmerle bestellen...Danke euch


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2010)

Hier mal ein Foto vom diesjährigen Slayer- Treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (26. August 2010)

redpulli schrieb:


> Sorry Noie95! Hab mal nach gegoogelt!
> Das ist ja wirklich ne Totsünde nem Schwaben die Maultaschen weg zu essen! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> Geschmeckt hatten sie aber trotzdemhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/lol2.gif
> ...



hast recht! ist ne todsünde...
aber, du hast dich so wacker im schwabenumgang geschlagen, dass ich "ein gutes wort für dich eingelegt hab" und du von jeglicher sünde befreit wurdest...


----------



## noie95 (26. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Schickt doch die Fotos an unsere bekannte Mailadresse.
> Werde sie sammeln und dann irgendwo hochladen.



mach ich morgen oder ü-morgen!
sorry, konnte es bisher nicht machen, war drei tage auf der durchquerung unseres bundeslandes


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. August 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> sehr nice sehr nice
> 
> Mal ne frage - wie hast Du denn diese Trails gefunden?
> Vorher GPS tracks geladen? Karte? Jemand dabei der sich auskennt?
> ...




danke! der trail von der ersten hälfte des videos wurde selbst erkundet (karte & einfach-mal-drauflos-fahren), der 2. stammt aus einem MTB-führer für korsika. 
aber wie oft ich schon beim erkunden umdrehen musste, weil wege einfach im nirvana enden oder so mit sträuchern verwachsen sind, dass die protektoren nurmehr zum schutz vor den dornen dienen, möcht ich garnicht erwähnen...zu deprimierend


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (27. August 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> danke! der trail von der ersten hälfte des videos wurde selbst erkundet (karte & einfach-mal-drauflos-fahren), der 2. stammt aus einem MTB-führer für korsika.
> aber wie oft ich schon beim erkunden umdrehen musste, weil wege einfach im nirvana enden oder so mit sträuchern verwachsen sind, dass die protektoren nurmehr zum schutz vor den dornen dienen, möcht ich garnicht erwähnen...zu deprimierend



Das kenn ich auch - ist echt viel trial and error manchmal. Hab auch schon gefühlt Tage mit suchen verbracht.


----------



## nrgmac (29. August 2010)

@JoeDesperado
Schönes Video! Steckt sicher eine Menge Arbeit (aber auch Spaß) drinne!

@RockyRider66
War bei mir leider dieses Jahr zu spät. Würde gerne beim nächsten Treffen dazu kommen. Mein Schatz ist erst ein paar Tage startklar


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2010)

@nrgmac:

Ich denke, dass wir es im kommenden Jahr nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## nrgmac (30. August 2010)

Dann sind ,,wir" hoffentlich dabei!


----------



## ChuckNoland (18. September 2010)

Servus
Ne kleine Frage!Würd mir gern noch ein Slayer SXC kaufen und hab jetzt eins angeboten bekommen in 16,5 zoll.Bin 1.75 groß.Wär das o.k?
Ich weiss es gibt irgendwo nen Thread dafür ich habs aber net gefunde
Danke jetzt schon


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2010)

16,5 ist schon wirklich knapp bei 1,75m
Brauchst ne lange Stüze und das Bike wird dir sehr kurz werden.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. September 2010)

einfach mal ein paar Seiten vorher durchlesen. Die Größenfrage wurd schon oft gestellt. Hängt auch von deiner Beinlänge u Einsatzzweck ab. Mehr hin zu Tour oder mehr Enduro fahren, also abwärts u vielleicht Bikepark? Würde auch zu 18" tendieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (19. September 2010)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> ...hab jetzt eins angeboten bekommen in 16,5 zoll.Bin 1.75 groß.Wär das o.k?


Da würd' ich die Finger von lassen! Ich fahr eins in 16,5 und bin 168 cm. Mir passt's super.
Habe mich auf 'ner Testrunde auf einem 18zöller auch nicht unwohl gefühlt. Denke, du brauchst bestimmt 18".
(Hätte übrigens ebenfalls noch eines in 16,5" abzugeben, denn ich muss meinen Fuhrpark verkleinern...)


----------



## Partizan23 (19. September 2010)

ich bin 174 cm groß und fahre ein 16.5"er. für mich passt es perfekt. wenn du aber einen dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter verwenden möchtest, brauchst du bestimmt eine teleskopstütze.


----------



## el Lingo (20. September 2010)

Wenn Dud as Bike auch nur annähernd flott bewegen willst und auch ein paar spannende Trails fahren willst, dann solltest Du auf den 16,5er springen.


----------



## Radical_53 (20. September 2010)

18" bei 1,74 wäre wirklich ziemlich albern. Für ein XC-Hardtail alter Schule oder ein Rennrad ok, aber sicher nicht für so ein Fully.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wenn Dud as Bike auch nur annähernd flott bewegen willst und auch ein paar spannende Trails fahren willst, dann solltest Du auf den 16,5er springen.



Halte ich für eine sehr gewagte Aussage!


----------



## Partizan23 (20. September 2010)

ich werd mein radl (16.5") übrigens auch so gegen ende oktober abgeben. also, bei interesse - einfach (voran)melden. 

greetz


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (20. September 2010)

16,5 ist ein bisschen klein. Bin selbst knapp 1,80 und fahre 18".


----------



## isartrails (20. September 2010)

Interessant, wie die Meinungen diesbezueglich auseinandergehen.
Meine Frau ist 171 und sie empfindet das 16,5" als zu klein.
Da hilft wohl nur eine Testfahrt weiter.

(Wie man allerdings mit 174 auf einem 16,5"er gluecklich werden kann, ist mir ein Raetsel, da stoesst du doch stàndig mit den Knien am Lenker an...)


----------



## Radical_53 (20. September 2010)

Mich wundert das eher anders herum. Ich bin 1,92 groß, meine vorherigen Räder waren 20" und 19,5". Beide empfand ich als unangenehm riesig und lang. Mit 18" hatte ich bisher noch den meisten Spaß und dank 400er Stütze auch die nötige/gewünschte Variabilität. Den Platz nach unten empfinde ich im Gelände als gerade richtig, mit viel "mehr" Rad fühlt sich das doch an als würde man einen Bus fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2010)

Ich kann das 16,5er Bike im direkten Vergleich auf den gewohnten Trails fahren.
Bin 1,75m.
Das 16,5" ist einfach zu gedrungen.


----------



## Nasum (20. September 2010)

Ich finde es kommt ganz darauf an was er nun fährt.Ist er hauptsächlich im Bikepark unterwegs und springt viel und macht hin und wieder mal einen Trick und fährt bergauf nur mit dem Lift dann ist wohl das 16,5 Zoller die bessere Wahl.Fährt er aber auch mal Touren und will auch mal bergauf radeln und fährt vlt. nur 2-3 im halben Jahr in einem Bikepark dann kauf 18 Zoll.
Ich ware zwar "nur" ein Switch in 16,5 Zoll aber das habe ich auch nur für den Parkeinsatz und viel Bergab gekauft.Bergauf geht da nicht viel da es dazu,wie schon gesagt,zu gedrungen ist.Hätte ich auch nur im Ansatz daran gedacht mit diesem schönen Bike ne Enduro Tour zu machen oder irgendwas ähnlichen dann hät ich 18Zoll genutzt...aber ich wollte es nur für Bikeparks,für Touren hab ich dann ein anderes.


----------



## ChuckNoland (20. September 2010)

Servus 
Danke für die vielen antworten!hab heut mal die Maße von meinem Stumpjumper das ich fahre gemessen(Oberrohrlänge,Radstand etc.)und denke auch daß das16,5" reichen müsste.Es soll eigentlich ein Spaßgerät werden.Bikepark und so ist erst mal nicht geplant,kann ja aber noch kommen!Will damit auch keine Alpenpässe hochheizen,aber für die Hausrunde solls doch reichen.


----------



## isartrails (21. September 2010)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Servus
> Danke für die vielen antworten!hab heut mal die Maße von meinem Stumpjumper das ich fahre gemessen(Oberrohrlänge,Radstand etc.)und denke auch daß das16,5" reichen müsste.Es soll eigentlich ein Spaßgerät werden.Bikepark und so ist erst mal nicht geplant,kann ja aber noch kommen!Will damit auch keine Alpenpässe hochheizen,aber für die Hausrunde solls doch reichen.


Hmmm, mit der Antwort kann ich nicht so recht viel anfangen.
Was bitte ist für dich ein Spaßgerät?
Kein Bikepark, okay, habe ich verstanden. 
Ich gehe da auch nie hin, ist mir zu synthetisch...
Aber Spaß hab ich mit meinem Slayer auch in den Bergen, auch wenn's bergauf geht. Und auch gern mal über 2000 Höhenmeter. Gestern habe ich's zum Beispiel 3 Stunden geschoben und getragen, weil ich mich in der Bewertung eines Bergkammweges auf dem Grat etwas verschätzt habe. Könnte sein, dass es ne Erstbefahrung war (naja, wobei Befahrung das falsche Wort ist), war mir aber in dem Moment wurscht. Okay, hat nicht so viel Spaß gemacht, ist für mich aber alpinistischer Bestandteil einer Bergtour und somit kein Grund zum Jammern.
Da wir auch nicht wissen, wie deine Hausrunde aussieht, hilft uns das auch nicht viel weiter. Willst damit auch keine Alpenpässe hochfahren.
Tja nun, was machst Du dann eigentlich damit?
Ich bleib dabei: Eine Testfahrt hilft dir da allein weiter. Die Meinungen hier driften zu weit auseinander. Für die Einen hier zählt nur der Bikepark, die anderen wissen gar nicht, was das ist. Das ist ein Kompliment für den Designer des Bikes, der offensichtlich ein Fahrzeug mit weit gefächertem Einsatzgebiet geschaffen hat, aber ich zweifle daran, dass du es so breit gefächert bewegen wirst.
Man kann meiner Meinung auch nicht so ohne weiteres die Maße eines Stumpjumpers auf das Slayer übertragen. Dazu sind die beiden Bikekonzepte doch zu unterschiedlich. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Stumpjumper in seinen Evolutionsschritten der letzten 10 Jahre schon eine extreme Charakterwandlung vollzogen hat. Gut, hat das Slayer auch, vergleicht man das Ur-Slayer mit der nun folgenden Gneration. Aber das alles hilft dir nicht weiter. Du wirst es testfahren müssen, sonst ist die Gefahr, das falsche zu kaufen, zu groß. Ich hab's da einfacher: Bin klein, brauche klein. Punkt. So, dass auch der 29er-Trend schmerzfrei an mir vorübergehen wird.


----------



## ChuckNoland (21. September 2010)

Wollte damit nur sagen dass es auch für  touren herhalten soll aber nicht um irgend einen Marathon zu fahren.Spaß bedeutet für mich wenn ich ohne Zeitdruck mit meinem Radel ein paar Trails fahren kann,egal ob hoch oder runter,und dafür hätt ich halt gern ein Slayer weil ich das Bike einfach geil find.Werd wohl doch erst mal irgendwo ne Probefahrt machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2010)

nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt:
16,5er Rahmen, 785er Lenker, 50er Vorbau
=> Lenkerende schlägt gegen die Sattelspitze wenn man einschlägt (Sattel auf gleicher Höhe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partizan23 (21. September 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Interessant, wie die Meinungen diesbezueglich auseinandergehen.
> Meine Frau ist 171 und sie empfindet das 16,5" als zu klein.
> Da hilft wohl nur eine Testfahrt weiter.
> 
> (Wie man allerdings mit 174 auf einem 16,5"er gluecklich werden kann, ist mir ein Raetsel, da stoesst du doch stàndig mit den Knien am Lenker an...)



ich weiß nicht, wie du auf dem rad sitzt, aber ich bin noch nie beim lenker angestoßen (und habe aber ziemlich durchschnittliche maße).


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (21. September 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Aber Spaß hab ich mit meinem Slayer auch in den Bergen, auch wenn's bergauf geht. Und auch gern mal über 2000 Höhenmeter.


 


oder höher... einfach ein geiles Rad. War auch gerade mit dem Bike in den Alpen. Geht alles auch mit über 15kg. Mein Kumpel mit seinem 9kg Canyon ist da auch nicht schneller den Berg rauf. Nur beim Tragen...da merkt man die Kilos schon. Dafür kann ichs runter krachen lassen! Ich brauch kein neues Slayer mit irgendeiner Spezialgeometrie. Gabel abgesenkt und für den Rest sind die Beine zuständig. (war nur mal so nebenbei)





und nochmal zum Rahmen...von der Körpergröße kann man eh nicht immer ausgehen, da ist die Beinlänge viel wichtiger. Radical_53 fährt mit 1,92 u 400er Stütze einen 18" (hast du so kurze Beine?) und ich bei 1,83 einen 19" mit 400er Stütze. Allerdings auf Tour auch mit einem 90er Vorbau...


----------



## Radical_53 (21. September 2010)

Den kurzen Rahmen bräuchte ich ja prinzipiell eher bei kurzen Armen  Ne, das Rad ist für den Spaß und da sitze ich gern ansatzweise bequem (heißt daß ich mich schnell in jede Richtung bewegen kann und nicht überstreckt wie auf dem Rennrad hänge). Beinlänge war bei mir meine ich 96cm an der Innenseite.
Es ist halt nicht so daß ich ein Rad mit 19 oder 20" nicht genauso fahren könnte aber die Fuhre fährt sich dann halt viel träger, ohne daß es mir echte Vorteile am Berg gebracht hätte.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (21. September 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Beinlänge war bei mir meine ich 96cm



ok, nicht gerade kurz...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> oder höher...   ........... Ich brauch kein neues Slayer mit irgendeiner Spezialgeometrie. Gabel abgesengt und für den Rest sind die Beine.....
> [


Und selbst die Absenkung braucht man nicht.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. September 2010)

na doch, Absenkung ist schon sehr gut. Ohne ist es bei längeren steilen Anstiegen schon sehr schwierig entspannt zu fahren. Man muß immer versuchen Gewicht aufs Vorderrad zubringen. Ist sonst doch etwas kippelig in der Lenkung. Ist einfach "lockerer" mit Absenkung. Das wird aber, bei längerer Steilfahrt, beim neuen Slayer nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. September 2010)

hab die absenkung noch nie vermisst


----------



## Der Toni (22. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hab die absenkung noch nie vermisst



ich benutze sie schon oft. In Kombi mit nem 20er Blatt kommt man dann auch noch "unfahrbare" Steigungen hoch. Die Mittelstellung (130) benutze ich allerdings nie.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

nach dem ersten Slayer- Treffen 2010 im Pfälzerwald besteht wohl großes Interesse an einer Wiederholung in 2011.
Ich denke, wir es dann einfach nur *Rocky Mountain- Treffen 2011 *nennen.
So fühlt sich keiner ausgegrenzt.
Einen Termin gibt es noch nicht, kommt aber rechtzeitig.

Wer also Interesse hat, bitte PM.
Ihr werdet dann in den Verteiler aufgenommen.

Ride fine!


----------



## Saddamchen (22. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe vor kurzem meinen DHX 4 an meinem SXC 70 gegen Durchsacken getuned. Muss sagen, das der Dämpfer jetzt um Welten besser funktioniert und nicht mehr durch den Federweg rauscht. Aber......
Habe beim Ausbauen des Dämpfers nicht auf die Beilagscheiben geachtet. Insgesamt habe ich drei Stück wieder gefunden. Zwei habe ich an der Wippe und eine an der Rahmenaufnahme eingebaut. Vom Platz müsste es eigentlich passen. Allerdings kommt es mit komisch vor, das an der Rahmenaufnahme nur eine Scheibe ist, da der Dämpfer dann ja eigentlich nicht mittig sitzen kann. Eine zweite passt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr dazwischen. Kann mal bitte jemand an seinem SXC 70 nachschauen wie  dort die Beilagscheiben an beiden Dämpferaufnahmen verbaut sind?? Sind es auch nur drei?

Besten Dank

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (23. September 2010)

@ Rockyrider:

Mich kannst du gleich mal mit auf die Liste setzen, das diesjährige Treffen war richtig geil !
Auch hoffe ich dass ich in 2011 mit etwas mehr Federweg glänzen kann 

PS: Solltest du dieses Jahr nochmal in der gegend unterwegs sein, gib Bescheid. Würd mich gern wieder ranhängen 

Gruß
Arthur


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

@saddamchen:
Guck mal auf der Website bei Bikeaction unter Technik nach.
Dort findest du Explosionszeichnungen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

stehst schon drauf Arthur.

Bin am übernächsten WE nochmal dort, aber schon mit 30 Leuten.................


----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dort findest du Explosionszeichnungen.


Was!!! Jetzt fliegen Dinger auch noch in die Luft?
Danke für den Tipp! Leider ist auf der Zeichnung für mein Problem nichts zu erkennen.
Es wäre also super wenn jemand mal nachschauen könnte. Es geht nicht um die schwarzen Scheiben, welche außen drauf sind sondern um normale Beilagscheiben welche zwischen Dämper und Rahmen/Wippe verwendet werden.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Radical_53 (23. September 2010)

Rocky verbaut da normalerweise keine Beilagsscheiben. Evtl. ein freundlicher Händler dem der Spalt zu groß war.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Rocky verbaut da normalerweise keine Beilagsscheiben. Evtl. ein freundlicher Händler dem der Spalt zu groß war.



Stimmt!
Rocky baut die Dämpfer auf biegen und brechen ein.
An meinem ersten Rahmen lag der Dämpfer auf einer Seite knirsch am Rahmen an.
War sowas von schepp zusammengeschweißt.......

Da hatten die Qualitätskontrolleure wohl gerade Berufsschule?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

@saddamchen:
bei liegen aber auch keine passcheiben bei.
nur die schwarzen konischen scheiben zwischen rahmen und lagerpunkten


----------



## Saddamchen (23. September 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Rocky verbaut da normalerweise keine Beilagsscheiben. Evtl. ein freundlicher Händler dem der Spalt zu groß war.





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Rocky baut die Dämpfer auf biegen und brechen ein.
> An meinem ersten Rahmen lag der Dämpfer auf einer Seite knirsch am Rahmen an.
> War sowas von schepp zusammengeschweißt.......
> ...





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @saddamchen:
> bei liegen aber auch keine passcheiben bei.
> nur die schwarzen konischen scheiben zwischen rahmen und lagerpunkten


Soll das heißen, das man die Scharuben so fest anziehen muß, bis der Dämpfer kein Spiel mehr hat?
Falls ja, dann ist das ja wohl der volle Murks. An der Wippe lass ichs mir ja noch eingehen, aber am Rahmen kann die Klemmung ja eigentlich dann nie plan aufliegen, da ich ja nur die Spitze zweier auseinader stehender Dreiecke "zusammendrücke" oder? Das heist doch, das der obere Teil der Verschaubung bereits am Dämpfer anliegt, währen der untere Teil noch Luft hat. Da erscheint mir die Lösung meines Händlers mit den Scheiben als die bessere Lösung. Oder habe ich einen totalen Denkfehler?
Erleuchted mich!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

ne, hast du nicht.
bei mir ist der spalt nicht so groß dass ich über eine scheibe nachdenken würde.
es ginge aber was dazwischen.
wenn du was drunter legen willst, solltest du darauf achten, dass der dämpfer in der flucht bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (23. September 2010)

Ich habe bei mir wenn ich mich recht entsinne pro Seite eine Zehntelscheibe eingelegt. Das jedoch unter der Voraussetzung daß ich sowohl den Dämpfer als auch dessen Adapter gewechselt habe. Leicht zusammenziehen ist ok, bestenfalls sollte der Dämpfer eben "saugend" reinpassen ohne Kraft durch die Schraube.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2010)

bisschen SXC-action aus dem salzburger land (teilweise hat sich auch ein BMC reingeschummelt, man möge es ihm verzeihen):







der Ankogel im Hintergrund...












mein bruder muss sich noch an's neue radl (BMC supertrail, ein seeehr feines gerät...) gewöhnen:


















selbe kurve, anderer winkel:






























"tree dodging"


----------



## isartrails (25. September 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> bisschen SXC-action aus dem salzburger land


Nur aus Neugierde: Was ist denn das für eine gestrechte Optik bzw. Kamera?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nur aus Neugierde: Was ist denn das für eine gestrechte Optik bzw. Kamera?



So werden Spitzkehren gemacht.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2010)

haha 
gopro HD hero.


----------



## isartrails (26. September 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> gopro HD hero.


Thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (26. September 2010)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> haha
> gopro HD hero.



Was ich mich schon eine Weile frage: Wie wird die Kamera eigentlich in dieser Position befestigt? 
Gibt´s da eine art Gurtsystem oder sowas ?


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. September 2010)

da gibt's verschiedene systeme - brustgurt, klebepads, helmband, klemmungen für rahmen, sattelstütze usw...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2010)

Ist zufällig gestern (Sonntag, 26.09.2010) jemand mit einem Slayer Team an der Bopparder Rheinfähre gewesen?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. September 2010)

Nö !


----------



## isartrails (30. September 2010)

Biete gerade eines meiner Slayer auf Ebay an.




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200525827873


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Oktober 2010)

Ne Ne eBay ist mir zu billig,super zum kaufen !!
viel Glück !!


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Oktober 2010)

Bei so einem Trauerspiel...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160476671398&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

...dann doch lieber behalten als zu verschenken!


----------



## isartrails (1. Oktober 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ne Ne eBay ist mir zu billig,super zum kaufen !!


Ja, dann kauf doch!  Worauf wartest Du noch?



Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...dann doch lieber behalten als zu verschenken!


Abwarten... und Tee trinken! 
Und dabei ganz locker bleiben. 

Ebay ist ein Teil unserer Realität, zugegebenermaßen der brutale Teil.
Wer das nicht will, muss dort ja auch nicht verkaufen. 
Er wartet dann halt nur sehr viel länger auf einen Käufer, teilweise auch vergeblich. 
Ich hingegen will den Rahmen loswerden, da ich mehrere davon habe.
Man muss es so sehen: Bei dem Spaß, das mir das Bike in zwei Saisonen gebracht hat, hat sich für mich  der Kauf längst amortisiert, egal welchen Preis der Rahmen erzielt.

Anders ging es mir mit einem Specialized Epic S-Works 2007 in Carbon in Neuzustand für 6499 Euro. Das bin ich zweimal gefahren und dann war klar, dass das nicht mein Ding ist.
Dafür wollte ich noch 3000 Euro. Logisch, dass ich es nicht auf Ebay angeboten hatte, sondern in Bikemedien. 
Es hat fast 2 Jahre gedauert (in denen das Bike nicht neuer wurde), dann hat einer fast den Preis bezahlt, den ich haben wollte.

Also, es gibt Dinge, die behält man besser, bevor man sie verscherbelt und andere, die versucht man an den Mann zu bringen, weil sie im Lauf der Jahre sicher nicht wertvoller werden...

Und die Klientel, die scharf auf dieses Rad ist, ist klein, sehr klein. Wahrscheinlich tummeln sich alle in diesem Thread.
Ich war noch nie ein Fanboy von irgendeiner Marke, sondern seh die Dinge realistisch.

Das Slayer ist gut, ja sogar sehr gut, aber es ist beileibe nicht das einzige Bike da draussen, das sehr gut ist. 
Das muss man halt anerkennen, wenn man versucht, eines zu verkaufen. 
Wenn man sich mal hier im Bikemarkt umschaut, da versuchen auch Leute für Ihre gebrauchten Giant Reign X und Santa Cruz Hecklers noch fast 1000 Euro zu bekommen. 
Alles Gute Bikes, sicher, aber ob sie das noch kriegen, daran hab ich starke Zweifel.


----------



## Nofaith (1. Oktober 2010)

Naja, vor knapp zwei Monaten klang das bei Dir auch noch anders ;-)

Aber wie Du selbst schreibst, die Zielgruppe ist klein. Auch der Glanz von RM ist nicht mehr so hell, da Purzeln die Preise. Specialized ist besser zu vermarkten, hab mein Enduro SL nach einem Jahr mit nur knapp 400 Verlust verkauft und das war noch komplett im Originalzustand. 

Aktuell ist ja wieder ein brandneues SXC vom HÃ¤ndler gÃ¼nstigst bei der Bucht verkauft worden. Ein Kumpel aka MTB-News-User "lieser" z.B. hat vor zwei Monaten ein neues SXC 50 fÃ¼r knapp 1600â¬ geschossen.


----------



## isartrails (2. Oktober 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> *Suche: Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC in 15 oder 16.5Zoll, einfach mal per PN anbieten*


Kommt dir dieses Zitat bekannt vor?

Bis heute habe ich von Dir kein Angebot gehört.
Was hat dich daran gehindert, 300 zu sagen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich will hier kein neues Kriegsbeil ausgraben, nur soviel:

Ich hab nicht 300â¬ geschrieben weil ich Dich nicht vor den Kopfstossen wollte und es die Bikes ja wie gesagt momentan gÃ¼nstigst bei Ebay gibt(siehe User lieser). Nichts fÃ¼r ungut, jeder hat seine Preisvorstellung, unsere beiden haben zuweit auseinander gelegen. Hier mal das letzte 16.5 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300469656394&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Meine Signatur ist Ã¼brigens veraltet, muss sie noch Ã¤ndern, meine SÃ¼sse hat sich ein Votec V.XM bestellt. M.M. auch die bessere Wahl fÃ¼r sie, Preis/Leistung sind doch um einiges besser und echt ein netter Laden, kann jedem nur empfehlen mal einen Hausbesuch dort zu machen.


----------



## 13low (2. Oktober 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Bei so einem Trauerspiel...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160476671398&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...dann doch lieber behalten als zu verschenken!



War der Dämpfer überhaupt Bestandteil der Auktion?

Edith sagt:

Hier mal meine Gurke mit Kabelsalat Spezial:


----------



## noie95 (2. Oktober 2010)

yeah!!!!! endlich auch nen männerlenker!!! yeah!!!!

nen fetten jungen mit 750mm/30... isch scho echt geil


----------



## isartrails (3. Oktober 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> ... hat sich ein Votec V.XM bestellt. M.M. auch die bessere Wahl für sie, Preis/Leistung sind doch um einiges besser und echt ein netter Laden, kann jedem nur empfehlen mal einen Hausbesuch dort zu machen.


Off Topic:
Ich will auch kein Kriegsbeil ausgraben. Darf ich fragen, in welchem Votec-Laden du warst? Ich war am Samstag ebenfalls in einem, jenem in Stuttgart (250 km Anfahrt, einfache Strecke!) und kann nur sagen, dass ich maßlos enttäuscht war. Kleiner Laden, von jedem Modell nur 1 Rahmengröße. Nachfrage nach gewünschter kleiner Rahmengröße wurde abgewiesen, selbst bei ernsthaftem Kaufinteresse würde man das nicht machen. 
Der Typ dort war mir eine Spur zu desinteressiert-arrogant: "Wir geben Bikes an Zeitschriftentests, das muss reichen, damit die Leute bestellen. Und sie tun es, das beweist unser Erfolg." - Aha! Ich hab erwidert, dass ich bei Kaufpreisen zwischen 2000 und 3500 Euro eigentlich schon erwarte, dass man mir eine ausgiebige Testfahrt ermöglicht und dass das auch im Interesse des Herstellers sein sollte. Hingegen findest Du Votec auf keiner Messe und keinem Festival, hast also keine wirkliche Möglichkeit zu testen. Sein Angebot, mit der falschen Rahmengröße eine halbe Stunde durch Stuttgart zu fahren, fand ich einfach nur lächerlich.
Meine Meinung: Die Firma ist schon zweimal pleite gegangen, das dritte mal dürfte ziemlich vorhersehbar und unausweichlich sein, bei der Vertriebspolitik.


----------



## Nofaith (3. Oktober 2010)

OffTopic:

Wir waren im Stammwerk, ich fahr öftermal ins Sauerland, ist von uns nicht soweit. In den Shops war ich noch nie!

Probefahrt war von uns allerdings auch vorher angekündigt, stellte aber kein Problem da. 

Allgemein ist's ja bei den Versendern etwas schwieriger mit Probefahrten, CANYON z.B. ist von uns 'ne knappe Stunde Fahrt. Aber das was wir dort erlebt haben hat mich so geprägt das ich/wir dort nie ein Bike kaufen würden. Meiner Freundin wurde versucht ein viel zu grosses Bike anzudrehen(O-Ton: kleiner haben wir's nicht in Serie) und mir wollten sie ein Torque-Testbike aus WB zum VK andrehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Oktober 2010)

noie95 schrieb:


> yeah!!!!! endlich auch nen männerlenker!!! yeah!!!!
> 
> nen fetten jungen mit 750mm/30... isch scho echt geil



Tja, leider hast du wieder nicht den Längsten.............., 785mm......


----------



## noie95 (4. Oktober 2010)

egal!... es geht trotzdem ziemlich gut damit... 

sag bloß, deiner ist so lang!?!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2010)

ja, so lang ist meiner jetzt.
Ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.
740- 750 sollte genug sein.

habe ein dhx update in arbeit.
falls das was wird bekommst du info.

die 3 letzten tage in der pfalz hat mich mein slayer nicht enttäuscht.............


----------



## noie95 (4. Oktober 2010)

also ich finds mit 750 echt gut... mir gefällt das feeling. allerdings wie du sagst, man muß sich daran gewöhnen... allerdings ist schon der anblick von so ner handlebar so "porno" dass es einfach mehr spaß damit macht  
für 780+ wären allerdings meine arme zu kurz 

komisch, ich glaub dir aufs wort das dich dein slayer net enttäuscht hat...  bei der geilen gabel!!!

ich hatte mein fahrwerk jetzt mal bei toxo zum service... meine gabel geht jetzt deutlich besser. jetzt mach ich den öltausch noch und dann hoffe ich, paßt das so.
wenn du was zum dämpferverbessern weißt, klasse! ich bin immer noch net so happy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich war gestern mal wieder mit dem SXC unterwegs im Deister: Heavy Trail-riding auf sahnemäßigen Trails. Es hat zwar alles mitgemacht, aber für richtige Trails fühlt es sich doch ein bisschen schwach an, da macht das Switch einen besseren Eindruck. Der Roco Ait hat auch mal durchgeschlagen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> .......... Der Roco Ait hat auch mal durchgeschlagen...



Bei mir hat er dass noch nie getan, er wird wohl auch keine Gelegenheit bekommen.


----------



## Nofaith (4. Oktober 2010)

Das ist mir mit dem Roco noch nicht passiert, selbst auf unserem kleinen Trail um die Ecke.

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt(is schon ein bisschen älter):


----------



## el Lingo (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich war auch sehr erstaunt darüber. Hatte das SXC irgendwie robuster in Erinnerung. Ich brauche daher ein Bike zwischen dem SXC und dem Switch, mir fällt aber noch nicht das passende ein...


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Oktober 2010)

Was hat denn ein durchgeschlagener Dämpfer mit der Robustheit des Rahmens zu tun?
Daß es mit mehr Hub auch robustere Räder gibt steht wohl außer Frage.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2010)

...er wird bei mir keine Gelegenheit bekommen weil er mir nicht in den Rahmen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (4. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...er wird bei mir keine Gelegenheit bekommen weil er mir nicht in den Rahmen kommt.



ach bitte... mach doch mal!!! ich "nehm" dir auch deinen 5er ab


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2010)

ne, den geb ich nicht her.
wir können aber mal in kontakt bleiben, vielleicht gucke ich auch dann mal in deinen rein.bekomme demnächst ein versuchskanickel.


----------



## noie95 (5. Oktober 2010)

also wenn du da was "findest" lass ich dich gerne ran....


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2010)

noie95 schrieb:


> also wenn du da was "findest" lass ich dich gerne ran....



aber nur wenn dich schön zurecht machst!


----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Was hat denn ein durchgeschlagener Dämpfer mit der Robustheit des Rahmens zu tun?
> Daß es mit mehr Hub auch robustere Räder gibt steht wohl außer Frage.



Das eine muss mit dem anderen nichts zu tun haben, dennoch ist dsa SXC für die Art der Trails dauerhaft nicht geschaffen. Aus diesem Grund bin ich auf der Suche nach etwas Neuem.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Oktober 2010)

Als "Enduro" (oder Super Cross Country, weiteres Spaßwort nach Belieben einfügen) muß es ja quasi ein Kompromiss sein.
Meine Aufbauten haben sich im Laufe der Jahre stark gewandelt und das SXC ist bisher der für mich beste Allrounder. Ich hatte schon Räder die bergab deutlich schneller waren und bergauf ziehe ich besser keinen Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail. 
Es ist halt echt immer die Frage wonach genau man sucht. Wenn man nicht auch rauf fahren will gibt es gewiß deutlich potentere und stabilere Räder, keine Frage.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2010)

Popcorn?


----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Popcorn?



Wozu?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2010)

Für Diskussionen über den Einsatzzweck.


----------



## bestmove (5. Oktober 2010)

Hast du ein Problem damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2010)

Nein, aber das hatten wir schon, oder?
Alleine die Definition seines eigen Fahrstils stellt uns doch schon auf eine Probe?

Was für den einen Freeride ist, ist für den anderen einfach biken.
Ihr könnt ja diskutieren, ich halte euch nicht ab.
Der Einsatzbereich des SXC ist groß, das kann was...................


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2010)

Genau deswegen,auch wenn ich nur ein New Old-Slayer habe,nie und nimmer eBay!!
Glückwunsch für den Käufer 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Oktober 2010)

@rocky: So meinte ich das nicht einmal, wollte auch keine unnötige Diskussion vom Zaun brechen  Es ging mir mehr um den Punkt daß man nicht erwarten kann daß ein Rad alles, rundum, mit absoluter Perfektion erledigt. Daß jeder das Radfahren am Besten für sich selbst definiert steht für mich außer Frage 


Die Ebay-Auktion ist auch wirklich mal ein schlechter Witz. So ein Preis geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, dass die Preise weiter fallen werden.
Rocky hat da irgendwie an Anschluss und Image verloren.
So gerne ich die Dinger jetzt auch schon 12 Jahre lang fahre (ausschließlich).


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja, den "Kult"-Bonus bei gebrauchten Rahmen raus zu rechnen ist ja an sich auch ok. Wenn ein Rahmen gut, aber noch frei verkäuflich und überall erhältlich ist, muß man keine Mondpreise dafür bezahlen.
Der Preis war aber wie ich finde jenseits von Gut und Böse. Gut erhaltene Rocky Hardtailrahmen gingen schon für deutlich mehr weg und selbst "steinalte" Fully Rahmen, die einen ähnlichen Neupreis wie ein SXC haben, kann man für mehr Geld verkaufen. Da paßt doch was nicht mehr. Das ist nochmal heftiger wie gebrauchte Fox Teile zu verkaufen vom prozentualen Preisverlust her.


----------



## isartrails (11. Oktober 2010)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Die Ebay-Auktion ist auch wirklich mal ein schlechter Witz. So ein Preis geht mal gar nicht.





mohrstefan schrieb:


> Genau deswegen,auch wenn ich nur ein New Old-Slayer habe,nie und nimmer eBay!!





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Preise weiter fallen werden.





Radical_53 schrieb:


> Der Preis war aber wie ich finde jenseits von Gut und Böse.


Der Preis war weder GUT noch BÖSE. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ich brech' jetzt nicht in Jubelgeschrei aus, aber ich bin auch nicht am Heulen.

Mir fällt in diesem Thread hier ein gewisser Grundtenor auf, der zu meinen glaubt, dass ein Rocky Mountain Bike was Besonderes und demzufolge hochwertig und teuer bezahlt sein müsse. 
Mit diesem Glauben bedienen diese Leute nur die Verkaufspolitik der Firma und deren Importeur.

Die Realität da draussen sieht aber ganz anders aus, wie der Auktionspreis einmal mehr klipp und klar und mit harten Fakten bewiesen hat. 
Wer das nicht wahrhaben will und meint, dann doch lieber auf seinem alten Rahmen, Bike oder sonstwas festhalten zu wollen, kann das gerne tun, die fahren schließlich auch noch in 20 Jahren... 
Der Wert einer Sache lässt sich ohnehin für jeden Einzelnen nur schwer bestimmen: Für den einen ist das Old Slayer (nur um ein Beispiel zu machen) vielleicht das Bike, mit dem er das Biken abseits befestigter Wege erst begonnen hat und somit UNBEZAHLBAR und für den anderen ist's vielleicht doch nur ein mittelmässiger Versuch gewesen, zwei Welten miteinander zu verbinden und somit von nicht mehr allzu großem Wert.

Die Preise werden mit Sicherheit weiter fallen, dafür werden schon die Hersteller mit ihren immer kürzer werdenden Produktzyklen sorgen. DieFrage ist doch auch, wie lange werden sie soch noch ihre hohen VK-Preise leisten können.

Ich jedenfalls kann von mir behaupten, dass ich noch nie ein MTB zum VK gekauft habe (und es waren bestimmt schon 10) und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das für die meisten Biker zutrifft.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. Oktober 2010)

Auktionspreis ist dem Rahmen an sich zwar nicht gerecht, hätte aber auch nicht mehr für ihn erwartet. Ist leider ne langweilige Farbe, voller Aufkleber (auch wenn sie abgehen), ne kleine Größe und ne Beschreibung zum Schluss, die sich für mich nach "der will mir doch nur was andrehen" anhört, auch wenn es nicht so gemeint ist.  Da hätte man vielleicht trotzdem noch ein wenig mehr rausholen können. Es zählt oft der erste Eindruck. (Slayer Fahrer wissen natürlich was sie an dem Rad haben)


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Oktober 2010)

@isartrails: Bei mir ist es zwar ein LE aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne war der Preis des "normalen" Rahmens auch nur 200â¬ niedriger. UVP waren 2700â¬. Selbst wenn man da 1000â¬ weniger fÃ¼r den Rahmen bezahlt hat sind 300â¬ fÃ¼r einen maximal 3 Jahre alten Rahmen kein Preis, wenn er mehr oder weniger ein Jahr als ist wie bei dir schon gleich. Gerade dann nicht, wenn noch ein DÃ¤mpfer mit einer UVP von um die 300â¬ mit drin hÃ¤ngt. Das hat fÃ¼r mich nix mit Kultmarke und Co. zu tun.
Selbst bei einem Canyon oder Radon hÃ¤tte ich den Preis fÃ¼r einen, sagen wir einfach mal vernÃ¼nftig gemachten Alu-Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer, in dem Alter und einem guten Zustand, nicht ok gefunden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich nicht gemeint, dass ein Rocky viel Geld kosten muss.
Ich denke eher, dass die derzeitige Firmenphilosopie nicht gerade förderlich für das Image ist.
Das Material hat einfach nicht mehr die Inovation & Detailliebe.
Die Konkurenz hat nicht geschlafen, leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. Oktober 2010)

deine Fußnote ist mir gerade aufgefallen...*


Kondition ist die Fähigkeit, den Zeitraum zwischen Aufbruch und Zusammenbruch 

so groß als möglichst zu halten  
*


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2010)

uuups!
danke!


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2010)

Schade um diese Tolle Canadieen Firma !!


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Oktober 2010)

Hat wohl nix speziell mit Rocky zu tun,der Bikemarkt ist allgemein total übersättigt und viel zu viele sind leider bereit sehr gutes Material zu Schleuderpreisen zu verramschen...und das vor allem unnötig,etwas mehr Geduld beim Verkauf zahlt sich oft aus.
Im Prinzip sind die ungeduldigen Verramscher Schuld an den aktuellen Gebrauchtpreisen!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja liebe Leute, es wird noch besser werden, das kann man schon erahnen.
Rocky hat ja nun die Preis für 2011 gesenkt, und auch nur, weil der Absatz so dermaßen eingebrochen ist, dass es sonst schneller denn je vorbei mit dem Canadian Spirit gewesen wäre.

Der Preis für den Rahmen ist nicht ok, keine Frage.
Aber auf Ebay ist es sowieso mehr den je schwierig, etwas für den angedachten Preis zu verkaufen.
Schnäppchenjäger sind allgegenwärtig, und das Denken, immer un immer wieder den Preis zu drücken, gibt einfach die Gesellschaft vor. Zumal bei vielen Leuten auch das Geld nicht mehr so locker sitzt, wie vor ein paar Jahren.

Viele möchten ein High End Rad zum dumping-Preis, was sie oftmals bekommen, weil der Markt es einfach vorgibt.

so, nun würd ich aber vorschlagen, wir kommen wieder zum Grundgedanken des Fred´s zurück!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## Nofaith (12. Oktober 2010)

M.M. nach gibt's mehrere Gründe für die Preisentwicklung des SXC's:

1. Ist das SXC ein Auslaufmodell(der Nachfolger tingelt schon durch die Mags)
2. War der UvP gegenüber vergleichbaren Bikes/Rahmen schon sehr hoch(das allein bedeutet aber nicht Highend)
3. Verkaufen mehrere Händler online Ihre Bestände an Rahmen/Bikes günstigst über die Bucht(hier hat man Garantie gegenüber einem gebrauchten)
4. Ist die Zielgruppe für ein solches Bike recht klein

5. Hat die Bikebranche hat m.M. die Preisschraube auch etwas überdreht(BikeAction hier im besonderen, z.B. der Vertex RSL-Rahmen für über 2.5K in 2009)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2010)

Bei Preisschraube überdreht kommen mir an sich eher so Geschichten wie die Top-Modelle von Scott oder Specialized in den Sinn, wo ~7000 oder ähnliche Summen für Stangenräder abgerufen werden.
Bei Komponenten, wie den Topmodellen von Fox oder DT mit um die 1200, schaut es ja auch nicht anders aus. Auch da tut der Verkauf wirklich weh. Nur verliert man dabei eben "nur" etwa 50% auf einen sehr sehr guten Kaufpreis und nicht 80%.
Was ich auch interessant bei Teileverkäufen finde: Mir kommt es oft so vor als würde der Zustand bei gebrauchten Teilen nur unwesentlich den Preis verändern. Zwischen "wie neu", gebraucht und ziemlich verranzt liegt hier oft nicht viel.


PS: Den "Preisbonus" hat Rocky bei den neuen Modellen für mich allein schon durch die Fertigung verloren, die ja allem Anschein nach Richtung Westen und damit Asien ging.


----------



## Nofaith (12. Oktober 2010)

Naja, das Element RSL ist auch nur mit Stangeware ausgestattet und kostet ebenfalls 6.999â¬. 

Fertigen lassen sie alle in TW! Wo liegt also noch der Unterschied? Designed in BC statt USA?


----------



## mr320 (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem ist doch, das andere Firmen ihre Produktion ins Ausland verlagern um konkurenzfähig zu bleiben.
Rocky aber betreibt nur *Gewinnmaximierung!!!* Das SXC ist und wird mein einziges Rocky bleiben, aber das auf EWIG!
Ich hoffe aber noch endlich auf den Monarch Plus.


----------



## isartrails (12. Oktober 2010)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> ...so, nun würd ich aber vorschlagen, wir kommen wieder zum Grundgedanken des Fred´s zurück!


...und der wäre?

Ich finde, diese Diskussion hier ist überfällig.

Und um noch eins draufzusetzen: Ich habe, noch bevor das neue Slayer 2011 in den Läden steht, einen Händler gefunden, der mir bei Order 20 % Preisnachlass geben würde. 
Selbstverständlich will er nicht namentlich genannt werden.
Da braucht einen eigentlich nichts mehr zu wundern.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Oktober 2010)

ganz im ernst: wer wie wenig für seinen gebrauchten rahmen bei ebay oder sonst wo bekommt, interessiert mich herzlich wenig. ich bin dermaßen zufrieden mit meinem SXC (komm gerade von einem unglaublich schönen nightride zurück), dass ich nicht im traum daran denke, das rad zu verscherbeln. allerdings ist das erst so, seitdem ich den roco air TST R im rahmen fahre  
der rahmen kann genau das, was ich will, hält alles aus, was ich ihm zumute, ist (für meine begriffe!) wunderschön, und gut verarbeitet. was will man mehr? weniger gewicht? für mich völlig uninteressant. ich fahr auch mit einem 15kg rad und downhill-bereifung knapp 8000hm in 4 tagen.


(und was der hersteller derzeit aufführt, ist mir auch hübsch wurscht. ich hab mein traumrad ja schon.)


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2010)

Geht mir mit dem Rad genauso  Wenn ich "fertig" damit bin kommt es an die Wand zu meinen drei GTs 

@nofaith: Lange Zeit wurden die Rahmen halt in Kanada gefertigt. Fertigung in bestimmten Ländern, bestenfalls noch mit viel Handarbeit, ist mir etwas wert und das bezahle ich auch gern extra. Scott und Speci habe ich da genannt weil das für mich oberhalb der Versenderräder der Inbegriff für herzlose aber dennoch teure Räder darstellt.


----------



## Nofaith (12. Oktober 2010)

@ Radical 53

Dann räumen wir mal mit einem Vorurteil auf, Specialized hat bis 2001 auch noch in the USA gefertigt. Anbei mal die Detailaufnahmen der Sattelrohre meines Stumpjumpers und S-Works FSR.

Teuer und herzlos? Zumindest hatte ich mit diesen Rädern nie grössere technische Probleme, noch war ein Rahmentausch(SXC) oder -bearbeitung(Switch, Solo) durch den Hersteller/Importeuer notwendig. Bei meinem letzten S war die Gabel Murks, das erstemal das ich unzufrieden mit der Marke war(obwohl ich ohne Murren sofort 'ne neue bekam), das SXC hat dafür einen nicht passend abgestimmten Dämpfer(hier musste ich mir, wie viele andere User auch, selbst helfen).


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2010)

Kein Thema  Das ist sicher auch eine sehr subjektive Sache, mehr wollte ich an dem Beispiel nicht festmachen.
Scott und Speci bauen ja auch weiterhin z.B. besonders leichte, steife und innovative Räder. Die verkaufen sich halt auch ohne "Kult" Faktor. Rocky hatte für mich zum Zeit des Kaufs halt noch das schön gemachte, gut funktionierende und von Hand gefertigte Rad im Angebot. Fällt all das weg (bzw. in Relation, wenn andere es besser funktionierend und schöner/gleich schön gemacht) bleibt halt nicht mehr viel wegen dem man viel Geld oder "mehr" Geld für so ein Rad ausgeben sollte.
Ich find's halt nur auch echt immer wieder schade daß die Hersteller alle die Fertigung ins Ausland legen. Fängt als kleine feine Schmiede an, ab einer gewissen Größe wird alles zerstückelt und nur noch "zu Hause" der Sticker drauf geklatscht. Das kann's doch nicht sein.


----------



## ChuckNoland (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
bin jetzt seit kurzem auch ein stolzer Slayer Besitzer,und auch total begeistert von dem Rad.Bei der letzten Ausfahrt gestern hörte ich aber ein knacken das von der Schwinge kam,und es nur beim eintreten knackte.Beim nachschaun merkte ich das die Gelenke(beide Inbusverbindungen und die untere mit der Flanschmutter) nur Handfest angezogen waren.Normal?Weiss jemand was die Schrauben für nen Drehmoment haben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2010)

Finde es seltsam, dass fast immer auf den fallen Preis verwiesen wird.
Das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn!

Wer nur ein teures Rad kaufen will, bitte.
Ich möchte ein Bike das was taugt und in dem ein gewisses Maß an "Liebe von anderen Bikern" verbaut wurde.

Es wäre doch kostenneutral, in einem kleinen Rahmen den Dämpfer werksmäßig "weicher" abstimmen zu lassen, als in einem großen Rahmen.
Versender wie Canyon machen das doch auch, kost kein Aufpreis!

Oder einen Steuersatz zu verwenden, mit dem man den Steuerwinkel verstellen kann. Dürfte ja dann auch etwas mehr kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es wäre doch kostenneutral, in einem kleinen Rahmen den Dämpfer werksmäßig "weicher" abstimmen zu lassen, als in einem großen Rahmen.
> Versender wie Canyon machen das doch auch, kost kein Aufpreis!
> 
> Oder einen Steuersatz zu verwenden, mit dem man den Steuerwinkel verstellen kann. Dürfte ja dann auch etwas mehr kosten.



Oh man, dein ewiger Kampf um individuelle Dämpferabstimmungen hat ja schon was vom Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Und kostenneutral ist es keineswegs; außerdem ist der Kreis derjenigen, die ihren Dämpfer optimal abstimmen, sehr klein; schau dich mal am Berg um: die meisten Biker fahren immer noch 3 Bar auf den Reifen (rollt besser...), pumpen die Dämpfer Richtung starr auf (pumpt weniger bergan) und freuen sich trotzdem... für die paar leidenschaftlichen RM-Fahrer lohnt sich keineswegs eine individuelle Abstimmung; auch kommen die Mechaniker in den Shops damit niemals klar (lass dir mal von einem normal ausgebildeten Mechaniker oder Verkäufer ein pro-Pedal-System erklären), von der Ersatzteilproblematik ganz zu schweigen.

Und mal ganz generell: die meisten RM-Fahrer hier in den diversen Foren wollen doch gar keine Standard-Abstimmung, weil es dann nichts zu pimpen gäbe (was viel Spaß macht) und sie dann auch keine Feldzüge gegen andere Dämpfersysteme führen könnten (Na ja). Der Reiz an Marken wie RM in Europa ist doch, ein überteuertes Luxusprodukt mit mäßiger Ausstattung zu kaufen und dann noch mal richtig was in die Individualisierung zu stecken: hier im Forum gibt es doch kein RM von der Stange - wär doch auch langweilig. Dafür gibt es dann Canyon oder Cube.

Und verstellbare Lenkwinkel? Der Trend geht doch eher in noch mehr Vereinfachung, noch kostensparendere Montagelösungen: BB-92-Kurbellager brauchen nur noch maschinell eingepresst werden, integrierte Steuersätze werden ebenfalls maschinell eingepresst und schon hast du 20min Personalkosten eingespart und deine Marketing-Leute verkaufen das noch als Fortschritt! (Slayer 2011)  mit einem verstellbaren Lenkwinkel muss man erst mal klarkommen wollen.

Ich denke, SXC-Fahrer bleiben Exoten: sie fahren ein liebgewonnenes, trotzdem mit konzeptionellen und qualitativen Mängeln versehenes Rad  das erst durch viel Arbeit ein richtig gutes Rad wird.


----------



## bestmove (13. Oktober 2010)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin jetzt seit kurzem auch ein stolzer Slayer Besitzer,und auch total begeistert von dem Rad.Bei der letzten Ausfahrt gestern hörte ich aber ein knacken das von der Schwinge kam,und es nur beim eintreten knackte.Beim nachschaun merkte ich das die Gelenke(beide Inbusverbindungen und die untere mit der Flanschmutter) nur Handfest angezogen waren.Normal?Weiss jemand was die Schrauben für nen Drehmoment haben?



11Nm. Das knacken kann auch vom unteren Bolzen kommen, der braucht dann mal ne Schmierung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2010)

Deine Aussage versteh ich nicht ganz.

Du schreibst, dass die meisten Biker den Dämpfer nicht richtig abstimmen weil sie keine Ahnung haben.
Aber selbst wenn du Ahnung hast, musst du mit dem falschen Setup fahren?
Das Anpassen der Druckstufe und des PP auf leichte Fahrer ist kein Hexenwerk.

Die Änderung kostet nix bei einem Neurad!

Aber du scheinst ja glauben, die mangelnde Grundabstimmung sei beabsichtigt.
Sonst hätte der RM- Fahrer nix zu pimpen.

Sorry, aber dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.


----------



## isartrails (13. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> ...Der Reiz an Marken wie RM in Europa ist doch, ein überteuertes Luxusprodukt mit mäßiger Ausstattung zu kaufen und dann noch mal richtig was in die Individualisierung zu stecken...
> (...)
> ... SXC-Fahrer bleiben Exoten: sie fahren ein liebgewonnenes, trotzdem mit konzeptionellen und qualitativen Mängeln versehenes Rad  das erst durch viel Arbeit ein richtig gutes Rad wird.


Wunderbar zusammengefasst!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.


Und ich ebensowenig.

Was gibt's denn gegen "Stangenware" einzuwenden, wenn sie funktioniert? Es mag zutreffen, dass viele Rocky-Fans erst duch das Pimpen ihres mittelmässigen Produkts das Gefühl bekommen, ein "individuelles" Bike zu fahren (und auch ich habe nochmals Unsummen in Fox Talas, funktionierende Shimano-Lager, absenkbare Sattelstütze, vernünftige Laufräder, etc. investiert), aber ich gehöre eher zu der Gruppe Konsumenten, die das zwangsweise tun müssen und nicht weil sie's wollen. Ich erwarte eigentlich, dass der Hersteller bei den Preisen schon von Haus aus ein serienreifes Produkt "von der Stange" anbietet. Insofern kann ich auch die hier häufig vorgetragene Schelte an den sogenannten "herzlosen" Produkten von Scott, Specialized oder Giant nicht nachvollziehen. Um das Beurteilen zu können, müsstet ihr deren Bikes schon mal fahren. Dann würdet ihr feststellen, dass sie erstaunlich gut funktionieren und extrem wenig Wünsche offen lassen.
Ich bin letzte Woche in Südfrankreich auf dem Bikefestival Roc d'Azur leihweise vier Tage lang ein Lapierre Zesty 714 in carbon "von der Stange" gefahren (zuvor noch nie drauf gesessen!) und war begeistert, wie problemlos sich das Teil fährt. Das ist: draufsitzen und sich wohlfühlen. Und genau so sollte es sein. Klar findet man da auch was zu mäkeln: Sattelstütze und Gabel sind nicht absenkbar, einen Flaschenhalter kann man nirgends anbringen. Aber wie das Ding vom Draufsitzen weg bergauf und bergab fährt, das muss man mit einem Slayer erstmal  mühevoll mit einigen Testfahrten und individuellen Frisierlösungen rausfinden (Roco Air, Abfeilen, Dämpfervolumen mit Coladosen verkleinern und ähnliche Späße...).
Und hat man das endlich geschafft, dann wähnt man sich zugehörig zu einer kleinen, feinen, elitären Individualistengruppe, die ach Gott so gar nichts zu tun haben will mit dem Mainstream, den zu bemitleidenden, geistig armen Canyon-, Cube- oder Scott-Fahrern. (Achtung: Sarkasmus)


----------



## el Lingo (13. Oktober 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Und um noch eins draufzusetzen: Ich habe, noch bevor das neue Slayer 2011 in den Läden steht, einen Händler gefunden, der mir bei Order 20 % Preisnachlass geben würde.
> Selbstverständlich will er nicht namentlich genannt werden.
> Da braucht einen eigentlich nichts mehr zu wundern.



Jetzt mal mit Verlaub, aber darauf braucht man sich nun wirklich nichts einbilden, das ist in vielen Bereichen und auch bie vielen Händlern möglich.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Oktober 2010)

Das liegt daran das der Händler davon profitiert weil er eine höhere Abnahmemenge hat und dadurch Prozente beim Vertrieb bekommt.


----------



## ChuckNoland (13. Oktober 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> 11Nm. Das knacken kann auch vom unteren Bolzen kommen, der braucht dann mal ne Schmierung.



O.K. danke!
Glaub sie waren einfach zu lose,hab sie angezogen und das knacken ist weg.Wenns wieder knackt werd ich wohl mal fetten.Woher kriegt man die Drehmomentangaben?In der Gebrauchsanweisung ist ja nix zu finden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2010)

ChuckNoland, guckst du hier: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2010_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Der Reiz an Marken wie RM in Europa ist doch, ein überteuertes Luxusprodukt mit mäßiger Ausstattung zu kaufen



zm Glück hab ich mir nur den Rahmen relativ günstig gekauft und von vornherein nach Wunsch aufgebaut. Komplett hätte das SXC auch nie für mich zur Wahl gestanden. Mit einem kompletten Kona, zum Teileverkauf, in der Hinterhand wurde es aber zum Schluss recht billig.  Ansonsten hat Rocky wirklich einiges verschlafen und das nicht nur beim Rahmengewicht. Mir hatte die auffällige Rahmenform gefallen u zufällig stand RM drauf. Ich möchte aber lieber kein Zesty, Remedy oder Reign fahren um mich hinterher nicht zu ärgern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wonda1982 (15. Oktober 2010)

Leute ich brauch eure Hilfe!!!

Ich suche eine Steuersatz bei dem man den Winkel verstellen kann. Den von Cane Creek kann ich leider nicht verbauen denn ich hab ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr wo der Steuersatz eingepresst werden muss.
Also wenn ihr einen Tip für mich habt würde ich mich freun.


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2010)

Kauf Dir eine Gabel mit verstellbarem Federweg, das dürfte das einzig mögliche im SXC sein, da es kein 1.5 Steuerrohr hat.


----------



## Flo7 (18. Oktober 2010)

Nur mal ne Kurze frage an euch.

Passt 16,5 bei einer Körpergröße von 171cm, denke nämlich dass der 18er zu groß ist?!

Danke und Lg,

FLo


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. Oktober 2010)

Frage wurde ein paar Seiten vorher schon beantwortet...und noch ein paar Seiten vorher auch schon...und davor auch schon... erstmal lesen


----------



## Der Toni (19. Oktober 2010)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Kurze frage an euch.
> 
> Passt 16,5 bei einer Körpergröße von 171cm, denke nämlich dass der 18er zu groß ist?!
> 
> ...



Ja


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Oktober 2010)

...damit der montag nicht ganz so trist beginnt, hier was buntes vom wochenende aus graz - natürlich mit dem SXC (ein votec VSX hat sich allerdings auch ins video geschummelt):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChuckNoland (30. Oktober 2010)

Morgen 
Hier mal meins!Ist aber noch im Anfangsstadium


----------



## el Lingo (30. Oktober 2010)

Noch so sauber, schön!


----------



## qwwq20091 (3. November 2010)

Hallo! wolte fragen,hat eine interesse sein *Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC,oder Switch, gegen meine Flatline zu tauschen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## Nasum (3. November 2010)

Hab dir gerade mal ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## mr320 (3. November 2010)

Nun ist ja der Monarch Plus RC3 bei den ersten Händlern erhältlich. 

Zur Auswahl stehen:

Monarch Plus "Tune mid"
Monarch Plus "Tune high"
Monarch Plus "High Volume" "Tune low"
Monarch Plus "High Volume" "Tune mid"
Monarch Plus "High Volume" "Tune high"

Das SxC hat aber von der Leverage Ratio Kurve her eine eher bescheiden deutbare Kurve. siehe hier (Sorry, aber ich bediene mich mal hier)
Auch denke ich mal das es zum Monarch Plus eine neue "Leverage Ratio Chart" geben wird.

Zu welchem Dämpfer würdet ihr tendieren?
Brauche dringend Rat, weil mir der DHX Air zum Halse raus hängt.
Gruß Marco


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2010)

was nervt dich am dhx denn genau??


----------



## Nofaith (4. November 2010)

@mr320

Bei den "alten" Monarchs wäre es für die Einbaulänge 200x57mm ein E-Tune gewesen, das ergibt sich schon allein aus dem recht hohen Übersetzungsverhältnis beim Slayer SXC (gemittelt liegt das laut Hersteller bei 1:2.7). 

Ich persönlich würde den High-Tune nehmen, das müsste dem E-Tune entsprechen. Wir haben bei 'nem Kumpel von mir am Lapierre Zesty den Fox gegen den neuen Monarch mit High Tune getauscht. Ist ein völlig anderes Bike, sackt beim Antritt nicht weg und nutzt trotzdem den FW. Wenn man den High-Tune nimmt kann man immer noch die Shims verändern(der Dämpfer ist dann max. bestückt).


----------



## mr320 (4. November 2010)

Hatte ich mir so ähnlich gedacht. Wäre dann noch zu klären ob normale oder große Luftkammer? Persönlich würde ich ja den "High Volume" bevorzugen.
Ich werd mal versuchen, einen Vorschlag von Sport Import oder Sram zu bekommen. Im Moment finde ich aber auf keiner Seite im Netz, eine "Leverage Ratio Chart" zum Monarch Plus. (Vielleicht sind die im Verkauf erhältlichen OEM's und deshalb noch kein Support)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2010)

mr320 schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir so ähnlich gedacht. Wäre dann noch zu klären ob normale oder große Luftkammer? Persönlich würde ich ja den "High Volume" bevorzugen.....



Warum große Luftkammer?
Die Kennlinie erfordert doch eher eine Progressive Kurve vom Dämpfer.
Die meisten verkleinern ihre Kammer doch im SXC.


----------



## mr320 (5. November 2010)

Da hast Du schon recht, aber der gelobte Roco Air besitzt ja ebenfalls eine große Luftkammer. Außerdem verspreche ich mir von der großen Luftkammer einen größeren Einstellbereich.
Letztendlich komme ich wohl nicht drum herum, mich mal bei Rocky Mountain oder Sport Import zu informieren. Werde das nächste Woche mal tun.
Infos folgen dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2010)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du dich noch nicht mit dem DHX auseinander gesetzt hast.
Ohne dass, wirst du auch mit einem anderen Dämpfer eine herbe Enttäuschung erleben.


----------



## mr320 (5. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du dich noch nicht mit dem DHX auseinander gesetzt hast.



Da hast du vollkommen recht! Zumindest nicht weiter, als es am original Dämpfer möglich ist. Ich hab nur keinen Bock drauf, den Dämpfer auseinander zu nehmen und irgendwelchen Plastikkram dort reinzulegen.

Hinzu kommt das mein Dämpfer im Frühjahr zur Wartung bei Toxo war und man mir schon zu einen neuen Dämpfer geraten hat. (2 heftige Steinschläge in der Lauffläche vom Dämpfer, Kolbenbeschichtung zeigt deutlichen sichtbaren Verschleiß)
Also möchte ich einfach den Versuch wagen, wenn ich ohnehin nicht um einen neuen Dämpfer herumkomme.

Wäre ja auch schon passiert, hätte ich den ROCO Air in den Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2010)

Wenn er äußerlich beschädigt ist, ok.
den Plastikkram einlegen ist kein Hexenwerk.
Du verkleinerst nur die Hauptluftkammer, ohne eine  Kleinere kaufen (fox bietet 3 verschiedene Größen an) zu müssen.

Ich wollte übrigens auch einen roco kaufen.
Die Probefahrten im Vorfeld haben mich aber wieder davon abgebracht.


----------



## mr320 (5. November 2010)

Mit wessen Rad hast du die Probefahrt gemacht?


----------



## Nofaith (5. November 2010)

Na, das kann ich beantworten. Er hat beim Slayer-Treffen kurz auf meinem gesessen. Wirklich gefahren ist er nicht. Hinzu kommt das ich mein Bike zwei Tage vorm Treffen verliehen hatte und der Ausleiher den Druck im Dämpfer so erhöht hatte das kein Sag mehr vorhanden war. War deshalb nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

Allgemein ist es recht schwierig Dämpfer- und Gabeleinstellung zu vergleichen, da man sich das Bike auf seine vorlieben einstellt. Ich persönlich z.B. fahr mit sehr wenig Zugstufe bei Dämpfer und Gabel, manchem ist das zu schnell, ich mags.

Mit dem Monarch triffst Du mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl, wenn Du ihn hast können wir gern auch mal untereinander die Dämpfer switchen. 

Kleine oder grosse Kammer? Kleine Kammer = progressiveres Verhalten des Dämpfers, grosse Kammer = etwas linearer, was bei dem Verlauf der Übersetzungskurve im mittleren FW zu einem gewissen durchsacken beim DHX führt. Beim RP23 ist das übrigens nicht so ausgeprägt(im SXC). Durch die verschiedenen "Tunes" des Monarchs werden die negativen Folgen eines steigenden oder fallenden Kennlinienverlaufs etwas "kompensiert".


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Na, das kann ich beantworten...............



Was du alles beantworten kannst?
Aber stimmt, mit deinem bin ich nicht gefahren.
Das war in der Tat total verstellt.

Du hast aber nicht das einzige Slayer.


----------



## Nofaith (5. November 2010)

Juup,....

Kennedy, Titanic,... Was magste wissen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2010)

eigentlich will ich nix wissen.

außer, wie geht es dir?


----------



## Nofaith (5. November 2010)

Soweit ganz gut, Urlaub... Und selbst? Wart Ihr nochmal in der Pfalz?  

Wollt eigentlich die Nadellager einbauen, hab aber jetzt einen potentiellen Käufer für's Slayer. Malschauen was ich mach, eventuell geh ich fremd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2010)

ja, in der Pfalz war ich noch 2x.
Nochmals neue Wege gefunden.

Falls du keine Verwendung für die Nadellager haben solltest, gib mal kurz Bescheid.
Vielleicht funzen die ja bei mir ohne Spiel (die Enduro hatten Spiel, geklappert)


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2010)

Habe am WE den DHX Air 5.0 an meinem SXC gewartet.

Jetzt ist 5er Ãl drin und der Trennkolben hat eine Ãlschmierung bekommen.
Der DÃ¤mpfer ist wesentlich âlebendigerâ geworden.
Das alte Ãl war nach 1 Jahr nur noch schwarze BrÃ¼he.

Wer einen DHX Air 4.0 fÃ¤hrt, kann Ã¼ber die Lage des Trennkolbens die Progression variieren. (Also im Prinzip einen 5.0 simulieren)

Das Bike fÃ¤hrt sich viel geschmeidiger, das Hinterrad folgt z. B. einer Treppe âviel satterâ (hÃ¶rt man sogar).

_*Kann nur jedem empfehlen, seinen DHX auch einer Kur zu unterziehen!!!*_


----------



## van_nilles (17. November 2010)

auf der seite von FOX steht ja, dass man den dhx 4.0 jährlich zur wartung einschicken sollte. habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht, ist aber glaub langsam mal an der zeit...
macht das sinn? was würde der spass denn kosten?
wie sieht es mit selbst machen aus?


----------



## mohrstefan (17. November 2010)

Was kann er denn nicht, was er vorher  konnte ????
WEITERFAHREN !!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2010)

Das alte Ãl verliert bei zunehmender Temperatur schnelle an ViskositÃ¤t als neues Ãl.

Wenn du Luftkammer und PiggyPack mit wartest, (was ja automatisch kommt) wird er etwas lebhafter.
Kostet bei Toxo irgendwo um 113â¬.

Wenn man es selbst macht, etwa 2h Arbeit und etwas Ãl/ Fett/ Reiniger.


----------



## van_nilles (18. November 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Was kann er denn nicht, was er vorher  konnte ????



habe das gefühl er spricht auf leichte bis mittlere schläge schlechter schlechter an.

113 sind ja ne gute stange geld...
wie schwer ist die wartung? gibt es da ne gute anleitung dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesebroetchen (21. November 2010)

Hallo,

kurzer Zwischeneinwurf...
ich habe mich, wie nicht schwer zu verstehen in das SXC verguckt.

Wenn jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt sein SXC 18" los zu werden, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen. (Modell ab 07? ohne gelochtes Knotenblech, Farbe egal muss nur funktionieren)

Cheers


----------



## mohrstefan (21. November 2010)

van_nilles schrieb:


> habe das gefühl er spricht auf leichte bis mittlere schläge schlechter schlechter an.
> 
> 113 sind ja ne gute stange geld...
> wie schwer ist die wartung? gibt es da ne gute anleitung dazu?


 
http://www.toxoholics.de/wp_help/


----------



## Kind der Küste (22. November 2010)

Moin Männer,

ich bin mir zzt. in Sachen gabel für mein SXC unschlüssig :|.
RS Lyrik oder ne Fox 36 rc2.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2010)

Das kommt drauf an welches Modell du bevorzugst.
Ich fahre das SXC seit 3 Jahren mit der 36er VAN RC2.
Absenkung vermisse ich nicht.

Dafür habe ich eine aktive Gabel, so gut wie kein Losbrechmoment, kaum Wartung.
Ich würde sie wieder kaufen, auch wenn der Hinterbau einen Luftdämpfer hat.


----------



## Der Toni (23. November 2010)

Ich habe die Talas 36 RC2 und die Lyric 2Step. Wenn ich nur eine behalten dürfte, wär´s die Talas.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. November 2010)

Eine Van würde ich mir nochmal kaufen. Eine Talas definitiv nicht.


----------



## noie95 (23. November 2010)

ich hab ne talas an meinem sxc! 
meiner meinung nach brauchst du abr an so nem bike keine absenkung. ich habs jetzt 2,5jahre und 14tkm draufgefahren und erst einmal die absenkung wirklich gebraucht. das war beim ax dieses jahr bei 28%. sonst ging alles ohne hoch... zwar langsam aber es ging.
wenn ich nun wieder ne gabel kaufen würde, würde ich definitiv ne van nehmen!!! meine talas spricht zwar ganz gut an, vorallem wenn sie wieder vom service kommt, aber eine van ist der totale traum was das ansprechen angeht. ich hatte dieses jahr das vergnügen das mal eins zu eins zu testen.
also wenn du ne gabel willst, die richtig sensibel alles schluckt, hol dir ne van! ich würds auch machen.
und rc2 auf jeden fall. man hat einfach die möglichkeit zu "spielen". ich reg mich heute noch drüber auf damals nur ne r genommen zu haben.

also viel glück bei deiner entscheidung und ohne ende spaß mit dem bike! ist was feines so ein sxc...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. November 2010)

Was der Geldbeutel halt hergibt. Ne Fox ist auf jeden Fall vom Design schöner und auch die hochwertigere Gabel. Bin mit meiner Lyrik U-Turn, bis aufs Gewicht, aber auch zufrieden. Bei Bergtour-Ambitionen, würde ich aber auf jeden Fall mit Absenkung nehmen. Ist auf längeren steileren Auffahrten leichter u angenehmer zu fahren. Ja... würde wahrscheinlich auch ohne gehen aber das Rad wir dann vorne einfach zu kippelig und man muß ständig sein Gewicht nach vorne halten.


----------



## Kind der Küste (24. November 2010)

Danke für eure Erfahrungen.

Sitze gerde zwischen den Stühlen .

Habe eine 36 Talas RC 2 und eine 36 Van R zu einem guten Preis angeboten bekommen.
Die Lyrik ist raus aus meiner Optionswahl.

Bin hin-und hergerissen.
Hätte in manchen Situation schon 'ne Begrenzung.

Sehr ärgerlich das die Van nur eine "R" ist.
Trotzdem zur Van greifen, oder nochmal nach ner RC gucken, wobei man für die natürlich auch nochmal tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2010)

Guck nach dem Baujahr!
Bis 2009 hatten die RC Kartuschen Krankheiten.
Bis 2007 hat das Castin gemuckt. (das ohne Schnellspanner)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (24. November 2010)

Es ist eine 2009er Talas
und eine 2010er VAN.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2010)

Ich würde die 2010er VAN nehmen!
Auch wenn es "nur" eine R ist.
Beim offenen Ölbad kannst du ohne große Kenntnisse das Öl tauschen und die Dämpfung damit beeinflussen.
Sorgloser als VAN mit offenem Ölbad gibt es nix!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. November 2010)

so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. November 2010)

die Van muß dann aber auch die zum Fahrergewicht passende Feder haben. Da investiert man vielleicht nochmal ins Probieren. Kommt einfach darauf an was man mit dem Rad vor hat. Für auf u ab Touren würde ich die Talas nehmen. Wenns mehr fürn Park ist die Van. Ist auf jeden Fall die problemlosere Gabel...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. November 2010)

Die VAN fährt genauso hoch wie eine Talas.
Absenkung braucht man meiner Meinung nach am SXC nicht.


----------



## Jurek (25. November 2010)

also ich fahr an meinem slayer sxc ne marzocchi all mountain 1, und bin um die absenkung super dankbar. benutze sie immer, sobald ich kurz nur im flachen, oder bergauf fahr, fährt sich einfach einfacher, die gabel arbeitet nicht mehr so viel=> weniger energieverlust, und die sitzhaltung mit abgsenkter gabel ist zum pedallieren für mich viel geeigneter


----------



## isartrails (26. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...Absenkung braucht man meiner Meinung nach am SXC nicht.


Das hast Du ja jetzt schon mehrfach gesagt. 
Meiner Meinung nach schon.
Aber, was braucht man schon...?
Ich würde sagen, das hängt davon ab, welche Performance man von seinem Bike erwartet. Wenn steile Rampen bergauf zum Programm gehören, dann wüsste ich nicht, warum man auf eine Absenkung verzichten sollte.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (26. November 2010)

Das hängt auch etwas von der Geometrie/ Rahmengröße ab. Ich stand beim Kauf zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen. Ich hatte mich damals für die kleinere Variante entschieden. Folge: Ich fahre (gegenüber der größeren Variante) mit mehr Sattelüberhöhung und einem längeren Vorbau. Damit bekomme bekomme ich bei fast jeder Steigung ausreichend Druck auf das Vorderrad.
Beim größeren Rahmen jedoch, hätte ich auf die Gabelabsenkung nicht verzichten wollen.
Außerdem macht es einen Unterschied ob du eine Asphalt-/Schotterstraße oder im gröberen Gelände steil bergauf fährst. Bei ersterem wirst die Absenkung am SXC wohl nie brauchen. Sobald es aber etwas ruppiger wird schon.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das hast Du ja jetzt schon mehrfach gesagt.



Wenn sich das Kind der Küste mit der SUFU geschäftigt hätte, hätte ich es nicht nochmal geschrieben.
Davon lebt ein Forum.


isartrails schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das hängt davon ab, welche Performance man von seinem Bike erwartet..


Klar. Talas = weniger Performance



Blutsturz schrieb:


> ...Außerdem macht es einen Unterschied ob du eine Asphalt-/Schotterstraße oder im gröberen Gelände steil bergauf fährst. Bei ersterem wirst die Absenkung am SXC wohl nie brauchen. Sobald es aber etwas ruppiger wird schon.


Das ehe ich genau umgekehrt. Je ruppiger, je mehr Performance will ich. Bei elend langen Anstiegen kann dir die Talas vielleicht etwas die Klöten schonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Talas = weniger Performance




auch wenn ich jetzt keine Talas fahre...bin vorher aber ne 32er Fox Float gefahren und die war super. Das bisschen "weniger Performance" gegenüber ner Stahlfedergabel VAN dürfte für 90% der Standard(alles)fahrer irrelevant sein. Ich halte ne Absenkung für so ein (dieses?) Allmountainbike wichtiger als auf jeden Kieselstein anzusprechen. Mein Rad fahre ich auch mit längerem Vorbau und starker Überhöhung und bin trotzdem froh die Absenkung in den Bergen zu haben. Bei dem Talas-System kann man allerdings auch nur hoffen, daß es lange funktioniert. Bei der Lyrik habe ich Absenkung u Stahlfeder u einfache Wartungen u Gewicht
Aber jeder ebend so wie er mag...

...aber alles off topic...


----------



## isartrails (27. November 2010)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...das hängt davon ab, welche Performance man von seinem Bike erwartet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann es sein, dass Du ein wenig provozieren willst...? 
Ich habe geschrieben, WELCHE Performance und nicht WIEVIEL.
Niemand hier spricht einer Stahlfedergabel ab, performant zu sein.
Du willst aber nicht im ernst behaupten, dass eine absenkbare Luftfedergabel nicht auch brauchbare Leistung böte. Halt eine andere.
Wenn's nicht so wäre, gäbe es keine.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. November 2010)

Im Vergleich zur Van finde ich ist das Absenken bei der Talas sehr teuer erkauft. Top gewartet funktioniert sie zwar gut aber hat auch dann noch einige Tücken, die man bei der Van nicht in Kauf nehmen muß und die auch andere Luftgabeln nicht so ausgeprägt aufweisen.
Mir kommt sicher keine Talas mehr ins Haus.


----------



## dhpucky (29. November 2010)

Bin ich der einzigste Grobmotoriker mit ner Talas hier? Ich hab sie nun die 2. Saison gefahren und bin immer noch zufrieden. 

Bin eigentlich kein Fox Fan, aber ich hab sie gerade wegen der unkomplizierten Absenkung gegen meine 55 ATA getauscht und finde, dass die Performance gut zum RP23 passt. Am Ansprechverahalten hab ich nix zu meckern. Stahlfeder hab ich auch mal getestet - passt aber nicht zum Luftdämpfer - finde ich.

Und ja - ich möchte vorallem nicht auf eine Absenkung verzichten. Bei mir zu Hause und in den Alpen gibt´s für meinen Geschmack genug Gründe dafür. Fahre nen 70er Vorbau und nen 30er Lenker - keine Spacer. 

Das einzigst erwähnenswerte ist vielleicht der übertriebene Durchschlagschutz ab Werk und der damit ungenutzte Federweg. Aber das kann man ja beheben. 

Also, wenn jemand Wert auf ne Absenkung legt, dann is die Talas durchaus fahrbar.


----------



## Der Toni (29. November 2010)

Ich fahre auch seit 3 Jahren meine 36er Talas und bin sehr zufrieden. Die federt nicht jeden Piselkiesel weg, aber wenn´s zur Sache geht, ist sie da.
Und ja, ich benutze die Absenkung oft, allerdings nur 160 - 100. Die 130er Funktion find ich überflüssig.


----------



## nrgmac (30. November 2010)

Bin mit meiner Talas auch sehr zufrieden... Gutes Absenksystem im Vergleich zu U-Turn und RTWD!
130-iger Einstellung nutze ich doch recht häufig (auf langen Touren macht es das SXC einfach ein wenig sportlicher).
Das Niveau der Gabel ist sehr gut, wenn auch nicht mit einer High-End Stahlfeder zu vergleichen. Aber: Auch das ist Geschmacksache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2010)

Habe am WE meinen DHX Air 5.0 aus dem SXC komplett zerlegt, gewartet und neu befüllt.
Ich kann euch nur raten, das auch zu tun!
Ihr werdet den Hinterbau unter Umständen anschließend kaum wiederkennen!!!

Dabei ist eine Stelle zu Tage gekommen, die man mir bei einem teuren Service nicht mit Fett zusammengebaut hatte. (etwa 1,5 Jahre her)
Dadurch ist die ProPedal- Feder fast durchgerostet.
Da sie aufgrund des geschächten Querschnitt schon an Spannung verloren hatte, war mein ProPaedal stärker als sonst geworden.

Um dem vorzubeugen, solltet ihr zumindest das ProPedal- Rad (oder den Hebel) abnehmen, und den darunter liegenden Bolzen gut einspühen.
Darunter liegt die besagte Feder!
Viel Spaß am SXC!!!


----------



## nrgmac (12. Dezember 2010)

Was leider mal wieder zeigt, dass selbst ein geniales Bike nur so gut sein kann, wie der Service! Danke für die Info... 

Happy Trails


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2010)

Jep!
Wer gut schmiert, der gut "fiehrt"........

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Service mit allem dum und dran etwa 150,-â¬ kostet und dann so einejn vorprogrammierten Mist zurÃ¼ck bekommt.
Dazu wurde mein DÃ¤mpfer damals noch nicht einmal komplett zerlegt.
(ProPedal- Einheit wurde komplett ignoriert)


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Dezember 2010)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Bin mit meiner Talas auch sehr zufrieden... Gutes Absenksystem im Vergleich zu U-Turn und RTWD!



was ist denn jetzt an der U-Turn Absenkung schlechter  wüsste kein einfacheres, genialeres und haltbareres System um eine Stahlfeder-Gabel abzusenken. Das es nicht so schnell gehn kann wie bei einer Luftgabel dürfte klar sein...


----------



## nrgmac (13. Dezember 2010)

Damit hast Du die Antwort quasi schon gegeben.

Talas: in der Fahrt mal schnell am Hebel ziehen und die Absenkung geht von 110-160 oder umgekehrt.... 

U-Turn: Anhalten und am Rädchen drehen......NEE!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Dezember 2010)

wie oft ziehst du denn während einer Tour am Hebel?  Da fahr ich lieber die sorglos Stahlfeder und schraube einmal (während der Fahrt) vor einer laaangen steilen Auffahrt einmal runter und während der Verschnaufpause auf dem Gipfel wieder 4 Drehungen hoch und genieße auf der Abfahrt die Stahlfederperformance  Alles egal...Hauptsache die Gabeln funktionieren...

(hätte aber wegen der Optik und dem Gewicht auch lieber erst ne Fox gehabt, aber die Lyrik gabs für die Hälfte u sie arbeitet top)


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2010)

Und woran ziehen/ drehen wenn nix da ist?


----------



## nrgmac (13. Dezember 2010)

Die 2-Step kenn ich auch.... Einigen Berichten hier im Forum zum trotz, ich finde sie geil! Aber auch die ist wieder mal eine Air-Gabel.....

Meine letzte Stahlfeder war eine Minute One.... 1800 g und trotzdem stabil und ein Federkomfort, den nur eine Stahlfeder bietet...

Möchte trotzdem nicht mehr auf die Fox verzichten. Würde sie mir für den Aftermarkt-Preis auch nicht kaufen (die spinnen doch!!!).
Wie oft ich an dem Hebel ziehe? Hier im Taunus relativ häufig... Viele kleine Rampen und ein paar längere Anstiege mit 500 oder 600 HM am Stück.


----------



## nrgmac (13. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und woran ziehen/ drehen wenn nix da ist?



Wie nix da???

Dann zieh eben fester am Lenker.... dann geht es auch vorwärts!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Dezember 2010)

das geht am raceface atlas fr mit 785(?)mm..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (13. Dezember 2010)

Den noch mit 40 mm rise und man kann das Ding Ape-Hanger nennen


----------



## nrgmac (25. Dezember 2010)

Hat schon einer mal einen RS Dämpfer in seinem SXC gefahren?

Gibt da ab 2011 für den Aftermarket was ganz interessantes...

http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/monarch-plus-rc3

Könnte im SXC durchaus gut gehen....


----------



## mr320 (25. Dezember 2010)

Noch nicht! steht aber definitiv Februar/März an. Die Schwierigkeit besteht ja darin, welche Variante am besten mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert.

Von BA kannst Du keine Hilfe erwarten. Auf direkte Antwort kam gar nichts. Eine Anfrage in der "BIKE" wurde zu BA weitergeleitet mit dem Hinweiß mich an "SRAM" zu wenden.
PS: man konnte sich nicht daran erinnern jemals eine Frage diesbezüglich erhalten zu haben  Anfrage war drei Wochen her!

Mit der Hotline von "SRAM" habe ich auch schon telefoniert und habe vom RS Spezi auch einen Tip bekommen (Kleine Kammer / Tune mid)

Letztendlich komme ich aber um das Austesten nicht ganz drum herum.
Möchte das aber erst tun, wenn die Temperaturen wenigstens wieder +Grade anzeigen und das ganze etwas aussagekräftiger ist, als im Moment.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde eine möglichst große Luftkammer nehmen.
Die kann man doch im Handundrehen selbst verkleinern/ anpassen (Plastilstreifen einlegen)
Vergrößern kann man sie hingegen nicht.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man sie nicht braucht wiegt sie aber auch mehr. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat z.B. der RP23 mit der kleinsten Kammer in groß knapp 200g, mit der größten Kammer allerdings knapp 300g.
Ich denke ich würde es mir einfach machen und den Dämpfer bei TF in England bestellen. Die Jungs finden zum Einen sicher für den Einsatzzweck und Fahrer die passende Variante und passen ihn gewiß auch gleich vom Original ausgehend nochmal etwas feiner an.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2010)

100g für die übergeschobene Kammer?
Kann ich nicht glauben.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich vorher auch nicht geglaubt eh ich den Dämpfer gewogen hatte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2010)

ich werde bei Gelegenheit die Kammer mal wiegen.

aber davon unabhängig: mein Dämpfer soll in erster Linie funktionieren, nicht leicht machen


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Dezember 2010)

Klar muß er in erste Linie funktionieren. Nur braucht man halt nicht unnötig erst Gewicht draufpacken mit der Kammer nur um den Dämpfer dann mit Plastikstreifen nochmal schwerer zu machen. Nicht wenn man so viel Kammer halt nicht braucht, das wäre der Knackpunkt.
An meinem RP23 hatte ich direkt die größte Kammer drauf und der wiegt grob 300g (305g einbaufertig um genau zu sein). Mit der kleinsten Kammer liegt der Dämpfer nah an 200g. Ein DT XR Carbon (Kammer in etwa so groß wie die kleine von Fox) hat in derselben Größe, mit Reducern, 173g. Der allerdings funktioniert im SXC wirklich sehr mau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (26. Dezember 2010)

Haben wir keinen Händler oder Mitarbeiter eines Shops hier im Fred? 
Da ist die Testmöglichkeit ungleich größer...


----------



## knuuth (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem ich erst versehentlich im New Slayer Fred aufgeschlagen bin, versuche ich es noch mal hier mit meinem Einstand. Dabei hab ich gleich mal n Foto von meinem Slayer mit im Gepäck!
Grüße!


----------



## noie95 (1. Januar 2011)

hey sxc`ler,

wünsch euch ein tolles 2011!!!


----------



## Der Toni (1. Januar 2011)

Schließ ich mich an:


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. Januar 2011)

hey Leute,

euch ein frohes neues!

Ich fahre einen Rock Shox Monarch 4.2HV mit Tune E im SXC, und das funktioniert top!!!
Im Frühjahr kommt ein RT rein, dann werd ich berichten.

Gruss
Tony


----------



## mr320 (1. Januar 2011)

Auch ich wünsche erst einmal allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr 2011 !!!

Endlich meldet sich mal jemand mit nem RS im SXC. Wäre nett, wenn du deine Erfahrungenmit dem Monarch mal etwas detailierter schildern könntest. Ich möchte im Frühjahr auf den Monarch Plus umsteigen, da ich mit dem DHX Air 5.0 nicht zufrieden bin. Dieses durchrauschen nervt einfach. Wie arbeitet denn der jetzt verbaute Monarch im Vergleich zum DHX Air ?

Zu welchem Tune möchtest du beim RT3 greifen? Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut und festgestellt, das es den in 200x57 nur mit großer Luftkammer gibt. Da bleibt ja nur Tune B oder C.
Ich hoffe du hälst uns auf den laufenden. 
PS:Was brings du denn fahrfertig auf die Waage? (gerne auch per PN )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (3. Januar 2011)

Heute bin ich mit meiner Kiste fast fertig geworden und eigentlich ganz zufrieden


----------



## Nasum (3. Januar 2011)

...eigentlich ganz zufrieden Hammer ist das,damit kannst du mehr als zufrieden sein.Ne mal im ernst mir gefällt es richtig gut Ist da nur Klarlack drüber?Ich weiss nicht wie man das nennt wenn keine Farbe drauf ist (Raw?) oder ist das ein Grauton


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (3. Januar 2011)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Heute bin ich mit meiner Kiste fast fertig geworden und eigentlich ganz zufrieden



Sieht gut aus.
Habe den identischen Rahmen, selbe Farbe!
Echt super.


----------



## el Lingo (3. Januar 2011)

Aber die Diabolus Kurbeln sind für ein SXC doch ein bisschen zu viel, finde ich.


----------



## Kind der Küste (3. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen ist silber inkl. Klarlack. Sieht aber relativ matt aus.

Die Diabolus Komponenten sind der grund warum ich eigentl. noch etwas unzufrieden bin, aber ich hatte sie und schlecht sind sie ja nicht . Gleiches gilt für den Vorbau, den ich früher oder später gegen einen Thommson tauschen werde.

Für die hintere Bremse habe ich ne Goodrigde Leitung, aber irgendwie überzeugt mich die Verschraubung der Anschlüsse nicht. Naja, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (3. Januar 2011)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist silber inkl. Klarlack. Sieht aber relativ matt aus.
> 
> Die Diabolus Komponenten sind der grund warum ich eigentl. noch etwas unzufrieden bin, aber ich hatte sie und schlecht sind sie ja nicht . Gleiches gilt für den Vorbau, den ich früher oder später gegen einen Thommson tauschen werde.
> 
> Für die hintere Bremse habe ich ne Goodrigde Leitung, aber irgendwie überzeugt mich die Verschraubung der Anschlüsse nicht. Naja, wird sich zeigen.



Hast Du die Aluverschraubung bei der Goodridge oder die Stahlverschraubung? Ich kann dir da auch ein Liedchen von singen!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (3. Januar 2011)

So Leute, wie weiter oben geschrieben, fahre ich ja einen Rock Shox Monarch im SXC!
Hier mal meine Erfahrungen:

Zunächst einmal muss man sagen, dass ich den Monarch 4.2HV Tune E fahre.
Dies ergab sich, nachdem ich die Kinematik des Hinterbaus bzw. das Übersetzungsverhältnis errechnet hatte. Denn da sollte laut RS das Tune E am besten funktionieren! Dem ist definitiv so!
Der Dämpfer funktioniert selbst mit meinen 100+Kg super. Er rauscht nicht durch den Federweg durch, sondern weißt je nach Einstellung auch eine super Progression auf. Auch die Endprogression ist top! Ich kann nur sagen, Daumen hoch, funktional sowie auch Gewichtstechnisch und preislich auch. Ich mag den Dämpfer sehr.
Auch den DHX Air bin ich gefahren, und ich muss sagen, ich mag diesen Dämpfer so gar nicht. Selbst nach einem Tuning funktionierte er noch so, wie er sollte. Das durchrauschen ist ja eh bekannt, und auch preislich sowie gewichtstechnisch gibts besseres!

Im Frühjahr kommt ein RS RT mit High Tune rein, dann ist alles super, davon bin ich überzeugt!

Gruss
Tony


----------



## mr320 (3. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Schilderungen. Das klingt doch ganz gut. Wieso möchtest du dann noch auf den RT3 wechseln? Halte uns dann im Frühjahr mal auf den laufenden. 
Ich denke, das ich im Frühjahr wohl mal einen Monarch Plus RC3 HV Tune mid und einen Tune high testen werde. Mal sehen welcher besser geht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2011)

Bin schon gespannt auf eure Berichte.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja beim "Rocky- Treffen 2011"?
(letztes Jahr "Slayer- Treffen 2010" getauft)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem erfolgreichen âSlayer- Treffen 2010â hat es einiges an positiver Resonanz gegeben.
Kurzum: Es soll in 2011 wiederholt werden!

Diesmal unter dem Namen *âRocky Mountain- Treffen 2011â.*
NatÃ¼rlich ist jeder eingeladen, egal welches Bike der SpaÃ steht im Vordergrund!

*Wann?*
- Termin steht noch keiner fest, kommt aber rechtzeitig

*Wo?*
- Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist der Ort Weyher in der Pfalz (bei Landau)
- Idealer Ausgangspunkt am FuÃ des Hardtgebirges

*Unterkunft & HappaHappa?*
- Sollte jeder selbst in Weyher organisieren (www.weyher.de)
- EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten im Ort oder der nÃ¤heren Umgebung sind vorhanden
- Gemeinschaftliches Abendessen nach der Tour im Winzerhof kann kurzfristig organisiert
  werden
- Nach Terminbekanntgabe sollten die Zimmer schnell gebucht werden, der Ort ist beliebt
  und schnell ausgebucht!

*Trails/ Touren?*
- 90% Trails mÃ¶glich (Handtuchbreite)
- fÃ¼r jeden fahrbar, trotzdem sind Protektoren sinnvoll
- trockener Sandsteinboden & Fels
- Tagestouren 40- 60km/ 800- 1.400hm
- Tourenauswahl nach Absprache, unterwegs jederzeit wieder Ã¤nderbar
- wer nicht mehr mag, findet den Weg auch alleine zurÃ¼ck, versprochen
- reichlich EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten unterwegs (bewirtschaftete HÃ¼tten)
- fÃ¼r mich eines der geilsten Bikereviere in Deutschland!

*Sonst?*
- Es ist kein Rahmenprogramm geplant
- SpaÃ und Trails stehen im Vordergrund


FÃ¼r die Organisation wÃ¤re es sinnvoll, wenn ihr mir folgende Info per Mail oder PM zukommen lasst:

_Vorname:
Nick:
Email:
Handnummer:
Wohnort:_

Wer noch Bekannte animieren kann, einfach melden



Ride fine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (5. Januar 2011)

Kann jemand eine bezahlbare Quelle für einen Hinterbaulagersatz fürs SCX posten?
Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2011)

sind doch DIN- Lager, bekommst du im Fachhandel.
Achte aber darauf, dass das Hauptlager wieder einen Kunststoffkäfig hat.


----------



## isartrails (8. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> sind doch DIN- Lager, bekommst du im Fachhandel.
> Achte aber darauf, dass das Hauptlager wieder einen Kunststoffkäfig hat.


Gib mir mal bitte nen Tipp: oben an der Wippe sind 4 Lager, unten am Tretlager 2. 
Ist das so korrekt? 
Weißt Du zufällig die Abmessungen oder Bezeichnungen?
Möchte das Bike ungern vor dem Kauf zerlegen.
Wie sieht's hinten am Ende der Kettenstreben aus?
Sind da auch Lager eingepresst, oder nur Schraubverbindungen?

Wenn ich beim Anheben am Sattel leichtes Spiel verspüre, dann sind da die Lager im A...., oder kann das auch andere Ursachen haben...?


----------



## mr320 (8. Januar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Anheben am Sattel leichtes Spiel verspüre, dann sind da die Lager im A...., oder kann das auch andere Ursachen haben...?



*Gleitlager am Dämpfer (Kolbenseite) ausgeschlagen !!! *  (zu 90%)

Hatte ich auch.


----------



## RattleHead (8. Januar 2011)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/INZTvxWRa/

sleeeeeer sxc


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Gib mir mal bitte nen Tipp: oben an der Wippe sind 4 Lager, unten am Tretlager 2.
> Ist das so korrekt?
> Weißt Du zufällig die Abmessungen oder Bezeichnungen?
> Möchte das Bike ungern vor dem Kauf zerlegen.
> ...



http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2009_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf

Aber guck erst mal nach den Dämpferaugen, das ist richtig.


----------



## *iceman* (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, das sind wirklich fast sicher die Dämpferaugen!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2011)

RattleHead schrieb:


> http://video.mpora.com/watch/INZTvxWRa/
> 
> sleeeeeer sxc



Gefällt!


----------



## Der Toni (8. Januar 2011)

RattleHead schrieb:


> http://video.mpora.com/watch/INZTvxWRa/
> 
> sleeeeeer sxc



sorry, aber das ist mehr oder weniger eine Kopie http://www.lifecyclesfilm.com/ für Arme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (8. Januar 2011)

Ohhhhuuuuuu!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2011)

@Toni:  LifeCycle gesehen? lifeCycle ist der Film, in dem eine Stunde lang mit extrem teurer Ausrüstung im Zeitraffer der Wechsel der Jahreszeiten und altern von Bikeparts gezeigt wird.

2Ride ist dagegen ein LowBudged Film, welcher einen Tag eines Bikers zeigt. Dieses Konzept wird in bestimmt 1000 Bikefilmen genommen. OK! Aber 2Ride als LifeCycle für Arme darstellen ist arm.


----------



## Der Toni (8. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Toni:  LifeCycle gesehen? lifeCycle ist der Film, in dem eine Stunde lang mit extrem teurer Ausrüstung im Zeitraffer der Wechsel der Jahreszeiten und altern von Bikeparts gezeigt wird.
> 
> 2Ride ist dagegen ein LowBudged Film, welcher einen Tag eines Bikers zeigt. Dieses Konzept wird in bestimmt 1000 Bikefilmen genommen. OK! Aber 2Ride als LifeCycle für Arme darstellen ist arm.



Ja, bis jetzt 3x. Deswegen kam mir auch sofort der Gedanke. Der Kommentar (Art und Tonfall), Kamerafahrten und Szenen sind unverkennbar (zwar mit einfachen Mitteln) als Vorbild genommen worden.
Deshalb von mir der Kommentar. Wenns dir gefällt, ist doch ok.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2011)

Ich fand es halt unpassend es als Abklatsch für Arme abzustempeln...


----------



## Der Toni (8. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich fand es halt unpassend es als Abklatsch für Arme abzustempeln...



wenn´s dir besser gefällt: Kopie mit einfachen Mitteln.


----------



## Jendo (9. Januar 2011)

Ich find das Video sau gut! Aber ich sehe auch gestalterische parallelen zu lifecycles. Und wer es schafft ohne 2jährigen Produktionszeitraum und riesen Budget solch einen Film zu produzieren, ist Extraklasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (9. Januar 2011)

Ich finde das Video auch echt gut!
Auch, oder gerade weil es ähnlich Lifecycles ist.
Mir gefallen beide sehr.


----------



## Der Toni (9. Januar 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich find das Video sau gut! Aber ich sehe auch gestalterische parallelen zu lifecycles. Und wer es schafft ohne 2jährigen Produktionszeitraum und riesen Budget solch einen Film zu produzieren, ist Extraklasse!



Das heißt also, wer sich 2 Jahre Zeit nimmt, um Extraklasse-Aufnahmen zu produzieren, wer es schafft, Sponsoren zu gewinnen um so ein Unterfangen zu realisieren und wer das ganze noch zu einer neuen Art von MTB Film macht, ist zu kritisieren?
Hast du Life Cycles gesehen....
Einen Film mit einfachen Mittel zu produzieren ist Extraklasse, wenn er was Eigenes und Neues ist.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2011)

LifeCycle ist ein Kunstwerk. (Ich persönlich fand ihn zu künslerisch, aber das ist hier erstmal egal)
2Ride lehnt sich im Gesamtkonzept an künstlerischen Punkten an LC an. Allerdings kann man 2Ride genauso gut als Kopie eines RockyMountain, RaceFace oder sonstigen BC-Werbespot/Kurzfilm betiteln.

Trotzallem ist 2Ride für die Verhältnisse ein gut gemachter Kurzfilm, den man nicht mit einer Riesenproduktion vergleichen kann.


----------



## Der Toni (9. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> LifeCycle ist ein Kunstwerk. (Ich persönlich fand ihn zu künslerisch, aber das ist hier erstmal egal)
> 2Ride lehnt sich im Gesamtkonzept an künstlerischen Punkten an LC an. Allerdings kann man 2Ride genauso gut als Kopie eines RockyMountain, RaceFace oder sonstigen BC-Werbespot/Kurzfilm betiteln.
> 
> Trotzallem ist 2Ride für die Verhältnisse ein gut gemachter Kurzfilm, den man nicht mit einer Riesenproduktion vergleichen kann.



Auch wenn du noch größer schreibst,bin ich nicht deiner Meinung.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2011)

Hmm, das war der Editor. Eigentlich sollte nur mein Klammerkommentar kleiner werden.
Egal..


----------



## noie95 (9. Januar 2011)

RattleHead schrieb:


> http://video.mpora.com/watch/INZTvxWRa/
> 
> sleeeeeer sxc



so`n sxc ist einfach ein geiler bock!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2011)

dito!


----------



## Jendo (9. Januar 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das heißt also, wer sich 2 Jahre Zeit nimmt, um Extraklasse-Aufnahmen zu produzieren, wer es schafft, Sponsoren zu gewinnen um so ein Unterfangen zu realisieren und wer das ganze noch zu einer neuen Art von MTB Film macht, ist zu kritisieren?
> Hast du Life Cycles gesehen....
> Einen Film mit einfachen Mittel zu produzieren ist Extraklasse, wenn er was Eigenes und Neues ist.



Ich habe in keinster Weise LifeCycles kritisiert. Ich finde die Arbeit von 2Ride ohne das Budget oder den tatsächlichen Produktionszeitraum zu kennen, hervorragend!

Und, JA - ich bin stolzer Besitzer der LifeCycles original DVD


----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich habe in keinster Weise LifeCycles kritisiert. Ich finde die Arbeit von 2Ride ohne das Budget oder den tatsächlichen Produktionszeitraum zu kennen, hervorragend!
> 
> Und, JA - ich bin stolzer Besitzer der LifeCycles original DVD



Wie auch immer, dir gefällt´s - mir nicht.
Widmen wir uns lieber den wichtigen Dingen im Leben 
wie schon 2 Posts weiter oben gesagt: Das SXC ist einfach ein obergeiles Bike. Fahre es jetzt ca. 2 Jahre und bin noch immer drin verliebt. ( und,Ja -  ich bin stolzer Besitzer mehrerer original RM Bikes   )
Is mir auch noch nicht passiert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ........wie schon 2 Posts weiter oben gesagt: Das SXC ist einfach ein obergeiles Bike. Fahre es jetzt ca. 2 Jahre und bin noch immer drin verliebt. .........



Na dann lasst euch mal beim Rocky Treffen 2011 im Pfälzer Wald sehen.
Da ist dein Slayer nicht so alleine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na dann lasst euch mal beim Rocky Treffen 2011 im Pfälzer Wald sehen.



wenn der Temin passt ....


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da ist dein Slayer nicht so alleine!


du meinst, das wäre das Ende der Monogamie?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

jep, Verinigung der ersten 3 Slayergenartionen.
Die Dinger lassen wir dann mal Nachts alleine machen...............


----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2011)

...... bestimmt kommt dann endlich was anständiges raus.


----------



## Jendo (10. Januar 2011)

Ja, ein Switch


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Januar 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ja, ein Switch


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

alles klar, habe verstanden.

wer poppt bekommt ein switch, wer nicht poppt ein slayer.........


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> alles klar, habe verstanden.
> 
> wer poppt bekommt ein switch, wer nicht poppt ein slayer.........



da kann aber nur für das SXC gelten...


----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2011)

hauptsache keins mit "Hollandrad-Unterrohr"


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2011)

und wenn ein damenrad dabei raus kommt, gucken wir alle doof aus der wäsche, wetten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (10. Januar 2011)

Gab doch schon mal ein Lady-Slayer.... Alleine der Name ist ein Traum


----------



## dondon (14. Januar 2011)

sers,
hab mir gestern auch ein SXC von 08 gekauft - nur halt ohne Gabel. Kann ich da auch eine 150mm Gabel einbauen, wollte mich nur vergewissern da man auf (fast) allen Fotos das SXC mit 160mm sieht.

und wenn ich schon grad am fragen bin : welchen steuersatz empfehlt ihr mir bei einem gabelschaft tapered 1 1/8 - 1,5 ( von der Fox 32 )?


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Januar 2011)

Dir ist schon bewußt daß das SXC für normale 1 1/8" Steuersätze gedacht ist und ein Tapered-Steuerrohr dafür einen "Tick" zu dick ist?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2011)

Die 32er Fox kannst du fahren, aber nicht in taperd.


----------



## dondon (14. Januar 2011)

okay danke für die info, vor allem das nur 1 1/8 reinpassen^^

EDIT: hab hier grad was gebrauchtes gefunden http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=29342
da ist der Schaft auf 185mm gekürzt, passt das trotzdem ? bzw wie lang musser min. sein fürs slayer ?

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (14. Januar 2011)

Kommt auf die Länge des Steuerrohres und die EInbauhöhe des Steuersatzes an. So kann man das nicht sicher beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2011)

Für das geld würde ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einer 36er VAN R machen.
Vielleicht bekommst du schon eine RC2 für das geld.


----------



## el Lingo (14. Januar 2011)

Die 55 TST Micro ist auch super und als 2009er Model für knapp 350,- zu bekommen...


----------



## dondon (14. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330517110141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

was haltet ihr vor der hier, ist eine Fox 36 van? Die ist ja nicht absenkbar, richtig ?! taugt die dann auch noch für alpine auffahrten? 

bin nicht wirklich ein fan von den 55er obwohl der preis verlockend ist....


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330517110141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> was haltet ihr vor der hier? Die ist ja nicht absenkbar, richtig ?! taugt die dann auch noch für alpine auffahrten?
> 
> bin nicht wirklich ein fan von den 55er obwohl der preis verlockend ist....



Ich würde eher die Fox nehmen.
Die klappt sorgenfrei.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Januar 2011)

nimmse un sei glücklich


----------



## dondon (14. Januar 2011)

werd ich auch 





> glücklich


 mit dieser fox wenns bergauf geht, da man ja die coil nicht absenken kann meines wissens, baut ja dann die front ziemlich hoch, oder wie sind euere erfahrungen ?

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=29417 wäre sicherl. auch interessant


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2011)

Habe bisher am SXC keine Absenkung vermisst.
Dafür läuft die Gabel sahning ohne Probleme, seit etwa 16.000km


----------



## Kind der Küste (15. Januar 2011)

Stand auch vor der Entscheidung.
Habe mir letztendlich auch die Fox gekauft und bin zufrieden!


----------



## nrgmac (15. Januar 2011)

@dondon

Willkommen im Club


----------



## dondon (16. Januar 2011)

jouw danke

morgen oder übermorgen kommt es, wenn dann die gabel drinne ist und noch ein paar parts ( pedale , vorbau, lenker )getauscht gibts ein bild !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (16. Januar 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> jouw danke
> 
> morgen oder übermorgen kommt es, wenn dann die gabel drinne ist und noch ein paar parts ( pedale , vorbau, lenker )getauscht gibts ein bild !



Na aber HALLO !!!


----------



## dondon (19. Januar 2011)

rahmen kam heute:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/819039

kennt jdm vlt einen dunkelblauen lowriser lenker der nicht eloxiert ist?


----------



## nrgmac (20. Januar 2011)

Dunkelblau und nicht eloxal??? Könnte eng werden!

Standesgemäß ist z.B. ein RF Atlas in BLAU.... DMR, Brave, etc. bieten so etwas aber auch an.

Notfalls Lenker beim Lackierer Deines Vetrauens durch die Kabine jagen.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (20. Januar 2011)

gibts irgendwo eine übersicht über die umwerfer die am sxc passen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2011)

am SXC ist nur das Modelljahr 2007 kritisch.
Das hat noch keine Ausbuchtung an der Kettenstrebe.
Ich habe mal irgendwo bei BA was gelesen.
Frag dort einfach mal anch.

Nach 2007 sind mir keine Einschränkungen mehr bekannt.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (21. Januar 2011)

gut!
nächste frage: woran erkenn ich das baujahr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub die Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager beginnt mit dem Baujahr


----------



## Jendo (21. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager beginnt mit dem Baujahr



korrekt!


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (21. Januar 2011)

Moin,

es gab ja nun lange Diskussionen über den perfektem Dämpfer im Slayer...
Wieviele von euch sind im verlgeich zum DHX air/ Rocco mal den dhx Coil gefahren?

Werde auch bald in den Club der Slayer besitzer Eintreten, bin aber ansich eher der Stahldämpfer Typ...lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.

Momentan ist ein RP23 verbaut.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2011)

Meine Erfahrungen:

- *RP 23*-> ganz OK, besser zu TFT/ Push
- *DHX Air 5.0*-> mit verkleinerter Luftkammer und ordentlich gewartet prima
- *ROCO*-> nicht mein Ding

Stahlfeder werde ich mal versuchen, wird wohl das beste Ergebnis bringen.

*ANSONSTEN NICHT VERGESSEN: DAS IST JAMMERN AUF HÖCHSTEN NIVEAU!!!*


----------



## *iceman* (21. Januar 2011)

Meine Erfahrung:

DHX Air 4.0: Besch.... Man hat am Anfang das Losbrechmoment, dann garnix und dann kommt schon die Endprogression. Hab auch das Zeug mit der Luftkammer probiert, hilft etwas, aber auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.

DHX 5.0 (also Stahl): Hammer. Ganz anderes Bike. Bügelt alles glatt, spüre fast nie Durchschläge und ich hab das Bike diese Saison auch viel im Bikepark bewegt. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ganz extrem. Eine Einschränkung: Bergauf hat ein nicht lockbarer Stahldämpfer natürlich gewisse Nachteile. Mir persönlich aber völlig egal bei der Performance bergab!


----------



## Shatsho (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Ich wollte an meinem Slayer SXC 30 die Laufräder wechseln. Eigentlich müsste ich auch eine andere Feder einbauen aber fürs erste steht ein Wechsel in Reifen sowie Laufräder an. Als Reifen habe ich mir Fat Albert Evo 2.4 von Schwalbe ausgesucht. Welche Laufräder würder ihr mir empfehlen? 
Vom Einsatzgebiet bin ich mehr ein robuster Tourer 

Leider ist mein Budget nicht all zu hoch, aber schießt einfach mal los, ich habe kein Gefühl, was man für welches Geld bekommt 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich würde jedenfalls keine Systemlaufräder wie die Mavic mehr nehmen.
Lass dir was solides aufbauen.
Sprich mal mit dem User "felixthewolf"
Der kann dir kompetent Rat geben.


----------



## Shatsho (21. Januar 2011)

Danke, habe ich gerade eben getan 
Mal sehen was er sagt.


----------



## dondon (21. Januar 2011)

servus

nachmal bezüglich der dämpfer diskusion :
habe einen rp2 high volume drinne, gibt es da bekannte probleme oder auch tuning vorschläge ?

gruß

Edit: Suche blaue Leitungen für Schaltzüge und/oder Bremsleitungen, hat mir vlt jdm einen link zu einem shop ? danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2011)

RP´s am besten zu Push/ TFT schicken.
Ansonsten Luftakammer für schwere Fahrer etwas verkleinern.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (21. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sprich mal mit dem User "felixthewolf"




felix-the-teuer-wolf, er baut sicher sehr gute LRS zusammen, aber diese höchste Qualität braucht es nicht wirklich. Da bekommste das Gleiche woanders günstiger. Macht aus Laufrädern nicht immer sonne Wissenschaft  (ich brauchte nur zwei Monate um zu vergleichen, abzuwägen u mich zu entscheiden )


----------



## 13low (21. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde jedenfalls keine Systemlaufräder wie die Mavic mehr nehmen.



Warum denn genau?
Speichen?
Also meine 2009er Crossmaxx knacken hinten seit einiger Zeit lustig vor sich hin (also wie ganz frisch eingespeichte Laufräder).
Irgendwie bedrohlich.
Spannung scheint OK ist aber bei den fetten Aluspeichen eh schwer zu sagen.


----------



## 13low (21. Januar 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Gab doch schon mal ein Lady-Slayer.... Alleine der Name ist ein Traum




LOL - nur um das mal zu würdigen.
Irgendwie untergegangen.


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Januar 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> felix-the-teuer-wolf, er baut sicher sehr gute LRS zusammen, aber diese höchste Qualität braucht es nicht wirklich. Da bekommste das Gleiche woanders günstiger. Macht aus Laufrädern nicht immer sonne Wissenschaft  (ich brauchte nur zwei Monate um zu vergleichen, abzuwägen u mich zu entscheiden )



Was Gutes bekommst du sicher auch woanders, das Gleiche gewiß nicht  Auch sehr empfehlenswert finde ich Speer Laufräder. Sören Speer baut die Laufräder von Hand und auch auf höchstem Niveau. Zu einem handgeschweißten Rahmen gehören auch von Hand gebaute Laufräder


----------



## isartrails (22. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde jedenfalls keine Systemlaufräder wie die Mavic mehr nehmen.
> Lass dir was solides aufbauen.
> Sprich mal mit dem User "felixthewolf"
> Der kann dir kompetent Rat geben.



Ich würde immer wieder Systemlaufräder von Mavic nehmen. 
Und meine Erfahrungen  mit User "felixthewolf" behalte ich besser für mich, sonst bekomme ich einen Rüffel wegen Rufschädigung...


----------



## RattleHead (22. Januar 2011)

Hope Pro II / Mavic 819:







strong/licht/reliable


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich würde immer wieder Systemlaufräder von Mavic nehmen.
> Und meine Erfahrungen  mit User "felixthewolf" behalte ich besser für mich, sonst bekomme ich einen Rüffel wegen Rufschädigung...



- Kein Ansprechpartner bei Mavic
- Konstuktionsfehler in der Nabe (irreperabel)
- teure Felgen
- teure Speichen
- keine Alternativen
- sauteure Reparaturen!

Nein Danke, bin geheilt!

DT 1750 funzt bei mir bestens!


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Januar 2011)

Mavic 819? Bissl klein für ein SXC würde ich meinen, wirklich leicht ist sie auch nicht.
Wer Systemlaufräder hat/mag kann ja mal die effektiven Vorteile aufzählen oder verdeutlichen. Aus dem Stehgreif fällt mir dazu halt nix ein.


----------



## RattleHead (22. Januar 2011)

Fahre sie mit 2,4 tubeless NNicks. Geht super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (22. Januar 2011)

new low riser:


----------



## nrgmac (22. Januar 2011)

Hatte die 819 mal im Old Slayer. Waren ganz OK bei meinen 80 kg Kampfgewicht. Fürs ganz grobe Geläuf sind sie eher ungeeignet. 
Derzeit Shimpanso XT-Tubeless LRS. Nicht so leicht wie ein Satz 1750, aber dafür auch noch bezahlbar und stabil!
Selbstbau LRS oder Systemrad ist wohl eher eine Glaubensfrage. Beides hat so seine Vorzüge!


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Januar 2011)

Es "geht" Vieles. Ein 2.4er Reifen hat halt einen ganz anderen Stand auf einer Felge mit 21mm und mehr Maulweite. 19mm passen halt tubeless prima zu richtigen 2.25er Reifen.

Und nochmal: Was wäre ein Vorteil für einen "System" LRS?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2011)

13low schrieb:


> Warum denn genau?
> Speichen?
> Also meine 2009er Crossmaxx knacken hinten seit einiger Zeit lustig vor sich hin (also wie ganz frisch eingespeichte Laufräder).
> Irgendwie bedrohlich.
> Spannung scheint OK ist aber bei den fetten Aluspeichen eh schwer zu sagen.



Knacken ist normal.
Die Fehlkonstruktion ist der Freilauf


----------



## Der Toni (22. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren folgenden LRS:
Naben:Hope Pro 2 (hinten 10mm Steckachse, vorn 20mm Steckachse)
Felgen:NoTubes ZTR Flow 
Speichen:Sapim CX-Ray u. Alunippel
z.zT Advantage 2.4 vo. und Ardent 2.4 hi. tubeless (im Frühjahr kommen IRC Trailbear 2.5 drauf).
Der LRS ist relativ leicht (1700gr.)und breit.
Kann ich nur für´s SXC empfehlen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. Januar 2011)

Shatsho schrieb:


> Ich wollte an meinem Slayer SXC 30 die LaufrÃ¤der wechseln.



google mal nach dem beliebten Forum-Standart Laufradsatz. Habe ich mich letzten Endes auch fÃ¼r entschieden. Hope Hoops Fertig-Laufradsatz. Sind dann Hope Pro II Naben mit den ZTR Flow oder den sehr guten Mavic EN 521 Felgen (28mm breit), welchen ich jetzt fahre. Der wiegt 2050gr u den gibt es ab 300â¬ bei CRC zB. Musst allerdings das Hoop Markenzeichen das FreilaufgerÃ¤usch mÃ¶gen


----------



## nrgmac (23. Januar 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Es "geht" Vieles. Ein 2.4er Reifen hat halt einen ganz anderen Stand auf einer Felge mit 21mm und mehr Maulweite. 19mm passen halt tubeless prima zu richtigen 2.25er Reifen.
> 
> Und nochmal: Was wäre ein Vorteil für einen "System" LRS?



Der große Vorteil ist, dass die Komponenten perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Es ist daher möglich einen sehr stabilen und leichten LRS zu bauen. Klar kann man mit Einzelteilen (noch) mehr machen, aber da gibt es immer gewisse Unsicherheitsfaktoren. Wer speicht Dir die Einzelteile ein und vor allem wie sauber wird dabei gearbeitet??? Garantie?? 
Es gibt also auch Vorteile beim System-LRS und nicht nur Nachteile. Meckern kann man natürlich über Beides!


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Januar 2011)

Perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt kann ich vom Anwendungszweck her evtl. verstehen aber technisch steckt da seitens des Herstellers nichts dahinter.
Ob ich das Laufrad bei einem Defekt beim Händler abgebe und der es einschick oder ob ich es zu meinem Laufradbauer gebe und er es repariert bleibt sich auch erst einmal gleich.
Garantieen geben die genannten Laufradbauer zum Beispiel auch beide auf ihre Arbeit. Durch die Art der Arbeit flutscht da auch so schnell nix durch was irgendwie völlig unbrauchbar wäre.
Ist auch nicht böse gemeint aber für mich sidn viele von den seitens der großen Hersteller genannten Vorteile halt sehr wackelig.
Z.B. was habe ich davon, wenn ich weniger Speichen im Laufrad habe, diese dann aber nicht zu einem leichteren oder steiferen Laufrad führen? Dasselbe gilt für alternative Speichen wie dicke Teile aus Alu. 
Bei Laufrädern wie Lightweight, die am Ende quasi ein Stück sind, macht es natürlich Sinn da hier wirklich Gewicht gespart wird UND das Ganze steifer ist als ein herkömmliches Laufrad. Wenn ich das alles nicht habe bleibt am Ende halt nur ein optisch aufeinander abgestimmtes Produkt. Bei DT Swiss, was ja auch alles technisch gesehen herkömmliche Laufräder sind, bleibt immerhin noch hier und da ein Preisvorteil. Ansonsten bin ich immer froh wenn ich mir jedes Einzelteil nach meine Wünschen oder nach den Empfehlungen des Laufradbauers aussuchen kann


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2011)

Jemand der die Hope Pro II in Verbindung mit Syncros Felgen fährt?
Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dondon (27. Januar 2011)

wenn wir schon gerade beim Thema Laufrad sind :
habe ein sxc 30 2008, dh kein carbon hinterbau.
Was für hr naben passen da rein ?

mfg


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2011)

wie in allen anderen auch 135mm


----------



## Blackhawk88 (28. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager beginnt mit dem Baujahr



gelogen oder ich hab keine 


wo bekomme ich denn das kopflogo und den stopfen für den umwerfer turm her?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

hast keine=> Diebesgut!
(da ist manchmal viel Lack drauf)

Stell mal ein Foto von deiner Schwinge rein.
(vorne links, der Übergang zum Hauptlager, beim Umwerfer)
Dann kann man schonmal 2007 oder nicht eingrenzen.

Logo & Deckel entweder beim Kimmerle oder bei BikeAction.


----------



## Shatsho (28. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe mir vorgenommen die Reifen an meinem SXC 30 zu wechseln (auf Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4) und als ich den Reifen auf der Felge hatte, habe ich mein Hinterrad wieder eingebaut. Jedoch hatte ich dann das Problem, dass meine Scheibenbremse geschleif hat, als ich am Pedal gekurbelt habe. 
Also wollte ich diese justieren und habe (siehe Bild rote Striche) an diesen Schrauben gedreht, um die Bremsblöcke voneinander zu bekommen. An den vorderen Schrauben (blaue Striche) konnte ich den abstand nicht abändern? 
Das Problem, beim Lösen der seitlichen Schrauben (rote Striche) habe ich Bremsflüssigkeit verloren, sodass ich nicht mehr bremsen kann. Wenn ich meinen Bremshebel nun betätige, so ist dieser komplett durchgedrückt (am Lenkergriff) und die Bremswirkung ist minimal. 

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich tun kann...habt ihr eine Idee? Ich habe eine Avid Juicy 3. 

Bin eher Neuling in diesem Gebiet und mit Scheibenbremsen habe ich jetzt das erste mal zu tun :/


----------



## *iceman* (28. Januar 2011)

Also ich kann zwar dein Bild nicht sehen, aber wenn am Sattel Bremsflüssigkeit ausläuft, dann hast du die Verschraubung gelöst mit der der Sattel zusammenhält. Das ist ziemlich schlecht. Schraub ihn wieder zusammen. Danach musst du dein System komplett neu befüllen und entlüften.
Die Bremsflüssigkeit ist dann wahrscheinlich auch auf die Bremsbeläge und die Bremsscheibe gekommen. Bremsbeläge kannst du wegwerfen und neue nehmen, die Scheibe mit irgendwas sauber machen das NICHT rückfettet (Aceton und Isopropanol gehen z.B.).

Ganz wichtig: Die Bremsflüssigkeit (Dot 5) ist recht aggressiv gegen Lack (das geht echt sauschnell), pass also auf dass du alles so schnell wie möglich ganz sauber bekommst, sonst kannst du dich von deiner Lackierung verabschieden!

Nachtrag: Hab grad dein Bild gesehen. Die blauen Schrauben wären es gewesen. Die benutzt man zum justieren des Bremssattels. Die roten sind die besagten, die den Bremssattel zusammenhalten. D.h. alles was ich oben geschrieben hab trifft leider zu.
Bevor du das ganze wieder zusammenbaust informier dich erstmal wie das alles funktioniert. Eine Schraube um die Beläge auseinander zu schrauben gibt es nämlich nicht. Über die blauen kannst du den Sattel positionieren, die Beläge kann man bis zu einem gewissen Grad von Hand zurückdrücken, sollte aber normal eher nicht nötig sein, da sich die Beläge selber ausrichten "sollten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shatsho (28. Januar 2011)

Und wie mache ich das am Besten mit der Befüllung? Habe den Bremssattel auch gleich wieder zusammengeschraubt, als ich die Bremsflüssigkeit gesehen habe. Habe mein MTB anschließend stehen gelassen und zu klären, was ich falsch gemacht habe. 

Zur entlüftung gibt es ein Video von Avid auf Youtube *g*
Jedoch benötige ich das entsprechende Werkzeug dazu.


----------



## *iceman* (28. Januar 2011)

Gibt ein Entlüftungskit von Avid. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war da auch eine Anleitung dabei. Im Zweifel gibts die aber auch auf deren Seite, oder eben besagtes Youtube Video.
Befüllen heißt in dem Fall nix anderes als entlüften, musst nur drauf achten, dass es in deinem Fall jetzt recht lang dauern kann bis die ganze Luft vom Sattel vorne am Hebel rauskommt (in der Richtung wird entlüftet).


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

sei mir nicht böse, aber bei deinen schrauberfähigkeiten würde ich zum befüllen/ entlüften einen fachmann aufsuchen.


----------



## Shatsho (28. Januar 2011)

Ja, habe mir gerade das Entlüftungskit bei BOC bestellt. Hatten es gerade im Angebot. Wenigstens etwas 

Wenigstens habe ich was neues dazu gelernt, sowas kommt eben vor. 

Ich bedank mich bei dir und ich hoffe, am Vorderrad klappt es besser. 
Im Prinzip muss ich beim Aufsetzen des Rads nur die Bremsbelge etwas voneinander drücken? Das klappt mit der bloßen Hand?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

so dünne finger hast du hoffentlich nicht?
nimm einen reifernheber oder breiten schraubenzieher


----------



## Shatsho (28. Januar 2011)

Dann nehme ich doch lieber einen Spatel. 

Ein Fachmann hin oder her, das war mein erster Versuch und irgendwo will man auch aus dem Fehler lernen.


----------



## *iceman* (28. Januar 2011)

Also ich persönlich mach vorher die Beläge raus und drück die Kolben einzeln zurück. Da muss man aber schon eher vorsichtig vorgehen, weil die nicht auf punktuelle Belastung ausgelegt sind. Wenn du mit eingebauten Belägen und 'nem Schraubenzieher anfängst machst du dir ziemlich sicher die Beläge kaputt.


----------



## Shatsho (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal so ein Werkzeug gesehen, mit dem man die Beläge nach hinten drücken kann. Deswegen fragte ich, wie sich dieses Wekszeug nennt. Hat eine ähnliche Form wie ein Spatel, sprich eine relativ breite Fläche.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

Shatsho schrieb:


> ................
> Ein Fachmann hin oder her, das war mein erster Versuch und irgendwo will man auch aus dem Fehler lernen.



Das ist gut gemeint gewesen.
Einen Fehler an der Bremse erfahren?
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat avid so einige kleine O- Ringer als Dichtungen verbaut, mach dich vorher schlau.
Vielleicht findest di eine Explosionszeichnung.


----------



## Nofaith (28. Januar 2011)

Gibt's z.B. von Hayes Disc Brakes, im Normalfall reicht aber auch ein Reifenheber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shatsho (28. Januar 2011)

> Einen Fehler an der Bremse erfahren?
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat avid so einige kleine O- Ringer als Dichtungen verbaut, mach dich vorher schlau.
> Vielleicht findest di eine Explosionszeichnung.



Was soll ich jetzt mit diesem Kommentar? 
Ich habe mich zwar schlau gemacht, dennoch den Fehler gemacht. 
Anscheinend bist du bisher alles perfekt angegangen und trägst eine Fehlerquote von null Prozent mit dir. 



> Gibt's z.B. von Hayes Disc Brakes, im Normalfall reicht aber auch ein Reifenheber.


Bei mir war der Reifenheber etwas zu dick. Wie nennt sich dieses Werkzeug eigentlich fachlich?


----------



## Blackhawk88 (28. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Stell mal ein Foto von deiner Schwinge rein.
> (vorne links, der Übergang zum Hauptlager, beim Umwerfer)
> Dann kann man schonmal 2007 oder nicht eingrenzen.
> 
> Logo & Deckel entweder beim Kimmerle oder bei BikeAction.



danke!

hab mal fotos gemacht, hab ich das richtige fotografiert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

ist nach 2007.
erkennst du an der ausbuchtung in der trotzdem die farbe ab ist.
die gab es am 2007er noch nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

Shatsho schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt mit diesem Kommentar?
> Ich habe mich zwar schlau gemacht, dennoch den Fehler gemacht.
> Anscheinend bist du bisher alles perfekt angegangen und trägst eine Fehlerquote von null Prozent mit dir.
> ................



Mach was du willst.


----------



## Nofaith (28. Januar 2011)

@ Shatsho

Manchmal ist der Ton hier etwas rauher.

Das Teil nennt sich *Transportsicherung Hayes für alle Modelle* und ist aus Kunststoff; _Hayes-Nr. #99-16606. _Ist eine Kunststoffplatte die beidseitig abgeflacht ist um schonend zwischen die Beläge zu kommen und sie auseinander zu drücken.

Wird von MCG vertrieben, kostet 1. Wenn Du keins auftreiben kannst schick mir 'ne PN.


----------



## Arthur27 (29. Januar 2011)

@ Shatsho:
Stimme dem Rockyrider definitiv zu. Grade bei der Bremse würde ich mir von einem Fachmann / Händler zeigen lassen wie man diese entlüftet bzw. wartet.
Kann ganz böse ins Auge gehen wenn die Bremsleistung am Berg plötzlich nachlässt und man ins leere greift. Kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung, ist also nur gut gemeint


----------



## Shatsho (29. Januar 2011)

@Nofaith
Danke, habe mir gerade zwei bestellt 
So war die Suche nun um einiges einfacher!

@Chef
Jap, ich weiß und ich denke auch, dass es gut gemeint war. Jedoch hat mir ein gewisser Wortlaut einfach nicht in den Kram gepasst. 
Ich kenne jemanden der kennt sich mit MTBs super aus und hat schon diverses an seinem Bike repariert. Ich werde ihn um Rat fragen und bei der Reparatur über die Schulter gucken, da ich eben doch nichts riskieren möchte


----------



## Blackhawk88 (29. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ist nach 2007.
> erkennst du an der ausbuchtung in der trotzdem die farbe ab ist.
> die gab es am 2007er noch nicht.



Danke! Dann kann ich mir ja jetzt nen neuen umwerfet shoppen


----------



## Nofaith (29. Januar 2011)

@ Blackhawk

Nimm den SHIMANO XTR FD-M952, der benötigten den kleinstmögliche Einbauraum. Hab ein 2009er SXC und der Original-Umwerfer ist trotz Aussparung angeeckt.

Hier mal das SXC mit neuem Umwerfer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2011)

Komme gerade vom Trail.

Trocken!
Endlich nochmal eine stinkende Bremse!
SXC fühlt sich so gut an!

=> Mach euch morgen aufs SXC, tut guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut!


----------



## ChuckNoland (30. Januar 2011)

War gestern auch schön unterwegs.Einfach geiles Teil das SXC!
Hier mal meins im aktuellen Zustand.



(Lenker,Griffe,Reifen und Sattel und die geniale Stütze sind neu)


----------



## ChuckNoland (30. Januar 2011)

Sorry klappt net mit dem Bild


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Januar 2011)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> Danke! Dann kann ich mir ja jetzt nen neuen umwerfet shoppen


@blackhawk Soon ähnlichs Problem hatte ich auch mal.
Man senke die Zugplatte ein wenig,und nehme eine Inbussenkschraube.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich habe am 2007er mit XTR Umwerfer (keine Ahnung welches Modell) als Klemmschraube für den Zug eine von der Bremsscheibe genommen (flache Magura).

Und dann in allen Gängen durchfdern (ohne Luft im Dämpfer)


----------



## isartrails (30. Januar 2011)

@ Shatsho:
Will ebenfalls nicht als Oberschlauer verstanden werden, aber auch mein Rat an dich: Lass die Finger von der Bremse!
Gib sie zu einem Fachhändler oder jemandem, der etwas davon versteht.
Und lass diese sie reparieren!
Wenn Du's versuchst, wird das definitiv nichts!
Auch nicht mit Anleitung von Freunden, hier aus dem Web oder von YouTube.
Das Bauteil ist viel zu heikel, als dass Rookies daran rumschrauben sollten.
Das mag jetzt für dich altklug klingen, ist aber leider bittere Realität: Bevor ein Anfänger eine Scheibenbremse erfolgreich entlüftet, vergehen Jahre. 
Lohnt den Aufwand nicht. Macht ein Profi schneller, billiger und vor allem: sicherer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (30. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe nur, dass er kein Auto hat


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. Januar 2011)

naja Bremsen entlüften ist schon kein Hexenwerk aber wer versucht Bremsbeläge zu verstellen in dem er die Schrauben der Bremssattelhälften löst, sollte vielleicht doch etwas vorsichtiger sein mit selber machen...


@ Blackhawk...glaube ich habe den XT Umwerfer FD-M750 am 09er Rahmen


----------



## Blackhawk88 (30. Januar 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ Blackhawk
> 
> Nimm den SHIMANO XTR FD-M952, der benötigten den kleinstmögliche Einbauraum. Hab ein 2009er SXC und der Original-Umwerfer ist trotz Aussparung angeeckt.



ha! ich habs gewusst, NIEMALS IRGENDWAS WEGWERFEN!

den xtr fd-m952 hab ich noch hier rumliegen


----------



## Nofaith (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn's ein Down-Pull ist sollte er passen!

Merke: Funktionierende Altteile immer aufheben!


----------



## Kind der Küste (3. Februar 2011)

Wenn man das entsprechend Werkzeug, bzw. Zubehör hat und weiss, wie man die Bremsen zu entlüften hat, finde ich die ganze Sache recht easy. Zumindest bei Formula.

Du benötigst ein Entlüftungsset und 'ne Anleitung, die man bei Google findet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2011)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Wenn man das entsprechend Werkzeug, bzw. Zubehör hat und weiss, wie man die Bremsen zu entlüften hat, finde ich die ganze Sache recht easy. .......



Aber, wer beim Versuch die Bremse auszurichten den Sattel zerlegt, hat bereits mangelndes Wissen / Fachverstand bewiesen.
Da nützt weder Google noch Entlüftungskit was.

An seiner Stelle würde ich mir helfen lassen.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (3. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ....



BTW. wegen deiner anzeige" Bikekoffer".
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-bike-travel-safe/aid:21916

Bin damit nach kanada geflogen..bzw mein  fahrrad 
hat super geklappt... wegen mehr stauraum als ein normaler karton und Robuster.
Die Rollen kannste aber weglassen. Halten nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Info.

Hatte ich schon im Auge, leider weicht der Kram gerne auf?
Wie werden die Rollen überhaupt unter dem Koffer befestigt?


----------



## nrgmac (3. Februar 2011)

Aufweichen? Im Flugzeug??? 

Die Rollen (auf einem Aluwinkel) werden nur mit den Spanngurten festgeklemmt. Die Bewertung auf der Rose-Seite ist genial. ,,Ist zwar groß, aber ..... es passt alles rein!" 

Für gelegentliche Flüge reicht das Ding vollkommen aus. Wer öfter fliegen möchte sollte sich was stabiles kaufen (da hängt dann am Preis aber mindestens eine Null dran).


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2011)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesebroetchen (3. Februar 2011)

Ja mit dem aufweichen hast du recht, Pappe halt...
man sieht am Flughafen auch einige, die ihre Boxen in frischhaltefolie o.ä einwickeln...naja...

Die Rollen hängen an einem umgebogenem Blech. Das Blech wiederrum wird mit 2 kleinen spanngurten(inkl.) festgezogen einmal um die Box... die halten aber nicht lange. Rutschen immer runter wenn man über ne Kante fährt.

Aber der Karton ist halt gut, da dieser in allen Dimensionen größer ist, als die Kartons, die du zB von deinem Händler bekommst. Bei nem DH sehr ratsam, da auch Protektoren etc und erstazteile rein passen.

Also alles in allem scho ne günstige alternative für 2-3 Flugreisen. Glaube die richtigen Koffer sind schwer teuer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, ich nehm ihn.

Etwas Folie wäre vieleicht sinnvoll.
Fliege nicht zum ersten Mal mit Bike, aber bisher mit Koffer.
Habe schon aufgeweicht Kartons beim Hinflug gesehen, Schande.


----------



## dondon (5. Februar 2011)

servus, habe breits vor einigen wochen geschrieben das ich mir ein sxc aufbaue. es fehlt nur noch die gabel. hier sind meine 2 favoriten derzeit. beide weiß, luftgedämpft mit 20mm querachse:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25681_Sektor-RL-Solo-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2011-.html

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Fede...-weiss--1317.html?referer=froogle&language=de

zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten ? ist der aufpreis lohnend wenn ich die revelation nehme ? kennt ihr noch andere gabeln( 150/160mm) in dem preis/ gewichts niveau ? ihr könnt mir auch etw. gebrauchtes anbieten.


----------



## nrgmac (5. Februar 2011)

Was willst Du mit den beiden AM-Gabeln im Slayer?
Das ist was fürs Tourenrad! 

Wenn es leicht werden soll, dann hast Du leider das falsche Bike gekauft! Natürlich kann man ein Slayer auch als AM bzw. Enduro light aufbauen, aber damit verdirbt man (imho) den Charakter des Bikes. Es gibt diverse Aufbauten bis hin zu reinen Stahlfederfahrwerken (da gibts am meisten Spaß mit). Eine Tourenforke habe ich allerdings noch nie im Slayer gesehen.


----------



## isartrails (6. Februar 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Was willst Du mit den beiden AM-Gabeln im Slayer?


Er will nur eine und nicht beide 
Und ja, du schreibst es ja selbst: er will AM!
Was dagegen?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. Februar 2011)

wenn unbedingt AM würde ich gleich die Revelation nehmen. Viel Unterschied zwischen den beiden Gabeln ist ja nicht aber die Revel sieht besser aus. Ab einem 19" Rahmen (eigentl. schon beim 18") würde ich aber keine 150er Gabel verbauen. Sieht einfach von der dünneren Optik nicht mehr passend zum Slayer Rahmen aus.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2011)

Wenns rein vom Optischen her geht finde ich gerade die größeren Gabeln mit 36er Rohren eher zu wuchtig/dick für den Rahmen. Vom Einsatzbereich her muß wohl jeder selbst entscheiden wie er fahren möchte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht einfach mal drüber nachdenken, ob man mit einer 160mm Gabel nicht auch Touren fahren kann.
Ich finde das Fahrverhalten mit einer langen Gabel harmonischer.
Und das Mehrgewicht ist gut angelegt.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn beide Gabeln auf einem Stand sind ganz sicher, gar keine Frage. Das Mehrgewicht ist bei den aktuellen 160er Gabeln ja auch nicht mehr wirklich viel. Wenn ich bedenke daß man da mit ~2.1kg dabei sein kann und eine leichte 150er Gabeln knapp 1.8kg hat dann ist das definitiv zu verschmerzen.
Das Fahrverhalten in Bezug auf die Geometrie finde ich nicht so arg unterschiedlich, gerade wenn man beide Varianten gut austariert hat. Ich war am Ende sehr froh meine 36 Talas los zu sein, allerdings kam bei der auch alles zusammen. Sie war 700g schwerer als die neue Gabel, sprach hölzern an und soff beim Anbremsen stark weg. Mit der DT hatte ich daher das aktivere Fahrwerk, eine bessere Funktion, dazu eine stabilere Fahrlage und ein quirligeres Fahrverhalten (bedingt durch Gewicht und Geometrie). 
Grundsätzlich davon abhalten, wieder eine 160mm Gabel zu verbauen, würde mich das allerdings nicht. Je nachdem, wie ein Experiment mit neuem Lenker und Steuersatz ausgeht, wäre das sogar mein nächster geplanter Schritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (6. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin grad dabei meins etwas leichter zu bekommen und hab 'ne Lyrik Coil drin. Die bleibt auch, weil sie ziemlich gut geht und ich werd sie im Gegensatz zum hier besprochenen sogar noch auf 170mm umbauen um den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu bekommen.
Das Slayer hat für ein 160mm-Bike mit 68° eh schon 'nen eher steilen Lenkwinkel und wenn du da jetzt noch eine 150er Gabel reinbaust, dann versaut man sich meiner Meinung nach endgültig die Geometrie! Bzw. man hat sich irgendwie den falschen Rahmen gekauft...
Wegen Gewicht, 'ne BOS Deville wiegt 2.0kg, 'ne Fox Float 2.1kg. Das wird doch wohl reichen!


----------



## dondon (6. Februar 2011)

hmm jetzt habt ihr mich zum nachdenken gebracht, werde mal schauen was sich im 160mm bereich gebraucht so auftreiben lässt. bisher auf ebay gefunden :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330525285501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180621506450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230580164504&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




was haltet ihr eig von suntour ? :
http://cgi.ebay.de/SUNTOUR-FEDERGAB...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35af23c5af
ist die schon mal jdm gefahren?

EDIT: wollte nur mal am rande erwähnen, dass ich schüler bin und somit ein eher begrenztes budget habe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre selbst eine 36er VAN.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Wenn du dir eine 36er FOX bebraucht zulegen möchtest, kann ich dir raten:

- Nur eine mit Schnellspanner (bei den geschraubten bricht das Casting gerne)
- Zwischen 2006 & 2009 unbedingt die Kartusche auf Luft prüfen (waren oft undicht)
- Ab 2009 waren beiden Druckstufen der RC2 sinnvoll voneinander getrennt
- eine R ist in den meisten Fällen vollkommen ausreichend
- seit 2010 gibt es die R auch als schrauberfreundliche "open Bath"


----------



## isartrails (6. Februar 2011)

@dondon: Vorsicht bei gebrauchten Gabeln auf Ebay.
Habe selbst schon zwei Talas 36 ersteigert.
In beiden Fällen schworen die Verkäufer, dass das gute Stück praktisch nicht gefahren sei, also fast neuwertig, beide hatten natürlich keine Rechnung, da die Gabel aus Rahmenausbau war und in beiden Fällen war die Gabel natürlich sowas von ausgenackelt, das fast alles zu spät war.
Du must auf den Ersteigerungspreis mit einiger Sicherheit nochmal 120 Euro für einen Fox-Service drauflegen, damit du sie guten Gewissens fahren kannst.
Und wenn man bedenkt, dass eine gebrauchte Talas 36 auf Ebay seltenst unter 500 Euro den Besitzer wechselt, ist das schon 'ne Menge Holz.

Wenn dein Budget also irgendwo zwischen 300 und 400 Euro liegt, dann würde ich zum Neukauf beim Händler raten, der Federweg wäre da eher zweitrangig. Die 10 mm weniger machst Du locker durch deine super fahrtechnik wieder wett..


----------



## dondon (6. Februar 2011)

danke erstmal euch 2 für die schnellen posts, wie immer sehr informativ!

mein bisheriger favorit ist die hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330525285501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 allerdings ist sie schon zum 3ten mal auf ebay ohne das sie verkauft wurde und sie ist auch genau das vor dem du warnst : aus dem neurad & kaum gefahren. finger weg von der ?


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Februar 2011)

Warum den keine Marczocchi 55
Die Teile kosten NEU so 200â¬ zwei Jahre Garantie & meine 55R ist letztes Jahr Butter weich durchgekommen ohne jegliche Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (6. Februar 2011)

Die 55 ist keine schlechte Wahl, fällt aber hier wohl wg. dem Übergewicht eher aus. Die wiegt nochmals 900 gr. mehr als die ursprüngliche Wahl von Dondon. 
Die Frage ist: Soll eine AM-Gabel aus Kosten- oder Gewichtsgründen in das Bike?
Nach dem letzten Umschwung sind wir jetzt wieder bei einer 36 Van gelandet....
Klar, muss jeder selber wissen wie er sein Bike aufbaut, aber RM hat sich bei der Serienausstattung sicherlich so ein paar Gedanken gemacht


----------



## el Lingo (7. Februar 2011)

Die 2009er 55 TST Micro ist eine sehr gute Wahl für das Bike. Ich hatte sie ja bei mir auch drin, die Funktion ist Spitze, das Gewicht im Rahmen. Ich hätte mir im SXC nichts besseres wünschen können. Gibt es neu mittlerweile auch schon für 350,-


----------



## dondon (7. Februar 2011)

wollte euch nur bescheid sagen das ich mich für die durolux entschieden hab. zwar nicht die leichteste aber wenn die zugstufe getuned ist, sollte die gabel gut sein - für den preis.
danke für eure tipps


----------



## Blackhawk88 (7. Februar 2011)

hier mal mein slayer.
vorne muss noch eine bremsscheibe dran und die gabel ist noch nicht optimal. ich hatte gehofft die farben würden besser passen.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (7. Februar 2011)

Hi Blackhawk88!
Mach mal 'nen scharfes Bild, damit ich erkennen kann wie du den Zug verlegt hast! Habe mir auch die Reverb gekauft. Bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wie ich den Zug verlegen will.
Gruß!


----------



## Blackhawk88 (7. Februar 2011)

ich hab einfach so eine selbstklebende zugführung neben den zuganschlag vom schaltwerk unterm dem oberrohr geklebt. dann noch die beiden züge vorne am steuerrohr zusammengefasst. 

mach dir morgen aber auch gerne mal noch ein bild, falls ich es vergesse schreib mir ne pm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2011)

Hey Blackhawk,

willst du uns auf den Arm nehmen?
Du fährst das Bike mit der Gabel?


----------



## Jako (8. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey Blackhawk,
> 
> willst du uns auf den Arm nehmen?
> Du fährst das Bike mit der Gabel?



.....er hat nur einen spaß gemacht..... nein, das kann er nicht ernst meinen..... oder?!?!


----------



## Der Toni (8. Februar 2011)

ich hab auch einen Schreck gekriegt (auch wegen der Sattelüberhöhung).


----------



## bestmove (8. Februar 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ich hab auch einen Schreck gekriegt (auch wegen der Sattelüberhöhung).



ich käm wohl nicht mal an die Pedalen ran, das muß ein Riese sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (8. Februar 2011)

Ist das ne Indy oder Judy?


----------



## Bugatti (8. Februar 2011)

dürfte eine Judy XC oder DH sein. Satte 80mm Federweg oder?!?


----------



## Jako (8. Februar 2011)

....ich meine eine indy xc, das war nach einer manitou meine 2. federgabel. müßte 1992 gewesen sein, hatte im vergleich zur elastomergabel ein sensationelles ansprechverhalten.....


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn mich der Workshop nicht trügt ist es eine Judy XC aus dem Jahre 97. Sagenhafte 63mm Federweg, Elastomere mit Stahlfeder und einer Ölkartusche. Ganz was Feines


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Februar 2011)

´92 gabs noch keine Indy!
Die ersten RockShox Gabeln nach den Mag 20 u.21 waren die Judy´s um ´94/95.Danach erst kamen die Indy´s.


----------



## Jendo (8. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht erlöst uns ja der Besitzer mit der Beantwortung der brennenden Frage


----------



## Der Toni (8. Februar 2011)

wenn das ernst gemeint ist, kriegt er den Preis für das skurilste Slayer.


----------



## isartrails (8. Februar 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> wenn das ernst gemeint ist, kriegt er den Preis für das skurilste Slayer.


Was gibt's da zu meckern?
Er hat doch geschrieben, dass die Gabel noch nicht optimal sei...


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2011)

Fehlt halt eindeutig der Long Travel Kit auf 80mm und ein Set Eibach-Federn. Dann ist die sicher richtig geschmeidig und optimal für schnelles Terrain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich das nur vorher schon gewusst hätte.....

Da habe ich doch glatt auch noch eine Judy XC (80 mm) im Keller, diverse Eloxal-Teile, Hakenpedale, 440 mm Sattelstütze, 0°-Vorbau, Federsattel und einen Nabendynamo! 

Ist dann das SXC-Retro


----------



## nrgmac (8. Februar 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> wollte euch nur bescheid sagen das ich mich für die durolux entschieden hab. zwar nicht die leichteste aber wenn die zugstufe getuned ist, sollte die gabel gut sein - für den preis.
> danke für eure tipps



Habe das Ding mal beim Händler gesehen. Macht optisch einen guten Eindruck und er war von dem Teil recht angetan (Preis/Leistung). Habe sie aber selber nie gefahren. Fox & Co. sind in vielen Bereichen auch einfach nur überbewertet und einige Biker mit den ganzen Knöpfchen überfordert. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass viele nicht das Potenzial ausreizen (können), was in Ihren Bikes steckt 
Schick mal wieder ein paar Bilder rüber!


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2011)

Die Durolux ist wohl grundsätzlich sehr solide gebaut, hat dafür aber keine wirkliche Druckstufe und keine sonderlich gute Zugstufe -> Dämpfer ist Mist. Zum Glück ist sie so einfach zu "bearbeiten" daß es von Selbstbau-Lösungen über Tuning-Kartuschen diverse Lösungen dafür gibt.


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2011)

Oder ???


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. Februar 2011)

Judy LT ?


----------



## Blackhawk88 (8. Februar 2011)

ich sehe es besteht großes interesse an der gabel 

es handelt sich dabei um eine 97er Judy XC LONG TRAVEL, dank steinharter elastomere hat sie noch einen federweg von ca 30mm 

der sattel muss so hoch sein, ist ein 19 zoll rahmen und ich hab ca 194

was fahrt ihr denn so für vorbauten auf dem slayer? ich hab jetzt nen 50er thomson drauf, der ist schon schwer kurz, ich wollt jetzt mal 70mm testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre einen 60/6er Vorbau.
785er RaceFace Lenker, 1,75m bei 18", Stütze ohne Offset.

Die Vorbaulänge solltest du nicht isoliert betrachten.


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2011)

70-75mm paßte mir bei ähnlicher Körpergröße (1,92) und einem 18er Rahmen sehr gut. 60 war im Vergleich schon zu kurz, mit dem 50er wird das wohl nochmal deutlicher auffallen. Wie RockyRider schon sagt hängt mindestens der Lenker in Breite und Form noch mit drin, für mein persönliches "Wohlbefinden" war auch das Gleichgewicht auf dem Rad ein wichtiger Faktor (Sag vo/hi, Einbauhöhe Gabel + Steuersatz) um die passende Vorbaulänge zu finden.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (9. Februar 2011)

länger als 70 will ich nicht, soll ja kein cc mühle werden. ich schwanke im moment zwischen 60-70. der lenker ist ein sunline vone in 710.
ob der ideal ist bin ich mir aber auch noch nicht so sicher

aber erst brauch ich jetzt mal eine andere gabel, die farbkombi ist echt nix, außerdem wäre ein bisschen mehr federweg auch nett.

die könnte ganz gut passen, wenn das weiß nicht auch zu sehr eierschale ist


----------



## Jako (9. Februar 2011)

.....Du bist echt der knüller, bist du schon mal eine aktuelle Federgabel gefahren - z.B. eine Fox 36 Van? Ich verspreche dir Du fällst vom glauben ab..... Gruß Jako


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## Kind der Küste (9. Februar 2011)

Bei mir stellte sich vor einiger Zeit auch die Gabelfrage und ich habe mich für die 36 Van R entschieden.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät auch auf längeren Touren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2011)

Das SXc ist doch garnicht für Doppelbrücken zugelassen?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (9. Februar 2011)

großes Kino...


----------



## Bugatti (9. Februar 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> 70-75mm paßte mir bei ähnlicher Körpergröße (1,92) und einem 18er Rahmen sehr gut. 60 war im Vergleich schon zu kurz, mit dem 50er wird das wohl nochmal deutlicher auffallen. Wie RockyRider schon sagt hängt mindestens der Lenker in Breite und Form noch mit drin, für mein persönliches "Wohlbefinden" war auch das Gleichgewicht auf dem Rad ein wichtiger Faktor (Sag vo/hi, Einbauhöhe Gabel + Steuersatz) um die passende Vorbaulänge zu finden.



Fährst du mit der Kombination auch längere Touren bergauf oder ist das ein reines "Bergab-Rad"? Ich bin 1.98m und mir ist der 20,5'' gerade groß genug. Es hängt natürlich viel von der Schrittlänge und Einsatzgebiet ab.

@blackhawk88: Könntest du bitte mal ein Video aufnehmen, wo du mit der Judy XC auf unebenen Terrain unterwegs bist? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Gabel mit dem Hinterbau ""harmoniert""


----------



## Freerider_01 (9. Februar 2011)

Hi

hab eine kurze Frage: was wiegt den ein Slayer sxc Rahmen mit/ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2011)

Das Bike wird sich ausgeglichen fahren!
Schließlich sind Dämpferhub & Gabelhub fast identisch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2011)

Hab ich nie gewogen.
Dürfte bei 18" um 3.400- 3.500g liegen, ohne Dämpfer


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2011)

@bugatti: Hängt davon ab was du als längere Tour bezeichnest  Ich fahre es so schon als "normales" MTB, nicht rein für Abfahrten. Meiner Meinung nach klettert es in der Geo so noch sehr angenehm. Ein 19er Rahmen hätte mir sicher auch noch gut gepaßt. Ist so schon sehr quirlig aber trotzdem auch gut im Wiegetritt und bergauf zu fahren.

@freerider: In 18" wiegt der Rahmen in der farbigen Variante bei mir 3130g exkl. Dämpfer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2011)

3.130g ohne Dämpfer?
Wo kommt denn da der Speck an meinem Bike her?
Jetzt muss ich mir mal eine Waage zulegen....................


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2011)

3132g, wollte nicht kleinlich sein  Mit Air 5.0 kam ich auf knapp 3.6kg inkl. Montagebolzen und Co.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2011)

Komm gleich wieder muß schnell mal POPPPCORN holen


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Februar 2011)

Da haste...


----------



## nrgmac (10. Februar 2011)

Will auch


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (10. Februar 2011)

Freerider_01 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab eine kurze Frage: was wiegt den ein Slayer sxc Rahmen mit/ohne Dämpfer?



in 19" 3,8kg incl. DHX Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2011)

hier das Mädchen-Slayer mit pinken updates






bessere bilder sollten folgen ...


----------



## nrgmac (10. Februar 2011)




----------



## bestmove (10. Februar 2011)

Die Farbkombi is einfach nur Hammer


----------



## isartrails (11. Februar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> hier das Mädchen-Slayer mit pinken updates...


Nenn es "Kandinsky"...


----------



## Nasum (11. Februar 2011)

Die Farbkombi hat echt was...ich finds geil


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2011)

mutig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (11. Februar 2011)

...am besten gefällt mir das Hope-Bier


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...am besten gefällt mir das Hope-Bier



Mit der Anmerkung hatte ich schon gerechnet, wusste nur nicht vom wem sie kommen würde.
Hatte aber nicht an dich gedacht, SchrottRox


----------



## SchrottRox (11. Februar 2011)

...Du weißt doch...  ich kann nicht anderst


----------



## RattleHead (11. Februar 2011)




----------



## nrgmac (11. Februar 2011)

Schick 

Und so schön sauber...... Persil Mega Perls?


----------



## nrgmac (11. Februar 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...Du weißt doch...  ich kann nicht anderst



Die Idee mit dem in Form geschnittenen SKS an der Schwinge hatte ich auch schon mal. Leider ist das Ding im Gelände immer verrutscht. Reichen bei Dir wirklich die beiden Kabelbinder?

Gute Besserung weiterhin....


----------



## SchrottRox (11. Februar 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem in Form geschnittenen SKS an der Schwinge hatte ich auch schon mal. Leider ist das Ding im Gelände immer verrutscht. Reichen bei Dir wirklich die beiden Kabelbinder?
> 
> Gute Besserung weiterhin....



Danke Dir - wird schon wieder

Meinst Du am Slayer oder am R.E1? Am Slayer hab ichs wieder wegmachen müssen - das hat nicht richtig gehalten. Am E1 da rutscht absolut nix. Das sitzt bombenfest. So simpel die ganze Sache auch ist...

Fürs Slayer will ich mir die Tage mal was neues einfallen lassen. Wenns klappt, gebe ich bescheid.


----------



## nrgmac (11. Februar 2011)

Na am Slayer natürlich! 
Hatte schon mal überlegt eine Maske zu machen und das Positiv aus Silikon nachher auf das modifizierte Schutzblech zu kleben. Mal sehen....ist ja derzeit Shit- bzw Bastelwetter


----------



## SchrottRox (11. Februar 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Na am Slayer natürlich!
> Hatte schon mal überlegt eine Maske zu machen und das Positiv aus Silikon nachher auf das modifizierte Schutzblech zu kleben. Mal sehen....ist ja derzeit Shit- bzw Bastelwetter



Ja, sowas in der Art würde wohl besser halten


----------



## dondon (13. Februar 2011)

*Tausche Slayer SXC 30 18"* Rahmen in blau/weiß *gegen einen 19" oder 20,5"* Rahmen, Farbe egal. Mein Rahmen ist technisch einwandfrei und auch der der Lack ist beinahe mackellos. Ich gebe ihn nur her, weil er mir dann doch etwas zu kurz ist. Bilder gibts auf Anfrage      ( email: [email protected] ).

Würde evtl auch einen Rahmen kaufen, zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Auch wenn jdm einen zufälligerweise in einen Gebrauchtmarkt gesehen hat würde mich über einen Hinweis freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (13. Februar 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> *Tausche Slayer SXC 30 18"* Rahmen in blau/weiß *gegen einen 19" oder 20,5"* Rahmen, Farbe egal. Mein Rahmen ist technisch einwandfrei und auch der der Lack ist beinahe mackellos. Ich gebe ihn nur her, weil er mir dann doch etwas zu kurz ist. Bilder gibts auf Anfrage      ( email: [email protected] ).
> 
> Würde evtl auch einen Rahmen kaufen, zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Auch wenn jdm einen zufälligerweise in einen Gebrauchtmarkt gesehen hat würde mich über einen Hinweis freuen.



Ich überlege meinen New Slayer-Rahmen in 20,5" zu verkaufen, hättest du auch an dem Interesse, denn mir würde ein 19" besser passen?


----------



## Amelia85 (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein Slayer SXC (Lady) kaufen. Ich bin 1,64 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 76,5 cm. Welche Rahmengröße passt am ehesten 15 oder 16,5 Zoll?
Danke!
Amelia85


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Februar 2011)

Du bist 3cm größer und hast die gleiche Schrittlänge wie meine Süße,ihr passt das 16,5er mit einer 65er Vorbaulänge allerbestens für AM-Tour.


----------



## dondon (14. Februar 2011)

@kreisel
sorry aber der new slayer gefällt mir mal gar nicht^^


----------



## XacciX (14. Februar 2011)

@dondon

Fallst du es nicht so eillig hast, könnte ich dir mitte März einen weissen Slayer 30 Rahmen '09 in 19 Zoll anbieten. Werde einem Kumpel das Rad abkaufen... neuwertiger Zustand. 18 Zoll wäre nämlich für mich pasender.


----------



## dondon (14. Februar 2011)

dich schickt der himmel!
ich werde dir im laufen der Woche Fotos vom meinem Rahmen schicken, dann kannst du dich von dem Zustand (einwandfrei) überzeugen.
hier meine email [email protected]
alles weitere können wir dann ja über mail klären.


----------



## XacciX (14. Februar 2011)

@dondon

Werd laufe nächster Woche das Bike besichtigen. Werde dann auch ein paar Bilder für dich machen.... Falls wir uns einig werden, wie würde das mit dem Versnd ablaufen? Hab noch nie sowas grosses verschicken müssen. 

[email protected]


----------



## nrgmac (20. Februar 2011)

So! Habe meins gerade mal wieder standesgemäß (soweit hier vor Ort möglich) bewegt.....
Immer wieder ein Traum auf 2 Rädern


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2011)

Lass uns mit einem Foto teilhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (20. Februar 2011)

Fotografiere mich so selten selber.....  Werde Frauchen demnächst mal mit der Knipse ausstatten.

Aber kannst mir ja mal Biken zusehen....wenn es zu dem Rocky-Treffen kommt. Gibt´s da schon irgendwelche News?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2011)

ich arbeite an einem Termin


----------



## nrgmac (20. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich arbeite an einem Termin



Wir freuen uns drauf....


----------



## dondon (23. Februar 2011)

servus xaccix

habe mich entschlossen mein sxc zu verkaufen und mein ghost noch ein jahr zu fahren. du sagtest ja ,dass du ein 18" suchst also für dich und alle anderen Interessierten:

_*verkaufe Slayer SXC 30 2008 18"*_

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=31317


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2011)

Wer hat eigentlich den DHX 5.0 COIL mal im SXC gefahren?
Muss man da nicht irgendwas weg feilen?


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Februar 2011)

Am Federteller mußt du wohl eine kleine Ecke wegnehmen, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Am Federteller mußt du wohl eine kleine Ecke wegnehmen, ja.



Rischtisch, allerdings war es bei mir ein Marzocchi.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2011)

Kann man denn MZ mit Fox vergleichen?
Ich meine die Abmessungen.


----------



## isartrails (28. Februar 2011)

Was hab ich denn da Hübsches entdeckt...?
Ein Slayer SS Royale 2011...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2011)

was du alles findest................


----------



## rastalanda (28. Februar 2011)

@dondon

"habe mich entschlossen mein sxc zu verkaufen ..."

... bin an deinem Rocky interessiert, allerdings nur an dem Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Könntest Du Dir vorstellen die Teile auch einzeln zu verkaufen und falls ja, was wäre Deine Preisvorstellung ?

Antworten gerne per PM oder per Mail ...


Danke & Grüße, Patrick.


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn da Hübsches entdeckt...?
> Ein Slayer SS Royale 2011...



Falscher Thread aber


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2011)

Könnte mir gefallen...


----------



## Jako (1. März 2011)

.....für mich zu weiß, sonst super rahmen und design.....


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2011)

Mit der 55 RC3 ti in Lila sehr gut


----------



## isartrails (1. März 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Falscher Thread aber


Bin noch nie so eines gefahren, aber mich würde ja mal interessieren: Kann man das Teil wie ein AM-Tourenbike fahren oder muss man damit im Bikepark rumposen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (1. März 2011)

Das SS kann man aus meiner Sicht ohne weiteres als AM Tourenbike einsetzen! Einziger Nachteil wäre wohl das Gewicht im Tourendauereinsatz und das SS geht nur bis 18".


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. März 2011)

ich würd ja mein canuck sxc sofort gegen den slayer SS - rahmen tauschen...das gewicht wär mir total egal, dafür sollte der rahmen ein sorglos-teil sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2011)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich würd ja mein canuck sxc sofort gegen den slayer SS - rahmen tauschen...das gewicht wär mir total egal, dafür sollte der rahmen ein sorglos-teil sein.



Sorglos?
Hast du mit dem SXC Rahmen Probleme? (abgesehen von den Achsen)


----------



## bestmove (1. März 2011)

Auf den Rocky Seiten und bei Bikeaction gibt es 2011 gar kein Slayer SS mehr


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2011)

Mit dem SS kann man eigentlich kaum rumposen, denn es animiert dermaßen stark dazu, es stehen zu lassen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. März 2011)

ich benutz mein rad ja auch nicht zum rumposen, wozu auch?
@ rockyrider: der roco passt halt nur zu 99% ins sxc (steht in ausgefedertem zustand ganz leicht am rahmen an), ins SS passt er augenscheinlich besser. und steifer wird der rahmen wohl auch sein...das wärs mir wert.


----------



## nrgmac (1. März 2011)

Mal abgesehen von der ISCG-Aufnahme wollte ich das SXC nicht gegen das SS tauschen.... Der Klumpen erinnert mich doch zu sehr an das New Slayer aus 2006. Gut, dass ist es im Grunde ja auch, nur ohne den Fehler in der Dämpferanlenkung und mehr Platz für den Dämpfer. Sicherlich nochmals stabiler als das SXC, aber für mich zu schwer! Wer´s öfter mal in Park krachen lassen will, für den ist es mit Sicherheit das passendere Rad.


----------



## nrgmac (1. März 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Auf den Rocky Seiten und bei Bikeaction gibt es 2011 gar kein Slayer SS mehr



Das gab es schon 2010 nicht mehr.....Dafür aber im Jahr 2009 bis 20.5"


----------



## Soulbrother (1. März 2011)

Das neue SS ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (2. März 2011)

Och nöööö! Ein gestauchtes Hängebauchschwein


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2011)

Hattest du eine andere Rahmenform erwartet?


----------



## nrgmac (3. März 2011)

Nein, aber erhofft!

@Soulbrother
Wo hast Du das Foto gemacht?


----------



## Soulbrother (3. März 2011)

Hab ich nicht gemacht,dürfte aber beim letzten Crankworx Festival/Whistler gemacht worden sein.


----------



## *iceman* (7. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Slayer im Sommerdress:





Änderungen:
- X0-Bremse statt der ständig siffenden Code
- breiterer Lenker (725mm statt 680mm)
- Gabel auf 170mm umgebaut, Spacer unterm Vorbau raus => flacheres Cockpit trotz flacherem Lenkwinkel
- RubberQueen in 2.2 mit BlackChilli
- Kindshock i950 Sattelstütze (Beste Investition aller Zeiten! Wer noch keine gefahren ist MUSS es ausprobieren.)

Wie man sieht zielen alle Änderungen drauf ab die Fuhre etwas leichter zu bekommen. Mein Fuhrpark wurde über den Winter mit einem Transition TR450 erweitert und dementsprechend muss das Slayer nichtmehr ganz so sehr leiden .

Eine ganz wichtige Änderung noch (vor allem für die Freunde einer perfekten Optik):





Hab jetzt alle Schrauben am Bike durch welche aus Titan ersetzt. Erstens ist das etwas leichter, aber vor allem siehts einfach 10x geiler aus und ich konnte auch das langsame vor sich hinrosten sämtlicher Schrauben echt nichtmehr mit anschauen.
Gibt da jetzt einen neuen Shop: http://www.thirty7.de
Die bieten die Teile zu vernünftigen Preisen in passenden Sets an. Da sind auch die Bremsadapter von NSB her die man auf dem Bild sieht (ordentliche Frästeile, die einfach besser aussehen!). Über die war letztens auch ein Bericht auf Pinkbike und die Teile bekommt man halt hier sonst nicht.


----------



## Jendo (7. März 2011)

Sehr schönes Update!
Wieviel Gramm konntest Du denn durch den Einsatz von Titan am gesamten Rad einsparen?

mfg
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (7. März 2011)

Daß es sich nennenswert im Gewicht bemerkbar macht erfordert normal eine Basis mit mehr Schrauben  Zudem hat das Slayer ja so schon an vielen Ecken leichtere Alu-Schrauben verbaut. Wenn man es als Feintuning versteht und so auch lästige Rostschrauben entfernen kann erfüllt sowas durchaus seinen Zweck.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (7. März 2011)

Hey, darf ich auch in eurer Bande mitmachen? 

Uphill: ( ja die Sattelstütze steckt weit genug drinnen)





Downhill am Hometrail:






So dachte heute nach einigen Reperaturarbeiten ( Schaltauge und Lagerwechsel, DHX Coil rein) würde es nun endlich laufen, aber der Hinterbau hat im Link immernoch gut merkliches Spiel... 
Dabei sitzt alles ordentlich zusammen auch zwischen den Bolzen und Lagerinnenring ist kein Spiel spürbar.
Naja, muss ich es nochmal auseinander nehmen..
Cheers


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (7. März 2011)

Kaesebroetchen schrieb:


> aber der Hinterbau hat im Link immernoch gut merkliches Spiel...
> Dabei sitzt alles ordentlich zusammen auch zwischen den Bolzen und Lagerinnenring ist kein Spiel spürbar.
> Naja, muss ich es nochmal auseinander nehmen..
> Cheers



das Lagerspiel habe ich an dem Link-Gleitlager auf der rechten Seite auch! Hat sich auch nicht mit einem Wechsel der Kunststoffbuchse gegeben. Wenn ich am Hinterrad quer wackel spürt man das Spiel deutlich. Man sieht es auch ganz leicht bzw die Finger ans Lager/ Strebe halte und wackel spürt man es auch. Ich vermute, daß die Schraube Spiel in der Kunststoffbuchse hat. warum auch immer...Die Buchse selber sitzt ja relativ straff im Rahmenteil. Oder doch nicht? Wenn das Rahmenloch geweitet wäre, hätte man ein Problem. Wenn was gefunden hast, gebe mal Bescheid...


----------



## nrgmac (8. März 2011)

Klingt ganz so, als ob Du mit dem Wechsel des Gleitlagers zu lange gewartet hast und die Achse eingelaufen ist. Ist an der Achse irgendeine Beschädigung zu erkennen??


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (8. März 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Klingt ganz so, als ob Du mit dem Wechsel des Gleitlagers zu lange gewartet hast und die Achse eingelaufen ist. Ist an der Achse irgendeine Beschädigung zu erkennen??



Nein komischerweise sehen die Achsen Top aus.
Eloxalschicht ist komlplett gleichmäßig... 
Naja werd nochmal auseinadner nehmen...


----------



## nrgmac (9. März 2011)

Wenn die nicht eingelaufen ist bleibt nur das neue Lager als Fehlerquelle.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (9. März 2011)

mein Rahmen war neu und hatte dann nach einem halben Jahr mal zufällig am Hinterrad gewackelt und dabei gemerkt das ein Gleitlager Spiel hat. Bis dahin kann eigentlich auch noch nichts abgenutzt worden sein. Habe heute noch mal geschaut. Die Gleitlager sitzen fest im Rahmen aber der Bolzen scheint bei Last minimal Luft in der Hülse zu haben. Man müsste  mal zum Test den Bolzen von rechts nach links tauschen, da ich das Spiel ja nur auf der rechten Seite habe...

@ kaesebroetchen ... hast du denn auf beiden Seiten Spiel?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2011)

Hast du die Hinterbauschrauben mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen?

Ich habe an meinem Hinterbau mit Passscheiben etwas nachgearbeitet.
Er lief ein Tick schwerer, nachdem ich die Schrauben angezogen hatte.
Die Scheiben liegen zwischen Wippe & Sitzstreben (2/10 rechts und links)

Die Gleitlager habe ich mit einem Wachsschmiermittel eingesetzt.
Dann halten die Lager wesentlich länger.
Die Erfahrung haben sicher auch andere "RM- Elemet- Gleitlager- Hinterbau- Fahrer" gemacht.
Danach keinesfalls mit Kriechöl säubern wie es von RM vorgeschlagen wird.
Dann ist der Wachs raus.

Meine Gleitlager am SXC habe ich jetzt nach etwa 15.000km ausgetauscht.
Spiel hatten sie noch keins.
Die Achsen bekommt man beim Kimmerle.


----------



## Der Toni (9. März 2011)

http://www.sport-schindele.de/Produ...ktgruppe-FS4bff7b50337b0/FS4bff7b50337b0.html
Nicht schlecht: Nach Schindele ist das SXC ein CC Bike und das Altitude ein Enduro.


----------



## Radical_53 (9. März 2011)

@rocky: Du hast die Passscheiben nicht zufällig online gekauft oder? (ein Link wäre toll  )

Hab auch immer noch so ein komisches (zum Glück leichtes) Spiel im Hinterbau was ich partout nicht dauerhaft weg kriege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2011)

Nein, die habe ich beim Kistenpfennig in Koblenz gekauft.
Bekommst du im Schraubenhandel.


----------



## Human 2.0 (12. März 2011)

hier mal Bilder von meinem Hobel vom letzten Wochenende...









neu ist nur die Kette und Bremse ;-)


----------



## dondon (12. März 2011)

@Human 2.0
Warum hast du eigentlich deine Dt Swiss nicht mehr dran ? zu schwer ?


Nachdem ich mein zu kleiner 18" SXC Rahmen verkauft habe, bin ich nun unentschlossen ob es ein 19" oder gar 20.5" werden soll. Ich bin 1,83 groß Schrittlänge 88cm und fahre von technischen alpinen trails bis zur Tour alles. Bikepark ist nicht geplant.
Was meint ihr ist der 20.5 arg zu groß?

Ich möchte den Rahmen in Kanada kaufen, in dem Fall würde doch der Zoll 14% Gebühren verlangen?!? wie sähe das aus wenn ich ihn an einen Kollegen in der Schweiz schicke?


----------



## Radical_53 (12. März 2011)

Zoll bezahlst du normal nur knapp 5%. Dazu kommen halt noch die Steuern in Höhe von 19%.


----------



## Otterauge (12. März 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @rocky: Du hast die Passscheiben nicht zufällig online gekauft oder? (ein Link wäre toll  )
> 
> Hab auch immer noch so ein komisches (zum Glück leichtes) Spiel im Hinterbau was ich partout nicht dauerhaft weg kriege.



Ben sagst mir was du brauchst und ich dreh dir was. An meinem Bike war 2 zentel Spiel und man konnte es spüren... zwar ein anders Bike aber... das gleiche resultat


----------



## Radical_53 (12. März 2011)

Gerne, dank dir! Muß das jetzt halt nochmal zerlegen und sag dir dann Bescheid  Ist halt auch nicht viel aber wie du schon sagst, man spürt es eben.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (12. März 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> ob es ein 19" oder gar 20.5" werden soll. Ich bin 1,83 groß Schrittlänge 88cm




genau meine Maße, naja ok 89er Schrittlänge. Ich fahre den 19" Rahmen. Für alles, von Uphill bis Downhill. Passt perfekt! 20" ist wirklich zu groß. Wohl eher nicht vom Oberrohr her aber vom Überstand u schön sieht es auch nicht mehr aus. Musst aber beim 19" auch ne 40cm Sattelstütze nehmen, weil der Rahmen nen tiefen Einschub verlangt.


----------



## Otterauge (12. März 2011)

Mess du mal... Alu-V2A-St52.3- 1.48xx Hitzebeständiger Stahl oder gar Silberstahl stehen zur Verfügung, wobei Silberstahl kein Spass macht und ich weiß nicht ob ich es aufs Zentel abstechen kann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Gerne, dank dir! Muß das jetzt halt nochmal zerlegen und sag dir dann Bescheid  Ist halt auch nicht viel aber wie du schon sagst, man spürt es eben.




Meine Passcheiben sind 1/10mm dick und Standardware.
Kosten nur ein paar Cent, lohnt sich da der Aufwand die selbst herzustellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (13. März 2011)

Ne, Passscheiben zu drehen wäre schon extrem dekadent  Ist halt für den Fall interessant daß der Zwischenkonus oder die Achse ein "falsches" Maß hat.


----------



## Otterauge (13. März 2011)

1 zentel das ist nicht machbar... sowas muss man kaufen und da redet man ja kaum von einer Distanz-Scheibe


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ne, Passscheiben zu drehen wäre schon extrem dekadent  Ist halt für den Fall interessant daß der Zwischenkonus oder die Achse ein "falsches" Maß hat.



Ach du willst die konischen Distanzscheiben direkt etwas gößer anfertigen?
Das sollte klappen.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. März 2011)

Erstmal werd ich den Spaß jetzt halt mal zerlegen und messen  Neue Gleitlager wollte ich ja auch schon seit Längerem mal einsetzen. 
Ist halt nicht viel aber ich hab das Zeug gern in der Reihe und denke mir zudem daß minimales Spiel, ohne was dagegen zu machen, schnell mehr Spiel werden kann.


----------



## Human 2.0 (13. März 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> @Human 2.0
> Warum hast du eigentlich deine Dt Swiss nicht mehr dran ? zu schwer ?



du mit meinst mit DT Swiss die roten 2200? 

Hauptsächlich aus optischen gründen! Und da der aktuelle LRS baugleich ist mit dem 1750 nahm ich das ersparte Gewicht gerne in Kauf...

Der Rahmen is bunt genug da muss nen schlichter LRS sein...


----------



## nrgmac (13. März 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> @Human 2.0
> Warum hast du eigentlich deine Dt Swiss nicht mehr dran ? zu schwer ?
> 
> 
> ...



Eben wird´s aber ganz stramm! Den Rahmen über Canada kaufen und hier einschiffen? Warum kommt hier sonst keiner auf diese geniale Idee? 
Könnte es evtl. am Zoll liegen (Einfuhrsteuer, Mehrwertsteuer) oder evtl. doch an der dann (mehr oder weniger) nicht vorhandenen Garantie? 
Der Weg über die Schweiz wird noch genialer! Die gehören nicht zur EU und haben wesentlich heftigere Steuersätze als wir. Falls Du das Bike direkt über die Schweiz einführen möchtest, dann lass dich mal nicht an der Grenze zu DE erwischen. Das macht den Zöllnern einen Heidenspaß.

Und ja, 20" ist definitiv zu groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (13. März 2011)

Verzollen mußt du es so oder so. Machst du das nicht ist es Steuerhinterziehung, egal wo auf dem Weg was "übersehen" wurde. Die Pflicht liegt da beim Empfänger.
Ein anderer Punkt wäre daß ein Händler aus Kanada gar nicht nach Deutschland verkaufen darf, Stichwort Gebietsschutz seitens Rocky


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. März 2011)

nochmal zu dem Spiel in den Gleitlagern. Glaube nicht daß da Scheiben etwas helfen. Bei mir zumindest hat die Schraube in der Stahlhülse, welche in den Kunststoff-Gleitlagern sitzt etwas Spiel und kein seitliches Spiel in der Gabelung der Sattelstrebenenden. Da würden die Scheiben auch nichts bringen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> nochmal zu dem Spiel in den Gleitlagern. Glaube nicht daß da Scheiben etwas helfen. Bei mir zumindest hat die Schraube in der Stahlhülse, welche in den Kunststoff-Gleitlagern sitzt etwas Spiel und kein seitliches Spiel in der Gabelung der Sattelstrebenenden. Da würden die Scheiben auch nichts bringen...



Ich meinte auch nicht die Gleitlager, sorry.
Ich meinte die Wippe!
Das Gleitlager kamm man nur gegen seitliches Spiel mit Passscheiben unterlegen.
Das dürfte aber am SXC nicht erforderlich sein.


----------



## isartrails (14. März 2011)

Ich brauch' nochmal eure Hilfe.
Habe Schwierigkeiten, mit meiner ausgeleierten Schieblehre das genaue Dämpferbuchsenmaß fürs SXC zu ermitteln.

Ich habe einen Fox RP23, Baujahr 2007.

Am Rahmen:
Einbaubreite oben: 21,8 mm ?
Einbaubreite unten: 21,8 mm ?
Schraubendurchmesser: 5,6 mm ??
Dämpferaugenbreite: 12,8 mm ??
Augendurchmesser (bei eingesetzter Hülse): 12,8 mm ??

Bitte checkt mal diese Masse.

Daraus folgt: welche Dämpferbuchsen für oben, welche für unten?
Thx!


----------



## Radical_53 (14. März 2011)

Die Dämpferaugen haben 1/2". Die Dämpferbolzen sollten 8mm außen haben, die Einbaubreite ist meines Wissens jeweils 22.2mm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2011)

so isses.
Guck doch mal hier rein: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2009_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf 
Ab Seite 20 wird es interessant.


----------



## isartrails (14. März 2011)

Erstmal danke für eure schnelle Antwort, aber meine Zweifel sind noch nicht ausgeräumt...





Radical_53 schrieb:


> Die Dämpferaugen haben 1/2". Die Dämpferbolzen sollten 8mm außen haben, die Einbaubreite ist meines Wissens jeweils 22.2mm.


Sicher 22,2mm ?
Auf der Toxoholics-Seite gibt's nur 21,84mm.
Bike-Components verkauft 21,8, 22,0 und 22,2mm ...




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> so isses.
> Guck doch mal hier rein: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2009_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf
> Ab Seite 20 wird es interessant.


Im der Explosionszeichnung kann ich keinerlei Angabe zur Einbaubreite finden..


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für eure schnelle Antwort, aber meine Zweifel sind noch nicht ausgeräumt...Sicher 22,2mm ?
> Auf der Toxoholics-Seite gibt's nur 21,84mm.
> Bike-Components verkauft 21,8, 22,0 und 22,2mm ...
> 
> ...



Du musst doch nur eine Seite weiter blättern.
Auf Seite 22 steht doch 22,2mm x 8mm


----------



## czippi (14. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe ein Slayer SXC 90 mit einem Fox DHX Air 5.0 gebraucht gekauft.
Den Sag habe ich auf 15...20% eingestellt.
Beim bergab-krachenlassen bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Fahrwerk.

Wenn ich aber auf der Geraden oder beim Bergauffahren fahre, habe ich das Gefühl als ob der Dämpfer zu weit einfedert (sich also der Sag erhöht, oder er seinen Druck schleichend verliert).
Wenn ich das Bike dann hinten entlaste und den Druck messe ist alles wieder iO.

Ist das ein bekanntes Phänomen, daß es sich anfühlt als ob der Hinterbau einsackt oder ist was mit dem Dämpfer? (die Drücke habe ich nach einem Telefonat mit dem freundlichen u hilfsbereiten Toxomann auf mein Gewicht (88kg) eingestellt.

Grüße, czippi


----------



## isartrails (15. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du musst doch nur eine Seite weiter blättern.
> Auf Seite 22 steht doch 22,2mm x 8mm


Sorry, kam nur bis Seite 21...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2011)

czippi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe ein Slayer SXC 90 mit einem Fox DHX Air 5.0 gebraucht gekauft.
> Den Sag habe ich auf 15...20% eingestellt.
> Beim bergab-krachenlassen bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Fahrwerk.
> ...



Das liegt an der Kombi Hinterbau/ Dämpfer.
Der mittlere Federweg ist eben unterdämpft.

- Mit mehr Druck im AGB senkst du das Ansprechverhalten
- Ein kleineres AGB Kammervolumen greift als Durchschlagschutz dafür zu spät
- Mehr Druck in der Hauptkammer führt zu einem zu geringen sag

Versuch mal folgendes:
- Kammer AGB volles Volumen
- Druck AGB 160psi
- sag 25% (ca. 15mm)
- Hauptluftkammer verkleinern durch Kunststoffstreifen (d= ca. 2,0mm)
Wie das geht steht im Forum irgendwo ("DHX mittlerer Federweg..." oder so)
Nur so kannst du die Progression durch die Luftfeder erhöhen.
(Alternativ könntest du auch eine kleiner Kammer kaufen, das wäre mir aber zu teuer)

Dazu muss man den Dämpfer nicht zerlegen oder öffnen.
Nur Luft ablassen und den Stahlrung unter der üvergeschobenen Luftkammer entfernen.
Dann kann man das Teil abziehen und mit Kunststoff auslegen (alte CD- Spindel oder Plastikflasche o. ä.)

Dann rauscht er nicht mehr so durch.
Über die Einstellungen wirst du alleine nicht froh.


----------



## isartrails (15. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das liegt an der Kombi Hinterbau/ Dämpfer.
> Der mittlere Federweg ist eben unterdämpft.


In diesem Forum habe ich nun schon mehrfach das beschriebene Phänomen gelesen.
Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, was gemeint ist.

Ich fahre jetzt im dritten Jahr ein Slayer SXC und das durchaus auch im ruppigen Gelände, so dass man nicht behaupten kann, der Dämpfer würde geschont. Ein Leichtgewicht bin ich nun auch nicht, wenn mit prall gefülltem Rucksack durchaus knapp 80 kilo auf das System wirken. 
Aber was mit dem "Durchrauschen" gemeint ist, löst bei mir nur verständnisloses Achselzucken aus...

Gilt das für alle Dämpfer, oder nur für die mit Piggypack...?
In meinem Slayer arbeitet ein Fox RP23 und der schluckt bergab im geöffneten Modus alle Schläge weg, ohne dass ich mich beschweren könnte oder er jemals durchgeschlagen wäre. 
Aber ich gehe auch nicht in Bikeparks und mache um Drops einen großen Bogen und ich würde meinen Fahrstil insgesamt als eher defensiv bezeichnen.
Das Federungsverhalten würde ich als "sänftenartig" beschreiben.
Ich empfinde es subjektiv als angenehm und sicherheitssteigernd.
Es ist mir jedenfalls lieber so, als über ein zu straffes Fahrwerk Rückmeldung von jedem überfahrenen Hindernis zu bekommen.

Sobald ich den ProPedal-Hebel umlege, ist der Dämpfer supersteif und federt kaum noch nach. Das Einstellrad ist dabei auf Stellung 3, da ist die (unterschiedliche) Wirkung am stärksten spürbar. 
Inwieweit die Rebound-Schraube rein- oder rausgedreht ist, weiß ich gar nicht, da ich sie praktisch noch nie verstellt habe. In dieser Stellung lässt sich das Bike (fast) wie ein Hardtail auf Asphalt und bergauf fahren, wo es nicht auf ein schluckfreudiges Fahrwerk ankommt.

Die von vielen so beschriebene "Schwäche" der System-Dämpfer-Kombination habe ich noch nie als solche wahrgenommen.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. März 2011)

Das Sänftenartige kenne ich in Verbindung mit dem RP23 auch. Richtig eingestellt nutzt das Rad halt oft viel Federweg, taucht aber nicht unkontrolliert weg. Das Gleichtgewicht zu finden, gerade auch in Verbindung mit der Gabel, wo der Hinterbau weder zu stark weggeht noch inaktiv bleibt ist wohl der einzige Aufwand, den man betreiben muß.
Für meinen Geschmack ist das genau wie ich es mir wünsche.


PS: Habe heute mal die Lager an der Sitzstrebe entfernt. Waren die kleinen Alu-Buchsen bei euch fest drin oder ließen die sich leicht bewegen? 
Bin mir ziemlich sicher hier jetzt die Ursache für das leichte Spiel im Hinterbau gefunden zu haben. Genau dieses eine Lager (auf der Antriebsseite) ist auch jenes wo das hörbare Knickknack aufhört wenn man es fest mit den Fingern umschließt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2011)

Das Durchrauschen betrifft in erster Linie den DHX Air.
Das Modell hat nur eine schwache Druckstufendämpfung (nicht mit dem Druck im AGB vewechseln).
Wenn man sich die Hebalanlenkung am SXC ansieht, erkennt man sejr gut, dass im Mittleren Federweg die Anlekung schön rechtwinklig auf den Dämpfer drückt (also sin=1)

Bei RP sieht das etwas anders aus.
Er ist weniger "schluckfreudig" (geiles Wort!), sackt dafür auch weniger ein.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. März 2011)

Weniger schluckfreudig würde ich nicht unterschreiben, wobei mein Modell vor der Überarbeitung bei TF deutlich "steriler" war als jetzt (wie normal die Fox Gabeln eben auch sind). Weniger einstellbar aber ist er ganz sicher.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2011)

Einen Push- Dämpfer kann man in keinster Weise mehr mit dem originalen RP vergleichen!


----------



## Radical_53 (15. März 2011)

Kann man schon nur fair ist es nicht  
Der Unterschied ist auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch nur dann besonders ausgeprägt wenn man weit vom "Standardfahrer" (der der Anpassung seitens Fox/Rocky zugrunde lag) weg ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2011)

Ich habe bisher nur Standarddämpfer in Rockys vorgefunden.
Und den Aufkleber "Custom tuned Valved".
Was der soll hab ich noch nicht nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. März 2011)

Oder so. Das Problem habe ich halt umgangen da ich bei jedem Rocky hier andere Dämpfer verbaut habe als original drin waren. Bei Push ist es halt ein richtiges "custom valving" und das macht sich für mich auch immer wieder bezahlt. 
Wie oft habe ich früher nach einem neuen Dämpfer geschielt oder sonstige Kleinteile getauscht. Bei so einer Anpassung ist das Geld deutlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. März 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> PS: Habe heute mal die Lager an der Sitzstrebe entfernt. Waren die kleinen Alu-Buchsen bei euch fest drin oder ließen die sich leicht bewegen?
> Bin mir ziemlich sicher hier jetzt die Ursache für das leichte Spiel im Hinterbau gefunden zu haben. Genau dieses eine Lager (auf der Antriebsseite) ist auch jenes wo das hörbare Knickknack aufhört wenn man es fest mit den Fingern umschließt.




das gleiche Problem mit dem Lager auf der Antriebsseite habe ich ja auch. Du meist doch das kleine Gleitager am Ausfallende oder? Ich meine das der Bolzen in der (Stahl)Hülse Spiel hat. Hast mal die Lager oder nur Bolzen bzw Hülse getauscht. Von rechts nach links... Wenn du doch ein anderes Lager meinst, bin ich wohl der einzige mit Spiel im kleinen Gleitlager


----------



## Radical_53 (15. März 2011)

Nein genau das meine ich auch. Würde zwar tippen daß die Hülse aus Alu ist aber ansonsten sind wir uns da einig  
Ich habe halt nochmal lange an allen Ecken herum gerüttelt und nur bei dem Lager konnt ich das Ergebnis durch festhalten beeinflussen, sämtliche Hauptlager und Bolzen hatte ich zudem schon mal gewechselt.
Beim Ausbau fiel mir dann eben noch auf daß ich die Hülse sehr leicht rausnehmen konnte, sie aber auf der Bremsseite eher stramm drin saß. Wäre für mich halt ein weiteres Indiz. Hab mir jetzt neue Teilchen bestellt und hoffe bald ein Ergebnis zu haben  
War halt immer nur sehr wenig Spiel aber es hat doch genervt, wie ein Reifen mit leicht zu wenig Luft. Dämpferbuchsen getauscht, wie gesagt die ganzen Kugellager und Bolzen vom Heck, Nabe mehrfach geprüft und nachgestellt, andere Achse in der Nabe verbaut... und am Ende könnte all das dieses kleine Schei**erchen gewesen sein, unfassbar


----------



## nrgmac (15. März 2011)

Dann drücken wir dir mal die Daumen, dass es eben nur dieses kleine Sch**sserchen war!


----------



## Partizan23 (16. März 2011)

hallo leute, 

wollte mal nachfragen, ob irgendjemand über neue erfahrungen zum Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 verfügt? 

bin am überlegen, ob ich auf diesen dämpfer umrüsten soll, aber irgendwie überfordern mich die verschiedenen abstimmungsmöglichkeiten ein bisschen (tune low, mid, high). gibts diesbezüglich vielleicht eine stellungnahmen von bikeaction...?

bin über alle hinweise dankbar!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2011)

Monarch RC3?
Den gibt es in Deutschland noch garnicht.

SRAM hat eine Übersicht über die reinen Übersetzungsverhältnis und das dazu passende Tune irgendwo auf der Website.
Aber das reine Übersetzungsverhältnis ist nicht ausschlaggebend.
Schließlich ändert es sich auf "seinem Weg".

Habe für mich mal nachgeschaut.
Beim Vivid liegt das reine Üverhältnis in der Mitte von "M", sollte halbwegs passen.
Beim Monarch liegt man genau auf der Grenze zwischen "L" und "M", ist daher heikel.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. März 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt neue Teilchen bestellt und hoffe bald ein Ergebnis zu haben



hast du nur die Kunststoffgleitlager bestellt oder auch die Metallhülsen + Bolzen? Wenn ja wo? Die Kunststofflager hatte ich auch schon mal neu gemacht. Hat aber am Spiel nichts geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2011)

Kimmerle hat den Kram


----------



## Radical_53 (16. März 2011)

Genau  Ich habe mir die Hülsen und Lager bestellt, die Bolzen werde ich weiterhin nutzen. An denen dürfte normal kein Verschleiss sein und auch das Maß dürfte nicht so entscheidend sein. Wichtig ist prinzipiell daß Hülse und Lagerbuchse gut zusammenpassen und daß die Bolzen mit der richtigen Kraft die Sitzstreben beisammen halten. Solange ich die kleinen Ti-Bolzen nicht rund nudele bleiben sie drin 
Weiß einer von euch, der es schon mal offen hatte, auf welche Seite die stärker angefaste Seite der Hülse kam?


----------



## nrgmac (16. März 2011)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> wollte mal nachfragen, ob irgendjemand über neue erfahrungen zum Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 verfügt?
> 
> ...



Öhmm...zumindest bei dem RT3 ist der Tune auf D bzw. E beschränkt (Use tune D and E for shock size 200x57).  Den gibt es derzeit nur als High Volume. Bei dem RC3 sieht das doch wohl recht ähnlich aus, oder?


----------



## dondon (16. März 2011)

servus,

bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem *SXC 19 "* Rahmen.
Wer also was anzubieten hätte --> PN an mich


----------



## isartrails (16. März 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Radical_53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Habe heute mal die Lager an der Sitzstrebe entfernt. Waren die kleinen Alu-Buchsen bei euch fest drin oder ließen die sich leicht bewegen?
> ...


 Leute, fotografiert doch die Schose, damit Leute wie ich auch kapieren, um was es geht...


----------



## Radical_53 (16. März 2011)

Gerne. Zähl in der Zeit mal nach wie viele Lager dein Rahmen zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe hat


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Öhmm...zumindest bei dem RT3 ist der Tune auf D bzw. E beschränkt (Use tune D and E for shock size 200x57).  Den gibt es derzeit nur als High Volume. Bei dem RC3 sieht das doch wohl recht ähnlich aus, oder?



Beim RC3 gibt es wohl 3 Tunes.


----------



## Partizan23 (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Monarch RC3?
> Den gibt es in Deutschland noch garnicht.
> 
> SRAM hat eine Übersicht über die reinen Übersetzungsverhältnis und das dazu passende Tune irgendwo auf der Website.
> ...



es sieht so aus, als könnte man den dämpfer bei bikecomponents.de schon erwerben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Ich glaube "Hartje" hat den Deutschland Vertrieb?
Der hat jedenfalls noch kein Stück bekommen.
In der Schweiz gibt es wohl schon welche.


----------



## Nofaith (17. März 2011)

Sport-Import macht den Vertrieb.

Dort bekommst Du auch freundlichen, kompetenten Support.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Bei Hartje ist man da nicht so helle, stimmt


----------



## Partizan23 (17. März 2011)

weiß jemand, ob der rock shox vivid air in den sxc rahmen passt? das wäre ja eine tolle sache...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Leider nein, dürft aber sehr eng werden.


----------



## nrgmac (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Beim RC3 gibt es wohl 3 Tunes.



Yop! Hab´s auch gerade gefunden... LINK


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Jetzt braucht man nur noch die Hinterbaukennlinie.


----------



## nrgmac (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht man nur noch die Hinterbaukennlinie.



Um dann die Feststellung machen zu können, dass man genau zwischen MED und HIGH hängt???


----------



## Radical_53 (17. März 2011)

Also doch Push


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Um dann die Feststellung machen zu können, dass man genau zwischen MED und HIGH hängt???



Genau so sieht es aus!


----------



## nrgmac (18. März 2011)

Also doch:,, Schei** auf die Diät und mach einen High rein!"  

Bleibe vorerst bei meinem DHX 4.0. Das ist mir echt zu stressig und btw bin ich doch ganz zufrieden mit dem Teil. 
Jammern auf hohem Niveau könnte man sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (18. März 2011)

Ne, das Tune hat doch mit der Kammer erst einmal nichts zu tun. Die Abstimmung sollte zwar zur Kammergröße passen aber "high" Tune wird doch erst einmal heißen daß Druck- und Zugstufe relativ "kräftig" dimensioniert sind.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Also doch:,, Schei** auf die Diät und mach einen High rein!"
> 
> Bleibe vorerst bei meinem DHX 4.0. Das ist mir echt zu stressig und btw bin ich doch ganz zufrieden mit dem Teil.
> Jammern auf hohem Niveau könnte man sagen.



Ordentlich gewartet mit sauberem Öl funzt er ganz gut.


----------



## Radical_53 (18. März 2011)

Ordentliche Wartung ist nicht nur beim Dämpfer hilfreich  Heute Mittag kam bei mir ein kleines Päckchen mit vielen kleinen Tütchen drin an.
Eben habe ich mich dann mal drangegeben und die ganzen Gleitlager in den Rahmen gedrückt. Sowohl das obere Link-Lager als auch das hintere, kleine Lager an den Sitzstreben waren mir da ja ein Dorn im Auge. Wenn man sich Zeit läßt ist der Wechsel in etwa einer halben Stunde passiert und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. Genau wie erwünscht ist das Spiel am Hinterrad nun vollends beseitigt  
Wenn ich bedenke was ich schon vorher alles gewechselt habe hätte ich da mal besser gleich nach geschaut


----------



## isartrails (18. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> isartrails schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RockyRider66 schrieb:
> ...


Habe eine widersprüchliche Aussage bei Fox gefunden:

*Fox Help Site*: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm
In der linken Spalte auf "_QuickTech: Rear Shocks_" klicken, dann auf "_Rear Shock Eyelet Hardware Maintenance_". (oder direkt so...)
Da ist die Auswechselprozedur anschaulich beschrieben.

Drunter befindet sich das Excel-File "_Rear Shock Reducer Specifications_", das man sich runterlädt.
Im Dokument nach Slayer SXC suchen.
Man findet dann die *Artikel-ID* der Abstandsbuchsen (213-29-000-D).

Wenn man nun nach dieser Artikel-ID googelt, erhält man als obersten Treffer das Word-Dokument "*Fox Reducer Cheat Sheet - Web.doc*" . 
Herunterladen und öffnen.

Man findet die Artikel-ID in der Tabelle mit den Spezifikationen: *8 mm hole size* und *21,85 mm total width*.

Schön, dass sich Fox und Rocky Mountain mal wieder so einig sind... 

Die gefundenen Dokumente sind aber sicher auch bei anderen Bikes ganz nützlich.


----------



## Radical_53 (18. März 2011)

Meß doch sonst einfach am Rahmen nach wenn du dir unsicher bist. 22.2 ist die Aussage von Rocky und das paßt auch wunderbar "saugend" in den Rahmen. Eben genau so wie man sich das wünscht.


----------



## mr320 (18. März 2011)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> wollte mal nachfragen, ob irgendjemand über neue erfahrungen zum Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 verfügt?
> 
> ...





Um mal ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. *Kennlinie:*





​
In zwei,drei Shops ist der schon seid Dezember zu haben.
Hab mit Sport Import gesprochen und dort wurde mir nach Schilderung meines Problems mit dem DHX Air ein Tune mid (normale Luftkammer) empfohlen.

Zu bikeaction
Zitat aus meiner E-Mail
"Hallo Herr ***,

danke für Ihre Mail, die von der BIKE weitergeleitet wurde. Leider kann ich mich nicht erinnern, eine derartige Frage bekommen zu haben.

Fakt ist, dass die Auswahl 200 mm Einbau, Hub 57 mm korrekt ist. Die restlichen Fragen sollte Ihnen aber besser ein SRAM/Rock Shox Fachmann vor dem Hintergrund des 1: 2,7 Übersetzungsverhältnis und Ihrem Fahrergewicht sowie Einsatzspektrum beantworten. Das Slayer SXC gibt lediglich die Einbauparameter vor, ist damit im Prinzip von Rockys Seite aus die statische Größe. Die zu beantwortenden Variablen bringen Sie mit, und die dafür passende Lösung der Dämpfer-Fachmann.  Aufgrund unserer Koop-Partnertschaft mit FOX bin ich ehrlich gesagt besser im Thema  bei diesen Produkten.   
"

Übrigens habe ich gerade ne Mail bekommen. Meiner wurde heute versand! 
Allerdings hab ich mich erstmal für die High Volume Variante entschieden. 

Näheres dazu gibt es demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. März 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Genau wie erwünscht ist das Spiel am Hinterrad nun vollends beseitigt




Glückwunsch...hast du jetzt das kleine Lager komplett getauscht? Also Kunststoffgleitlager und kleine Metallhülse? Den "alten" Ti-Bolzen hattest ja behalten. Hast du direkt ne Mail geschrieben wegen den Teilen? Bei Kimmerle sehe ich nur zwei Bilder mit den Kunstofflagern aber ohne die Metallhülsen und ohne Angabe für welches Rocky Modell die sind. Oder haste da auch die alten Hülsen wieder genommen?


----------



## Radical_53 (18. März 2011)

Nein, ich habe sowohl Hülsen als auch Lager getauscht. Beidseitig. Ich habe per Mail bei Kimmerle nachgefragt und schnell Antwort wie auch die Teile bekommen. So wünscht man es sich  
Ich wollte halt gern Hülse wie Lager tauschen um sicher gehen zu können daß nicht eins von beidem eingelaufen ist oder ein Fehlmaß hat. Hab die Schrauben jetzt auch wieder mit den 12Nm angezogen, die Rocky vorschreibt, und es sitzt bombig.


----------



## nrgmac (18. März 2011)

Wie teuer kommt der Spaß derzeit?


----------



## isartrails (19. März 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Heute Mittag kam bei mir ein kleines Päckchen mit vielen kleinen Tütchen drin an....





nrgmac schrieb:


> Wie teuer kommt der Spaß derzeit?


Wenn radical noch den Lieferschein oder den Bestellzettel mit veröffentlichen könnte, wäre vielen sehr geholfen, nich...


----------



## Radical_53 (19. März 2011)

Hab extra nochmal nachgeschaut. Die Einzelteile waren nicht extra aufgeschlÃ¼sselt, das ganze Paket lag bei knapp 40â¬. Drin waren halt die Lagerbuchsen und -hÃ¼lsen fÃ¼r das Sitzstrebengelenk sowie die Lagerbuchsen fÃ¼r das obere Linklager und das untere Hauptlager. Letztere habe ich noch nicht gewechselt da sie offensichtlich noch gut sind, bin aber froh sie nun auf Reserve zu Hause zu haben.


----------



## LukiSkywalker (19. März 2011)

Der Dämpfer könnte auch interssant sein.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/X-Fusion-Air-DH-Shock-and-Vengeance-Fork-Updates-Taipei-Cycl.html


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. März 2011)

habe heute auch mal - rechte Seite - die Kunststofflager gewechselt. Hatte ja noch ein zweites Paar neue liegen. Und die Metallhülsen u Schrauben haben die Seiten getauscht. Im Moment ist mein Spiel ebenfalls weg. Für wie lange wird sich dann zeigen...


----------



## Radical_53 (19. März 2011)

Das sind doch gute Neuigkeiten! Da kann man das Lagerchen ja definitiv mal im Auge behalten. Kommt man zum Glück ja auch immer gut dran und der Wechsel geht schnell und einfach


----------



## nrgmac (19. März 2011)

LukiSkywalker schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer könnte auch interssant sein.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/X-Fusion-Air-DH-Shock-and-Vengeance-Fork-Updates-Taipei-Cycl.html



Die älteren Dämpfer waren zumeist FOX-Nachbauten und falls das immer noch so ist, dann ist das eine Variante des DHX. Demnach hat er evtl. auch die gleichen Probleme wie das Original....


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2011)

Schwer zu sagen.
Er braucht nur ein paar Shims mehr auf der Druckstufe und und etwas größere Querschnitt zum PiggyPack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dondon (22. März 2011)

sers,
wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch vlt noch einen Luftdämpfer daheim hat der ins SXC passt, gerne mit Lock out, weniger gerne ein dhx 5.0. Wenn ihr einen herzugeben habt schreibt mir doch einfach eine PN.


----------



## rastalanda (22. März 2011)

@dondon

dein bzw. jetzt mein slayer ist heute angekommen ... sehr schöner Rahmen und zustand genau wie beschrieben ... nur eine frage hätte ich noch: hast du noch das teil des steuersatzes, welches auf der gabel sitzt bei dir zu hause ? beim kabelbinder-kram war es nicht dabei und im karton konnte ich es auch nicht finden ... wär schön, wenn du nochmal schaust und mir ggf. noch schickst (porto kann ich dir bei bedarf noch überweisen).

beste grüße, patrick


----------



## mr320 (22. März 2011)

Wochenende wird getestet !!!








Hab aber letztes Wochenende beim putzen eine beunruhigende Entdeckung gemacht. Musste leider einen Riss im Lack entdecken. Kann mir mal einer nen Tip geben, wie ich feststellen kann, ob der Riss nur im Lack ist? Natürlich ohne diesen noch weiter zu entfernen.  Ist ca. 1cm lang aber leider auf dem Foto wegen der Nähe und der dadurch entstandenen Unschärfe schlecht zu erkennen. Hier erstmal ein Foto der Stelle! Ich versuch am Wochenende mal ein schärferes einzustellen. 






Sieh ähnlich dem von "Luxuzz" an seinem RMX  aus.





Bitte keine Hiobsbotschaften.

Übrigens: 357 Gramm (ohne Buchsen)


----------



## nrgmac (22. März 2011)

Sehr schick: Der Dämpfer!
Weniger schick: Der ,,Schaden"! Unterrohr evtl. mit Luftdruck (über die Flaschenhalterschraube) unter Überdruck stellen und auf den Riss Spülmittel geben. Wenn es Blasen gibt hast Du ein Problem. 

Bin mal auf Deine Probefahrt gespannt.....


----------



## Nofaith (22. März 2011)

@mr320 

Ohne Entfernung des Lacks wird's schwierig.Spülmittel/Lecksuchspray könnte klappen, wenn der Riss schon komplett durch ist. 
Diffusionssprays sind besser, werden Dir vermutlich mit Lack aber kein schlüssiges Ergebnis bringen.


----------



## dondon (22. März 2011)

> @dondon
> 
> dein bzw. jetzt mein slayer ist heute angekommen ... sehr schöner Rahmen  und zustand genau wie beschrieben ... nur eine frage hätte ich noch:  hast du noch das teil des steuersatzes, welches auf der gabel sitzt bei  dir zu hause ? beim kabelbinder-kram war es nicht dabei und im karton  konnte ich es auch nicht finden ... wär schön, wenn du nochmal schaust  und mir ggf. noch schickst (porto kann ich dir bei bedarf noch  überweisen).
> 
> beste grüße, patrick





Werde mich morgen auf die Suche machen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2011)

so hat eine schweißnaht an meiner schwinge auch ausgesehen.
bikeaction meinte, es sei kein problem.

habe den lack entfernt und beobachte es etwa 1 jahr.
unterm lack ist nix, keine veränderungen

du musst den lack runter nehmen.
kannst ja mit einem lackstift nachpinseln wenn nx ist


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. März 2011)

durchgänginger riss is eigentlich komplett schwarz selbst ein haarriss. fahr weiter! dürfte nichts passieren war damals bei meinem flatline das gleiche.


----------



## mr320 (23. März 2011)

Euer Wort in Gottes Ohr! Hoffen wir mal. Bis Januar hab ich ja noch Zeit, dann sind 5 Jahre um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (23. März 2011)

ich will ja nicht sagen dass es fertig ist. aber im moment gefällt es mir so ganz gut.


----------



## isartrails (25. März 2011)

Was taugt der *Marzocchi Roco LO Air 200 x 57mm* im Slayer SXC?
(im Vergleich zum Fox RP23...)


----------



## mr320 (25. März 2011)

Wüsste niemanden der den im SXC getestet hat. Somit wird es schwer hier eine Antwort darauf zu bekommen.

Hab aber heute den Monarch Plus montiert. Erste gute Nachricht: er passt von den Abmessungen her besser als der DHX Air. Keine Kollisionen über den gesammten Federweg. Dadurch das die große Luftkammer mehr in die Länge gezogen ist als beim DHX Air hat er auch zu den Knotenblechen mehr Platz.

Außerdem ist nach dem Tausch das Spiel wieder weg. Glaub ich ja nicht, das nach einem Jahr schon wieder beide Gleitlager im DHX Air hinüber sind.

mehr Infos demnächst!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2011)

1 Jahr= 2 Satz Gleitlager im SXC (hineres Auge)

Ist eine Krankheit, die von 5th Elements halten deutlich länger.
Sind aber umständlich zu beschaffen und müssen etwas abgelängt werden.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. März 2011)

Hinten habe ich ja nun seit geraumer Zeit ein Nadellager, finde aber ansonsten die "durchgehenden" Buchsen sehr gut. Gibt es z.B. von TF oder Betd. Das eigentliche Gleitlager ist genau wie die Igus-Buchsen im Rahmen, dadurch geht dann eine einteilige Achse mit zwei passenden Spacern außendrauf die den Dämpfer seitlich stützen.


----------



## nrgmac (25. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 1 Jahr= 2 Satz Gleitlager im SXC (hineres Auge)
> 
> Ist eine Krankheit, die von 5th Elements halten deutlich länger.
> Sind aber umständlich zu beschaffen und müssen etwas abgelängt werden.



Oder man kauft einfach die passenden Lager: PAPZ 0808 P10 (INA)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. März 2011)

@Blackhawk88 ... was für eine Kettenführung fährst du am Slayer? Habe an meinem jetzt die Blackspire Stinger montiert da schliffen aber die inneren Kettenblattschrauben am Leitblech und ich musste den Arm erst bearbeiten. Bei 73mm Tretlagerbreite soll das aber leider passieren, wenn man das Blech anstelle des Tretlager-Spacers zwischen schraubt. Wie ist das bei dir?

Hat noch jemand eine Kettenführung am Slayer montiert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2011)

Oh, mal gÃ¶gglen.
Habe gestern 14,-â¬ fÃ¼r 2 von Fox hingeblÃ¤ttert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2011)

Ich habe die "Dreist" montiert.

Musste auch den Arm nacharbeiten.
Abstände habe ich mitden Spacern ausgleichen können.
Ist Fummelei!


----------



## nrgmac (25. März 2011)

Wollte morgen meine Shaman montieren. Mal sehen ob ich da auch etwas nachfeilen muss.

Die DUs habe ich zuletzt bei Igus bestellt. 12 Stk. für knapp 15 Euronen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. März 2011)

dann gebe mal Nachricht. Ich werde mal versuchen Fotos zu machen... mit der geraden Platte kommt man übrigens ziemlich tief mit der Rolle, weil die Kettenstrebe am Hauptgelenk son Knick hat.


----------



## RattleHead (26. März 2011)

@isartrails

Roco Air needs less air, has better mid travel compression, and more lineair use of complete travel, feels bottomless (seems like it does not bottoming out)
I really do not undestand people/industry use the fox so much, the roco air is better for freeride. Maybe its the lockout, but who needs that on a suspension bike!


----------



## Soulbrother (26. März 2011)

RattleHead schrieb:


> @isartrails
> 
> Roco Air needs less air, has better mid travel compression, and more lineair use of complete travel, feels bottomless (seems like it does not bottoming out)
> I really do not undestand people/industry use the fox so much, the roco air is better for freeride. Maybe its the lockout, but who needs that on a suspension bike!



Genau so siehts aus!
Und das trifft auf alle Roco Air´s zu,nicht nur auf den LO. 
In meinem persönlichen Fall sind es immer 5bar weniger die ich in den Roco´s benötige gegenüber den Fox´s,bei jeweils gleichem Rahmen/Hinterbau.

@isartrails
ich würde allerdings zusehen einen 3PL anstelle des LO zu bekommen.
Dieser hat 5 wählbare Druckstufen und zusätzlich noch den Lockout.
Der LO hat nur eine Druckstufe und den Lockout.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (26. März 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> @Blackhawk88 ... was für eine Kettenführung fährst du am Slayer? Habe an meinem jetzt die Blackspire Stinger montiert da schliffen aber die inneren Kettenblattschrauben am Leitblech und ich musste den Arm erst bearbeiten. Bei 73mm Tretlagerbreite soll das aber leider passieren, wenn man das Blech anstelle des Tretlager-Spacers zwischen schraubt. Wie ist das bei dir?
> 
> Hat noch jemand eine Kettenführung am Slayer montiert?



ich hab eine ethirteen drs, die passt bestens und funktioniert einwandfrei und unauffällig


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. März 2011)

heute mal ne kleine Tour gemacht um die Kettenführung und das neue kürzere Schaltwerk zu probieren. So richtig glücklich bin ich mit ner Führung aber nicht. Weil die Kettenstrebe beim Slayer so tief liegt, sitzt auch die Rolle ziemlich tief und ich habe Bedenken das bei Aufsetzern irgend was Schaden nehmen könnte. Sorry fürs schlechte Foto. Kommt durch das runterkomprimieren...


----------



## Jendo (27. März 2011)

Das SXC gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2011)

Schickes Bike.
Wie willst du mit der Rolle aufsetzen?
Liegt doch höher als der Bash?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (27. März 2011)

die Rolle liegt schon tiefer als der Bash. Sieht man bloß aus dem Winkel nicht so. Und wenn ich mit dem Bash mal aufsetzen sollte, knalle ich wohl auch gegen die Rolle. Was ja aber auch nicht heißen muß, daß dadurch gleich irgend was defekt geht...


----------



## nrgmac (27. März 2011)

Das sieht bei mir, trotz Modifikation der KeFü, ähnlich aus. 
Aber es funktioniert prima!!! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/862455


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2011)

Ich habe einfach am Arm etwas rumgefeilt, macht direkt viel aus.


----------



## nrgmac (27. März 2011)

Meinst Du so?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2011)

Ich glaube, ich war noch konsequenter.
War aber auch eine Dreist.

Jetzt fahre ich ohne, habe noch nix passendes gefunden.


----------



## nrgmac (27. März 2011)

Habe die Shaman auch eher als Muster angebaut.
Werde evtl. mal die Fräse anwerfen und etwas Passendes bauen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2011)

hätte gerne was für 3 kettenblätter.


----------



## nrgmac (27. März 2011)

Deshalb die Shaman:
Geht für 2 + Bash
3 ohne Bash
und 3 mit Bash!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (27. März 2011)

Hab heute die erste Tour mit dem Monarch Plus gedreht und bin im erstmal begeistert. Aber eins nach dem anderen.

Da es dem Winterspeck erst jetzt richtig an den Kragen geht, komme ich fahrfertig noch auf knapp 100kg. Vom Druck her benötigt er ähnliche Werte wie der DHX. Da gibt es keine Unterschiede. Das wars dann aber schon mit den Gemeinsamkeiten. (gut so )

Um eines vorweg zu nehmen: draufsetzen reicht und du erkennst das Rad nicht wieder. Beim DHX hatte man nach dem draufsetzen ja das Gefühl einer Senfte. Davon muss man sich deutlich verabschieden. Der Monarch plus hat ein wesentlich strafferes Verhalten im Vergleich zum DHX. Durchrauschen ist ein absolutes Fremdwort, trotz großer Luftkammer. Auch nutzt der Plus den Federweg deutlich besser als der DHX. Über den gesammten Federweg arbeitet der Plus homogener und linearer. Auch weist er im SXC eine steilere Kennlinie im Gegensatz zum DHX auf. Bei mittleren Schlägen wird auch nur die Hälfte des Federwegs benötigt. Vom Ansprechverhalten arbeitet der Plus sehr sensibel und bügelt tadellos alles weg, auch das über den gesammten Federweg. 
Um den Dämpfer etwas in den Grenzbereich zu bringen mussten einige Drops ins Flat her (sorry, aber musste sein). Bei ca. 70cm blieb noch ein knapper cm am Kolben übrig. Durchschläge konnte ich nicht erzwingen. Also ist auch die Endprogression, trotz großer Kammer ausreichend vorhanden. 
Einzig bei der Zugstufe könnte es für leichte Fahrer Probleme geben, da diese im offenen Zustand mir immer noch etwas zu überdämpft rüber kam. Nachdem der Druck aber auf mein Gewicht getrimmt war, stellte sie kein Problem mehr da.

Für Biker die das SXC dauerhaft durch den Bikepark jagen, wäre evtl. die Tune High Variante (steilere Kennlinie) vorstellbar, aber als Enduro mit gelegentlichen Drops halte ich den Tune Mid für absolut ausreichend.

*Fazit: Bei mir bleibt er im SXC!!! Der DHX geht in Rente.
*​
Da ich in letzter Zeit mehrmals im Kontakt mit Sport Import stand wurde mir mehrfach versichert, das der Dämpfer auch problemlos bei Sport Import auf die Bedürfnisse des Fahrers abgestimmt werden kann. 
(für mich erstmal unnötig)

Ich hoffe das genügt für den Anfang. Kann also nur eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Feintuning erfolgt demnächst noch.
Infos folgen dann.
Gruß Marco


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2011)

danke für die info


----------



## Radical_53 (28. März 2011)

Hört sich doch sehr gut an. Wegen was genau ist der Monarch nun für dich "straffer"? Weil er nicht so durch den Federweg rauscht oder läßt er einfach noch mehr Feedback vom Untergrund durch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2011)

Die Fahreigenschaften eines Dämpfers sind doch mit Worten sehr schwer zu beschreiben?

Kommt doch zum Rocky- Treffen 2011 in den Pfälzerwald!
(Erste Infos sind raus, Termin steht noch nicht fest, kommt aber)


----------



## nrgmac (28. März 2011)

mr320 schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Um eines vorweg zu nehmen: draufsetzen reicht und du erkennst das Rad nicht wieder. Beim DHX hatte man nach dem draufsetzen ja das Gefühl einer Senfte. Davon muss man sich deutlich verabschieden. Der Monarch plus hat ein wesentlich strafferes Verhalten im Vergleich zum DHX. Durchrauschen ist ein absolutes Fremdwort, trotz großer Luftkammer. Auch nutzt der Plus den Federweg deutlich besser als der DHX. Über den gesammten Federweg arbeitet der Plus homogener und linearer. Auch weist er im SXC eine steilere Kennlinie im Gegensatz zum DHX auf. Bei mittleren Schlägen wird auch nur die Hälfte des Federwegs benötigt. Vom Ansprechverhalten arbeitet der Plus sehr sensibel und bügelt tadellos alles weg, auch das über den gesammten Federweg.
> ...



Welch Wunder! Ein auf die Hinterbau-Charakteristik abgestimmter Dämpfer ist besser als der 0815-DHX? 
Kommt irgendwie dem Vergleich von Äpfeln mit Birnen gleich. 

Aber es erfreut, dass endlich eine bezahlbare Alternative (bzw. Verbesserung) zum DHX auf dem Markt ist. 

Danke fürs Beta-Testen!!!


----------



## mr320 (28. März 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Wegen was genau ist der Monarch nun für dich "straffer"? Weil er nicht so durch den Federweg rauscht oder läßt er einfach noch mehr Feedback vom Untergrund durch?



Letztendlich würde ich sagen, das die (für mich) negativen Eigenschaften des DHX (schlechte Federwegausnutzung, extrem weiches Verhalten im normal Bereich bei 30% Sag) einzig auf dessen Eigenschaften im mittleren Federweg zurückzuführen sind. 
Aufgrund des strafferen Dämpfers fühlt sich das SXC etwas unkomfortabler an als mit DHX, dafür aber deutlich traktionsfreudiger. 

*Wie gesagt, der Unterschied ist enorm !!!* Wer das extreme Verhalten eines "Schaukelstuhls" vom DHX im SXC mag, ist vielleicht falsch bedient. (auch wenn ich dieses Verhalten dann als uneffektiv im Sinne der Federungsperformance erachte.)

Mein Vergleich bezieht sich auch nur auf den 2007er (unveränderten) DHX Air 5.0. Zu späteren DHX Modellen oder getunten Dämpfern kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2011)

Du hattest beim DHX eine schlechte Federwegsausnutzung?
Eigentlich ist es doch genau das Gegenteil?

Und wie kann ein Dämpfer unkomfortabler sein, und gleichzeitig mehr Traktion haben?
Wenn ich das PP aktiviere ist der DHX auch unkomfortabler, aber er hat weniger Traktion.

Allerdings hat sich von 2007 zu 2008 etwas am DHX getan.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. März 2011)

hat sich wohl nicht viel getan...finde meinen DHX im Slayer auch nicht so dolle. Wenn ich das Rad vorne hoch reisse, fürn Wheelie oder fürn BunnyHop über ne Kante oder einfach nur mit Schwung das Gewicht nach hinten lehne, rauscht er gleich durch 3/4 des Federweges, trotz hoher Druckstufe und nicht mal 1cm Sag. Das war an meinem Kona mit RP 23 nicht so...Deswegen bekomme ich auch keine vernünftige Abstimmung zur Gabel hin. Wenn ich die so weich wie den Dämpfer mache ist zu weich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> ........... Wenn ich das Rad vorne hoch reisse, fürn Wheelie oder fürn BunnyHop über ne Kante oder einfach nur mit Schwung das Gewicht nach hinten lehne, rauscht er gleich durch 3/4 des Federweges, trotz hoher Druckstufe und nicht mal 1cm Sag. .................



Entweder bist du zu schwer, oder mit deinem Dämpfer ist was faul.
Ab 180psi säuft da eigentlich nix mehr ab.


----------



## mr320 (29. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du hattest beim DHX eine schlechte Federwegsausnutzung?
> Eigentlich ist es doch genau das Gegenteil?



Wenn ich mit 30% Sag herumrolle, mir zufällig eine kleine Bordsteinkante unter die Räder kommt und der Dämpfer dann 80% seines Federwegs freigibt, *dann nenne ich das grottenschlechte Federwegsausnutzung !!!*
Das war der Hauptgrund warum ich seid dem ersten Jahr auf Alternativen gewartet habe.
Muss mich selber nochmal berichtigen. Federwegausnutzung ist im beschriebenen Fall natürlich top, nur leider so nicht gewollt.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und wie kann ein Dämpfer unkomfortabler sein, und gleichzeitig mehr Traktion haben?



Wo bitte schließt sich das aus? Ein Schaukelstuhl (ein klasse Vergleich), der das Rad nicht am Boden hält, hat für meine Begriffe sehrwohl weniger Traktion. 
Grübel,grübel. Irgendwie hab ich mich schon immer gefragt, warum bergauf alle den Lockout reinhauen. naja egal.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das PP aktiviere ist der DHX auch unkomfortabler, aber er hat weniger Traktion.



Hast also auch einen schei* Dämpfer. 



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat sich von 2007 zu 2008 etwas am DHX getan.



Stimmt, neue Aufkleber und neuer PP.

*Aber nichts für ungut. Letztendlich muss das jeder für sich entscheiden. Beschreiben ist das eine, "erfahren" das andere. Komfortverhalten ist halt auch sujektiv.
Ich hab für mich mit dem Monarch Plus einen weitaus besseren Dämpfer gefunden.*
Der DHX allein ist für mich auch der Grund, warum dies mein letztes Rocky war. Für den Preis so ein miesen abgestimmten (oder auch nicht abgestimmten) Dämpfer zu verbauen war der Todesstoß.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. März 2011)

75kg schwer, war auch vor dem Ölwechsel und Trennkolben-Positionierung schon so. Hauptkammer gebe ich knapp 15bar minus die Luft welche beim abziehen der Pumpe entweicht. 12bar im Piggy minus abziehen der Pumpe. Ergibt bei mir einen Sag von 0,8cm. Muß wohl auch auf den Monarch sparen.


----------



## mr320 (29. März 2011)

*Dann war an meinem Dämpfer auch was faul !!!*​


----------



## Radical_53 (29. März 2011)

Ob Rocky den Rahmen mit so einem Dämpfer ausliefern sollte ist die eine Frage. Hätte es den Monarch da schon gegeben hättest du aber doch mit dem DHX sogar noch was gut gemacht  Ich hab meinen DHX Air auch flugs verkauft und den RP23 verbaut. Das Push-Tuning hatt ich da dann auch fast raus


----------



## mr320 (29. März 2011)

So gesehen hast du recht. Wie funktioniert das mit dem Push Dämpfern? Haben die die Kennlinie jedes Rades oder geht das einschicken, anpassen, ausprobieren und dann wieder von vorne. Würde mich mal interessieren.

@ RockyRider
Du liebst deinen DHX, ich hasse ihn. Vielleicht hat dein Tuning durchaus für Verbesserung gesorgt, dennoch vermute ich das der Monarch besser geht.
Hab irgendwo gelesen das du eher zu den leichten Fahrern zählst. Vielleicht ist dies der Knackpunkt. Wenn's nicht so weit wäre, würde sich das Rocky Treffen anbieten um mal eine gemeinsame Runde zu drehen. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch mit dem Treffen. Ich bin bemüht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2011)

Ich liebe den DHX keineswegs.
Wir arangieren uns.

Habe den direkten zu einem RP2 von Push im Slayer 2006.
Der geht eindeutig besser.
PP barucht man nicht mehr, schnelle Schäge macht er mit und sackt nicht durch.

Der DHX wurde meines Wissens bisher NUR für das Spezi Enduro angepasst.
Da wurden mehr Shims verbaut.
Aber Rocky hat das Bapperl auf dem Rahmen!

Aus dem Grund denke ich auch über ein E1 nach, kein Slayer mehr (nach 14 Jahren Rocky)


----------



## nrgmac (1. April 2011)

Das (R).E1 aus Hessen oder das E1 (EVO) aus Österreich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2011)

Hessen


----------



## dondon (2. April 2011)

servus passt der steuersatz hier ins sxc, wenn nein habt ihr mir en billigen tipp?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k689/a282/logic-v2-pro-steuersatz-1-1-8.html


----------



## ma.schino (2. April 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> servus passt der steuersatz hier ins sxc, wenn nein habt ihr mir en billigen tipp?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k689/a282/logic-v2-pro-steuersatz-1-1-8.html



Ja passt ist aber ******** das Teil - da ist das Slayer doch zu schade dafür !


----------



## nrgmac (2. April 2011)

Wenn schon billig, dann zumindest Qualität!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k689/a34084/ah-01-steuersatz-1-1-8-ahead-rot.html


----------



## Nofaith (6. April 2011)

Heut mal früher Schluß gemacht um das schöne Wetter auf der Hausrunde zu genießen. Leider allein, deshalb gibt's nur Stillleben ;-)


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. April 2011)

ihr könnt schöne Hausrunden haben...
was wiegt dein Slayer?



@nrgmac...welchen Lenker fährst du auf deinem SXC?


----------



## Nofaith (6. April 2011)

Kann's Dir momentan nicht sagen, bin noch am Umbauen um das Gewicht der KS sowie des MZ-Dämpfers zu kompensieren. Leider hat alles momentan Lieferzeit(Reifen, Cassette, Steuersatz,...), nur der Vorbau(Syntace Super Force -66gr.) ist schon da und montiert. Werd's die Tage mal wiege und Dir per PN schicken.


----------



## nrgmac (6. April 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> @nrgmac...welchen Lenker fährst du auf deinem SXC?



Den RF Atlas

@Nofaith
Welcher Reifen soll es werden? Der FA ist ja nicht gerade ein schwerer Vertreter...?


----------



## lahura (9. April 2011)

Hi at all, möchte auch mein Slayer vorstellen!






Grüße,
Mario

edit: wie fügt man größere Bilder ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (9. April 2011)

tolles bike...
wenn ich das seh, brauch ich ne weiße gabel für mein gun metal


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2011)

Hat mal jemand einen DHX Coil im SXC gefahren?
Wo muss man da was abfeilen?
Federteller?


----------



## Radical_53 (10. April 2011)

Wäre ein anderer Dämpfer nicht interessanter? Evolver, Roco oder gar ein Double Barrel? Fand den DHX damals (in einem anderen Rahmen) ok, war aber kein Aha-Effekt oder eine Offenbarung.


----------



## noie95 (10. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand einen DHX Coil im SXC gefahren?
> Wo muss man da was abfeilen?
> Federteller?



ich hatte in meinem 18" mal für ne kurze zeit einen dhx coil drin. zum probieren. ich habe aber nix weggefeilt weil ich der meinung war, alles paßt. wenn man was wegnehmen muß, dann am federteller. so wie du vermutest. der liegt eventuell ganz leicht an der schwarzen umlenkung an. für mich wars aber okay wies gepaßt hat.
denke du, wirst was abfeilen  sonst ist es net perfekt


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2011)

mal 2 Slayer in artgerechter Haltung: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzlAbk7ih7Q"]YouTube        - Eggis on Slayers[/nomedia]

Beim nächsten Mal mit Helmhalter, der wackelt nicht so.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. April 2011)

schöner Hometrail...wo hast die Kamera hängen gehabt? dachte um den Bauch geschnallt wäre es ruhiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2011)

war am bauch, Kopf dürfte etwas ruhiger sein.
Der Trail ist halt unruhig...........


----------



## peterbe (12. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> war am bauch, Kopf dürfte etwas ruhiger sein.
> Der Trail ist halt unruhig...........



 ich dachte, du bist Meister der Dämpferabstimmung do wir einem ja schwindelig beim Zuschauen, da sieht man nicht viel vom tollen Trail.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2011)

Wer genau hinsieht kann erkennen, dass ich versehentlich mit 5mm sag (im sitzen) unterwegs war.
Im Stehen war da nix mehr mit negativ Federweg, also vor jeder Kehere hat das Hinterrad schön "hophop" gemacht und den Bodenkontakt verloren.

Aber egal wie: unten stinkt die schwarze Bremsscheibe, die Konzentration ist am Ende, und man ist adrenalingeschwängert wie es ein soll............


----------



## XacciX (12. April 2011)

War letztes WE das erste mal wieder mit kurzer Hose unterwegs.... herrlich  ;-)


----------



## nrgmac (13. April 2011)

Kannst Du laut sagen.....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/873899]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Blackhawk88 (16. April 2011)

Schöne Grüße von meinen Slayer und mir aus Finale Ligure


----------



## dondon (16. April 2011)

servus
gestern ist mein neuer SXC Rahmen gekommen, heute aufgebaut und gefahren. Fotos lad ich morgen hoch.

leider scheuert, beim Federn des Hinterbaus, der Lack ab an dem großen Lager nahe dem Tretlager und macht dabei ziemlich hässliche Geräusche. Ist das soweit "normal" oder bedenklich ?


----------



## Nofaith (17. April 2011)

Hier mal der jüngste Nachwuchs in unserer Bike-Garage:





Bisher wurden getauscht:

- Kurbeln
- Innenlager
- Cassette
= -350gr.

Was noch kommt:

- Griffe
- Bremsen


----------



## mr320 (17. April 2011)

Schick siehts aus. Irgendwie machen die Lady Versionen was her. Das türkies farbige hätte RM noch mit Canuck Lackierung versehen sollen. 

Möchte aber nochmal was zu dem Monarch Plus schreiben. Soll ja schließlich keiner auf die Schnauze fallen. Hat inzwischen ca. 300 km hinter sich und nun möchte ich meine Aussagen etwas präzisieren.

Problem mittlerer Federweg: Wie schon geschrieben stellt "Durchrauschen" kein wirkliches Problem da. Tendenzen in diese Richtung zeigt er aber auch.
Wenngleich auch nur marginal.

Problem Kennlinie: Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob er etwas Einfahrzeit brauchte, oder ich nun festgestellt habe, zu was der Hinterbau fähig ist. Momentan fahre ich den Plus auch noch mit den Fox Buchsen die ich ja problemlos in den Dämpferaugen platzieren konnte da bereits leicht eingelaufen (aber noch ohne Spiel). Die RS Buchsen hab ich zwar hier aber halt noch nicht benutzt. Die sollen ja ziemlich fest in den Dämpferaugen sitzen.
Inzwischen könnte die Kennlinie für meine Bedürfnisse durchaus etwas steiler sein als bei "Tune mid". Aus diesem Grund sollte man auch die "Tune High" Variante in Erwägung ziehen.

Insgesammt bin ich mit dem Monarch Plus für den Anfang sehr zufrieden. Die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" ist er aber noch nicht. Die Verbesserung ist aber riesig.

Diese Saison soll er erstmal so bleiben. Im Winter möchte ich ihn dann mal zum Service schicken und ihm eine steilere Kennlinie verpassen lassen.
Evtl. verkleinere ich noch die Luftkammer minimal. Vielleicht hat bis dahin ja auch jemand den "Tune High" getestet.

mal zum einordnen: 
Optimaler Dämpfer          ---> 100 %
Monarch Plus HV "mid"     ---> 80 %
DHX Air 5.0                   ---> max. 40% (mit Augen zudrücken)

So sieht aus!
Gruß Marco


----------



## Nofaith (17. April 2011)

Das "Problem mittlerer FW" wird man, egal mit welchem Dämpfer, letztlich nie ganz erschlagen können. Die Übersetzung des Hinterbau's verläuft ähnlich einer Parabell und liegt mit einem Durchschnitt von 2,7 relativ hoch, im mittleren FW-Bereich hat das SXC die höchste Übersetzung. Hier kommt dann das Problem des nicht linearen Verlaufs einer Luftfeder zum Tragen. Mit einer linearen Stahlfeder ist es zwar etwas besser, letztlich aber wird das Bike trotzdem im mittleren FW "weicher" sein.

In meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren 4 SXC:

2x mit RP23
1x mit DHX5
1x mit Roco TST R

Ich persönlich finde der RP23 oder Roco passt besser zum SXC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (24. April 2011)

uaaaaa... *heul*

ich bin voller trauer!!! heute passiert....


----------



## Nofaith (24. April 2011)

Mein Beileid!

Wie ist's passiert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2011)

Uiiii, Schiss!


----------



## noie95 (24. April 2011)

ein kleiner sprung, landung, ein kurzes "zing" dann haben die stollen an der kettenstrebe gerieben und auf den zweiten blick wars klar....


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2011)

Garantie?


----------



## noie95 (24. April 2011)

ich weiß gar nicht, wie lange bietet rocky garantie? 2008 ist mein bike entstanden. ich werd erstmal mit meinem händler reden müssen. ich hoffe viel mehr, das ne neue schwinge sofort verfügbar ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2011)

5 Jahre


----------



## mr320 (24. April 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht, wie lange bietet rocky garantie? 2008 ist mein bike entstanden. ich werd erstmal mit meinem händler reden müssen. ich hoffe viel mehr, das ne neue schwinge sofort verfügbar ist.



Deshalb braucht man mindestens *2 Räder* !!!


----------



## noie95 (24. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 5 Jahre



danke für die info. dann hab ich ja viell glück und komm noch in den genuß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (24. April 2011)

Da ich mir zum Abschluss der Fachschule was gönnen möchte nutz ich gerade die Ostertage für 'nen Bikevergleich, hier mal ein erstes Fazit nach den Vergleichsfahrten.

             Trek Remedy 8                     vs.                                   Slayer SXC





Das Remedy hat m.M. das ausgeglichenere Fahrwerk, bei 25% Sag nutzen Gabel und Hinterbau bis auf 2-3mm den gleichen Federweg. Das ganze bei homogenem Ansprechverhalten und Federwegsnutzung, ein "wegsacken" beim starken Antritt gibt es nicht.

Das Slayer ist läßt sich nicht exakt so abstimmen das es bei gleicher Strecke den FW ähnlich nutzt. Weder mit Roco noch mit RP23 bekommt man den Hinterbau so abgestimmt wie das Remedy.

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

Remedy       

+ Hinterbau                                  
+ Dämpfer                                   
+ Fahrwerk geradeaus & bergauf
- Federgabel(Steifigkeit)
- Verarbeitung

Slayer

+ Fahrverhalten bergab
+ Sitzposition
+ Verarbeitung
+ Federgabel
- Hinterbau

Kurioserweise bin ich mit dem Remedy langsamer bergab wie mit Slayer SXC, das bestätigt auch die Mitfahrerin bei der Testrunde. Eventuell liegt's an der Gabel(Fox 32 Talas) die im Vergleich zum Rest des Bikes "weich" erscheint. Die Gewichte der beiden Bikes liegen für's Remedy bei 13,8kg, für's Slayer bei 15kg(Fox 36 Van, K 950i, Race Face Atlas). Ausstattungsbereinigt also ungefähr gleich schwer. 

Ein endgültiges Fazit hab ich noch nicht gezogen.


----------



## nrgmac (25. April 2011)

Netter Bericht, aber:
Bikes mit unterschiedlichen Baujahren und Entwicklungsstadien zu vergleichen kommt der Bike-Bravo gleich....
Baujahrbereinigt gab es mal einen Test in der Freeride
Ernsthafte Vergleiche sind hier schon oft diskutiert worden (Ausstattung absolut gleich), aber in der Praxis ist ein Trek ein Trek und ein Rocky ein Rocky


----------



## Nofaith (25. April 2011)

Naja, ich werd mir ja nicht ein altes Bike kaufen, also muss ich das vorhandene Material an dem neu zu beschaffenen Messen. Was "neues" muss aber auch spürbar mehr Performance bieten, sonst macht die Anschaffung keinen Sinn. Dann lieber das vorhandene Bike weiter ausbauen. 

Das SXC wurde zwischen 2009/2010 technisch nicht verändert, das Remedy ist ein 2010er Modell, ist somit ein baujahrbereinigter Vergleich.

RM selbst hat leider nichts mehr im Portfolio was interessant erscheint. Beta-Tester für's neue Slayer möchte ich nicht sein, für meine Geschmack sind's schon recht viele die den Dämpfer wieder tauschen. Probefahren ist ja leider Essig bei mir, im Umkreis von 100km kein Händler mehr


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Wer das Durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg halbwegs abschalten möchte, der kommt um einen Stahldämpfer nicht drumrum.

Luft hat nun mal den "Durchhänger" Dort, wo der SXC- Hinterbau die größte Kraft einleitet.


----------



## JayBe90 (26. April 2011)

Hallo,
sorry falls schon mal jemand gefragt haben sollte...
ich will mir auch en sxc kaufen und bin am überlegen wegen der Größe ob 16,5 oder 18 Zoll.
Bin 175cm groß und hab 86,5 cm Beinlänge...
Danke!!!

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Ich fahre bei 1,75 einen 18" Rahmen.
Der passt.

Das 16,5er von meinem Bruder wäre eher eine Notlösung für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (26. April 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Das SXC wurde zwischen 2009/2010 technisch nicht verändert, das Remedy ist ein 2010er Modell, ist somit ein baujahrbereinigter Vergleich.
> 
> RM selbst hat leider nichts mehr im Portfolio was interessant erscheint. Beta-Tester für's neue Slayer möchte ich nicht sein, für meine Geschmack sind's schon recht viele die den Dämpfer wieder tauschen. Probefahren ist ja leider Essig bei mir, im Umkreis von 100km kein Händler mehr



Das SXC ist schon von neu an kaum verändert worden. Warum auch? Hat ja recht gut funktioniert. Das neue Hängebauchschwein fährt sich doch noch einen Tick flotter. Optisch ist es, nuja,..... Geschmacksache. Den direkten Vergleich zum Remedy gewinnt es (IMHO: Beide gefahren und würde das Slayer kaufen). 

Leider muss ich Dir in Bezug auf die derzeitige Produktpalette Recht geben. Gefällt mir auch nicht mehr. Da geht der Blick jetzt doch eher wieder in Richtung Deutschland zurück: Nicolai oder NOX!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Produktpalette gefällt mir auch nicht mehr.
Zudem sind die preise mitlerweile unverschämt, gemessen an der Ausstattung.
Schaue auch derzeit innerhalb Deutschland.


----------



## nrgmac (26. April 2011)

Die Preise sind Ã¼berall extrem abgehoben. 
Die Bike Bravos testen derzeit* Mittelklasse-Bikes *um 3500â¬!!!
Das sind ca. 6584 DM!!!! Die spinnen doch


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Die Preise sind überall extrem abgehoben.
> Die Bike Bravos testen derzeit* Mittelklasse-Bikes *um 3500!!!
> Das sind ca. 6584 DM!!!! Die spinnen doch



Sehe ich auch so.
Ich frage mich oft, wie lange man die Biker- Kuh melken kann.
Nackter Slayer Rahmen mit RP Dämpfer etwa 2.500,- ist einfach zuviel.
Das betrifft auch andere Hersteller.

Wir werden förmlich zum Versender getrieben..........


----------



## nrgmac (26. April 2011)

Stimmt. 
Dafür bekommst Du in Koblenz ein fahrfertiges Strive! Da steht aber dann auch nur Canyon drauf...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Stimmt, hätte ich kein Problem mit.
Derzeit spricht mit das Rotwild E1 mehr an.
Ist aber auch kein Schnapper.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (26. April 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

konnte schon mal jemand einen RP23 XV (HighVolume) im SXC testen? Falls ja bitte ich um kurzen Bericht 

muchas gracias und ride on!


----------



## Radical_53 (26. April 2011)

Den fahre ich quasi seit Anfang an im SXC, allerdings mit Push-Tuning. Mag ihn sehr gern 


Im Moment hätte ich bei Rocky wohl auch das Problem einen passenden Nachfolger zu finden. Gleich zum Versender zu gehen wäre evtl. etwas hart aber mir scheint es auch als würden einige Firmen sehr seltsame Entscheidungen treffen und ganze Kundengruppen außen vor lassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Kommt auf die Luftkammer an.
Es gibt 2 Größen der HV Kammer. (XV1 und XV2)
Die ganz große habe ich am SXC noch ie gesehen.
Sie wird sicher schnell durch den Federweg gehen und durchschlagen.

Mit der XV1 geht das SXC weniger schnell durch den Federweg als der DHX Air.
Er hat schließlich mehr Druckstufendämpfung.

Je nach Fahrstil halte ich den DHX auch für geeignet.
Der braucht aber Zuneigung und einiges an Versuchen für die Einstellung.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (26. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Je nach Fahrstil halte ich den DHX auch für geeignet.
> Der braucht aber Zuneigung und einiges an Versuchen für die Einstellung.



Bin eher Abwärtsorientiert unterwegs ... um die Anzahl der Versuche zu minimieren ... welches Setup fährst Du / fahrt ihr? Bitte Angabe mit Kampfgewicht 
Wippen beim hochkurbeln stört mich wenig, schön federn soll es wenn's zur Sache geht.

Nachtrag: Habe derzeit einen DHX Air 5.0 2008 verbaut und wie schon so schön gesagt wurde ... wir arrangieren uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2011)

Für schnelle grobe Trails halte ich den DHX für geeignet.
Er muss halt pinibel abgestimmt sein.

Sobald hohe Sprünge und Kanten bergauf drin sind, würde ich eher zum RP zurück greifen.


----------



## nrgmac (26. April 2011)

Uiiihhhh......es geht wieder los..... Reizthema Dämpfer.....


----------



## Deleted 10349 (26. April 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Uiiihhhh......es geht wieder los..... Reizthema Dämpfer.....



... absolut nicht ... da ich jedoch beim SXC für jeden Versuch das Bike halb zerlegen muss, hoffe ich auf Tipps von Euch ... um die Anzahl der Versuche zu minimieren.

... kannst das Popcorn ruhig wieder weglegen


----------



## isartrails (27. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...Sobald hohe Sprünge und Kanten bergauf drin sind...


 Ich halte mich ja bergauf schon für ziemlich fähig in technischen Trails, aber wie Du das machst, würde mich ja brennend interessieren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2011)

Mit den hohen Sprüngen meinte ich die, die nach unten zeigen, logo.


----------



## nrgmac (27. April 2011)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ... kannst das Popcorn ruhig wieder weglegen



Ich warte lieber noch einen Moment


----------



## nrgmac (2. Mai 2011)

Habe heute zufällig mal die aktuelle Bike-Bravo in die Finger bekommen. Da wird das neue Slayer ganz schön zerpflückt!!! Soviel zum Hängebauchschwein!


----------



## *iceman* (2. Mai 2011)

Etwas konkreter wäre cool!


----------



## nrgmac (2. Mai 2011)

- zu teuer
- zu weich (Lenkkopf)
- Hinterbau mit Schwächen (sackt weg)

Konkret genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (2. Mai 2011)

War das der Bericht wo sich das zu weich im Nachhinein als Druckfehler rausgestellt hat -> siehe Slayer 2011 Thread?


----------



## nrgmac (2. Mai 2011)

Hab ich Löcher in den Händen oder nen Fisch in der Tasche???

Ist die aktuelle MB von 5-2011. 
Lenkkopfsteifigkeit hat mich auch noch nie wirklich gewurmt. Ein neuer Hinterbau, der alles besser können soll als sein Vorgänger und dann doch mit Schwächen behaftet ist, jedoch schon....und dat Ding ist immer noch hässlich!!!!


----------



## *iceman* (2. Mai 2011)

Ganz locker bleiben!

Aber was soll man "Bike-Bravo" und "zerpflückt" anfangen? Die Bike-Bravos schreiben eh reichlich Mist und dann noch so eine nichtssagende Aussage. Und genau in dem Fall hat sich die fehlende Lenkkopfsteifigkeit hinterher als Rechenfehler erwiesen. Das Ding ist im Gegenteil nämlich sogar bocksteif!

Das mit dem Hinterbau scheint dagegen tatsächlich weiterhin ein Problem zu sein. Wobei es scheinbar wenigstens besser ist als beim SXC...


----------



## G-System (3. Mai 2011)

Auch wenns noch nicht perfekt ist...hier mal mein SXC
Und danke für diesen wirklich interessanten Thread...


">


----------



## nrgmac (3. Mai 2011)

Schick! 

Wie kommt der Hinterbau mit dem ,,kleinen" Monarch in Verbindung mit der Speedhub klar? Viel Masse.....


----------



## Jurek (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
heut hab ich endlich mein slayer wiederbekommen. ich hatte auch einen riss bei der Schweißnaht im Hinterbau, wie hier schon öfter von anderen berichtet wurde. Außerdem hat mein Marzocchi auch nur noch rumgeklappert, was auf einen kaputten durchschlagschutz zurückzuführen war. desweiteren was noch die dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen. nach 2 1/2 monatiger reperaturphase hab ichs heute wieder bekommen.
in der zwischenzeit war ich fleißig und hab unter anderem den drop hier auf dem foto mit freunden gebaut. außerdem sind neue laufräder (nochmal mavic crossride disc),neue bremsen (avid elixir cr) und ein neuer lenker (reverse style 76 auf 72cm gekürzt) heute hinzugekommen. EINFACH GEIL !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. Mai 2011)

woher bekommt man denn einen neuen Hinterbau? Wenn möglich auch noch in schwarz eloxiert. Da muß ich mir wohl schon mal Reserve weglegen 

Wie hoch ist der Drop?


----------



## Jurek (4. Mai 2011)

also ich hab meins einfach zum bikeshop gebracht. die haben dann die kettenstrebe zu cosmic-sports gesendet. und eine neue kam zurück. obs das ganze noch in schwarz gibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln......
drop is je nach geschwindigkeit zwischen 2 1/2 und ca. 4 m hoch


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Mai 2011)

Zu Cosmic? Was haben die denn damit zu tun?


----------



## Jurek (5. Mai 2011)

Die seien wohl der Rocky-Mountain Ableger in Deutschland, oder so ähnlich.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2011)

Die haben nix mit RM in D zu tun.
Das geht ausschließlich über Bikeaction.


----------



## Jurek (5. Mai 2011)

ahh, ok. stimmt. das muss es gewesen sein. dann hab ichs mir entweder falsch gemerkt oder die beim bikeshop haben sich versprochen. cosmic vertreibt nicht mal rocky^^


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Mai 2011)

Genau, so kannte ich das auch. Daß die MZ zu Cosmic geht wird wohl so sein, mit dem Hinterbau können die aber sicher nix anfangen.


----------



## nrgmac (5. Mai 2011)

Würde das nicht noch an die große Glocke hängen.

Auszug aus den Einsatz- bzw. Garantiebedingungen des SXC:
No jumping over 60cm. No flat landings.
No commuting. No trials riding. 

Damit wirkt das Höhen-Posting schon ein wenig....


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Mai 2011)

Das steht da wirklich drin? 60cm und "no commuting"? Also weder hoch noch sonderlich oft? Glaubt man ja nicht hey.
Fast so gut wie bei Klein als sie bei den reinrassigsten Race-Hardtail-Rahmen in den Garantiebedigungen der immerhin lebenslangen Garantie den Einsatz bei Rennen ausschlossen


----------



## Jurek (5. Mai 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Würde das nicht noch an die große Glocke hängen.
> 
> Auszug aus den Einsatz- bzw. Garantiebedingungen des SXC:
> No jumping over 60cm. No flat landings.
> ...



 okay,dann stell ich das nächste foto davon rein, wie ich ein (abgemessen) 59cm hohes mäuerchen runterspringe und betone, dass ich das sonst nie mit meinen 160mm federweg mache,da ich diese ja schonen möchte^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (5. Mai 2011)

Was jeder Einzelne für Bilder macht und hier reinstellt entscheidet ganz alleine das Individuum. Nur bitte nicht meckern, wenn der Händler oder gar Bikeaction, die Zeit und Geld für Garantieabwicklungen investieren, nachher evtl. ein wenig gestresst wirken. Der berühmte Wink überfordert hier anscheinend?
Die Einsatzbeschreibung und Garantiebedingungen sind übrigens HIER nachzulesen (Seite 23-25).

@radical
Als Hersteller würde ich auch die Garantie (freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers) bzw. Gewährleistungspflichten recht stark eingrenzen. Wenn man sieht, dass Material dauerhaft für andere Einsatzzwecke als geplant verwendet wird und die Käufer dann auf Garantie angejammert kommen......


----------



## Human 2.0 (5. Mai 2011)

Hab meinem Slayer nach langem überlegen ne Reverb gegönnt! 
Echt der Hammer das Teil!!













neu is auch noch der Thomson Vobau. Bin von 50 auf 70mm umgestiegen.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Mai 2011)

@nrgmac: Ja, kann ich verstehen. In meinen Augen würde es dann halt mehr Sinn machen die Garantieleistungen einzugrenzen statt dem Rad seinen Einsatzzweck zu "rauben". Als Kunde komme ich mir verar***t vor wenn eine tolle, umfassende und langwierige Garantie flöten geht sobald ich das Rad einsetze. Dann lieber kleine Brötchen backen und "normale" Nutzung in die Garantie einbeziehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2011)

Ist doch Unsinn.
Kann doch keiner prüfen.

Soll wohl eher den Einsatzzweck verdeutlichen und dem Hersteller eine Hintertür auf halten?


----------



## nrgmac (5. Mai 2011)

Die Hersteller sind nicht ganz so doof. Man kann sehr wohl feststellen, ob es sich um einem Materialfehler handelt, oder ob man Dummheiten mit dem Zeug angestellt hat.

Garantie und Gewährleistung ist bei Bikesachen eh so eine Sache. Es gibt genau genommen keine Verpflichtung der Hersteller zu irgendetwas. Alle Bikeparts sind ungeprüfte Bauteile (keine TÜV-Prüfung, CE, DIN, nochsonstirgendeinenkramprüfung). Sie unterliegen somit der Eingenüberwachung und in den USA haben die Hersteller nahezu alles aus ihrer Verantwortung herausgenommen (wen wundert´s bei den Gerichtsurteilen und Strafmaßen).

@radical
Hast Du natürlich auch Recht. Aber wo soll da noch eine Grenze gezogen  werden? FOX will auch keine Garantie mehr übernehmen wenn die 36 ,,zum  Springen" eingesetzt wird. Wozu soll ich sie sonst benutzen??? In die  Nase passt das Ding ja nicht rein!!!
Wollte damit auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man nicht großartig  erzählen bzw. dokumentieren sollte, dass man das Ding am 3 m Drop  geschrottet hat und dann noch über Garantie Ersatz haben wollen.

@Human
Cooles Teil. Wie sieht die Zugverlegung bei eingefahrener Stütze aus? Wird das eng am Link?


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Mai 2011)

Durch vergleichende Versuche kann man als Hersteller schon wissen durch welche Last ein Schaden entstanden ist, auch sieht man ja z.B. an einem Bruch ob er durch Überlast oder Ermüdung entstanden ist. Vieles kann man sicher nicht so schnell bzw. kostendeckend nachweisen, das ist dann wie du sagst eher eine Hintertür. 
Trotzdem finde ich sollten solche Garantie-Einschränkungen eben zum Einsatzzweck des Rades passen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2011)

vielleicht kann das SXC mehr als es soll?
Egal, ich fahre es gerne.


----------



## Jurek (5. Mai 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wollte damit auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man nicht großartig erzählen bzw. dokumentieren sollte, dass man *das Ding am 3 m Drop geschrottet hat* und dann noch über Garantie Ersatz haben wollen.



hey. wann habe ich gesagt, dass der riss beim droppen entstanden ist?? ich habe den riss, einmal zufällig beim bike-putzen entdeckt. der riss sah eig.auch ziemlich oberflächlich aus. aber ist halt trotzdem lächerlich, dass ROB J als er noch teamfahrer für rocky war mit dem teil n backflip gezogen hat und man als ,,Normalo" gerade mal nur 60cm springen darf . 

aber naja, friede freude eierkuchen, heute wars wieder geil beim biken^^


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Mai 2011)

Hey, wer war das jetzt nochmal, den ich letzten Sonntag auf dem Hermersbergerhof mit seinem Rocky Slayer SXC getroffen hab ??? Ich war mit einem schwarzen BMW X3 unterwegs......nicht mit dem Bike ;-)
????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (5. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> vielleicht kann das SXC mehr als es soll?
> Egal, ich fahre es gerne.



100% Zustimmung!


----------



## Human 2.0 (5. Mai 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> @Human
> Cooles Teil. Wie sieht die Zugverlegung bei eingefahrener Stütze aus? Wird das eng am Link?



ohne Probleme, passt super!


----------



## Deleted 10349 (7. Mai 2011)

... so auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bildchen von meinem Slayer 





ride on!


----------



## noie95 (7. Mai 2011)

gerechtfertigte garantieansprüche hin oder her. ich denke, sowas ist immer ein streitpunkt
ABER:
aus meiner oben gezeigten momentanen situation heraus möchte ich meine erfahrung mit rocky kundtun  und die ist sehr sehr positiv
ich werde auf garantie eine neue schwinge bekommen, bikeaction wollte bilder haben, das ist klar, hat mir aber eine neue schwinge daraufhin zugsichert ohne großartig diskussionen anzuzetteln.
mit einer solchen art garantiefälle abzuwickeln kann ich sehr gut leben... egal was da in irgendwelchen bestimmungen steht... wenns zählt und man braucht rockys hilfe, machen sie einem die freude am bike wieder unkompliziert möglich!
*des isch aifach a sach!!!!!*
danke an meinen händler, bikeaction und rm canada


----------



## noie95 (7. Mai 2011)

@ TribalWarrior
was hast du für eine kefü angebaut? ist das ne dreist oder ne e13?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (7. Mai 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> @ TribalWarrior
> was hast du für eine kefü angebaut? ist das ne dreist oder ne e13?



Das ist ein gute alte Heim 2-fach Führung ... simpel und funktionell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChuckNoland (7. Mai 2011)

Ja Servus Rocklandbiker!
Und habt ihr ne schöne Wanderung gemacht und nen guten tag gehabt?
Viele Grüsse von ChuckNoland!
Mal schauen das es mal klappt mit na gemeinsamen Tour!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (7. Mai 2011)

muss man für ne Garantieabwicklung ne Rechnung vorlegen? Meinen Rahmen hatte ich ja privat aus der Bucht. Zwar neu und mit Schweissernachweis aber ohne Rechnung...müsste ich wohl bei Bruch neu bezahlen, oder? Glaube auch mal gelesen zu haben, daß ne Garantie nicht auf dritte übertragbar ist...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Mai 2011)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Ja Servus Rocklandbiker!
> Und habt ihr ne schöne Wanderung gemacht und nen guten tag gehabt?
> Viele Grüsse von ChuckNoland!
> Mal schauen das es mal klappt mit na gemeinsamen Tour!


 
Ja, wir sind zum Annweiler Forsthaus gewandert, war nicht schlecht der Tag, da hats nen Trail runter bin ich noch nie gefahren, muss ich mal in Angriff nehmen, nur von unten aus geht es dann schön hoch und das ist nicht so meine Paradediziplin. cu RK


----------



## noie95 (7. Mai 2011)

garantieansprüche hat nur der erstbesitzer. denke, man muß ne rechnung vorweisen. 
ich hab einen tollen händler, der macht das halt alles für mich, darum weiß ich den vorgang zur "garantiegeltendmachung" nicht genau.


----------



## noie95 (7. Mai 2011)

@ TribalWarrior

danke für die info


----------



## dondon (11. Mai 2011)

Bräuchte eure Hilfe bei einer Entscheidung. Mein DHX Air soll ersetzt werden ( bei Interesse --> PN) durch einen dieser beiden Kandidaten:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25746

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110685255036&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

muss noch mit dem Verkäufer klären ob der Roco wirklich defekt ist oder ob ihn nur als defekt angibt um "...jedem Ärger aus dem weg zu gehen"
Passen eigentlich die Fox Buchsen in den Roco und Monarch ?


Hier noch 2 verwackelte Handy Fotos von meinem SXC


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2011)

Den Monarch habe ich noch nicht gefahren.
Der MZ ist innerlich nicht viel anders als der DHX.
Er gibt zwar etwas weniger Federwg in der Mitte frei, ist dafür aber nicht ganz so lebendig.

Was stört dich am DHX?
Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## dondon (11. Mai 2011)

Habe 85 kg nackt , also vlt ca 90 kg Fahrbereit evtl auch mehr mit Rucksack.

Zum einem stört mich das Durchsacken, zum anderen fällt es mir schwer ein gutes setup zu finden das bergab den vollen Fw nutz und gleichzeit  im Flachen / bergauf mit eingeschaltetem PP möglichst wippfrei ist.

Hast du mir vlt ein setupvorschlag ( vor allem fürs Piggy Bag ) , der mich von meinem Tauschvorhaben abbringt ?


----------



## nrgmac (11. Mai 2011)

Habe heute mal Link-Pflege betrieben.
Alle metallischen Lager defekt (eingelaufen, Dreck im Lager wg. mangelhafter Dichtungsqualität). Die Gleitlager und Achsen sind noch i.O.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2011)

Hast du einen Dämpfer mit großem Hebel?
Ich habe jetzt bei 2 Dämpfern trotz viel Druck im AGB nur ein schwaches PP beobachten können.
An meinem SXC ist der kleine Hebel (2008) verbaut.
Da riegelt das PP deutlich ab und hebt das Heck an.

Welchen Druck hast du im AGB?
Welches Volumen?
Wieveil Druck in der Hauptkammer?
Ist du Hauptluftkammer schon verkleinert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dondon (11. Mai 2011)

ich habe - glaube ich - einen 2010er.
was meinst du mit großer Hebel. Der pp Hebel an meine DHX ist ca 3 cm lang und vierkantig.

AGB Druck ist glaube ich 180 psi , bin mir da aber nicht sicher, Hauptluftkammerdruck werde morgen nachsehen ( schätzungsweise  +- 13 /14 Bar )
Habe das Volumen noch nicht verkleinert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2011)

das dürfte sogar ein 2011er Modell sein.

Lass den Agb erst einmal in Ruhe wenn du den Weg nicht ausnutzt.

Versuche mal das hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg

Anschließend gibst du mal soviel Druck in die Hauptkammer, dass du etwa 14mm sag mit Ausrüstung (im sitzen) hast.


----------



## dondon (11. Mai 2011)

Werde ich mal ausprobieren. Kann aber erst in ein paar Tagen berichten da im Moment meine Gabel zerlegt ohne Öl rumliegt.


danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2011)

ok


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (12. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Versuche mal das hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg




wie bei mir und was viele andere auch schon berichtet haben, bringt es eigentlich nicht viel. Ein bisschen mehr Progression am Ende, aber am "durchrauschen ändert sich nichts...Hat sich jedenfalls nichts grundlegendes an der Performance geändert. 

Der RS Monarch Plus soll doch sehr gut gehen u ohne feilen rein passen.


----------



## nrgmac (12. Mai 2011)

Zum Monarch Plus hat MR320 doch schon hier Stellung genommen. Hat irgendwie die gleichen ,,Probleme" wie der DHX, wenn auch in stark abgeschwächter Form. Die Frage ist, ob ein Monarch RT3 nicht ausreichend ist? Der RP23 geht mit dem SXC Hinterbau auch irgendwie besser um als der dicke und schwere DHX. Diesen Versuch wollte doch auch schon mal jemand unternehmen (finde das Posting jetzt aber gerade nicht)?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (12. Mai 2011)

Also nach MR320 Aussage geht der Plus doch trotzdem wesentlich besser. Monarch 80% DHX 40%  Das mittlere Federwegs-Problem stellt wohl eher ein grundsätzliches SXC Problem da. Der RP23 wiederum soll etwas bockiger und nicht so lebendig sein. In meinem damaligen Kona fand ich ihn allerdings sehr gut. War aber auch ne andere Hinterbau Anlenkung...


----------



## *iceman* (12. Mai 2011)

Also zum RP23 kann ich was sagen.
Bin zuerst den DHX Air gefahren: Katastrophe. Mittlerer Federwegsbereich absolut nicht vorhanden.

Danach hab ich mir einen DHX Coil gekauft und bin den auch relativ lange gefahren. Damit geht das SXC wirklich extrem gut.

Wollte das Rad dann etwas leichter bekommen und da mir zu dem Zeitpunkt recht günstig ein RP23 in die Hände gefallen ist, fahre ich den momentan. Von der Performance her kommt er natürlich nicht ganz an den Stahldämpfer ran, aber er ist Welten besser als der DHX Air! Er sackt in der Mitte immer noch ein bisschen weg, aber eben bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Der RP23 ist ein 2009er (also noch kein Boost Valve), High Volume mit mittlerem Tune für Zug und Druckstufe. Vom Gefühl her könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass wenn er eine etwas straffere Druckstufe hätte, dann wäre er wahrscheinlich ziemlich perfekt.


EDIT: Was Dawg sagt stimmt schon, der RP23 ist etwas hölzern vom Ansprechverhalten, ist halt kein Stahldämpfer...


----------



## nrgmac (12. Mai 2011)

Dann sollte man evtl. doch mal den RT3 mit dem High Tune antesten....
Den gibt es nur als High Vol in 200x57 und der Tune könnte prima passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (12. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema DÃ¤mpfer kann ich noch kurz was zum MZ Roco Air TST R schreiben, fahr den jetzt ca. 1 Jahr. Die Druckstufe des DÃ¤mpfer ist Ã¼ber den TST Hebel spÃ¼rbar einstellbar und lÃ¤Ãt sich im "Fahrbetrieb" so abstimmen das er im mittleren FW-Bereich nicht wegsackt. VerÃ¤ndert man seine Sitzposition aber deutlich hinter den Sattel, so zeigt auch er von TST-Stufe 1-3 ein starkes "wegsacken".

Meine Freundin fÃ¤hrt aktuell das SCX Lady mit RP23, der geht besser als mein alter DHX.

Bevor ich nochmal einen DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r xxx,xxâ¬ kaufe, werd ich genau Ã¼berlegen ob nicht ein neuer Rahmen in Frage kommt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2011)

und der RC4 passt nicht in den Rahmen weil der AGB zu dick ist.
Gerade versucht, Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Mai 2011)

Der RP23 ist auch nur dann nicht "lebendig" und Fox-typisch "hölzern" wenn man ihn nicht nach England schickt  Mein Dämpfer war ursprünglich auch sehr zahm, leblos, wenn auch er gut funktioniert hat. Nach der Kur sind die Probleme weg.
Würde dennoch gern auch mal den RS probieren, reizvoll klingt er halt schon


----------



## dhpucky (13. Mai 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> ...wenn man ihn nicht nach England schickt  ...



... genau  Bin jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen mit dem TF Tuning in meinem RP unterwegs. Kein Vergleich zu vorher. Ich hatte übergangsweise nen Roco Coil drin.... der RP fühlt sich im direkten Vergleich nicht weniger lebendig an. 

Is zwar nicht ganz billig, aber es lohnt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

Bekommen die Engländer denn auch den mittleren Federweg etwas in den Griff?


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2011)

Eins muß klar sein -> zaubern können auch sie nicht. An der Kinematik vom Rahmen ändert man nichts und an den Eigenarten der Luftfeder auch nicht. Was sie aber hinkriegen ist diese Probleme über die Dämpfung deutlich zu lindern, auf Wunsch auch erst mit zugeschaltetem PPD (wer sagt daß man das Hebelchen nicht auch für was Nützliches einsetzen kann?).
Der neue Monarch soll wohl von der Technik dem RP deutlich überlegen sein und mehr Möglichkeiten bieten, im gleichen Trim bzw. mit gleich viel "Liebe" wäre er also besser. Ob er das auch ohne Anpassung ist weiß ich nicht, wage es aber zu bezweifeln (speziell wenn Rahmen und Fahrer abseits der üblichen Norm liegen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhpucky (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir dann gleich noch die kleine Luftkammer montieren lassen, weil meine wohl nen Riß hatte.....

Somit verändert sich das Verhalten extrem. Kann daher nicht sagen, ob es nur von dem Tuning kommt. 

Es ist jetzt auf jeden Fall besser, allerdings nicht komplett weg. Mir fällt es dann auf, wenn ich ihn mit mehr Sag fahre.... also Richtung 30%.

Dazu muß man aber auch sagen, dass es in dem Punkt für nen Luftdämpfer im Vergleich zu nem Coil schwer wird. Und da ich den direkten Vergleich hatte und mal spüren konnte wie sich das komplett ohne Wegsacken anfühlt achte ich auch sehr genau drauf. 

... aber bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

Das PP ist bei älteren FOX Dämpfern ohnehin stärker ausgepägt, als bei den aktuellen Modellen.
Große Unterschiede konnte ich am DHX Air ausmachen.
Die neuen Modell haben ein sehr schwaches PP.

Mit umgelegtem Hebel ist bei mir Ruhe im DHX, tot ist der Hinterbau trotzdem nicht.

Die Kinematik am SXC ist für einen Luftdämpfer einfach nicht geeignet.
Egal welcher Hersteller/ Model.
Der eine hat etwas mehr Dämpfung und sackt weniger weg, geht aber zu Lasten der performance.

Die Hinterbaukinematik kann man höchstens von der statischen Seite sinnvoll "reparieren", also anderes Federmedium (Stahl statt Luft).
Der dynamische Teil schafft das nicht alleine.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2011)

Nein, so meinte ich das nicht. Das PPD haben sie ja auch umgeändert. Zum Einen wurde der Übergang zwischen PPD "an" und "aus" deutlich abgeschwächt so daß er sehr fließend verläuft und man nicht schlagartig merkt wo der Dämpfer auf und zu macht.
Außerdem haben sie die "Stärke" des Effekts geändert. Beim Seriendämpfer z.B. habe ich immer nur Stufe 1 genutzt weil die schon stark genug war. Das ist jetzt quasi meine Stufe 3. Die Stufen 1 und 2 kann ich nun effektiv nutzen und auch beim aktiven Fahren unterstützend einschalten, ohne daß ich den Hinterbau damit vollends kastriere (wie es vorher für mich war). Das geänderte PPD strafft das Setup etwas, verändert es aber nicht mehr grundlegend.

PS: Mit deutlich weniger Sag zu fahren bedeutet ja auch daß man mit sehr hohen Drücken hantieren muß (zumindest bei meinem Gewicht  ). Den Sag da auf XC-Maße runter zu prügeln macht für mich weder von der Geometrie noch vom Fahrverhalten Sinn da bisher jeder Dämpfer dadurch deutlich an Sensibilität verloren hat.
Das Tuning hat es mir halt auch erlaubt mit einem gesunden Sag zu fahren, ohne daß das Heck wegsackt oder einknickt, und ohne daß es sich fährt wie eine Rennfeile. 
In dem Punkt finde ich Luftdämpfer allerdings auch sehr eigen da man ihnen nur schlecht den eigenen Willen aufzwingen kann. Bewegt man sich aus einem gewissen Bereich heraus wird das Fahrverhalten ungleich schlechter, sowohl bei zu niedrigem als auch zu hohem Druck.


----------



## dhpucky (13. Mai 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> ...Bewegt man sich aus einem gewissen Bereich heraus wird das Fahrverhalten ungleich schlechter, sowohl bei zu niedrigem als auch zu hohem Druck.



... empfinde ich auch so. Ideal finde ich 14mm Sag. Fährst Du mit mehr oder weniger?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre auch 14- 15mm sag.
Allerdings machen 10- 20psi bei mir schon viel aus.
Mit mehr sag ist man sofort "im Arbeitsarbereich" der Kinematik, es wird also erst butterweich und dann schlagartig hart.


----------



## dhpucky (13. Mai 2011)

.... ja das mein ich mit 30%. Allerdings spüre ich bei dem RP die Endprogression nicht so heftig, wie Du es beschreibst. Aber die ist ja beim DHX sicher auch stärker ausgeprägt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

würde gerne den DHX 5.0 als Coil mal fahren.
Aber die Dinger gibt es nicht mehr.
Gebraucht scheinen die in einem schwarzen Loch abhanden gekommen zu sein.

Der RC4 wäre wahrscheinlich in der Lage, noch mehr zu heilen.
HSC & LSC sind über einen weiten Bereich verstellbar und deutlcu von einander getrennt.
Man spürt genau die Einfedergeschwindigkeit, bei der die LSC aufhört zu arbeiten, und die HSC einsetzt.


----------



## dhpucky (13. Mai 2011)

.... aber der passt nicht in den 18" hast Du gesagt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

Nein.
Der AGB ist dicker als der vom DHX.
Er passt nicht in den Rahmen und klemmt dort, wo das Sattelrohr endet.
In dem umgedrehten "Y" sozusagen.


----------



## mr320 (13. Mai 2011)

Möchte mich auch nochmal kurz melden. Wie nun schon mehrmals gesagt, wird man das Problem mit dem mittleren Federweg und einen Luftdämpfer im SXC wohl nicht ganz lösen können. Empfehlen kann ich den Monarch Plus im SXC aber allemal! Wie schon geschrieben könnte der "Tune High" bei groben Gelände die bessere Wahl sein.  Nach nun ca. 800 km läuft er tadellos, und ich bin fast zufrieden. Bilder folgen demnächst nochmal.
PS
dran denken, das bei leichten Fahrern die Zugstufe "offen" noch zu langsam ist.

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (13. Mai 2011)

Wie definierst Du leicht?
Hosen runter! Wieviel kg drückst Du im Urzustand?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Mai 2011)

so nebenbei...der RP23 wäre mir nichts im SXC. Fehlt irgend wie was am Dämpfer. Sieht so mickrig aus im Rahmen.


----------



## mr320 (13. Mai 2011)

Ausgeliefert wurde er mit 150 psi und da hat man das sofort nach dem Einbau gemerkt. Bringe im Moment knappe 100kg (fahrfertig mit Rucksack) und fahre ca. 240 psi. Ich würde die Grenze bei ca. 80 kg setzen.


----------



## mr320 (13. Mai 2011)

nächste Woche soll die Reverb noch kommen, dann gibts auch wieder was fürs Auge. Optisch gefällt er mir sehr gut im sxc.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> so nebenbei...der RP23 wäre mir nichts im SXC. Fehlt irgend wie was am Dämpfer. Sieht so mickrig aus im Rahmen.



Dafür geht aber die Sattelstütze weiter runter. Ich würde mich um die 4cm freuen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Mai 2011)

dafür gibt es ja ne absenkbare Stütze...mit meiner 400er Deus Stütze gäbe es da aber auch Probleme


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe meine Stütze schon gekürzt bis aufs Minimum.
Die 400er Deus ist verreckt, jetzt ist es eine Thomson.

Ich warte noch auf die DOSS.


----------



## nrgmac (14. Mai 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> so nebenbei...der RP23 wäre mir nichts im SXC. Fehlt irgend wie was am Dämpfer. Sieht so mickrig aus im Rahmen.



Wenn er besser funktioniert, dann klebe ich gerne noch eine AGB-Attrappe daran...

@mr320
Danke für die Info.


----------



## noie95 (18. Mai 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> uaaaaa... *heul*
> 
> ich bin voller trauer!!! heute passiert....



*es ist gerichtet!!!!!!*
dreieinhalbwochen später ist eine neue schwinge drin und alles wieder ok!!!

schwinge auf garantie, das ist super service! danke rocky!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. Mai 2011)

Rocky sei dank


----------



## Jendo (19. Mai 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> *es ist gerichtet!!!!!!*
> dreieinhalbwochen später ist eine neue schwinge drin und alles wieder ok!!!
> 
> schwinge auf garantie, das ist super service! danke rocky!



Schön zu hören!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2011)

Mit neuer Schwinge steht dem Treffen im August ja nix mehr im Wege..................


----------



## *iceman* (19. Mai 2011)

Hi

Bin auch grad mit Garantieabwicklung bei meinem SXC durch. Bei mir fing eine Schweißnaht an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme an zu reißen. Bekomme jetzt einen nagelneuen Hauptrahmen.
Spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken den SXC-Rahmen durch etwas in der gleichen Federwegskategorie aber etwas flacher zu ersetzen. Vor allem flacherer Lenkwinkel. Würde besser zu den Trails passen die ich damit fahre...

Bevor ich das ganze jetzt in den Bikemarkt stelle erstmal an euch:
Wäre also ein weißes 2007er Slayer SXC, dass ich im Mai 2008 gekauft habe und seit November 2008 fahre (sollten also noch 2 Jahre Garantie von Rocky drauf sein, Rechnung aus England hab ich hier). Der Hauptrahmen wäre wie bereits gesagt nagelneu. Dem Hinterbau fehlt nichts, außer den wahrscheinlich obligatorischen Reifenspuren in den Carbonstreben (nix was auch nur im Ansatz kritisch ist). Dämpfer ist ein 2009er RP23 drin, den ich statt dem mitgelieferten DHX Air 4.0 fahre. Ist um Welten besser! Steuersatz (ist einer von CrankBrothers) könnte ich auch drin lassen.
Achja, Größe wäre natürlich auch noch interessant : 19"

Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich!


----------



## Bugatti (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr ein neues Bike oder einen neuen Rahmen braucht, schaut mal auf CRC, die hauen gerade alle 2009er und 2010er Rocky Mountain Modelle raus. Hab auch zugeschlagen...


----------



## noie95 (19. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit neuer Schwinge steht dem Treffen im August ja nix mehr im Wege..................



eh klar!!!...
ich wäre auch mit kaputter gekommen nur um dich wieder zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2011)

nehmen wir ein DZ?


----------



## noie95 (19. Mai 2011)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ohlsson (20. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen, 

habe heute mal einen Spontankauf getätigt. CRC haut den 09er Slayer Rahmen als Special Edition (ich weiß ich weiß, das Design ist gewöhnungsbedürftig) mit DHX 5.0 für 750,- Tacken raus. Konnt ich jetzt nicht widerstehen. 

Bitte sagt mir dass das jetzt kein Fehlkauf war. 

Könnt ihr mir nen Tipp geben bzgl. Gabel? Tendiere zu ner 2step lyrik!?

Außerdem zum Dämpfer, bin nich so ganz schwer, mit klamotten un rucksack um die 80 - 85 kg. Passt des oder lieber gleich wechseln? 

Danke schon mal. 

Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2011)

Kein Fehlkauf.
Gabel wäre Ok, aber nicht als anfälliges 2step.
Lieber Coil, oder FOX VAN.
Hauptsache 160mm.

Dämpfer musst du probieren.
Manchen gefällt er nicht.
Rauswefen kannst du ihn immernoch.

Aber vorher muss du dich mit den 5 Einstellparametern beschäftigen.
Vor allen Dingen überlagern sich manche Einstellungen.


----------



## Ohlsson (20. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort!

Kannst du mir zum Dämpfer ne "Grundeinstellung" empfehlen die auf mein Gewicht passt und von der ich mich dann langsam ans optimum rantasten kann? 

Allgemein lässt meine "Fully-Erfahrung" leider noch zu wünschen übrig. Habe dieses Jahr erst mein erstes Fully gekauft (Trek fuel ex), nur hat das eindeutig zu wenig reserven!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2011)

Das sind 2 unterschiedliche Hausnummern.

Versuche es am Anfang mal mit 175psi in beiden Kammern.
BoostValve Volumen groß
Zugstufe gerade so, dass das Hinterrad nicht abhebet, wenn du das Biuke am Pedal runter tritts, und es dann wieder hochschnellt.

Es kann sein, dass der Dämpfer dir etwas schnell durch den mittleren Federweg geht.
(im sitzen vor allen)

Dann machst du das: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6674733#post6674733

Danach musst aber eine neue Grundeinstellung ausprobieren.
Melde dich einfach nochmal.

WICHTIG:
Auf dem AGB steht ein Mindestdruck und Maxdruck.
Niemals einfedern, wenn der Druck nicht stimmt.
Dann kannst du das Ding einschicken.


----------



## Ohlsson (20. Mai 2011)

Danke nochmal. 

Scheint wohl etwas mehr Aufwand zu sein als bei meinem RP23, aber ich denke es lohnt sich. 

2 unterschiedliche Hausnummern ist klar, aber ich denke das Slayer passt eher zu dem was ich will. Entspannt die Berge hoch und mit Spaß Vollgas bergab! 
Das Problem ist halt dass ich im absoluten Bike Nirvana wohne, außer nem Händler der mal 3 Cubes im Jahr vertickt gibts hier nix. Das heißt mit vorher testen ist nich viel. Da gibts halt nur kaufen, probieren, verkaufen. 

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt. Ich geb bescheid wenn die Karre steht!


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Mai 2011)

aus aktuellem anlass (günstiger abverkauf der dämpfermodelle):
würde dieser hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in den rahmen passen? ich kann's mir ja nicht vorstellen, aber vllt. hat's ja schon jemand probiert...danke!


----------



## Nofaith (21. Mai 2011)

Hm, eventuell wenn man den AGB im vorderen Rahmendreieck unterbringt. Das vordere Dämpferauge scheint ja recht weit entfernt von der Hauptluftkammer zu sein.

Wo gibt's den Dämpfer günstigst?


----------



## Ohlsson (21. Mai 2011)

Gibts hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=manitou+evolve

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bugatti (21. Mai 2011)

Ohlsson schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habe heute mal einen Spontankauf getätigt. CRC haut den 09er Slayer Rahmen als Special Edition (ich weiß ich weiß, das Design ist gewöhnungsbedürftig) mit DHX 5.0 für 750,- Tacken raus. Konnt ich jetzt nicht widerstehen.
> 
> ...



Auf der HP von CRC steht, dass ein DHX 4.0 dabei ist - weißt du da genaueres? Normalerweise ist ja laut Bikeaction der 5.0 verbaut, wie du es geschrieben hast.

Den folgenden Aufbau finde ich auch ganz ordentlich für deinen Rahmen:
http://www.nsmb.com/3265-readers-rides-11


----------



## Ohlsson (21. Mai 2011)

Darüber bin ich im Nachhinein auch gestolpert. Gehe mal davon aus dass es nur ein Schreibfehler ist, denn auf dem Foto bei CRC ist auch klar der 5.0 zu erkennen. Hab mal ne Mail hingeschickt, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen. Ich werde informieren sobald Klarheit herrscht, spätestens wenn der Rahmen dann da ist. 

Zum Aufbau: --> FETT!!! Wobei es glaub keine Talas wird, Kumpel hatte die an seinem Zesty und hat sie aufgrund Ansprechverhalten gegen ne Lyrik getauscht und die geht eindeutig besser. Na mal sehen, auf jeden Fall hab ich TIERISCH Bock auf die Kiste. 

Mal ne allgemeine Frage, wie würdet ihr aus euren Erfahrungen heraus das Bike charakterisieren?

Gruß


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Mai 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hm, eventuell wenn man den AGB im vorderen Rahmendreieck unterbringt. Das vordere Dämpferauge scheint ja recht weit entfernt von der Hauptluftkammer zu sein.
> 
> Wo gibt's den Dämpfer günstigst?



jep, bei CRC!
auf mtbr.com hab ich grad gelesen, dass der ISX-4 passen soll (ohne beweisfoto allerdings), dann sollte wohl der 6way auch reinpassen. hm, das würd mich extrem reizen...


----------



## Nofaith (21. Mai 2011)

Einerseits würd's mich auch reizen, andererseits stell ich mir die Frage, ob es sich lohnt. Ein Stahlfederdämpfer wäre wohl die beste Lösung, aber dann liegt das Gewicht des Bikes bei 15,6kg, find das doch recht heftig.

Eventuel wird's auch ein anderer Rahmen, malschauen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2011)

Coil versuche am Montag.
Mit einer Titanfeder wären das vielleicht 150g.


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Mai 2011)

ich bestell jetzt einfach mal den isx 6way.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2011)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ich bestell jetzt einfach mal den isx 6way.



.....und werde berichten.


----------



## Nofaith (21. Mai 2011)

Wie kommst Du auf 155gr?

Mal grob überschlagen mit folgenden Werten:

1. DHX RC4 Weight: 447g (241/76.2mm) without reducers or spring

2. Renton Coil Springs DHX Titan 3.00"x500, 477g

sind das über 924gr. für Dämpfer incl. Titan-Feder. Die Gewichte sind noch Herstellerangaben, selbst mit kürzerem Dämpfer und Feder werden es an die 900gr. sein. Gegenüber dem DHX Air 5.0 mit 443 g(8.5 x 2.5 - no reducers) ein Mehrgewicht von min. 400gr.


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> .....und werde berichten.



schau ma mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf 155gr?
> 
> Mal grob überschlagen mit folgenden Werten:
> 
> ...



Ich muss das Ding wiegen um es genau zu sagen.

Aber der RC4 passt nicht rein, und der 5.0 ist leichter.
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, es seien was mit 380g in 200/57.

Federn haben je nach freier Länge unterschiedliche Gewichte.
450 x 2,25" wiegt z. B. 268g.
Die 400er nur 224g.

Irgendwo hatte ich mal ein Foto vom wiegen eines 200/57 mit Ti- Feder gesehen.
Der lag auf einer Waage bei knapp 600g.

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. Mai 2011)

Ohlsson schrieb:


> Darüber bin ich im Nachhinein auch gestolpert. Gehe mal davon aus dass es nur ein Schreibfehler ist, denn auf dem Foto bei CRC ist auch klar der 5.0 zu erkennen. H




mit dem DHX 4 kann aber gut möglich sein! in meinem SXC 90 Rahmen war/ ist auch ein DHX 4 verbaut...



@ Joe...und warum dann nicht den ISX4? ist der 6er besser oder belastbarer? Oder wo liegt da der Unterschied?
             Die Preise hören sich ja sehr gut an...


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Mai 2011)

Mit einer leichten Ti-Feder wog mein DHX 5.0 damals inkl. Buchsen und Reducern ca. 630g. Die Stahlfeder in gleicher "Stärke" wog immerhin 470g, Ti sollte entsprechend leichter sein (sonst macht es auch wenig Sinn das Geld auszugeben).


----------



## Ohlsson (22. Mai 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> mit dem DHX 4 kann aber gut möglich sein! in meinem SXC 90 Rahmen war/ ist auch ein DHX 4 verbaut...


 

Was sind denn die Wesentlichen Unterschiede vom 4er zum 5er? Habe bisher nur gelesen dass der 4er keinen verstellbaren Durchschlagschutz hat.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Mai 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> @ Joe...und warum dann nicht den ISX4? ist der 6er besser oder belastbarer? Oder wo liegt da der Unterschied?
> Die Preise hören sich ja sehr gut an...



weil ich nicht auf die lowspeed-druckstufeneinstellung verzichten will (vllt. lässt sie sich ja gut als plattform bergauf verwenden), und die hat eben nur der 6er (+ die HS-druckstufe auch noch, die mir aber eher wurscht ist.).
ich glaub ja eher nicht, dass er ohne modifikationen reinpasst - aber dann kann der 4er eigentlich auch nicht passen. man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Ohlsson (22. Mai 2011)

Könnte mir jemand sagen wie lang (circa) die Bremsleitung für hinten sein muss? Möcht gern bevor mein Rahmen kommt wissen, ob meine Bremse passt oder ob ich noch basteln muss. 
Danke
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2011)

Eine ungekürzte Leitung passt.
Je nach Lenker kannst du sie kürzen, aber nicht unbedingt.

Der DHX 5 hat das blaue Rad am AGB.
Damit verstellst du das Luftvolumen darin.
Das bewirkt halt einen einstellbaren Durchschlagschutz.

Sollte dir dein 4.0 trotz passender Einstellung durchschlagen, kann man das Volumen genauso verändern.
Man muss den AGB halt öffnen und den Trennkolben von Hand in eine ander Lage bringen.


----------



## Ohlsson (22. Mai 2011)

Hab grade nachgemessen, ist circa 1,50m, das wird wohl zu eng!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2011)

Sind das original 1700mm?
Schau mal Erstatzleitungen von Shimano nach.
Die meiner Saint hat gepasst, die der Magira auch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2011)

Erster Test DHX 5.0:

Für den Einbau muss man den Federteller und Umlenkhebel etwas nachfeilen.
Ist aber easy und nicht viel, keine Einschränkung in Sachen Haltbarkeit.

Nach erster Testrunde (450er Feder/1 Umdrehung vorgespannt, 150psi, ½ geschlossenes Boost):

- Rad klebt am Boden wie Pattex (Hinterrad aus 50cm fallen lassen=> platsch steht, kein springen)
- Keinerlei Wegsacken des Hinterbaus!
- Federweg nutzt sich linear aus
- schnelle Kurven & Anlieger lassen sich besser fahren (mehr Druck am Hinterrad)
- Die Gewichtsverteilung ist wesentlich besser, auch bergauf
- Wippt bei offenem PP etwas, bei geschlossenem PP aber nicht mehr
- Wesentlich mehr Bodenkontakt und Traktion

Ich bleibe beim Coil!
Beim Draufsetzen gab es schon das AHA- Erlebnis, das Mehrgewicht habe ich nicht bemerkt.
Luft ist einfach ein weniger geeignetes Federmedium, egal wie man das mit der Dämpfung zu kaschieren versucht. Egal welcher Hersteller!
Es ist und bleibt ein Kompromiss!

Den Einbau einer Titanfeder muss ich noch prüfen.
Sie haben gerne einen größeren Außendurchmesser, könnte am Umlenkhebel stören.

Beim Treffen in Pfälzerwald kann man ja dann mal direkt vergleichen.

Ride fine!


PS: Hat jemand eine Titanfeder und kann den Außendurchmesser vergleichen?


----------



## *iceman* (24. Mai 2011)

Habs zwar noch nicht am Slayer probiert, hab aber eine Titanfeder für den DHer. Ich denke das kannst du leider vergessen. Die wird nicht zwischen die Streben des geteilten Sattelrohres passen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habe eher Bedenken am Umlenkhebel?


----------



## *iceman* (24. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich habs nicht probiert, aber am Umlenkhebel meine ich könnte es knapp reichen, nur seitlich ist bei mir mit der Fox-Stahlfeder schon praktisch kein Platz. Hatte am Anfang zum Federhärten testen mal kurz eine Manitou-Feder drin, die ist vom Durchmesser her etwas größer und die stand im voll ausgefederten Zustand dann seitlich schon an!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2011)

da hab ich mit der fox feder noch etwa 5mm platz.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> - Rad klebt am Boden wie Pattex (Hinterrad aus 50cm fallen lassen=> platsch steht, kein springen)




glaube, daß ist aber kein guter Test. Da springt bei mir mit dem DHX Air aber auch nichts...

stell mal bitte ein Foto mit der Stahlfeder rein.


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Mai 2011)

Der "Test" funktioniert normal mit jedem Stahlfeder-Element, vorn wie hinten. Sagt aber zum Fahrverhalten wenig bis nichts aus.


PS: Es scheint als wäre meine erst kürzlich verbaute Sitzstreben-Gleitlagerbuchse schon wieder mit Spiel versehen... Ich habe sowohl die Buchsen als auch die Einsätze nachgemessen und die Werte sind alle auf einem Niveau.
Ob eine in Relation zum unteren Teil der Schwinge nicht fluchtende Sitzstrebe das verursacht? Garantie ist nach den Jahren natürlich auch so eine Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Mai 2011)

an meinem Rad hatte das spielfreie Funktionieren des Lagers auch nicht lange angehalten...


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Mai 2011)

Super Sache. Es ist halt auch definitiv dieses eine Lager da eine zusätzliche Lage Teflonband um die Metallbuchse herum das Spiel wieder behebt. Ob das lange hält sei mal dahin gestellt...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2011)

Der Test sagt schon was über Ansprechverhalten und Federrate/ Zugstufe und Druckstufe aus.

Wie schwer bist du, dass dein DHX am Boden klebt?
Kann ich kaum Glauben.
Ohne nochmal hoch zu springen.

Foto kommt.
Möchte noch ein Nadellager und eine Titanfeder nachrüsten.
Aber erst einmal muss die Federrate testen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

Erfahrungsbericht Coil im SXC (2):

Nach einigen Testfahrten auf bekannten Strecken hat sich mein erster Eindruck bestÃ¤tigt.
Mit dem DHX 5.0 ist das SXC ein ganz anderes Bike.

Bergaufâ¦
â¦bleibt der eingestellte sag stabil und das Heck sinkt beim Treten nicht ab. Dadurch tritt man deutlich weniger von hinten, also effizienter.
Das Wippen bei offenem PP ist nur noch als kleines ârundesâ Wippen wahrzunehmen. Beim Air ist es eher eine âeckigeâ und digitale Bewegung Ã¼ber einen grÃ¶Ãeren Federwegbereich.
Dreht man das PP zu, wird es immer weniger bis es so gut wie starr ist. (je nach AGB Druck)
Ich habe bisher kein BedÃ¼rfnis gehabt, das PP zu schlieÃen.
Durch die bessere Sitzposition empfinde ich es bergauf mit dem Coil effizienter.

Bergabâ¦
â¦ergibt sich dann ein komplett neues Bild. Der Hinterbau arbeitet absolut unauffÃ¤llig, sensibel & linear.
Ohne das Wegsacken lassen sich Kurven mit Anliegern wesentlich besser kontrollieren.
Das Anbremsen vor einer Kurve funktioniert jetzt mit weniger Anheben des Hecks, was sonst zu einer plÃ¶tzlichen Mehrbelastung des Vorderrades gefÃ¼hrt hat.
Kurze Wellen und Wurzeln nimmt man kaum noch wahr.
Nutzt man den Federweg aus, geschieht das unauffÃ¤llig und nicht abrupt. Man spÃ¼rt es eigentlich nicht, weil man ja in einen Gummipuffer landet.

Allgemeinâ¦
â¦durch das nicht einsinkende Heck wird der Lenkwinkel spÃ¼rbar steiler. Das SXC fÃ¤hrt sich dann verspielter.
Das Gewicht habe ich noch nicht ermittelt. Es juckt mich aber nicht! Der gewinn an FahrspaÃ ist deutlich hÃ¶her!
Ich habe vor dem Einbau noch gedacht, dass ich meinen kommenden AX wegen des Gewichts mit dem DHX Air fahren werde. Das wird sicher nicht der Fall sein!

Ride fine!


----------



## bestmove (26. Mai 2011)

Da hast du ein paar treffende Worte gefunden 

Das gleiche könnte man auch aufs SS adaptieren, noch mit dem Hinweis nach einer Berechnung der Federstärke, sich eher für die härtere Variante zu entscheiden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe eine Feder für 25% Sag errechen lassen (450).
Als Mittelwert aus den Einzelergebnissen verschiedener Online- Rechner.
Manche unterscheiden sogar die Art der Kinamatik.

Es ist real ein Pimperle mehr.
Statt 14- 15mm sind es 16- 17mm.
Das klappt ganz gut.

Aber du hast sicher Recht, eine weichere Feder führt wieder zu flachen Winkeln, mehr Ausfedern usw..
Versuche ich bei Gelegenheit mal  wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt.
Der 5.0 gibt einiges an Stellparametern her.
Die machen sich auch feiner bemerkbar als beim Air.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Mai 2011)

Mit Ausnahme des wegknickenden Hecks, was tendenziell (wenn auch stark gemildert) und bauartbedingt immer noch vorhanden ist, hättest du einen Großteil (wenn vermutlich auch mit leichten Einbußen) der Besserungen auch mit einem RP23 haben können.
Einen Teil der DHX-Probleme kenne ich noch aus der Zeit vor dem Umbau, gerade auch sowas wie den stark spürbaren Übergang von "auf" und "zu" die aber dank Push alle beseitigt wurden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

Ein gepushter RP ist sicher gut.
Aber KEIN Vergleich zum Coil.
Habe beides zur Hand und verglichen.

Der RP ist original hölzern und wird nach dem pushen lebendig.
Das wegsacken wird über Druckstufen gemindert, aber nicht behoben.
Der Knackpunkt ist schließlich das Verhalten von Luft als Federmedium.

Es gibt kein Wegsacken mit dem Coil mehr.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich bin sie ja auch beide gefahren, ausgiebig, daher sage ich das ja  Das Wegsacken kriegt man beim Float nicht gänzlich weg, die restlichen Probleme aber sind entweder durch Push zu beheben oder Hausprobleme des DHX Air, von denen der Float verschont bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

Sag ich ja.
Aber mit dem Coil geht es.


----------



## dondon (26. Mai 2011)

> Ich habe eine Feder für 25% Sag errechen lassen (450).



darf man erfahren wieviel du wiegst ?


----------



## Nofaith (26. Mai 2011)

Hatte am WE 'nen VIVID Stahldämpfer und aktuell einen Monarch RT3 (Zugstufe mid, Druckstufe high-tune) zum Testen im SXC. Sicher ist ein Stahldämpfer schon ein Performance-Gewinn, aber die zuerst ansteigende und dann wieder fallende Übersetzung kann auch sie nicht beheben. Der mittlere Federweg bleibt "softer", wenn auch nicht so stark wie bei einer Luftfeder. Eine Stahlfeder ist linear und kann Hebelgesetze nicht ausserkraft setzen.

Die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus ist halt nicht gerade ideal, um es mal mild auszudrücken.

Ich hab wieder Spiel am Gleitlager auf der Bremsseite. Hier waren doch noch zwei oder drei die das Problem haben. Welches Baujahr sind die Bikes? Ich hab die Vermutung das die Bohrung für das Igus-Lager zu groß ist. Meins ist ein 2009er, das SXC meiner Freundin hat das Problem nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> darf man erfahren wieviel du wiegst ?



MIt Ausrüstung etwa 75kg


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

Möglicherweise muss du dir eine kleine Achse selbst anfertigen lassen.
Meine gehen leicht, haben aber (noch) kein Spiel.
(Geh gleich aber noch mal gucken)


----------



## dondon (26. Mai 2011)

könntest du mir bitte einen link zu einem der online Rechner schicken oder mir gleich sagen welche Feder ich für knappe 90 kg ( fahrfertig ) brauche? 
danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (26. Mai 2011)

@nofaith: Bei mir ist es 2007 und bisher immer die Antriebsseite. Mit der Bohrung im Rahmen kannst du Recht haben, ist sicher nur ein Zehntel im Durchmesser was zuviel ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

Hier z. B. http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. Mai 2011)

@nofaith: Bei mir ist es auch 2009, aber nur die Antriebsseite. Würde aber eher meinen, daß die Metallbuchsen Spiel in den Kunststoff-Gleitlagern haben. Denn die Kunststoffdinger sitzen eigentlich straff in der Rahmenbohrung.

@Rocky: was wäre die nächst härtere Feder nach deiner Jetzigen (450?) ?


----------



## nrgmac (26. Mai 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> @Rocky: was wäre die nächst härtere Feder nach deiner Jetzigen (450?) ?



Das geht immer in 50-iger Schritten weiter.... Sprich: 500, 550, 600,...
Zwischenwerte werden über die Federvorspannung eingestellt bzw. hingedreht.

@dondon
Laut Fox bist Du da beim SXC (25% Sag) bei einer 550 Feder!

@nofaith
Bin auf Deinen Bericht bzgl des  Monarch RT3 sehr gespannt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> [email protected]: was wäre die nächst härtere Feder nach deiner Jetzigen (450?) ?



400 mit etwas mehr Druckstufe


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Mai 2011)

@dawg: Ich habe bei mir z.B. diverse Buchsen und Bolzen gemessen, die Unterschiede waren winzig. Es reicht aber eben schon eine dünne Zusatzschicht auf dem Bolzen um das Spiel zu eliminieren.
Wenn die Bohrung im Rahmen zu groß ist wird das Gleitlager nicht stark genug zusammen gehalten und der Bolzen kann darin herum spielen. Anders erklärt es sich fast nicht daß das Spiel mit neuen Einzelteilen so schnell zurück kommt.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. Mai 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Anders erklärt es sich fast nicht daß das Spiel mit neuen Einzelteilen so schnell zurück kommt.



aber den Bolzen/ Schraube hattest aber noch nicht getauscht oder?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (26. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 400 mit etwas mehr Druckstufe




Ja was nun? Einer schreibt 400 und der andere schreibt 500...
Welche ist nun die eine Stufe härtere Feder. Wiege ja komplett etwas mehr als Rocky u würde etwas weniger Sag fahren...

@ Rocky...du fährst jetzt die 450er soweit ich das verstanden haben, oder?


----------



## nrgmac (26. Mai 2011)

400 lbs/inch und 500 lbs/inch. Welche ist härter?

Ganz leicht erklärt: Die eine Feder braucht 400 lbs pro inch Kompression und die andere (härtere Feder) 500 lbs pro inch!

Hier noch ein guter Link


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Mai 2011)

Nein, Bolzen habe ich nicht getauscht. Dessen Maß ist aber ok und an dem liegt es auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich habe eine 450er drin.
Es scheint zu passen.
Genau beurteilen kann ich dass aber erst, wenn ich andere ausprobiert habe.
Auf jeden Fall ist der sag OK.

Federn werden in lbs/ inch angegeben.
Also wieviel Pfund du brauchst, um das Ding ein inch zusammen zu drücken.
Je höher die Zahl, dest härter die Feder.

Google mal verschiedene Rechner und suche den Mittelwert.
Ein Rechner unterscheidet sogar zwischen der Kinematik (Eingelenker, VP, 4- Gelenker)


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die Bolzen vor einem Jahr mit gewechselt.
Die Beschichtung nutzt sich in der Tat etwas ab.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2011)

Beschichtung? Ich meine nicht die großen Alu-Bolzen, die habe ich auch schon mal gewechselt.
Es geht um das kleine Titan-Schräubchen am Ausfallende  Die sind ja meines Wissens "roh".


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2011)

Genau die meine ich.
Die sind bei mir nicht roh.
Sondern so Beschichtet, wie die die Achsen in den Elements damals mit Gleitlagern.
So grau-gold schimmernd, sieht aus wie dicker Klarlack.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2011)

Gold?  Der eigentliche Bolzen bzw. Schraube ist bei mir definitiv roh. Der Metallzylinder, der in dem Gleitlager läuft, ist gräulich und meiner Meinung nach eloxiert. Wäre ja interessant wenn es da Unterschiede gäbe.


----------



## Nofaith (27. Mai 2011)

Es gibt beides. Beim ersten auftreten des Spiels hab ich reklamiert und bekam einen Satz Gleitlager inkl. der Hülsen. Die original Hülsen sind etwas dunkler und erinnern in der Tat an die alten Gleitlagerbuchsen vom Element. Die neuen Hülsen sind aus eloxiertem Aluminium. Maßlich unterscheiden sie sich aber nicht.

Ich denke es ist die Bohrung. Werd mal meinen freundlichen Igus-Vertreter fragen ob's da nicht was mit Toleranzmaß gibt. Ansonsten müsste ich mir Bolzen anfertigen lassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2011)

Die Stahlbuchsen hatte ich auch mal für das Element bekommen.
Maße gleich.
Angeblich waren die Aluachsen gerade nicht lieferbar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2011)

Also, der Coil wiegt ohne Feder 389g
Eine 450x 2,37" Feder hat 369g auf den Rippen
Titanfedern geben bei etwa 200g los.

Der Air 438g

Bei mir dürft das Mehrgewicht unter 200g liegen.


----------



## Ohlsson (27. Mai 2011)

Soooooo.......

Der Rahmen kam nun gestern endlich und wurde natürlich gleich zusammengebastelt. Ergebnis ist die Vorabversion: 





Morgen kommt die Lyrik, mal gespannt wie das dann aussieht. Bisschen Tuning wird's natürlich noch geben, Variostütze, Laufräder, etc. 

Aber erster Fahreindruck: GEIL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2011)

schick!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (27. Mai 2011)

glaube die Titan-Schrauben können es auch nicht wirklich sein...hatte ja die Schrauben von rechts nach links gewechselt u trotzdem das Spiel auf der gleichen Seite gehabt. Kunststoffbuchse war auch neu u die Metallhülse hatte, meine ich, auch die Seite gewechselt. Also bliebe fast nur noch die Bohrung im Rahmen  ( trotz der straff sitzenden Plastikdinger? )


zum Coil...glaube ich werde eher wohl irgendwann den Monarch Plus probieren. Mein Rad wiegt ja jetzt schon 15,5 kg Und Radsatz bzw U-Turn Lyrik wollte ich eigentlich nicht tauschen "nur" um Gewicht zu sparen. Meine Reifen sind Enduro Standard u KS muß sein. Weiß nicht wie ihr immer alle auf 14kg kommt mit euren SXC  
(so mal nebenbei)


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2011)

Indem man an allen Ecken Gewicht spart und nicht nur an den großen, plakativen Ecken. Aktuell trotz Fat Albert sub 12


----------



## Nofaith (27. Mai 2011)

Dein SXC ist vom Aufbau schon schick, bevor ich aber soviel Kohle(Wortspiel) reinstecke um das Rahmengewicht zu kompensieren, tausche ich den Rahmen. 

Würd mir die Form nicht so gut gefallen, wäre das schon lang passiert.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2011)

Das Rahmengewicht ist ja nicht so schlimm daß es zu kompensieren wäre. Ich mag den Rahmen vom Fahrverhalten her halt und halte ihn den meisten "leichteren" Chassis für überlegen. Für die richtig flotte Gangart halte ich die Bauweise und das Fahrwerk irgendwo jedoch für limitierend zumals ich das selbst nicht mehr wöllte. Paßt schon so.
Als Nachfolger würde mich höchstens ein Ibis reizen, Stichwort Kohle


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Mai 2011)

noch was zu meinem bei CRC bestellten manitou evolver: anscheinend wird die ware bei CRC nicht reserviert, solange die banküberweisung noch am weg ist - der dämpfer war schon ausverkauft, als mein geld ankam. solche idioten...
auf meine frage, ob man mir dann nicht einfach das 2007er modell statt der bestellten 2010er version zum selben preis überlassen könnte, hab ich dann als antwort nur den zu bezahlenden differenzbetrag erhalten. schade...da bestell ich nächstes mal lieber wieder wo anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2011)

Oder halt gleich per Paypal bezahlen. Bei "Schnäppchen" und anderen zeitkritischen Geschichten gehe ich lieber auf Nr.Sicher.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (27. Mai 2011)

schade...das kennt man aber von CRC. Wenn die Ware da steht muss es noch lange nicht heißen, daß sie nach dem Zahlen auch noch wirklich da liegt.  bisher hatte ich aber immer Glück


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Mai 2011)

hmm, naja, ich hab meine lektion gelernt. und crc mich als kunden verloren.


----------



## Ohlsson (29. Mai 2011)

So, und jetzt mit Lyrik. Kommt um einiges besser als mit der weißen Fox!

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/905264]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## isartrails (30. Mai 2011)

Ohlsson schrieb:


> Kommt um einiges besser als mit der weißen Fox!


Find ich nicht. Hat mir anders besser gefallen...


----------



## Nasum (30. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte auch die Fox drin gelassen aber das ist ja Geschmackssache und schlecht ist die Lyrik ja auch nicht


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. Mai 2011)

@Ohlsson ... welchen Highroller hast du vorne drauf. Größe, Gewicht? u 1Play oder 2Play oder wie das bei Maxxis heißt...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

Vom 2,35er in 1Ply kann ich dir dringend abraten!
Die knallen so durch.
Neben platten Reifen gibt es auch platte Felgen.
Die bauen einfach zu flach, haben zu wenig Volumen.
Auch wenn er sich geil fährt.

Mein bruder hat das Projekt mit <70kg gestartet, und teuer bezahlt.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. Mai 2011)

deswegen frage ich ja...der Reifen soll ja richtig super sein, aber in 2Play u 2,50er leider auch seeehhhr schwer. Und bevor ich den Ardent rauf ziehe kann ich auch die Muddy´s fürs Grobe behalten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

Mir der Mary habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, stimmt.
Wenn der Ardent die gleiche Karkasse hat wie der Advantage, hat er Volumen und ist anfällig gegen Schnitte in der Außenwand.
Ich suche auch noch nach was anderem für den Sommer..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (31. Mai 2011)

weiß jemand was das hier sein kann? zu finden beidseits unter dem ansatzpunkt des knotenblechs am unterrohr...und das war nicht von anfang an da! hässlich ist es ja schon mal, aber nur das oder hat's da was gröberes?


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

Da ist Feuchtigkeit unter dem Lack.
Musst du runterkratzen, säubern, grundieren und mit einem Lackstift ausbessern.
Hatte ich am Element mal.


----------



## Ohlsson (31. Mai 2011)

Mein Highroller hat eine 2,35er Breite und ein Gewicht von exakt 795 Gramm (selber gewogen). Ob das nun 1Play ode 2Play ist kann ich nicht sagen, kannte diesen Unterschied bisher nicht. Woran erkenn ich das und was genau hast das zu bedeuten? Oder ist das nur eine Bezeichnung für die Breite?


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Mai 2011)

Der Hersteller kann prinzipiell draufschreiben was er will. Wenn du mit einem Messschieber an den Reifen gehst wirst du aber sehen daß er keine 60mm breit ist sondern mehr in Richtung 2.1" geht.


----------



## Nasum (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab einen 2Ply Reifen und ein Kumpel von mir hat einen 1Ply Reifen. Den Unterschied den ich erkennen konnte war bei der Karkasse an der Seite des Reifen.Wenn ich meinen Reifen hinstelle dann steht der auch ohne das er zusammen sackt oder sich verdreht, bei den 1Ply ist das nicht der Fall, der ist wie ein Faltreifen.Mann kann ihn schön verdrehen und zusammen falten da die seitliche Karkasse nicht so stark ist wie beim 1Ply.

Hier noch was zum Thema Maxxis Reifenhttp://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_wissenswertes-maxxis_karkasse-maxxis.html


----------



## Ohlsson (31. Mai 2011)

Also mein Reifen passt auch zu dem was Nasum beschreibt. Auf jeden Fall macht er für mich nicht den Eindruck, als ob er durschlagen könnte. Und fahren tut er sich einfach top!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Rocky- Treffen in der Pfalz aus?
Termin ist irgendwo Mitte August.

Bei Interesse bitte PM, Info kommt dann per Mail.

Also, es lohnt sich!!!


----------



## isartrails (31. Mai 2011)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> weiß jemand was das hier sein kann?


Cellulitis...?


----------



## dortmund biker (31. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (31. Mai 2011)

kommt halt mit dem Alter  mein Rahmen ist zum Glück eloxiert...


----------



## mr320 (2. Juni 2011)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder nach den letzten Updates. Für 2011 genügt es mir erstmal.











Der dargestellte Federweg zeigt die Ausnutzung bei ca. 30% Sag und 3km schönen Wurzeltrails. Der DHX wäre schon durch!






Vom Platzbedarf benötigt der Monarch etwas weniger Platz.











Und die Reverb macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Montiert, Leitung gekürzt und funktioniert prächtig. Entlüften war nicht nötig.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. Juni 2011)

schön, schön...was für Pedale fährst du da?


----------



## mr320 (2. Juni 2011)

10 Jahre alte Shimano 646. Am SXC wurde dann auf einer Seite die SPD-Aufnahme demontiert und mechanisch am Schleifbock etwas gestripped.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. Juni 2011)

ah...die hatte ich mal in rot. war auf dem Bild nicht gleich zu erkennen...


----------



## Nechei (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich könnte an einen Slayer SXC Rahmen mit Kaufdatum mitte 2009 bekommen.Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob man daraus ein Bike zusammenschrauben kann mit dem ich auch bergauf fahren kann....Also mal eine schöne Tour mit 1200-1600 Höhenmeter.Oder ist das Bike eher ein Bergab Hobel ;-)
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (3. Juni 2011)

das Slayer ist kein Downhillbike. Klar kannste damit auch Höhenmeter machen. Kannst den Rahmen aber auch nicht mit neuesten gewichtsoptimierten Rahmen/ Rädern vergleichen. Der SXC Rahmen war für mich jetzt eher ein optischer Kaufgrund. Beim Aufbau ist je nach Geldbeutel ein Gewicht von 13,5 bis 15,5kg drinne. Auf jeden Fall eine absenkbare Gabel einplanen. Und wer Höhenmeter macht, will es ja meistens bergab dann krachen lassen. Dann ist es sehr gut. Für X-Country oder immer erster oben sein, ist der Rahmen wohl nichts...


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Juni 2011)

Mit entsprechendem Sag ist die Geometrie auch sehr gut zum klettern geeignet. Man klettert freilich mit einem XC-Bike flotter aber es ist auch mit dem Slayer problem- und quallos möglich längere Anstiege zu fahren. 
Das SXC hat bisher noch die vielseitigste Geometrie die mir untergekommen ist.


----------



## noie95 (3. Juni 2011)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!
> 
> Ich könnte an einen Slayer SXC Rahmen mit Kaufdatum mitte 2009 bekommen.Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob man daraus ein Bike zusammenschrauben kann mit dem ich auch bergauf fahren kann....Also mal eine schöne Tour mit 1200-1600 Höhenmeter.Oder ist das Bike eher ein Bergab Hobel ;-)
> Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.
> ...



also ich bin letzte woche mit meinem sxc den schwarzwald westweg in 4 tagen gefahren 300km ca 9000hm... kann man gut machen. braucht keinen besonderen xc aufbau... und bergab hatte ich richtig spaß!


----------



## nrgmac (3. Juni 2011)

Alternativ könnte man auch so etwas machen.... LINK
Es sind allerdings auch schon Leute für kleinere Verbrechen verurteilt worden.


----------



## Nasum (3. Juni 2011)




----------



## RMB-Rider (3. Juni 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte man auch so etwas machen.... LINK
> Es sind allerdings auch schon Leute für kleinere Verbrechen verurteilt worden.



Unglaublich! 

Sachen gibts!


----------



## nrgmac (3. Juni 2011)

Das ist quasi ein Ihhh-Bike :kotz:


----------



## isartrails (4. Juni 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> ...Es sind allerdings auch schon Leute für kleinere Verbrechen verurteilt worden.


Ja, noch lästern wir hier über solche Verrenkungen.
Aber glaubt mir, in spätestens 10 Jahren ist das normal.
Ich möcht's auch nicht haben, aber es auszuprobieren, das würd mich schon reizen.
Natürlich nur, um mich in meinem vorgefassten Urteil zu bestätigen...


----------



## Der Toni (4. Juni 2011)

Sehe ich auch so, und das E-SXC ist auch noch das "hübscheste"  E-Bike, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


----------



## Nofaith (4. Juni 2011)

Heute morgen bin ich mal das Problem des Buchsenspiels am Hinterbau angegangen. Vorne weg, beide Seiten hatten spiel mit neuen IGUS-Gleitlagern und Hülsen. Die Lagersitze sollen laut IGUS-HP gerieben sein, wie man sieht ist nichts gerieben. Mit Hilfe einer "Fühlerlehre" habe ich das Spiel ermittelt und die Bohrung mit "Beilageblechen" der Stärken 0,01 bis 0,04mm "aufgefüttert".



 

 



Der Hinterbau ist jetzt absolut spielfrei und die Lagerhülsen drehen sich gut in den IGUS-Gleitlagern.

Nach dem alles spielfrei war hab ich den Monarch RT wieder ausgebaut, den Marzocchi mit Nadellagern ausgestattet und eingebaut.





Schon war wieder Essig mit spielfrei, beide Lager haben spiel, also schnell andere Wellen angefertigt. Jetzt ist alles schön und das Ansprechverhalten/Reaktionsvermögen des Hinterbaus ist wesentlich besser.

Zum Monarch RT schreib ich später was, jetzt geht's zur ausführlichen Probefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (4. Juni 2011)

@ Nofaith...hast du jetzt das Blech zwischen der Bohrung und der Kunststoffhülse gelegt? Meine Feststellung ging eher zur Titanschraube. Das der Konus der Schraube nicht genau in den Gegenkonus des Aluausfallendes der Carbonstrebe passt. Denn wenn ich die Schraube etwas löse vergrößert sich das Spiel bei mir. Das Loch im Carbonstrebenausfallende ist wohl auch minimal größer als der Bolzen. Was aber dann wohl durch den Konuskopf geklemmt werden sollte.


----------



## Nofaith (4. Juni 2011)

Das "spiel" ist zwischen IGUS-Gleitlager(Kunststoffring) und Alubuchse. Die Buchse wird durch die von Dir erwähnte Senkkopfschraube zwischen den Ausfallenden gespannt(auf dem Foto sieht man den Abdruck der Hüllse im Ausfallende). Sie muss mit entsprechendem Drehmoment angezogen werden, damit sich die Buchse im Gleitlager(Kunststoffring) dreht und nicht die Senkkopfschraube in der Buchse. Ist die Schraube locker hast Du logischerweise auch spiel im Hinterbau.

Ich habe das "Blech" zwischen Bohrung und IGUS-Lager gelegt.

Hier nochmal in groß:





Bei mir war das die Lösung des Problems.


----------



## nrgmac (5. Juni 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ja, noch lästern wir hier über solche Verrenkungen.
> Aber glaubt mir, in spätestens 10 Jahren ist das normal.
> Ich möcht's auch nicht haben, aber es auszuprobieren, das würd mich schon reizen.
> Natürlich nur, um mich in meinem vorgefassten Urteil zu bestätigen...







Wer zu fett ist um auf den Berg zu Biken, der sollte ihn auch nicht mehr runter fahren!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2011)

IGUS verkauft auch Rohlinge.
Vielleicht kennt man jemanden, der einem die Hülse passend dreht.


----------



## nrgmac (6. Juni 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Bei mir war das die Lösung des Problems.



Die Frage nach der Ursache bleibt jedoch. Der Lagersitz ist im Regelfall schon aufgerieben. Bei Dir müsste sich demnach das Gleitlager im Sitz bewegt haben und somit das Problem ausgelöst haben. Evtl. war die Schraube von Anfang an zu fest angezogen und hat die Hülse im Lager verspannt. Daher hat sich das komplette Lager im Sitz gedreht.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Juni 2011)

Möglich ist da sicher alles wobei er mit dem Problem ja nicht alleine da steht. Schiefe Hinterbauten gab es auch mehr als einmal. So klein wie bei dem Lager hier der Grat zwischen "Spiel" und "dreht sich schwer" ist muß man sich nicht wundern wenn da mal was bei schiefgeht.


----------



## Nofaith (6. Juni 2011)

Nööp,

zwischen Hülse(das Teil wo die Schraube durch geht) und Gleitlager war im neu Zustand schon spiel. Der Sitz ist nicht gerieben, Oberfläche ist gestrahlt und dann anodisiert.


----------



## nrgmac (6. Juni 2011)

Hast Du einen eloxierten Hinterbau? Eine Teilbeschichtung ergibt doch wenig Sinn und sollte techn. zu aufwändig sein.
Bei den älteren Rahmen ist nur gebohrt worden und gut war´s....


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2011)

Bei mir war der Sitz ausgedreht und der Bund blank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (7. Juni 2011)

Kenne ich auch nur so.... 
Habe aber auch ,,nur" einen lackierten Hinterbau. Es soll ja auch welche mit Eloxal geben. Dann würde das Problem ab Werk auf Pfusch am Bau schließen lassen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (7. Juni 2011)

habe einen eloxierten Hinterbau u der hatte von Anfang an dieses Spiel. Kann also nicht durch Aufreiben der Bohrungen beim Fahren entstanden sein. Werde die Woche auch mal dünnes Blech zwischen legen.


----------



## Nofaith (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn Du mir Deine Adresse per PN schickst laß ich Dir was zu kommen.


----------



## Bullbaer (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich interessiere mich auch für ein SXC. Im Bikemarkt wird gerade ein 19 Zöller mit Teamlackierung verkauft.

Mein Frage: 
1.Passt bei Körpergröße 1,76m der 19" Rahmen? Will keine Rennen sondern lange Touren fahren.
2. Wenn ja, kann ich bei 80 Kg den verbauten DHX 5 nutzen, oder muss ich einen anderen Dämpfer investieren?

Gruß
Bullbaer


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre mit 1,75m einen 18" und finde ihn passend.
In engen Trails hätte ich ihn gerne etwas kleiner.

19" würde ich mir nicht kaufen.
Den DHX kannst du nutzen, er will nur richtig eingestellt sein.


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Juni 2011)

Würde bei der Größe auch maximal 18" empfehlen, wenn es sehr verspielt sein soll gar noch eine Nummer kleiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (8. Juni 2011)

Danke für eure (leider ernüchternde) Antworten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juni 2011)

Du wirst ein Passendes finden.
Such weiter, es lohnt sich!


----------



## dortmund biker (8. Juni 2011)

ich bin 1,89m groß und fahre 19", würde dir auch was kleineres empfehlen...


----------



## Ohlsson (8. Juni 2011)

@ Rocky...

Dein Erfahrungsbericht über den Coil hat's mir angetan. Obwohl ich erst ein paar Touren mit meinem neuen Slayer gedreht habe, nervt mich das Durchsacken vom DHX Air bereits. Wo hast du denn deinen Coil herbekommen? Scheint wirklich wie vom Erdboden verschluckt zu sein das Ding. 
Könntest du mal ein paar Fotos posten? Vielleicht auch ein paar Detailaufnahmen deiner "Feilarbeiten"!? 
Besten dank!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juni 2011)

Ja, ist schwer dran zu kommen, aber hier liegt wohl noch einer:
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=999&osCsid=8295b8d342b333733e39e0225d9cb011 

Fotos muss ich noch machen.

Ich habe einfach auf der Rückseite des Federtellers die außere Kante gebrochen. Da ist jetzt ein etw 3mm silberner Ring zu sehen (wenn man ihn ausbaut).
Am Umlenkhebel habe ich auch eine kleine Kante gebrochen (<1mm).
Aber es genügt wahrscheinlich auch den Federteller nachzuarbeiten.

Kaputt geht dabei nix, habe bereits 3 "metalische" Durchschläge hinter mir.
Der Coil ist wegen des Gummipuffers etwas umständlicher einzustellen.
Da kann man nicht einfach einen O- Ring ablesen.

Falls du an die Zugstufeneinstellung kommst, wirst du auch ganz neue Erfahrungen mit der Einstellung machen................


----------



## Ohlsson (8. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Link. Werde ich wohl ordern wenn ich die nächsten Tage nicht noch was Gebrauchtes ausfindig machen kann. 
Was ist da am Einstellen genau umständlicher, kein O-Ring ist klar, aber da kann ich doch ne kleine Kabelstrapse um den Kolben machen, müsst doch ganz gut klappen. 
Was meinst du mit metallischen Durchschlägen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juni 2011)

Für den sag habe ich auch einen O- Ring auf die kolbenstange gefrimelt.
Das ging.

Aber die volle Federwegsausnutzung ist erst dann erreicht, wenn der dicke Gummi platt ist.
Genau gesagt, müsste man den Puffer auf Null zusammendrücken.

Da er etwa 10mm dick ist, erkennt man nicht genau, wieviel Federweg man ausgenutzt hat.
Der metalische Durchschlag war ein eindeutiges Indiz für das Ende des Federweges.

Um das zu vermeiden muss man mit dem druck im AGb und dem AGB Volumen etwas rumspielen.
Und dabei viel fahren.

Der Coil reagiert langsamer auf die Änderung der Druckstufe, also nicht so abrupt wie der Air.
Die Zugstufe MUSS man beim Fahren einstellen.
Selbst eine Annäherung im Stand (wie beim Air möglich) ist kaum erfolgversprechend.
Habe ich die Zugstufe während der Fahrt endlich passend eingestellt, erscheint das ganze im Stand wie ein "zäher Pudding".- optisch viel zu langsam.


----------



## Partizan23 (14. Juni 2011)

kurze frage:

welche sind die passenden dämpferbuchsen fürs sxc?

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...aubuchsen-8-mm-2-teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html

oder

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...baubuchse-8-mm-3-teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html


----------



## mr320 (15. Juni 2011)

Ist Geschmacksache. Passen tun beide. Original verbaut sind die 2teiligen.


----------



## Partizan23 (16. Juni 2011)

mr320 schrieb:


> Ist Geschmacksache. Passen tun beide. Original verbaut sind die 2teiligen.




DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (16. Juni 2011)

@mr320

Zum Thema Geschmacksache...Bin gerade dabei mein SXC ein wenig zu pimpen und hänge auch an der Dämpferfrage.
Fährst Du immer noch den RS Monarch?
Habe in Deinen Bildern gesehen, dass Du auch mal einen Roco hattest? War der auch mal im SXC verbaut und welchen Dämpfer würdest Du vorziehen? 

Bzgl. dem RT3 gibt es leider noch keine Berichte und Stahlfeder fällt wegen der Verfügbarkeit nahezu aus.


----------



## mr320 (16. Juni 2011)

Ja der Monarch ist und bleibt drin. Den Roco konnte ich leider nicht testen, da dessen Luftkammer ein größeren Durchmesser aufweist als der DHX oder der Monarch HV. Problem war das in meinen 20,5er Rahmen der Dämpfer weiter oben zwischen den Knotenblechen angeordnet war als in den kleineren Rahmen und die große Luftkammer schon den Rahmen berührte. Hätte ich dann noch den Kolben bearbeitet, was beim Roco zwingend nötig ist, wäre er noch weiter hochgerutscht wo die Knotenbleche noch enger liegen. Damit hatte sich das mit dem Roco erledigt. 
So sieht's aus. 

Zwischen Monarch Plus und dem DHX Air fällt die Entscheidung sowas von eindeutig aus! Und Stahl wollte ich nicht. 
Bin nun aber ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. Juni 2011)

bin ja jetzt auch auf dem Monarch Plus Tripp, aber im Moment finde ich den RC3 nur um die 360â¬ u bei MOB-Bikes, in unserer GrÃ¶Ãe, sogar fÃ¼r 390â¬  Oder hat einer andere Preise gesehen? Von Sport Import habe ich leider noch keine Antwort bekommen. Hatte da mal wegen einer Monarch Empfehlung fÃ¼rs Slayer nachgefragt.


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Juni 2011)

Monarch zum Probieren wäre definitiv mal was. Schade daß TF mir noch immer keine Antwort geben konnte wann sie auch dafür das Push-Programm anbieten (in den USA bekommt man die Dämpfer schon damit). Das wäre das Tüpfelchen auf dem i


----------



## mr320 (16. Juni 2011)

Versuch die Telefonnummer von dem Sport Import Seite und frag nach den RS-Spezi. Per Mail kannst du vergessen. Ist auch zu kompliziert per Mail.


----------



## nrgmac (16. Juni 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> bin ja jetzt auch auf dem Monarch Plus Tripp, aber im Moment finde ich den RC3 nur um die 360â¬ u bei MOB-Bikes, in unserer GrÃ¶Ãe, sogar fÃ¼r 390â¬  Oder hat einer andere Preise gesehen? Von Sport Import habe ich leider noch keine Antwort bekommen. Hatte da mal wegen einer Monarch Empfehlung fÃ¼rs Slayer nachgefragt.



Hibike ist z.zt. gÃ¼nstiger. Oder auch die HV-Variante


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. Juni 2011)

bei HiBike hatte ich ihn ja auch gesehen. Aber da müßte ich auch erst mal anrufen oder mailen. Da haben sie den Dämpfer in *High Volumen Tune mid* nochmal in compression/ Low compression u High compression unterteilt  Das irritiert. Der mit der kleinen Luftkammer hat nen super Preis aber halt nur für die kleine Luftkammer. Da wollte ich ja noch auf Antwort von Sport Import warten...


----------



## Nofaith (16. Juni 2011)

Ich bin den Monarch RT3 HV in mid/high(R/C) tune gefahren.

Der Dämpfer hat den Federweg besser zur Verfügung gestell als der originale DHX, das Durchsacken war bei 25% Sag quasi nicht vorhanden. An schnellen Stufen fand ich das der RS in der Zugstufe für mein Gewicht schon etwas überdämpft war. Die Druckstufe war durch den high-tune am Anfang des FW recht hoch, im mittleren FW und zum Ende aber gut. Bei Sprüngen zwischen 0,5 bis 1,5m gab's kein Durschlagen und es war noch Rest FW von ca. 5mm am Dämpfer zur Verfügung. Auch auf schnellen Schotterpisten mit Faustgroßensteinen(ca.60km/h) war das Bike gut kontrollierbar, ähnlich dem MZ, mit dem FOX wurde das Heck hier immer unruhig. Das Gate hatte ich am RT3 immer auf min stehen, mid war schon wie ein Lockout und die max-Position war nicht nutzbar. Der Hinterbau war durch den mid/high-tune nicht ganz so lebendig wie mit dem MZ Roco TST R AIR(OK, der ist auch mit Nadellagern ausgestattet). 

Wenn ich nochmals vor der Entscheidung stehen würde wäre der RT3 HV(so kann man noch etwas mit dem Kammervolumen arbeiten) mid-tune der Dämpfer meiner Wahl, der Plus hat ja lediglich ein größeres Öl-Volumen.

Mein persönliches Dämpferrating nach Testfahrten:

1. Marzocchi Roco TST R AIR
2. RS Monarch RT3
3. FOX RP23
4..98. alles andere
99. FOX DHX 5.0 Air


----------



## noie95 (17. Juni 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> @mr320
> 
> .... und Stahlfeder fällt wegen der Verfügbarkeit nahezu aus.




wäre dieser keine alternative zum dhx5 coil?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25745_Vivid-R2C-Daempfer-Modell-2011-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (17. Juni 2011)

Man hat bei Stahlfeder-Dämpfern dennoch das Problem mit der Abstimmung. Die Federn haben relativ große Toleranzen so daß man im schlimmsten Falle mit der Anpassung im Kreis läuft (es kann passieren daß eine 700lbs/in. Feder gemessen weicher ist als eine 650lbs/in. Feder). 
Geht man dann auf Titan-Federn, die viel Geld kosten, muß man die alte Feder im besten Falle genau ausmessen um übertragbare Ergebnisse zu kriegen. Schnell mal die Abstimmung für eine andere Strecke, Rucksack oder Weihnachten  anpassen geht auch nicht so fix und einfach wie bei Luftdämpfern (und es kostet was).
Wer das letzte Stück Performance sucht für den geht sicher nix daran vorbei, keine Frage. Mit einem gut arbeitenden Luftdämpfer kommt man da aber schon verdammt nahe dran und kann in dem Fall weitere Vorteile für sich nutzen.


----------



## nrgmac (17. Juni 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> wäre dieser keine alternative zum dhx5 coil?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25745_Vivid-R2C-Daempfer-Modell-2011-.html



Das Ding ist 
1. zu schwer (Dämpfer + Feder bei RS viel schwerer als bei FOX) 
2. zu dick (mit Flex an Dämpfer und Rahmen ist nicht meins) 
3. damit aus dem Rennen

Somit fällt die Auswahl wieder auf den RC3/RT3. Wobei noch die Frage offen bleibt, ob beide Dämpfer sich wirklich nur durch das größere Ölvolumen unterscheiden. Der Shimstack ist allem Anschein nach absolut gleich. 
Sollte es wirklich nur um die Kühlung gehen, könnte ich auf den Piggy nahezu verzichten. 
Andernfalls bleibt die Auswahl zwischen: RT3 High Volume, mid. Tune und RC3 norm. Volume, mid. Tune (die High-Volume Variante erscheint mir dann auf grund der Hinterbaukinematik überdimensioniert). 
Das Lottospiel geht also weiter.

@ Radical
Weihnachten ist wirklich eine fiese Sache


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

passt euerer Meinung nach auch eine Rock Shox Pike mit 140mm in das Slayer SXC oder baut die zu niedrig?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (17. Juni 2011)

zu niedrig, halt nein, viel zu niedrig  ne 150er in den kleinen SXC Rahmenhöhen gehen noch rein...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Juni 2011)

Ok danke. Muss ich mich mal bei Santa Cruz umschauen


----------



## mr320 (17. Juni 2011)

@Nofaith
Danke mal für Deine Schilderungen über den RT3. Deckt sich ja nahezu mit meinen Erfahrungen. Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der Roco noch einen Tick besser geht, wenn der passen würde. (shit happens) Hab mich auch aus Deinem Grund für die HV-Variante entschieden, obwohl mir der RS-Spezi bei Sport Import zur kleinen Kammer riet. Aber wie Du auch sagtest, haben die RS mit dem mittleren Federweg ja kein so großes Problem.

Nochmal an alle anderen. Mit den verschiedenen Tune-Stufen bei den RS Dämpfern und den zur Verfügung gestellten Listen ist zwar immer ein klein wenig "raten" mit dabei, aber selbst wenn ich um eine Stufe daneben liege, kann mir so ein Missgeschick wie RM mit dem SXC und dem DHX angestellt haben, nicht passieren!!!
Notfalls schicke ich ihn dann mal zum Service und lasse ihn anpassen.

Ich wette mit Euch, das andere Hersteller das mit den Tunes in den nächsten Jahren auch aufgreifen werden.

nochmal @Nofaith

GEILES RANKING


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (17. Juni 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> bei HiBike hatte ich ihn ja auch gesehen. Aber da müßte ich auch erst mal anrufen oder mailen. Da haben sie den Dämpfer in *High Volumen Tune mid* nochmal in compression/ Low compression u High compression unterteilt  Das irritiert. Der mit der kleinen Luftkammer hat nen super Preis aber halt nur für die kleine Luftkammer. Da wollte ich ja noch auf Antwort von Sport Import warten...



Die 6 offiziellen Versionen (klein/groß jeweils low,mid,high) sind Aftermarket erhältlich. Von allen drei Tunes gibt es noch feinere Abstufungen wie die bei HiBike. Dabei handelt es sich dann aber eigentlich um OEM Ware, die für einen bestimmten Hersteller abgestimmt wurden. Ab 2011 sind die Feintunes auch auf einen Aufkleber auf den Dämpfern gekennzeichnet.

Wenn, dann nimm den HV, Tune mid/high.


----------



## Maessjuh (23. Juni 2011)

Hey,

ich bin gerade in Canada, Heimatland von unseren besten Freunden 
Jetzt hab ich hier ein Slayer SXC 70 Bj. 2008 fuer 2200$ also rund 1700 Euro gesehn. Vielleicht bekomm ichs sogar noch guenstiger. 
Zustand ist 1- bis 2 Also noch ziemlich gut. 
Meint ihr ich soll die Finger davon lassen oder ist das ein guter Deal. Wurde echt nicht oft gefahren so wies auschaut ud sich faehrt. 
Und: Rahmengroesse ist 18 inch. Bin 180 gross, Schrittlaenge 86cm mit Schuhen...
Ich wollte es naechstes Jahr im Maerz dann mit zurueck nach Deutschland nehmen. 
Freu mich schon auf eure antworten. Also in diesem Sinne Liebe Gruesse aus den Rockys


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde jetzt sagen, wenn du damit auch normale Touren fahren möchtest, auf jeden Fall zu klein. Lieber ein 19 Zoll. Ich bin 1,82 u 88 Schrittlänge u fahre ne 40cm Sattelstütze max ausgefahren. Und der Preis ist für gebraucht jetzt auch nicht der Hammer. Bekommste hier auch in der Bucht...


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt gesagt das müßte genau passen. 40er Stütze beim 18er Rahmen fahre ich auch, ziehe sie ebenso zum größten Teil raus, bin am Ende aber gut 10cm größer. Für normale Touren paßt es sehr gut, wer seinen XC-Kumpels hinterher hecheln will braucht evtl. ein längeres Rad.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2011)

Das Ladys SXC 2009 hat mein Kollege fÃ¼r 1.100,-â¬ neu beim HÃ¤ndler gekauft.
In 19"


----------



## Maessjuh (23. Juni 2011)

Ok. Danke fuer die schnellen Antworten. Ich werds mir wohl dann doch nicht kaufen. Waere auch schwierig dann nach Deutschland zu bringen...der Zoll mag ja bekanntlich keine mitgebrachten Fahrraeder.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Juni 2011)

Mögen tun die die schon, sie wollen nur nicht daß man einfach damit an ihnen vorbeifährt  Diese "Mehrkosten" muß man halt einplanen und beachten (gerade auch weil ein Komplettbike einen höheren Zollsatz hat als Radteile).


----------



## Ohlsson (24. Juni 2011)

Rocky, ich schließ mich dir an: Coil ist goil!

Heute den DHX 5.0 verbaut und absolut kein vergleich zum gleichnamigen Air. Ansprechverhalten ist absolute Sahne! Und nun ist auch ein mittlerer Federweg vorhanden. Auf das Mehrgewicht sch... ich auch, da das wippen bergauf auch ohne PP deutlich reduziert wird gewinnt man ungemein an Effizienz. 

Perfekt abgestimmt ist mein Dämpfer zwar noch nicht, aber trotzdem kann ich schon jetzt eine deutlich Empfehlung aussprechen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich geb ihn auch nicht mehr her.


----------



## dondon (24. Juni 2011)

So Leute ich hab mir auch einen dhx 5 coil gegönnt. Wird wohl zum neuen Trend.

@RockyRider66 Könntest du bitte Bilder posten was du abgefeilt hast ? Ich bin mir da ein bisschen unsicher und will nichts ruinieren.

PS: ich habe nächste Woche evtl noch einen 2 ten dhx coil, der würde dann zum Verkauf stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2011)

Guck dir den Federteller in Post 1624 an.
Da erkennst du den silbernen Rand, das habe ich gefast.
Falls am Umlenkheben ein Pimperle sein sollte, dann da wo der silberne Rand vom Federteller anschlägt.


----------



## dondon (24. Juni 2011)

okay danke !


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juni 2011)

* ...*


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Juni 2011)

sieht super aus! Fahrbericht u Fotos im Ganzen? Haste den noch bei CRC ergattert? Passte der ohne anzuecken rein? 
Dann haben wir ja fast alle Dämpfer durch im SXC


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Juni 2011)

Einen echten Fahrtest gibt es (noch) nicht,da ich den Manitou einfach nur interressehalber mal reingesetzt habe um zu sehen ob und wie er passt.
Also,er passt sehr gut hinein ohne irgendetwas am Rahmen bearbeiten zu müssen.Die Ventilkappe müsste ca. 2-3/10tel abgefeilt werden oder einfach weggelassen werden,da sie beim einfedern das gelochte Profil innen berührt.Aber das ist auch schon alles.
Beim reinen "Hoftest" war aber schon ein positiver Unterschied zum RP23 festzustellen.

Eigentlich hatte ich nur die Gelegenheit genutzt,da ich die beiden RP23 von meinem Alti und dem SXC untereinander getauscht habe,auch der fürs Alti überdämpfte RP23 passt hier fürs SXC sehr viel besser.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich nur die Gelegenheit genutzt,da ich die beiden RP23 von meinem Alti und dem SXC untereinander getauscht habe,auch der fürs Alti überdämpfte RP23 passt hier fürs SXC sehr viel besser.



Lass dir am rechten Dämpfer das "Velocity" auf "L" ändern, dann funzt es wesentlcih besser.


----------



## Der Toni (5. Juli 2011)

Ist der Fox DHX RC4 der Nachfolger vom DHX 4.0?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juli 2011)

Jaein.
Ist der Nachfolger vom alten DHX 3.0 bis 5.0.
RC4 hat 2 Druckstufen.
Es gibt auch einen RC2.

Aber beide nicht fürs SXC geeignet!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juli 2011)

Hier mal Interessantes!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (5. Juli 2011)

Rock Shox hat sowas meines Wissens auch, allerdings in Form von mehreren gleich großen Ringen die man in die Luftkammer legen kann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juli 2011)

Ja stimmt.
Hier ist allerdings der Grund mal etwas genauer beschrieben.


----------



## nrgmac (6. Juli 2011)

Ist im Grund Dämpfertuning-lite ab Werk und der Preis für die 3 Plastikdinger ist mal wieder Fox-typisch ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Juli 2011)

Schick wäre es wenn sie solche Geschichten den Retail-Dämpfern gleich beilegen würden. Da würden die Preisunterschiede zu OEM auch irgendwo einen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juli 2011)

Naja,
wir wissen ja wie es mit den XV- kammern preisgünstiger geht.
Und wenn das nicht ausreicht, muss man wohl in den saueren Apfel beißen.
Glaube aber, dass sich damit nur wenige Biker beschäftigen.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Juli 2011)

Das ist ganz sicher richtig, ja. Wenn man bedenkt wie oft die Leute schon mit Luftdruck und Zugstufe überfordert sind.
Ich frage mich auch wie viele Leute überhaupt andere Dämpfer nachrüsten. Die Preise sind da ja schon angenehmer geworden aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl groß daß die überwiegende Mehrheit nicht den Dämpfer sondern eher Rad bzw. Rahmen im Ganzen wechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (6. Juli 2011)

Hier sieht die Sache aber definitiv anders aus.... Im SXC fährt kaum jemand den originalen Dämpfer (hauptsächlich die Eisdielenposer).


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juli 2011)

Du meinst, nur die Bikes vor der Eisdiele bekommen andere Dämpfer wegen dem Bling-Bling?


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Juli 2011)

Oder es fahren die Leute nur für die Eisdiele ihr SXC... wer weiß wie er das nun gemeint hat


----------



## nrgmac (6. Juli 2011)

Nö. Schei** auf Bling Bling!
Wer das Bike in seinem geplanten Einsatzgebiet bewegt, der fährt zumeist nicht den originalen DHX-Air Dämpfer. Ausnahme sind die Leutz mit dem RP23. Warum das bei diesem Bike so ist, ist wohl hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## noie95 (6. Juli 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Im SXC fährt kaum jemand den originalen Dämpfer (hauptsächlich die Eisdielenposer).



danke!!!!


----------



## nrgmac (6. Juli 2011)

nun mal ganz ruhig....habe auch derzeit noch den dhx 4 verbaut *duck und weg*


----------



## isartrails (7. Juli 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Im SXC fährt kaum jemand den originalen Dämpfer (hauptsächlich die Eisdielenposer).


Lieber ein Eisdielenposer als ein Forumsposer.


----------



## nrgmac (7. Juli 2011)

Schon interessant wie viele Leute sich allem Anschein nach gleich angesprochen fühlen....


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich fühlt sich jeder SXC-Fahrer mit original Dämpfer angesprochen, da du ja alle ansprichst


----------



## Der Toni (7. Juli 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Schon interessant wie viele Leute sich allem Anschein nach gleich angesprochen fühlen....



is´aber auch ´ne selten dämliche Aussage. Vom Dämpfer auf´s fahrerische Können zu schließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juli 2011)

Nicht aufs Fahrkönnen, sondern aufs Konsumverhalten?


----------



## isartrails (7. Juli 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fühlt sich jeder SXC-Fahrer mit original Dämpfer angesprochen, da du ja alle ansprichst


Genauso isses.



Der Toni schrieb:


> is´aber auch ´ne selten dämliche Aussage. Vom Dämpfer auf´s fahrerische Können zu schließen.


Genau. Da war der Tippfinger schneller als das Hirn...
Aber, großzügig wie wir sind, verzeihen wir ihm das für diesmal, auch wenn ihm ein "tut mir leid für meinen Blödsinn" sicher nicht aus den Tasten kommt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juli 2011)

Und was ist mit dem Treffen im August?
Hier mal ein Vorgeschmack, der eine oder andere kennt die Abfahrt ja schon.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx-7dgEJuqQ&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªEggis on Slayers 2â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## nrgmac (7. Juli 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Genauso isses.
> 
> 
> Genau. Da war der Tippfinger schneller als das Hirn...
> Aber, großzügig wie wir sind, verzeihen wir ihm das für diesmal, auch wenn ihm ein "tut mir leid für meinen Blödsinn" sicher nicht aus den Tasten kommt.



OMG was ist das stressig hier....
Die Aussage, dass der Dämpfer was mit dem Fahrkönnen zu tun hat, stammt nicht von mir. Ich habe nur festgestellt (wie schon viele andere auch), dass der Dämpfer im SXC für die Tour zur Eisdiele am besten taugt! Die Formulierungen ,,kaum jemand" und ,,hauptsächlich" kann man nicht mit JEDEN gleichsetzen. 

Also: Wer sich persönlich angegriffen fühlt, den bitte ich vielmals im Verzeihung 

Was das Treffen angeht, so bin ich leider verhindert (nein, ich muss kein Geld für die Eisdiele sparen).


----------



## noie95 (7. Juli 2011)

ich sold mal wieder was wissen... ich weiß, ich bin zu faul zum messen... aber die meisten von euch wissen es eh auswendig, darum bitte bitte einfach kurz antworten...

sxc dämpfermasse: l=200mm, hub 57,1mm????


----------



## *iceman* (7. Juli 2011)

200x57, ja.


----------



## noie95 (7. Juli 2011)

*iceman* schrieb:


> 200x57, ja.



danke!


----------



## knuuth (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
darf ich nochmals auf das Thema Lagerspiel zurückkommen, das bereits schon im Juni hier erwähnt wurde?
Ich hab seit September 2010 ein SXC und bin mittlerweile jetzt noch nicht so viele 'heftige' Abfahrten gefahren. Paar Tage am Gardasee und einmal ne Abfahrt vom heimischen Hügel, wo mal etwas mehr Federweg gefragt wurde. Als ich nun neulich die Laufräder durch neue ersetzt habe stellte ich ein Wackeln am Hinterrad fest. Genauere 'Abtast- und Wackeltest' haben ergeben, dass das linke hinteren Schwingen Lager Spiel hat. Ich kenne sowas von den Gleitlagern meines RM Element auch, die ich nach 10 Jahren mal getauscht habe, aber nicht nach so wenig Einsatz. Was meinen die Experten hier, ist das ein Garantie Fall? Wenn ich hier im Fred einige Beiträge lese, so habe ich das Gefühl, dass das allgemein ein Problem von diesem Rahmen ist, oder?
Viele Grüße
knuuth


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2011)

bei mir ist das nicht so, aber andere haben schon darüber berichtet.
nofaith hatte doch mal eine lösung geschickt?

Wie alt ist das Bike?
IGUS- Lager bekommt man zwischenzeitlich online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (13. Juli 2011)

Lager bzw. Gleitlager fallen nicht unter die Garantie. Besorg die neue IGUS-Gleitlager und bau sie ein. Danach überprüf die Lagerstellen auf Spiel. Sollte es immer noch vorhanden sein stimmt die Bohrung nicht. Hierzu hab ich in Post 1602 eine Lösung vorgestellt die funktioniert.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Juli 2011)

Lager und sonstige Verschleißteile sollten normal von der Gewährleistung abgedeckt sein wobei man sich da auch nur im ersten halben Jahr helfen lassen kann.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Juli 2011)

@ knuuth   versuch erst mal neue Gleitlager, oder mit Garantie. Wenn es nicht funktioniert kann ich dir die dünnen Blechstreifen zu senden, welche ich damals von Nofaith für meinen Hinterbau bekommen habe. (siehe ab Post 1602)


----------



## Nofaith (13. Juli 2011)

@DawgDeluxe

Bei Dir noch alles spielfrei? Hattest die Beilagen-Bleche ja anders eingestetzt wie.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Juli 2011)

ja ist noch alles ok, nach einer etwas heftigeren Testtour. Weiter bin ich bisher aber auch noch nicht gefahren. Wenig Zeit. Und das im Sommer... 
Bin aber immer noch am überlegen, hinsichtlich RS Monarch Plus. Welchen Tune u welche Kammer...


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Juli 2011)

Laut den Datenblättern wird doch wohl viel Dämpfung und große Luftkammer empfohlen.
Durch die Hinterbau-Charakteristik wollte ich dem zum Trotz jedoch mal eine kleine Luftkammer ausprobieren. Genaues Tune bestimmt am Ende, in meinen Augen, eh besser der Spezialist  Was ich bisher gesehen hab sagt mir z.B. daß die einzelnen Einstellungen recht weit voneinander entfernt liegt (z.B. zwischen zwei Klicks) und man so zwar flott ein grobes Grundsetup findet, ein richtig gutes Feintuning aber nicht ohne Eingriffe möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Juli 2011)

auf genaues Spezi-Tuning u besonderes Feintuning lege ich eigentlich kein Wert. Der DHX Air ist ja bergab ganz ok. Nervt mich halt, daß sofern man vorne höher anreissen will gleich der Hinterbau, trotz hohen Drücken, wegsackt...Und das hoffe ich durch den Monarch einigermaßen elemenieren zukönnen. Aber ich glaube, daß zumindest Tun High wohl zu viel (bei 76 kg nakisch) sein dürfte. Während die große Kammer auch wieder die negative Hinterbaucharakteristik begünstigen könnte.  -schwierig-


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2011)

eins sollte klar sein:

Wenn man den statischen Teil des Dämpfers über den dynamischen Teil korrigiert, kann das nur ein Kompromiss sein.
RockShox Dämpfer sind von Werk aus sehr stark gedämpft (für mich überdämpft).
Wenn das Einsacken weniger wird, nimmt die Performance ab.
Erst wenn alle Möglichkeiten am DHX Air ausgeschöpft sind (Luftkammern, Öle, Shims usw.) würde ich nach einem anderen Dämpfer Ausschau halten.
Und zwar nach einem Coil.

Lest euch auch mal dass durch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8517031#post8517031


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Juli 2011)

Coil braucht es nicht unbedingt aber die richtige Abstimmung macht halt schon sehr viel aus. Wenn man das nicht ausschÃ¶pft kann man sich eigentlich auch nicht Ã¼ber den DÃ¤mpfer beschweren  
Mir macht das Feintuning, gerade auch Ã¼ber Spezialisten, groÃen SpaÃ. Nicht weil die so tolle Sticker verteilen sondern weil es einen deutlich spÃ¼rbaren Effekt gibt. Lieber lasse ich dann da mal 100â¬ fÃ¼r ein Tuning liegen und kaufe nur alle fÃ¼nf Jahre einen neuen DÃ¤mpfer als stÃ¤ndig was Neues probieren zu mÃ¼ssen ohne daÃ ich dem Ziel bedeutend nÃ¤her kÃ¤me. 
Coil z.B. ist sicher eine gute LÃ¶sung gegen die typischen Hinterbau-Eigenarten aber dieser Vorteil wÃ¤re mir zu teuer erkauft durch groÃe Nachteile in anderen Bereichen. Ich hatte lange genug verschiedene Coil-Elemente und bin mittlerweile froh das Ganze mit der Pumpe abstimmen zu kÃ¶nnen. Da muÃ man eben auch wissen was man genau sucht und wie viel Zeit und Geld man investieren mÃ¶chte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2011)

Falls du Push meinst, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Die verstehen ihr Handwerk.
Ich wüsste sonst keinen, dem ich meinen Dämpfer anvertrauen würde.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. Juli 2011)

Denke Push pusht keine DHX Airs? Coil kommt für mich in diesem Rad mit seinen jetzt schon 15,5 kg absolut nicht in Frage. So schlecht kann ein Luftdämpfer im SXC nun auch wieder nicht sein, daß es nur den Coil Ausweg gibt. Am DHX habe ich eigentlich auch schon genug rumgespielt. 10er Silkolene, Kolben verschoben u Plastikstreifen eingepflanzt. Bis auf eine früher einsetzende Endprogression alles nichts gebracht. Und mit den Shims auch noch rum zueiern, habe ich eigentlich keine Lust. Wenn der Monarch  dann bei kleineren/ schwächeren Schlägen weniger Performance haben sollte, kommt es mir sogar noch entgegen, da ich eher ein strafferes Fahrwerk bevorzuge. Hintenraus natürlich trotzdem den gesamten Federweg gut nutzen möchte. Meine Lyrik vorne fahre ich mit 2,5 cm Sag. ( mit 20% Sag etwa 3,5-4cm kam ich überhaupt nicht zurecht) Nutze aber trotzdem den gesamten Federweg, wenns hart wird. Na gut, wenns holperig bergauf geht ist das nicht gerade von Vorteil. Jeder wie er es eben mag.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2011)

Dann hast du so ziehmlich alles durch.
Einer muss ja mal den RS ausprobieren und (ehrlich) berichten.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Juli 2011)

@rocky: Genau die meine ich, ja. Von den "großen kommerziellen" Tunern sind die definitiv die Einzigen. Es gibt halt hier und da noch ein paar Spezialisten die für die Feinabstimmung mit Öl und Shims auch sehr empfehlenswerte Arbeit abliefern.

@dawg: Der DHX Air ist halt für seine Schwächen bekannt und man kann mit der Feinabstimmung immer nur auf die Basis aufbauen und das Beste rausholen. Mir gefällt die kundenspezifische Abstimmung gerade weil man so erst erkennt was manch ein Dämpfer alles zu leisten vermag. Oft ist es halt nur eine verkorkste oder sehr spezielle Abstimmugn durch die einem viel Spaß flöten geht.
Hier muß halt jeder für sich eine passende Lösung finden.


----------



## nrgmac (13. Juli 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Einer muss ja mal den RS ausprobieren und (ehrlich) berichten.



Haben das MR320 und Nofaith etwa nicht getan?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. Juli 2011)

verstehe ich jetzt allerdings auch nicht...


----------



## knuuth (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Das Rad ist jetzt grade mal 10 Monate alt. Aber ich werde mal noch meinen Händler kontaktieren. Mal schauen, was der so sagt. 
Viele Grüße Knuuth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acidman1109 (15. Juli 2011)

HAllo bin neu hier, hab auch eins, Bilder Folgen:
Slayer 20th Anniversary 1 of 20





Gabel     Marzocchi 55 ATA
Dämpfer (Einbaulänge)     Fox DHX Air 4.0
Bremsen (v/h)     Formula ONE (180mm / 180mm)
Kurbel / Innenlager     RaceFace Atlas FR / RaceFace Diabolous
Kettenführung / Umwerfer     Nein / Sram Top Pull
Schaltwerk / Schalthebel     Sram X.0 / Sram X.0 Trigger
Vorbau / Lenker     RaceFace Atlas 31,8mm / RaceFace Atlas 31,8mm
Steuersatz     RaceFace Deus
Sattelstütze / Sattel     RaceFace Deus / SDG Bel Air CroMo
Vorderrad (Naben / Felgen / Speichen)     Mavic Crossmax ST Tubeless Systemlaufrad
Hinterrad (Naben / Felgen / Speichen)     Mavic Crossmax ST Tubeless Systemlaufrad
Reifen (*)     Continental Mountainking 2.4 UST


----------



## Nofaith (6. August 2011)

Nach Monaten sind endlich die neuen Reifen eingetroffen, find das Gewicht für UST in 2.4 gut. Spart pro LR rund 100gr gegenüber den Fat Alberts mit Schlauch. Gleich mal montieren und hoffen das der Regen aufhört...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2011)

schick!
berichte mal...


----------



## Radical_53 (6. August 2011)

Hast du zwei auf der Waage liegen? Das ist doch ein Mountain King und keine Rubber Queen oder?
Die Fat Albert in 2.4 wiegen 750-800g in TL-ready. Sind allerdings schon fast zu breit für den Hinterbau (die Gummipinüppel streifen satt an den Streben) und das Profil ist mir für "klebrigen" Matsch schon zu eng. Die Selbstreinigung haut bei unseren Böden und dem Wetter derzeit gar nicht mehr hin, gerade nicht mit der "Dreckecke" unter dem Dämpfer.


----------



## Nofaith (6. August 2011)

Es ist der Continental MK II 2.4 UST. 

Der FA 2.4 wiegt bei meinem Satz 797/809gr. + Schlauch. Grip und Rollwiderstand haben mich nie überzeugt. Ein tubeless-ready setz ich nicht gleich mit tubeless UST, ich bin kein Fan von Milch o.ä. Aber Reifen sind eh eine Geschmacks- und Fahrstilfrage, auf Magazintests geb ich in dem Bezug gar nix, eher auf Erfahrungen von Freunden.

Edit: Aber wie ich gerade feststellen mußte baut der Conti MK II doch erheblich schmaler wie der Albert. 

Hiermal die nackten Zahlen auf Fulcrum RED Zone LRS:  

Conti MK II 2.4       55.0mm Breite, 72.0mm Höhe(incl. Felge)
Schwalbe FA 2.4    59.5mm Breite, 76.5mm Höhe(incl. Felge)

Das find ich jetzt ein bißchen enttäuschend, den 2.2er Conti MK II den ein Freund von mir fährt fällt also nur geringfügig schmaler aus.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. August 2011)

Das ist quasi ein 2.2er mit dem Gewicht eines ausgewachsenen 2.4ers. Etwas heftig. Bis auf den 2.2er Race King bin ich zuletzt nur Schwalbe gefahren und die waren jeweils so breit wie auf der Seitenwand stand, beim FA oder Rocket Ron in 2.4 jeweils 60-62mm.
Was war bei dem Gewicht denn für dich überhaupt der ausschlaggebende Punkt keine Rubber Queen zu nehmen? Die sind schließlich auch nicht schwerer.
Tubeless mit Milch ist sicher eine Geschmackssache aber mit den "TL" Reifen auch sehr einfach. Durch die Milch hat man im Gegensatz zu UST keine Probleme bei Durchstichen und die Karkasse eines 7-800g Reifens hat auch genug Fleisch daß sich das Ganze bodenständig fährt. 
Mit Notubes Felgen wäre es halt irgendwo Unfug deren System nicht auch zu nutzen. Die Reifen sitzen sehr sauber und stramm in den Felgen, "fallen" auch bei sehr niedrigen Drücken nicht runter und die Kombination ist halt ungeschlagen leicht.


PS: Wer noch einen "kleinen" Dämpfer für das SXC sucht -> der RS Monarch 4.2 schlägt sich bei mir bisher besser als erwartet und gefällt mir sehr gut. Derzeit fahre ich ihn mit kleiner Luftkammer und finde das im Vergleich zur riesigen Kammer des RP23 vorher gar nicht mal schlecht. Das Durchsacken des Federwegs ist vollkommen weg, der Hinterbau fühlt sich trotz allem noch nicht unsensibel oder harsch an. Statt mit knapp 16 bar muß ich ihn zudem nur mit knapp 13 fahren. Lowspeed-Druckstufe "on the fly" hat was für sich, daß man dafür die Zugstufe nicht während der Fahrt verstellen kann muß man entsprechend verschmerzen.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> PS: Wer noch einen "kleinen" Dämpfer für das SXC sucht -> der RS Monarch 4.2 schlägt sich bei mir bisher besser als erwartet und gefällt mir sehr gut. Derzeit fahre ich ihn mit kleiner Luftkammer und finde das im Vergleich zur riesigen Kammer des RP23 vorher gar nicht mal schlecht. Das Durchsacken des Federwegs ist vollkommen weg, der Hinterbau fühlt sich trotz allem noch nicht unsensibel oder harsch an. Statt mit knapp 16 bar muß ich ihn zudem nur mit knapp 13 fahren. Lowspeed-Druckstufe "on the fly" hat was für sich, daß man dafür die Zugstufe nicht während der Fahrt verstellen kann muß man entsprechend verschmerzen.




Dazu auch noch ein kleiner Tip von mir: *Fahrwerktuning zum Nulltarif !!!*

1.)Der SXC Hinterbau mit dem orig. verbauten RP23 sackt etwas durch,wenn auch lange nicht so krass wie mit einem DHX!Das ist definitiv Fakt!

2.)Der Hinterbau meines Altitudes ist mit dem orig. verbauten RP23 alles andere als fluffig,die oft gebrauchte Umschreibung "hölzern" ist da ebenfalls Fakt!

Eigentlich unverständlich das man bei RM da nicht mal auf die entsprechenden "tunes" achtet,zumal diese ja bei Fox vorhanden und erhältlich sind. 

Ich habe deshalb vor einiger Zeit schonmal die beiden RP´s untereinander ausgetauscht und war schwer begeistert,auf einmal war mein Altitude Hinterbau zum Leben erweckt worden und fing spürbar an zu arbeiten.Dementsprechend positiv kam auch der fürs Alti überdämpfte RP dem SXC Hinterbau und seinem Durchsacken zugute.

Sofern ihr nicht auch zufällig sowohl ein SXC als auch ein Alti im Stall stehen habt wäre meine Empfehlung: Ihr schließt euch mit einem Altifahrer kurz,verabredet euch am besten auf eine gemeinsame Testrunde und tauscht bestenfalls danach einfach eure RP´s ... beide haben gewonnen und keiner mußte für seinen Zugewinn an Hinterbau performance auch nur einen Euro ausgeben  ...happy trails!

Die tunes unserer getauschten RP´s sind folgende...

SXC: RP23 (mod. 07) - high volume - pp: mid tune 
Alti: RP23 (mod. 09) - high volume - rebound: mid tune - compression: mid tune






Ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert,aber halt nicht für lau  , sind Manitous ISX-6 als auch ISX-4 SPV...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. August 2011)

sind beide Dämpfer High Volumen und mid tunes und trotzdem so unterschiedlich?


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2011)

Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (6. August 2011)

Mit dem RP23 hatte ich an sich keine Probleme da der schon sehr früh bei TF war  Dennoch fühlt sich der Monarch bisher nicht schlechter an (ist nicht so fluffig, dennoch gut) und kann manche Sachen halt sogar besser. Den Hinterbau hat er so schon, für mich, kuriert. Das Spagat zwischen Fahrspaß und Tourentauglichkeit wird deutlich schmerzfreier.
Was mir halt noch fehlt, dafür soll er zum Tuner, ist ein sinnvollerer Einstellbereich (derzeit sehr breit gefächert und entsprechend viel unnütze Einstellungen) und eine etwas gefälligere Zugstufe  Ansonsten top Teil!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (6. August 2011)

im Monarch Plus Thread hat bei dem ersten schon die Zugstufe aufgegeben. Muß man jetzt wieder erst ein Jahr warten u schauen wie sich der Dämpfer so im Langzeittest macht?


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2011)

Im Slayer 2011 gibbet auch ne platte Zugstufe. Mag aber auch sein, dass es der selbe User ist.


----------



## climbing (7. August 2011)

aa1328 schrieb:


> Verkaufe ein 2008er Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC SE Rahmen (Carbon Hinterbau), schöne und äusserst seltene Matt-schwarze Lackierung. Dabei ist ein Fox DHX 5 Air, ein Chris King Steuersatz und eine Syntace P6 Carbon-Sattelstütze, d.h. maximale "Leistung" bei minimalem Gewicht. Der Preis wäre 1400 Euro. Bei Interesse bitte melden!



Gibts das Teil noch oder ist es schon weg? Gruss Ulf


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (7. August 2011)

´08er für 1400 ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> sind beide Dämpfer High Volumen und mid tunes und trotzdem so unterschiedlich?



Der Weg von Soulbrother ist sicher richtig und dürfte eine Bereicherung für bein Fahrer sein.
Ab 2010 gibt es aber noch den Boostdruck zu beachten.
Kann man aber einfach "erfahren".

Schade das RM dazu nicht in der Lage ist, das Bapperl am Rahmen ist schlicht und ergreifend Unfug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (8. August 2011)

Hallo Slayer Freunde,

nachdem ich schon von 2004 - 2005 ein traumhaftes Slayer gefahren bin, das mir 2005 nach einem AC in Torbole gestohlen wurde, bin ich seit wenigen Minuten Besitzer eines nagelneuen 2009er Slayer SXC Rahmens. . Vom Händler mit Rechnung incl DHX Air 5.0 zum Preis, da bekommt man nicht mal den Dämpfer neu 
Eigentlich brauch ich den nicht - hab halt mal mitgesteigert.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, den Rahmen meines 2.Rad Radon Slide ED, zu ersetzten, mit dem ich eigentlich zufrieden bin.

Soll ich das tun 

Der Slide wiegt incl Dämpfer knapp 3000 Gramm. der Slayer in 16,5 müsste so 3600 Gramm haben, wobei der Dämpfer ca. 200 Gramm ausmacht. 
Da ich das Slide nur auf den Hausstrecken nutze, ist das Gewicht nicht das entscheidende.

Wie ist der Hinterbau des Slayer´s? Das Slide hat 160 mm, das RM laut der Verkaufsanzeige 152 mm.
Wippt das Slayer? oder sackt er bergauf ein?
Sattelstützenmaß ?

Ich schau in mir mal an, im schlimmsten Fall schick ich in zurück 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2011)

Wlchen Dämpfer hast du drin?


----------



## Hans (9. August 2011)

Fox DHX Air 5.0


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2011)

Der DHX Air neigt tendenziel etwas zum Durchsacken.
Er gibt schnell den mittleren Federweg frei, das ist aber auch vom Körpergewicht abhängig.
Der DHX hat sich im Inneren über die Jahre immer weiter entwickelt, ohne dass dafür geworben wurde. (Man sieht es von außen auch nicht)

Ich habe den DHX etwa 5 Jahre im SXC gefahren und halte nicht üfr den schlechtesten Dämpfer.
Ist aber sicher von Fahrstil, Gewicht, Einsatzgebiet abhängig.

Man kann das durch die passende Einstellung etwas korrigieren, bekommt es aber nicht komplett abgeschaltet.
Dafür ist der DHX sehr lebendig im Hinterbau.
Die 152mm Federweg fühlen sich nach mehr an.


----------



## Hans (9. August 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort.

Hab aber noch fragen 

wippt der Hinterbau?
der Dämpfer liegt ja direkt im Schlammbeschuss vom Hinterreifen - gibt es da abhilfe? 
welchen Umwerfer und welchen Steuersatz brauch ich ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2011)

Ob der Hinterbau wippt, hängt von der Dämpfereinstellung ab.

Grundsätzlich solltest du das etwas unterscheiden:

*kleines Kettenblatt:*
- kaum Wippen
- kaum Pedalrückschlag
- keine spürbare Verhärtung des Hinterbaus durch Kettenzug

*mittleres Blatt:*
- leichtes Wippen je nach Fahrstil & Dämpfereinstellung
- keinerlei Pedalrückschlag
- keinerlei Verhärtung des Hinterbaus durch Kettenzug

*großes Blatt:*
- weniger Wippen als mitleres Blatt
- Kein Pedalrückschlag
- keinerlei Verhärtung durch Kettenzug

Das SXC ("SuperCrossCountry") sollte vom Grundsatz her ein Bike für alles sein.
Ich denke, das Prinzip wurde gut umgesetzt und ist gelungen.
Der Hinterbau ist so konstruiert, dass er in Bezug aufs Wippen kaum durch den Dämpfer gebändigt werden muss.
Und wenn du den gut erreichbaren Hebel am DHX umlegst, ist sogar im Wiegetritt Ruhe.

Wippen, Performance und Plattformdämfung etc. spielen immer ineinander und man muss einen für sich günstigen Kompromiss finden.
Der sollte beim SXC OK sein.
(Ich halte z. B. nix von Hinterbauten, die über den Kettenzug ruhig gestellt werden. Sie arbeiten auf steilen gerölligen Anstiegen einfach unzureichend)

Gegen den Dreckbeschuss habe ich seit dem ersten Tag ein Stück Gummi auf dem Umlenkhebel.

Steuersatz Standard 1 1/8.

Umwerfer hab ich nicht im Kopp.

Schau mal hier nach: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2009_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf


----------



## isartrails (9. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...Umwerfer hab ich nicht im Kopp.


Top-Swing 34.9
Ich kenn ja das Radon nicht, aber wenn er nur aus akuter Ebayitis mitgesteigert hat, dann würde ich den Rahmen im Bikemarkt zum Kauf anbieten.
Da bekommt er mehr dafür, als er auf Ebay gesteigert hat...


----------



## Radical_53 (9. August 2011)

Umwerfer sollte 31.8 down pull top swing sein. 
Mit dem Hinterbau sehe ich es genauso, eine wirkliche Wippunterdrückung braucht man selten bis nie. Die Hebelchen finde ich immer nur gut um den, aufgrund der Kennlinie, etwas zu weit gesackten Hinterbau am Berg mit der Druckstufe einen Tick anzuheben. Also mehr eine Geometriesache als etwas anderes (zumindest für mich).


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2011)

ja stimmt.
Mit eingeaschaltetem PP hebt sich der Hinterbau etwas an.


----------



## Hans (9. August 2011)

Danke Euch - das hört sich doch ganz positiv an 

akuter Ebayitis  -  - ist das behandelbar 


Der Rahmen wurde heute verschickt, bin schon gespannt - und vielleicht stell ich ihn dann mal in den markplatz - 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (9. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> akuter Ebayitis  -  - ist das behandelbar



Wenn man sich deine Auflistung von Bikes (Ellsworth Moment,  Liteville 301,  Scott CR 1, Radon Slide) anschaut, dann kommen da gewisse Zweifel auf....


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wurde heute verschickt, bin schon gespannt - und vielleicht stell ich ihn dann mal in den markplatz -


Versteh ich das jetzt richtig? Du hast den Rahmen gerade geschossen, hast dir hier nach dem Kauf ne Menge Infos geholt und dadurch den Rahmen "positiv" beurteilt und grübelst jetzt schon wieder über den verkauf nach? 

Wenn dem so ist tut mir der Rahmen leid. Der hätte wohl nen anderen Besitzer verdient...


----------



## Radical_53 (9. August 2011)

Es ist halt schon eine andere Herangehensweise wenn man den Rahmen mit einem Radon vergleicht und ihn bei ebay dank etwas "Glück" im Vorbeigehen mitnimmt.
Ist ja auch nicht die einzige Gelegenheit wo Rockies verramscht werden/wurden. Wenn ich daran denke was vor geraumer Zeit bei CRC los war muß man sich über nichts wundern.
Meinen Rahmen gebe ich dennoch nicht her und mir war er wert was er regulär gekostet hat


----------



## Hans (9. August 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wenn man sich deine Auflistung von Bikes (Ellsworth Moment,  Liteville 301,  Scott CR 1, Radon Slide) anschaut, dann kommen da gewisse Zweifel auf....



nicht aktuell - kein Moment mehr. 2 Mountainbikes und ein Rennrad ist nciht soviel.


----------



## Hans (9. August 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Versteh ich das jetzt richtig? Du hast den Rahmen gerade geschossen, hast dir hier nach dem Kauf ne Menge Infos geholt und dadurch den Rahmen "positiv" beurteilt und grübelst jetzt schon wieder über den verkauf nach?
> 
> Wenn dem so ist tut mir der Rahmen leid. Der hätte wohl nen anderen Besitzer verdient...




ich hab den nicht gekauft um ihn gleich weiter zu verkaufen. Ich will das Slide ersetzten, da Rocky Mountain ein Klassiker ist und Radon halt , ja, standard  ist, was nicht unbedingt was über die Qualität aussagt.

Wie gesagt, gestern mal in´s e-bay geschaut, Rahmen gesehen, niedriges Gebot abgegeben - und dann war er meiner .

Und mein 301 und Scott sind vom Händler vor Ort


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2011)

Warum schreibst du dann, dass du ihn in den Markt packst?


----------



## Hans (9. August 2011)

les mal den  Beitrag 1724 - der hat mich Inspiriert 

Grundsätzlich hab ich den gekauft um ihn zu fahren.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## isartrails (10. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ... akuter Ebayitis  -  - ist das behandelbar ...


Ich fürchte nein.
Und wenn ich mir deinen Bewertungspunktestand so ansehe, dann fürchte ich, bist du noch schlimmer dran als ich. 



[email protected] schrieb:


> Versteh ich das jetzt richtig? Du hast den Rahmen gerade geschossen, hast dir hier nach dem Kauf ne Menge Infos geholt und dadurch den Rahmen "positiv" beurteilt und grübelst jetzt schon wieder über den verkauf nach?
> 
> Wenn dem so ist tut mir der Rahmen leid. Der hätte wohl nen anderen Besitzer verdient...


Ich glaub, du hast da was falsch verstanden.
Er hat den Rahmen mehr durch Zufall und im Vorübergehen günstig ersteigert, obwohl er eigentlich gar keinen Bedarf hat.
Da halte ich die Überlegung eines Weiterverkaufs für völlig legitim. Der Gedanke kam von mir.
Was anderes ist es, wenn man seit Jahren völlig wild auf etwas ist und es dann endlich bekommt, meinetwegen auch zum völlig regulären Einkaufspreis.
Sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Ausgangslagen.
Aber die moralische Messlatte anlegen zu wollen, wann man eines Rahmens würdig ist, halte ich für daneben. 

Ich seh's eher so wie Radical. Das Bike ist immer nur soviel wert, wie's einem wert ist. 
Und das hier war wohl in dem Fall nicht mehr wert.
Meins offensichtlich auch nicht, das ich vor einigen Monaten auf Ebay verkauft habe.

Hat keinen Sinn, darüber zu lamentieren, wie sehr Sitten, Werte und Preise verfallen - die Dinger sind - auch wenn man als Biker durchaus an einigen Sachen stark hängen kann - einfach nicht mehr wert.
Viel vernünftiger wäre es, aus diesen Beobachtungen eine andere Lehre zu ziehen: Die UVPs mancher Hersteller sind deutlich, ja teilweise unverschämt zu hoch.
Es kann nicht sein, dass ein neuer Nomad-Rahmen aus Alu neu annähernd 3000 Lappen kostet und kein halbes Jahr später nur mit Mühe noch 1000 bringt. 
Bei sowas - und ich hab das Beispiel bewußt gewählt, damit sich kein RM-Fahrer hier angepi...t fühlt, muss man sich schon fragen dürfen, ob man nicht von der Herstellern etwas ver....scht wird...

Nochmal: wenn ich was wirklich ganz stark will, dann zahl ich auch gern den vollen Preis. 
Nur bei manchen Preisen frag ich mich dann schon, ob ich es wirklich ganz stark will... 

JM2C


----------



## Hans (10. August 2011)

Da kann ich nur zu 100% zustimmen  

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2011)

Seltsamer Eiertanz?
Er soll sich das Bike kaufen und selbst entscheiden was er damit anstellt.
Kult ist doch nicht am Preis fest zu machen.


----------



## Radical_53 (10. August 2011)

Bei manchen Teilen muß man sich wirklich sehr stark fragen ob es das wirklich sein muß oder ob es auch was Einfaches tut.
Ich kenne das kaum ein zweites Mal so heftig wie bei Radteilen daß die Preise im Gebrauchtmarkt, zwischen teuer und günstig, so stark beisammen schrumpfen.
Unterm Strich geht es sich wohl aus und mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man eben


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2011)

Leute, ich gebe euch völlig Recht was die Mondpreise angeht.
Und ich verstehe ebenfalls, dass man als nicht Rocky-Fan sagt: "Günstig bekommen, mal gucken obs mir passt"



> Zitat von *Hans*
> 
> 
> _Der Rahmen wurde heute verschickt, bin schon gespannt - und vielleicht stell ich ihn dann mal in den markplatz -
> ...


klingt soo schon ein wenig komisch!
Aber ist ja nun auch egal da Hans die Aussage ja erklärt hat. 

Also: Haken dran


----------



## Der Toni (10. August 2011)

Nur mal so am Rande: Ich fahre mein SXC jetzt im 3.Jahr und möchte noch immer kein anderes haben. Schon komisch...


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2011)

im 6. Jahr, brauche auch nicht dringend was Neues.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (10. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> im 6. Jahr, brauche auch nicht dringend was Neues.



Das kam doch erst 2007 raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2011)

oh stimmt, also erst im 5. Jahr


----------



## isartrails (10. August 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande: Ich fahre mein SXC jetzt im 3.Jahr und möchte noch immer kein anderes haben. Schon komisch...


Find ich nicht komisch. Sei doch froh, dass du so gestrickt bist.
Ich hingegen könnte ständig ein neues haben. Auch ohne Unzufrieden zu sein.


----------



## noie95 (10. August 2011)

*im vierten! *seit zwei wochen komplett mit stahlfederfahrwerk... 
und jetzt dadurch noch mehr begeistert... *ganzfettbreitgrins*


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2011)

Coil ist goil, gell?


----------



## Hans (10. August 2011)

Hallo,

Rahmen ist gekommen, hab nur mal einen kurzen Blick drauf geworfen - seeehr  schön   

aber....

er hat keine Gewinde für den Flaschenhalter 

da ich mit dem ja meist vor meiner Haustür unterwegs bin und da keinen Trinkrucksack mitschleppe, ist das sehr sehr blöd.

Hat jemand eine Lösung 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Soulbrother (10. August 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande: Ich fahre mein SXC jetzt im 3.Jahr und möchte noch immer kein anderes haben. Schon komisch...





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... im 5. Jahr





noie95 schrieb:


> *...im vierten! *



Ihr seid ja wie mein Weib   ...die hat es jetzt auch schon im 5.Jahr und ich kann sie durch nichts dazu bringen sich mal davon zu trennen,bzw. einfach nur mal etwas anderes auszuprobieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja wie mein Weib   ...die hat es jetzt auch schon im 5.Jahr und ich kann sie durch nichts dazu bringen sich mal davon zu trennen,bzw. einfach nur mal etwas anderes auszuprobieren.



Mach nicht, dass dein dein Weib das plötzlich so mit dir handhabt.


----------



## isartrails (10. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ... keine Gewinde für den Flaschenhalter
> Hat jemand eine Lösung


Ich würd ihn sofort wieder verkaufen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nee, Spaß beiseite.
Meiner ist auch S und das ist wirklich ein Ärger.
Ich hab mir die Trinkflasche immer in die Seitenöffnung des Bikerucksacks gesteckt.
Trinkblasen kann ich nicht ausstehn.
Aber als "Lösung" kann man das nicht wirklich bezeichnen...


----------



## noie95 (10. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Coil ist goil, gell?



absolut...


----------



## noie95 (10. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rahmen ist gekommen, hab nur mal einen kurzen Blick drauf geworfen - seeehr  schön
> 
> ...



ich glaube, da gibts keine. zumindest keine für nen flachenhalter am rahmen...
ich hatte mal ein 18" da ging grad mal ne 0,5l flasche rein ohne am oberrohr anzuschlagen. bei meinem jetzigen 19" geht ungestreift ne 0,6l und ne 0,75l streift leicht an den zügen.
also daher denke ich bei kleiner wie 18" gibts keine löcher weil eh keine flasche reingeht

wie wärs mit nem halter für hinter den sattel? sowas gibts... sieht zwar ******* aus... aber es hilft!
oder steck doch die flasche in deine trikottasche. mach ich auch ab und zu mit ner 0,6l; das hebt scho...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (10. August 2011)

Es gab auch mal Halter für das Oberrohr oder eine andere beliebige Stelle. Diese wurden mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Habe die Dinger aber auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen (waren von Zefal?).

Alternativ: Klick-Fix


----------



## Hans (10. August 2011)

so, jetzt hab ich ihn mal genauer angeschaut. Gewinde für Flaschenhalter sind dran  - unten am Unterrohr. Ist zwar nicht optimal, aber mit einem stabilen Flaschenhalter geht das schon. 
Gewicht 3520 Gramm - da kann man damit leben, ist ja auch ein Enduro 

Entgegen der Verkaufsangabe ist ein DHX 4.0 drin, nicht der  5.0 - ist der schlechter ?

Hab gerade meine Sohn (11 Jahre ) gefragt, wie er ihm gefällt . Antwort: Boah -ist der geil- der schönste Rahmen, den ich je gesehen habe. Und der hat bei mir schon einige gesehen .

So wie es ausschaut wer ich ihn behalten - da werden einige hier enttäuscht sein .

So wird er aufgebaut: ( Teile von meinem Slide )
Lyrik Coil ( is goil) frisch getuned von Lord persönlich
Hope Pro II, Ztr Flow vom Felix
XT 10-fach
Slx-Kurbel 2-fach
Avid Elixir Mag
Maxxis Minion, Ardent 2,4 ( Fat Albert passt rein)
Carbon-Lenker

so 14,5 kg mit allem sollte drin sein.

nutzt jemand eine Kettenführung ? welche?

Danke
Hans


----------



## Der Toni (10. August 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> .....Trinkblasen kann ich nicht ausstehn.
> Aber als "Lösung" kann man das nicht wirklich bezeichnen...



ich auch nicht, aber ich benutze seit Jahren dieses System.



 Vorteil: man kann alle Pet Flaschen nehmen und nach Bedarf 0,5 1Liter oder 1,5 Liter Flaschen verwenden. Und du kriegst noch Pfand zurück.


----------



## nrgmac (10. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> nutzt jemand eine Kettenführung ? welche?



Nutze selber die Shaman Enduro (siehe Bilder).
Die Jungs von E13 (dreist) bzw gjunkies (Heim 2/3) haben auch nette Sachen im Angebot. 
Aufgrund der rechts massiven Kettenstrebe und der dicken Aufnahme ist aber überall eine kleine Nachbearbeitung mittels Feile nötig....
Das oft beschriebene Schleifen lässt sich z.B. mit einer Kurbel mit variabler Kettenlinie umgehen (z.B. RaceFace Atlas 48, 49 od 50 mm).


----------



## Blackhawk88 (11. August 2011)

die e.thirteen drs funktioniert tadellos, muss nicht befeilt werden und schleift auch nicht.


----------



## nrgmac (11. August 2011)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> die e.thirteen drs funktioniert tadellos, muss nicht befeilt werden und schleift auch nicht.



Befeilt werden müssen die o.g. auch nicht zwingend, allerdings passen sie sich dann der Rahmenform viel besser an und die Rolle liegt oberhalb, oder zumindest gleichauf, des 32-36 Z Blattes. Die Oberen sind auch alle für 3-fach geeignet, die drs leider ,,nur" 2-fach. Hier entscheidet quasi der persönliche Geschmack bei der gewählten Übersetzung (2x9, 3x9 oder den ganzen Kram in 1x10, 2x.....).

Ist auch gar nicht so einfach eine passende KeFü für den massiven Rahmen ohne ISCG zu finden (in dem Punkt ist das Hängebauchschweindel besser). 

Vergessen hatte ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch die NC-17 Blackspire.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2011)

die dreist musste ich nachfeilen, aber ordentlich.


----------



## Hans (11. August 2011)

passt eventuell die

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a8940/tensioner-stinger-tretlagerbefestigung.html

die hab ich am Slide


----------



## nrgmac (11. August 2011)

Ist die NC17.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> passt eventuell die
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a8940/tensioner-stinger-tretlagerbefestigung.html
> 
> die hab ich am Slide




passte bei mir auch nur mit feilen und bearbeiten des Bleches, damit man sie höher drehen kann...


----------



## Deleted 80478 (11. August 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> passte bei mir auch nur mit feilen und bearbeiten des Bleches, damit man sie höher drehen kann...



Kannste mal bitte mal ein Foto machen wie das Teil an deinem Rad aussieht?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. August 2011)

an der roten Linie entlang habe ich was weggeschnitten, damit ich sie höher drehen kann. Sie stößt sonst früh an den Kettenstrebenknick. An der blauen "Linie" schleifen bzw klemmen die Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt. An der silbernen Linie habe ich auch noch was vom Material weggenommen. Ich fahre die Race Face Evolve XC Kurbel u das Blech  der Kettenführung ersetzt den Spacerring. Kann mit anderen Kurbeln aber wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> absolut...



was hast du reingeschraubt?


----------



## noie95 (13. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> was hast du reingeschraubt?



ich hab nen älteren dhx 5 (2006 ist er glaub) mit ner 550er feder und ich hab meine talas auf ne van "umbauen" lassen mit ner blauen feder. passen schön zusammen. echt geil wie smoooooooth das jetzt anspricht. mir gefällt es jetzt richtig gut


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2011)

baujahr inst bei coil egal, hat sich nur äußerlich geändert.
550er feder, fetter otter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (13. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> baujahr inst bei coil egal, hat sich nur äußerlich geändert.
> 550er feder, fetter otter?





ne muskeln alles muskeln... die wiegen eben!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2011)

logo.

hast du an der gabel nur die luftkartusche gegen eine stahlfeder ausgetauscht?


----------



## noie95 (14. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> logo.
> 
> hast du an der gabel nur die luftkartusche gegen eine stahlfeder ausgetauscht?



was heißt "nur"? gibts noch mehr was geändert werden muß um ne van zu haben? bei toxo haben sie gemeint das reicht.

ich hab "links" (federseite) alles rausmachen lassen was "talas" ist (hab ich hier bei mir zuhause in ner guck(tüte)) und das einsetzen lassen was ne van auch hat. feder, vorspanneinrichtung, plunger.

auf "rechts" (dämpferseite) wurde nix geändert. muß man?!?!? ist nach wie vor meine r fit kartusche drin. ne rc2 ist zu teuer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2011)

fox stellt den BottomOut bei Luftgabeln auf klein/ aus.
bei stahlfeden ist er aktiviert.
luftgabeln haben ja schon genug progression aus der luftkartusche.

ich habe mal dran gedacht, meinen bottomout auch mal ganz ab zu schalten.

hast du häufig durchschläge mit der bleuen feder?


----------



## noie95 (14. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> fox stellt den BottomOut bei Luftgabeln auf klein/ aus.
> bei stahlfeden ist er aktiviert.
> luftgabeln haben ja schon genug progression aus der luftkartusche.
> 
> ...



ich hab die gabel jetzt noch nicht so oft gefahren. bisher gings noch nicht "durch".
um das zu testen hab ich bei mir hier einen kleinen sprung (ca1,2m hoch) ins flat den ich referezmäßig runterhops. mit meiner talas war da immer noch gut 1cm platz bis der o-ring ganz oben war und jetzt hab ich auch noch ca. 1,5cm restweg übrig.
müßte also passen.

ob der bottom out jetzt allerdings ne änderung bekommen hat oder nicht, weiß ich nicht... bestimmt nicht... toxo macht doch nix ohne geld dafür zu wollen  (wobei das sicher keine große sache ist, oder!?)


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2011)

wie das geht ist auf der fox webite beschrieben.
man braucht aber eine klemmvorrichtung um die kartusche zu halten.

ist zwar eine einfache vorrichtung, aber bei fox fast 100,-â¬ teuer.
wenn ich wÃ¼sste, wer si ein ding selbst anfertigen kann


----------



## Hans (14. August 2011)

So ,das Sayer ist bis auf die Schaltzüge fertig. Gewicht 14,1 mit Fat Albert., mit den Maxxis werden es dann so 14,3 werden, da bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Noch eine Frage zum Umwerfer.

Den hab ich jetzt montiert

http://www.bike24.de/p115820.html

leider steht die Zugklemmschraube innen am Rahmen an .

welcher Umwerfer passt denn eigentlich gut ?

fahr vorne 2-fach, Schalter ist ein 3-fach XT von 2011.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Der Toni (14. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ...Noch eine Frage zum Umwerfer.
> 
> Den hab ich jetzt montiert
> 
> ...



Ist (leider) normal. Ich habe eine Schraube mit flacherem Kopf genommen. Das funktioniert:


----------



## Nofaith (14. August 2011)

@ hans

Nimm entweder diesen XT oder den XTR FD-M952 als DownPull.

Meine Süsse hat den XT am Slayer und ich den XTR, funktioniert wunderbar und stösst nirgends an.

Gruß NoFaith

Entschuldige die miese Bild-Qualität:


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. August 2011)

den FD-M750 XT Umwerfer fahre ich auch. Der passt bestens.




noie95 schrieb:


> um das zu testen hab ich bei mir hier einen kleinen sprung (ca1,2m hoch) ins flat den ich referezmäßig runterhops.




 wie oft hält der Hinterbau denn solche Sprünge ins Flat aus? 
Sind ja hier schon einige Kettenstreben gebrochen. Bisher habe ich meinem Rad nur Sprünge bis 80cm zugetraut. Sollte es etwa doch mehr abkönnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2011)

Das kracht!
Nimm eine flache Schraube von der Bremsscheibe (Magura).
Und dann feder vorsichtig ein, uhne Luft im Dämpfer, alle Gänge.

Ggf. den Umwerfer etwas drehen.
Knapp, aber klappt.


----------



## nrgmac (14. August 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> wie oft hält der Hinterbau denn solche Sprünge ins Flat aus?
> Sind ja hier schon einige Kettenstreben gebrochen. Bisher habe ich meinem Rad nur Sprünge bis 80cm zugetraut. Sollte es etwa doch mehr abkönnen...



Wie oft ist wirklich fraglich, aber er hält definitiv mehr aus


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2011)

schwinger brechen an jedem rad, früher oder später.
die höhe eines sprunges ist zweitranig.
der fahrstil entscheidet.


----------



## Der Toni (15. August 2011)

beim Sprung ins flat ist die Höhe schon entscheidend.


----------



## nrgmac (15. August 2011)

Erkläre den Spruch mal Danny MacAskill


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Erkläre den Spruch mal Danny MacAskill


----------



## Der Toni (15. August 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Erkläre den Spruch mal Danny MacAskill



Fährt der jetzt ein SXC?


----------



## Hans (15. August 2011)

fast fertig  - Umwerfer und Kette fehlt noch, Laufräder und Reifen werden noch gewechselt






Danke für eure Unterstützung

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2011)

der flaschenhalter?
binde die flasche gut fest, sonst verdurstest du noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2011)

Flaschenhalter weg und Bash dran, dann ist es Top!


----------



## Hans (16. August 2011)

sieht zwar nicht aus, das die Flasche hält - sitzt aber sehr fest. Der Flaschenhalter muß sein, da ich mit dem bike meisst auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs bin, und da will ich keinen Trinkrucksack.

ja ein Bash wäre nocht gut - Empfehlung?


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2011)

Da ich es stilecht mag und der kanadischen Linie treu bleib empfehle ich die RaceFace oder Straitline.
Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, es ist ne Frage des Geschmacks (optisch), der Gewichtsvorstellung und des Geldbeutels was man sich holt.


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2011)

Was stört dich am Rucksack bzw. wie kommst du beim Fahren so an die Flasche?  
Mein Rucksack ist zwar schon uralt, dennoch habe ich ihn immer mit dabei. Er ist vielleicht zwei Hand breit und hat eine 2l-Blase. Für eine kurze Runde mache ich die nur zu einem Drittel/Viertel voll und habe dennoch immer mein kleines Werkzeug und das Handy für Notfälle dabei.

Schön sauber aufgebautes Rad übrigens  Dafür daß du noch so lange gegrübelt hast sieht das schwer nach Hand&Fuß aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2011)

Wenn ichmit dem Rucksack in den Alpen unterwegs bin, benutze ich auch Flaschen.
Die Halter machen Sinn.
Die untere Flasche erreicht man auch während der Fahrt.
Der Halter unter dem Rohr muss komplett aus Alu sein und rundum geschlossen.
Sonst fährt man sich selbt über die Flasche.
Bisher ist alles an Plastik kaputt gegangen.

Das am 16,5" nur eine Flasche Platz findet ist schade.
Im Sommer zu wenig.

Zu Hause fahre ich dann wieder mit Trinkrucksack.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (16. August 2011)

Jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
Mich stören die zwei unterschiedlichen Bremsscheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (16. August 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Fährt der jetzt ein SXC?



Zum Glück nicht.... Sonst müssten wir demnächst auch so [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShbC5yVqOdI&feature=player_embedded"]Danny Macaskill - Industrial Revolutions      - YouTube[/nomedia] fahren!

Flaschenhalter ist Geschmacksache. Halten tun sie zumeist eh nicht lange. Schöner Aufbau und für den Junior (?) ein sicherlich geiles Teil!


----------



## Hans (16. August 2011)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
> Mich stören die zwei unterschiedlichen Bremsscheiben




gut beobachtet 

der Laufradsatz kommt weg - ich warte noch auf den neuen vom Felix. Hope Pro 2 in blau mit ZTR Flow.

Und das vordere auf dem Bild steckt zur zeit im Liteville, da ich noch auf das vordere Laufrad mit Acros Naben warte. Die können seit 3 Monaten keine QR 20 Nabe liefern .


----------



## Hans (16. August 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Zum Glück nicht.... Sonst müssten wir demnächst auch so Danny Macaskill - Industrial Revolutions      - YouTube fahren!
> 
> Flaschenhalter ist Geschmacksache. Halten tun sie zumeist eh nicht lange. Schöner Aufbau und für den Junior (?) ein sicherlich geiles Teil!



für den Junior  nein, natürlich für mich


----------



## Hans (16. August 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Was stört dich am Rucksack bzw. wie kommst du beim Fahren so an die Flasche?
> Mein Rucksack ist zwar schon uralt, dennoch habe ich ihn immer mit dabei. Er ist vielleicht zwei Hand breit und hat eine 2l-Blase. Für eine kurze Runde mache ich die nur zu einem Drittel/Viertel voll und habe dennoch immer mein kleines Werkzeug und das Handy für Notfälle dabei.
> 
> Schön sauber aufgebautes Rad übrigens  Dafür daß du noch so lange gegrübelt hast sieht das schwer nach Hand&Fuß aus.



für längere Touren nehm ich immer den Trinkrucksack, aber zu Hause, für kurze Runden von 1,5 bis 2 Stunden ist mir die Flasche lieber.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (16. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> gut beobachtet
> 
> der Laufradsatz kommt weg - ich warte noch auf den neuen vom Felix. Hope Pro 2 in blau mit ZTR Flow.
> 
> Und das vordere auf dem Bild steckt zur zeit im Liteville, da ich noch auf das vordere Laufrad mit Acros Naben warte. Die können seit 3 Monaten keine QR 20 Nabe liefern .




Aha. Den gleichen Laufradsatz fahre ich seit letzter Woche auch.


----------



## nrgmac (16. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> für den Junior  nein, natürlich für mich



Oh, da hatte ich Deinen Post falsch in Erinnerung


----------



## eugenbacher (16. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

als langer stiller Verfolger dieser Disskusionen und seit Feb begeisterter Slayer SXC-Fahrer melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort und zwar zum allseits beliebten Thema Dämpfer.

Zunächst war ich eigentlich mit dem Fahrwerk sehr zufrieden, bin es auch noch immer, aber das viel angesprochene "Durchsacken" ist nun mal nicht wegzureden. Angestachelt von Soulbrothers "Tuning zum Nulltarif" habe ich den Fox Dämpfer aus dem Bike meiner Frau ausgebaut. Es handelt sich um einen Fox RP23 mit folgender Konfiguration:

 rebound: low tune - compression: high tune

Fazit: Ich werd ihn drin lassen. Ansprechverhalten ist nach wie vor sehr gut. Ich kann jetzt mit mehr Sag fahren ohne dieses Durchsacken zu haben. Beim Vorderrad anreißen bei Hinternissen, Bodenwellen o.ä. federt hinten nichts mehr ein. Auch beim Losfahren an Steigungen (vorallem mit Rucksack) bleibt der Hinterbau schön stehen. Trotz der spürbar höheren Progression kann ich den Federweg noch komplett ausnutzen.
Aber, bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und bei schnellen harten Schlägen kommt mir der Hinterbau jetzt härter vor und der Rebound ist auf Anschlag eingestellt (Low tune) und reicht gerade noch so aus.

Also noch eine weitere Variante die man ausprobieren kann......

Schönen Grüsse


----------



## Hans (16. August 2011)

so, gerade das 1. mal ein Stück auf der Straße auf und ab gefahren, auf den Pedalen stehend ein paarmal gepumpt. Ich dachte, viel zuwenig Druck, aber ich hatten den Federweg erst gut zur Hälfte genutzt - ganz schon fluffiger Hinterbau 

Leider komm ich mit meiner Pumpe nur an den Ausgleichsbehälter, wenn ich den Dämpfer auf einer Seite gelöst habe .
Da ist eine Abstimmung schon aufwendig. Könnte mir einer mal einen Tipp geben, wie ich den DHX 4.0 bei 83 kg einstelle 

Ich hab jetzt aktuell 160 PSI im Ausgleichsbehälter und 185 in der hauptkammer.

Danke

Hans


----------



## Hans (16. August 2011)

und passendes Trikot bestellt


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ................
> Da ist eine Abstimmung schon aufwendig. Könnte mir einer mal einen Tipp geben, wie ich den DHX 4.0 bei 83 kg einstelle
> 
> Ich hab jetzt aktuell 160 PSI im Ausgleichsbehälter und 185 in der hauptkammer.
> ...




Blättere einfach mal ein paar Seiten weiter vor, da steht einiges zum Dämpfer.
Mittlerweile hat es sich auch rumgesprochen, dass im SXC keine besonders abgestimmten Dämpfer eingebaut sind, sondern Standardware.

Mit DHX muss man sich etwas auseinandersetzen um einen passenden Kompromiss zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (17. August 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ...Da ist eine Abstimmung schon aufwendig. Könnte mir einer mal einen Tipp geben, wie ich den DHX 4.0 bei 83 kg einstelle
> 
> Ich hab jetzt aktuell 160 PSI im Ausgleichsbehälter und 185 in der hauptkammer.
> 
> ...



ich wiege fahrfertig ungefähr 85kg und hatte jetzt lange den gleichen dämpfer wie du.
fahre mit dem bike viele traillastige touren (wanderwege wie zb den schwarzwaldwestweg). am besten ging für mich: 
- minmalsten pp druck; ich hatte 130psi (einfach noch 5psi sicherheitsreserve)
- und ne recht harte "feder"; hauptkammer so um die 205psi 
- in der federkammer war ein ca 0,5mm dicker plastikring eingelegt

so wars für mich ganz gut. kannst es ja mal probieren. ist ja gleich gemacht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2011)

wie noie95 es beschreibt, geht der Hinterbau am besten


----------



## Hans (17. August 2011)

Danke, ich werd es so probieren


----------



## kathoz (17. August 2011)

Habe auch noch mal ne Frage zum Thema Dämpfer
weiß jemand ob der Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 in den Rahmen passt ohne ihn irgendwo abzufeilen oder muß man grundsätzlich bei den Stahldämpfern ein bissel nacharbeiten?
btw. der Rahmen bei mir ist ein 18er von 09 falls das von belang ist.

Danke schonmal


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. August 2011)

mal wieder ein SXC in action im salzburger land - ganz ohne hintergrundmusik, natur pur quasi


----------



## redpulli (30. August 2011)

Gibt s das auch als klingelton??


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. August 2011)

gegen eine gewaltige aufwandsentschädigung lässt sich alles arrangieren!


----------



## Jemsenjäger (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte wenigstens mal Danke sagen - an die Experten für den Support, denn für fast alle Fragen zum Slayer findet sich hier mittlerweile eine Antwort. 
Nun sucht mein Slayer einen neuen Besitzer und ich werde hier wohl auch nicht mehr so häufig als stiller Leser hereinschauen.

Daher: Danke und machts gut!


----------



## Spirit46 (2. September 2011)

ein hallo in die Runde ,

ich bin neu hier im Forum fahre ein Slayer Team welches ich mir im Oktober/November 2009 aufgebaut habe ...

ich bin mit dem Bike super zufrieden und fahr sehr gerne damit ...
jetzt habe ich durch viel Sport und verzicht auf Fastfood ca 12 kg abgenommen und wiege jetzt mit Klamotten fahrfertig 79Kg.
Drum habe ich mir überlegt ich stell mir mal den Dämpfer DHX 5.0 auf meine 
jetztige Gewichtklasse ein.

jetzt kommt das Problem warum ich hier Rat suche :

wenn ich mit der Pumpe den Dämpfer bepumpt habe und dreh die Pumpe vom Dämferventil dann ist der ganze gerade in den Dämfer gepumpte Druck mit einem zisch wieder weg (in der Beschreibung steht das nur der Restdruck aus der Pumpe entweicht wenn man die Verschraubung löst) 
wenn ich schnell genug die Pumpe vom Ventil des Dämpfer löse dann hat der Dämpfer etwas mehr Druck behalten und ist fahrbar, aber eine Feinjustierung des Drucks bekomm ich einfach nicht hin ??? 

und dann das zweite Problem:
wie kommt man an das Ventil vom Ausgleichsbehälter ? muß ich den Dämpfer ausbauen um Ihn einzustellen?

sorry wenn die Fragen vielleicht blöd klingen, aber ich habe mich noch nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

vielleicht kennt jemand ja einen Link wo einfach erklärt wird wie am Dämpfer was eingestellt und wie die Pumpe richtig zur Anwendung gebracht wird.

vielen Dank für hilfreiche Tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathoz (2. September 2011)

Hi
Du kannst entweder beobachten wie viel Druck du beim abschrauben der Pumpe verlierst und dementsprechend diesen Differenzdruck beim einstellen auf deinen Druck drauf rechnen oder du kaufst dir den Reset Airport.
An den Ausgleichsbehälter kommst du mit etwas Fummelei dran ohne den Dämpfer auszubauen es sei denn du hast Hände wie Bratpfannen  .
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 80478 (2. September 2011)

kathoz schrieb:


> Du kannst entweder beobachten wie viel Druck du beim abschrauben der Pumpe verlierst und dementsprechend diesen Differenzdruck beim einstellen auf deinen Druck drauf rechnen oder du kaufst dir den Reset Airport.



Ist doch völlig wursch wieviel Druck man verliert, wenn es immer in etwa gleich viel ist. Und wie willst du den Verlust beim Abschrauben messen - doch nur wenn du danach die Pumpe wieder ranschraubst. und bei diesem Prozess wird der Schlauch der Pumpe befüllt. Die Variante führt zu einem weniger vergleichbarem Ergebnis.


----------



## kathoz (2. September 2011)

Mir ist der Druckverlust auch Wurscht aber ich hab auch nicht gefragt.


----------



## Spirit46 (2. September 2011)

mir ist es leider nicht egal wieviel Druck beim abschrauben verloren geht denn wenn ich die Pumpe langsam vom Ventil abschraube verliere ich soviel Druck das der Dämpfer so weich ist das Er nicht fahrbar ist.

gerade nochmal getestet ich schrau die Pumpe an den Dämpfer die Pumpe zeigt 130 psi jetzt pumpe ich bis 220 psi schraube langsam ab zisch der Dämpfer ist Butterweich ich schraube wieder die Pumpe dran und Pumpe zeigt 100 psi ( jetzt 30 weniger als vorher und ein noch weicherer Dämpfer)

also nochmal Pumpe anschrauben und pumpen bis 220 psi auf der Pumpenanzeige erreicht ist jetzt veruche ich die Pumpenschraube so schnell wie möglich vom Ventil zu schrauben ... ok das war gut nur ein kurzes zisch und der Dämpfer ist jetzt auch etwas härter aber hart genug um vernünftig zu fahren so wie die Zeit vor den Pumpversuchen ist er immer noch nicht ...

werd noch paarmal probieren ...

wenn das so weiter geht muß ich doch zum Bikeladen und die Profis ranlassen


----------



## Radical_53 (3. September 2011)

Entweder man kauft eine Pumpe mit zweiteiligem Ventil oder einen Reset Air Port. Damit erledigt sich das Problem von alleine.


----------



## Spirit46 (3. September 2011)

Hallo Radical_53 ,

Danke für den Tip: 

ich kenne so einen ,, Reset Air Port'' nicht hab mal gegoogelt und werde mir heute sofort so ein Teil kaufen ... 
dann wird es heute bei dem Top Wetter ein super Tag auf dem Bike ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (3. September 2011)

Hilft bei dem Problem wirklich ungemein  Bei meiner alten Fox-Pumpe hatte ich immer den Airport montiert, bei der neuen SKS USP ist ein ähnliches (nicht so schön zu bedienendes) System gleich integriert. Macht das exakte Befüllen deutlich stressfreier und angenehmer.
Durch die gewinkelte Form erlaubt der Airport es sogar daß man Ventile noch gut befüllen kann die blöd gelegen sind. Tolles Gerät


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. September 2011)

damit der thread hier auch mal paar bilder zu gesicht bekommt:








































und was bisserl finstereres:


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2011)

prima


----------



## Astaroth (13. September 2011)

Servus,

welche Rahmengrösse soll ich für ein SXC nehmen wenn ich 184cm gross bin? Würde ein 18er Rahmen für mich passen oder wird der für mich zu klein?

MfG
Michael


----------



## dondon (13. September 2011)

Servus Michael

ich bin 183 cm und hatte schon einen 18er und 19er.
Kann dir den 19er empfehlen!


----------



## nrgmac (13. September 2011)

Hallo Michael,

kommt ein wenig auf Dein geplantes Einsatzgebiet an. Für Endurotouren (also SXC) würde ich den 19" nehmen. Für kurze Spaßeinsätze und je nach Vorliebe evtl. besser 18". 
Bin selber 1,84 m, habe den 19" und möchte ihn derzeit nicht mehr hergeben.

Gruß Michael
Namenshäufung?


----------



## Astaroth (13. September 2011)

Servus,

Dank an euch beiden für eure Antwort.

Da bleibt mir anscheinend nix anderes übrig als das Bike mit dem 18er Rahmen mal Probe zu fahren und dann zu entscheiden ob´s passt oder nicht. 

MfG
Michael


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. September 2011)

wenn du das Rad als Allmountain nutzen möchtest, wird das 18" mit Sicherheit zu klein. Meß mal deine Schrittlänge. Ich fahre mit 88cm u 1,82 Körpergröße das 19" schon mit einer 40cm langen Sattelstütze. Die Längen der höhenverstellbaren Stützen reichen da gerade so. Also wenn du nicht gerade Stummelbeine bei deiner Größe hast ist 18" definitiv zu klein...


----------



## Radical_53 (14. September 2011)

Das 19er ist im Vergleich zum 18er 16mm länger und hat eine höhere Front: http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+SLAYER_SXC_SE.html?BIKE=687&CATID=1&SCATID=4&Y=2009
Natürlich ist auch der Achsabstand etwas größer wodurch das Rad träger und gutmütiger wird. Ob man das braucht muß wohl jeder für sich entscheiden.
Mir war eine tiefe Front und ein zackiges Fahrverhalten wichtig weshalb ich im Zweifelsfall, fürs Gelände, immer die kleinere Rahmengröße wählen würde. 
Mein vorheriges Rad war 19.5" groß, vom Oberrohr her so lang wie das 19" Slayer, und fuhr sich in technischen Passagen im Vergleich wie ein Bus. Sehr vertrauenserweckend aber eben alles andere als agil.
Im Moment fahre ich das Rad mit einer 40er Stütze, gar mit leichter Sattelüberhöhung, und könnte nicht zufriedener damit sein.


----------



## santo77 (14. September 2011)

ich bin 1,84 mit 89 schrittlänge und fahre 19.
18 ist mir definitiv zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. September 2011)

ich kaufe doch ein Rad nicht nach Achsabstand. Wenn mir das Rad gefällt und es zum geplanten Einsatzzweck passt gehe ich nach der richtigen Länge des Sattelrohres. Zu kurz... reicht keine Sattelstütze u ich komme theoretisch auch mit den Kniewinkeln nicht hin (im Gravitybereich wäre das natürlich was anderes) zu lang baut das Rad ebend zu hoch für die Beinlänge. Und auf dem Slayer sitzt man auch mit nem langen Vorbau u eventuell "längerem" Oberrohr nicht gerade gestreckt. Und an die somit vorhandenen Fahreigenschaften gewöhnt man sich dann... oder kauft ein anderes Modell/ Marke


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2011)

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ihm 18" passen.
Ich fahre bei 1,75m einen 18".

Ich würde ihm 19" raten, auch für Trails.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. September 2011)

@dawg: Wenn eine Probefahrt ausfällt richtet man sich halt nach den Zahlen. Mein vorheriger Rahmen war dem 19" Slayer in vielen Daten sehr ähnlich aber eben noch einen Tick länger. Trotzdem ich recht groß bin war mir das zu viel.
Ein Rad kaufe ich im Normalfall auch nicht nach der Länge des Sitz- sondern vielmehr des Oberrohrs, das ist maßgeblich. Da war der Unterschied zwischen 18" und 19" eher klein (dafür gibt es unterschiedliche Vorbauten), das Steuerrohr aber eben ein Stück kürzer beim 18er. Gefällt mir persönlich sowohl optisch deutlich besser als auch fahrerisch mit tiefer Front.
Im Endeffekt muß halt jeder selbst schauen was er mag. Rein um Kilometer zu reißen ist bestimmt auch eine XC-typischere und rein vortriebsorientierte Sitzposition besser.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. September 2011)

ja genau wie mir einer weiß machen wollte, weil ich mich für den Nukeproof Mega Rahmen interessierte, welchen es aber nur bis 46cm Sattelrohrlänge gibt, daß das Oberrohr doch aber dafür lang genug sei u es wichtiger ist.  Als wenn man bei den heutigen Allmountain/ Enduro Geos 1cm mehr oder weniger Oberrohr bei diesen aufrechten Positionen merkt. Aber spätestens wenn ich die Sattelstütze auf den optimalen Wert rausziehen muß merke ich, daß es keine Längeren als 40cm gibt (bei 10cm im Rahmen steckend), daß alle Verstellbaren zu kurz sind und extrem rausgezogen auch sch....e aussieht...
aber lieber jetzt kein Glaubenskrieg, jeder wie er denkt....


----------



## Astaroth (14. September 2011)

So, am Freitag wird das Bike wenn nix dazwischen kommt Probe gefahren und dann sehe ich ja ob es passt oder nicht. 
Morgen mach ich mit meinem Kumpel ne Tour und der hat zum "Vergleich" ein SXC in der Rahmengrösse 19. Das Bike würde bei mir Hauptsächlich für Touren bei uns im Bayrischen Wald, Alpencross und ab und zu im Bikepark eingesetzt.

MfG
Michael


----------



## Astaroth (15. September 2011)

So komme gerade von der Tour mit dem 19er SXC zurück. Da musste ich leider feststellen das mir das 19er fast schon zu klein ist. Da brauche ich erst gar nicht einen 18er ausprobieren

MfG
Michael


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2011)

nimm kein 20,5"!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. September 2011)

@ Astaroth

meß doch mal erst korrekt deine  Beinlänge u teile sie uns mit. Die Körpergröße sagt zu wenig aus. Mir ist der 19" theoretisch auch einen ticken zu klein. Muß ihn auch mit einer langen Sattelstütze fahren. Mein Bruder ist 1,86cm u hat ne 93er Beinlänge. Ihm wäre der 19" auch zu knapp. Aber mir wäre der 20er auf jeden Fall zu groß.


----------



## Astaroth (15. September 2011)

mit Schuhen ca. 89cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (15. September 2011)

Hast zwar sicherlich keine High-Heels an, aber mit Schuhen ist das nicht sehr aussagekräftig! 
Mach die Probefahrt und gut is!


----------



## Knuut (16. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich beabsichtige mein RMX gegen was "Leichteres" einzutauschen. Das RMX ist doch ein wenig zu heftig. Ich komme einfach nicht mehr zum Fahren. Also müsste ein Allrounder her.
Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der Interesse evtl. an einem Tausch hätte?
also quasi RMX gegen SXC

Gruss


----------



## Astaroth (16. September 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Hast zwar sicherlich keine High-Heels an, aber mit Schuhen ist das nicht sehr aussagekräftig!
> Mach die Probefahrt und gut is!



ich dachte immer die Schrittlänge wird mit Schuhen gemessen...?


----------



## nrgmac (16. September 2011)

Astaroth schrieb:


> ich dachte immer die Schrittlänge wird mit Schuhen gemessen...?



Ähhmmmm....NEIN!


----------



## Der Toni (16. September 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Ähhmmmm....NEIN!



... die wird mit Schritten gemessen.


----------



## redpulli (17. September 2011)

Die Engländer messen sogar die Schrittlänge in Fuß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acidman1109 (18. September 2011)

HAllo, verkaufe meins gerade im bikemarkt. Schaut mal rein


----------



## Hans (18. September 2011)

und falls einer einen Rahmen in 16,5 " haben will

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190578667715?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## nrgmac (18. September 2011)

acidman1109 schrieb:


> HAllo, verkaufe meins gerade im bikemarkt. Schaut mal rein



Verkaufen? Das ist ja fast geschenkt!


----------



## acidman1109 (19. September 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Verkaufen? Das ist ja fast geschenkt!



Wens erst gemeint war, findest denn preis gerechtfertigt oder?
Leider wills keiner haben.


----------



## bestmove (19. September 2011)

Ich denk mal das war ironisch ... und für 1000,-EUR weniger werden Sie es Dir auch nicht aus der Hand reißen.


----------



## Radical_53 (19. September 2011)

Da kann man sich bei CRC und anderen Insel-Angeboten bedanken. Dazu kommt halt noch daß eine komplette Rocky-Jubiläums-Edition für die Leute noch was anderes wäre als eine von Bike Action, gerade wenn so eine "Edition" nicht auch aus speziellen Teilen besteht (die man z.B. so nicht einfach kaufen kann).


----------



## acidman1109 (19. September 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Da kann man sich bei CRC und anderen Insel-Angeboten bedanken. Dazu kommt halt noch daß eine komplette Rocky-Jubiläums-Edition für die Leute noch was anderes wäre als eine von Bike Action, gerade wenn so eine "Edition" nicht auch aus speziellen Teilen besteht (die man z.B. so nicht einfach kaufen kann).



Das Rad hatte einen Neupreis von 4590 was die parts und der Rahmen ja auch wert sind. Und ihr meint ich bekomme jetzt nach nicht einmal 50km in der Stadt, nicht einmal 2500 dafür. Z.b. die Bremse ist Sonderedition mit Ahornblatt drauf ansonsten auch nur erstklassige parts.


----------



## Nasum (19. September 2011)

Acidman, auf jedenfall ein sehr geiles Bike und wenn du es nicht los wirst dann scheiß drauf und behalte es auch wenn du kaum noch Zeit hast.Ist zwar Schade da dir Geld durch die Lappen geht was du vlt. gebrauchen könntest aber Schleuderpreise brauchst ja auch nicht machen.


----------



## nrgmac (19. September 2011)

acidman1109 schrieb:


> Wens erst gemeint war, findest denn preis gerechtfertigt oder?
> Leider wills keiner haben.



Nein, finde ich nicht. Ist ein Rad aus dem Jahr 2008/2009 und das zählt! Wenn dein Auto 3 Jahre in der Garage stand, dann ist es auch kein Neuwagen mehr. Die Ausstattung ist nichts Besonderes und für den Preis kauft man so ein Teil NEU mit Garantie und die passenden Klamotten gibts gleich noch dazu....
Aber einen Versuch war´s wert. Wenn das Bike so ,,neu" ist und vom Händler stammt, dann gib das Teil in Zahlung.

P.S.: Habe für mein SXC70 vor einem Jahr 1500 beim Händler bezahlt!


----------



## Radical_53 (19. September 2011)

@acidman: Das Rad ist das Geld zwar wert gewesen aber nun eben auch schon entsprechend alt (Zeit) und ob es nach 50km ausschaut oder nicht ist immer noch die zweite Frage.
Bei Radteilen bekommt man meist, egal wie alt sie sind, nur einen geringen Teil vom Neupreis zurÃ¼ck beim Verkauf. Der Preisunterschied zwischen sehr gutem und mittelmÃ¤Ãigem Zustand ist da meist auch eher klein.
Je teurer das neue Teil/Rad zudem war umso stÃ¤rker schrumpft der mÃ¶gliche ErlÃ¶s spÃ¤ter zusammen da kaum jemand fÃ¼r ein gebrauchtes Rad einen "Boutique"-Bonus zu zahlen bereit ist. Kaufe ich z.B. jetzt eine Fox-Gabel fÃ¼r 1200â¬ so bekomme ich im nÃ¤chsten FrÃ¼hjahr kaum mehr als 500 dafÃ¼r, egal ob ich sie gefahren bin und frisch geserviced habe oder nicht.
In diesem speziellen Fall kommt halt noch dazu daÃ die RÃ¤der wirklich in England verramscht wurden und die Rahmen z.B. neu fÃ¼r 5-800â¬ weggingen (wenn ich mich recht entsinne, bei 2500-2600â¬ Liste auf alle FÃ¤lle absurd niedrig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (19. September 2011)

acidman1109 schrieb:


> HAllo, verkaufe meins gerade im bikemarkt. Schaut mal rein



Träum weiter...
Verrat uns doch mal, wann und wo und zu welchem Preis DU das gekauft hast - wenn es nur 50 km drauf hat?!
Das gleiche Bike steht bei BikeMaxx im OEZ seit drei Jahren rum und keiner will's haben. 
Die bekommen selbst keine 3000 mehr dafür. Ich hab ihnen 2000 geboten, dafür wollten sie's nicht hergeben. Na dann behalten sie's halt. Betriebswirtschaftlich eine Fehlentscheidung.
Und du glaubst, dafür 3500 zu bekommen? Is echt'n Witz.
Lass doch mal die Hosen runter und erzähl, was du wirklich bezahlt hast.

"Anniversary" is keine müde Mark mehr wert und wie hier schon angesprochen wurde, die Ausstattung ist ebenfalls stark verbesserungswürdig. 
Die Marzzocchi-Gabel kann man jedenfalls in die Tonne treten. 
Und was immer nur alle mit diesen Ahornlättern haben und so tun, als handle sich's um ne Rolex mit Diamantbesatz.

Wenn Du dafür noch 2000 bekommst, dann hast du vieeeeel Glück gehabt. Und wenn Du's, was ich mal stark glaube, erst vor kurzem "günstig" erstanden hast und selbst mehr bezahlt hast, dann, ja dann, tut's mir leid für dich...





Hans schrieb:


> und falls einer einen Rahmen in 16,5 " haben will
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190578667715?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Den kompletten Angebotstext aus dem Katalog abgeschrieben und kein Wort zum Zustand des eigenen Rahmens.
Stellst du dir so einen vertrauensvollen Privatverkauf vor???


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. September 2011)

nicht gleich so aggro


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2011)

du ewigen Monologe über den Preis eines RM geht einem ohnehin auf den Senkel.
Betrachte die Marke mal ganz objektiv, nachdem du dir andere angesehen hast.
Ich fahre die Dinger  13 Jahren, aber langsam verliert man dort den Anschluss.
(Schwer, billige Ausstattung, hoher Preis)

Leider, ich würde gerne ein neues Slayer kaufen, aber so nicht.


----------



## Hans (19. September 2011)

Den kompletten Angebotstext aus dem Katalog abgeschrieben und kein Wort zum Zustand des eigenen Rahmens.
Stellst du dir so einen vertrauensvollen Privatverkauf vor???[/QUOTE]


Da hast Du wohl nicht alles gelesen:

Der Rahmen ist sogut wie neu nur ca. 50km gefahren.

zusätzlich im Lieferumfang enthalten:  1 hochwertiger Acros Steuersatz, eine Stinger Kettenführung und der originale Sattelschnellspanner. 

Kaufdatum 09.08.11 - daher noch Garantie!


und 2344 positive Bewertungen sprechen dafür, das meine Beschreibungen auch wirklich stimmen !!

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## isartrails (20. September 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ... und 2344 positive Bewertungen sprechen dafür, das meine Beschreibungen auch wirklich stimmen !!


Auf positive Bewertungen geb ich gar nix, weil die meisten eine positive Bewertung abgeben um nicht fürchten zu müssen, Rachebewertet zu werden. 
Entscheidend ist die Produktbeschreibung und der tatsächliche Zustand einer Ware.
Aber da du ja so überzeugt von dir bist, wird es dich kaum beeindrucken, wenn ich dir sage, dass ich von einem Privatverkäufer ein wenig mehr erwarte, als drei dünne Sätze.
Zum Beispiel, wann er das Bike/den Rahmen gekauft hat, wo und bei wem, wenn er nur 50 km gefahren wurde, warum?
Nicht mal das Produktjahr steht drin... 
Neuwertig oder so gut wie neu ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, den vor allem Verkäufer gerne verwenden, wenn sie nichts über den Zustand erzählen wollen. Und wenn sie dann noch seitenlange Lobhudeleien aus dem Katalogtext kopieren, haben sie gleich versch***en, denn dann wollen sie in den allermeisten Fällen nur ablenken.

Wer sich für so ein Bike interessiert, kennt die Katalogbeschreibungen eh auswendig.

Gar nicht aggro - sondern nur Klartext, den man in diesem Angebot schmerzlich vermisst!


----------



## Hans (20. September 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Auf positive Bewertungen geb ich gar nix, weil die meisten eine positive Bewertung abgeben um nicht fürchten zu müssen, Rachebewertet zu werden.
> Entscheidend ist die Produktbeschreibung und der tatsächliche Zustand einer Ware.
> Aber da du ja so überzeugt von dir bist, wird es dich kaum beeindrucken, wenn ich dir sage, dass ich von einem Privatverkäufer ein wenig mehr erwarte, als drei dünne Sätze.
> Zum Beispiel, wann er das Bike/den Rahmen gekauft hat, wo und bei wem, wenn er nur 50 km gefahren wurde, warum?
> ...



also noch mal extra für Dich:

Kaufdatum steht ja auch drin - und vom Händler mit Rechnung ( Händler ist in D )

wie neu heisst - keine Kratzer, keine Dellen, eben nix - eben wie neu 

und als Kenner wie Du sollte man das Modelljahr auch erkennen

laut Händler ist es ein 2009er, Rahmennummer 2008.... - oder ist es dann ein 2008er   - das glaub ich aber ist nicht das Entscheidende



und nehmen musst Du den Rahmen ja nicht


----------



## Radical_53 (20. September 2011)

@isartrails: Rachebewertungen gibt es seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr. Der Verkäufer kann nur noch positiv oder gar nicht bewerten (Enthaltung quasi).


----------



## isartrails (20. September 2011)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Rachebewertungen gibt es seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr. Der Verkäufer kann nur noch positiv oder gar nicht bewerten (Enthaltung quasi).



Okay danke, wußte ich nicht.

Aber ich bleibe dabei: für mich ist sowas keine Vertrauen erweckende Produktbeschreibung, wenn erstmal seitenlange Produkttexte abgedruckt werden und dann im Nachsatz noch ganz kurz auf den Status quo eingegangen wird.

Meiner Meinung nach schadet man sich als Verkäufer damit selbst, weil es den Aktionserlös niedriger halten wird, als wenn man viel und reinen Wein eingeschenkt hätte.
Klar, kann das jeder halten wie er möchte.
Aber damit können wir's auch bewenden lassen.

Steht halt Verkäuferhaltung gegen Käuferhaltung - und die zwei waren noch nie dicke Freunde...


----------



## nrgmac (21. September 2011)

@Hans
Warum hast du den Rahmen in der Rubrik *Herren Accessoires>Sonnenbrillen* eingestellt?

@RockyRider
Leider hast du mit der objektiven Betrachtung der Marke RM recht. Aber bei anderen Herstellern stimmt die Welt auch nicht mehr.
Z.B. Specialized hat jedes Jahr ein neues Rahmendesign. Da kann ich quasi zusehen, wie mein Bike zum Alteisen oder -Plastik wird. 
Der Wertverlust ist somit schon beim Neukauf bei 50%!
Die Ausstattung bei den ,,großen" der Branche ist zumeist (gemessen am Preis) minderwertig und die Verarbeitung.....reden wir nicht drüber!
Es gehört ein wenig Idealismus und der entsprechende Geldbeutel zur Markentreue.

Letztlich geht es aber nur ums Biken und den Spaß daran. 
Die Industrie kann uns jedes Jahr noch so viele Neuheiten und Innovationen verkaufen, der Biker ist eher der limitierende Faktor als das Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (21. September 2011)

@Hans
Warum hast du den Rahmen in der Rubrik Herren Accessoires>Sonnenbrillen eingestellt?




 

ist ein Fehler. Ich stell meine Artikel mit dem Turbolister ein, ich kopier ein Angebot und bearbeíte es dann.

Scheinbar hab ich ein altes Angebot einer Sonnebrille kopiert und hab die 2. Rubrik nicht rausgelöscht.

Es ist wirklich ein Slayer Rahmen und keine Ray Ban


----------



## nrgmac (21. September 2011)

Also doch kein Nasenfahrrad


----------



## Nofaith (22. September 2011)

Nach den ganzen Verkaufsangeboten hier mal wieder ein Slayer das noch lange bleiben darf:





Bald kommt die Winterdiät...


----------



## Astaroth (23. September 2011)

Gefällt


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2011)

da muss ich auch mal hin...


----------



## Soulbrother (23. September 2011)

eigentlich hatte ich mir das für heute auch noch vorgenommen,wird aber wohl nix mehr daraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2011)

und morgen?


----------



## Soulbrother (23. September 2011)

Leider keine Chance...Sonntag ebensowenig.Ich peile momentan den kommenden Mi-nachmittag an.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2011)

drücke dir die dauemn,

dann dürfte auch nicht so viel los sein.

bericht bitte mal


----------



## Nofaith (23. September 2011)

Ich war vomittags da, ganz allein. Erst gegen frühen nachmittag waren mehr (4-5) Biker da. Auch zwei Rockyfahrer, einmal Altitude und einmal Old-Slayer.

Zur Strecke:

Ich hab am P1 geparkt, man fährt ein kurzes Stück über die K45 auf und ist dann am Einstieg vom "Wild Hog Trail". Bin den Trail erstmal ruhig angegangen um mir alles anzuschauen. Nach etwas mehr als 2km ist man am Ende des "Wild Hog" angekommen. Der Trail beinhaltet so ziemlich alle Elemente die man so kennt (Anlieger, StepDown, Holzelemente,...), leider auch ein paar "flat landings". Mit entsprechendem Tempo läst sich alles flüssig fahren/fliegen. Alles ist klar beschildert, sämtliche Sprünge lassen sich, wenn man will, umfahren.

Bin nach der zweiten Abfahrt mal den gesamten Rundkurs gefahren, macht Spass wenn man das ganze auch zeitgleich als Trainingseinheit nutzen möchte (ca. 7,5km, 200hm). Der Rundkurs (blaue Strecke) besteht aus einer Kombination von Single-Trails- und Weldwegabschnitten.

Fazit: Ich werd nochmal hinfahren, erstens ist nicht weit von mir und zweitens um die Strecke mal unters Epic zu nehmen. Bis auf zwei-drei Sprünge sollte es auch damit gehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2011)

Überzeugt!
Fahre heute Mittag mal hin.
Sonst noch wer da?


----------



## nrgmac (24. September 2011)

Schade...zu spät gesehen


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. September 2011)

zurück:

Ist ganz nett gemacht, allerdings müssten die Linien mal ordentlich nachgebessert werden.
Recht ausgefahren, wahrscheinlich passen die Anlieger desshalb auch nicht mehr so sauber aneinander.
(Oder es liegt an meinem Fahrstil....)


----------



## verzascat (26. September 2011)

Nachdem mir an meinem Slayer SXC jetzt zum dritten Mal der Bolzen / Achse an der Dämpferaufnahme / Carbonstrebe gebrochen ist, habe ich eine Lösung gefunden die wirklich hält.
Da dies ja ein verbreitetes Problem ist, mache ich hier mal etwas Werbung für Ralf Müller  der mir für einen sehr fairen Betrag eine Ersatzlösung für den windigen Original Rocky Alu Bolzen gedreht hat. Passt perfekt und kann in Titan und Edelstahl geliefert werden. Gewicht Titan 50 g statt 20 g Originalbolzen (auf Fotos schwarz). Dieser Bolzen bricht nicht mehr!


----------



## Radical_53 (26. September 2011)

Normal bricht der Bolzen vom Hauptlager, nicht der dort oben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2011)

Doch, die brechen auch.
Aber er hat nicht den verbesserten Bolzen mit Stahlschraube!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verzascat (26. September 2011)

Der Hauptlagerbolzen ist mir auch schon gebrochen - nur einmal 
Dafür passt die vorgestellt Lösung auch. 

Der verbesserte Bolzen mit Stahlschraube ist zwar nicht abgebildet. Den hatte ich aber auch schon eingebaut. Gleiches Ergebnis - gebrochen. 
Das Problem ist nämlich, dass wenn zwischen der Dämpferaufnahme und den in der Carbonstrebe eingepressten Lagern nur minimales seitliches Spiel ist,  Biegung auf den Alubolzen kommt. Und dafür ist er überhaupt nicht geeignet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2011)

Bei mir haben sie seit langem gehalten.
Auf der einen Seite ist das Material dicker, auf der anderen geht die Stahlschraube sogar in die Achse (dort wo die Querkräfte angreifen)


----------



## ChuckNoland (26. September 2011)

Heute Morgen,der Tagesanbruch beim testen der neuen Lampe!
Und das Slayer ist einfach genial,bevor ich es Verkaufen würde,würd ich mirs ins Wohnzimmer hängen!


----------



## Markus.02 (27. September 2011)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Heute Morgen,der Tagesanbruch beim testen der neuen Lampe!
> Und das Slayer ist einfach genial,bevor ich es Verkaufen würde,würd ich mirs ins Wohnzimmer hängen!



ich würds mir auch ins wohnzimmer hängen bevor ichs hergeb! hier mal ein bild von meinem... mehr fotos in meinem album!





ps. die ähnlichkeit zum cannondale hooligan ist gewollt... (-; (kleiner und grosser bruder...)


----------



## noie95 (27. September 2011)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Heute Morgen,der Tagesanbruch beim testen der neuen Lampe!
> Und das Slayer ist einfach genial,bevor ich es Verkaufen würde,würd ich mirs ins Wohnzimmer hängen!



*wast hast du da für ein licht getestet?*


----------



## ChuckNoland (27. September 2011)

Eine My Tiny Sun Sport 900X.
Find ist ne super Lampe,bereue den kauf net,der Herbst kann kommen!


----------



## noie95 (27. September 2011)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Eine My Tiny Sun Sport 900X.
> Find ist ne super Lampe,bereue den kauf net,der Herbst kann kommen!



hast du 199 bezahlt oder gibts die viell irgendwo für weniger?


----------



## Radical_53 (27. September 2011)

War das nicht die Lampe die im Prinzip auf der Magicshine aufbaut? Dann kann man die für wenig Geld kaufen und zur Not noch von MTS "tunen" lassen. Dann hat man eine prima Lampe und bezahlt nochmal etwas weniger.


----------



## ChuckNoland (28. September 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> hast du 199 bezahlt oder gibts die viell irgendwo für weniger?



Hab sie für 179 bei meinem Händler gekauft.Der ist von My Tiny Sun total begeistert,die hätten nen super Service.Wenn mal was kaputt geht gibts direkt ne Ersatzlampe,und sie wären auch sehr kulant.Dafür geb ich dann auch gern ein paar mehr Euros aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (2. Oktober 2011)

Ist schon älter, aber da [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY756ZEpBS8"]Mountainbike-Test Kabel1 Abenteuer Leben Part2      - YouTube[/nomedia] hatte Rob J noch Geschmack.


----------



## Shockernxt (12. Oktober 2011)

Lang lang hab ich gesucht aber ich bin fündig geworden und darf nun auch ein Rocky Mountain Slayer mein Eigen nennen!!!







bin stolz wie Bolle!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Oktober 2011)

schick, gratuliere


----------



## nrgmac (13. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch!
Ist das Bike hier aus dem Bikemarkt?


----------



## Shockernxt (13. Oktober 2011)

Nein ist nicht von hier aus dem Bikemarkt, hier habe ich aber auch lange geschaut und auf was gescheites gebrauchtes gewartet. Das beste ist, dass das Slayer komplett neu ist und nicht mal soviel gekostet hat wie einige gebrauchte hier. Ich hab das Rad von einem Händler, der hat vor einiger Zeit 10 Slayer Rahmen gekauft und selber aufgebaut. Ich muss allen die jetzt denken "GEIL gib mir die Adresse, ich will auch eins von den 10 haben" den Wind aus den Segel'n nehmen. Ich hab das letzte bekommen, war heidenfroh das ich noch eins abbekommen habe.


----------



## noie95 (18. Oktober 2011)

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen...

mein sxc hinterbau "quält" mich schon ne weile und ich finde das problem nicht:

- beim einfedern macht mein hinterbau oder dämpfer immer ein klopf bzw klappergeräusch
- am deutlichsten ist es, wenn ich mich aus ca 30cm in den sattel fallen lasse 
- ab nem bestimmten einfederweg klackts dann
- das geräusch ist so ähnlich wie wenn man die bolzen der dämpferbefestigung nicht richtig angezogen hat und der dämpfer locker ist

folgendes hab ich schon gewechselt oder überprüft:

- dämpfer ist festgeschraubt
- neue fox buchsen
- neue aluhülsen dämpfer
- alle 6 hinterbaulager spielfrei
- hinterbaubuchsen spielfrei
- alle drei hinterbaubolzen ok und festgezogen
- sitzstreben  am hinterbau spielfrei und fest

hat jemand noch eine idee. bin für jeden tip zur abhilfe dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (18. Oktober 2011)

Sattelstütze und Sattel ausgeschlossen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen...
> 
> mein sxc hinterbau "quält" mich schon ne weile und ich finde das problem nicht:
> 
> ...



Du fährst jetzt Coil?


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Oktober 2011)

Mal an die Schaltzughüllen gedacht? Gerade das "S" am Dämpfer vorbei bewegt sich ja recht stark und da liegt es nicht fern daß die Enden im Rahmen zu einem Knacken führen beim Einfedern.


----------



## noie95 (18. Oktober 2011)

danke mal... habs gleich probiert. nix geholfen
ja ich hab nen coil, das problem ist aber auch (wenn auch nicht ganz so laut) bei meinem dhx air.
stütze und sattel gewechselt, nicht weg
züge sinds auch nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

bei mir kamen irgendwann die fedrwindungen aneinander, das hat etwas geklappert.
mal das Schaltauge demontiert und unten drunter gefettet?


----------



## *iceman* (18. Oktober 2011)

Sowas ist nervig und auch schwer zu finden. Mach das ganze mal mit 'nem Kumpel, der dabei mit dem Ohr am Rahmen hängt und in alle Richtungen sucht. Das kann im blödesten Fall von ganz woanders herkommen (Tretlager, Pedale, Steuersatz, Gabel, ...).


----------



## Der Toni (18. Oktober 2011)

Das Klappern bei meinem SXC kam von der Plattform im Dämpfer.


----------



## nrgmac (19. Oktober 2011)

Stichwort! 
Habe jetzt auch endlich einen Monarch ergattern können. Leider nur als RT3 und nicht RC3 (der hätte nochmals 4-6 Wochen länger gedauert). 






Fährt sich aber auch ohne Piggy


----------



## noie95 (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das Klappern bei meinem SXC kam von der Plattform im Dämpfer.



und wie hast das wegbekommen?

blöd nur, dann hätten ja meine beiden dämpfer das problem... *shit*


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2011)

einfach mal min Druck in AGB und PP offen fahren.
dann klackt in der regel nix.
höchstens nur etwas beim coil, nicht beim air.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partizan23 (20. Oktober 2011)

hallo...

...weiß jemand, wo man die befestigungsschraube herbekommt, welche die karbonstrebe mit dem hinterbau verbindet 

scheinbar hab ich das ding beim fahren verloren...


----------



## Der Toni (20. Oktober 2011)

noie95 schrieb:


> und wie hast das wegbekommen?
> 
> blöd nur, dann hätten ja meine beiden dämpfer das problem... *shit*



Gar nicht! Ich hatte ihn (DHX Air 4.0) eingeschickt, dann war es eine Zeit lang besser. Jetzt ist es wieder da. Weil ich aber die Plattform selten benutze, lass ich es erst mal so.


----------



## noie95 (20. Oktober 2011)

hmmm, bei mir ist das aber bei offener plattform, nicht bei benutzter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2011)

es sollte sich was ändern, wenn du den Druck im AGB änderst.
wenig Druck= leises Klack

Glaube aber nicht, dass das Geräusch von beiden Dämpfern rührt.


----------



## noie95 (20. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> es sollte sich was ändern, wenn du den Druck im AGB änderst.
> wenig Druck= leises Klack
> 
> Glaube aber nicht, dass das Geräusch von beiden Dämpfern rührt.



mit wieviel druck fährst du?
und wieviel psi ist min. bei deinem dhx 5 coil laut aufkleber aufm agb? bei mir steht 75 drauf... 
bei meinem dhx air sinds min125 psi


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2011)

75psi war mal.
fox hat das auf 125psi erhöht, bei allen dämpfern mit agb.
führt sonst schnell zu kavitaion, dann ist ein service fällig.
ich fahre 130psi am air, 150psi am coil


----------



## nrgmac (20. Oktober 2011)

Ähmmm? Kavitation in einem Dämpfer? Du redest hier von Drücken (Zugspannung) >1500 bar?

Habe bzgl. des Klapperns das hier gefunden.

Edit: Habe gerade gelesen, dass bei Dämpfern bei einer Schaumbildung des Öls auch von Kavitation gesprochen wird. Hat zwar nichts mit dem Begriff zu tun, ist aber wohl so üblich?


----------



## noie95 (20. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 75psi war mal.
> fox hat das auf 125psi erhöht, bei allen dämpfern mit agb.
> führt sonst schnell zu kavitaion, dann ist ein service fällig.
> ich fahre 130psi am air, 150psi am coil



naja dann ist mein druck jetzt nicht zu hoch... ich habe 135. im air auch 130.


----------



## noie95 (20. Oktober 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Ähmmm? Kavitation in einem Dämpfer? Du redest hier von Drücken (Zugspannung) >1500 bar?
> 
> Habe bzgl. des Klapperns das hier gefunden.
> 
> Edit: Habe gerade gelesen, dass bei Dämpfern bei einer Schaumbildung des Öls auch von Kavitation gesprochen wird. Hat zwar nichts mit dem Begriff zu tun, ist aber wohl so üblich?



danke! dann phon ich mal mit toxo, viell kennen die das wirklich und bauen nen neuen satz scheiben ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (20. Oktober 2011)

Hast Du alternativ mal einen anderen Dämpfer getestet?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (20. Oktober 2011)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo...
> 
> ...weiß jemand, wo man die befestigungsschraube herbekommt, welche die karbonstrebe mit dem hinterbau verbindet
> 
> scheinbar hab ich das ding beim fahren verloren...




frag mal hier nach...

www.radsportkimmerle.de


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (20. Oktober 2011)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo...
> 
> ...weiß jemand, wo man die befestigungsschraube herbekommt, welche die karbonstrebe mit dem hinterbau verbindet
> 
> scheinbar hab ich das ding beim fahren verloren...




frag mal hier nach...

http://http//www.rocky-shop.de/Webshop.htmlwww.radsportkimmerle.de


----------



## Nofaith (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Nimm diese Schrauben, passen 100%, rosten nicht und kosten einen Bruchteil der RM-Originale. Hab Sie am Slayer meiner Süssen und an meinem im Einsatz und bin sehr zufriden mit der Qualität!



Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo...
> 
> ...weiß jemand, wo man die befestigungsschraube herbekommt, welche die karbonstrebe mit dem hinterbau verbindet
> 
> scheinbar hab ich das ding beim fahren verloren...


----------



## Partizan23 (20. Oktober 2011)

@ dawg deluxe: danke  werd ich machen!

die hp schaut schon mal vielversprechend aus...

@ nofaith: auch danke! was denkst du kostet denn die originalschraube?


----------



## Nofaith (20. Oktober 2011)

Die M6x20mm sollte mich 2â¬/StÃ¼ck kosten. Die QualitÃ¤t der Schrauben bzw. des Sechskants ist aber nicht so prickelnd, deshalb hab ich mich fÃ¼r Torx entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (21. Oktober 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Hast Du alternativ mal einen anderen Dämpfer getestet?



ich hab ja zwei dämpfer. und bei beiden ist es. beim coil stärker wie beim air. 
viell ergibt sich bald die möglichkeit noch einen dritten zu probieren


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube, original sind da sogar titanschrauben drin?


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, original sind es Titanschrauben. DafÃ¼r ist auch der Preis von ~2â¬ absolut normal. Mit guten Bits hÃ¤lt Ã¼brigens auch der Sechskant, selbst bei den ~12Nm


----------



## Nofaith (21. Oktober 2011)

1. Sind's original keine Titanschrauben
2. Sind sie nicht mit 12Nm anzuziehen Tech-Info





M6x20mm in Titan wiegt knapp über 3gr. Die sind nämlich für die Winterdiät bestellt


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2011)

magnetisch sind meine jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Nofaith (21. Oktober 2011)

Meine sind magnetisch, eventuell sind beim 07er Team andere verbaut worden. Die Nachfolgegenerationen haben jedefalls Stahl(SXC Lady Mj.08, SXC 70 Mj.09)


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab sie damals gewogen, Stahl ist es definitiv nicht. Schraubentechnisch ist am SXC, mit Ausnahme der Dämpferbolzen, nichts zu holen.
Das Drehmoment ist im normalen Handbuch auch gleich mit allen anderen Schrauben angegeben.


----------



## Nofaith (21. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja, wie vorhin schon erwähnt, möglich das am 07er Team andere Schrauben verwendet wurden. An unseren beiden SXC's sind's jedenfalls beschichtete Stahlschrauben und kein Titan o.ä. 

Die beiden Titanschrauben sind auch eher eine spielerei von mir. Hab das damals ja auch an meinem Element gemacht. Der Preis steht natürlich nicht im Verhältnis zum nutzen. Ich mag nunmal den Werkstoff.


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Oktober 2011)

Den mag ich auch, daher hatte ich mich sehr über die Liebe zum Detail bei Rocky gefreut. Die Flaschenhalterschrauben und die Bolzen vom Dämpfer konnte ich noch tauschen, der Rest war schon einwandfrei gelöst. Mehr kann man sich nicht wünschen.


----------



## Nofaith (21. Oktober 2011)

Dämpfer bin ich noch dran, wollt mir die wieder vom Jäger machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (21. Oktober 2011)

Jäger hat sie prinzipiell passend da, solange man auch mit einer 3-teiligen Lösung zufrieden ist. Bolzen mit Gewinde haben sie im Sortiment, dazu 2 Schrauben von denen man eine mit Loctite einklebt. Fertig ist das Maßteil


----------



## mr320 (1. November 2011)

Heute muss ich RM und BikeAction mal ein großes Lob aussprechen, dafür das sie mir und meinem SXC eine zweite Amtszeit zugestehen. Hab heute meinen Rahmen vom Händler wiederbekommen. Jetzt mit neuen Hauptrahmen !!! Genauso porno wie vor 4,5 Jahren. Die Schwinge hat mein Händler noch umgebaut. Die einzige Kritik die ich anmerken muss sind die vergammelten Dämpferschrauben die wieder dran sind. Somit werde ich mich auch mal bei Jäger melden müssen. Trotzdem toller Service.
Hab schon gedacht, das Helius AM kommt früher. Aber unter diesen Umständen bleib ich noch ein Weilchen RMler.


----------



## ChuckNoland (25. November 2011)

Nabend SXC´ler,
wollt mein Slayer  auf 2-fach Kurbel umrüsten.
Hat jemand erfahrung damit?Die Tourentauglichkeit soll erhalten bleiben hätt halt gern ein bißchen mehr Bodenfreiheit.Was für eine Übersetzung würdet ihr empfehlen?Tipps für nen Bashguard und evt. Kettenführung wären auch super!Kann ich den 3-fach Umwerfer benutzen oder muss ein 2-fach dran?
Bin dankbar für eure Hilfe!
Grüsse aus dem Pfälzer-Wald


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. November 2011)

hallo...glaube da fahren doch schon viele 2-fach am Slayer... Ich fahre meins mit dem originalen 22 Blatt und habe das 32er gegen ein 36er getauscht + einen Race Face Bashguard für 36er Blätter. Da gibt es das RF Light oder Atlas, welche noch leicht u schlicht sind. Hinten 11-34 Ritzel. Schaltet vorne alles super. Du kommst überall mit hoch u reichte bergab für Geschwindigkeiten über 70km/h. Das große Blatt habe ich noch nie vermisst. Umwerfer kannst dran lassen. Musst nur einen Gang "sperren". Kettenspanner brauchte ich eigentlich vorher nie. Machst ein Kettenglied weniger. Das spannt auch. Fahre jetzt aber trotzdem die NC17 Stinger. Gibt aber auch andere ähnliche für 2-fach...


----------



## nrgmac (25. November 2011)

Fahre auch derzeit 22/36 mit Bash (siehe Fotoalbum). Bin ganz zufrieden damit. Wenn Du nur selten sehr schnell fährst, dann ist 22/34 evtl. die besser Lösung für Dich. Der Sprung von 22 auf 36 ist schon ganz schön heftig. Bei den RaceFace-Kurbeln kann man die Kettenlinie anpassen (gibt es Spacer für). Dann sind alle 9 Ritzel nutzbar und der 3-fach Umwerfer darf auch bleiben. Als KeFü ist die schon genannte Stinger oder eine Shaman zu empfehlen. Beide müssen zwar noch etwas angepasst werden, aber Preis und Funktion sind ungeschlagen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2011)

22/36 mit 34/11 funzt bestens


----------



## Blackhawk88 (27. November 2011)

shaman enduro funktioniert prima und hat auch ohne bearbeitung bei mir wunderbar gepasst


----------



## nrgmac (28. November 2011)

Zu der Aussage hätte ich gerne ein BEWEISFOTO! 
Ohne Bearbeitung steht die Shaman auf 6.30 Uhr und die Rolle hängt weit unterhalb vom Bash bzw. Kettenblatt...


----------



## Blackhawk88 (29. November 2011)

Von der shaman gibt es ja mindestens 3 Versionen. Zwei aus Alu und eine aus Carbon

Ich habe die hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (29. November 2011)

Und wie soll man eine ISCG-KeFü ohne ISCG-Aufnahme am Rahmen sinnvoll montieren? 
Die BB-Shaman sieht ein wenig anders aus und muss erst auf diese Form gebracht werden. 
Ist aber eine schöne Vorlage zum ,,anpassen".


----------



## Blackhawk88 (29. November 2011)

also entweder man verwendet einen iscg adapter, oder aber man kauft gleich die version für innenlagerklemmung...
die auf dem anderen foto natürlich nicht drauf war






und die gibt es entgegen dem foto auch in schwarz mit schwarzer rolle

edit: ich hab grad noch 2 fotos gefunden, eins schlechter als das andere, aber besser als nichts





Das gewicht ist echt okay






das Bild ist wirklich schlecht und die Kettenführung noch nicht eingestellt, aber ich denke man sieht, dass man die Rolle bis ganz hoch unter die Strebe drehen kann.
Weiter nach oben geht auch mit keiner anderen Führung und macht auch kein sinn


----------



## ma.schino (29. November 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Und wie soll man eine ISCG-KeFü ohne ISCG-Aufnahme am Rahmen sinnvoll montieren?



Vielleicht mit einem Adapter 

Ich hab noch einen rumliegen falls bedarf besteht..


----------



## nrgmac (29. November 2011)

OK, ist die neue Shaman Commander für max. 2-fach. Schön, dass man an dem Teil nicht mehr herumbasteln muss. Bei der alten Shaman Enduro 3-fach Führung musste ganz schön gefeilt werden. Demnach ist die Shaman der NC17 inzwischen ein wenig voraus, oder hat sich bei der auch schon wieder was geändert? 
Die Adapter-Lösung halte ich, aufgrund der ohnehin schon sehr eingeschränkten Platzverhältnisse, für nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. November 2011)

ja, schÃ¶nes neues Teil! WÃ¤re noch mal ne Ãberlegung wert. Aber kostet das Ding wirklich 50â¬ ?


----------



## ChuckNoland (8. Dezember 2011)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> hallo...glaube da fahren doch schon viele 2-fach am Slayer... Ich fahre meins mit dem originalen 22 Blatt und habe das 32er gegen ein 36er getauscht + einen Race Face Bashguard für 36er Blätter. Da gibt es das RF Light oder Atlas, welche noch leicht u schlicht sind. Hinten 11-34 Ritzel. Schaltet vorne alles super. Du kommst überall mit hoch u reichte bergab für Geschwindigkeiten über 70km/h. Das große Blatt habe ich noch nie vermisst. Umwerfer kannst dran lassen. Musst nur einen Gang "sperren". Kettenspanner brauchte ich eigentlich vorher nie. Machst ein Kettenglied weniger. Das spannt auch. Fahre jetzt aber trotzdem die NC17 Stinger. Gibt aber auch andere ähnliche für 2-fach...



Hallo,hab jetzt so alle teile montiert und passt soweit.Aber was meinst du mit einem gang sperren?ist ein lx umwerfer,shifter ist ein sram x7.
Bilder kommen morgen da kommt das letzte Teil!Und am Samstag die Probefahrt wenns Wetter net ganz besch..... ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2011)

den gang "sperrst" du indem du den äußeren Anschlag am Umwerfer soweit reinschraubst bis der Schaltvorgang nach Außen nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (8. Dezember 2011)

so sieht die führung dann montiert und eingestellt aus, passt wunderbar!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. Dezember 2011)

woher u was hast du für die Führung bezahlt? Kannst du mal den Durchmesser der Rolle angeben? Sieht kleiner aus als an meiner Führung. Vorne fährst ein 36er Blatt oder?


----------



## Blackhawk88 (8. Dezember 2011)

führung hab ich von mountainbikes.net, hat 45 gekostet
vorne ist ein 36er blatt drauf, richtig
durchmesser muss ich morgen mal nachmessen, sollte aber ungefähr so groß sein wie ein 10er schaltröllchen


----------



## nrgmac (8. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus!

Falls noch ein SXC gesucht wird, im Bikemarkt vertickt gerade ein Händler ein SKC 
Haben das Element von ihm geschnappt und beim Preis ist er sehr entgegenkommend (möchte doch lieber wieder Ihhh-Bikes verkaufen).


----------



## isartrails (9. Dezember 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Falls noch ein SXC gesucht wird, im Bikemarkt vertickt gerade ein Händler ein SKC
> Haben das Element von ihm geschnappt und beim Preis ist er sehr entgegenkommend (möchte doch lieber wieder Ihhh-Bikes verkaufen).


Hab genau das gleiche Bike vor knapp 2 Jahren bei einem Händler für 1400 neu gekauft. Und jetzt kommt er mit 1600...
Tauchte damals scheint's ein ganzer Container mit dieser Lackierung hier auf (nicht für D ursprünglich bestimmt gewesen).


----------



## nrgmac (9. Dezember 2011)

Er kam mit dem Element auch mit 1750â¬ daher und es ging fÃ¼r viel weniger mit mir mit 
War auch nur ein netter Hinweis fÃ¼r den ewig eilenden NeukÃ¤ufer....


----------



## isartrails (9. Dezember 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> ... und es ging für viel weniger mit  ....


Wieviel ist denn "viel weniger"?


----------



## nrgmac (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Mehrwertsteuer und noch ein bisserl mehr 

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Sattel in deinem Keller geworden?


----------



## isartrails (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich schreib dir ne PM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosquito68 (14. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre die Diskussionen zum Thema Dämpfer verfolgt habe und selber immer unzufrieden mit der Performance meines DHX 5.0 Air war, möchte ich auf einen Fox Coil umsteigen. Frage ist, mit welcher Federhärte? Ich wiege mit Klamotten um die 90 kg. Hat jemand zudem Erfahrung mit dem Fox Van Dämpfer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2011)

Schau einfach mal bei Fox oder Push nach einem Onlinerechner, das hat bei mir genau gepasst.
Der Umstieg loht auf jeden Fall!!

Der VAN ist innerlich ein DHX, sollte auch gut funktionieren.
Allerdings kann man hier wenig einstellen.


----------



## ChuckNoland (17. Dezember 2011)

So hat ein bißchen gedauert aber hier mal mein update!




Funktioniert super!
Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## moods (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute.....

Sehr wichtige Frage für mich:  Was hat es mit den Carbon Seatstays auf sich??

Ich sehe immerwieder Bilder von Leuten die das Bike so richtig derbe schinden.....hab das Bike bei Drops und dergleichen schon gesehen und mir schoss die pure Angst ein wenn ich an das Carbon denke.

Muss ich mir da Sorgen machen dass mir das Heck irgendwann mal wegbricht??

Stehe sozusagen kurz vor dem Kauf des SXC 70.....

danke im voraus


----------



## dhpucky (21. Dezember 2011)

@ChuckNoland: ist das das DH Single Kettenblatt? Funktioniert das? Dachte immer ohne Steighilfen wird das nix


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2011)

moods schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.....
> 
> Sehr wichtige Frage für mich:  Was hat es mit den Carbon Seatstays auf sich??
> 
> ...



Bisher kennen ich keinen einzigen Fall.
Meine haben jetzt rd. 20.000km runter, einschl. Renneinsatz.
Null Probleme.


----------



## moods (21. Dezember 2011)

.....super, das wollte ich hören. Also brauch ich erfahrungsgemäß keinerlei Bedenken haben.

Würde das Bike eben fürs bergauffahren sowie runterheitzen verwenden, und da sind des öfteren natürlich auch weite Sprünge dabei......da möchte ich halt keinen Gedanken ans MAterial verschwenden!!!!

Danke vielmals


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2011)

Es gab mal eine Serie an Aluachsen im Hinterbau, die konnten brechen.
Je nach alter solltest du die nachrüsten.
Gibt es einzeln, kosten nicht die Welt.

Die neuen Achsen haben entweder auf der einen Seite eine silberne Inbusschraube aus Stahl, oder eine schwarze Alumutter.
Die alten sahen auf beiden Seiten gleich aus, also schwarzer Inbuskopf aus Alu.


----------



## ChuckNoland (21. Dezember 2011)

dhpucky schrieb:


> @ChuckNoland: ist das das DH Single Kettenblatt? Funktioniert das? Dachte immer ohne Steighilfen wird das nix




Funktioniert ohne Probleme!Hab am Anfang auch Bedenken gehabt,habs ohne gross zu überlegen bestellt,aber passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChuckNoland (21. Dezember 2011)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Funktioniert ohne Probleme!Hab am Anfang auch Bedenken gehabt,habs ohne gross zu überlegen bestellt,aber passt!



Sorry vergessen!
Ist ein Race Face single Kettenblatt


----------



## dhpucky (22. Dezember 2011)

... o.k. danke Dir! Dann werd ich das auch so machen. 

Sieht übrigends sehr hübsch aus


----------



## nrgmac (22. Dezember 2011)

Warum ein single kaufen, wenn derzeit noch die Option auf das ,,normale" besteht? 
Die Lösung out of the Box sieht doch auch sehr schick aus und funktioniert unter Last sicherlich einen Ticken besser.




und wenn es leichter sein soll, dann bleiben immer noch die Turbine KBs


----------



## dondon (26. Dezember 2011)

passt eigentlich der minion 2.5 in unseren sxc hinterbau ?
danke schonmal


----------



## nrgmac (26. Dezember 2011)

In der DH-Variante? Öhmmmm, nein!


----------



## maralva (26. Dezember 2011)

For more progress in rp2. (Home made)
 External 28mm
Internal 8mm
thick 6mm

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partizan23 (29. Dezember 2011)

dondon schrieb:


> passt eigentlich der minion 2.5 in unseren sxc hinterbau ?
> danke schonmal



in der 2.5 single ply variante passt der reifen rein...sehr viel platz bleibt natürlich nicht, ich hab die entsprechenden stellen zum schutz der carbonstrebe abgeklebt.

der reifen ist super! würd am sxc aus meiner sicht nix anderes als den minion f oder highroller 2.5 fahren...


----------



## dondon (1. Januar 2012)

vielen dank Partizan23


----------



## Blackhawk88 (2. Januar 2012)

ich bin am überlegen meinen rp gegen einen monarch zu tauschen.
hier fahren doch einige den monarch, welchen kauft man denn da?
normales volumen mid/mid oder mid/high?


----------



## nrgmac (2. Januar 2012)

Fahre den RT3 HV in mid/mid. Fährt sich, im direkten Vergleich zum DHX, sehr gut. 
Die HV-Variante hat den Vorteil, dass Du den Dämpfer mittels der simplen RS-Gummiringe selber sehr gut an Deine Anforderungen anpassen kannst. 
Bei mir war es, der Weihnachtswampe sei dank (?), nicht nötig. 
Der RC3 hat lediglich ein größeres Ölvolumen und unterscheidet sich sonst nicht. Ob Dir die geringfügig bessere Standfestigkeit 100 Euro Aufpreis wert sind, musst Du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Spirit46 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo und alles Gute für die Saison 2012 

hab heute schon mal meine Reifen von den Felgen geschmissen damit ich die Tage die Nokian Hakka WXC 300 Spikereifen aufziehen kann ...
dann gehts in die Berge (da ist Schnee und Eis juhu) 
da wir mein Slayer mal über die Winterpiste rocken ...

aber weshalb ich schreibe,

habe im Keller zwei Schwalbe Fat Albert (UST Tubelless) 26 X 2.4 Evo Line Snake Skin vorder und hinter Reifen liegen.
Der Reifensatz hat keine 100 km gelaufen (auf Wald und Forstwegen) 
Bilder auf Anfrage   Preis 50.- Euro für den Reifensatz incl. Porto


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (2. Januar 2012)

Bikemarkt?


----------



## Spirit46 (2. Januar 2012)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Bikemarkt?



Danke für den Tipp ...

ja da hätte ich die beiden Reifen gerne im Bikemarkt eingestellt   wenn ich wüste wie???
ich suche und zippe jetzt schon seit 30 min genervt im Forum ...


----------



## Blackhawk88 (2. Januar 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Fahre den RT3 HV in mid/mid. Fährt sich, im direkten Vergleich zum DHX, sehr gut.
> Die HV-Variante hat den Vorteil, dass Du den Dämpfer mittels der simplen RS-Gummiringe selber sehr gut an Deine Anforderungen anpassen kannst.
> Bei mir war es, der Weihnachtswampe sei dank (?), nicht nötig.
> Der RC3 hat lediglich ein größeres Ölvolumen und unterscheidet sich sonst nicht. Ob Dir die geringfügig bessere Standfestigkeit 100 Euro Aufpreis wert sind, musst Du selber entscheiden.



ich habe da in errinerung dass ich gelesen hatte, dass du auch mal einen high tune in erwägung gezogen hattest
ist das richtig? und wenn ja, high was?


----------



## nrgmac (2. Januar 2012)

Stimmt. Hatte den RC3 mal mit kleiner Luftkammer und HighComp im Auge, dann aber doch den RC3 mit MID/MID bestellt. Dieser ist wegen Lieferproblemen jedoch nie geliefert worden. Also war die Alternative der RT3 HV. 
Heute bin ich froh, dass ich bei der o.g. Kombi gelandet bin. Die high/high tunes sind für das SXC doch ein wenig zu heftig. Der Rebound ist bei dem Mid-Tune bei leichten Fahrern evtl. schon grenzwertig, weil schon fast überdämpft, die Compression MID-Variante passt imho sehr gut zum SXC-Hinterbau. Der Hinterbau wird ein wenig straffer als mit dem originalen (Haribo-gechipten) DHX Air und gibt den Federweg sehr dosiert frei. Durchschläge sind nur durch ganz große Dummheiten zu erzwingen. Vom Fahrgefühl sehr plush und (fast) wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## nrgmac (2. Januar 2012)

Spirit46 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp ...
> 
> ja da hätte ich die beiden Reifen gerne im Bikemarkt eingestellt   wenn ich wüste wie???
> ich suche und zippe jetzt schon seit 30 min genervt im Forum ...



Bist noch kein geprüftes Mitglied (man achte auf den kleinen grünen Haken am Nickname) und damit musst du beim Bikemarkt leider draußen bleiben.... 
Die Registrierung erfolgt HIER und kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (3. Januar 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Der Rebound ist bei dem Mid-Tune bei leichten Fahrern evtl. schon grenzwertig, weil schon fast überdämpft



damit sollte ich dann kein Problem haben...
danke für die Info

hat noch jemand anders erfahrungen mit dem monarch?


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich benutze einen "kleinen" Monarch 4.2 mit "D" Tune und kleiner Luftkammer. Das Tune paßt prima, könnte für meinen Geschmack allerdings feiner abgestuft sein (den sehr weiten Verstellbereich brauche ich nicht, denke da lasse ich einen Tuner ran).
Von der kleinen Luftkammer bin ich noch nicht so ganz überzeugt und denke, daß man da mit großer Kammer + Ringen besser fährt. Mein RP23 hatte eine große Kammer und hat gern den Federweg genutzt, der Monarch geht hier effizienter vor und hat in meinem Fall mehr Reserven. 
Das Update hätte für mich nicht unbedingt sein gemußt aber zum Einen ist der Monarch noch "unbeleckt" (der Fox hatte ein Push-Tuning und Nadellager), zum Anderen schlummern hier wohl noch mehr Möglichkeiten und die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind besser (das variable Floodgate mag ich sehr gern).


----------



## nrgmac (3. Januar 2012)

@ChuckNoland
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Du eine Bionicon KeFü am SXC montiert hast. Funktioniert das Ding zufriedenstellend bei der vorhandenen 2-fach Kombi? 
Kannst Du bitte mal was zu dem Teil schreiben? Danke!


----------



## ChuckNoland (3. Januar 2012)

Ist kein orginal,hab mir einfach aus Plastik das Röhrchen gedreht und aus Alu was zurechtgebogen.Bin so das ganze letzte Jahr,allerdings noch 3-fach,gefahren und hat super gefunzt!Denke mit 2-fach wirds eher noch unproblematischer da der Bewegungsradius geringer ist.Hab leider noch keine längere Tour mit der 2-fach Kurbel gemacht,deshalb kann ich noch nix genaues sagen.


----------



## mr320 (3. Januar 2012)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> hat noch jemand anders erfahrungen mit dem monarch?



Seite 54 und folgend findest du noch was. Ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## nrgmac (4. Januar 2012)

Ok, danke Dir für die Info!


----------



## LukiSkywalker (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute

jemand aus diesem Forum hier hat gemeint der Fox DHX RC4 würde nicht ins Slayer SXC passen. Ich hab aber schon mehrere SXC's gesehen, in denen einer verbaut war. Z.B. hier: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7090894/ 

Hat jemand den Dämpfer probiert einzubauen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2012)

Ja, bei mir ging er nicht rein weil der AGB zu dick war. (RH 18")
Vielleicht hat man ja dort nach 2007 was geändert?


----------



## LukiSkywalker (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das gezeigte Slayer ein 19" Rahmen hat. Kann es sein, dass die verschiedenen Rahmengrößen unterschiedlich viel Platz um den Dämpfer haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2012)

möglich, wäre aber schon seltsam und unnötig aufwendig?


----------



## mr320 (5. Januar 2012)

Andere fahren im SXC den Roco mit Ausgleichbehälter (geringe Bearbeitung am Kolben nötig). In meinem Rahmen (20,5) hätte er selbst mit Bearbeitung des Kolbens nicht gepasst, da die riesige Luftkammer bereits am Rahmen anlag.
Ich hab den Eindruck, das der Dämpfer je nach Rahmengröße weiter oben oder eben tiefer zwischen den Knotenblechen liegt. Das scheint mir der Knackpunkt zu sein.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. Januar 2012)

auf den RC4 hätte ich auch Lust, aber mein Rad liegt jetzt schon am Gewichtslimit u das Ausprobieren der richtigen Federhärte könnte auch teuer werden. Hat der Dämpfer auf dem Bild ne Titanfeder drinne? Das Rad selber ist ganz schön clownsbunt


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2012)

die online rechner geben dir die passende federrate schon passend an.
bei 75kg fahrfertig eine 450er.
auf dem foto ist eine titanfeder verbaut.

im vergleich zum air hast du etwa 200- 250g mehrgewicht.
wirst es nicht bereuen.

ein dhx 5.0 coil passt und funzt.
den rc4 abstimmen ist schon eine kunst.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (5. Januar 2012)

was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den Beiden? Die Verstellmöglichkeiten oder ein komplett anderer Aufbau?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2012)

rc4 hat getrennte druckstufen, die sind beim dhx 5 fix.
die kolbenstange ist am rc4 auch dicker geworden, soll mehr ölflüß ermöglichen.

aber der dhx 5.0 geht wie die pest, wirst dein bike nicht wiederkennen, versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuuth (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem ich via Suche hier im Fred nicht fündig geworden bin (ich habe sicherlich die falschen Suchwörter verwendet), traue ich mich doch mal vorsichtig, die Frage zu stellen:

Weiß jemand wie viel den der SXC Rahmen in 15" und in 19 Zoll (Inkl. Dämpfer) wiegt? Oder muss ich gar mein 19" zerlegen  Mich interessiert hauptsächlich mal der kleine Rahmen.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (30. Januar 2012)

also der 19" wiegt 3,8kg incl. Dämpfer


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Januar 2012)

Ist der echt so viel schwerer? Mein 18er wog knapp 3.6kg mit dem DHX 5.0 und 3.1kg ohne das Gelump.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (30. Januar 2012)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> also der 19" wiegt 3,8kg incl. Dämpfer



mit welchem dämpfer?


----------



## knuuth (31. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank mal, für die Gewichtsangaben.  Spart mir das Zerlegen. Dann kann ich ja theoretisch davon ausgehen, dass ein 15" Rahmen mit dem DHX5.0  (also Originalzustand) so um die 3,2 bis 3,4 kg wiegt.


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn man das Gewicht nur ungefähr einschätzen möchte reicht das, ja. Ansonsten "lohnt" sich richtiges Wiegen aller Teile schon.
Das seltsame Kilo zu viel, was das Rad sonst im Vergleich zur angelegten Liste hat, verschwindet dann nämlich


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (31. Januar 2012)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> mit welchem dämpfer?




mit DHX 4 Air, direkt vor dem Zusammenbau gemessen


----------



## Blackhawk88 (1. Februar 2012)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> mit DHX 4 Air, direkt vor dem Zusammenbau gemessen



danke


----------



## Newmann1977 (5. Februar 2012)

Moin moin,

gibt es hier noch SXC Fahrer/innen ?? Hab mir ein Rahmenkit bei Eby zugelegt und jetzt kommt eine Marzocchi Gabel dazu, ein Roccodämpfer liegt bereit, wird ein kompletter Neuaufbau. Wenn jemand Tipps hat für den Bock nur zu, wollt eigentlich was in 29 kaufen und hab mich dann aber in diesem Frame verliebt und aus nem Bauch heraus mich entschieden das Baby zu kaufen um aufzubauen.
Hoff im Sommer sitz ich das erstema drauf :-D

Fotos folgen :-D


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2012)

Achte auf den richtigen Umwerfer.
Es passen nicht alle, je nach Modelljahr Rahmen & Umwerfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (7. Februar 2012)

Kontrolliere, ob der Dämpfer mittig im Rahmen sitzt.


----------



## Newmann1977 (7. Februar 2012)

Wieso, kann es mit dem Dämpfer Probleme geben??
Es wird eng, das hab ich schon erahnt.
Der Roco ist etwas größer als der Fox bzw dicker


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2012)

nicht alle sind so maßhaltig geschweißt wie man es sich vorstellt.
Bei meinem lag der DHX Air knirsch an einer Seite an.


----------



## Newmann1977 (7. Februar 2012)

Ok, also der Fox liegt mittig.
Dann sollte es mit dem Roco hoffentlich kein Problem
geben. Mit der Größe wird es wohl knapp.

Aber schreibt mal was zum Fahrverhalten zu dem Bike.
Ich hab es ja eher aus dem Bauch herraus gekauft. 
Find die neuen Rockys optisch nicht so toll,
sehen alle mittlerweile gleich aus. 

Meines ist Baujahr 2007, was hat es mit den Umwerfer
noch auf sich ??


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Februar 2012)

Darf/sollte kein dual pull sein. Eine Schraube mit flachem Kopf (Linsen- oder Senkkopf) helfen auch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2012)

2007 dürftest du noch keine einfräsung/ abschrägung in der linken kettenstrebe haben. (bereich umwerfer)
wenn das so ist, musst du darauf achten, dass die schraube von der klemmung nicht beim einfedern an die strebe schlägt.
außerdem achte darauf, dass die klemmschraube für den zug nicht dort anschlägt.
einfach ohne dämpfer probieren.

das fahrverhlten ist top, keine frage.
mit coil sowieso.
fahr vorne auch eine coil ,160mm


----------



## Newmann1977 (7. Februar 2012)

Bei mir kommt eine Marzocchi 55ETA rein,
sie ist schon unterwegs. Wegen Umwerfer und Dämpfer
schau ich am Weekend nach.
Bremse soll eine XT werden oder gibt es alternativen ,
die man empfehlen kann??


----------



## Spirit46 (7. Februar 2012)

ich habe an meinem Slayer auch die XT Bremse  und  demnächst mit Trickstuff Scheiben


----------



## nrgmac (10. Februar 2012)

Ab Werk bekommt man Formula oder Avid. 
Beide zwar nicht aus Canada, aber imho daher doch irgendwie passender als Japan-Waffeln. 
Gabel aus Italy und Bremse aus Italy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2012)

Mein SXC fährt mit Japanwaffel am besten.
Einer aktuellen XT muss  man erst das Wasser reichen können. (oder einer saint)


----------



## nrgmac (10. Februar 2012)

Preis/Leistungssieger ist die XT auf jeden Fall. 
Der Rest ist....sagen wir Geschmacksache


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Februar 2012)

Was Preis-Leistung angeht kommt man an XT selten bis nie vorbei, ob bei Bremsen oder anderen Teilen. Das wird wohl so bleiben und war wohl auch schon immer so.
Ob ein Rocky an sich der beste Partner für Preis-Leistungs-Teile ist muß wohl jeder für sich entscheiden. Angesichts des ursprünglichen Rahmenpreises hätte man mit der Argumentation wohl eher was in Richtung Radon kaufen müssen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2012)

Nicht nur der Preis einer XT ist super, auch dessen Funktion.
Bremspower, dosierbar, super Griffe, wenig Hebelweg, kein Fading, kein Quitschen, günstige Beläge.....
Ich fahre jetzt auch am zeiten Bike die Saint.
Anbauen und vergessen.

Ich halte es für Unsinn, gewaltsam eine individuelle Bremse ans Bike zu klöppeln, auch wenn sie nur mäßig funktioniert.


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Februar 2012)

*XT is OK!*
 ... schon immer,seit dem ersten 4-Kolben Modell von 1999 bis zur heutigen aktuellen Version  
... und je nach Wahl der Scheibengrößen auch schon immer voll DH-tauglich!

Da kann man sich das Mehrgewicht/Mehrkosten einer Saint getrost sparen.

Ich hatte schon alle Versionen... u.a. auch individualisiert mit kunststoffummantelten Stahlflexleitungen von Goodridge...werde in der kommenden Saison jetzt aber auch mal XTR-Trail (DH-bike)und XTR-Race (Trailbike) ausprobieren:





Zum Thema,allerdings noch in der Version von letzter Saison...


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2012)

@rockyrider: Klar, "gewaltsames" Individualisieren macht rational betrachtet keinen Sinn. Wenigstens die Leistung des günstigen Produkts muß man damit erreichen oder übertreffen können damit sich der Aufwand irgendwie rechtfertigen läßt.

Gerade die XT-Gruppe hat allerdings schon seit etlichen Jahren sehr gute Leistungen und Gewichte zu vergleichsweise niedrigen Preisen gehabt. Rein rational müßte man sich deswegen bald immer hierfür entscheiden.
Der Argumentation folgend hätte man aber, in meinen Augen, auch kein Rocky kaufen "müssen" bzw. dürfen. Ein Radon/Canyon/Cube ist, auf dem Papier, meist leichter, steifer und kostet nur einen Bruchteil. Auch dem ist, ohne die betreffende Geschichte gefahren zu sein, erst einmal wenig entgegen zu setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (11. Februar 2012)

Danke Radical... Sehe ich auch so

und es soll ja auch noch Leute geben, die ihr Bike gerne Shimpanso-Frei aufbauen?


----------



## nrgmac (22. Februar 2012)

Anbei noch eine Nachfrage bzgl. Reifenfreiheit. 
Welche Reifen passen bei Euch durch den SXC Hinterbau (ja, die Silberfische-Datenbank ist mir bekannt)? Es scheint da doch baujahresbedingte Unterschiede zu geben.


----------



## noie95 (22. Februar 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Anbei noch eine Nachfrage bzgl. Reifenfreiheit.
> Welche Reifen passen bei Euch durch den SXC Hinterbau (ja, die Silberfische-Datenbank ist mir bekannt)? Es scheint da doch baujahresbedingte Unterschiede zu geben.



bei mir gehen grad noch 60mm breite. die stoßen allerdings manchmal leicht an der kohlefaserstrebe an. sicher ist es bei mir mit 58mm


----------



## Blackhawk88 (22. Februar 2012)

2.5er maxxis minion auf dt5.1 passt bei mir gut (baujahr müsste 07 sein)


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

2,35er MudyMary auf DT 5.1 sind das höchste der Gefühle.
Eine 2,4er RubberQueen geht nicht, ein 2,4er Ardent hingegen doch.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Februar 2012)

Verschiedene 2.4er Schwalbe oder auch 2.4er Maxxis Ardent passen bei mir auch noch gut rein. Nur bei Matsch ist schnell Schluß.


----------



## Der Toni (23. Februar 2012)

Meine letzten Kombis waren:
Ardent 2.4 auf Flow, IRC Trail Bear 2.5 auf Flow und jetzt gerade Advantage 2.4 auf Supra D.


----------



## Der Toni (23. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2,35er MudyMary auf DT 5.1 sind das höchste der Gefühle.
> Eine 2,4er RubberQueen geht nicht, ein 2,4er Ardent hingegen doch.





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ihn zwar nicht, aber der ähnliche 2,4er Advantage passt auf einer 5.1 nicht.
> Der Ardent baut auch so hoch und breit.



Wie kam's zu dem Wandel?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte damals einen Advantage und einen alten Ardent (vom Kollegen) zum probieren, die gingen nicht so recht durch.

Ein 2011er Ardent hat dann aber halbwegs funktioniert.
Scheinbar war der etwas schmaler ausgefallen (EXO?)


----------



## Der Toni (23. Februar 2012)

Hast du die Rubber Queen schon hinten getestet? Ich hab die Vorne drauf und die wirkt jetzt nicht voluminöser als der Advantage hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (23. Februar 2012)

Die RQ in 2.4 (UST) passt bei mir gerade so rein. Wenn es allerdings mal etwas schlammig wird, dann ist der Lack an der Schwinge weg. Also ist das leider NIX! 

Den HighRoller DH in 2.5 hatte ich mal testweise versucht.....und bin gescheitert. 
Der Ardent und Advantage in 2.25 lässt noch gut Platz, in 2.4 habe ich es jeweils noch nicht versucht. 

Der alte Fat Albert in 2.35 war wunderbar, der Neue in 2.4 geht gerade noch. 
Der Nobby Nic in 2.4 passt prima, gefällt mir aber vom Einsatzbereich nicht. 

Alle Reifen sind die UST-Version und waren auf dem XT-LRS montiert.

Hat jemand zufällig die Kombi High-Roller/Minion getestet?

@Blackhawk
Habe wohl Dein Post überlesen. Der 2.5 Minion passt und warum hast Du die RQ wieder runter geworfen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Hast du die Rubber Queen schon hinten getestet? Ich hab die Vorne drauf und die wirkt jetzt nicht voluminöser als der Advantage hinten.



Nein, aber er baut höher als andere Reifen.
Das Volumen wird limitierend sein?


----------



## nrgmac (23. Februar 2012)

Leider doch.... (s.o.)


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Oh, vertippt, sorry.
Ich meinte, dass das Volumen sehr wohl limitierend ist!


----------



## nrgmac (23. Februar 2012)

Kommt vor


----------



## Newmann1977 (24. Februar 2012)

Was für Dämpfer fahrt ihr im Slayer ??
Ich wollt ein Marzocchi Roco TST air montieren,
der paßt im 18" Rahmen nicht :-(

Was habt ihr für Dämpfer montiert??


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2012)

dhx 5.0 coil


----------



## Newmann1977 (24. Februar 2012)

Fährst du mit dem auch Touren ??
Hab die Stahlfederdämpfer eher in Richtung Downhill etc gesehen und dacht
bei Touren eher an Luftdämpfer. Werd mich aber gern eines besseren belehren
lassen.

Hab schon gelesen, das die Dämpferwahl bei dem Bike einige Diskusionen
ergeben hat.


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Februar 2012)

Erst ein Fox RP23, jetzt ein Rock Shox Monarch. Je nach Gewicht/Fahrstil mit großer oder kleiner Luftkammer. Passen beide wunderbar rein und harmonieren gut mit dem Hinterbau. Der Monarch ist etwas straffer, erlaubt mehr Einstellungen und gefällt mir persönlich etwas besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmann1977 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich bring so gut 90kg Fahrgewicht auf die Waage mit allem drum und dran.
Rucksack etc. In erster Linie will ich mit dem Baby Touren fahren und gern am Weekends auch mal in Parks fahren, aber eher kleinere Sachen, nicht die ganz großen
Sprünge, dafür bin ich zu alt )


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2012)

Ja, auch AX.
Einfach alles.


----------



## noie95 (24. Februar 2012)

Newmann1977 schrieb:


> Was für Dämpfer fahrt ihr im Slayer ??
> Ich wollt ein Marzocchi Roco TST air montieren,
> der paßt im 18" Rahmen nicht :-(
> 
> Was habt ihr für Dämpfer montiert??



dhx 5 coil... niemals mehr was anderes! hatte bisher zwar nur nen dhx 4 air als vergleich, aber mit dem coil ist es definitiv ein anderes bike. einfach geil!
und ich fahr alles damit. alpencross, mehrtagestouren, steigungen bis 25%, einfach alles. will den dämpfer nicht mehr rausmachen. ggü meinem air, bin ich der meinung, gehts berg hoch sogar besser weil ich lange nicht mehr so tief "einsacke" wenns steil wird (>15%).

und bergab spricht ein coil ja eh für sich... 

scheiß aufs gewicht!!! das ist ein sxc und kein cc radl


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Februar 2012)

Daß der Coil sich so absetzt liegt aber auch an den Verfehlungen des DHX Air. In meinem vorherigen Rahmen hatte ich den Vergleich zwischen DHX Coil und Float auch und da war es eine reine Geschmacksfrage. 
Selbst würde ich jetzt keinen Coil mehr haben wollen, allein weil man bzgl. der Feder so eingeschränkt ist würde mir da was fehlen.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. März 2012)

kann mal jemand schreiben welche Dämpferbuchsen-Größe ich für das Slayer in Verbindung mit einem RS Monarch Plus bräuchte? Bei BMO gibt es da ja hunderte Maße. Die haben gerade den Monarch Plus für 320,- im Angebot.
Wollte jetzt bei 83kg fahrfertig den High Volumen Tun Mid nehmen. Tune Mid bezeichnet doch dann die "eingestellte" Druckstufe oder? Gibt es da noch unterschiedliche Tunes für die Zugstufe oder ist die dann mit der Druckstufe festgelegt?


----------



## mr320 (19. März 2012)

Zugstufe gibt es Aftermarket nur "M". Egal ob Low, Mid oder High ist Zugstufe immer "M". Kann aber per Shims angepasst werden. Mit High Volume und Tune Mid liegst Du richtig, wobei der Tune, wie Du richtig erkannt hast, die Druckstufe bezeichnet. Kann ich inzwischen bedenkenlos sagen. Buchsenmaße sind M8 x 22mm. Hatte bei meinem damals ausgemessen (oben 21,8mm, unten 22,2mm). Die 0,2 mm Unterschied kannst Dir schenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (19. März 2012)

Die richtige Größe findest Du hier.
Die originalen Buchsen von RS sind schon mal besser als der 2-teilige Schrott vom rothaarigen Waldläufer, aber ich würde Dir direkt zu TF raten. Liegen preislich auf ähnlichem Niveau, sind aber gedichtet. 
Was die Tunes angeht, so haben mehrere Fahrer des SXC MID/MID als Optimum für sich entdeckt. Die HI-Variante ist einfach zu heftig. Durch die HV-Variante kannst Du das Kammervolumen noch ein wenig anpassen...  
Ob der Mehrpreis für den Piggy lohnt (nur mehr Ölvolumen), liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. März 2012)

erst mal danke...da fällt mir auch gleich ein, daß ich ja schon eine Buchse von TF liegen habe. Hatte ich mal vorsorglich für die untere Aufnahme bestellt. Dann brauche ich nur noch eine für die obere...
und zum Piggy...naja könnte man locker nen Hunderter sparen, aber sieht irgendwie naggisch aus. (auch wenn es ja in dem Falle nicht auf die Optik ankommen sollte)


----------



## nrgmac (19. März 2012)

Oben kannst Du die ganz normale Buchse von RS benutzen. Da dreht sich eh nix 
Finde den ,,Oben-Ohne-Effekt" übrigens ganz nett. Man kommt beim Biken und auch beim Putzen wesentlich besser ran.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (20. März 2012)

passt für die obere Aufnahme auch 22,2x8 ? 22x8 ist nirgends zu bekommen. Bzw 21,8 gibt es bei BC. Dann lieber die?


----------



## mr320 (20. März 2012)

Kannste alle nehmen !


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. März 2012)

so, nun habe ich ihn, den Neuen. 
Leider müsste ich, um die TF Buchse einzusetzen, erst mal die rote original RS rausdrücken. Ob das so gut ist für die Garantie? 

Hoffe der Dämfer hat vernünftig Schmieröl drinne. Der Gleitkolben war jedenfalls absolut trocken. Ich musste erst bischen Öl drauf geben, daß er sich ohne Druck im Kolben überhaupt bewegen ließ. Hoffe das ist normal.


----------



## nrgmac (22. März 2012)

Der Ring ist eine Gleitlager-Buchse und muss komplett entfernt werden. Dafür gibt es Presswerkzeug. Die graue Hülse von TF ist das neue Lager und ersetzt die originale DU-Buchse. Es gibt hier im Forum ein paar Freaks, die die DU-Buchsen ohne Presswerkzeug mit einer 10er Nuss entfernen...der Einpressvorgang dürfte dann aber recht witzig werden. Evtl. SuFu oder Kumpel mit Drehbank!
Die Lager-Hülsen (Aluspacer) aus dem Fox Dämpfer kann man vorsichtig mit einer passenden Zange entfernen und in den Monarch einpressen. Die Hülsen und auch der Dämpfer sollten aber beim Ein-/Ausbau mit einem Lappen vor der Zange geschützt werden!


----------



## mr320 (23. März 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Presswerkzeug.



Das Tool ist aber für 12mm Gleitlager. Du benötigst die 12,7mm Version. (Fox, RS)


----------



## nrgmac (23. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie exakt das Teil von Reset gearbeitet ist, aber wenn Du meinst, dass man die 7 Zehntel merkt....  
Bei meinem Selbstbau passen beide Durchmesser ganz prima...


----------



## Radical_53 (23. März 2012)

Das Teil von Reset hab ich mir damals mal mit einem Lager mitbestellt. Sehr feines Teil und erlaubt, gerade in Verbindung mit einem Schraubstock, traumhaft seidiges Arbeiten  
Letzte Woche erst habe ich das Nadellager vom RP23 in den Monarchen gedrückt und war froh für anständiges Werkzeug. Dank leicht unterschiedlicher Maße stimmte nämlich die Passung bzw. das Spiel der Hülse wieder nicht und so mußte ich das Lager zwei mal einpressen. Mit der Hammerschlag-Methode nicht so schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (23. März 2012)

kann erst mal noch nichts machen Die alten Distanzstücke vom DHX bau ich nicht wieder ein. Da muß ich erst warten bis die neuen RS Buchsen da sind. Montag drehe ich mir dann ein Werkzeug mit dem ich dann den unteren RS Ring rausbekomme um das TF Lager einzusetzen. Da habe ich den Dämpfer da und kann nichts machen

Und ist das normal, daß die Gleitfläche erst so trocken ist u sich fast nicht bewegen lässt? Irgendwer im Monarch Thread hatte auch mal geschrieben, daß sein Dämpfer innen komplett trocken war.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2012)

Ich habe mir die Buchsen von Huberbushing gekauft und eingebaut.
Einfach und genial, leichtgängig!


----------



## Radical_53 (24. März 2012)

@dawg: Wie immer habe ich auch beim Monarch ein paar Tropfen Öl über die Ventilbohrung dazu gegeben, quasi wie Fox es mit dem Fluid macht. Sicher ist sicher 

Daß die Buchsen fest sind ist normal, sollte sich bei den TF (wie bei ähnlich aufgebauten auch) aber etwas geben. So seltsam fest/stramm wie die originalen DU-Bushes bleiben sie zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (28. März 2012)

so...Däpfer drinne, Foto folgt später. Rein von der Optik her, schaut der DHX aber schon noch etwas wertiger aus. Auch der ProPedal Hebel rastet exakter. Bei der Performance blieb der "jäh geil "Effekt aber auch noch aus. Bisher konnte ich ihn aber noch nicht im Gelände testen. Um auf einen Sag von 15% zu kommen muß ich den Dämpfer aber ganz schön fett mit 16bar aufpumpen. Das ist mehr als beim Fox. Bei mehr Sag sackt er mir schon zu schnell zusammen. Ich fahre aber generell eher ein strafferes Fahrwerk. 

Noch ne Frage zu den Buchsen...Darf der Bolzen, mit dem ich den Dämpfer im Rahmen bzw zwischen den dreieckigen Haltern befestige, Spiel in den Buchsen haben oder sollte er straff rein gehen? Wenn ich die Dämpferschrauben nicht richtig fest anziehe dann klackert der Dämpfer bzw der Bolzen in den Buchsen. Aber bei ganz straff angezogenen Schrauben wird doch das Lager seiner Bewegung beraubt, oder? Wo soll sich denn überhaupt was drehen bei den Buchsen? Innenteil, Aussenteil oder nur der Bolzen in der Lagermitte? So oft fahre ich das Rad eigentlich nicht, daß da schon was abgenutzt sein könnte...


----------



## Radical_53 (28. März 2012)

Mit dem Bolzen sollst du "normal" die Hülse klemmen um die sich das Lager dreht. Die Hülse sollte mit angezogener Schraube fest sein und klackern darf daher auch nix. Das Lager kann quasi frei drehen.
Der Monarch 4.2, den ich seit Herbst nutze (jetzt auch mit Nadellager), war für mich ein sehr wertvoller Wechsel. Mit der kleinen Hauptkammer sackt er nicht weg (wie der Fox mit der großen es gemacht hat), ist aber genauso sensibel und schluckfreudig wie der Fox (mit Push-Tuning). Dadurch daß er etwas effizienter mit dem Federweg umgeht und sich das Heck einen Tick straffer anfühlt vermittelt das Rad auch mehr Vertrauen und hängt gefühlt besser am Gas  
Einzig die grobe Einstellmöglichkeit derzeit und das erhoffte Unmögliche könnten mich derzeit dazu bringen den Dämpfer mal wieder gen England zu schicken.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (28. März 2012)

aber die Hülse sieht doch gleich lang aus wie die seitlich aufgesteckten Abstandshalter? Beim anziehen klemmen doch dann die Abstandshalter das Dämpferauge zwischen sich fest. Oder täuscht das? Da müsste doch die lange Hülse minimal länger sein.
Und die lange Buchsenhülse ist ja im Führungsring welche im Dämpferauge steckt auch straff eingepresst. Wo also sollte sich denn genau was frei drehen können.


----------



## Radical_53 (28. März 2012)

Der "Führungsring" ist ein Lager  Das dreht sich nicht leichtgängig aber es sollte sich mit der Zeit etwas bewegen. Eggbeater Pedale haben genau diese Art Lager auf der Innenseite.
Zwischen den Distanzhülsen und dem Rahmen war bei meinem Lager z.B. jeweils eine Art Dichtung dabei. Es soll halt kein Spiel haben und dennoch etwas Bewegung erlauben. Eine Gratwanderung


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2012)

Kauf die hier neue Buchsen und Einsätze.
Laufen deutlich leichter und halten länger.
Durch die Leichtigkeit verbessert sich die Performance des  überdämpften RS etwas.
http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## nrgmac (28. März 2012)

Ob Huber oder TF ist vollkommen egal. Die Funktionsweise ist bei beiden Herstellern absolut gleich. 

Um den Umbau etwas plastischer zu machen....

Vorher






TF, Huber, whatever....





Quelle: www.tftunedshox.com

@rockyrider
Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, der Monarch sei überdämpft? 
Schon selber mal einen mit dem entsprechenden Tune gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2012)

TFT ist nur im Neuzustand gleichwertig.
Der schwarze Kunststoff quillt gerne, dann geht es sofort schwerer.


----------



## nrgmac (28. März 2012)

Warum sollte er aufquellen? Öl in das Lager gegeben?
Und selbst wenn, dann kauf ich mir eine Buchse bei Igus für 30 Cent nach.....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (28. März 2012)

@nrgmac...schöne Bilder, so was hatte ich schon gesucht. Also erst mal alle Buchsen sind neu. Oben RS, unten TFT. Der Axle/Pin müsste doch zwischen den Rahmenhaltern fest eingeklemmt sein u der EyeletBushing dreht sich dann um die Axle. Im Neuzustand musste ich aber die Axle in die EyeletBushing (wenn sie in das Dämpferauge eingepresst ist) mit Druck einpressen, also sitzt sie schon mal sehr straff u nicht gleitfreudig in der Polymerhülse, wie es eigentlich sein sollte?  Wenn ich eine Dämpferbefestigungs Schrauben fest anziehe und das andere Dämpferauge frei lasse dreht der Dämpfer nur schwer um die Achse bzw im Lager. Sollte aber leicht gehen oder? Der Hinterbau bewegt sich natürlich durch die starken Hebel trotzdem. Aber auch die original RS Buchsenachse musste ich schwer in das DU Bushing einpressen. Reibt sich das denn noch hin? Aber sensibeles Lager/ Ansprechverhalten sieht anders aus...


----------



## Spirit46 (28. März 2012)

mal eine Frage in die Runde ...

beim meinem Slayer ist das Schaltauge weiß wie die Schwinge auch.
gibt es Ersatz auch in weiß oder nur in Alu?
und wie ist das Teil an der Schwinge befestigt? sieht aus wie genietet oder ist das doch eine Schraube (sieht man schlecht da alles weiß ist) 

Danke für Tips


----------



## Radical_53 (28. März 2012)

@dawg: Etwas freier sollte es noch werden, richtig frei ist es halt bei Nadellagern 

@rocky: Die TF Lager sind schon ok. Die originalen RS-Teile sind noch strammer, bisher hatte ich mit TF nirgends Probleme (sind alle an den Punkten mit wenig Drehwinkel verbaut).


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Der schwarze Kunststoff quillt auch ohne Öl, leider.
Achtet mal genau drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (29. März 2012)

@Dawg
Das ist schon richtig so... Am Anfang sitzen die Lager recht stramm. Das spielt sich aber relativ schnell ein. 
Was die von Radiacal erwähnten Nadellager angeht, so bin ich immer noch sehr skeptisch. Ein Nadellager ist für Drehbewegungen (volle 360°) ausgelegt, wenn man die Lager immer nur ein paar Grad hin und her bewegt, dann reiben sie sich schnell auf. Dies ist u.a. ein Grund für die vielen Gleitlager in Hinterbauten und Dämpferaugen. Evtl. ist das aber auch nur Paranoia 

@Spirit
Das Schaltauge ist geschraubt. In weiß habe ich das Ersatzauge auch nicht kaufen können, aber in schwarz Eloxal. Schau mal hier: www.schaltauge.de


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

an der wippe geht das nadellager dauerhaft, vorne nicht, das stimmt


----------



## Radical_53 (29. März 2012)

Vorne braucht man es ja auch nicht, der Dämpfer bewegt sich da ja kaum. Und klar, ein Nadellager ist eigentlich für die Art Anwendung nicht gut geeignet.
Evtl. reicht aber die (Über-)Dimensionierung, die Qualität und etwas Pflege aus damit man dauerhaft Spaß haben kann. Es gibt sicher Dämpfer die schon mehr "Hubmeter" hinter sich haben aber bisher funktionieren die Dinger bei mir einwandfrei. Wichtig ist daß man ein Kit hat wo Teile mit verschiedenen Toleranzen bei sind. Mit Spiel oder zu strammem Maß kann das Lager nur von jetzt bis gleich halten. Neben der grundlegend fragwürdigen Eignung ist *das* für mich das Hauptproblem.


----------



## nrgmac (29. März 2012)

Jetzt werd ich neugierig... 
Welche Teile werden da mit Toleranz geliefert?? Das Lager selber ja sicher nicht, oder baut einer die Dinger jetzt 1/10-weise in Handarbeit?


----------



## Radical_53 (29. März 2012)

Die Bolzen werden bei RWC Cycling / Enduro mittlerweile mit zwei verschiedenen Toleranzen mitgeliefert. Ich hatte beim letzten Umbau Glück sogar zwei Lager mit leicht unterschiedlicher Toleranz hier zu haben (altes und neueres Modell) und diese mit den verschiedenen Bolzen passend "paaren" zu können.
Die Paarung, die z.B. in meinem Fox RP23 perfekt funktionierte, konnte ich beim Monarch nicht einmal zusammenstecken (zu eng).


----------



## nrgmac (29. März 2012)

Ah so, danke. 

An den unterschiedlich großen 1/2" Dämpferaugen sieht man mal wieder, wie feinfühlig und präzise die Amis arbeiten (lassen)


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Na dann bau mal die Nadellager bei RS ein......


----------



## Radical_53 (29. März 2012)

Sind das keine Amis?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

doch, aber noch viel ungenauer.


----------



## nrgmac (29. März 2012)

Ich glaube, da geben sich die Hersteller alle nicht viel. 
Ist eben Massenware mit niedrigen Produktionskosten und fettem Endverbraucherpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

schau mal den litevillern rein.
die schicken ihren rs oft zu syntace weil deren nadellager nicht rein gehen.
syntace reibt das auge dann passend und setzt das lager ein.


----------



## nrgmac (29. März 2012)

OMG!  Ein RS im LV???? 
Das geht ja gar nicht! Da steht doch nicht mal Syntace drauf, das Teil ist nicht bei aufgehendem Neumond hergestellt und die Happy Potter Kashima-Beschichtung fehlt auch noch....und überhaupt: DAS TEIL IST FÜR EIN LV VIEL ZU BILLIG!!!  
Das schreit ja quasi nach Überarbeitung.


----------



## Radical_53 (29. März 2012)

Die Frage ist dann woran es liegt, Huhn oder Ei... die Toleranzen bei den Nadellagern sind im Bereich weniger Hundertstel und so genau muß das Dämpferauge "normal" halt nicht sein wie es für ein leichtgängiges Nadellager dann gebraucht wird.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. März 2012)

muß der Dämpferbefestigungsbolzen wirklich spielfrei in der Lagerhohlachse sitzen? Der soll doch bloß die Hohlachse zwischen der Wippe bzw der Rahmenaufnahme festklemmen. Spielfrei sollte doch dann lediglich die Hohlachse im Polymer bzw DU Ring laufen müssen. Also meine Bolzen sitzen beide nicht spielfrei in den Hohlachsen. Weder bei der TF noch RS.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Die Schraube hat Spiel, logo.


----------



## Radical_53 (29. März 2012)

Spielfrei muß er nicht sein solange du die Schraube nicht angezogen hast. Wenn du alles angezogen hast soll da halt auch kein Spiel mehr sein.


----------



## mr320 (29. März 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> @rockyrider
> 
> Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, der Monarch sei überdämpft?
> Schon selber mal einen mit dem entsprechenden Tune gefahren?



Na die Antwort interessiert mich aber auch !!!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. März 2012)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Spielfrei muß er nicht?sein solange du die Schraube nicht angezogen hast. Wenn du alles angezogen hast soll da halt auch kein Spiel mehr sein.



du meintest muß er sein...


wie hießen eigentlich diese RS Ringe welche man in die große Luftkammen setzen kann um ihr Volumen zu verkleinern, anstelle vom Plastikstreifen. Oder waren die für was anderes da?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Für mich war bisher bei allen Monarchs und Co. die HSC zu stark.
Wer damit zurecht kommt, soll ihn fahren.
Für mich ist er nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (29. März 2012)

@dawg: Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden. Logischerweise muß es erst dann fest/spielfrei sein wenn die Schraube angezogen wurde.


----------



## nrgmac (30. März 2012)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> wie hießen eigentlich diese RS Ringe welche man in die große Luftkammen setzen kann um ihr Volumen zu verkleinern, anstelle vom Plastikstreifen. Oder waren die für was anderes da?



Du meinst das Rock Shox Monarch Air Can (HV) Tuning Kit
Das ist das Pendant für die Plastikstreifen des DHX.


----------



## kearny (16. April 2012)

Hallo,

wollte mir mal neue reifen fÃ¼r mein slayer holen ......und da wollte ich mal wissen was ihr mir fÃ¼r neue reifen empfehlen kÃ¶nnt.....
ich dachte an einen von denen hier

schwalbe fat albert 2,4
schwalbe nobby nic 2,4
conti rubber queen 2,4

da ich nicht so viel ausgeben wollte viel mir natÃ¼rlich der nobby nic auf.... den gibts bei ebay als performance fÃ¼r 44 â¬ also zwei stÃ¼ck ..... das ist ja nur die hÃ¤lfte von den anderen..... so und jetzt noch ne dumme frage was ist denn genau der unterschied zwichen den performance und den evo..... so dann beratet mich mal bitte..... 
im voraus schonmal danke


----------



## Radical_53 (16. April 2012)

Performance kannst du generell schon mal streichen weil da vom hübschen Namen nur das Profil bei dir ankommt, der restliche Aufbau ist komplett anders.
Fat Albert paßt gerade so in den Hinterbau und setzt sich bei Matsch gern zu, da es ohnehin eng hergeht würde ich das nur für den Sommer und trockene Bedingungen (auch ohne groben Schotter, die sammelt er nämlich auch auf) empfehlen.
Nobby Nic ist von der Stabilität eine andere "Klasse" und hat die Eigenart, sofern richtig montiert, sich in Furchen fest zu beißen bzw. einen vorgegebenen Kurs "verstärkt" zu verfolgen (nach vorn offene Seitenstollen). Gibt Leute die mögen das, mich hat es immer sehr genervt.

Zu den Conti kann ich wenig sagen, bezweifle aber daß er in 2.4 problemlos in den Hinterbau paßt.


----------



## kearny (16. April 2012)

so dann erstmal danke das mit performance oder evo weiß ich inzwichen den unterschied aber welchen reifen würdest du denn dann fahren..... sind ja dann alle nicht so das richtige  laut deiner meinung.....
was kannst du denn empfehlen


----------



## nrgmac (16. April 2012)

Das Thema Reifen hatten wir erst vor 2 oder 3 Seiten....
Die Frage ist, was willst Du mit den Reifen machen? Touren, Enduro-Touren, Park,....
Warum andere Reifen als die derzeit montierten?
Die o.g. Reifen gibt es auch in 2.2" und die passen ganz vorzüglich durch den Hinterbau. Zusätzlich gibt es auch noch andere Reifenhersteller, wie z.B. die Firma Maxxis (die fällt aber vom Budget eher aus, soll ja ,,billig" sein). Ein Nobby Nic ist vom Einsatzbereich her nicht so ganz dem Bike entsprechend, aber wem´s gefällt. 

Als kleiner Denkanstoß zum Schluß: Nichts beeinflusst die Fahreigenschaften eines Bikes so stark wie die Reifen. Ob man nun unbedingt an diesem Punkt sparen sollte sei auch jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (16. April 2012)

Wenn er nicht viel ausgeben will wird er auch keine besonderen Ansprüche haben.
Maxxis hat sicher auch nicht grundlos die große Fangemeinde aber auch die Reifen muß man mögen. Von den "aktuellen" Modellen gefiel mir weder der Advantage noch der Ardent (zahnloses Profil, wenig Grip) wirklich und die alten Modelle fielen bei mir aufgrund der Bauweise (mangelndes Volumen, Drahtkern) aus dem Raster.
Daß Maxxis noch schlimmer in Kombination mit Tubeless (Milch) funktioniert als Conti hat den Sack irgendwo zu gemacht.

PS: Zu günstig fällt mir gerade noch Michelin ein. Die wurden doch ganz gerne mal verschleudert.


----------



## nrgmac (16. April 2012)

Der Anspruch an die SuFu hätte ja zunächst erst mal gereicht 

Stimmt, Reifen muss man mögen. Jeder hat da so seine Eigenarten. 
Was die von Dir erwähnten Milch-Probleme mit Maxxis angeht, so kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Sehe das aber aus der Sicht eines (L)UST-Fahrers.


----------



## kearny (16. April 2012)

@ radical 53 also sorry wenn so ein scheiß hör wenn er nicht viel ausgeben viel hat er auch keine ansprüche ist ja so ein scheiss.... ich will einfach nicht mehr ausgeben als nötig... es gibt halt noch andere sachen im leben als reifen.... ich brauch einfach nen guten reifen für nen guten preis und wenn der halt paar mark mehr kostet ist das auch ok.... also was fahrt ihr denn hier für reifen und womit seit ihr zufrieden......


----------



## Radical_53 (16. April 2012)

Wie nrgmac schon sagte -> Reifen waren hier mehrfach ein Thema. 
Was man ausgeben möchte entscheidet wohl jeder selbst aber ich kann so eine Knapserei absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Die Rahmen hier gehört nicht unbedingt zu den Preis-Leistungs-Krachern, die Preisunterschiede zwischen Reifen sind im Vergleich einfach lächerlich. Gerade wenn man bedenkt wie entscheidend sie für das Fahrverhalten sind.


----------



## kearny (16. April 2012)

es geht doch gar nicht so um den preis..... ich wollte doch nur nen guten tipp was ich mir kaufen kann.... und wenn das eben 80 â¬ sind dann ist das halt so...... ich will halt nur nicht unnÃ¶tig viel ausgeben oder den falschen kaufen...... ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen....


----------



## noie95 (16. April 2012)

kearny schrieb:


> @ radical 53 also sorry wenn so ein scheiß hör wenn er nicht viel ausgeben viel hat er auch keine ansprüche ist ja so ein scheiss.... ich will einfach nicht mehr ausgeben als nötig... es gibt halt noch andere sachen im leben als reifen.... ich brauch einfach nen guten reifen für nen guten preis und wenn der halt paar mark mehr kostet ist das auch ok.... also was fahrt ihr denn hier für reifen und womit seit ihr zufrieden......



falls du immer noch suchst. probier doch mal die. finde ich günstig haben nen super grip, auch wenns bisle feuchter ist, rollen net schlecht. sind halt net ganz so breit (ca. 53mm), haben noch keinen flankenschutz und sind nicht so pannensicher wie die 2,5" "brüder". 
mein nachbar fährt die auch und ist total happy damit. er sagt in der preisklasse gibts nix besseres. und das glaub ich auch.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Maxxis-Minion-FR-XC-60a-235-Draht::7088.html


----------



## kearny (16. April 2012)

vielen dank so hab ich mir das doch vorgestellt einfach mal paar neue ideen.... aber es muss wirklicht nicht das billigste sein ich will mich einfach nur nicht verkaufen.....hab im moment die wtb drauf und die sind echt schrott.... rollen zwar gut aber sobald es mal bißchen zur sache geht hab ich en platten und das nervt echt....


----------



## nrgmac (16. April 2012)

kearny schrieb:


> es geht doch gar nicht so um den preis..... ich wollte doch nur nen guten tipp was ich mir kaufen kann.... und wenn das eben 80  sind dann ist das halt so...... ich will halt nur nicht unnötig viel ausgeben oder den falschen kaufen...... ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen....



Nicht wirklich, aber woher sollen wir denn wissen, für was Du die Reifen nutzen möchtest? 
Ideen....


----------



## kearny (16. April 2012)

also der reifen muss bei mir so ziemlich alles mitmachen von normalen touren über park fahrerei... aber das ganze findet meistens bei gutem wetter statt....


----------



## Spirit46 (17. April 2012)

ich fahre den Fat Albert 2,25 da es eine Empfehlung für die Trans Alp von den Guides war.  Seit ich den Fat Albert fahre macht mir das Bike noch mehr Spaß  super Grip und gutes Fahrgefühl und seither keine Reifenpanne mehr (mit dem alten Nobbi Nic hatte ich oft nen Platten) ...

Der 2,4 Fat Albert (hätte ich Gebraucht mit sehr wenig Kilometer anzubieten) hat im Hinterbau nicht so sehr viel Platz und es klappert un kracht wenn der Schotter im Profil hängen bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kearny (17. April 2012)

was willste denn für die 2,4 haben..... in was für breiten fahren denn die anderen hier die fat albert..... ich hab mir mal die bilder hier angeschaut und muss sagen das doch ziemlich viele die fahren....


----------



## Spirit46 (17. April 2012)

Fat Albert 2.4 ist die Schlauchlos Variante  30.- Euro für beide zusammen zuzüglich 6.90 Euro = 36,90 Euro 
die sind maximal 250 km gefahren worden.

bei Interesse schreib mir eine PN


----------



## nrgmac (17. April 2012)

kearny schrieb:


> also der reifen muss bei mir so ziemlich alles mitmachen von normalen touren über park fahrerei...



Den Reifen hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (17. April 2012)

kearny schrieb:


> in was für breiten fahren denn die anderen hier die fat albert...




ich fahre vorne die Muddy in 2,35 u hinten den Fat in 2,4 u hab noch Luft. Ausserhalb der Saison fahre ich aber vorne den Fat in 2,25 u hinten Smart Sam in 2,25. Finde ist auch ne gute Kombi.


----------



## nrgmac (17. April 2012)

Lese ER ab Post 2020 und die Frage hat sich erübrigt....


----------



## redpulli (17. April 2012)

Rubber Queen Faltreifen black chilli in 2,4 geht mit schmalen Felgen19 mm grade so durch!
Langlebig viel Volumen guter gripp! reißt aber schlagartig ab und hat kaum grenzbereich! Top Qualität! Mit Latexmilch fahrbar!
Muddy MARY in 2,35 weiche Mischung vorne, mittelhart hinten!
Super traktion !Hoher rollwiederstand gut auf nassen Fels  viel volumen! Wenig platz im Hinterbau! Gut zu kontollieren im Grenzbereich! Schlechte Qualität! Eiern wie Sau! Zu Teuer! Nach einer Nacht auch mit Latex dicht!
Maxxis high roller in 2,35 draht! Wenig Volumen häufig snakebite!
Gute Qualität ! Extrem breiter Grenzbereich! Macht riesig spaß! Nidriger Preis! Mit Latex gut zu fahren!
Highroller zwei in 2,4! Passt 1a in den Hinterbau!  Top Qualität! Vom Rollwiederstand her Nicht für Alpencross geignet 
Riesig breiter grenzberich guter seitenhalt! Mit Latex sofort dicht!
Hoher Preis!
Continental Baron 2,3 falt! Black Chilli! Made in Germany!!Geringer Rollwiederstand
Super Gummi! Wenig verschleiß! Guter gripp auf Fels Sand und feuchten Waldboden! Top Qualität! Super im Winter
 Wenns staubt bisschen rutschig!
Nicht mit Latex dicht zu bekommen !
Wenig Volumen! 
Nicht Günstig!
Meine Favoriten sind Highroller 2 und für die Sauige Jahreszeit der Baron!
Gäb es den Baron in 2,4 wäre das mein Ganzjahresreifen!


----------



## isartrails (18. April 2012)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Ausserhalb der Saison fahre ich ...


Interessant. Wann ist das?


----------



## kearny (18. April 2012)

oh vielen dank redpulli das nen ich mal nen guten bericht.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2012)

dem bericht von redpulli ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen, perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. April 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Interessant. Wann ist das?



bei mir Oktober bis April  wohne ja nicht in den Bergen. Für die heimischen Wälder u Parks incl. Radwege reichen dann auch schmalere Reifen. Tritt u rollt sich dann spürbar leichter. für die restlichen Monate habe ich dann immer die Dicken drauf, damit ich nicht lange wechseln muß, wenns spontan wohin ins bergige geht...


----------



## isartrails (18. April 2012)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> bei mir Oktober bis April  wohne ja nicht in den Bergen. Für die heimischen Wälder u Parks incl. Radwege reichen dann auch schmalere Reifen. Tritt u rollt sich dann spürbar leichter. für die restlichen Monate habe ich dann immer die Dicken drauf, damit ich nicht lange wechseln muß, wenns spontan wohin ins bergige geht...


Ja, so kapier ich's. Die Unterscheidung zwischen Saison und Nicht-Saison war mir völlig fremd.
Wenn ich bike ist Saison, wenn ich nicht bike ist Nicht-Saison.
Da brauche ich dann aber auch keine anderen Reifen. 
Sprich, ich hab immer die gleichen drauf.


----------



## redpulli (20. April 2012)

Doch!
Ich kann noch was hinzufügen!
Der angegebene Luftdruck 2,5-4,5 Bar sind totaler Kokolores !
Ich fahr 1,6-1,8 Bar!
Da ist weniger mehr!



Und
Saison ist wenn man mit nem 13,8 Kg Rad losfährt und mit 13,8 kg heim kommt!
Nicht Saison ist wenn man mit 13,8 kg los fährt und ne halbe Stunde später mit 25 kg heim kommt!


----------



## kearny (22. April 2012)

hallo,

so nochmal ne frage hat jemand hier erfahrung mit den schwalbe hans dampf..... die gibts ja in 2,35 das müsste ja dann bei nem slayer gut passen....


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. April 2012)

hast schon die SuFu genutzt? Da gibt es doch mehrere Threads für Reifenfragen.
Da können sicher mehr helfen...


----------



## kearny (22. April 2012)

ja hab ich gemacht und auch was gefunden..... aber mit ging es halt haupsächlich drum was gut auf ein slayer passt weil der hinterbau recht schmal ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (24. April 2012)

*WEYHER 2012*

@ alle die da waren: es war für mich ein super woe!!! danke!!! freue mich jetzt schon aufs nä. mal...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2012)

jup, war super!!!

10GB Filmmaterial die geschnitten werden wollen (bzw. müssen!!!).


----------



## eugenbacher (25. April 2012)

Um von dem Reifenthema mal wieder weg zu kommen. 

Nachdem mein RP23 defekt war habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und hab den Schritt zu einem Coil-Dämpfer gewagt. Es ist ein Vivid geworden und ich kann mich den Useren nur anschließen die bisher geschrieben haben: schei? aufs Gewicht die Peformance ist einfach viel besser.

Ich bin jetzt mit Lyrik-Coil und Vivid-Coil unterwegs und es für meinen Gechmack besser als das was original verbaut war. 

Verbaubarkeit: nach einem Distanzring unter dem Federteller gab es keine weiteren Kollisionen

Gruß


----------



## van_nilles (9. Mai 2012)

hey

hat schon wer erfahrungen mit dem service bei toxoholic?
Lohnt es sich den dhx air zum service einzuschicken?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2012)

ja, wenn er richtig gewartet & geschmiert ist, läuft er deutlich besser.
leider hat toxo bei mir geschludert und ich musste es selbst wiederholen, dann funzte er.


----------



## van_nilles (9. Mai 2012)

ok, danke für die antwort. bei dem preis den die wollen sollte das aber nicht passieren...
wie komplieziert ist es denn die wartung selbst zu machen?
gibt es da eine anleitung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2012)

anleitungen habe ich keine gefunden.
du brauchst angaben zur tiefe des Trennkolbens, der Art des Öls und musst wissen, wie man das Ding ohne Luft wieder zusammenbaut.


----------



## Der Toni (14. Mai 2012)

Dreck, mein geliebtes SXC hat´s jetzt erwischt:




2009 bei CRC gekauft. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Rahmenreklamationen bei CRC?


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. Mai 2012)

oh, Bruch an der bekannten Stelle. Und das im Sommer. Wie hoch war der Drop? 
Damit ich gleich weiß, wie weit/ hoch ich gehen darf.


----------



## RattleHead (14. Mai 2012)

Ja, reklamation geht sehr gut. (erste mahl selber part, dan auch nog rahme)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Dreck, mein geliebtes SXC hat´s jetzt erwischt:



mein beileid... wie kann sowas passieren ?


----------



## Der Toni (15. Mai 2012)

Kein Plan. Hab am Samstag noch einen Kurs auf Hoppenbruch gegeben und zum Schluß ein Knarzen beim Bremsen festgestellt. Kommt bestimmt nicht vom Springen, da ich beim Kurs nur die Minidrops gemacht habe, und auch so spring ich nicht mehr als ca. 1 Meter drops . Könnte mir vorstellen, daß die Strebe die Bremsbelastung nicht gepackt hat.


----------



## noie95 (15. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein beileid... wie kann sowas passieren ?



"altersschwäche"... (leider) ganz normale sxc-"krankheit"

aber: rocky ist sehr kulant! binnen zwei wochen hatte ich letztes jahr um die osternzeit eine neue!


----------



## schorschsxc (19. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute!

Ich bin am verzweifeln! ich brauche n neuen hinterbau! meint ihr es macht noch sinn, direkt beim rocky-importeur zu fragen? alle foren, bucht etc hab ich schon regelmäßig abgegrast.


----------



## Nofaith (20. Mai 2012)

Warum sollte es keinen Sinn machen? Dein Händler(1.Ansprechpartner) bzw. BikeAction(Importuer) wird Dir schon weiterhelfen können.

Sturz oder Garantiefall?


----------



## schorschsxc (20. Mai 2012)

Ganz anders. Ich hab damals den 08 team rahmen in 16.5" mit defekten lagern und nen 09 hauptrahmen team in 19" für wenig geld bekommen. Ich hab natürlich alles an den 19er für mich gebaut und nun will ich den 16.5 für meine freundin aufbauen, weil sie mitn hardtail bei unseren pisten nicht gut mitkommt und sie auch von dem slayer begeistert ist. Ich werd BikeAction mal ne Mail schreiben..


----------



## Nofaith (20. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich wird's billiger wenn Du ihr einen gebrauchten bei Ebay schießt.


----------



## mr320 (20. Mai 2012)

Einzeln hab ich die Schwinge eigentlich noch nirgendwo gesehen. Denke mal das es auf den Tip von Nofaith hinauslaufen wird. Der Bikemarkt hier ist auch noch ein Tip. Bei BikeAction *tippe* ich mal auf ca. 500  und aufwärts (kompletter Hinterbau). LEIDER !
Poste mal bitte wenn du von BikeAction nen Preis hast. Interessiert mich auch. Hab nach 4 Jahren und 9 Monaten im letzten Oktober meinen Hauptrahmen auf Garantie getauscht bekommen. Die Schwinge ist aber noch die alte.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## schorschsxc (21. Mai 2012)

danke. mail ist geschrieben. wenn ich mehr weis, lass ichs euch wissen! wenns den einzeln geben sollte, werde ich mir wohl gleich einen hinterbau auf vorrat in den keller stellen, da ich dann 2 sxc habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schorschsxc (22. Mai 2012)

Also actionbike kann nur als großhändler auftreten, preisempfehlung nur für kettenstrebe z.B. 496 eu ):
Ich such jetzt mal nen rocky-händler.. nur der könnte was bestellen.


----------



## RattleHead (23. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Eine der anlenk axel ist gebrochen. Weiss jemand welchem shop eine zum kaufen hat?

Danke

(die axel sitsstrebe/dampfer anlenkung)


----------



## noie95 (23. Mai 2012)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Eine der anlenk axel ist gebrochen. Weiss jemand welchem shop eine zum kaufen hat?
> 
> ...



probiers mal hier...

http://www.kimmerle-shop.de/artikelliste/kategorie/ocky_Mountain_Ersatzteile.html


----------



## wastl86 (24. Mai 2012)

hallo,
ich hab nen slayer rahmen in aussicht für nen freund. dieser ist 1,75m groß. er will mit dem teil hauptsächlich im enduro bereich fahren. der rahmen ist 16,5. wäre dieser zu klein? hat jemand die gleich größe und kann mir damit weiter helfen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Mai 2012)

sehr klein, 18" wäre besser


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Mai 2012)

Für Enduro müßte die Größe eigentlich gut passen. Für wen wenn nicht Frauen und kleine Kerle sollte die Größe denn gemacht worden sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (24. Mai 2012)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Für wen wenn nicht Frauen und kleine Kerle sollte die Größe denn gemacht worden sein?


Sein Freund ist 1,75 und männlich.
Findest du, das deckt sich mit deiner Beobachtung?


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Mai 2012)

Welcher Teil von "Frauen *und kleine Kerle*" war denn undeutlich?


----------



## isartrails (24. Mai 2012)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Welcher Teil von "Frauen *und kleine Kerle*" war denn undeutlich?


Der Fettgedruckte.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wann du für *Zwerge* wie mich mit derselben Selbstverständlichkeit Kinderfahrradgrößen mit 20 Zoll-Räden vorschlägst... 
Aber zur Sache: ich denke 16,5" dürfte für einen *kleinen Kerl* wie ihn *zu klein* sein...


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Mai 2012)

Was klein und was groß ist wird halt vermutlich Ansichtssache sein, statistisch gesehen kann man es auch "unterdurchschnittlich groß" nennen. Gerade für Enduro halte ich die 16.5 aber grob für passend. 18" wäre in meinen Augen für Spielereien auf alle Fälle zu groß bzw. genauer zu lang.
19" und 20" sind bei meiner Größe z.B. für Touren gut geeignet, fuhren sich meist allerdings recht stoisch und gerade um 20" fährt sich sowas schon arg gestreckt. 
Da mir folglich 18" für Spielereien gut gefällt, sich quirlig fährt und für Touren fast zu kurz ist (in Verbindung mit kurzem Vorbau) ist der Rahmen eine Nummer kleiner daher auch für Fahrer, eine Nummer kleiner, recht passend.


----------



## schorschsxc (24. Mai 2012)

für nen 1.75 mensch ist das 16.5 definitiv zu klein. ich bin 1.80 und bin bis ich meinen 19er bekommen habe auf 16.5 gefahren. selbst mit langen vorbau (was bergab nicht funktioniert) saß ich soweit hinten, dass der dämpfer nicht abzustimmen war. das 18er ist vorallem höher. das 19er, was ich jetzt habe, unterscheidet sich vom 18er eher in der länge oberrohr. er wird nur mit nem 18 zoll glücklich werden!


----------



## wastl86 (24. Mai 2012)

gut danke für die ganzen antworten. dan fällt dieses schon mal wech. verkauft zufällig wer eines mit 18 zoll?


----------



## ChuckNoland (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin knappe 1,75 und fahr ein 16,5 mit 70er Vorbau!
Bin voll zufrieden,auch längere Touren bis an die 100km mit 2000hm kein Problem!
Klar ist die Haltung bergauf etwas gedrungener aber bergab und im technischen Gelände ist das Slayer für mich einfach nur eine Spassmaschine.
Am besten Probefahrt!


----------



## flashr (10. Juni 2012)

Hei zammn, bin nicht ganz sicher, ob das der richtige thread ist für meine Frage, aber seis drum: och würde gern mein slayer 50 aus 2007( schon ziemlich   antik ) mit einem rockshox monarch rc3 und einer Lyrik upgraden. 
Die 1. Frage: Ist mein slayer zugelassen für 170mm gabeln? Wenn ja, hat es ein 1/1.8 steuerrohr oder soll ich die tapered Variante kaufen?
Die 2. Frage: welche einbaumasse sind zu empfehlen beim Dämpfer?
 Entschuldigung, falls das hier der falsche thread ist, aber auf jeden fall danke 
für antworten 
Ride on, flashr


----------



## flashr (10. Juni 2012)

Hier ist noch ein Bild vom slayer, das ich hab. Ist genau die gleiche Ausstattung
 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p1/9212


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Juni 2012)

Welche Gabel du kaufst ist dir überlassen aber ins Slayer passen nur 1 1/8" Gabeln rein  Beim Dämpfer 200/57 mit 22.2/8er Buchsen. 
Welchen Monarchen man da bevorzugt hängt vom Einsatzgebiet und der gewünschten Ausstattung ab. Bei mir werkelt z.B. ein Monarch 4.2 mit "B" Tuning und kleiner Luftkammer was für meine Fahrerei super zum Slayer paßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashr (10. Juni 2012)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Welche Gabel du kaufst ist dir überlassen aber ins Slayer passen nur 1 1/8" Gabeln rein  Beim Dämpfer 200/57 mit 22.2/8er Buchsen.
> Welchen Monarchen man da bevorzugt hängt vom Einsatzgebiet und der gewünschten Ausstattung ab. Bei mir werkelt z.B. ein Monarch 4.2 mit "B" Tuning und kleiner Luftkammer was für meine Fahrerei super zum Slayer paßt.


Ok, klingt schon mal gut  Danke für die tips!
Was würdest du mir denn für einen Dämpfer empfehlen? Ich fahre meistens Enduro-light freeride...


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Juni 2012)

Mit dem passenden Monarchen machst du sicherlich nichts verkehrt. Marzocchi ist wohl auch sehr gut, paßt aber normal nicht ohne Modifikationen am Dämpfer in den Rahmen. Fox hat man ja normal drin und die mag ich erst mit entsprechenden Umbauten bzw. Tuning, selbst dann allerdings kommt mir der Monarch im Serientrimm schon mindestens ebenbürtig vor.
Wenn du öfter mal einen Dämpfer "heiß" fährst macht sich gewiß der Monarch Plus schnell bezahlt, ansonsten eben je nach Gewicht ein normales Modell ohne Piggyback mit großer/kleiner Luftkammer.


----------



## flashr (10. Juni 2012)

Ok, danke vielmals  hat mir sehr weitergeholfen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2012)

Gabel nur 1 1/8", 170mm sind kein Problem.
Dämpfer nur 200/ 57, aber auf passende Tunes achten.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Juni 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Dreck, mein geliebtes SXC hat´s jetzt erwischt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was für ein schöner Tag heute


----------



## isartrails (22. Juni 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Der Toni schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dreck, mein geliebtes SXC hat´s jetzt erwischt:
> ...


Bitte erzähl doch mal, wenn sich die erste Begeisterungswelle gelegt hat, wie die Reklamationsabwicklung konkret ablief.
Wenn ich das zeitlich richtig einordne, hat es keine sechs Wochen gedauert, bis dir CRC eine neue Kettenstrebe zukommen lassen hat, von einem Rahmen, der seit 2011 nicht mehr hergestellt wird?!
Vielleicht kannst du ein wenig auch über die Korrespondenz zwischen dir und dem Versender berichten.
Danke!


----------



## kearny (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
bin auf der suche nach nem neuen LRS fÃ¼r mein Slayer.... was kÃ¶nnt Ihr da so empfehlen... dachte so an 300 â¬ - 350 â¬.... also er sollte auf jeden Fall stabil sein.... das Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig sollte aber auch noch im Rahmen sein.... wÃ¤re dankbar fÃ¼r paar gute Tipps


----------



## nrgmac (24. Juni 2012)

Die hier evtl.

System LRS Shimano XT WH-M776 (Auslaufmodell)
oder den ZTR Flow mit FW-Naben von AS 

Beide ,,stabil" und preiswert. 
Sicherlich gibt es bessere LRS, die kosten dann aber zumeist auch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Juni 2012)

Die Flow zu nehmen, wenn ihm Gewicht egal ist, würde ich etwas seltsam finden. Die Felgen profitieren sehr von einem guten Aufbau und sie haben den Vorteil daß man sie tubeless fahren kann.
Wer sowas nicht nutzt bzw. den Aufbau nicht hat für den gibt es dann doch vermutlich bessere Alternativen mit "wuchtigeren" Felgen, z.B. in irgend einem System-LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (24. Juni 2012)

Warum mehr Gewicht, wenn er ein leichten und stabilen LRS für das o.g. Budget bekommen kann???? 
Beide o.g. LRS sind im preislichen Rahmen und sind stabil. Tubeless ist mit beiden möglich. Was will man für 300 Euro mehr?


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Juni 2012)

Wo bekommt man bitte fÃ¼r 300â¬ einen gut aufgebauten Satz mit Flow-Felgen? FÃ¼r eine Leichtbau-Felge ist die Flow sehr stabil und sauber aufgebaut auch sehr haltbar. Er hat aber weder ein Budget fÃ¼r "gut aufgebaut" genannt noch sucht er was Leichtes.


----------



## nrgmac (24. Juni 2012)

Der Link dazu war in meinem 1. Post zu finden... 
Denke schon, dass Action-Sports nicht zu blÃ¶d ist einen LRS gescheit aufzubauen. Haben die gelegentlich wohl schon mal gemacht... 
Das o.g. Budget von 300-350 Euro wird jedoch um 20â¬ + Porto gesprengt.
Die Flow selber ist auch gar nicht mal so teuer. Meistens schlagen die Hopes, DT-Swiss & Co preislich ganz schÃ¶n ins Kontor. 

Alternativ kÃ¶nnte ja auch mal eine LRS Vorschlag von Dir kommen, der die entsprechenden Kriterien erfÃ¼llt....


----------



## kearny (24. Juni 2012)

hallo,

so dann erstmal vielen dank für die tipps.... die ztr flow gefallen mir doch schon ganz gut vorallem gibts die in schönen farben..... und vom preis ist das ja auch alles im rahmen..... 
ich meinte ja nur das gewicht nicht bei mir über alles geht aber wenn es auch leicht und stabil geht ist das natürlich super..... 
falls noch jemand nen guten tipp hat bitte schreiben...


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Juni 2012)

@nrg: Mit schwer und gÃ¼nstig hab ich mich nie beschÃ¤ftigt, genauso wenig mit System-LRS. Daher auch kein Tip von mir.
Als ich die Flow vor Jahren gekauft hab hat eine Felge knapp 100â¬ gekostet und sie war in ihrem Segment mit Abstand die Leichteste bei der Breite.
Was du verlinkt hast ist Action Sports, nicht Bike Action.

Die Flow ist keine DH-Felge und keine Felge die dauerhaft versaute Landungen und Co. wegsteckt. Wenn jemand speziell nach "stabil" fragt gehe ich davon aus daÃ er auch eher was zum holzen oder Ã¼ben sucht.


----------



## kearny (24. Juni 2012)

hallo,

so ich noch mal was kann man denn hier zu sagen... die gibts auch bei actionbike.....

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...s-4Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::50456.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...y-Pro-DT-Swiss-EX-500-Laufradsatz::50457.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (24. Juni 2012)

Dass ich versehentlich Action Sports umgetauft habe, ist natürlich mein Fehler.
Da es sich beim SXC aber nicht gerade um einen Freerider oder gar Downhiller handelt, habe ich etwas passendes zum Einsatzbereich gesucht. 
Leider hat nicht jeder so ein unbegrenztes Budget und muss sich daher nicht mit ,,Billigkram beschäftigen".


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Juni 2012)

Mit einem unbegrenzten Budget hat das nix zu tun, einfach mit einer gewissen Sparsamkeit bzw. Priorisierung. 
Bei einem Rahmen, der ursprÃ¼nglich grob 2500â¬ gekostet hat (und auch nur zu dem Preis zu kriegen war), muÃ man zudem nicht von einem limitierten Budget sprechen. Wirkt auf mich albern, ganz ehrlich.
Das Rad war/ist ein Enduro und aufgrund des Gewichts bzw. der massiven Bauweise haben es viele ja auch so aufgebaut. UrsprÃ¼nglich war das Rad hier Ã¶fters mit Deemax und anderen Felgen in Ã¤hnlichem Format zu sehen. In der Richtung wÃ¼rde ich vermutlich eher schauen wenn mir das Gewicht egal wÃ¤re.

Begrenztes Budget heiÃt fÃ¼r mich halt auch begrenzte MÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r Crash Replacement und da sucht man sich dann wohl eher was Anderes als eine Leichtbaufelge aus.

Um die Sache mit dem "Billigkram" in Relation zu bringen: Ich habe fÃ¼r meinen eigenen LRS mit Flow-Felgen bei einem guten Laufradbauer fÃ¼r Felgen, Speichen und die Arbeit selbst fast 450â¬ bezahlt. Jeder meiner LaufradsÃ¤tze, die handgespeicht sind, lag in diesem Preisbereich exkl. Naben.
Selbst wenn da teurere Speichen bei waren muÃ man nicht lange rechnen um zu merken daÃ jemand anderes, der 100â¬ am Endpreis einspart und einen Satz Naben obendrauf packt, nicht auch noch Ã¤hnlich viel Arbeitszeit/-kraft investieren kann.

Mit den gÃ¼nstigen Laufradangeboten habe ich keine Erfahrung, wohl aber mit schlecht gebauten LaufrÃ¤dern denn nicht jeder versteht diese Art der Handwerkskunst. Zaubern kann auf der anderen Seite auch keiner. Wenn man also allgemein gesagt sparen will muÃ man sich Ã¼berlegen wie ein sauberer Kompromiss ausschauen kann. Wer beim Material keine Kompromisse eingehen will muÃ ihn dann zwangslÃ¤ufig bei AufbauqualitÃ¤t/-leistung eingehen.


----------



## Markus.02 (25. Juni 2012)

kearny schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> so dann erstmal vielen dank für die tipps.... die ztr flow gefallen mir doch schon ganz gut vorallem gibts die in schönen farben..... und vom preis ist das ja auch alles im rahmen.....
> ich meinte ja nur das gewicht nicht bei mir über alles geht aber wenn es auch leicht und stabil geht ist das natürlich super.....
> falls noch jemand nen guten tipp hat bitte schreiben...



willst du unbedingt neue? ich hätte gebrauchte (50km gefahren)...
felgen spank (weiß), naben hope proII (rot), speichen dt swiss (schwarz) und rote dt nippel... stell den lrs in ein paar tagen im bikemarkt ein... bei interesse -pn

gruss markus


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (25. Juni 2012)

@ kearny...google mal nach Hope Hoops. Die Komplett-LaufradsÃ¤tze von Hope sind auch immer sehr beliebt und preiswert zu haben. Hope eigene Naben u  Mavic, DT Swiss oder ZTR als Felgen zur Auswahl. Hier zB... Meine habe ich allerdings vor zwei Jahren fÃ¼r 350,- bekommen. (Gewicht LRS 2050g) Ich schone meinen LRS wirklich nicht aber die Mavic EN 521 haben sich trotz einiger Schrammen noch nicht einen mm verzogen oder gebeult. Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Die Leichtbau-Flow hatte ich mich nicht getraut zu nehmen. Man muÃ aber das Hope-NabengerÃ¤usch mÃ¶gen.

Hatte auch mal einen LRS mit XT Naben/ Mavic EN 321(den gÃ¼nstigen Mavic Endurofelgen) u Dt speichen fÃ¼r 200â¬ neu angefertigt aus der Bucht. War wohl etwas schwerer (2200g?) und ich musste erst mal alle Speichen nachspannen aber auch der hat mich ohne Macken drei Jahre Ã¼ber wildes Stock u Stein geballer gebracht u lÃ¤uft immer noch beim Kumpel im Remedy.
Glaube die LRS Haltbarkeit wird auch oft unterschÃ¤tzt...


----------



## noie95 (2. Juli 2012)

bisle am thema vorbei, aber mmnach wichtig!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...chendes-bikeverbot-das-kannst-du-dagegen-tun/


----------



## nrgmac (2. Juli 2012)

Ein SXC auf der Straße, ist wie ein Porsche auf dem Feldweg...
Daher passt das doch iwi hier her. 
Also auch an alle nicht Hessen: Bitte die Petition unterschreiben und der Kasteiung unseres Sports entgegentreten. Danke


----------



## BastianG (2. Juli 2012)

Hi liebe Gemeinde,

ich bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen von euch. 

Ich baue mir derzeit einen Slayer Sxc Rahmen auf. Nun überlege ich welche Sattelstütze die richtige ist, in frage kommen die Kind Shock Dropzone und die Supernatural, bei der einen ist der Sattel direkt oben an der Stange bei der anderen etwas nach hinten versetzt. 

Welche Stütze wäre für das Slayer die sinnvollere? Ich tendiere zu der Supernatural weil der schwerpunkt mehr in der mitte des Rades liegen würde, denke ich jedenfalls. 



Gruß Bastian


----------



## noie95 (2. Juli 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> Hi liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen von euch.
> 
> ...



ich habe die dropzone bzw i900. deswegen, weil meine alte normale sattelstütze auch den versatz nach hinten hatte. so mußte ich mich nicht an eine neue sitzposition gewöhnen


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2012)

ohne Versatz, ganz klar.


----------



## Der Toni (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn du bisher eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz gefahren bist, wäre es ratsam die neue auch mit Versatz zu nehmen. Du könntest sonst Probleme, zb. mit den Knien bekommen. Kumpel von mir erst letztens passiert. Er musste die Stütze umtauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (3. Juli 2012)

momentan fahre ich eine mit versatz aber am centurion, ich denk mal das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2012)

nein.
Das SXC hat von hause aus schon einen eher flachen Sitzwinkel.
Du sitzt also von Hause aus schon recht weit hinten.


----------



## noie95 (3. Juli 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> Hi liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen von euch.
> 
> ...



noch ein tipp falls du dir unsicher bist...

warte noch ne weile mit der absenkbaren.

bau das bike fahrfertig auf mit ner normalen stütze mit versatz. viell die vom centurion sofern sie paßt.
fahr damit ne weile, dann hol dir von nem kumpel oder so ne normale ohne versatz und fahr die auch ne weile. dann müßtest du wissen was dir besser liegt und du kannst entsprechend deinem persönlichen test die ks bestellen


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (3. Juli 2012)

Mit oder ohne kann man auch nicht so pauschal sagen. Kommt auf deine Beine an. Ich muß auf jeden Fall mit Versatz fahren, da ich lange Beine habe und sonst nicht mit den Knien hinkomme. Daher werde ich mir auch nie die Reverb kaufen können. 
Aber es stimmt...je weiter du am SXC die Stütze raus hast, um so weiter sitzt du schon hinten. Ist beim Slayer, durch das sehr schräge Sattelrohr, stärker ausgeprägt.

hier noch ein aktuelles Foto mit neuem Dämpfer. Mittlerweile fährt es sich auch besser, als mit dem DHX.


----------



## Besenstrich (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
meiner Frau ihr Slayer, sie ist total Happy! 
160er gabel kommt noch.







Grüsse Ralph


----------



## BastianG (3. Juli 2012)

hm also ich hab nen 19" Rahmen bei 179cm Körpergröße und 88cm Schrittlänge. Ich werd einfach noch ein wenig abwarten.


----------



## noie95 (3. Juli 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> hm also ich hab nen 19" Rahmen bei 179cm Körpergröße und 88cm Schrittlänge. Ich werd einfach noch ein wenig abwarten.



ich hab auch ein 19"
schrittlänge 87 bei 181
und ne dropzone
komm super damit klar, hab aber nie ne i950 probiert bzw eine ohne versatz.
teste erstmal 2 normale unterschiedliche stützen und kauf dann die entsprechend absenkbare.


----------



## BastianG (3. Juli 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein 19"
> schrittlänge 87 bei 181
> und ne dropzone
> komm super damit klar, hab aber nie ne i950 probiert bzw eine ohne versatz.
> teste erstmal 2 normale unterschiedliche stützen und kauf dann die entsprechend absenkbare.





werd ich tun. 

welche vorbaulänge fährst Du?


Gruß Bastian


----------



## noie95 (3. Juli 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> werd ich tun.
> 
> welche vorbaulänge fährst Du?
> 
> ...



zu beginn 70mm das war aber nix. dann 50 mit 10°. das war gut. seit 2 wochen 40 mit 0°. das fühlt sich nun prima an. das werde ich lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (5. Juli 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> zu beginn 70mm das war aber nix. dann 50 mit 10°. das war gut. seit 2 wochen 40 mit 0°. das fühlt sich nun prima an. das werde ich lassen.



Danke


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Änderungen am Slayer,welche über den Verlauf des letzten Jahres stattgefunden haben...









Leider ist sie durch nichts zu einem Wechsel auf ein Alti zu bewegen...


​


----------



## Der Toni (27. Juli 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Leider ist sie durch nichts zu einem Wechsel auf ein Alti zu bewegen...
> 
> 
> ​



                                      Recht so, Meine auch nicht!


----------



## MSteinlein (1. August 2012)

Moin Moin zusammen, 

bin auf der Suche nach einem Slayer SXC Rahmen Gr 18 - weiß/rot. Falls jemand gerade daran denkt seinen zu verkaufen PN an mich. Ist irgendwie fast unmöglich gerade einen zu finden ... meinetwegen auch komplett Bike..


----------



## nrgmac (1. August 2012)

Ist das aus dem Bikemarkt schon weg??


----------



## redpulli (1. August 2012)

Ein schlauer Mensch hat mal gesagt!!
Coil is Goil!
Er hatte recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. August 2012)

sauber!


----------



## noie95 (1. August 2012)

geile feder...
will auch eine!

finde keine *heul*


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2012)

mach mal eine Nahaufnahme vom DHX im Slayer!


----------



## redpulli (6. August 2012)

So! 
Hier mal paar Details!


----------



## hugolost (6. August 2012)

Ist aber kein SXC sondern ein New Slayer.


----------



## nrgmac (6. August 2012)

Aus dem Grund passt der Dämpfer auch IMHO in das Bike viel besser als ins SXC. Nein, ich möchte jetzt nicht darüber diskutieren ob Stahl besser ist als Luft. Das soll jeder für sich und seinen Einsatzbereich selber entscheiden!

Die Umlenkungsprobleme des New Slayer dürften mit dem Dämpfer aber gar nicht mehr auftreten, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> ...Die Umlenkungsprobleme des New Slayer dürften mit dem Dämpfer aber gar nicht mehr auftreten, oder?



Die treten eigentlich schon nicht mehr auf, wenn man am Luftdämpfer die XV1 Luftkammer gegen eine XV2 Luftkammer austauscht.


----------



## noie95 (14. August 2012)

ich würde gerne eine kettenführung ans sxc bauen.

erfahrung mit c.guide2 und heim3 habe ich schon gemacht. beide taugen in meinen augen nichts.

der dritte versuch soll endlich was "ordentliches" werden, daher bitte ich um meinungen besser noch um erfahrungen welche kefü sich bei euch am sxc top bewährt hat.
für 2fach oder 3fach (ev baue ich um)

danke schonmal


----------



## Radical_53 (14. August 2012)

Solange es schaltbar bleiben soll wird der Aufbau wohl immer grob wie bei der Heim 3 sein, einzig die Rolle ist immer wieder mal etwas anders. Ob das grundlegend reicht um aus "taugt nichts" ein "so wollte ich es immer haben" zu machen wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.

Je nach Kurbel/Kettenlinie und Übersetzung funktioniert die Schräge der Heim 3 mal besser und mal schlechter. Bei einer abgestuften Rolle würde ich denken daß die bei größerem Schräglauf (oder überhaupt Schräglauf) guten Rabatz macht.


----------



## nrgmac (14. August 2012)

Shaman Commander für 2-fach oder Shaman Enduro für 3-fach...
Aber gleich vor dem Einbau die Jalla-Jalla-Kugellager wechseln. Die sind gruselig....
Die Commander hört man gar nicht, die Enduro ist hörbar und muss vor Einbau evtl. etwas bearbeitet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (14. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Shaman Commander für 2-fach oder Shaman Enduro für 3-fach...
> Aber gleich vor dem Einbau die Jalla-Jalla-Kugellager wechseln. Die sind gruselig....
> Die Commander hört man gar nicht, die Enduro ist hörbar und muss vor Einbau evtl. etwas bearbeitet werden.



danke!

was meinst mit gruselig?

wo/was müßte bearbeitet werden?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2012)

lass dir mal ein foto von redpullis 1â¬- FÃ¼hrung schicken.
Funzt hervorragen und klapper weniger als meine heim2


----------



## nrgmac (14. August 2012)

Da sind ab Werk so Jalla-Jalla-Lager in der Rolle verbaut. Wenn die Dinger Wasser nur aus der Ferne sehen, haben sie keine Lust mehr. Die Shaman ist teuer, aber noch 2 Lager SKF, FAG dazugekauft und du hast ewig Ruhe!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2012)

Wer die Lager herstellt spielt doch eigentlich keine Rolle.
Solange die nicht aus Edelstahl sind verrecken sie frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter.

Ich habe an der Heim2 die Markenlager gegen 3,99â¬- Modelle aus A2ausgetauscht, und Ruhe war.


----------



## Knuut (15. August 2012)

Tach zusammen,
ich würde gerne mein RMX Wade Simmons Edition gegen was Kleineres loswerden. Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der "Aufrüsten" möchte. Ich komme nicht mehr wirklich in Bikeparks und ich würde mal sagen, das ist im Moment keine artgerechte Haltung meines RMX.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Greatz


----------



## nrgmac (15. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer die Lager herstellt spielt doch eigentlich keine Rolle.
> Solange die nicht aus Edelstahl sind verrecken sie frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter.
> 
> Ich habe an der Heim2 die Markenlager gegen 3,99â¬- Modelle aus A2ausgetauscht, und Ruhe war.



Bei einem so wenig belasteten Bauteil gebe ich Dir da durchaus recht. Bei Radlagern fÃ¼rÂ´s Auto oder MÃ¶ppi verbau ich so einen Billigkram wegen schlechter Erfahrungen nicht mehr. Die Abdichtung ist schon sehr unterschiedlich (von Hartplastik- bis zum Gummischeibchen) und wirkt daher auch direkt auf die Funktion und Lebensdauer ein. Wenn erst gar keine Feuchtigkeit ins Lager kommt, dann kann da auch nichts korrodieren. 

@noie95
Habe im Fotoalbum eine bearbeitete Shaman Enduro. Es muss ein bisserl an dem Ding gefeilt werden, sonst klemmen die KettenblÃ¤tter direkt auf der FÃ¼hrung. 
Die Commander fÃ¼r 2-fach passt ohne jede Modifikation ans Bike und wÃ¤re damit zu favorisieren. Sie passt IMHO besser zum Einsatzbereich des Slayer. Das 3. Blatt habe ich in letzter Zeit nicht mehr vermisst und derzeit fahre ich vorne ,,nur" 22/34 obwohl 22/36 und 22/38 auch mÃ¶glich sind! 

@knuut
PackÂ´s doch in den Bikemarkt! Da gibtÂ´s inzwischen sogar die Rubrik ,,Tausche A gegen B!"


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2012)

2RS Lager sind 2RS Lager, egal welcher Hersteller.
Dichter gibt es wohl nix.

Und trotzdem kommt Feuchtigkeit rein.
Dann dreht sich das Rollchen plötzlich über Nacht nicht mehr.

Daher nehm ich 2RS & Edelstahl.
Bisher das einzige Lager, dass schon 3 Monate lebt.

Ansonsten kann man die Dichtungen abnehmen und das Lager mit Fett "füllen", hilft auch recht lange gegen Feuchtigkeit, ersetzt aber kein Edelstahl.


----------



## nrgmac (15. August 2012)

Hast ja, wie oben schon erwÃ¤hnt, in diesem Fall durchaus die richtige Kaufentscheidung getroffen. In stark belasteten Anwendungsbereichen (Auto, Motorrad, usw.) ergibt sich aber das Problem, dass Edelstahl bzw. hochlegierte StÃ¤hle zu weich sind. HÃ¤rtbare StÃ¤hle sind nie vollkommen ârostfreiâ und somit gibt es das Korrosionsproblem. 
Alternativ kann man an der KeFÃ¼ noch Keramiklager einsetzen. Diese sollten den Belastungen gewachsen sein und sehr lange Laufzeiten ohne groÃe Pflege erreichen. Preislich liegen diese allerdings noch ein bisserl Ã¼ber den Ã¼blichen ,,Markenlagern".


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2012)

Daran habe ich schon gedacht.
Es gibt aber nur Hybridlager bei denen die Kugeln aus Keramik sind, und die Laufflächen aus normalem Stahl.
Also auch Fehlanzeige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (15. August 2012)

Öhmm.... NÖ


----------



## mr320 (15. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Die Commander für 2-fach passt ohne jede Modifikation ans Bike und wäre damit zu favorisieren.



Vorsicht mit der Aussage. Auch wenn hier im Forum jemand (weis den User nicht mehr) diese Kombi fährt ist das kein Garant. Der User hier fuhr eine Shimano Kurbel. Ich hab mich auch darauf verlassen nur fahre ich eine RF Deus Kurbel (22,36,Bash). Ich hab das Ding beim besten Willen nicht am SXC zum laufen bekommen. Kleines Kettenblatt liegt direkt am Arm an. Kettenblattschrauben 1mm abgeflext, Arm bearbeitet und Kettenblatt lag trotzdem noch direkt an.
Hab dann MacGyver gespielt und mir mit der Rolle eine Kettenführung ala Bionicon gebaut. Funzt auch prächtig. War selber überrascht. Soviel dazu.

Gruß Marco


----------



## nrgmac (15. August 2012)

Hm.... Einer der beiden JEMAND bin ich . Bei meiner Atlas kann man die Kettenlinie für 2-fach mittels Spacer anpassen. Sollte doch bei der Deus auch gehen? Somit kann man auf das Flex-Massaker verzichten. 
Habe das Geflexe aber bei der Enduro gehabt und war tierisch angep***t, weil die Jungs bei Shaman einfach die BB-Aufnahme auf der falschen Seite gesenkt haben.


----------



## mr320 (15. August 2012)

@nrgmac 
Dich meinte ich nicht, sorry. Natürlich kann ich an der Deus ebenfalls die Kettenlinie mittel der zwei schwarzen Dichtungen auf der Achse anpassen. Hat aber bei weitem nicht gereicht. Frag mich wieso
Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass die falsche Seite gesenkt wurde. Dann hätte ich möglicherweise die paar mm gewonnen.

Hab den Arm nen Kumpel als Muster gegeben und er fräst mir demnächst nen passenden Arm. Solange erstmal das Provisorium.

PS: Hope Innenlager (sollte aber eigentlich nichts ausmachen)


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Öhmm.... NÖ



Wäre schön, aber ich finde keins aus Edelstahl mit Keramikkugeln und 2RS Dichtung?
Wo sind die?


----------



## Radical_53 (15. August 2012)

Ich denke er hat auf die Vollkeramiklager aus seinem Link angespielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2012)

Vollkugellager würde ich hier nicht einsetzen.
Die Dinger haben keinen Kugelkäfig sodaß die Kugeln beim drehen aneinander reiben.
Die machen eigentlich am Bike nur in den Hinterbauten Sinn weil die sich nicht runddrehen.


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2012)

Von denen redet auch keiner  Schau dir halt einfach mal den Link an. Vollkeramik heißt schlicht daß jedes Teil des Lagers vollständig aus Keramik ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2012)

ja ok.
Aber selbst wenn Vollkeramik ist, dann habe ich noch immer keine 2RS Dichtung.
Und die halte ich da unten an der Leitrolle für wichtig.


----------



## Radical_53 (16. August 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne haben die Lager meist keine Dichtung und oft auch keinen Schmierstoff. Keramik würde "weichere" Stoffe eh zermalen und der Widerstand wird minimiert. Eine einfache Schleifdichtung gegen groben Dreck bekommt man sicher, mehr braucht es aber bei Vollkeramik meines Wissens nicht mehr.


----------



## nrgmac (16. August 2012)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne haben die Lager meist keine Dichtung und oft auch keinen Schmierstoff. Keramik würde "weichere" Stoffe eh zermalen und der Widerstand wird minimiert. Eine einfache Schleifdichtung gegen groben Dreck bekommt man sicher, mehr braucht es aber bei Vollkeramik meines Wissens nicht mehr.


 


Es gibt auch hier gedichtete Lager mit Schleifdichtung. Die Preise liegen allerdings auf einen abartigen Niveau. Dann doch lieber die A2-Jalla-Jalla-Lager hin und wieder mal tauschen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2012)

dann verlink doch bitte ein Lager 686 in Keramik und 2RS Dichtungen.
(innen 6mm loch, außen 13mm, Dicke 5mm)

Ich suche mir einen Wolf und brauche dringend Ersatz, danke dir.


----------



## nrgmac (16. August 2012)

Schreib doch einfach den Händler aus dem Link an! Der sollte Dir helfen können.

Die günstige A2-Variante findest Du zb. HIER


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach den Händler aus dem Link an! Der sollte Dir helfen können.
> 
> Die günstige A2-Variante findest Du zb. HIER



Ich glaube, wir sprechen aneinander vorbei?

Ich habe bereits nach Lager 686/ Keramik/ 2RS/ rostfrei gefragt und gesucht.
Darauf habe ich von den Händlern erfahren, dass es keine Lager in der Art gibt.

Du meintest aber, dass sie doch gibt.
Und ich wollte jetzt gerne von dir wissen, wo???


----------



## nrgmac (16. August 2012)

Ich habe von VOLLKERAMIKLAGERN geschrieben und Keramik rostet im Regelfall nicht. 
Wenn Du den Käfig aus VA haben möchtest, dann bleibt nur die Möglichkeit die Lagerkugeln aus Keramik zu bestellen und in dieses Lager einzusetzen. Da jedoch würde es aufgrund der geringen Härte der VA-Lagerschale/-welle innerhalb kürzester Zeit Probleme geben und das Lager einlaufen. 
Aus diesem Grund gibt es diese Lager so auch nicht zu kaufen! 
Die Hybridlager sind fast alle aus gehärteten Stählen (nicht rostfrei) oder, je nach Einsatzzweck, aus den entsprechenden Polymeren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2012)

ah, du nimmst mir jede illusion.
ich bleib bei edelstahl mit 2RS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (24. August 2012)

Kein Aprilscherz! http://www.ebay.de/itm/150885481447 - Aber nach 40 km spätestens MUSS der Downhill kommen, sonst


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2012)

Oh, da isses ja mal wieder 

Der bietet die Bastelkiste nicht zum ersten mal an, aber irgendwann steht ein armer Trottel auf und kauft das Ding.


----------



## isartrails (24. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> ... ein armer Trottel ...


Nach der Ansage traut sich hier aus dem Forumsthread keiner mehr. 
Verbrannte Erde.

Wobei die Idee als solche schon ihren Reiz hat.
Ein absolut geländegängiges Bergab-Enduro, das man auch noch über die verfallensten Militärpfade am Mont Chaberton bergauf prügeln kann... das wär ja mal was.
Wenn ich dann aber an ganz banale Kuhgatter und Zäune denke, verwerfe ich den Gedanken schnell wieder...


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2012)

Finde das Ding einfach schrecklich (wie alle Ihhh-Beiks). 
Ein System, wie z.B. das Gruber Assist, welches unauffällig und geschützt im Rahmen sitzt, würde allerdings ganz neue Regionen mit dem etwas dickeren Bike erreich- bzw. erfahrbar machen. Aus diesem Blickwinkel eine schöne Idee. 
Beim SXC jedoch leider nicht gescheit umzusetzen. 
Für 2013 ein Slayer ohne Hängebauch mit Pinion und Gruber......


----------



## desktop (26. August 2012)

Hat schon jemand ne Info was das MSL 750 kosten soll?


----------



## nrgmac (26. August 2012)

Hmmm, warum?
Ein 650B Plaste-Alti sollte nicht in der Lage sein ein Slayer zu ersetzen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. August 2012)

mein SXC und ich melden uns mal wieder mit einem video von den korsischen singletrails: 

auf youtube: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urfR0jMc2AU"]Singletrail Mountainbiking in Lumio, Corsica      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und im IBC-TV:

der fetzigere 2. teil folgt bald


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. August 2012)

teil 2, hoffentlich nicht ganz so fad...


----------



## nrgmac (30. August 2012)

Kann ja nicht immer Airtime und Monsteraction dabei sein. Schön gemacht und das Foto aus Deinem Album passt prima dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastianG (5. September 2012)

weiß jemand ob der rs vivid air ins sxc passt?


----------



## nrgmac (5. September 2012)

Den gibts glaube nicht in 200x57, oder?


----------



## Radical_53 (5. September 2012)

@joe: Fad ist es nicht, keineswegs  Der Film macht Lust auf Urlaub und zeigt eigentlich das was ich mir unter "Fahren" vorstelle.


----------



## BastianG (5. September 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Den gibts glaube nicht in 200x57, oder?



doch, laut amazon jedenfalls. bei ebay hab ich ihn glaub auch gesehen.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. September 2012)

Doch,doch den gibts in 200/57mm ... die wären ja auch blöd wenn sie ihn in dieser gängigen Version nicht anbieten würden!


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. September 2012)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @joe: Fad ist es nicht, keineswegs  Der Film macht Lust auf Urlaub und zeigt eigentlich das was ich mir unter "Fahren" vorstelle.



hört man gerne, danke! 

zum thema dämpfer: nachdem mein roco air leider den geist aufgegeben hatte, hab ich mehr oder weniger auf gut-glück einen gebrauchten manitou ISX 6way (200x57, nona) erstanden - der passt haarscharf in den rahmen. und funktioniert auch so, wie er soll, wenn auch nicht ganz so sensibel wie der roco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (5. September 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Doch,doch den gibts in 200/57mm ... die wären ja auch blöd wenn sie ihn in dieser gängigen Version nicht anbieten würden!



Dann sind sie dieses Jahr bei RS intelligenter geworden  
Habe es soeben auch gesehen, dass es den Dämpfer 2012 auch in 200/57 gibt. Die Frage ist nur, ob das dicke Ding in den ,,filigranen" Hinterbau passt?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. September 2012)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @joe: Fad ist es nicht, keineswegs  Der Film macht Lust auf Urlaub und zeigt eigentlich das was ich mir unter "Fahren" vorstelle.



Ganz richtig! 



nrgmac schrieb:


> Dann sind sie dieses Jahr bei RS intelligenter geworden
> Habe es soeben auch gesehen, dass es den Dämpfer 2012 auch in 200/57 gibt. Die Frage ist nur, ob das dicke Ding in den ,,filigranen" Hinterbau passt?



Ja,eine durchaus berechtigte Frage!
Aber wie JoeDesperado schon ganz richtig festgestellt hat ist der ISX die beste Wahl wenn man einen Dämpfer mit AGB verbauen möchte und keine Lust auf Anpassungsarbeiten hat.Beim 16,5er Rahmen meiner Frau mußte lediglich das Ventilkäppchen etwas abgefeilt werden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2012)

Nimm einen DHX 5.0 Coil mit Titanfeder!
Der Vivid ist sicher gut, aber einem Coil kann auch er das Wasser nicht reichen.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. September 2012)

Gerade mit Ti-Feder ist es dann aber auch ein sehr aufwendiger und teurer Spaß. Wenn man immer genau weiß was passiert hat die Feder sicher Vorteile, wenn ich aber was Anpassungsfähiges suche ist Luft für mich weiterhin erste Wahl.
Für mich ist das SXC ein sehr guter Spagat, treibt man es aber zu weit kippt das Ganze und fällt in sich zusammen wie ein Kartenhaus.


----------



## BastianG (6. September 2012)

coil möchte ich nicht. werde wohl einfach testen müssen ob der vivid passt. 
welcher tune ist beim sxc empfehlenswert?


----------



## nrgmac (6. September 2012)

Wenn Du nicht gerade ein Fliegengewicht bist, dann hat sich M/M beim Monarch als ganz brauchbar erwiesen (für Leutz unter 50-60 kg ist die Zugstufe überdämpft).


----------



## qwwq20091 (13. September 2012)

Moin! bin wieder hier!)) kann mir jemand was  feinstes anbieten! aber mit foto und preisen!)))) DANKE!


----------



## noie95 (14. September 2012)

BastianG schrieb:


> coil möchte ich nicht. werde wohl einfach testen müssen ob der vivid passt.
> welcher tune ist beim sxc empfehlenswert?



kann dich verstehen... ich war bis vor ca 1 jahr auch deiner meinung.
aber glaub mir, beim sxc ist der coil dhx der hammer. wirklich. mit meinem air schock ist es dagegen reinster mist.
versuche irgendwoher einen zu bekommen um es es mal zu testen. einfach damit dus selber spührst. nur als tip!

ich persönlich möchte wirklich nie mehr was anderes in dem rad. never!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> kann dich verstehen... ich war bis vor ca 1 jahr auch deiner meinung.
> aber glaub mir, beim sxc ist der coil dhx der hammer. wirklich. mit meinem air schock ist es dagegen reinster mist.
> versuche irgendwoher einen zu bekommen um es es mal zu testen. einfach damit dus selber spührst. nur als tip!
> 
> ich persönlich möchte wirklich nie mehr was anderes in dem rad. never!



Recht hat er!
Belastungstest folgt kommende Woche....


----------



## mr320 (14. September 2012)

Womöglich hat er Recht, womöglich auch nicht!  Ihr wisst doch überhaupt nicht wie er das Rad einsetzt. Nicht jeder schreddert damit durch den Bikepark oder ähnliches. Als Tourenenduro oder -AM halte ich definitif den Air für die bessere Wahl.

@BastianG
Glaube nicht das der Vivid Air passt. Ich hab nicht mal den Roco Air zwischen die Knotenbleche bekommen, und der hat meines Erachtens einen geringeren Durchmesser als der Vivid Air.

Alternative: Monarch oder Monarch Plus, kleine Luftkammer, Tune M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2012)

mr320 schrieb:


> Womöglich hat er Recht, womöglich auch nicht!  Ihr wisst doch überhaupt nicht wie er das Rad einsetzt.....



Und wenn ich den Einsatzzweck und seine Fahrweise doch kenne?


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2012)

..will ins sxc 70 eine fsa comet kurbel machen - geht das - wegen des lagers ( ist BSA 68-73) - oder kann ich nur bestimmte lagertypen nutzen ? danke , greez , k.


----------



## internetti (27. September 2012)

Von meiner Seite auch vielen Dank fürs schöne Video. Gibts nen gps track dazu????? Wollen kommendes Jahr auch dorthin.

Andere Frage. Ich soll jetzt wegen eines Risses der Schweissnaht Oberrohr/Sattelrohr nen Ersatzrahmen für den Slayer SXC 2008 bekommen. Weiss jedoch nicht, welcher Jahrgang der sein wird. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob sich die Geometrien dtl. geändert haben und ab wann der für tapered Gabeln gebaut wurde????


----------



## noie95 (27. September 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite auch vielen Dank fürs schöne Video. Gibts nen gps track dazu????? Wollen kommendes Jahr auch dorthin.
> 
> Andere Frage. Ich soll jetzt wegen eines Risses der Schweissnaht Oberrohr/Sattelrohr nen Ersatzrahmen für den Slayer SXC 2008 bekommen. Weiss jedoch nicht, welcher Jahrgang der sein wird. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob sich die Geometrien dtl. geändert haben und ab wann der für tapered Gabeln gebaut wurde????



- keine geo änderung
- kein tapered

ich habe auch mal ein neues rahmendreickeck bekommen sogar mit der lackierung die ich hatte


----------



## internetti (27. September 2012)

Danke. Habe jetzt erfahren dass es ein sxc 90 von 2008 sein wird. Gabel müsste somit passen. Der ist generell mit dem Fox DHX air ausgeliefert worden, meines aber mit nem RP 23 hv. Betreffs der Einbaulängen warte ich noch auf Antwort vom Händler.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Danke. Habe jetzt erfahren dass es ein sxc 90 von 2008 sein wird. Gabel müsste somit passen. Der ist generell mit dem Fox DHX air ausgeliefert worden, meines aber mit nem RP 23 hv. Betreffs der Einbaulängen warte ich noch auf Antwort vom Händler.



200/57 mit 22,2x8er Aufnahmen beiderseits


----------



## noie95 (27. September 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Danke. Habe jetzt erfahren dass es ein sxc 90 von 2008 sein wird. Gabel müsste somit passen. Der ist generell mit dem Fox DHX air ausgeliefert worden, meines aber mit nem RP 23 hv. Betreffs der Einbaulängen warte ich noch auf Antwort vom Händler.



wie? nen neuen dämpfer kriegst auch? nicht schlecht...

die aufnahmen wurden auch nie geändert. dämpfer paßt da rein


----------



## internetti (27. September 2012)

Nein, deshalb sagte ich ja, dass der alte ein anderer ist, als normal beim sxc 90 verbaut. Entscheidend ist, dass er passt. Nun hoffe ich nur noch, ass der Steuersatz umbaubar ist, denn den hatte ich dummerweise vor 4 Wo. erst einbauen lassen.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Oktober 2012)

.... gabel heute gekommen , passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2012)

schick!


----------



## blutbuche (2. Oktober 2012)

danke


----------



## internetti (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade soeben nach einem Rahmenriss einen Austauschrahmen slayer sxc 90 erhalten. Hatte den alten zum Händler geschickt, es wurden Steuersatz, Tretlager und Dämpfer umgebaut.
Heute nun, bei der ersten Inspektion des neuen Stückes sehe ich, dass  die Bremsaufnahme und auch die Dämpferaufnahme einen kräftigen Grat  aufweisen. Vermutlich wurde am Steuerrohr und Tretlager auch nichts  gemacht. Genau kann ich das nicht erkennen, aber es scheint so. Ein  Begleitschreiben zu den durchgeführten Montagearbeiten lag nicht bei.  Der Montagebolzen der RaceFacekurbel (es ist die alte) ist dtl.  deformiert. Wie würdet Ihr Euch verhalten. Ich bin relativ verunsichert!


----------



## nrgmac (11. Oktober 2012)

1. Wer hat was aus- bzw. umgebaut?
2. Wie haben die Teile vorher ausgesehen?
3. Wie sehen die Teile jetzt aus?
4. Grat an der Dämpferaufnahme. Hä? 
5. Steuerrohr und Tretlager nichts gemacht.... Was sollte da Deiner Meinung nach gemacht werden?
6. Begleitschreiben zu den Montagearbeiten?

Sprich: Mach mal Bilder...


----------



## mr320 (14. Oktober 2012)

Mein Umwerfer macht nicht mehr dass was er soll. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einen neuen. 2x9 (22er,36er Blatt)
Idealerweise natürlich 2fach. Habe aber einen 2007er Rahmen OHNE Aussparung in der Kettenstrebe. Hab an den Saint Umwerfer gedacht (FD-M815), kann aber nicht sagen ob dieser problemlos passt. Funzt ja nun leider nicht jeder am SXC.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Saint passt bzw. welcher andere 2fach Umwerfer am 2007er Hinterbau die wenigsten Probleme bereitet?
Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## internetti (14. Oktober 2012)

Also,
ich habe jetzt mit dem Händler, der die Umbauarbeiten vorgenommen hat, telefoniert. Es gab/gibt nichts schriftliches.
Es seien alle Aufnahmen plangefrässt worden. Ich habe daraufhin das Rad montiert. Allerdings knackte sofort bei der ersten Probefahrt das Tretlager. (Race face evolve)


Betreffs der Umwerferfrage: 2x9?????? Warum das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (14. Oktober 2012)

Weil er evtl. keine Lust hat sich jedem neuen Trend zu unterwerfen und Trigger, Schaltwerk, Kurbel und Kettensatz neu zu kaufen?


----------



## blutbuche (14. Oktober 2012)

wichtig : .. bin grad am aufbauen .. nun hab ich festgestellt , dass mir konus und obere lagerschale des steuersatzes fehlt ...
es sit ein ritchey wcs .... denke mal : semi interg, , oder ?? was kann ich sattdessen für eine guten , günstigen nehmen ? fsa ?? eilt !! DANKE !


----------



## mr320 (14. Oktober 2012)

2x9 oder auch 2x10 hat sich als ideal für dieses Bike erwiesen. Das sag ich als Tourenfahrer. Und 22/36 vorne reicht vollkommen.
Auf 10fach umzusteigen halte ich für Quatsch. Hab letztes Jahr mein zweites Rad komplett neu aufgebaut. Und hab ebenfalls alle Teile in 3x9 gekauft. Ging die letzten 11 Jahre und die nächsten mit Sicherheit auch. Kostet einen Bruchteil und alle Verschleißteile kann ich für beide Räder verwenden.

Das SXC benötigt einen normalen 1 1/8Steuersatz!  kein semi, kein integriert, kein 1,5 Zoll, kein tapered


----------



## nrgmac (14. Oktober 2012)

Uih, uih, uih..... nicht so viele Fachbegriffe, sonst dreht se noch durch!


----------



## blutbuche (14. Oktober 2012)

warum , sagt doch alles , was ich wissen will - kein semi - ´n normaler . gut . danke !


----------



## internetti (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab gerade einen FSA orbit gekauft. Wenn Du möchtest, suche ich noch einmal den link heraus. Der ist in weiss, passt relativ gut zu dem Rahmen.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Oktober 2012)

oh ja , das wär nett !


----------



## internetti (14. Oktober 2012)

Habs Dir als PN geschickt.


----------



## internetti (14. Oktober 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Uih, uih, uih..... nicht so viele Fachbegriffe, sonst dreht se noch durch!




nett.....sonst noch was?????????


----------



## blutbuche (14. Oktober 2012)

.... so ein mist - linke schale des tretlagers geht ums verrecken nicht raus - mit nichts , was hier im forum schon vorgeschlagen wurde .. 
ausserdem hat die  hinterbau strebe iwie spiel ... wenn man das bike anhebt , mekr man es deutlich - man kann die lager anzieh´n , wie man will , es bleibt trotzdem ... grumpf ... 
aufbau verschoben auf morgen  etc .----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem Tretlager könnte man mit einem hohlen Rohr den Hebel des Schlüssels vergrössern. Das hat bei mir manchmal geholfen. Das Hinterbauproblem ist vermutlich gravierender. Ist der rahmen gebraucht gekauft?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... so ein mist - linke schale des tretlagers geht ums verrecken nicht raus - mit nichts , was hier im forum schon vorgeschlagen wurde ..
> ausserdem hat die  hinterbau strebe iwie spiel ... wenn man das bike anhebt , mekr man es deutlich - man kann die lager anzieh´n , wie man will , es bleibt trotzdem ... grumpf ...
> aufbau verschoben auf morgen  etc .----



Du weißt, dass die Innenlager unterschiedliche Gewinderichtungen haben?

Der Hinterbau muss kein Spiel haben, meist ist es das Dämpferauge.
Eine neue Buchse dafür kostet rd. 7,- und jeder Händler kann die reinziehen.
Ich würde dir aber die "Huber- Bushing" empfehlen, oder die 2013er Ausführung von Fox.
Die halten einfach länger und drehen sich geschmeidiger.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Oktober 2012)

Dämpferauge oder auch die kleinen Biester zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe. 
Bei beiden kann man das Spiel spüren wenn man leicht auf dem Sattel herum drückt oder Hinterrad und Sattelstütze gegeneinander verspannt.


----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ihr,
ich habe jetzt um dem Knacken auf die Spur zu kommen, Tretlager und Kurbel, sowie die Pedalen gewechselt. Alles fabrikneu.
Aber es knackt ganz frustran weiter.
Also Rahmen (Austauschrahmen 2008er SXC 90) neu, Kurbel, Lager neu, sämtliche Schrauben noch einmal geprüft, sind fest.
Es knackt beim Treten sowohl im Sitzen als auch im Wiegetritt, es knackt nicht im Stehen und Einfedern. An dem alten defekten Rahmen bestand das Problem nicht.
Habt Ihr noch eine Idee???????
Ich befürchte schon, dass der neue Rahmen ein primäres Problem hat.


----------



## isartrails (15. Oktober 2012)

mr320 schrieb:


> 2x9 oder auch 2x10 hat sich als ideal für dieses Bike erwiesen. Das sag ich als Tourenfahrer. Und 22/36 vorne reicht vollkommen.
> Auf 10fach umzusteigen halte ich für Quatsch. Hab letztes Jahr mein zweites Rad komplett neu aufgebaut. Und hab ebenfalls alle Teile in 3x9 gekauft. Ging die letzten 11 Jahre und die nächsten mit Sicherheit auch. Kostet einen Bruchteil und alle Verschleißteile kann ich für beide Räder verwenden.


Richtig. Auf das große Kettenblatt einer Dreifach-Kurbel kann man beim Slayer sicher verzichten, zugunsten eines Bashs.
Den Umbau auf 10fach hinten kann man sich sparen, bringt an einem Enduro sicher gar nichts.
Ich hab's am neuen Slayer trotzdem gemacht und habe seitdem viel häufiger "Kettenknaller". 
D.h., durch die engere Bauart von Kassette und Kette passiert es gelegentlich, dass sich die nicht exakt sauber verlaufende Kette von einem größeren Kassettenritzel auf ein kleineres unter Last abspringt und dabei einen höllisch lauten "Knaller" verursacht. Man hat jedesmal das Gefühl, jetzt reisst gleich was... (Und, ja, ich verwende eine neue 10fach Kette von Shimano.)
Das hatte ich bei 9fach praktisch nie, bei 10fach bei jeder Ausfahrt 2 bis 3 mal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2012)

Der Umbau auf 10-fach macht aber in sofern Sinn, dass man dann auch ein Schaltwerk mit einer Dämpfung verbauen kann.


----------



## isartrails (15. Oktober 2012)

Ein Schaltwerk mit einer Dämpfung...  Nie gehört. Gedämpfte Schaltwerke...???


----------



## nrgmac (15. Oktober 2012)

Das Type2 von SRAM oder bei Shimano Shadow Plus (beide leider nur für 10-fach).


----------



## mr320 (15. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, nicht vom Thema abweichen!  Suche 2fach Umwerfer fürs SXC (Kettenstrebe ohne Aussparung).

Das Knacken kann leider von überall herkommen. Der Rahmen wirkt als Resonanzkörper. Vorbau + Lenker, Sattelstütze + Sattel, Schrauben, Lager etc., ist alles möglich. Da kann man schon Zeit beim Suchen verbringen! Weitersuchen!!!
Rahmen wird es nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

mr320 schrieb:


> Jungs, nicht vom Thema abweichen!  Suche 2fach Umwerfer fürs SXC (Kettenstrebe ohne Aussparung).
> 
> Das Knacken kann leider von überall herkommen. Der Rahmen wirkt als Resonanzkörper. Vorbau + Lenker, Sattelstütze + Sattel, Schrauben, Lager etc., ist alles möglich. Da kann man schon Zeit beim Suchen verbringen! Weitersuchen!!!
> Rahmen wird es nicht sein.



Bitte auch mal lesen, was ich geschrieben habe.
Es ist auch im Wiegetritt-somit scheidet die sattelstütze aus. Es ist nicht beim Einfedern-insofern scheide ich mal alle Bereiche die Dämpferaufnahme und Hinterbauabstützung betreffen aus, denn die müssten sich dann auch melden. Steuersatz kenne ich von meinem Rad-immer wenn er verschmutzt ist (leider alle paar Monate) beginnt es zu knacken-das klingt anders (dumpfer) -scheidet auch aus. Es ist ein helles Knacken in der Tretlagergegend am Rahmen.


----------



## bestmove (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber bei mir waren die Lagerbolzen trocken. Besonders der über dem Tretlager war für das knacken verantwortlich. Also mal zerlegen und alle 3 Bolzen auf Fett prüfen ...


----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Bislang war alles, was ich an dem neuen Rahmen gesehen habe, 
sehr gut gefettet. Einen weiter oben hatte ich sogar schon draussen. Der über dem Tretlager ist ja leider mit einem Kurbelausbau verbunden, drinnen sind Industrielager, macht das ein Knacken, dass nur beim Treten, nicht aber beim Einfedern zu hören ist????????? So ganz nachvollziehbar ist das für mich nicht.
Und...der rahmen ist neu....naja auf Halde seit 2008 oder eben ein 2.Wahl Stück. Auch das habe ich immer im Hinterkopf. Ich hatte vor 5 Jahren dasselbe Problem an einem neuen Haibike. Auch hier musste der rahmen getauscht werden. Nur war da der Händler zum Glück um die Ecke.


----------



## bestmove (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe glaube ich 3 SXCs aufgebaut und jedesmal waren die Bolzen ziemlich trocken, was unmittelbar, zu teilweise erheblichen Knarzgeräuschen geführt hat. Bevor man also einen SXC Rahmen aufbaut, Bolzen und Lager auf Fett prüfen! Zumindest den über dem Tretlager  ich meine einen Versuch ist es Wert!


----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

O.K:  ich will ja nicht beratungsresistent sein. Und da der Händler weiterhin durch Schweigen glänzt.
P.S. Waren denn Deine Knarzgeräusche auch NUR Tretabhängig???????


----------



## blutbuche (15. Oktober 2012)

@internetti : danke ! 
  @Radical : ... hm - ich mach mal ´n bild nachher , wo das teil drauf is , von dem ich denke ,dass e s spiel hat ... greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (15. Oktober 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> ... Waren denn Deine Knarzgeräusche auch NUR Tretabhängig???????



Bin mir nicht mehr sicher aber ich meine die Geräusche waren ausschließlich beim treten. Neben dem Bolzen auch die 2 Unterlegscheiben fetten ... eben alles ein bissl geschmeidig machen. Zu dieser Maßnahme hatte mir Anfangs auch ein Rocky Händler geraten.


----------



## nrgmac (15. Oktober 2012)

@mr320
Was ist aus Deinem jetzigen Umwerfer geworden?


----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab nur ein bissl schiss wegen der Garantiefrage (wie gesagt Austauschrahmen erst vor einer Woche erhalten). Manche Händler motzen ja schon, wenn sie Werkzeugspuren an den Schrauben sehen. Obwohl an dem Rad ausser Dämpfer, Lenker und Sattelstütze nun eh nichts mehr original ist.......


----------



## internetti (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, die Ursache liegt in einer schief angeschweissten Dämpferaufnahme. DEr zugehörige Bolzen steht stark unter Spannung


----------



## internetti (16. Oktober 2012)

wollte eigentlich noch ein Bild einfügen, aber irgendwie gelingt das nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Bitte auch mal lesen, was ich geschrieben habe.
> Es ist auch im Wiegetritt-somit scheidet die sattelstütze aus. Es ist nicht beim Einfedern-insofern scheide ich mal alle Bereiche die Dämpferaufnahme und Hinterbauabstützung betreffen aus, denn die müssten sich dann auch melden. Steuersatz kenne ich von meinem Rad-immer wenn er verschmutzt ist (leider alle paar Monate) beginnt es zu knacken-das klingt anders (dumpfer) -scheidet auch aus. Es ist ein helles Knacken in der Tretlagergegend am Rahmen.



Nimm mal die Züge aus den Gegenhaltern und geb dort etwas Öl/ Fett bei.
Habe ich schon mehrmals gehabt.


----------



## internetti (16. Oktober 2012)

Liest Du eigentlich??????


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Oktober 2012)

Der Ton und die vielen Fragezeichen laden geradezu ein sich deinem Problem anzunehmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Liest Du eigentlich??????



Meinst du mich?


----------



## internetti (16. Oktober 2012)

Aber Du musst doch zugeben, dass einem dass jetzt suggeriert wird. Ich hatte ja schon einmal gebeten, dass nicht einfach irgendwas geschrieben wird. Damit ist niemandem gedient. Entweder es ist wirklich sachdienlich oder es ist nicht nötig.
Ich bin inzwischen auf eigene Kosten zu meinem Händler (der nicht der authorisierte RM Händler ist) gegangen und er hat mir bestätigt, dass das ein 2. Wahl Rahmen ist. Die Fehlersuche ist somit, wenn auch unglücklich, aber beendet.
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Bemühungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2012)

Du scheinst ein kleiner Schnallnix zu sein?
Ansonsten hättest du mal überlegt, was ich dir geschrieben habe.

Aber du hast Recht, deine Fehlersuche ist hier beendet.


----------



## internetti (16. Oktober 2012)

Wir wollen das nicht auswalzen. Hast eine P.N.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...Aber du hast Recht, deine Fehlersuche ist hier beendet.



Ich muss mich mal eben selbst zitieren.


----------



## Jurek (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich möchte mein slayer sxc 50 aus dem modelljahr 2007 wahrscheinlich demnächst verkaufen.
Und wollte euch um eine knappe Preiseinschätzung bitten, weil ich erst schauen muss ob ich mir mit meinem Erspartem und dem Erlös aus dem Fahrrad ein neues kaufen kann.

Also es handelt sich um das
Rocky Mountain Slayer Sxc 50 mod. 07
Marzocchi Almountain 1 (service letztes jahr)
Fox Float RP 23 pro pedal
Sram x9 trigger (wie neu)
Kind shock i950r
Neue Mavic Crossride Disc Laufräder
Nagelneue Avid Code R Bremsen
Nagelneuer DH Steuersatz
Ergon Ga1 Griffe
760 mm reverse lenker
Relativ neue nobby nic 2,25 reifen
Relativ neues race face tretlager (name entfallen, ist gold ?!)
Lx Umwerfer
X7 schaltwerk
X9 kassette
Race face kurbel

Zum Anschauen noch ein paar Bilder:






























Ich freue mich auf eure Schätzungen.
Das Bike ist in einem Top Zustand. Schaltung und Bremsen wurden frisch eingestellt/entlüftet.

Viele Grüße,
Klaus


----------



## mr320 (16. Oktober 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> @mr320
> Was ist aus Deinem jetzigen Umwerfer geworden?



Ist am Gelenk gebrochen, aber noch am Rad. Da ich ihn nun eh tauschen muss, wäre mir gleich 2fach lieber.
War bestimmt die eine Woche Schweiz dran Schuld, aber die war es wert.


----------



## noie95 (16. Oktober 2012)

@Jurek

ist ein schÃ¶nes rad, wirklich!
ich wÃ¼rde dir 1800â¬ wÃ¼nschen. aber ich denke der gebrauchtmarkt ist so Ã¼berlaufen und vom sxc wurden die letzten modelle neu total verramscht. da kanns mmn gut sein, dass es eher 1200 werden.
verkauf doch die neuen oder guten specialsachen einzeln... ks, lenker, lrs und mach die alten bzw normaln sachen dran. da stehst unterm strich wahrscheinlich besser da
.
.
.
.
oder...
.
.
.
du machst ein fox coil fahrwerk rein, ein paar g`scheite reifen drauf, behÃ¤lst es, hast ein riesengeiles bike und ohne ende freude  
sorry, muÃte ich jetzt einfach sagen. ist halt meine meinung!

jedenfalls viel glÃ¼ck!


----------



## Jurek (16. Oktober 2012)

@noie95

danke für deine Einschätzung. 
Ich bin aber fest entschlossen das bike zu verkaufen.
Denn mittlerweile Suche ich mir etwas schluckfreudigereres was den Hinterbau betrifft. Außerdem ist mir schon zweimal die Achse welche Hinterbaustrebe und Dämpfer verbindet gebrochen. Auch die Alustrebe am Hinterbau ist auf Grund eines Risses schon getauscht. Irgendetwas bei den Federn in der Gabel ist auch schon gebrochen gewesen. Deswegen suche ich etwas stabileres. Denn mittlerweile würde ich halt auch gerne die 5m Drops mitnehmen, ohne darüber nachdenken zu müssen ob das bike das aushält.
Deswegen möchte ich es lieber jetzt im Moment, wo alles wirklich einwandfrei funktioniert verkaufen, bevor ich noch mehr kaputt mache.

Gibt es noch andere Preiseinschätzungen?
Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Till_Mann (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jurek,

vor einem halben Jahr hat ein Freund von mir ein gebrauchtes SXC gekauft. 
Es war ein 2008er Modell, zwar ohne Telestütze und mit günstigern Anbauteilen (Lenker, Steuersatz, Bremsen, Felgen), dafür mit ner Fox 36 Van und nem DHX air Dämpfer.
So wie ich das sehe war das SXC wie deins auch gut in Schuss.

Summa Sumarum hat er 1500 bezahlt.
Ich hoffe ich konne dir ein Anhaltspunkt geben.

Und jetzt? 5 Meter Drop, schluckfreudiger Hinterbau..... RMX?!


----------



## Jurek (16. Oktober 2012)

@Till_Mann

Vielen Dank auch für deine Einschätzung.
Ehrlicherweise habe ich mich innerlich schon für das neue Canyon Torque EX Alpinist entschieden, weil es für 180mm vergleichsweise leicht ist, immernoch guuut uphill-tauglich und reichlich reserven für bergab hat. 
ich suche ein bike für sportlichen uphill aber ich möchts auch bergab richtig krachen lassen können. D.h. hin und wieder bikepark soll das bike schon verkraften. Und da ich keine zwei Bikes möchte, sondern eines mit dem ich auch ohne Lift die Berge hockomme und es bergab laufen lassen kann, fiel mehr oder weniger meine Wahl schon auf das Canyon. Wenn jemand einen geheimtipp weiß, gerne her damit. 
Eigentlich dacht ich, ich komme darum mich hier zu meiner mehr oder weniger postiven Einstellung gegenüber Canyon zu outen 

Jetzt würde ich noch eine Preisempfehlung erwarten dann wäre ich zufrieden und könnte das Bike zum Verkauf anbieten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2012)

ich kann mich noie nur anschlieÃen, 1.500,-â¬ wÃ¤ren schon wÃ¼nschenswert, aber eher unreal.

Mach dir eine gescheite 36er Van und einen DHX 5.0 Coil ins SXC, dann kann es alles.

Das Canyon kenne ich auch.
Du wirst feststellen, dass 180mm Federweg trotz ggf. wenger Gewicht trÃ¤ger zu fahren sind. berauf & bergab.
Am PreisleistungsverhÃ¤ltnis gibt es bei Canyon wohl nix zu bemÃ¤ngeln.


----------



## Jurek (17. Oktober 2012)

Okay, Vielen Dank!


----------



## blutbuche (27. Oktober 2012)

so , aufbau geht weiter


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Oktober 2012)

zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein paar Action-Fotos - Salzburger Land, kurz vor dem großen Schneefall:


----------



## noie95 (30. Oktober 2012)

wo ist die action...??? 

tolle gegend!


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. Oktober 2012)

noie95 schrieb:


> wo ist die action...???



klein u versteckt 

würd mich übrigens über ein "gefällt mir" sehr freuen, das bild ist nämlich in die engere wahl zum "foto des tages" gekommen. danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2012)

geile gegend , da würd´ich jetzt auch gern rumgurken


----------



## ChuckNoland (11. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
will meinem Slayer einen DHX Coil Dämpfer gönnen.Passt der ohne Probleme in den 16.5 Rahmen?Auf was muss ich achten(Einbaulänge,Federhärte bei 77 kg fahrfertig usw.)?
Hab was dieses Thema angeht keine erfahrung,deshalb bin ich für jede Tipps dankbar!


----------



## noie95 (11. November 2012)

ChuckNoland schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> will meinem Slayer einen DHX Coil Dämpfer gönnen.Passt der ohne Probleme in den 16.5 Rahmen?Auf was muss ich achten(Einbaulänge,Federhärte bei 77 kg fahrfertig usw.)?
> Hab was dieses Thema angeht keine erfahrung,deshalb bin ich für jede Tipps dankbar!




gleiche dämpfermaße wie bei einem air
200+57
ich denke ob jetzt 16,5 oder 19 ist egal. die kinematik und der hinterbau ist bei allen rahmengrößen gleich. ebenso einbauposition und bauraum für den dämpfer... muß ja auch, sonst müßten die dämpfer mit den rahmengrößen mitschrumpfen  

ich habe auch den dhx5 coil. paßt ins bike ohne probleme.
ev mußt du, je nach kinematilk toleranz und toleranz des federtellers den federteller auf der federabgewanden seite etwas anphasen. 
ich wiege fahrfertig zw 85 und 87 kilo, fahre eine 500er nukeproof titanfeder. das ist bei 3,25mm vorspannung 25% sag.
ich denke du könntest mal mit ner 450 anfangen. das dürfte ganz gut passen.
vielleicht mußt 2 oder 3federn kaufen (in stahl) und testen. hab ich auch gemacht. (gibts ja gebraucht günstig) und die mit der es am besten geht kaufst dann in titan. 

 für deine entscheidung. ich sag dir, du wirst es nicht bereuen und hast ein neues bike.

ich hoffe nur, du hast keine talas vorn drin. am besten ne van, weil sonst ist es ******* mit der balance.... bei mir wars so, das die schöne "neue" progressive kennlinie des hinterbaus nicht mehr zu der linearen eher degressiven der talasgabel gepaßt hat. viell ist es bei ner float besser. ich habe dann meine talas zur van gemacht. und schwub die wub gabel und hinterbau herrlich harmonisch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2012)

jup, kann ihm zu beipflichten


----------



## ChuckNoland (13. November 2012)

Danke für die Tipps,da werde ich mich mal auf die Suche machen!!
Als Gabel hab ich die Float die in den 2008 Modellen verbaut wurden.Bin echt mal auf den Dämpfer gespannt,da hier so geschwärmt wird!Sobald ich einen hab gibts ein paar Bilder!


----------



## nrgmac (2. Dezember 2012)

Ist gerade einer im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 150â¬ mit 500er Feder.

BTW: Hat schon einer einen HighRoller II im Hinterbau versucht? Passt das Ding da durch ohne zu schubbern?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2012)

Auf der 5.1 ist es schon eng weil die Außenkanten der Außenstollen recht weit zum Felgenhorn ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## nrgmac (2. Dezember 2012)

Mist! Dann bleibt hinten der Alte in 2.35 und vorne kommt im Frühjahr der Neue in Maxxterra für den 2.5 Minion Maxxpro. 

Danke für die Info! Geh jetzt erst mal im Schnee spielen.


----------



## BastianG (17. Dezember 2012)

falls noch jemand ein Slayer sucht, meins ist zu verkaufen.


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/88380-rocky-mountain-slayer-sxc-70-19


----------



## noie95 (18. Dezember 2012)

"sportlicher" preis!... viel glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. Dezember 2012)

....hey !! will nach weihnachten das  Rm  fertig bauen . welche länge nehm´ich am besten beim schLATWERK ? WILL 3 X 9 FAHREN  ..danke , gruss, k.


----------



## noie95 (24. Dezember 2012)

shortcage wird nicht gehen
mediumcage (gibts glaube ich nur beim saint) kannst du gesamtkapa von 37 fahren. mußt halt ausrechnen ob das mit deiner kettenblatt kombo/ritzelpaket reicht. wobei ich denke das es eng wird.
was willst fahren?
wenn du den klassiker nimmst
44/32/22 = 22 
34/11 =  23
wirds auch mit mediumcage nicht gehen da du dafür 45er kapazität brauchst.

also bleibt dann doch nur longcage

nur ne frage von mir:
warum fährst nicht 2fach vorn? ich hab auch lange an 3fach festgehalten und dieses jahr umgestellt auf 2fach. es ist super! bei 34/11 und 22/36 vermisse ich das 44er nie!


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2012)

hmmmm- fahre das klassische 44-32-22 .... hast aber recht , könnte auch auf 2 fach umsteigen ... werd´s mal andenken   danke schon mal !!! greez , k.


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2013)

... s.o..s. !!!! 

...bike ist quasi fertig - hab aber nun ein problem mit dem umwerfer . ist ein xt - er war auch zuvor dran ( beim vorbesitzer) - ich krieg es nicht hin , dass er ordentlich schaltet - das grosse kettenblatt macht probleme . viel luft , ihn noch höher zu machen , ist nicht mehr ... jemand nen tip ?? wollte eig. heute proberollen ..  danke , greez , k.


----------



## noie95 (6. Januar 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... s.o..s. !!!!
> 
> ...bike ist quasi fertig - hab aber nun ein problem mit dem umwerfer . ist ein xt - er war auch zuvor dran ( beim vorbesitzer) - ich krieg es nicht hin , dass er ordentlich schaltet - das grosse kettenblatt macht probleme . viel luft , ihn noch höher zu machen , ist nicht mehr ... jemand nen tip ?? wollte eig. heute proberollen ..  danke , greez , k.



hast du eine andere kurbel eingebaut?
falls ja messe die kettenlinie nach. zb bei raceface kurbel kannst du die kettenlinie verändern.
ich hatte auch nen xt aus 2008 lange an meinem bike. am besten hat es mit ner 50mm kettenlinie funktioniert. als ich mal 52 probiert habe bin ich nicht mehr aufs große kettenblatt gekommen


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2013)

ah , danke , mach ich gleich mal. es ist eine fsa dran . was vorher drauf war , weiss ich leider nicht, hab nur den rahmen mit dämpfer gekauft ... danke !!!


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2013)

sooo, da isser ....  leider wars fürs draussenbild zu spät ... morgen , dann !


----------



## blutbuche (7. Januar 2013)

..und noch 2 von draussen . war auch ´ne kurze runde fahren .sowas von geil !!


----------



## noie95 (7. Januar 2013)

bau doch mal nen ordentlichen lenker dran  dann wirds noch besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. Januar 2013)

ups , wieso -is ´n race face - hab ihn heut´noch ein wenig in der position verändert . warum magst ihn nicht ??


----------



## noie95 (8. Januar 2013)

das sieht auf dem foto so komisch aus... als ob die lenkerenden nach aussen hin nach unten gehen.
aber wenn du damit gut klarkommst, dann ist er richtig!


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2013)

nee, das scheint nur so , der is ganz normal . ich mach nachher im wald nochmal bilder - auch eins , wo man den lenker genauer sieht ..


----------



## blutbuche (23. Januar 2013)

.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2013)

kaum wiederzufinden?


----------



## blutbuche (26. Januar 2013)

naja , adlerauge aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2013)

hat mal jemand den 2,4er Fat Albert im SXC- Carbonhinterbau gefahren?
Möglichst mit 24mm Felge.
Wieveil Platz ist da rechts & links?
Big Betty geht trotz 62mm bestens durch weil die Seitenstollen recht weit zur Felge hin angeordnet sind.


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Januar 2013)

Gefahren hab ich ihn, ja, allerdings auf der Flow. Viel Platz ist nicht und bei Matsch ging er mir schon auf den Keks.
Besonders übel fand ich wie oft das Ding gröbere Schotterbrocken aufgesammelt und damit den Hinterbau zermackt hat, die Selbstreinigung im Ganzen war ziemlich übel.
Da er auch gern Steine geworfen hat flog er schnell wieder runter  Der MK2 ist vom Grip nur wenig schlechter und hat das Problem bisher nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2013)

danke für die info.
eine big betty hattest du nicht zufällig zum vergleich?


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Januar 2013)

Ne, Betty habe ich lange nicht mehr gefahren. Ich meine die war nicht so breit allerdings mochte ich die Betty nie besonders.


----------



## noie95 (29. Januar 2013)

ich hab mit dem fetten albert mal die alpen ge"x"t...
hatte ihn auf meiner ex5.1 felge. die ist glaub 28mm breit.
aber ehrlich fand ich den adelbert nie toll. betty weiß ich nicht... die marry war immer besser wie der albert. meinem gefühl nach.
aber warum steckst nicht einfach nen minion front 2.5 exo falt rein. ich finde den soooo geil. besser wie die marry.

ähm ja wieder zur frage.
er ging auf der meiner 5.1 problems durch den hinterbau. allerdings war weniger platz wie bei der marry. und es hat mir das klebeband das ich auf die carbonstrebe klebe auch wdr abgerubbelt gehabt nachm ax. irgendwann schleift er wohl dann doch hin u wdr mal an der strebe.


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Januar 2013)

Die 5.1 ist innen nur 21mm breit. Mary bringt auf alle Fälle nochmal mehr Ruhe rein als der Albert, klar, war (mir zumindest) allerdings auch schon bald zu zäh zum normalen Fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2013)

der Reifen soll 850km/ 12.500hm Atlasgebirge & Sahara machen.
Bisher habe ich ich den 2,4er Ardent für so AX gefahren, der geht nur knapp durch den Hinterbau, schrabbt.
Die BigBetty ist zwar breiter, passt aber deutlich besser.

Vielleicht fahre ich einfach wieder den Ardent.

MüdeMarry in der Wüste????


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Januar 2013)

Wieso willst du das Rocky denn in die Wüste schicken?  Klingt auf alle Fälle spannend!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2013)

Ja, da soll es hin.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Februar 2013)

Dann ist der Vorschlag von noie95 mit dem Minion gar nicht mal so schlecht. 
Die Betty ist schon ein verdammt dickes, schweres Ding und eng wirds im Hinterbau übrigens auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enzo2301 (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

bin noch neu hier und möchte mal nachfragen wie eure Erfahrungen mit dem Slayer SXC 70 sind. Bin seit kurzem auch Besitzer eines neuwertigen SXC70, habe es mir für den Wiedereinstieg gekauft und möchte nun wieder mehr biken.

Gruß aus Darmstadt
Enzo


----------



## noie95 (24. Februar 2013)

hi Enzo,

ich hab meins seit 2008.
ich finds toll das rad, ehrlich! es ist viell ein 1-1,5kg zu schwer ggü den heutigen enduros aber scheiß drauf.
dank des steilen sitzwinkel komm ich gut überall hoch, habe auch schon nen alpx gemacht und diverse mehrtagestouren. alles kein problem
bergab ist es ne wucht, das bike kann immer noch mehr wie ich  
wobei ich aber keine bikepark springereien mehr mache und keine 4x strecken befahre. also kann ich dazu nix sagen.
aber auf freiem geläuf ist es echt ein tolles bike.

also wenn dich das etwas "alte design" (langes dünnes steuerrohr, nur 68° lenkwinkel) nicht stört, dann hast du viel spaß. es sieht ja ansonsten immer noch richtig geil aus, oder!?

das einzige problem das ich habe ist die sache mit dem verziehen des schaltauges beim spannen des hinterrades; da such ich noch immer nach lösungen weil ich denke das daher mein ghostshifting kommt.

dann habe ich nach langem überlegen 2010 den dhx air gegen nen dhx coil getauscht und die talas gegen ne van (talaseinheit raus, van rein, ca 100)). das war für mich absolut das beste was ich machen konnte. ist wie ein anderes bike bergab. und kommischerweise gehts auch bergauf besser da dank der progressiveren stahlfederwirkung da der hinterbau viel viel weniger einsinkt.

also viel spaß


----------



## Enzo2301 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir einige Bikes bei den HÃ¤ndler angeschaut, alles was mir gefallen hatte lag bei 2500â¬ aufwÃ¤rts. Habe dann das Slayer SXC 70 mit toller Ausstattung zum fairen Preis bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen (nur 60km entfernt von mir) gefunden.
Das Bike hatte auch noch meine RahmengrÃ¶Ãe und ich habe mich direkt wohl drauf gefÃ¼hlt und ich mag auch einen steileren Sitzwinkel, fÃ¤hrt sich fÃ¼r mich angenehmer.
Die 1-1,5Kg sind mir nicht so aufgefallen, denke mal bei sportlichen 87kg (mache noch Kraftsport) fÃ¤llt das auch weniger ins Gewicht.  
Das Design hatte mir sofort gefallen und ich bin froh das ich mir kein neues Bergamont Threesome geholt habe fÃ¼r mehr Geld. 
Das Slayer SXC welches ich mir geholt habe steht da wie neu, alle VerschleiÃteile sind neu und das Bike wurde kaum gefahren, da der Besitzer noch 5 weitere Fullys in der Garage hatte.
Ich werde es nun erstmal fahren und dann schauen ob ich noch was Ã¤ndern werden, aber es hat schon einige Updates bekommen.


----------



## noie95 (24. Februar 2013)

schönes rad! gefällt mir

ich weiß ja nicht wo du vor hast damit zu fahren... aber wenn das gelände für das bike artgerecht werden sollte, solltest schon ein paar g`scheite reifen draufmachen  der racing ralle ist nicht gerade so das "lenkungswunder"....


----------



## Enzo2301 (24. Februar 2013)

Das Bike habe ich genau so gekauft, den Vorderreifen werde ich noch tauschen. Weiß auch nicht wieso der Vorbesitzer vorne den Racing Ralph in 26x2,25 gefahren ist und hinten den Nobby Nic in 26x2,4.
Werde mir die Tage für vorne auch den Nobby Nic Evo in 26x2,4 bestellen.
Oder habt ihr eine bessere Empfehlung?!
Fahre normale CC Touren, leichte Trails, ab und zu mal Straße... also gut gemischt.

Die Slayer SXC 70 sind ja recht selten, wie werden diese als neuwertiges Bike mit dieser Ausstattung noch gehandelt?!


----------



## noie95 (24. Februar 2013)

ich glaube so selten sind die gar nicht. außerdem wurden sie zum modelwechsel sxc auf new new slayer total verrampscht. also die preise sind total im keller. bei den gebrauchten zumindest.... denke bei neuen(wertigen) wirds net anders sein.

nn vorne ist sicher besser wie ein rr in 2,25"

aber ich würde gleich was anderes draufmachen weil nn auch net besonders ist. ein fat albert wäre schon die bessere wahl oder ein muddy marry in 2,35. mit dem hab ich mal nen alpenx gemacht.

am besten finde ich nen maxxis minion front in 2,5" exo faltbar für vorne und hinten. absolut beste was ich je gefahren hab und 80km/3000hm in 9h geht mit dem auch


----------



## Enzo2301 (24. Februar 2013)

Das heisst?! Was würde man deiner Meinung nach noch für ein richtig gutes Slayer SXC 70 derzeit noch zahlen?! 
Hatte im Netz keine weiteren gebrauchten Slayer SXC gefunden. Meines ist 2010 gekauft worden, ist aber Model 2009 glaube ich.
Bin jetzt am überlegen, derzeit ist hinten noch ein neuer Nobby Nic drauf, ob ich mir günstig auch einen Nobby Nic in 2,4" besorge und beide runter fahre... und beim nächsten mal auf was anderes wechsle?!
Mit dem Fat Albert habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht, habe ich auf meinem alten Bike drauf.

Mal schauen was ich bei den Reifen finde und an Schnäppchen machen kann.
Ist ein 2,5" nicht schon extrem breit?! Geht doch bestimmt einiges an Performance verloren wenn man mal Asphalt fährt?!


----------



## noie95 (24. Februar 2013)

man kann die maxxis zoll angaben nicht 1:1 mit denen von schwalbe vergleichen. ein maxxis (auÃer ardent so viel ich weiÃ) ist immer schmÃ¤ler wie ein schwalbe mit gleicher zollangabe. zb ist mein muddy marry 2,35" auf meiner felge 60mm breit und mein mininion 2,5" auf der gleichen felge 59mm.
meiner meinung nach ist das grenzmass beim sxc hinterbau (mit meiner felge dt swiss ex5.1d) 62mm. dieses breite geht zwar noch rein und schleift im unbelasteten zustand nicht, aber es wird im fahrbetrieb durch die laufradverwindung (zb anliegerdurchfahrt, schnelle kurven auf griffigem untergrund) der reifen an der kohlefaserstrebe kurzzeitig reiben. klebe daher auf jedenfall gewebetabe in diesen bereich und erneure es hin und wdr wenn du nen reifen ab 60mm draufhast.

warum nimmst du nicht gleich nen fat albert fÃ¼r vorne??? der geht echt besser wie der schw*** nic  vorallem wenns nass ist taugt der nn gar nix. das ist ne crosscountry pelle kein enduroreifen.

hinten kannst ihn ja drauflassen und runterschrubben. rollen tut er ja gut.

meiner meinung und beobachtung des marktes nach bekommst du fÃ¼r ein gebrauchtes 2008 mit neuem antrieb, frischgemachten fahrwerk, neuen belÃ¤gen und lrs in gutem zustand nicht mehr wie 1500â¬ (wenn Ã¼berhaupt). eher 1300â¬ (denke ich kann mich auch irren aber so weit werde ich nicht wegliegen)
wobei es egal ist welches bj da sich geometrisch seit beginn 2007 nix geÃ¤ndert hat. nur ab 2009 oder 2010 kam anstelle des dhx ein float rein.
ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde eh ein 2007 oder 2008 bevorzugen weil sie mmn nach schÃ¶ner lackiert waren.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2013)

Irgendwo in dem Zeitraum wurde doch auch die Fertigung von Kanada nach Taiwan verlegt meine ich. Daß das den Preis nicht unberührt läßt erscheint mir wenig verwunderlich.
Daß gerade die Engländer die Teile für wenig bis nix rausgehauen haben war allerdings schon krass. 
Nu ja, man zieht halt (aus beidem) seine Schlüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (25. Februar 2013)

Enzo2301 schrieb:


> Das heisst?! Was würde man deiner Meinung nach noch für ein richtig gutes Slayer SXC 70 derzeit noch zahlen?! ...


Die Frage läst sich pauschal so nicht beantworten.
Wobei meiner Erfahrung nach Jahrgang und Zustand beinahe keine Rolle spielen, da der Preis ohnehin eher vom Käufer diktiert als vom Verkäufer bestimmt wird.
Mein SXC ist seit Juli 2012 im Bikemarkt und in der Zeit habe ich genau 1 (!)  Anfrage bekommen. Selbst wenn man der Meinung ist, dass es preislich zu hoch angesetzt sein könnte, schließe ich daraus, dass das Interesse an so einem Bike eher gering ausfällt.
Spielraum in den Preisverhandlungen gewähre ich grundsätzlich über Komponentenwahl und -tausch. Bevor ich also das Bike als zu billig anbiete, lass ich lieber den Interessenten seine Vorstellungen äussern und dann einigt man sich schon irgendwie.
Daher sind fixe Preisvorstellungen, wie du sie genannt hast, illusorisch. Ob du für dein Bike 2000 bekommst oder nur 1000 hängt stark von dem ab, der es dir abkaufen möchte.
Du hast ja bis jetzt noch nicht gesagt, was du bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen dafür bezahlt hast. Dann könnte man dir hier sagen, ob das angemessen war oder nicht.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2013)

Bei einem Rad dieser Art würde ich auch fast behaupten daß es oft mehr Käufer für Einzelteile (Rahmen solo) gibt als für komplette Räder.
Manchmal, weil man lieber ganz individuell aufbauen möchte, ein ander Mal weil sich durch die Eichhörnchen-Taktik ein Rad aufbauen läßt was anders nicht finanzierbar wäre.
Die Kategorie hier erfordert in meinen Augen auch viel Vertrauen bzw. alternativ einen sehr wohlwollenden Preis weil der Grad der Beanspruchung von außen oft schlecht einzuschätzen ist.


----------



## Enzo2301 (25. Februar 2013)

Dann ist die Nachfrage bei dem Bike wohl eher gering.
Also ich habe für das Bike 1600 gezahlt, findet ihr den Preis angemessen?!
Das Slayer ist gut ausgestattet und steht noch wie neuwertig da.
Ich war noch am überlegen ob ich mir ein Cube Stereo oder ein Bergamont Threesome 8.2 holen sollte, aber das Slayer hatte mir mehr zugesagt, die Geometrie und die Sitzposition haben mir sehr gut gefallen beim SXC.
Zur Austattung, an dem Slayer SXC70 welches ich gekauft haben wurden noch ein paar Dinge aufgewertet.
So ist ein Syncros FR Light Laufradsatz montiert, ein Werfer hinten Sram X0, vorne ein XTR Werfer, die Raceface Kurbel ist nagelneu, die Magura Bremsen sind auch neu, sowie die Kassette hinten.
Die Neuteile wurden noch nie gefahren und das ganze Bike wurde scheinbar noch nie wirklich viel oder richtig gefahren, es hat nicht einen Kratzer oder Steinschlag.
Hoffe halt das ich nicht so doof war und zuviel gezahlt habe, sondern ein gutes Bike fürs Geld bekommen habe. Bin jetzt auch nicht so der Profi wie andere hier, kenne mich mittelmäßig aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich denke wenn du Spaß mit dem Bike hast war der Preis OK.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn man bedenkt, daÃ der Rahmen einen UVP von 2600-2700â¬ hatte, kann man sich da wohl nicht direkt beschweren.
In meinen Augen hat das Ganze auch weniger was mit der Nachfrage als eher dem Angebot zu tun. Die RÃ¤der wurden de facto in England zu unsÃ¤glich niedrigen Preisen verschleudert und das SXC sitzt mitten in einer Sparte die derzeit extrem viele Ãnderungen und Neuerungen bekommt.
Manch einer, der heute sucht, erwartet in der Klasse dann eben schon integrierte Lagerschalen, Tapered-Aufnahme beim Steuersatz und eine Aufnahme fÃ¼r 12mm-Steckachsen oder eine PM-Bremsaufnahme. 
Es Ã¤ndert sich halt stÃ¤ndig was und jede Ãnderung kann ein Argument fÃ¼r einen verlangten Preisnachlass sein.


----------



## Enzo2301 (25. Februar 2013)

Das Slayer wie es da steht hatte einen Neupreis von über 5000 und es ist noch neuwertig (steht da wie aus dem Laden), daher denke ich war 1600 ein fairer Preis.
Und ich brauche auch nicht unbedingt den neusten Stand der Technik, wirklich besser fahren sich die 2013 Modelle in der 2000 Preisklasse auch nicht als das Slayer SXC wie ich es jetzt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (25. Februar 2013)

mein rat an dich:
mach dir keinen kopf. 1600â¬ so wie du es jetzt hast ist echt ein guter gÃ¼nstiger preis. und du hast ein geiles rad gekauft. konzentrier dich aufs geniesen!
ist besser wie dir nen kopf zu machen wegen dem geld. ein rad in der klasse kostet halt geld. ein neue, aktuelles min 3500â¬ eher sogar 4000. und ein sxc kann genau so viel wie die aktuellen bikes. also mach dich dran und finde es raus....!!!

btw ich hab fÃ¼r meins damals 4,4kâ¬ bezahlt und ich bereue bis heute keinen einzigen cent! im gegenteil....


----------



## isartrails (26. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn du Spaß mit dem Bike hast war der Preis OK.


Das kann man so unterschreiben.
Auch 2000 wären noch okay gewesen, wenn er Spaß mit dem Bike hat....


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (3. März 2013)

Hey, kann mir jemand ein Bild von der Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager schicken? Fahre bisher immer nur mit einem Kettenblatt, da ich aber bissl Pause hatte hilft so nen kleines doch schonmal den ein oder anderen hügel hoch ;-)

Habe bereits in alten Posts gelesen, dass der XT 750 z.B passt. Aber wie die Leitung von unten bis zum Umwerfer kommt ist mir noch ein Rätsel 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2013)

du brauchst da unten so eine Gleitschiene.
Das ist ein Standardteil und fasst 2 Züge.


----------



## Enzo2301 (4. März 2013)

Ja Spass habe ich mit dem Bike, habe gestern mal meine erste kleine Tour gemacht und muss sagen das Bike fährt sich echt toll.
Dann ist ja alles ok wenn selbst 2000 noch ok gewesen wären 

Das einzige was ich ändern werde ist die Bereifung, der Racing Ralph vorne hat zu wenig Gripp, vorallem wenn man mal auf Schnee kommt.
Der Nobby Nic hinten geht. Aber 26x2,4 geht gerade so hinten.
Vielleicht werde ich auf 26x2,35 vorne und hinten wechseln.

Wie ist das bei euren SXC, habt ihr hinten wo Schwinge, Dämpfer und Rahmen zusammengeführt werden auch ein wenig Spiel wenn ihr leicht auf den Sattel drückt?! Es nur ein klein wenig Spiel im Lager aber man spürt es.
Habe die Stelle auf dem Foto im Anhang mit einem kleinen roten Pfeil markiert.
Habt ihr bei Vorder und Hinterbremse die gleichen Druckpunkte?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2013)

Dort wo der pfeil ist darf kein Spiel sein.
Bist du sicher, dass es nicht am Dämpferauge ist?
(Dort ist es nämlich die Regel, aber einfach zu beheben)

Hier findest du alle Infos zum SXC http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2010_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf


----------



## Enzo2301 (4. März 2013)

Sicher bin ich mir nicht, das bisschen Spiel kam nur von dort unten aus der Gegend. Das Dämpferauge ist ja auch gleich drunter, könnte also auch von dort kommen. Muss nochmal genauer schauen.


----------



## Burmi98 (13. März 2013)

Habe ich irgend etwas verpasst? In der Bucht Deutschland 3 (!) aufgebaute SXC ?? Und ein Rahmenset... Gab es ja noch nie in der Fülle...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (13. März 2013)

Slayer mit Totem  und Hussefelt-Komponenten. 18kg? 
Son rot/weißer könnte mir auch noch als Reserve gefallen. Aber nicht für den Preis...


----------



## Burmi98 (13. März 2013)

Ja, der Rahmen ist wirklich schön, war schon häufiger drin, und der Preis sinkt auch noch weiter...
Und zum erstgenannten: 180er Gabel und höheres Gewicht bringen wohl vermeintlich mehr satte Sicherheit bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (15. März 2013)

zur info, wer lust hat... ist echt ne super gegend dort zum enduro/allmountain fahren! hoch runter hoch runter ohne ende!
die einladung ist ein Ã¼bertrag ausm rotwild threat....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PFALZ- TREFFEN 2013:

Wie bereits im Winter angedeutet, soll es 2013 wieder ein Treffen in der Pfalz geben:

* Fr. 19.04.- So 21.04.
* 76835 Weyher in der Pfalz, http://www.weyher.de/ 
* Startpunkt je 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Feuerwehrhaus Josef- Meyer- Str. ~10 (gegenÃ¼ber GaststÃ¤tte Kronprinz)
* Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst, das Kaff ist klein
* zu Trails o. Ã¤. kann sich ja mal jemand Ã¤uÃern, der schon dabei war
* Gemeinsames Abendessen usw. kÃ¶nnen wir vor Ort noch ausmachen
* easy biken ohne Stress, aber mit vielen flowigen Trails (Trailanteil 80- 90%)
* Protektoren sinnvoll
* schissegal welches Bike man fÃ¤hrt!


Wer dabei ist:
- bitte den Beitrag zitieren
- an Anfang und Ende die Bezeichnung [ quote ] entfernen
- Schriftfarbe âgrÃ¼nâ wÃ¤hlen
- sich mit auf die Liste setzen

1. RedPulli (Fr- So)
2. RockyRider66 (Fr- So)
3. noie95 (sa/so)
4. grosser (Fr- So)
5. egoibc (Sa/So) reise Fr nachmittag an
6. liquidsky (Fr)
7. prodigy (Fr)
8.
9.
.

*Wie sieht es aus?
Sind alle Bike wegen des Wetters hinter dem Ofen?
Lasst uns doch einfach eine konditionsfreie Tour fahren.
Der April soll mit gutem Wetter auftrumpfen.

Hier noch mal 2 Videos zum anfÃ¼ttern:






 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwgBu1YuB4s"]Pfalz- Treffen- 2012/ Teil 2.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyNCyret98"]Pfalz-Treffen-2012.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## mista.shilla (28. März 2013)

Servus in die Runde. Ich hab mir nun einen jahreandauernden Traum erfüllt und endlich mal alle Teile für mein Slayer zusammengekauft. 
Nun ists fertig und bis ins Detail so wie ich es haben wollte. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## noie95 (29. März 2013)

sieht klasse aus!

warum hast keine 36er gabel genommen?


----------



## Ernie (29. März 2013)

Schönes bike. Ich hatte anfangs auch die Fox32 drin, macht das Slayer eher zum Allmountain, dann aber sinnvollerweise mit leichtem Laufradsatz.  Hab jetzt die 160er Lyric verbaut und die ist echt der Hammer. Super Ansprechverhalten und steif ohne Ende. Und qualitätsmässig tut sich da nichts zu Fox. Die Aufkleber sind sogar überlackiert, was bei Fox nicht so ist...
Ich würde dir raten, eine standesgemässe 160er Gabel einzubauen, das Rad macht mehr Spass damit, vor allem bergab.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (29. März 2013)

schönes Rad, aber ne andere Gabel müsste wirklich rein...

Schade, daß Weyher so weit weg liegt. Die Abfahrten auf den Videos sind wirklich Klasse. Hätte ich wirklich Lust drauf. Aber schnell mal von der Ostsee runter...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2013)

oh, das ist leider weit.
Aber es würde sich lohnen!


----------



## mista.shilla (31. März 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> sieht klasse aus!
> 
> warum hast keine 36er gabel genommen?



Ich wollte mir ein Allmountain Bike aufbauen, fand dafür den Slayer Rahmen schon immer am schönsten. Deshalb sollte es der sein. Die 32 Fox ist ein guter Kompromiss für meine Bedürfnisse, denke ich. Zudem wiegt das Rad, so wie es da steht knapp was unter 13 kg. Geht eigentlich... Also ich bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2013)

Wenn du die Gelegenheit eine 160er Gabel zu probieren, dann mach das mal.
Das SXC fährt sich damit ausgeglichener da sowieso schon die Geo dafür.


----------



## Der Toni (31. März 2013)

Ich hab auch schon eine 32er im SXC gehabt. Ist kein Vergleich zur 36er. Da liegen Welten zwischen. Höre auf den Rat meiner Vorredner und probier es aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (31. März 2013)

Mir gefällt die 32er Gabel besser. Gut, mag auch an der unterirdischen Performance der 36er Fox und dem Durchsacken des Dämpfers gelegen haben aber die Geo ist auch mit kürzerer Gabel noch sehr gut.
Der Aufbau schaut, mit kleinen Scheiben und den Reifen, auch nicht unbedingt so aus als würde der Vorteil bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, den die 36er Gabel haben kann, genutzt werden.


----------



## blutbuche (2. April 2013)

....


----------



## noie95 (2. April 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....



sieht super aus...
genau richtig fürs pfalztreffen...  hast lust? komm doch auch dazu
dann bin ich nicht ganz so allein unter dem rot-wild 

mach bloß noch einen paar g`scheite reifen drauf


----------



## blutbuche (3. April 2013)

..mal gucken , reizen würds mich schon 
hattests du  nicht  auch nobbys auf deinem slayer  hab´noch 2 marys hier rumfliegen , könnt´also wechseln.. greez , k.


----------



## noie95 (4. April 2013)

ja ich hatte auch mal nobbies. daher meine ich, zu wissen wovon ich rede 
war wirklich mit abstand der schlechteste für mich.

wenn du in die pfalz kommst, dann mach auf jedenfall die muddy mary drauf. die sind wirklich gut.
und keine angst wg berghochfahren... wir lassen das wirkl immer gaaaaanz entspannt angehen. da gibts null stress. man braucht die körner schließlich fürs bergabspaßhaben


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2013)

da geht es aber eher um den Duchschlagschutz.
Zur Not geht da sicher auch Nobby, Müde Mary ist aber entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChuckNoland (22. April 2013)

So hier mal mein SXC mit dem Coil.Geht super!!!Danke für eure Hilfe!



url=http://fo[tos.mtb-news.de/p/1358071]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2013)

Gute Entscheidung!
Aber deine Feder scheint recht kurz, oder stark vorgespannt?


----------



## ChuckNoland (23. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung!
> Aber deine Feder scheint recht kurz, oder stark vorgespannt?


Ist ne 450er Feder,und hab sie eingestellt wie es die Anleitung von Fox sagt.Feder auf Spannung und dann nicht mehr als zwei Umdrehungen.Oder?Will noch ne härtere Feder ausprobieren aber finde mich noch nicht so richtig zurecht was ich da brauch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2013)

und wieveiel Hub hat die Feder?


----------



## ChuckNoland (24. April 2013)

Ist 2,37".Was fahrt ihr für eine länge?Hab gerade mal nach ner 500er Feder geschaut,passen die Marzocchi auch in den dhx?Hat die länge was mit den mit der Dämpferabstimmung zu tun?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

die länge hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem dämpfer zu tun.
Die Feder muss nur mindestens den Dämpferhub abdecken können.

Bei dir: 2,37 x 25,4= 60,2mm, ist also für 57mm Hub ausreichend.


----------



## ChuckNoland (25. April 2013)

Ok dank dir!


----------



## Partizan23 (26. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> der Reifen soll 850km/ 12.500hm Atlasgebirge & Sahara machen.
> Bisher habe ich ich den 2,4er Ardent für so AX gefahren, der geht nur knapp durch den Hinterbau, schrabbt.
> Die BigBetty ist zwar breiter, passt aber deutlich besser.
> 
> ...



nimm den maxxis minion in der enduro-version. passt gut in den hinterbau...


----------



## Besenstrich (25. Mai 2013)

Damenrad!

Finde das Slayer der Dame des Hauses sollte mal wieder gezeigt werden.
Sie ist nach wie vor begeistert.







Grüsse Ralph


----------



## nrgmac (26. Mai 2013)

Schickes Teil!



mista.shilla schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir ein Allmountain Bike aufbauen, fand dafür den Slayer Rahmen schon immer am schönsten. Deshalb sollte es der sein. Die 32 Fox ist ein guter Kompromiss für meine Bedürfnisse, denke ich. Zudem wiegt das Rad, so wie es da steht knapp was unter 13 kg. Geht eigentlich... Also ich bin zufrieden damit.



Bei Bedarf hat RS die neue Pike im Angebot. Hat sogar eine QR15 und würde somit 1:1 in das Bike passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2013)

schönes teil !! den gelben aufkleber würd´ich mal abmachen ..


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Mai 2013)

und die Fischhupe


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Mai 2013)

Vor allem die Hupe... ansonsten isses echt nice! Vlt noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## jones88 (1. Juni 2013)

meins


----------



## mountydb (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

bitte nicht gleich steinigen, hab in den unzähligen Slayer, new Slayer und SXC Seiten ein bisschen den Durchblick verloren..

Ich selber habe ein Switch SL in 19,5" mit 36er Talas usw neu aufgebaut -> echt top aber bei langen bergauftouren naja...

Ich würde mir gern ein ähnliches aber deutlich kletterfreudigeres Bike mit doch einigen Reserven noch dazuaufbauen. -Endurotouren.
Sind mit dem 70,5 Sitzwinkel vom Switch auf dauer eher anstrengend.

Meine Fragen:

Ist die Geometrie des Slayer  besser uphill geeignet?

Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede zwischen Slayer 2006 einem 2008er und einem 2008-2009er SXC?

Ich selber habe fahrfertig um die 100kg bei 1,90m und habe an einen 19" Rahmen gedacht?

Welche Dämpfereinbaulängen haben denn die einzelen Modelle 2006 bis 2009 inkl SXC? Ich möchte den 184mm verhindern.

Gibt es irgendwelche Schwachstellen die man wissen sollte? 

Leider finde ich keine Geometrietabellen der einzelnen Jahrgänge. 
und es verwirrt oft dass es ein Slayer ein SC und einen Slayer FR geben soll? 

Danke

LG Dieter


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Juni 2013)

2006 müßte fast noch das alte Slayer sein (heißt "new Slayer", das ganz alte sah quasi aus wie damals das Element mit Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr).
2007 bis 2009 hatten die Räder einen 200x57 Dämpfer verbaut, große Unterschiede zwischen den Jahren gibt es nicht. Die Achsen der frühesten Modelle konnten brechen und wurden daher geändert (lassen sich leicht tauschen), zur besseren Einstellung/Montage des Umwerfers wurde zudem die Schwinge später gelöchert. 
Die früheren Modelle waren zudem in Kanada geschweißt, zum Schluß kamen sie meines Wissens dann aus Taiwan (und waren günstiger zu haben).
Um bergauf zu fahren ist das Rad definitiv gut geeignet. Damit das richtig entspannt gelingt sollte man allerdings wahlweise einen Dämpfer mit Plattform/Klettermodus, absenkbare Gabel und/oder niedrige Front haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2013)

Dieter,

ab 2006 haben alle Slayers 152mm Federweg mit 200/ 57mm Dämpfer.

2006 war der Hinterbau etwas anders angelenkt als bei den SXC ab 2007.
Das SXC wurde mit seinem Hinterbau etwas mehr auf uphill getrimmt.

Ich habe damit sowohl Endirorennen als auch mehree Alpencross gefahren.
Ist wirklich kein Problem.
Ein Switch ist dazu kein Vergleich.

Ach so, 2007 gab es noch Einschränkungen bei der Umwerferwahl.
Ab 2008 bekamen die Dinger daher dann eine kleine Ausbuchtung in die Schwinge.

Ich würde dir aber dringen bei 0,1t einen Coildämpfer (Fox DHX 5.0) passt empfehlen!


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Juni 2013)

Dringend sicherlich nicht aber man kann es freilich machen. Wichtig wäre keinen DHX Air oder einen originalen RP23 zu nutzen. Die sind definitiv nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## mountydb (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Super Danke für die schnellen Infos.

Ja ich meine definitiv schon das neuere "new" Slayer das eben den neuen Hinterbau mit 152mm hat.
 @RockyRider66 Wie meinst du das ein Switch ist kein Vergleich?
Ich finde es fährt sicher sehr sicher in allen Lebenslagen, außer bergauf trotz der Talas ist es verbesserungswürdig.

Ist geometriemäßig zwischen 2007er, 2008er Slayer und einem SXC ein Unterschied?

Ich will verhindern zwei zu ähnliche Bikes zu haben.

Habe neben dem Switch noch Cube AMS100 und das klettert im Vergleich wesentlich leichter.
Leider macht es mir mittlerweile bergab eher weniger Spass da es wenig Reserven bietet.

Zahlt es sich noch aus ein z.B. 2008/2009er aufzubauen oder gibt es schon wirklich wesentlich bessere Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2013)

bergauf geht mit dem sxc deutlich besser.
fahre eine 160er coilgabel ohne absenkung und habe sie nier vermisst

2007 zu 2008 hat sich nur ein detail an der schwinge geändert, wegen dem umwerfer.


----------



## mountydb (1. Juni 2013)

Ok das klingt ja schonmal super.

Gabel hätt ich wieder an ne 36er Talas gedacht, irgendwie mag ich die 

Also ist das SXC ein normales Slayer (30,50,70) mit Carbonhinterbau und neuer?
Und das SS ist weider ein ganz eigener Rahmen wahrscheinlich mit anderer Geometrie.


----------



## isartrails (1. Juni 2013)

Schau dir doch einfach mal ein paar Bilder in den entsprechenden Unter-Threads an.

Chronologisch:
"Old" Slayer  (Element auf Stelzen): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2925934&postcount=3 Sieht aus, wie ein aufgebocktes "Element".
"New" Slayer (Bike aus dem Märklin-Baukasten): Beachte die vordere Dämpferaufnahme. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6605484&postcount=20
Slayer "SXC" (meiner Meinung nach das Eleganteste): Geänderte Dämpferaufnahme http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6600293&postcount=4
Slayer ab 2011 (das Hängebauchschwein), ein komplett neues Bike: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7150215&postcount=6

Ab "SXC" klettert das Ding für den Federweg sehr gut. Ein Switch ist dagegen ein Folterinstrument.
Ich wage mal die Prognose: wenn du ein neueres Slayer ausprobiert hast, wirst du mit dem Switch höchstens noch im Bikepark fahren wollen.


----------



## mountydb (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Danke das war sehr aufschlussreich.
Naja ich fahr das Switch im Moment als AM-EN, ich hab schon gedacht meine Kondition ist so dermaßen mies ;-) aber bergab kann man es echt krachen lassen.

Hast recht das SXC is das schönste, das ganz neue ist der direkte Konkurrent des Kona Process 

Also ist die Geometrie vom Slayer zum Slayer SXC doch soviel anders?

Die Carbonhinterbaustreben des SXC stellen für mich als 0,1t kein Problem dar oder? Soll dann als Tourenenduro herhalten, ev. sogar ein Transalp?


----------



## isartrails (2. Juni 2013)

mountydb schrieb:


> ... ich fahr das Switch im Moment als AM-EN,


AM-EN definiert ja jeder ein wenig anders. Für die einen ist das Runtershreddern, für die anderen epische Bergtouren auch mit Trageanteil...


mountydb schrieb:


> ... bergab kann man es echt krachen lassen.


Wenn ich mir eine persönliche Meinung erlauben darf: Zum "krachen lassen" braucht's nicht ein besonderers Bike, sondern eine besondere Fahrtechnik...



mountydb schrieb:


> ... das ganz neue ist der direkte Konkurrent des ...


Das ganz neue hat Ähnlichkeit mit vielen anderen aktuellen Bikes, das ältere SXC mit keinem anderen... 



mountydb schrieb:


> Also ist die Geometrie vom Slayer zum Slayer SXC doch soviel anders?


Hierzu raschelt immerzu das Stichwort der "Straight-Up-Geometrie" durch den Marketingwald. 
Nun, wer an die Wirkung von homöopathischer Medizin glaubt, der merkt sicher auch einen Unterschied in der Geo. Ich hab nix festgestellt.



mountydb schrieb:


> Die Carbonhinterbaustreben des SXC stellen für mich als 0,1t kein Problem dar oder? Soll dann als Tourenenduro herhalten, ev. sogar ein Transalp?


Zur Gewichtsfrage kann ich nichts sagen, keine Ahnung. 
Transalp-tauglich: ja, gar kein Problem.
In Größe S hat das SXC keine Flaschenhalterbohrung, ab M dann schon.


----------



## mountydb (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich stimm dir voll und ganz zu. Da ich aus Kärnten bin haben wir viele Berge in vielen Schwierigkeitsgraden. ich nutze es eben für alles egal ob Waldweg trail und auch mal härtere Gangart über Steinfelder...wenn mal eine Tragepassage kommt dann eben auch. also nicht nur zur epischen Touren was ich aber sehr schätze. 
Das mit dem krachen lassen stimmt sicher auch aber mit der Geometrie dem ausreichenden Federweg und der steifen Fox 36 fährt sich raues Gelände sehr sicher auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten als mein ein auf Uphill getrimmtes Bike mit 100mm und sehr steilem Lenkwinkel. Das ich sicher nicht den saubersten Fahrstil habe ist mir bewusst und arbeite ja ständig daran.

ich finde nur das Switch vom bergauf treten sehr oberschenkelintensiv im Vergleich. Es geht alles einwandfrei aber ich hab mit dem 2013 reign x1 eine runde gedreht und das geht bergauf gefühlt einiges leichter/williger. 

und dem forum nach hat das slayer bis 2007 auch Probleme mit dem hinterbau bei schweren Fahrern. Deshalb eher ein SXC abgesehen von der Optik die das gleiche sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (2. Juni 2013)

Hierzu raschelt immerzu das Stichwort der "Straight-Up-Geometrie" durch den Marketingwald. 
Nun, wer an die Wirkung von homöopathischer Medizin glaubt, der merkt sicher auch einen Unterschied in der Geo. Ich hab nix festgestellt.

Das ist ja wohl der größte dummbabell den du von die gegeben hast 
das Straight-up-Geo ist das genialste was Rocky auf die 
 Ingenieurs beine gestellt hat !!
fahre selber beide varianten und berghoch , man glaubt es kaum die Teile gehen wie E-Bikes !


----------



## mountydb (2. Juni 2013)

Also du sagst ein SXC zahlt sich allein schon wegen der S-U Geometrie aus?

Danke

LG


----------



## isartrails (3. Juni 2013)

ich geb's auf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2013)

du lieber Himmel!
Das aktuelle Hängebauchschwein hat einfach einen steileren Sitzwinkel, sonst nix.


----------



## mountydb (3. Juni 2013)

also manchmal versteh ich nicht wieso ihr so gereizt reagiert. Hab versucht klare, gezielte Fragen zu stellen an Leute die bereits die Erfahrungen haben und das vorher um dann nicht rumjammern zu müssen. Dachte immer dafür sei das Forym da.
hab  schon verstanden dass es um den Sitzwinkel geht, leider macht der oft mehr aus als man glauben möchte.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Juni 2013)

mountydb schrieb:


> also manchmal versteh ich nicht wieso ihr so gereizt reagiert. Hab versucht klare, gezielte Fragen zu stellen an Leute die bereits die Erfahrungen haben und das vorher um dann nicht rumjammern zu müssen. Dachte immer dafür sei das Forym da.
> hab  schon verstanden dass es um den Sitzwinkel geht, leider macht der oft mehr aus als man glauben möchte.


 und der geht Prima


----------



## ma.schino (3. Juni 2013)

Habe die letzten Jahre nacheinander new slayer, slayer sxc und jetzt das straight up slayer gefahren.

Von wegen marketing...man merkt wirklich einen unterschied in der bergauftauglichkeit.

Das hängebauchslayer ist das erste, das problemlos ohne absenkbare gabel bergauf geht - bei dennvorherigen war das sehr unangenehm und anstrengend.

Ich finds optimal.

Davon mal abgesehen ist der sxc hinterbau ohne einen getunten dämpfer einfach nur schrott!


----------



## mountydb (3. Juni 2013)

Sehr interessant.
wenn man am New slayer eine absenkbare Gabel fährt hilft das spürbar dem entgegenzuwirken?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2013)

Sowohl SXC als als auch new Slayer (2006) brauchen für mich keine Gabelabsenkung bei 160mm.


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Juni 2013)

Eine Gabel, die flach genug ist, und ein Dämpfer der eine Plattform hat "reichen" normal gut aus. Erst wenn es sehr steil wird könnte man dann wieder, der Bequemlichkeit halber, an eine absenkbare Gabel denken. 
Ohne irgend etwas um zu stellen bekommt man eben keine Geo die bergauf, bergab und in der Ebene "perfekt" paßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuuth (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo Slayer SXC Fans,

jetzt brauch ich mal eure Entscheidungshilfe. Weiß oder Schwarz? Also wegen der Gabel...

 Ich bin gerade dabei eine Alternative für meine Fox 36 R Talas zu suchen (evlt. Rock Shox Lyric). So habe ich grade vom Kumpel die RC2 Version der Fox in scharz eingebaut. Die sagt mir auch schon mehr zu, als meine einfachere 36 R Talas. 

Aber was steht dem Rad nun besser? Black or White?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2013)

entscheide nicht der Farbe nach.
Die siehst du am Trail eh nicht.
Ich fahre überigens eine VAN, und die ist schwarz.


----------



## knuuth (6. Juni 2013)

@_Rockyrider_  - ich wußte es..... das von dir der Tip mit der Coil kommt 

Yo! Da ich eher zu den schwereren gehöre, würde ich sowiso Stahl vor Luft vorziehen..... von daher würde mich mal ne weiße VAN interessieren.... hat keiner noch eine über 

Aber komm, n bisschen kann man doch auch bei einem RM auf die Optik schauen, oder nicht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2013)

ich glaube im Bikemarket war die Tage eine weiße VAN


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Juni 2013)

Technisch keinesfalls die Talas aber rein der Farbe nach finde ich das Weiß definitiv schöner.
Es soll Leute geben die solche Probleme gar für Geld lösen...  Wobei es die Lyrik ja auch in weiß geben sollte


----------



## slayerrider (27. Juni 2013)

Mein Slayer:


----------



## numinisflo (27. Juni 2013)

Oh shit! Das sieht nicht gut aus.


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Juni 2013)

ups .. und nun !?


----------



## slayerrider (27. Juni 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ups .. und nun !?



Garantie abgelaufen, d.h. braucht jemand einen Rahmen als Ersatzteillager? Bei einem Rocky kann man nie wissen, da braucht man oft Ersatzteile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (27. Juni 2013)

Aber gleich einen ganzen Hauptrahmen? Schaut, dem Riss nach, mehr aus als sei da der Umlenkhebel mal angeschlagen.
Als ich neulich meine Lager kontrolliert habe (und wieder was finden mußte) habe ich selbst bei mir da eine kleine Lackmacke entdeckt. Scheinbar haut es, wie beim alten Slayer, den Hebel gerne auch mal ans Sitzrohr.

Hat evtl. noch wer desöfteren Probleme mit den Lagern?

Nicht daß es übertrieben häufig wäre aber einmal habe ich sie schon tauschen lassen. Jetzt war wieder das zweite (tiefere) Lager des Umlenkhebels auf der Antriebsseite nicht ganz so gut drauf. Der Hinterbau bewegte sich damit als habe er eine Stufe zu überwinden... nach einer guten Packung Fett war es dann besser, blöd dennoch weil mal wieder Rost das Problem war.
Ich fahre schon selten im Regen und wasche das Rad auch nicht wie ein Wilder, gerade nicht mit einem Waschgerät. Daß das Lager dennoch immer wieder was abkriegt finde ich echt übel.
Das kleine Lagerchen am Ende der Sitzstrebe hält nun zum Glück schon, seit knapp 2 Jahren, geflickt mit einer Notlösung (Teflonband). Immer wieder hatte ich hier Spiel und konnte es, mit Originalteilen, nicht einmal beseitigen.
Schön leichtgängig ist der Hinterbau ja aber die Haltbarkeit ist irgendwie nicht so das Wahre.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2013)

Das scheint wirklich der Umlenkhebel verursacht zu haben.

Hier wurde im Laufe der Zeit auch mal der Rahmen geändert.
Es wurde eine kleine "Einbuchtung" für das Anschlagen des Hebels geschaffen.
Du hast die wohl schon, hat aber trotzdem nix genützt.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juni 2013)

Ne, der Hinterbau hat da nicht dagegen geschlagen, da müsste man eine Macke sehen! Ich würde mal tippen, dass die Kräfte bei einem Bottemout etwas zu groß waren.


----------



## Jurek (28. Juni 2013)

ich habe EXAKT den gleichen riss auch in meinem slayer entdeckt. schweiÃen von rpcky hÃ¤tte 200â¬ gekostet, neuer rahmen 900â¬. zum glÃ¼ck hat mein hÃ¤ndler aber nen neuen slayer sxc rahmen mit dhx air-dÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 600â¬ im Angebot. trotzdem Ã¤tzend sowas. letztes jahr die hintere Alu-schwinge, jetzt der hauptrahmen...


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Juni 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Ne, der Hinterbau hat da nicht dagegen geschlagen, da müsste man eine Macke sehen! Ich würde mal tippen, dass die Kräfte bei einem Bottemout etwas zu groß waren.



Beim "bottom out" schlägt besagter Umlenkhebel an besagter Stelle an den Rahmen... nur so als Denkanstoß


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2013)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Beim "bottom out" schlägt besagter Umlenkhebel an besagter Stelle an den Rahmen... nur so als Denkanstoß



Unsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (28. Juni 2013)

Dann folge mal der Kraft, ausgehend von der Kontaktstelle des Umlenkhebels, für den Fall eines heftigen Durchschlags. 
Genau dort, wo der Riss ist, wird der Rahmen von hinten einen Schlag vom Umlenkhebel bekommen.
Durch die Verjüngung, die Platz machen sollte, ist die Struktur an der Ecke schließlich besonders schwach und biegt sich stärker.

Statt nur blöd "Unsinn" daher zu labern wäre eine alternative Erklärung sicher auch was wert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2013)

Am Rahmen ist doch keine Einschlag zu sehen.

Der BootomOut befindet sich im Dämpfer (DHX oder indirekt im RP23 ab 2010).
Damit variiert man die Endprogrssion.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juni 2013)

Was ist den hier los? Der bottom out, den ich meine, ist der deutsche Durchschlag. Dabei bewegt sich der DÃ¤mpferkolben soweit in den DÃ¤mpfer, dass er dort wieder das GehÃ¤use trifft. Wirkt noch weiter Kraft auf den Hinterbau, so wird diese, da der DÃ¤mpfer ja jetzt keine Energie mehr aufnehmen kann, direkt in den Rahmen geleitet. Dann muss der Rahmen diese KrÃ¤fte aufnehmen kÃ¶nnen, kann er das nicht, dann kommt es zu einem Schaden.

Klar kÃ¶nnte der Schaden auch von einer Dauerbelastung kommen, das mit dem Durchschlag war nur meine Vermutung.

Es gibt keine Kontakt des Umlenkhebels mit dem Rahmen, da der DÃ¤mpfer selbst bei einem Durchschlag noch lang genug ist.




Jurek schrieb:


> ich habe EXAKT den gleichen riss auch in meinem slayer entdeckt. schweiÃen von rpcky hÃ¤tte 200â¬ gekostet, neuer rahmen 900â¬. zum glÃ¼ck hat mein hÃ¤ndler aber nen neuen slayer sxc rahmen mit dhx air-dÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 600â¬ im Angebot. trotzdem Ã¤tzend sowas. letztes jahr die hintere Alu-schwinge, jetzt der hauptrahmen...


Haha, das ist ja noch halbwegs ok, ich habe nur einen Rahmen in einer anderen GrÃ¶Ãe angeboten bekommen...


----------



## noie95 (28. Juni 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Was ist den hier los? Der bottom out, den ich meine, ist der deutsche Durchschlag. Dabei bewegt sich der Dämpferkolben soweit in den Dämpfer, dass er dort wieder das Gehäuse trifft. Wirkt noch weiter Kraft auf den Hinterbau, so wird diese, da der Dämpfer ja jetzt keine Energie mehr aufnehmen kann, direkt in den Rahmen geleitet. Dann muss der Rahmen diese Kräfte aufnehmen können, kann er das nicht, dann kommt es zu einem Schaden.
> 
> Klar könnte der Schaden auch von einer Dauerbelastung kommen, das mit dem Durchschlag war nur meine Vermutung.
> 
> ...



was bräuchtest du denn für eine größe? ich habe ein rahmendreieck (also ohne hinterbau und dämpfer) in größe 18".
eigentlich will ich es nicht hergeben, aber viell kann ich dir helfen wenn du das rad dadurch behalten kannst.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juni 2013)

Danke für das Angebot. Aber ich brauche 20,5".


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2013)

dann hast du uns mit dem Ausdruck "BottomOut" aber ganz schön in die Irre geführt.

Ich glaube aber trotzdem nicht dass ein Durchschlag dazu führt, solange der Hebel nicht anschlägt.

Überleg doch mal:
Der Dämpfer stützt sich doch an der vorderen Aufnahme ab und leitet dort seine Kraft ein.
Egal ob Durchschlag oder nicht.
Und wenn er durchknallt, dann gibt er die Kraft doch nicht an den Umlenkhebel ab?

Der Umlenkhebel führt doch nur die Sitzstreben auf einer gewissen Kreisbahn.
Der Hebel kann sich um theoretisch um 360 Grad drehen.

Und wenn er doch wirklich eine Kraft beim Einfedern aufnehmen sollte, dann doch eine Zugkraft.
Und die Zugkraft würde die die kleine Strebe genau auf der anderen Seite einreißen lassen.


----------



## slayerrider (28. Juni 2013)

Hm ja, da hast du recht. War auch nur eine Vermutung, da beim Durchschlag eben an vielen Stellen ziemlich große ungünstige Kräfte angreifen. Aber für die Zugkraft, die du erwähnt hast, wäre das doch die richtige Stelle zum reißen, oder? Unterhalb vom Lager wird gedrückt, also bricht die Strebe weiter vorne.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2013)

Ja stimmt, du hast Recht.
Das wäre aber nur der Fall, wenn der Umlenkhebel sich nicht mehr weiterdrehen könnte und nach vorne gezogen wird.
Kannst du mal prüfen.

Aber solange er nicht parallel zu den Sitzstreben steht, tritt der Fall nicht ein.


----------



## Jurek (28. Juni 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Haha, das ist ja noch halbwegs ok, ich habe nur einen Rahmen in einer anderen GrÃ¶Ãe angeboten bekommen...



ich bin kunde bei schindele in ronsberg. die haben den rahmen auch in 20,5 zoll , wie gesagt in der sxc-lackierung (mit ahornblÃ¤ttern  ) und dhx air dÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 600â¬.


----------



## noie95 (29. Juni 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Mein Slayer:



ohja... 20,5 da hilft dir ein 18" natürlich nix 

falls du das bike nicht am leben erhalten kannst, was machst dann mit den funktionierenden teilen?
ich hätte ev. am hinterbau (kettenstrebe, sitzstrebe, umlenkungs, lager usw) interesse. planst du das zu verkaufen?
ist in der kettenstrebe schon die ausprägung für die umwerferschraube (ab schwingenproduktionsjahrgang 2008)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. Juni 2013)

Die Geier kreisen schon ...


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juni 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> ohja... 20,5 da hilft dir ein 18" natürlich nix
> 
> falls du das bike nicht am leben erhalten kannst, was machst dann mit den funktionierenden teilen?
> ich hätte ev. am hinterbau (kettenstrebe, sitzstrebe, umlenkungs, lager usw) interesse. planst du das zu verkaufen?
> ist in der kettenstrebe schon die ausprägung für die umwerferschraube (ab schwingenproduktionsjahrgang 2008)?



Klar verkaufe ich was noch übrig ist, ich brauch nur noch ein neues Rad. Es gab hier schon einen anderen Interessenten, ich verkaufe dann halt an den Meistbietenden.

Auf ein Rocky habe ich nämlich keinen Bock mehr, meine bisherigen sind alle kaputt gegangen...

Edit sagt, wir kennen uns vom Radeln mit dem Andy!

Ach, ja klar habe ich die neue Schwinge, die alte ist ja gebrochen...


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Juni 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Klar verkaufe ich was noch übrig ist, ich brauch nur noch ein neues Rad. Es gab hier schon einen anderen Interessenten, ich verkaufe dann halt an den Meistbietenden.
> 
> Auf ein Rocky habe ich nämlich keinen Bock mehr, meine bisherigen sind alle kaputt gegangen...
> 
> ...


3.2.1. 
Dann besorg dir hat mal ein gescheites Rocky, und nich mit'nem CC-Hobel ballern gehen


----------



## slayerrider (29. Juni 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> 3.2.1.
> Dann besorg dir hat mal ein gescheites Rocky, und nich mit'nem CC-Hobel ballern gehen



Viele! Ur Slayer, da ist der Hinterbau dann gegen das Sitzrohr geschlagen und es hat dauernd die Lager aus dem Umlenkhebel gedrückt. Mein Switch ist zweimal gebrochen, das erste mal kurz nach Ende der Garantie. Beim SXC sind dann fast alle Achsen gebrochen (die von Rocky als Verschleißteile angesehen werden und nicht auf Garantie ersetzt wurden). Dann hatte der Hinterbau den üblichen Riss und jetzt der Hauptrahmen. Das ETS-X von meinem Dad ist natürlich auch gebrochen...


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Juni 2013)

He he he  die aufgelisteten Bike's sind mir auch ALLE gebrochen , bis auf das wackel-ETSX (schlimmste was Rocky je produziert hatte) konnte ich einen Liebhaber finden 
So und nun im dritten Jahr Slayer 11 ist RUHE , freue mich schon nächste Woche auf Saalbach


----------



## Rodeodave (28. Juli 2013)

Überlegt sich vielleicht grad' jemand seinen Slayer Rahmen (oder auch sein ganzes Radl) zu verkaufen? Wäre eventuell interessiert.


----------



## Markus.02 (29. Juli 2013)

Evtl. hat ja jemand interesse...

Bikemarkt


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Juli 2013)

Falls du wirklich das Geld haben willst gebe ich dir den Tipp die Teile einzeln zu verkaufen.

Meine bisherige Erfahrung beim Teileverkauf: Gebraucht = 1/3 NP/UVP. Bei gutem Zustand. 
Neuwertige Teile zu verkaufen lohnt sich geldmäßig fast nie, zumindest nicht wenn man sie "normal" eingekauft hat.


----------



## nrgmac (29. Juli 2013)

In den *Bekloppte Preise im Bikemarkt-Die Highlights*-Fred hat er es jedenfalls schon geschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (29. Juli 2013)

Der Punkt ist halt daß die Leute eine besonders gute Ausstattung zwar schätzen, sie gebraucht aber nicht "extra" bezahlen möchten. Genau wie einen besonders guten, neuwertigen Zustand, gerade nicht als Sammelbox in Form eines Komplettrads.

Einzelteile kann man so sehr gut verkaufen und bekommt, je nach Teil, auch noch einen guten Kurs. Bei anderen Sachen muß man dann eben in den sauren Apfel beißen.
Fox z.B. ist gebraucht katastrophal, spätestens wenn ein neues Modelljahr da ist, und RM hat uns ja schon selbst ein Ei gelegt (spätestens seit damals die Preise auf der Insel so in den Keller fielen).


----------



## nrgmac (29. Juli 2013)

Geht einem beim Autoverkauf auch so und würde ich als normal bezeichnen. 
Der Preisverfall geht leider auch immer schneller, obwohl RM endlich wieder auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein scheint. Die Modellwechsel dauern wieder länger und es werden endlich nur noch die Fehler des Vorjahresmodells ausgemerzt. Die letzten Jahre kam ja ständig ein neues "New Slayer" auf den Markt und das war immer um 1000% besser als das alte! Habe die vorher immer vergessen wie man Bikes baut? Oder war der Kinematikmann immer im Urlaub vor einem Modellwechsel? 
Bei FOX scheint das immer noch der Fall zu sein, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Rodeodave (30. Juli 2013)

Ist bei 180cm Körpergröße und ca. 86cm Beinlänge ein 18 Zoll SXC passend? Oder lieber doch den 19er?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juli 2013)

ist grenzwertig, ich würde zu 19" tendieren.


----------



## Rodeodave (30. Juli 2013)

Grenzwertig wegen dem Sattelrohr oder der Geometrie/Sitzposition?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juli 2013)

Sitzposition & Verhältnis Oberrohr/ Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (30. Juli 2013)

180 schreit an sich nach 18". Solange niemand damit ein CC-Rennen gewinnen möchte sehe ich nicht wofür der Rahmen größer sein könnte.


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe mal eine Frage hat einer noch einen Hinterbau von einen Slayer zu Verkaufen?
Meiner hat einen Riss


----------



## noie95 (30. Juli 2013)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Ist bei 180cm Körpergröße und ca. 86cm Beinlänge ein 18 Zoll SXC passend? Oder lieber doch den 19er?



hallo,

ich bin so groß wie du, und habe 87cm schrittlänge.

ich habe auch ein 18" gehabt zu beginn. fand es aber irgendwie immer bisle komisch.
nach einem jahr hab ich mir dann nen 19er geholt. seitdem ist das bike perfekt für mich. ich kann nen superkurzen vorbau fahren, das bike wird dadurch super agil, ich sitz "tiefer im rad" was mir in richtig steilen passagen mehr sicherheitsgefühl gibt, und der etwas längere radstand gibt laufruhe wenns schnell wird.
also ich rate dir aus meiner eigenen erfahrung, weil ich beides hatte, nimm das 19er


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juli 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage hat einer noch einen Hinterbau von einen Slayer zu Verkaufen?
> Meiner hat einen Riss


ab zu Nicolai !!


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juli 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ab zu Nicolai !!



Zu teuer.
Und mit Nicolai bin ich DURCH, die sind mir zu Doff.


----------



## nrgmac (30. Juli 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage hat einer noch einen Hinterbau von einen Slayer zu Verkaufen?
> Meiner hat einen Riss



Da ist ja mal wieder so ein Exotenrahmen... 
Das Teil ist ein Mischling zwischen New Slayer und SXC und laut BA wurde das so nie verkauft.
Woher hast Du das Ding wenn man mal fragen darf?

*edit*
gerade gesehen, dass Du nur die falsche Lackierung auf dem Bike hast....
Ist also doch nur ein New Slayer und kein Zwitter.
Deine Bikes sind zum Teil echt ein Knaller


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Juli 2013)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Da ist ja mal wieder so ein Exotenrahmen...
> Das Teil ist ein Mischling zwischen New Slayer und SXC und laut BA wurde das so nie verkauft.
> Woher hast Du das Ding wenn man mal fragen darf?
> 
> ...



 ist ein EINZELSTÜCK.
Der ist vor ca: 2 Jahren von Rocky ausgetauscht wurden


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Juli 2013)

Kann das hier einer von euch gebrauchen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/208864-rocky-top-angebot-rocky-slayer-grosze-s


----------



## Rodeodave (2. August 2013)

Das ist jetzt meins 
SXC 20th Anniversary Canuck, in 19 Zoll. Nummer 4 von 20.







Ihr könnt schon mal die Heugabeln holen, das wird ein wilder Aufbau.

Edit: Frage: Ich hab eine Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze in 30.9, den Durchmesser hat sie auch laut Prägung im Metall. Wenn ich die ins Sattelrohr einbaue spüre ich dass sie ganz leichtes Spiel hat, auch wenn ich sie so um die 20cm reinstecke. Ist das normal? Irgendwie hätte ich erwartet dass die genauer pass.


----------



## Rodeodave (4. August 2013)

Hm, da ist wohl der Anhang verloren gegangen. Also nochmal der Rahmen im Urzustand:






Das mit der Sattelstütze hat sich scheinbar erledigt, es ist wohl so dass das obere Ende vom Sattelrohr (vom Rahmen) aufgeweitet ist wenn die Sattelklemme nicht zu ist. Mit letzterer geschlossen ist kein Spiel auszumachen.

Und einen guten Tag später steht's dann auch schon im Wald:






Eine Mischung aus XTR, XT, SRAM X9 und Juicy 5, NC17 und FSA aus diversen Jahrgängen. Die Gabel ist eine Magura Thor mit 140mm und 20mm Steckachse.
Dem DHX4 hab ich, bevor ich überhaupt einen Meter gefahren bin, das Luftkammer-Tuning mit Plastik verpasst, ich denk mal das hat ihm gut getan, fühlt sich schön progressiv an. Bis auf Propedal hab ich auch die passende Einstellung schon gefunden.
Vorbau und Lenker werden noch getauscht, verträgt auf jeden Fall was breiteres und vor allem einen kürzeren Vorbau.

Jetzt hab ich noch *zwei Fragen*:
Wenn ich den Rahmen festhalte und das Hinterrad hin und her bewege (lateral, nicht vor zurück), spüre ich etwas Spiel. Dazu kommt dass die untere Dämpferaufnahme (Kolben) etwas locker sitzt, als ob die Dämpferbuchsen ein paar Zehntel zu schmal wären. Die vordere ist schön eingepasst. Ist das bereits die Ursache für das Spiel?
Und kann mir jemand Folien Aufkleber (Pickerl in Ö) empfehlen um diverse Scheuerstellen zu vermeiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (4. August 2013)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Ihr könnt schon mal die Heugabeln holen, das wird ein wilder Aufbau.



Selbsteinsicht.....


----------



## Radical_53 (4. August 2013)

Daß man so ein Rad so aufbaut. 



PS: Sticker habe ich von Bike Shield (glaube so hießen sie). Gibt verschiedene Sets und die Dinger sind aus schön "weichem", dickem Material. Im Neuzustand aufgeklebt und die allermeisten sind noch immer schön klar und sehen richtig gut aus.


----------



## Rodeodave (4. August 2013)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Daß man so ein Rad so aufbaut.



Das passiert halt, wenn man nur den Rahmen tauscht.
Nebenbei bemerkt hab ich allerdings den Rahmen nicht in der Farbe bestellt...

Aber danke für den Tipp mit den Stickern.


----------



## Radical_53 (4. August 2013)

Bedenke daÃ hier einige Leute sind die seinerzeit knappe 3000â¬ fÃ¼r so einen Rahmen bezahlt haben. Da war und ist so ein Rahmen dann schon was Besonderes.
Wenn man das dann mit einem, dem ersten Anschein nach, Restekisten-Aufbau sieht schmerzt das eben schon  

Fahr es mal eine Weile, evtl. gefÃ¤llt es dir dann ja auch so gut daÃ du ihm ein paar andere Teile spendierst.
Tipp: Besonders mit Gabel(-lÃ¤nge) und Vorbau kann man, in Verbindung mit dem passenden DÃ¤mpfer-Setup, den Charakter des Rades sehr schÃ¶n in die gewÃ¼nschte Richtung verÃ¤ndern.


----------



## Rodeodave (4. August 2013)

Gar keine Frage, das ist mir schon klar. Deshalb auch die Heugabeln...

Vorbau und Lenker werden nächste Woche ersetzt, hätte da an ca. 50mm mit 0° und was breites mit bis 40mm rise gedacht, respektive. Und in Weiß wenn's geht 

Die Thor hat dem Datenblatt zufolge 20mm weniger Einbauhöhe als die Fox 36, ist also auf jeden Fall noch im Rahmen, besonders wenn man das TALAS Federwegsystem von der Fox bedenkt.

Bezahlt hab ich knapp 1/6 übrigens.


----------



## Rodeodave (6. August 2013)

Inzwischen habe ich die vermeintliche Ursache des Spiels im Hinterbau ausgemacht. Scheinbar haben die Hülsen (Welle vom Gleitlager) in den igus Buchsen einiges an Spiel. Die igus Buchsen selbst scheinen fest in den Bohrungen der Kettenstreben zu sitzen.
Quellen die igus nach eniger Zeit an? Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, außer Buchsentausch, um das Spiel zu beseitigen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2013)

Es gibt scharze Igus- Buchsen.
Die quellen gerne.

Weißes Matrial jedoch nicht.


----------



## slayerrider (6. August 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Garantie abgelaufen, d.h. braucht jemand einen Rahmen als Ersatzteillager? Bei einem Rocky kann man nie wissen, da braucht man oft Ersatzteile...



Ich zitier mich mal selbst. Da mein Hauptrahmen ja gebrochen ist, kann gerne jemand meinen Hinterbau und alles andere erwerben, wenn Interesse besteht. Der Hinterbau hat schon die neue Kettenstrebe bekommen. Einfach kurz melden.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. August 2013)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich die vermeintliche Ursache des Spiels im Hinterbau ausgemacht. Scheinbar haben die Hülsen (Welle vom Gleitlager) in den igus Buchsen einiges an Spiel. Die igus Buchsen selbst scheinen fest in den Bohrungen der Kettenstreben zu sitzen.
> Quellen die igus nach eniger Zeit an? Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, außer Buchsentausch, um das Spiel zu beseitigen?



Da das bei mir auch ein wiederkehrendes Problem war habe ich mir mit einer Lage Teflonband geholfen (wird normal zum Abdichten von hydraulischen Verbindungen am Gewinde genutzt). Nicht die "sauberste" Art aber das Problem läßt sich so definitiv lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rodeodave (6. August 2013)

An Teflonband hab ich auch schon gedacht, wäre eine akzeptable Notlösung denke ich.
Ich mag das Zeug eigentlich recht gern, hilft auch beim Befüllen vom AGB beim Dämpfer oder anderen Luftreservoirs. Eine Lage unter Zug auf das Ventil gewickelt und schon sitzt der Schraubanschluss von der Pumpe schön dicht.


----------



## Nathaniel (7. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich lese schon geraume Zeit hier im Forum mit und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.
Ich suche für mein Slayer SXC eine neue Gabel.Verbaut ist noch die MZ All Mountain 1.
Was stört mich: das Setup ist mir zu fummelig;bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nicht steif genug.
Was suche ich: Coil muss sein,160mm reichen aus,ich fahre nicht im Bikepark.
Bis jetzt sind LR mit Schnellspannern verbaut(Mavic Crossride),die können aber ersetzt werden.
Bin für jede Empfehlung dankbar.

Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2013)

Fox van rc2


----------



## Rodeodave (7. August 2013)

Also werksseitig war das SXC wohl mit einer Fox 36 Gabel konzipiert, die hat bei 160mm Federweg eine Einbauhöhe von 545mm.
Meiner Einschätzung nach kann man von dem damit resultierenden 68° Steuerkopfwinkel problemlos 1° abweichen, was für die Einbauhöhe 20mm mehr oder weniger entspricht. So als Anhaltspunkt.
Neben Fox wären Rock Shox Lyrik oder Marzocchi 66 naheliegend.


----------



## Nathaniel (7. August 2013)

Vielen Dank-sehr freundlich!



Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2013)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Also werksseitig war das SXC wohl mit einer Fox 36 Gabel konzipiert, die hat bei 160mm Federweg eine Einbauhöhe von 545mm.
> Meiner Einschätzung nach kann man von dem damit resultierenden 68° Steuerkopfwinkel problemlos 1° abweichen, was für die Einbauhöhe 20mm mehr oder weniger entspricht. So als Anhaltspunkt.
> Neben Fox wären Rock Shox Lyrik oder Marzocchi 66 naheliegend.



Würde ich nicht machen.
Der ohnehin schon flache Sitzwinkel würde nach flacher, man sitzt dann weiter über dem Hinterrad.

Der Lenkwinkel m. E. ist derzeit eine Art "Modeerscheinung" die auf die Spitze getrieben wurde.
Bin sicher, da rudert man auch wieder etwas zurück.
Ich bin zumindest mit der 160er gabel prima zurecht gekommen, egal ob Endurorennen oder Alpencross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (7. August 2013)

Die Frage kommt Ihnen wahrscheinlich ziemlich blöd vor,aber ich weiss es tatsächlich nicht:
Machen 20mm soviel Unterschied?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2013)

2cm machen etwa 1 Grad aus.
Darin sind die 25- 30% mehr sag schon eingerechnet.


----------



## nrgmac (7. August 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Bike nur bis 160 mm freigegeben ist, hat RockyRider vollkommen recht. Das Bike fährt sich scheußlich mit einer 180 mm Gabel. Hat was von EasyRider.
Bei der Gabelauswahl würde ich allerdings auch nicht die Fox nehmen, sondern die Marzocchi 55 oder die alte Lyrik mit 160 mm. Im Bikemarkt gibt es da sehr viele Angebote und auch bei Händlern kann man noch Gabeln ohne Tapered-Schaft ergattern.


----------



## Nathaniel (7. August 2013)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Bike nur bis 160 mm freigegeben ist, hat RockyRider vollkommen recht. Das Bike fährt sich scheußlich mit einer 180 mm Gabel. Hat was von EasyRider.
> Bei der Gabelauswahl würde ich allerdings auch nicht die Fox nehmen, sondern die Marzocchi 55 oder die alte Lyrik mit 160 mm. Im Bikemarkt gibt es da sehr viele Angebote und auch bei Händlern kann man noch Gabeln ohne Tapered-Schaft ergattern.



Was spricht gegen die FOX(ausser der Wartungsintensität) und für die MZ oder die RS?


----------



## nrgmac (7. August 2013)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen die FOX(ausser der Wartungsintensität) und für die MZ oder die RS?



Hast die Frage schon selber beantwortet. 
Evtl. könnte man die günstigeren Teilepreise (Fox ist leider verdammt teuer) noch anführen und die MZ ist in der 55 Ti-Version der Fuchs-Gabel einfach überlegen. Aber auch das ist subjektiv und daher Geschmacksache.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. August 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fox van rc2


Schließe ich mich an


----------



## m.sloane (17. August 2013)

Hätte mein 2008er Rocky Rahmen zu verkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat,
siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## noie95 (4. September 2013)

sorry paßt nicht ganz zum thema... 

helft der dimb und uns schwaben, natürlich auch den badensern , das dieses sinnlose 2m gesetzt auch in baden württemberg gekippt wird...

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## Soulbrother (4. September 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> sorry paßt nicht ganz zum thema...
> 
> helft der dimb und uns schwaben, natürlich auch den badensern , das dieses sinnlose 2m gesetzt auch in baden württemberg gekippt wird...
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg






^^ das haben wir bereits auf der Eurobike erledigt!


----------



## egev (23. September 2013)

Hat hier eigentlich irgendjemand mal seinen Rahmen entlacken, neu lackieren, eloxieren oder was auch immer lassen?

Ein Erfahrungsbericht darüber würde mich interessieren.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (23. September 2013)

egev schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich irgendjemand mal seinen Rahmen entlacken, neu lackieren, eloxieren oder was auch immer lassen?
> 
> Ein Erfahrungsbericht darüber würde mich interessieren.
> 
> LG


 [email protected] kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## bestmove (23. September 2013)

Ja und sehr zufrieden!


----------



## nrgmac (24. Dezember 2013)

Merry X-Mas


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Dezember 2013)

Besten Dank, ebenso! Frohes Fest an alle, vor allem die verbleibenden SXC-Fahrer!


----------



## nrgmac (24. Dezember 2013)

....und Fahrerinnen nicht vergessen


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Dezember 2013)

Freilich, klar


----------



## nrgmac (24. Dezember 2013)

Der Weihnachtsfriede (zu Hause) ist gerettet


----------



## xfusion2012 (27. Dezember 2013)

hi liebe sxc- gemeinde

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem dämpfer da er zu degressiv arbeitet. nun wollte ich auf einen coil-dämpfer umsteigen z.b x-Fusion verctor oder Fox. nun zu meiner frage: da der rahmen ja für dämpfer mit 200x57 mm geeignet ist könnte man auch einen 216mm dämpfer mit 63mm hub fahren oder schlägt die Umlenkung im einfedern irgendwo an?

wäre cool wenn ich mir mal eure Erfahrungswerte mitteilt.

lg.micha


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Dezember 2013)

xfusion2012 schrieb:


> hi liebe sxc- gemeinde
> 
> ich hab ein Problem mit meinem dämpfer da er zu degressiv arbeitet. nun wollte ich auf einen coil-dämpfer umsteigen z.b x-Fusion verctor oder Fox. nun zu meiner frage: da der rahmen ja für dämpfer mit 200x57 mm geeignet ist könnte man auch einen 216mm dämpfer mit 63mm hub fahren oder schlägt die Umlenkung im einfedern irgendwo an?
> 
> ...




Nimm einen DHX 5.0 in 200/57mm, der passt und sackt nicht mehr durch.
Länger ist kacke, Hinterbau funktioniert dann nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (27. Dezember 2013)

ich hab das vor einiger zeit auch gemacht. lohnt sich wirklich. mit dem dhx 5 hast du ein "anderes bike"
ich finde es richtig gut. super sensibel! und mit ner titanfeder ist es nur ca.300g schwerer als mit dem dhx air.
ich komm damit auch besser klar beim berghochfahren. einfach weil mein bike nicht mehr so "wegsackt". die "natürliche" progression der feder wirkt der "schlechten" kennlinie der umlenkung genau richtig entgegen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Dezember 2013)

@noie95:
Bei mir seit paar Tagenmit Push- Kolben im DHX vom SXC.
Testfahrt steht aus- im Keller wenig Unterschied zum original.
Demnach ist der original DHX schon sehr nah am Optimum fürs SXC.

Das SXC hat übrigens jetzt noch 14 Tage Südafrika auf den Buckel bekommen, einfach geil- immer vorneweg......


----------



## noie95 (28. Dezember 2013)

morgen scheint bei uns den ganzen tag die sonne, da kannst testen kommen


----------



## Nathaniel (28. Dezember 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nimm einen DHX 5.0 in 200/57mm, der passt und sackt nicht mehr durch.
> Länger ist kacke, Hinterbau funktioniert dann nicht mehr wirklich.


"der passt" heisst er kann eingebaut werden,ohne dass ich am Dämpfer selber oder am Rahmen Material wegfeilen muss?Ich hatte den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und mehrmals wurden notwendige Schnitzarbeiten erwähnt-das kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage.


----------



## xfusion2012 (28. Dezember 2013)

hi

heut mal eine kleine ausfahrt mit meinem rocky unternommen und wollt es euch mal vorstellen lg. micha


----------



## noie95 (28. Dezember 2013)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> "der passt" heisst er kann eingebaut werden,ohne dass ich am Dämpfer selber oder am Rahmen Material wegfeilen muss?Ich hatte den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und mehrmals wurden notwendige Schnitzarbeiten erwähnt-das kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage.


 
ähm nein, wenn du nen fox dhx5 nimmst mußt du nirgends etwas wegfeilen. schon gleich gar nicht am rahmen. weiß nicht was du da gelesen hast.
am slayer eine generation davor, da mußt was wegmachen am rahmen, aber am sxc nicht!

das einzige was du ev etwas "trimmen" müßest (das zeigt sich dann nachm einbau und liegt dann an den toleranzen von einem bike z anderen) ist der federteller. dieser könnte (bei meinem 19"er wars nicht der fall an meinem 18" schon) ganz leicht am umlenkhebel anstehen im ausgefederten zustand. ich habs mit nem stück papier gestestet wenn das im ausgefederten zustand nicht eingeklemmt wird, reichts der platz. wenn es eingeklemmt wird, mußt du den federteller am aussenrand auf der umlenkhebel zugewanten seite ringsrum leicht anphasen bis das papier durchgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2013)

wie noei schon schreibt habe ich den federteller etwas anfasen müssen, 18".
also ein austauschbaren bauteil.
aber wirklich nicht dramatisch


----------



## Nathaniel (29. Dezember 2013)

@noie95 
@RockyRider66 : Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 80478 (29. Dezember 2013)

Nabend!
Ich habe alle vier Schrauben unten an der Steckachse verloren. Fragt bitte nicht wie das passieren konnte, ich weiß es nicht. Einer dieser Bolzen mit den beiden Gewinden ist auch weg. Wo bekomme ich da Ersatzteile her? Ist eine 2007er FOX. Bei Fox habe ich nichts passenden im Shop gefunden. Daraufhin hatte ich über die Homepage direkt eine Anfrage geschickt - kam aber keine Antwort. Hatte dann irgendwann mal dort angerufen. Die Dame meinte es sei keine Nachricht angekommen. Telefonisch konnte ich das nicht bestellen, ich sollte eine E-Mail senden. Habe ich gemacht - passiert ist nichts. Jetzt muss ich wegen ein paar Schrauben aufs Biken verzichten. Wer kann helfen?
Gruß, Carsten


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Dezember 2013)

Kann sein daß ich sowas noch in der Werkstatt liegen habe. Ich schaue später mal nach.


----------



## nrgmac (31. Dezember 2013)

Kleine Abschiedsrunde für 2013. Wünschen allen SXC-Biker/innen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## xfusion2012 (1. Januar 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Kleine Abschiedsrunde für 2013. Wünschen allen SXC-Biker/innen einen guten Rutsch!


danke wünsche ich auch.
2 richtig schönes sxc´s und ein schöner Wauwau noch dazu top 
und allen anderen sxc Fahrern auch einen frohes neues Jahr.

lg. Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues! Sehr geiles Bild


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2014)

Ersatzschreube entweder bei BikeAction oder Radsport Kimmerle.
Die Schraube gehört nicht zum Dämpfer sondern zum Rahmen.


----------



## nrgmac (1. Januar 2014)

Die Schraube/Achse die er meint gehört aber zur Gabel (M5x14, No. 241-02-029 bzw Kreuzstift, No.229-19-030). Da bleibt Toxo bzw Händler, ein Kumpel mit Drehbank oder Teilesuche im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (3. Januar 2014)

Ja ich meine die an der Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (22. Januar 2014)

Servus Allerseits,

eine gute Freundin von mir hat das 2007/2008ér Ladies Only SXC. 

Nach den vielen Jahren möchte Sie nun die Hinterbaulager mal wechseln. Das Originalkit kostet stolze 110 €. Wisst ihr zufällig, ob es es Lager mit den selben Maßen auch günstiger gibt bzw. wo ?

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus !

Alex


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2014)

sind din- lager Abmessungen.  beim sxc sind aber teilweise edelstahl znd Kunststoff Käfige verbaut


----------



## Xah88 (24. Januar 2014)

Danke

Weiß denn jemand wo/wie/welche man diese bestellen kann ?

Besten Dank im Voraus & Ride on,

Alex


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2014)

Hersteller ist INA


----------



## hugolost (24. Januar 2014)

Kugellager-express.de

Hab dort schon oft Kugellager bestellt (nicht nur fürs Bike)


----------



## Nathaniel (15. Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen.
Nach einem weiteren frustrierenden Besuch bei einem lokalen RM-Händler suche ich wieder hier nach Hilfe.Ich brauche neue Reifen(mit Schlauch) für Frühjahr,Sommer und Herbst.Verbaut sind aktuell MAXXIS Advantage(Auslieferungszustand).Im Prinzip gut aber zu breit für den Hinterbau.Zu den Carbonstreben sind rechts und links nur ca.2mm Platz.Was gibt es aktuell für Alternativen die mir nicht das Carbon zerschmirgeln?Auskunft des Händlers:"Des musch halt ausbrobiere"(Umland HD).ich hoffe hier gehts "etwas" präziser.
Danke und einen schönen Tag im Wald.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2014)

2,4er Ardent ist auch knapp.
2,4er Big Betty geht super durch. Ist zwar breit, aber die Stollen sind anders angeordnet.


----------



## nrgmac (15. Februar 2014)

Kann Dir den DHR2 2.3 empfehlen. Da bleibt selbst bei Schlamm genug Luft.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Februar 2014)

Hans Dampf in 2.35 passt auch sehr gut rein. Steife Laufräder helfen zusätzlich.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfusion2012 (15. Februar 2014)

ich fahr auch hans dampf in einer 60er breite. In nächster Zeit will ich die fat albert in 62er breite noch mal testen. Schwalbe space in 60er breite sind auch knapp.

lg. Micha


----------



## nrgmac (15. Februar 2014)

Beim FA passen nur die alten in 2.35. Der "neue" Albert ist verdammt knapp.


----------



## xfusion2012 (15. Februar 2014)

danke für den Tip


----------



## Nathaniel (15. Februar 2014)

Hab erstmal den Hans Dampf geordert-vielen Dank!


----------



## xfusion2012 (15. Februar 2014)

mein schönes Rocky hat nun gestern eine neue Gabel verpasst bekommen mit der Sektor ließ es sich nur bescheiden fahren doch jetzt ist das Fahrgefühl großartig


----------



## Nathaniel (15. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön!Welches Modell ist das und welcher Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (15. Februar 2014)

Sieht nach der DHX/Van Kombi aus.


----------



## xfusion2012 (15. Februar 2014)

richtig dhx 3.0 und van r 36


----------



## nrgmac (15. Februar 2014)

Passend zum Nick?


----------



## xfusion2012 (15. Februar 2014)

leider gibt es keine xfusion gabel in einer aufbauhöhe von 545mm ohne tapert schaft :-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2014)

xfusion2012 schrieb:


> richtig dhx 3.0 und van r 36


..aus der ersten genaration.


----------



## nrgmac (21. Februar 2014)

xfusion2012 schrieb:


> leider gibt es keine xfusion gabel in einer aufbauhöhe von 545mm ohne tapert schaft :-(



Die Vengeance gibt es in einer 1 1/8 Version und kann, soweit mir bekannt, auf 160 mm getravelt werden. 
Somit ergibt sich ca. 550mm Axle to Crown Distance


----------



## xfusion2012 (21. Februar 2014)

ist dann aber schwierig sie zu bekommen bisher hatte alles was ich gesehen habe tapert ;-)


----------



## nrgmac (21. Februar 2014)

Kann Dir jeder X-Fusion Händler bestellen oder schau mal in der eBucht (sind gerade 2 Angebote in UK).
Ob es sich allerdings in DE lohnt von RS oder Fuchs zu wechseln bleibt fraglich. 
Die Ersatzteilversorgung bei RS ist erstklassig und bei Zocci, XFusion & Co. sieht das nicht ganz so toll aus.


----------



## xfusion2012 (21. Februar 2014)

ich mache zur zeit noch meine Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker für zocci teile zu bekommen ist nr schwierig wen die gabel vor 07 hergestellt wurde. rs ist da einfacher keine frage. un fü Fox bekomm ich auch über den laden alle Ersatzteile. nur bei xfusion ist es nicht einfach das geb ich gern zu ;-)


----------



## nrgmac (22. Februar 2014)

Da sitzt Du ja quasi an der Quelle. Der Vertrieb läuft in DE über die Jungs von Reset Racing. Als Mitarbeiter geht da sicherlich mal was. Habe die Venegeance HLR mal in einem anderen Bike über das Wochenende zur Probe gefahren. Top Gabel! Im Vergleich zu den ganz aktuellen Verkaufsschlagern (Pike & Co) jedoch etwas zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (27. Februar 2014)

xfusion2012 schrieb:


> mein schönes Rocky hat nun gestern eine neue Gabel verpasst bekommen mit der Sektor ließ es sich nur bescheiden fahren doch jetzt ist das Fahrgefühl großartig
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 273249


 
klasse!
mit dem fahrwerk gehts super, oder!?


----------



## xfusion2012 (27. Februar 2014)

der unterschied zu Luft ist der Hammer und nur zu empfehlen das wegsacken am hinterbau ist weg und hervorragender Boden Kontakt


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2014)

... Was allerdings nix mit Luft generell zu tun hat. 
Die Frage ist immer von was man auf was wechselt und, auch wichtig, wie viel Zeit und Mühe man der Einstellung widmet.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## xfusion2012 (27. Februar 2014)

bin von einem monarch 4.2 auf den fox dhx 3.0 gewechselt klar hätte ich das Volumen des dämpfers verändern können aber mit einer Menge aufwand an Zeit. Zumal ich das ferderverhalten eines coildämpfers besser finde dachte ich mir das ich lieber den dämpfer auswechsel um zu vermeiden Geld in den monarch zu versenken was vllt nicht zu einem besseren Ergebnis führt.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2014)

Hätte sich genauso gelohnt & du wärst flexibler gewesen. Aber gut, ist nicht für jeden. Luft ist wie gesagt aufwändiger abzustimmen.


----------



## xfusion2012 (27. Februar 2014)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hätte sich genauso gelohnt & du wärst flexibler gewesen. Aber gut, ist nicht für jeden. Luft ist wie gesagt aufwändiger abzustimmen.


 da geh ich dir vollkommen recht nur so hab ich auch weniger an servic arbeiten zu erledigen;-)


----------



## Nathaniel (8. März 2014)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hans Dampf in 2.35 passt auch sehr gut rein. Steife Laufräder helfen zusätzlich.
> 
> 
> Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


Reifen sind da-montiertassen super in den Hinterbau!1.Probefahrt:auch in Ordnung.Nochmal vielen Dank


----------



## Radical_53 (8. März 2014)

Gerne doch! Mag den Reifen sehr gern am Rocky und finde er ist ein sehr schöner Kompromiss, der das Rad in keinster Weise einschränkt.


----------



## Nathaniel (19. März 2014)

Da ich noch immer kein Stahlfahrwerk gefunden habe,versuche ich immer noch die originale All Mountain 1 abzustimmen-ohne viel Erfolg.Sie gibt momentan nur 100mm Federweg frei-die Vorspannung hab ich schon auf fast "0" reduziert.Ist da zuviel Öl drin?Lohnt sich ein Service?Kann man(oder sogar ich) das selber machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2014)

wenn ich recht informiert bin hat die mz ein offenes Ölbad.
Wenn ja, dann wird meist die Enprogression über den Ölstand der Hydraulik variiert.


----------



## Nathaniel (19. März 2014)

Ähhh-aha! 
Das heißt: könnte sein dass der Ölstand zu hoch ist,richtig?
Das "Manual" gibt dazu auch nichts her.Fährt das Ding ausser mir heute überhaupt noch einer?
Eine 36er Van oder Lyrik habe ich bisher noch nicht in passablem Zustand *UND* 1/8 gefunden-langsam frustrierts mich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2014)

bei der lyrik wird auch noch die alte technik mit offenem Ölbad verbaut.
Nach der 1 1/8" Gabel muss man etwas suchen, aber man findet sie noch, Geduld...


----------



## noie95 (19. März 2014)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Ähhh-aha!
> Das heißt: könnte sein dass der Ölstand zu hoch ist,richtig?
> Das "Manual" gibt dazu auch nichts her.Fährt das Ding ausser mir heute überhaupt noch einer?
> Eine 36er Van oder Lyrik habe ich bisher noch nicht in passablem Zustand *UND* 1/8 gefunden-langsam frustrierts mich.


 

kannst auch ne 36 float oder talas suchen, die feder kartusche rausnehmen und bei fox deutschland (ex toxoholic) für ca. 100€ all die teile (inkl feder) kaufen die man braucht um ne van drauszumachen. hab ich auch gemacht. ist top! aber such ne rc2.


----------



## nrgmac (19. März 2014)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Da ich noch immer kein Stahlfahrwerk gefunden habe,versuche ich immer noch die originale All Mountain 1 abzustimmen-ohne viel Erfolg.Sie gibt momentan nur 100mm Federweg frei-die Vorspannung hab ich schon auf fast "0" reduziert.Ist da zuviel Öl drin?Lohnt sich ein Service?Kann man(oder sogar ich) das selber machen?



Service lohnt und kann man selber machen (Werkzeug und ein wenig Sachverstand vorausgesetzt).
http://www.marzocchi.com/template/listManuals.asp
Baujahr 2006 und los gehts!
Alternativ einfach eine 55 RC3 oder micro TI einbauen und glücklich sein.


----------



## Nathaniel (19. März 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Service lohnt und kann man selber machen (Werkzeug und ein wenig Sachverstand vorausgesetzt).
> http://www.marzocchi.com/template/listManuals.asp
> Baujahr 2006 und los gehts!
> Alternativ einfach eine 55 RC3 oder micro TI einbauen und glücklich sein.



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (23. März 2014)

Guten Morgen.
1.) Falls ich noch eine der empfohlenen Gabeln finden sollte brauche ich  auch neue LR.Hier werden ja versch.Steckachsstandards verbaut.Welcher Standard ist zu bevorzugen,bzw. scheidet irgendetwas von vornherein aus?
2.) Ist die im Bikemarkt angebotene Lyrik Coil mit LH-Tune zu dem Preis ok?Klar-ohne sie gesehen zu haben schwer zu sagen-mir gehts darum ob der preis realistisch ist(vorausgesetzt die Funktion stimmt).
Danke


----------



## nrgmac (23. März 2014)

1. Warum? Die alte MZ sollte doch schon QR20 haben, oder ist es noch eine mit QR9? Die QR20 Achse wird im AM/EN-Breich (leider) zusehends von den 15 mm Achsen verdrängt. QR9 findet man schon gar nicht mehr. Die meisten Naben können allerdings heute mit unterschiedlichen Adaptern angepasst werden.

2. Falls Du die Gabel von Tobiwan meinst, dann kannst Du seiner Beschreibung ruhig glauben. Ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters (Modell 2012, keine Garantie,...). Allerdings müsste der Schaft für ein Slayer (je nach Rahmengröße) mit 18 cm etwas zu kurz sein. Falls Du noch mal 170 € draufpacken kannst, dann bekommst Du derzeit z.B. eine neue RC3 Ti EVO2 bei CRC. Dann hast Du eine Top-Gabel und 3 Jahre Garantie.

Das Thema Gabel und Umbau habe ich schon durch und kann Deine Probleme nachvollziehen. Die Gabeln aus dem Bikemarkt haben zumeist irgendein Problem oder passen nicht in mein Slayer (1 1/8, langer Schaft, QR20). Eine neue Krone oder Dämpfungskartusche (RC2) sprengt den Rahmen und somit bin ich letztlich auch bei einer neuen Gabel gelandet.


----------



## Nathaniel (23. März 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> 1. Warum? Die alte MZ sollte doch schon QR20 haben, oder ist es noch eine mit QR9? Die QR20 Achse wird im AM/EN-Breich (leider) zusehends von den 15 mm Achsen verdrängt. QR9 findet man schon gar nicht mehr. Die meisten Naben können allerdings heute mit unterschiedlichen Adaptern angepasst werden.
> 
> 2. Falls Du die Gabel von Tobiwan meinst, dann kannst Du seiner Beschreibung ruhig glauben. Ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters (Modell 2012, keine Garantie,...). Allerdings müsste der Schaft für ein Slayer (je nach Rahmengröße) mit 18 cm etwas zu kurz sein. Falls Du noch mal 170 € draufpacken kannst, dann bekommst Du derzeit z.B. eine neue RC3 Ti EVO2 bei CRC. Dann hast Du eine Top-Gabel und 3 Jahre Garantie.



ich hab "normale" Schhnellspanner drin-das ist doch QR9 oder nicht?
Die 55 ist klasse-aber leider weiss und das passt von daher leider gar nicht ins Farbkonzept.


----------



## nrgmac (23. März 2014)

Yo, QR9 sind die normalen Schnellspanner.
Was stört Dich denn an der vorhandenen Gabel? Die alten Bomber liefen erstaunlich gut. Ölwechsel machen und die Füllmenge auf Dein persönliches Wohlgefühl anpassen und gut is!
Alternativ steht die CR bei CRC oder eine neue, schwarze Micro Ti von 2012 zur VB im Bikemarkt (jeweils Luft).
Notfalls kann man die Farbe einer Gabel innhalb weniger Stunden an die persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen lassen. Frag einfach den Lackierer Deines Vertrauens oder zieh eine Schicht Plasti-Dip drüber.


----------



## Nathaniel (23. März 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Was stört Dich denn an der vorhandenen Gabel? Die alten Bomber liefen erstaunlich gut.
> 
> Ich krieg das Luder einfach nicht abgestimmt-Vorspannung ist schon "0"-der Sag ist auch "0" und insgesammt gibt sie nur 100mm maximal frei.
> Ölwechsel hab ich noch nie gemacht und ich möchte auch nicht den Tag erleben wo ich die Gabel zerlege und dann die nächsten 8 wochen zu Fuss gehen muss weil nach dem Zusammenbau Teile übrig sind


----------



## nrgmac (23. März 2014)

Das ist keine Problem... Auf der Dämpfungsseite ist einfach zu viel Öl eingefüllt.
Bei der Zelegung kann man (wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat) eigentlich nichts kaputt machen. Allerdings Finger weg von der TST-Kartusche!
Die Zocchis sind sehr simpel aufgebaut und gut zu warten. Sollte, je nach Gabel, eine Sache von ca. 20-30 Minuten sein.
Anbei eine kleine Anleitung: http://www.freewebs.com/warpweb/marzocchiam1tuning.htm

So gehe jetzt mal ein wenig mit meinem Slayer spielen.....


----------



## Nathaniel (23. März 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Das ist keine Problem... Auf der Dämpfungsseite ist einfach zu viel Öl eingefüllt.
> Bei der Zelegung kann man (wenn man nicht zwei linke Hände hat) eigentlich nichts kaputt machen. Allerdings Finger weg von der TST-Kartusche!
> Die Zocchis sind sehr simpel aufgebaut und gut zu warten. Sollte, je nach Gabel, eine Sache von ca. 20-30 Minuten sein.
> Anbei eine kleine Anleitung: http://www.freewebs.com/warpweb/marzocchiam1tuning.htm
> ...



Das mach ich jetzt auch,Regen hin oder her-viel Spass!


----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2014)

Hi
Ich habe sie nun schon im zweiten Zweitbike .
Hatte damals(anfang 2013) ca. 150€ investiert Buchsen,Dichtung und umbau auf Schnellspannachse (All Mountain Casting).





und sie steht einer Fox(Van) im nix nach !!


----------



## Nathaniel (24. März 2014)

Hab gestern nochmal den ETA-Knopf abmontiert und den Luftdruck im linken Holm mit der Pumpe nachgemessen-Anzeige=0.Hab dann aus Jux mal mit einer Messerspitze das Ventil eingedrückt und siehe daffft- kam noch einiges an Luft raus.Jetzt gibt sie auch den kompletten Federweg frei.Da hätte ich auch vorher drauf kommen können.Jetzt sackt sie zwar beim Bremsen völlig in sich zusammen-aber was solls.Eingefahren ist sie auch noch nicht wirklich,mal schauen wie sie sich entwickelt und in der Zwischenzeit suche ich weiter.


----------



## Nathaniel (30. März 2014)

Guten Abend.
Kann man sich den Rahmen beschädigen oder zerstören wenn man einen 216mm Dämpfer einbaut?Die 16mm können doch nicht so gravierend sein-oder mache ich da einen Denkfehler?Der 200er ist einfach schwerer zu finden.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfusion2012 (30. März 2014)

ohne weiteres past kein 216er dämpfer rein. Was suchst du denn cool oder Luft?


----------



## Nathaniel (30. März 2014)

xfusion2012 schrieb:


> ohne weiteres past kein 216er dämpfer rein. Was suchst du denn cool oder Luft?


Coil.Passt der nicht nicht weil er einfach zu lang ist-(sorry,blöde Frage)?


----------



## xfusion2012 (30. März 2014)

genau ist einfach zu lang.
wenn du die schattel vorne am dämpfer drehen würdest und ein neues loch bohren würdest würde ein 216mm dämpfer passen.

ich hatte aber allgemein mit meinem 200mm coil dämpfer schon richtig Probleme da der federteller und die feder selbst am umlenkhebel angeschlagen sind.


----------



## Nathaniel (30. März 2014)

xfusion2012 schrieb:


> genau ist einfach zu lang.
> wenn du die schattel vorne am dämpfer drehen würdest und ein neues loch bohren würdest würde ein 216mm dämpfer passen.
> 
> ich hatte aber allgemein mit meinem 200mm coil dämpfer schon richtig Probleme da der federteller und die feder selbst am umlenkhebel angeschlagen sind.



Was passt denn rein und ist besser als der RP23?


----------



## xfusion2012 (30. März 2014)

bisher habe ich bei keinem weiteren das Problem gehört was ich hatte.
kann dir leider nicht genau sagen was passt und was nicht. bei mir war es mit abdrehen der feder und des tellers getan.

Fox van r sollte auf jeden fall passen und im bikemarkt is grade einer drin ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2014)

VAN und DHX haben gleiche Gehäuse und passen beide.
Man muss am Federteller ggf. etwas feilen, aber kein Problem.
Der DHX 5.0 Coil ist bisher der beste Dämpfer den fürs SXC gefahren habe.
RC4 pass nicht.

Aber nimm auf jeden fall COIL!


----------



## Nathaniel (30. März 2014)

xfusion2012 schrieb:


> bisher habe ich bei keinem weiteren das Problem gehört was ich hatte.
> kann dir leider nicht genau sagen was passt und was nicht. bei mir war es mit abdrehen der feder und des tellers getan.
> 
> Fox van r sollte auf jeden fall passen und im bikemarkt is grade einer drin ;-)


Also die die ich da sehe sind aber auch alle länger und keiner in 200mm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2014)

suchen und 200/57 fahren.
alles andere ist gefummel


----------



## xfusion2012 (30. März 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/349649-fox-shox-fox-vanilla-r-200mm

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/281254-fox-dhx-3-0-200mm-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2014)

Finger weg von den beiden!
Der DHX ist zu alt und hat noch das klappernde PP- Ventil, und der Vanila kann nix.


----------



## xfusion2012 (31. März 2014)

ich fahr selber den DHX 3.0 und bei mir klappert nichts.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2014)

Wie alt?
silberner Ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## xfusion2012 (31. März 2014)

nein stahlgrau 2008 version


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2014)

Ist eigentlich ein betroffenes Model.
Aber du hast ja den 3.0 ohne Verstellung, da müsste auch Ruhe sein.
Ich würde aber einen 4. oder 5.0 empfehlen.
Neue waren im Netz schon ab 129,-€ (Händlerangebote).


----------



## xfusion2012 (31. März 2014)

bisher alles Super wenn sich was ändert gebe ich bescheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (31. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ein betroffenes Model.
> Aber du hast ja den 3.0 ohne Verstellung, da müsste auch Ruhe sein.
> Ich würde aber einen 4. oder 5.0 empfehlen.
> Neue waren im Netz schon ab 129,-€ (Händlerangebote).



Der günstigste den ich gefunden habe ist ein 4.0 bei ALUTECH für 249.-


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2014)

geht noch für einen 5.0, such mal weiter.
Schau aber auf den schwarzen Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## Nathaniel (4. April 2014)

Passt ein VIVID R2C in den Rahmen und was taugt der?


----------



## nrgmac (5. April 2014)

Ist evtl. ein wenig überdimensoniert...und passt soweit mir bekannt ist nicht ins Rip-Cage.
Was für einen Dämpfer fährst Du derzeit, was fährst Du mit dem Bike und warum möchtest Du den vorhandenen Dämpfer austauschen?

Noch was von den Nachbarn 
http://forums.mtbr.com/rocky-mountain/slayer-sxc-coil-shock-445682.html


----------



## Nathaniel (5. April 2014)

FOX RP23(im Auslieferungszustand).Hauptsächlich Touren und viele verwurzelte Singletrails.Sobald es richtog "rüttelt" habe ich das Gefühl das das Fahrwerk überfordert ist.Ich denke das der Rahmen einiges mehr an Potential hat.den DHX 5.0 Coil finde ich einfach nicht in gutem Zustand und die Saison läuft.Das Bike ist klasse aber ich möchte es auch ausreizen.Bin mittlerweile auch bereit ein potenteres Luftfahrwerk zu testen-ich möchte nur nicht blind alle Dämpfer und Gabeln kaufen um dann zu merken das sie nicht passen-daher frage ich so viel.


----------



## Nathaniel (5. April 2014)

Hab ich vergessender passt der X-Fusion Vector Coil?


----------



## nrgmac (5. April 2014)

Gewicht ist auch noch von Interesse.
Ob man jetzt für Touren zwingend nen Coil braucht?


----------



## Nathaniel (5. April 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Gewicht ist auch noch von Interesse.
> Ob man jetzt für Touren zwingend nen Coil braucht?



Nein auf keinen Fall!Ich wollte einfach lieber Coil:Fahr ich schon seit meinem Centurion No Pogo mit Psylo und RS de Luxe.Luft hat für mich so was "windiges".Mittlerweile bin ich aber bereit mich bekehren zu lassen-nur muss das "neue"Luftfahrwerk mehr bieten als RP23 und MZ All Mountain 1.


----------



## nrgmac (6. April 2014)

Habe an meinem ersten Stumpi auch Cantis gehabt.... Fahre ich deswegen trotzdem nicht mehr. Was verstehst Du unter Mehrwert?
Den RP kann man gut pushen oder man kann auch mal einen RT3 testen (je nach Fahrergewicht). Coil würde ich bei dem Einsatzbereich streichen, da schleppt man zu viel Material für ein paar Meter Trail mit und die Sommer/Winter Problematik (Gewicht) kommt auch noch dazu....


----------



## Radical_53 (6. April 2014)

Genau. Gerade bei Luft ist die Abstimmung das A und O.
Wenn mit der Serie nix mehr zu holen ist kann man andere Luftkammer-Größen probieren oder eben von Push bearbeiten lassen. Spätestens dann sollte das Problem erstickt sein.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (6. April 2014)

Was wäre denn eine harmonische Gabel-Dämpfer-Kombination in Luft nach euren Erfahrungen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2014)

2014er Talas mit Float X
2012er VAN mit DHX 5.0

Oder andersrum, egal.
Talas darf aber nicht älter sein!


----------



## Nathaniel (7. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2014er Talas mit Float X
> 2012er VAN mit DHX 5.0
> 
> Oder andersrum, egal.
> Talas darf aber nicht älter sein!



Ich hatte das so verstanden,dass der DHX 5.0(Air) nix taugt-oder ist das die beste Alternative unter den schlechten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2014)

Ich meinte auch den Coil


----------



## hugolost (7. April 2014)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine harmonische Gabel-Dämpfer-Kombination in Luft nach euren Erfahrungen?


Lyrik RC2DH Soloair + Monarch RC3


----------



## Radical_53 (7. April 2014)

Oder eine Stufe "drunter", Monarch 4.2 und eine Revelation.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2014er Talas mit Float X
> 2012er VAN mit DHX 5.0
> 
> Oder andersrum, egal.
> Talas darf aber nicht älter sein!



Definitiv, ältere Talas sind ganz großes Kino.


----------



## nrgmac (7. April 2014)

Zocchi CR55 oder Micro ti mit einem RT3.


----------



## Nathaniel (8. April 2014)

So:ein DHX 5.0 Coil ist organisiert!
Ich möchte auch neue Huberbuchsen samt Gleitlager einbauen.Oben und unten 22x8?Die 2-teilige Version?Macht die Montagehilfe für 45€ Sinn oder gehts auch ohne?
Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2014)

Ich würde die neuen 5. teiligen Fox nehmen.

Die kann man ohne das Werkzeug Ein- und Ausbauen.
Materieal ist das gleiche wie bei Huber (IGUS).
Nur hat Fox noch einen zusätzlichen Bund mit Dichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (8. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde die neuen 5. teiligen Fox nehmen.
> 
> Die kann man ohne das Werkzeug Ein- und Ausbauen.
> Materieal ist das gleiche wie bei Huber (IGUS).
> Nur hat Fox noch einen zusätzlichen Bund mit Dichtung.



Bekomme ich die nur bei Toxoholics oder auch bei meinem Händler?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2014)

auch Onlineshops, Händler und natürlich Toxoholics
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm-10713/wg_id-828


----------



## Nathaniel (8. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> auch Onlineshops, Händler und natürlich Toxoholics
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm-10713/wg_id-828



Klasse-vielen Dank!
Das dazu passende Werkzeug von FOX braucht man nicht?Nur mit den Fingern wird das doch nicht funktionieren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2014)

Das geht mit dem Teppichmesser oder einem Durchschlag.
Zwischen den beiden Kunststoffteilen bleibt ein kleiner Spalt um den Durchschlag anzusetzen.


----------



## Nathaniel (13. April 2014)

Der Dämpfer ist da-Halleluja!
Wie erwartet stösst aber der Federteller an-wäre eine Distanzscheibe auch eine Lösung oder muss ich den Teller zwingend anfasen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2014)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (13. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja



Hähä-der war gut!
Ja zur Distanzscheibe oder zum anfasen?


----------



## noie95 (13. April 2014)

wenn du etwas als distanz dazwischn legst, dann spannst du die feder vor. phase einfach den teller etwas an das reicht aus. ist eigentlich nicht viel... zumindest wars bei meinem 18" so. bei meinem 19" mußte ich nix machen. kannst es mit einem stück papier kontrollieren. feil so ne phase dran, bis das papier ungestreift durchgeht


----------



## Nathaniel (13. April 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> wenn du etwas als distanz dazwischn legst, dann spannst du die feder vor. phase einfach den teller etwas an das reicht aus. ist eigentlich nicht viel... zumindest wars bei meinem 18" so. bei meinem 19" mußte ich nix machen. kannst es mit einem stück papier kontrollieren. feil so ne phase dran, bis das papier ungestreift durchgeht


Viel ist es nicht-ich schätze mal die Hälfte von der Gesamtdicke des Tellers.
Wenn das die Stabilität des Teils nicht schwächt mach ich das morgen.


----------



## Nathaniel (13. April 2014)

Hat die 36 Van RC2 eine QR 15 oder 20er Steckachse?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2014)

ab 2015 beides, vorher 20er Achse.
Oben meinte ich mit "ja" das anfasen.


----------



## Nathaniel (13. April 2014)

Ok-morgen wird angefast!
Mit 20er Achse brauche ich nun auch noch neue Laufräder-hurra!
Gibts (im selben Preissegment) Alternativen zu Hope Evo2 und ZTR FLOW EX?
Ich weiß die Fragerei nervt-aber ich bin ja bald fertig-versrochen.
Danke.


----------



## noie95 (13. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ab 2015 beides, vorher 20er Achse.
> Oben meinte ich mit "ja" das anfasen.


 
bisch sicher??? ich glaube es gibt auch 2015 keine van


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2014)

doch, aber nur mit 180mm noch als van.
und wenn die neuen luftgabeln so funktionieren wie die 40er float und der neue float x, dann wird es für die coil schwer.

hoppel grade selbst auf dem float x rum, holla die Waldfee!
In der offenen Stufe hat der kein ProPedal mehr, da geht wirklich was.


----------



## noie95 (13. April 2014)

ich red auch von den 160er varianten... ne 180er ist a bisle viel fürs sxc...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2014)

ja, die wird zur luftpumpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (13. April 2014)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Ok-morgen wird angefast!
> Mit 20er Achse brauche ich nun auch noch neue Laufräder-hurra!
> Gibts (im selben Preissegment) Alternativen zu Hope Evo2 und ZTR FLOW EX?
> Ich weiß die Fragerei nervt-aber ich bin ja bald fertig-versrochen.
> Danke.


 Ohjeee wenns'e gebrochen ist ,ist wieder Rocky schuld :-(


----------



## Nathaniel (13. April 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ohjeee wenns'e gebrochen ist ,ist wieder Rocky schuld :-(


Wer is gebrochen?


----------



## b-o (14. April 2014)

weiß nicht ob ich damit hier richtig bin - aber ich schieß mal frei los:

was ist der aktuelle Marktwert (der auch gezahlt wird) für ein slayer sxc - anniversary edition?
Ausstattung mit der feinen x-o und den Race-Face anbauteilen.
die ata55 ist irgendwann nicht mehr aufgetaucht und wurde daher gegen eine durolux ersetzt. (ca10tage Einsatz) ebenso hatte die formula one ein dichtungsproblem und da auf die schnelle keine neue Dichtung zu bekommen war wurden neue elixir 7 angebaut - die aber bisher nur 5 Tage gefahren...


----------



## Nathaniel (14. April 2014)

b-o schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob ich damit hier richtig bin - aber ich schieß mal frei los:
> 
> was ist der aktuelle Marktwert (der auch gezahlt wird) für ein slayer sxc - anniversary edition?
> Ausstattung mit der feinen x-o und den Race-Face anbauteilen.
> die ata55 ist irgendwann nicht mehr aufgetaucht und wurde daher gegen eine durolux ersetzt. (ca10tage Einsatz) ebenso hatte die formula one ein dichtungsproblem und da auf die schnelle keine neue Dichtung zu bekommen war wurden neue elixir 7 angebaut - die aber bisher nur 5 Tage gefahren...



Gestern ging bei Ebay eins für knapp 1300€ über die Theke- eigentlich eine Schande aber mehr ist wohl nicht realistisch.
Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2014)

Standardpreis + 100,-€ für die Lackierung vielleicht.


----------



## Nathaniel (18. April 2014)

Guten Morgen.
Die VAN RC2 ist da(in Topzustand).
Verbaut ist z.Z. noch eine Avid Juicy 7 mit 185mm.
Nun brauche ich einen Adapter von IS auf PM für 185mm ohne Erhöhung.
Gibt es Alternativen zum Original von Avid?Gerne auch höherwertig-muss nur passen.
Danke,
Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel (21. April 2014)

Beim nun anstehenden Laufradkauf erhebt sich folgende Frage:welchen Achsstandard für hinten(vorne ist klar 20mm Steck).Bringt mir eine Steckachse(und wenn ja welche) hinten überhaupt einen spürbaren Vorteil oder kann ichs bei Schnellspannern belassen?
Danke und noch einen schönen Ostermontag.
Nathaniel


----------



## noie95 (21. April 2014)

ich glaube beim sxc ist hinten nix mit steckachse. die ausfallenden sind noch ganz klassisch. dh 9 oder 10mm (das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau) schnellspanner mit 135.
alles andere geht meines wissens nach nicht. ist halt schon ein altes bike. das design ist aus 2006 (2007 kamen die ersten an den markt)


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2014)

10er DT geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (21. April 2014)

Wenn schon ein neues HR, gleich 10 mm ist um einiges steifer !
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/dt-swiss-rws-thru-bolt-alloy/rp-prod81162


----------



## Nathaniel (21. April 2014)

[QUOTE
ist halt schon ein altes bike.[/QUOTE]

 ist grade mal 7 Jahre alt-aber du hast vermutlich recht.
Danke für die Info-wäre schade um ein extra aufgebautes Laufrad gewesen 
Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel (21. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 10er DT geht





mohrstefan schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein neues HR, gleich 10 mm ist um einiges steifer !
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/dt-swiss-rws-thru-bolt-alloy/rp-prod81162



Klasse-vielen Dank  
Allein der Dämpfer ist schon ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2014)

aber der Schnellspanner macht nicht viel aus


----------



## luke_egan (25. April 2014)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier, deshalb einmal kurz eine Frage zu einem anderem Thema. Ich hab mir ein gebrauchtes Slayer SXC 90 (Baujahr 2010) gekauft. Bei den Angaben zum Federweg hinten findet man oft unterschiedliche Werte (152mm, 155mm oder 160mm). 
Wieviel Federweg hat denn das Slayer SXC nun? 

Viele Grüße
Christof


----------



## nrgmac (25. April 2014)

Das SXC wurde ab Werk mit 152 mm (6 Zoll) angegeben. Die Aussage 154 mm ergibt sich aus den techn. Spezifikationen auf der BikeAction-Seite (57 mm Hub * Übersetzung von 2.7 = 153.8 mm) und die 160 mm sind für die Leute, die das SXC nicht vom SS unterscheiden können.  Die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (26. April 2014)

Bei der Montage der VAN hebe ich heute festgestellt dass der Steuersatz(FSA) leichtes Spiel hat(wie man einen Steuersatz einstellt weiß ich-er ist halt fertig).
Welche Steuersätze werden aktuell von Euch gefahren oder würden verbaut wenn es notwendig wäre?Priorität ist Stabilität und Dichtung,Gewicht und Preis ist egal.Danke im Voraus und einen schönen Abend,
Nathaniel


----------



## nrgmac (26. April 2014)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann nen King! Acros AH-06 und Cane Creek 110 sind aber auch ganz nett und RaceFace sollte man als Rocky-Fahrer auch in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Nathaniel (26. April 2014)

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt heute muss ich die Feder wechseln.Verbaut ist gelb-ich bräuchte wohl blau(war angenehm straff ). Beim Einbau soll sie ja gefettet werden-aber womit und in welchem Umfang(muss ich das ganze Ding einbalsamieren)?
Nathaniel


----------



## mohrstefan (27. April 2014)

hier von http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...a583b/Manitou-PrepM-Suspension-Lube-180g.html ein bissschl einmassieren, und gut ist !


----------



## nrgmac (27. April 2014)

Welches Fett ist fast egal. Wichtig: nur ganz dünn auftragen. Den Rest erledigt das Öl. Bei zu viel Fett vermischt sich der Mist zu einer lecker Pampe und die Dichtung bzw. Foam-Ring leidet.

BTW: Acros wirft gerade die 1 1/8 Steuersätze im Webshop raus....


----------



## xfusion2012 (27. April 2014)

ich fahr einen raceface deus Steuersatz ist top ;-)


----------



## Rodeodave (27. April 2014)

Funktioniert richtig gut am SXC


----------



## Nathaniel (27. April 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> BTW: Acros wirft gerade die 1 1/8 Steuersätze im Webshop raus....



Welchen von denen kann ich denn überhaupt verbauen-wusste gar nicht dass es bei 1 1/8 noch so viele Unterschiede gibt?
Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2014)

Abmessungen sind eigentlich gleich.
Sind deher Quatitätsunterschiede.
King ist für Ewigkeit, aber die anderen sind auch fast unkaputtbar.


----------



## nrgmac (27. April 2014)

Falls sich Deine Frage auf Acros bezieht, dann würde ich zum AH-06 (neu AH-34) greifen. Gut, bezahlbar und dem King technisch ebenbürtig. Nur beim Kult-Faktor hat CK die Nase definitiv vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (27. April 2014)

Wie oben schon erwähnt der http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...eal-Seal-Steuersatz-1-1-8-black-Mod-2011.html  ist Preiß/Leistung schon ganz gut !


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2014)

sofort kaufen!


----------



## Nathaniel (27. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> sofort kaufen!


----------



## nrgmac (3. Mai 2014)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Funktioniert richtig gut am SXC



Wie weit kommst Du mit dem Schaltungsmix bei der Bandbreite? Soweit ich das gerade überblicken kann, kommst Du mit der 1x10 Lösung nicht an die Bandbreite von 2x9 heran oder täusche ich mich da?
BTW: Wenn Du Deinem Slayer was Gutes tun möchtest, dann werf den DHX4air raus! Den hier schon viel beworbenen DHX5-Coil oder den Roco TST-Air (abhängig von der Rahmengröße) hinein und Du hast ein ganz neues Bike!


----------



## Rodeodave (3. Mai 2014)

28 vorne, 11-42 hinten (beides Wolf Tooth, zehn Tage Lieferzeit), geht also von 2,55 bis 0,67 rein von der Übersetzung her. Die 0,67 brauche ich hier im Herz der Alpen relativ oft, und ich fahr generell lieber Frequenz als Kraft. Für mich passt das jetzige Setup nach oben hin perfekt. Nach unten geht mir eigentlich auch nichts ab, zum quer durch die Stadt fahren reichts jedenfalls. In Summe überwiegen die Vorteile von 1x10 momentan für mich ganz klar, was in Sachen Verschleiß so geht wird sich zeigen...

Das Schaltauge vom SXC scheint übrigens günstig dimensioniert zu sein, die original b-tension Schraube vom XT Schaltwerk (mid cage) reicht jedenfalls aus. Kettenlinie scheint auch zu passen. Kettenlänge ist 28-42 plus zwei Glieder, und mit eingefedertem Hinterbau ist noch Luft für den Käfig. Kette ist bis jetzt auch drauf geblieben. Schalten tuts sauber. Bis jetzt (knapp 100 Trail Kilometer rauf und runter) bin ich jedenfalls voll von 1x10 überzeugt.

Den DHX4 hab ich mittels Plastikstreifen-Tuning etwas straffer bekommen, bin mir aber sicher, dass sich da mit einem anderen Dämpfer noch viel rausholen lässt. Wollte eh schon länger mal hier fragen:

Was ist denn nun ein passender Dämpfer für das SXC? Von den Dimensionen her sollte es 200x57 sein, oder? Tune, Volumen? Vielleicht auch noch Huber Bushings wenn ich schon mal dabei bin?


----------



## Nathaniel (3. Mai 2014)

Rodeodave schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch noch Huber Bushings wenn ich schon mal dabei bin?



Habe ich mir für meinen DHX 5.0 Coil anfertigen lassen(3-teilig mit farbig passenden Endstücken)-sehr schön gearbeitet,ein besseres Ansprechverhalten kann ich aber nicht feststellen.Vielleicht bringt die Variante von FOX einen Zuwachs in der Performance.

Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2014)

ein dhx 4 air?


----------



## nrgmac (3. Mai 2014)

Auf die Hubers kannst Du bei den beiden o.g. Dämpfern vorerst verzichten. Falls sich irgendwann mal Verschleiss bei der unteren Buchse einstellt, dann kannst Du sie immer noch austauschen. 
Habe selber vom DHX4Air zum Monarch und dann über DHX Coil zum Roco gewechselt. DHX Coil sowie Roco Air (wenn er denn passt) machen ein ganz neues Bike aus dem SXC. Der Coil ist aus saisonalen Gründen (Weihnachtsrolle, usw.) rausgeflogen.


----------



## noie95 (3. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ein dhx 4 air?


ja den gabs mal... 2008. und oder noch in anderen jahren. das weiß ich net genau. aber 2008 gabs ihn. das sxc hatte damals erst ab dem 90 und team einen 5er. das 30/50/70 hatten nen 4er... bei dem hatte der piggy pack nicht den einstellbaren botten out kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (3. Mai 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> DHX Coil (wenn er denn passt) machen ein ganz neues Bike aus dem SXC.
> 
> - hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.
> Nathaniel


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2014)

noie95 schrieb:


> ja den gabs mal... 2008. und oder noch in anderen jahren. das weiß ich net genau. aber 2008 gabs ihn. das sxc hatte damals erst ab dem 90 und team einen 5er. das 30/50/70 hatten nen 4er... bei dem hatte der piggy pack nicht den einstellbaren botten out kopf


dachte er meinte mit dhx4 den rc4, der passt nämlich nicht.


----------



## nrgmac (4. Mai 2014)

@Nathaniel
Wenn schon Zitate gepostet werden, dann bitte ganz und nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.

@noie95
Den DHX 4 Air gab es bis 2010 in allen SXC70. Das 30er hatte den RP2, das 50er den RP23 und das 90er den DHX5. Der DHX4Air war eine Krankheit in diesem Bike (selbst mit Haribo-Tuning). An das Mistding hat sich nicht ohne Grund kein Tuner gemacht...

Mit Roco sieht das übrigens so aus...


----------



## Nathaniel (4. Mai 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> @Nathaniel
> Wenn schon Zitate gepostet werden, dann bitte ganz und nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
> 
> @noie95
> ...



Zum Roco Air konnte ich nix sagen-daher hatte ich das Zitat verkürzt(ohne es in seiner Aussage zu verfälschen).
Tut mir leid wenn ich Ihnen damit zu nahe getreten bin.
Nathaniel


----------



## nrgmac (4. Mai 2014)

Alles gut...


----------



## Nathaniel (4. Mai 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Alles gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (5. Mai 2014)

Hatte am Samstag in der Van die Feder ausgetauscht(und vorher wie empfohlen leicht gefettet).Müsste ich im oberen Kompartiment Öl vorfinden beim Öffnen der Preload-Kappe?Beim Ölwechsel fülle ich ja über das Tauchrohr nach,richtig?Im Manual  war zu lesen, dass nach dem Federtausch die Gabel "geschüttelt" werden soll(zur Schmierung).Von Öl war aber nix zu sehen.Kann(muss) ich ins Standrohr ein paar ml einfüllen oder ist das unnötig(sie federt,dämpft,HSC und LSC funktionieren)?

Nathaniel


----------



## nrgmac (5. Mai 2014)

Schau mal hier
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti9rNnhJc04


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2014)

Das Öl läuft an Feder und deren Aufnahme weiter runter ins Casting.
Das kannst du nicht mehr sehen, auch nicht wenn du schüttelst.
Hättest du die Gabel auf den Kopf gestellt wäre es langsam nach oben gekommen.


----------



## Markus.02 (6. Mai 2014)

falls jemand interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/381329-rocky-mountain-slayer-sxc-team-19


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2014)

teuer ohne Dämpfer


----------



## noie95 (6. Mai 2014)

für 1300 bekommt ja schon ein komplettes bike... leider!


----------



## nrgmac (6. Mai 2014)

Und für <800€ zuletzt einen kompletten Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Garantie.


----------



## Nathaniel (6. Mai 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti9rNnhJc04





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Öl läuft an Feder und deren Aufnahme weiter runter ins Casting.
> Das kannst du nicht mehr sehen, auch nicht wenn du schüttelst.
> Hättest du die Gabel auf den Kopf gestellt wäre es langsam nach oben gekommen.



Ok-dann passts!
Vielen Dank.
Nathaniel


----------



## Rodeodave (18. Mai 2014)

Ich hab nochmal ein paar Fragen zum Dämpfer für das SXC.

Gefahren werden von den Luft-Dämpfern scheinbar der Fox RP23, der RS Monarch RT3 und der Marzocchi Roco TST R Air. Gibt's noch andere, auch neuere, zu denen es Erfahrungen gibt? Generelle Infos zu den tune Stufen vielleicht?
Den Fox Float CTD zum Beispiel findet man im Bikemarkt ja des öfteren. Weiß jemand nach welchem velocity/rebound tune man Ausschau halten müsste?
Mein Rahmen ist 19'', würde da ein Roco TST R Air ohne Modifikationen rein passen? Funktioniert das TST vom Roco halbwegs als lockout?

So überaus grässlich finde ich den DHX4 momentan nicht, er schlägt nicht durch, das propedal funktioniert, macht keinen Lärm, aber er fühlt sich halt irgendwie tot an.


----------



## nrgmac (18. Mai 2014)

Bei den RS RT3/RC3 gibt ab 2014 nur noch den M/M Tune im Aftermarkt und der sollte grob passen.
Um ein Tuning kommt man bei vielen Dämpfern ohnenhin nicht herum.
Der DHX5-Coil ist also nicht unbedingt das Allheilmittel, kommt jedoch der EWS sehr nahe. Leider ist er sehr schwer und die Feder lässt sich auch nicht so günstig wechseln. Wer also oft mit sehr unterschiedlichen Gewicht (Gepäck) unterwegs ist sollte doch eher bei Luft bleiben.
Der Roco passt in den 19" Rahmen ohne größere Probleme. Am Dämpferkolben müssen zwei kleine Kerben eingefeilt werden (geht schnell und absolut problemlos). Das TST ist in Stufe 5 fast mit einem Lockout gleich zu setzen. Da wippt nix mehr 
Der verbaute Dämpfer hängt auch ein bisschen von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab.

Man kann es ungefähr so zusammenfassen:
Fox RP23 -> aktiv, kaum Durchsacken, unauffällig mit Tuningpotenzial z.B. Push
Fox DHX Air -> leblos, sackt durch und passt einfach nicht zum Bike
FOX DHX Coil -> aktiv, kein Durchsacken, schwer und unflexibel aber großes Potenzial bergab
RS RT3/RC3 -> hebt sich positiv vom DHX Air ab, kein Durchsacken, überall ok aber kein Überflieger -> Allrounddämpfer
MZ Roco WC Coil -> ein wenig zu viel für das SXC und sackschwer
MZ Roco TST Air -> aktiv und super plush (fast Stahlfederniveau), kein Durchsacken 
Manitou ISX6 -> aktiv und plush, viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, kaum noch zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfusion2012 (21. Mai 2014)

hallo mal eine dumme frage mein rahmen knackt beim einfedern und extrem bei seitlicher Belastung. Gibt es öfters mal Probleme mit den Lagern? Ich will nicht unbedingt alle rausholen und mir das ganze kit kaufen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2014)

zerlegen und Kontaktstellen mit Kupferpaste schmieren.


----------



## xfusion2012 (21. Mai 2014)

danke für den Tip


----------



## Rodeodave (21. Mai 2014)

Bei mir waren die gefrästen Alu-Dreiecke der oberen Dämpferaufnahme an der Kontaktstelle mit den Aufnahmen am Rahmen Quelle von Knackgeräuschen. Ordentlich Fett dazwischen hat geholfen.


----------



## xfusion2012 (21. Mai 2014)

an den kontaktflächen der dämpferaufnahme habe ich schon fett gemacht scheint mehr das hauptlager unten zu sein.


----------



## Rodeodave (21. Mai 2014)

Knacken kann viele Ursachen haben. Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr, Sattelklemme, Pedale, Dämpferaufnahme, Lagerschalen vom Tretlager, Lager in den Gelenken, Lagerbolzen, Bruchstellen...
Oft hilft nur Geduld und WD40.


----------



## xfusion2012 (21. Mai 2014)

wenn ich eins nicht verwende ist es wd40 ;-)


----------



## nrgmac (22. Mai 2014)

Kupferpaste ist bei einem Alurahmen kontraproduktiv. Eher Fett, Keramikspray oder Montagewachs benutzen und dünnflüssige Öle im Schrank lassen.


----------



## dermaxi (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines SXC30 von 2008 (18"). Das Bike wurde einer kompletten Custom-Wäsche unterzogen, das einzige, was vom Original noch drauf ist, sind Umwerfer und der RP2 Dämpfer.
Damit komm ich auch schon zu meiner Frage. Der Dämpfer wippt auch im Pro-Pedal für mein Empfinden sehr stark, obwohl ich ihn (bei 1,86 Größe und ca. 80 kg) mit fast 13 Bar gefüllt habe. Bei Verstellung der Druckstufe ändert sich das auch nur minimal. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie sich das in den Griff bekommen lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (16. Juni 2014)

186 groß !? und dann mit nem 18Zoller  vieleicht ein bisschl zu klein !


----------



## xfusion2012 (16. Juni 2014)

ich bin auch über 180cm und fahr ein 18er geht super ;-)


----------



## Nathaniel (16. Juni 2014)

Dito


----------



## nrgmac (16. Juni 2014)

Den Dämpfer z.B. pushen oder was Passenderes kaufen!


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Juni 2014)

zb. einen Monarch oder Roco


----------



## nrgmac (16. Juni 2014)

Roco geht glaube bei 18" nicht.....bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (16. Juni 2014)

dermaxi schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines SXC30 von 2008 (18"). Das Bike wurde einer kompletten Custom-Wäsche unterzogen, das einzige, was vom Original noch drauf ist, sind Umwerfer und der RP2 Dämpfer.
> Damit komm ich auch schon zu meiner Frage. Der Dämpfer wippt auch im Pro-Pedal für mein Empfinden sehr stark, obwohl ich ihn (bei 1,86 Größe und ca. 80 kg) mit fast 13 Bar gefüllt habe. Bei Verstellung der Druckstufe ändert sich das auch nur minimal. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie sich das in den Griff bekommen lässt?


 
ich denke du wirst dein ziel mit dem rp2 nicht erreichen. du brauchst nen dämpfer der mehr lowspeed druckstufe hat wie deiner. oder einen bei dem du die druckstufen einstellen kannst. oder einen mit zuschaltbarem propedal (wobei das aus meiner sicht nicht viel anders ist als ne lowspeed ds) das sich einstellen läßt. ich glaub beim rp23 läßt sich das einstellen.
ich fahr nen dhx5 coil. bei dem kannst das propedal fast stufenlos einstellen.

oder du fährst jetzt einfach mal 1500km in den nächsten 4 monaten damit... dann hast dich dran gewöhnt und es macht dir nix mehr aus


----------



## dermaxi (17. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen, leider bestätigt ihr mehr oder weniger, was ich schon befürchtet hatte.



mohrstefan schrieb:


> 186 groß !? und dann mit nem 18Zoller  vieleicht ein bisschl zu klein !



Das geht echt top, mir wurde das auch vorab im Fachhandel (Rocky Mountain & Friends, München) so gesagt



mohrstefan schrieb:


> zb. einen Monarch oder Roco



Den Monarch hab ich auch schon im Auge, allerdings heißt es dafür jetzt erstmal sparen. Weißt du zufällig, ob der Monarch Plus bei mir reinpasst?



noie95 schrieb:


> oder du fährst jetzt einfach mal 1500km in den nächsten 4 monaten damit... dann hast dich dran gewöhnt und es macht dir nix mehr aus



Was anderes wird mir kaum übrig bleiben


----------



## xfusion2012 (17. Juni 2014)

wenn du nicht so auf gewicht achtest kannst du auch ein coil dämpfer nehmen funkion ist super bei Leuten mit hohem gewicht wie bei mir z.b ;-)


----------



## dermaxi (17. Juni 2014)

Ich bin leider überhaupt kein Fan von Coil.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2014)

dermaxi schrieb:


> Ich bin leider überhaupt kein Fan von Coil.


Der würdest du aber sicher werden, auch wenn nicht so schwer bist.
Das kann kein Luftdämpfer, egal welcher Hersteller.


----------



## dermaxi (17. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der würdest du aber sicher werden, auch wenn nicht so schwer bist.



Vom Gewicht her bin ich bestimmt nicht so schnell an der Grenze aber ich weiß nicht so recht, ich hatte auf meinem ersten Fully (irgendein Univega Flyte) nen Coil hinten und bin damit nie wirklich warm geworden. Kürzlich bin ich auch nochmal auf nem Specialized Status gesessen, da kamen direkt schlechte Erinnerungen hoch. 



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das kann kein Luftdämpfer, egal welcher Hersteller.



Was meinst du da genau?


----------



## xfusion2012 (17. Juni 2014)

der hinterbau arbeitet besser ansprechverhalten ist besser und kein durchsacken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2014)

xfusion2012 schrieb:


> der hinterbau arbeitet besser ansprechverhalten ist besser und kein durchsacken.


Genau so, vor allen Dingen das systembedingte absaufen ist dann so gut wie weg.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juni 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Genau so, vor allen Dingen das systembedingte absaufen ist dann so gut wie weg.


mit dem Roco NICHT beim Monarch gibt es prima abstimmset's .


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> mit dem Roco NICHT beim Monarch gibt es prima abstimmset's .


die müssten eine lageabhängige Druckstufe im mittleren Bereich aufweisen, aber das gibt es nicht fürs MTB.
Was du meinst ist eher die Kastration durch die Druckstufen, und das ist nicht erstrebenswert.
Dann besser einen RP von Push.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juni 2014)

Der PR/Push Tune ist  was für Spezi ! schau mal auf einen Roco oder Monarch  !!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Der PR/Push Tune ist  was für Spezi ! schau mal auf einen Roco oder Monarch  !!!


Dann wählt man halt die Kastration, jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## nrgmac (18. Juni 2014)

Habe den DHX Coil gefahren und gegen den Roco TST ersetzt. Kastriert habe ich dadurch mal rein gar nichts. Der Dämpfer passt für mich persönlich perfekt. Hängt natürlich auch ein bisserl mit der 55 an der Front und meinem Gewicht (90 kg) und Einsatzbereich zusammen. Die Unterschiede zwischen Air und Coil sind bei modernen Federelementen nicht mehr so extrem wie das vor 5 Jahren noch der Fall war. Zukünftigen Generationen werden Coil Dämpfer nur noch in DH-Bikes begegnen und auch dort geht der Trend zu Air  (siehe WC Berichterstattung).


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2014)

mag sein.
Aber das liegt auch daran, dass die Hersteller gelernt haben die Kinematik besser zu konstruieren.


----------



## nrgmac (18. Juni 2014)

In den letzten 5 Jahren? Wohl eher nicht... Wenn man 10 Jahre zurück geht, dann evtl. wobei die Fehler und konstruktiv bedingten Probleme bei den Rahmen geblieben sind. Ein abgestützter Eingelenker, Eingelenker, VPP, 4-Gelenker....alle haben so ihre Stärken und Schwächen.
Anfang der 2000er haben die Dämpferelemente mit Plattformdämpfung (SPV & Co.) die Bikes langhubiger gemacht. Die Kinematik wurde auf das neue Material angepasst. Ein RockShox Deluxe (Stahldämpfer aus den 90igern) fährt sich heute in jedem modernen Rad absolut lausig und das liegt an der "besseren" Kinematik. Der Coil-Dämpfer unterscheidet sich von einem guten Air lediglich im Federmedium (Stahl vs. Luft), die Dämpfungseinheit ist ggf. absolut identisch. Wenn der Konstrukteur seine Hausaufgeben gemacht hat, dann sind die Unterschiede zu vernachlässigen. Bei Fox hat´s eben leider nicht so gut geklappt (und das ist noch schmeichelhaft formuliert).


----------



## Lieser (19. Juni 2014)

hallo.. hab da mal ne frage... was kann man machen damit der hinterbau an meinem slayer nicht mehr do schwammig ist..... hätte den gern etwas steifer.... hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiter helfen


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## nrgmac (19. Juni 2014)

Wie hast Du den Dämpfer derzeit eingestellt?


----------



## Lieser (20. Juni 2014)

den dämpfer fahr ich mit 17 bar..... aber an dem liegt es denk ich nicht ist vom gefühl her weiter hinten.... als hätte man zu wenig luft im reifen


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## Lieser (20. Juni 2014)

noch ne frage was ist so ein rahmen wert ist ein slayer 50 von 2009 glaub ich und zustand würd ich sagen 2 - 2+ und keine 2000
km gefahren


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (20. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht ist die Hinterbaulagerung ausgenudelt!
Der Wert dürfte bei ca. 500 € liegen-mehr gibts leider nicht mehr dafür.

Nathaniel


----------



## Lieser (20. Juni 2014)

das ist nicht viel bei ebay ist einer drinn der will 1100€ aber wird sie wohl nicht bekommen.... die lager sind noch alle fit ich denke der hinterbau ist einfach nicht der hit.... muss wohl mal nen andrren rahmen besorgen


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## Nathaniel (20. Juni 2014)

Haben *will *er die schon länger-für den Preis bekommt man aber schon ein kompletes Slayer.Und *ja*: der Hinterbau ist nicht der steifste-entweder Du gewöhnst Dich dran oder verkaufst ihn.

Nathaniel


----------



## nrgmac (20. Juni 2014)

Der Hinterbau ist ausreichend steif für die Konstruktion. Da ist die olle Fox am VR schon eher ein Problem. Wie Nathaniel schon schrieb: Love it or sell it! 500 € mit nem RP23 sind die Obergrenze in der Bucht für ein 2008. Mehr ist Glücksache.


----------



## Lieser (20. Juni 2014)

also mit der gabel bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden... naja ich werd mich mal im bikemarkt umschauen vielleicht will ja auch mal jemand tauschen.... hab irgendwie lust auf was neues... wie ist das neue slayer vom hinterbau ist das steifer


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2014)

@Lieser:
Solange du nicht definieren kannst was du unter "steifer" verstehst, wird dir sicher keine eine sinnvolle Antwort geben können.
Frag ansonsten mal expliziten Frauenforen nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lieser (20. Juni 2014)

@Rockyrider
du denkst wohl auch du wärst ein lustiges kerlchen...

ich denke doch das die leute hier im forum die beide schonmal gefahren sind den unterschied kennen wenn es einen gibt... 



Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juni 2014)

ich glaub wir lassen das, sitzt tiefer.


----------



## nrgmac (20. Juni 2014)

Mit der Fox und dem bambeligen WTB Laufradsatz wird das neue Slayer auch nicht "steifer"


----------



## Lieser (20. Juni 2014)

welchen lrs könnt ihr denn empfehlen.... sollte aber vom preis noch im rahmen sein....


----------



## Nathaniel (20. Juni 2014)

Lieser schrieb:


> welchen lrs könnt ihr denn empfehlen.... sollte aber vom preis noch im rahmen sein....



Auch das müssten Sie noch etwas näher definieren-die finanziellen Möglichkeiten sind je nach User sehr verschieden.

Nathaniel


----------



## Lieser (20. Juni 2014)

na sagen wir mal bis 400€... mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.... da ich auch noch paar euros in ne neue bremse investieren möchte... aber je nach dem was das alles kostet spiel ich wirklich mit dem gedanken mir was neues zu suchen


----------



## Nathaniel (20. Juni 2014)

Zur Orientierung vlt. mal bei "www.action-sports.de" schauen.Alles frei konfigurierbar(z.B. ZTR FLOW,HOPE EVO II,etc.).
Bei nur 400 € wirds neu aber ein bißchen eng.Ansonsten im Bikemarkt.

Nathaniel


----------



## Lieser (28. Juni 2014)

also ich bin jetzt mal im bikemarkt am stöbern wegen einem neuen lrs.... welche nabenbreite braucht man denn da hinten....vielen dank schon mal für die hilfe


----------



## Nofaith (29. Juni 2014)

Nabenbreite HINTEN 135mm

Ich würde mal die IGUS-Lager an der Kettenstrebe prüfen, hier gibt's mal Spiel und das fühlt sich dann schwammig an.


----------



## Lieser (29. Juni 2014)

vielen dank Nofaith... dann serd ich mal nach 135mm schauen mmschauen


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (29. Juni 2014)

Kein Problem!

Hier ein LRS der preislich im Budget liegt => http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?cPath=81&products_id=1034 (gibt's in vielen Farben)

Bremsen würde ich zu sorglosen Shimano XT greifen, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Lieser (1. Juli 2014)

das ist doch mal genau die richtige preisklasse... 


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## Lieser (7. Juli 2014)

so wo das schwammige herkam ist geklärt... die schwinge vom hinterbau ist angerissen.... hab ich unterm dreck garnicht bemerkt....


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## nrgmac (16. Juli 2014)

Und aus diesem Grund hast Du das Bike jetzt für 1600 Euro in den Bikemarkt gestellt? 
Ein Hinweis auf den gerissenen Hinterbau würde den neuen Käufer wahrscheinlich sehr erfreuen.


----------



## Lieser (16. Juli 2014)

steht doch garnicht mehr drin im bilemarkt....verkauf es nicht mehr und hab schon ne neue schwinge... ging alles auf garantie da es noch keine 4 jahre alt ist....


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## nrgmac (16. Juli 2014)

Das ging ja fix mit BA diesmal...


----------



## Lieser (16. Juli 2014)

ja hat circa 10 - 12 tage gedauert... kontte es direkt an ba schicken ohne umweg über den händler


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## nrgmac (16. Juli 2014)

Löblich!
Dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem SXC.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (20. August 2014)

Servus Leute! Ich habe ein 2007er SXC 70. Über die Abstimmung des Dämpfers ist ja sehr viel gesprochen worden. Leider fehlt mir zum einen das technische Verständnis um zu verstehen was da im Dämpfer passiert. Und zum anderen auch das Feingefühl im Hintern um kleine Änderungen in der Abstimmung zu bemerken. Jetzt beschreibe ich einfach mal meine Beobachtung und hoffe von euch einen Tipp zu bekommen, an welcher Schraube ich den muss. Ich habe für den Alpencross denn Dämpfer so weit aufgepumpt, dass er die in der Anleitung geforderten 14 mm Sag hat - mit Rucksack. Habe da etwas mehr Druck zugeben müssen als ohne Rucksack. Ich hatte sonst das Gefühl ich würde zu sehr einsinken. Also es fühlt sich alles sehr gut an. Bei einer Abfahrt dann sind wir einen Weg mit richtig dicken Brocken runter gefahren. Ich hatte das Gefühl, das der Dämpfer an dieser Stelle ruhig hätte weicher einfedern können. Und tatsächlich, der Ring befand sich gerade mal so auf der Hälfte des Kolbens. Das geht doch sicherlich auch besser oder ist was kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2014)

was für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## nrgmac (20. August 2014)

Laut Fotoalbum ein DHX 5 Air....

Noch einer Popcorn?


----------



## Deleted 80478 (21. August 2014)

DHX Air 4.0​


----------



## mr320 (21. August 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Laut Fotoalbum ein DHX 5 Air....
> 
> Noch einer Popcorn?




Nein danke, hab ich mir in dem Thread schon überfressen.


----------



## xfusion2012 (22. August 2014)

heyho

heute mal das Rocky fertig gemacht für den kommenden biketrip nächste Woche.
geplant ist erst Bikepark Winterberg, Geisskopf und von dort aus nach Sölden 

Sorry für die schlechte Qualität


----------



## nrgmac (10. September 2014)

Mal so eine Frage zum Spaß in die Runde. Hat schon mal einer versucht einen Cane Creek DB / DB inline in ein Slayer zu packen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. September 2014)

Hi,
hat jemand von euch zufällig noch heile Kettenstreben in Weiß herum liegen?

Gruß
Niko


----------



## nrgmac (10. September 2014)

BA?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. September 2014)

Bei einem Kumpel ist sie gebrochen und ich wollte vorsichtshalber hier schon einmal nachfragen. 
Falls er bei BA nix erreicht haben wir den nächsten Schritt schon angefangen.


----------



## Lieser (11. September 2014)

also über BA solkte kein problem sein da hab ich meine letzten monat ohne probleme getauscht bekommen


Sent from my Eiföhner


----------



## ykcor (13. September 2014)




----------



## Nofaith (14. September 2014)

Die Schwachstelle ist bekannt. Dein Slayer hat 5 Jahre Garantie, wenn Du Erstbesitzer bist wende Dich an Deinen Händler oder direkt an Bikeaction.


----------



## nrgmac (14. September 2014)

Könnte bei einem 2009er Rahmen langsam eng werden. 
Kennt zufällig einer den Tarif für eine neue Kettenstrebe bei BA?


----------



## mr320 (14. September 2014)

Ich zitiere mal von Seite 86


schorschsxc schrieb:


> Also actionbike kann nur als großhändler auftreten, preisempfehlung nur für kettenstrebe z.B. 496 eu ):
> Ich such jetzt mal nen rocky-händler.. nur der könnte was bestellen.



Superschnäppchen !!!


----------



## ykcor (15. September 2014)

Da ich kein Erstbesitzer bin, werde ich den Rahmen an die Wand hängen und mich leider, viel zu schnell, wieder von RM abwenden.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. September 2014)

wende dich lieber mal einem stabilern RM-Modell zu .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (17. September 2014)

Leichter gesagt als getan. Das 2015 Lineup ist diesbezüglich eher ein Witz.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. September 2014)

Jo  Aber das Aktuelle Slayer ist "noch" ein echtes RMB ! !


----------



## nrgmac (17. September 2014)

Das sehen so ein paar Lappen in der 2015 Lineup-Diskussion ganz anders.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. September 2014)

Ha ha ich zitttiere ! 
Dann bin ich ja froh, 2013 noch ein Slayer erwischt zu haben. 
Sehe ich auch so 
Mein Slayer womit auch Parkbesuche drin sind bleibt ein 26" Bike! Wendiger und verspielter wird es nicht mit größeren Raddurchmesser


----------



## Willer82 (1. Oktober 2014)

Falls von Euch jemand Interesse hat...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/464381-rocky-mountain-slayer-sxc-70-custom-build

Grüße
Kris


----------



## ykcor (19. Oktober 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/474948-rocky-mountain-slayer-sxc-kettenstrebenriss

Vielleicht hilfts jemandem oder jemand braucht die Dämpferaufnahme zum Löcher bohren, um nen längeren Dämpfer verbauen zu können...


----------



## neikless (2. November 2014)

http://nsmb.com/death-to-enduro/


----------



## mohrstefan (2. November 2014)




----------



## isartrails (2. November 2014)

neikless schrieb:


> http://nsmb.com/death-to-enduro/


Habe die Metaebene nicht verstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (2. November 2014)

Ich schon


----------



## isartrails (4. November 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich schon


Dafür hapert's bei dir gelegentlich an der Rechtschreibung...


----------



## knuuth (6. November 2014)

So, jetzt mal für die älteren... Also ich kenne Pantera, habe sie schon paar mal live gesehen. Damals halt,  Geht ja jetzt nicht mehr... So auch. Slayer. Gut, da gibt es auch einen nicht mehr... Misfits kenne ich,  allerdings nicht live. Ok, da gibt es noch alle... Ein RM Slayer SXC kenne ich auch live, der Canucks Rahmen hängt momentan im Keller,  da der Rest am 2011er Slayer hängt. Alles erwähnte finde ich recht gut. Könnte mich nun jemand auf die von Isartrails zitierte Metaebene bringen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2014)

knuuth schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal für die älteren... Also ich kenne Pantera, habe sie schon paar mal live gesehen. Damals halt,  Geht ja jetzt nicht mehr... So auch. Slayer. Gut, da gibt es auch einen nicht mehr... Misfits kenne ich,  allerdings nicht live. Ok, da gibt es noch alle... Ein RM Slayer SXC kenne ich auch live, der Canucks Rahmen hängt momentan im Keller,  da der Rest am 2011er Slayer hängt. Alles erwähnte finde ich recht gut. Könnte mich nun jemand auf die von Isartrails zitierte Metaebene bringen?


Nein das geht nicht.
Dazu brauchst eine Zeitfalte um ins Paralleluniversum zu kommen.


----------



## isartrails (7. November 2014)

knuuth schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal für die älteren...


Verstehe nur Bahnhof... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Liegt wohl daran, dass ich alt werde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oder um Friedrich Torberg zu zitieren: "Von was wird geräädet? - Vom Väägeln!" _(Friedrich Torberg: Die Tante Jolesch, S. 139, dtv)_


----------



## nrgmac (8. November 2014)

Er will damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass seine Nachbarn seine "Musik" evtl. nicht mögen. Somit hat er das Video perfekt erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaxi (8. November 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage zum Spaß in die Runde. Hat schon mal einer versucht einen Cane Creek DB / DB inline in ein Slayer zu packen?



Der DB inline interessiert mich auch, deshalb hab ich einfach mal eine Email an Cane Creek geschrieben (SXC fehlt auch im "fit finder" von Cane Creek). Ich berichte gerne, wenn ich von ihnen eine Antwort habe.


----------



## nrgmac (8. November 2014)

Passt wohl nicht, da er noch dicker als ein Roco ist. Aber der bekommt gerade mit dem 053 einen sehr interessanten Nachfolger.


----------



## dermaxi (12. November 2014)

Stimmt leider, Cane Creek schreibt das Gleiche.


----------



## nrgmac (12. November 2014)

Ob man bei den angeblich ganzen servicebedürftigen CCs von leider sprechen kann?


----------



## dermaxi (13. November 2014)

Dann sollte ich mit Blick auf meine BOS Gabel wohl ned ganz unglücklich sein.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem sich mein Slayer 06 verabschiedet hat , nun ein SXC (war ein Schnäppchen) Bilder folgen


----------



## mr320 (4. Dezember 2014)

Bist wohl wieder mit der Tripple 8 rumgesurft.


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Dezember 2014)

HEUTE





hatte noch über ,HOPE


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da mal kurz zwei Fragen

Hat jemand von euch schon versucht einen 650b Laufradsatz zu verbauen. Die Fox schafft es ja aber hinten?

Und dann noch welche Maße hat denn der Roco TST air der hier so gelobt wird. Bin am überlegen ob ich ebenfalls umstelle. Der DHX 4 ist jetzt fertig und müsste zum Service. Bevor ich aber in den nochmal investiere ...

Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Dezember 2014)

650B wird in dem engen Hinterbau sicher nicht passen.
Ich würde es auch nicht machen weil du die eh schon hohe Geo vollends versaust.
Dämpferlänge ist 200/ 57mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich , habe mir noch den Dämpfer abstimmen lassen auf Fahrergewicht/ hinterbau Kennlinie .


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (14. Dezember 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich , habe mir noch den Dämpfer abstimmen lassen auf Fahrergewicht/ hinterbau Kennlinie .



Kann ich das jetzt so verstehen, dass Du einen 650b vorne und hinten eingebaut hast und dann anschließend den Dämpfer neu abgestimmt hast??


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Dezember 2014)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Kann ich das jetzt so verstehen, dass Du einen 650b vorne und hinten eingebaut hast und dann anschließend den Dämpfer neu abgestimmt hast??


Hi, NEIN den Dämpfer auf das Bike + Mich abstimmen lassen , 650b Laufräder, gehört in einen passenden Rahmen PUNKT.


----------



## Nofaith (14. Dezember 2014)

650b wird hinten nicht passen bzw. Dir keinen Mehrwert bringen





Das ist mein SXC mit Fat Albert 2.4 auf Fulcrum Red Zone 26", links rechts sind knapp 3-4mm Luft, nach oben ca. 12mm. Das knirscht schon kräftig wenn der Reifen Steine mitzieht.

Der Roco TST R Air ist nicht schlecht, hat sich aber über die Jahre technisch nicht weiterentwickelt. Eventuell ist der neue Marzocchi The Edge S3C2R Dämpfer eine interessante Alternative. Leider hab ich noch keinen "live" gesehen um abschätzen zu können ob er passt.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Dezember 2014)

NUR , den TST bekommt man schon unter 100€ dann kommt noch ein Service dazu , ca. 80€ ........
Der Neue MZ http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...i-The-Edge-S3C2R-Daempfer-black-Mod-2015.html


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antworten.

650b hab ich begraben, da mach ich max. noch ein Test am Vorderrad. Der Marzocchi Roco juckt dafür umso mehr, da werde ich mal die Augen auf halten müssen.

Der Preis für den Edge ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Dezember 2014)

Heute kam der TST hinein 











Ich denke die Dremel Arbeiten sind  hier bekannt !?


----------



## Nofaith (17. Dezember 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Heute kam der TST hinein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF...?

Zwei kleine Kerben am MZ genügen und alles passt. Damit schwächst Du den Umlenkhebel schon gewaltig.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Dezember 2014)

Ach , sieht schlimmer aus als ,,, da ist soo viel "Fleisch" denke das Passt schon !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (17. Dezember 2014)

Wir werden's sehen bzw. lesen


----------



## nrgmac (18. Dezember 2014)

Ob jetzt Link oder Kettenstrebe den Geist aufgibt ist doch Wurst! 
Welcher Partner für den Roco ist den vorgesehen?

BTW: Der S3C2R ist sicherlich derzeit einer der besten Luftdämpfer am Markt (selber getestet). Leider kostet das Ding derzeit noch entsprechend Kohlen. Mal abwarten, wie sich die Preise entwickeln.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Dezember 2014)

Noch hält das Geklebte Slayer 06 , solange bleibt's erst ma an de Wand


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2014)

Umlenkhebel kann man schließlich auch noch kleben...


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass beim Einabu eines Roco TST Air an der Umlenkung hand angelgt werden muss? Hab das bisher immer so verstanden das der Roco ohne Probleme rein passt.


----------



## Nofaith (18. Dezember 2014)

Die meisten hier haben am Dämpferauge links und rechts etwas Material weggenommen. Ist abhängig von der Rahmengröße.

Es ist minimal, muss mal suchen, eventuell habe ich noch ein Foto davon. Am Hebel würde ich kein Material wegnehmen, die Ersatzteilpreise bei RM sind nicht ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. Dezember 2014)

habe bisher nie mehr als 300€ für die "ollen" Rahmen ausgegeben


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (19. Dezember 2014)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Die meisten hier haben am Dämpferauge links und rechts etwas Material weggenommen. Ist abhängig von der Rahmengröße.
> 
> Es ist minimal, muss mal suchen, eventuell habe ich noch ein Foto davon. Am Hebel würde ich kein Material wegnehmen, die Ersatzteilpreise bei RM sind nicht ohne.



Also ich hab einen 19,5" Rahmen. Muss da was weg oder geht der MZ rein? Wenn ja wäre das für mich ein Auschlusskriterium für den Dämpfer.

Nachtrag: gerade nachgelsen, dass beim 19er der Dämpfer passt.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Dezember 2014)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Also ich hab einen 19,5" Rahmen. Muss da was weg oder geht der MZ rein? Wenn ja wäre das für mich ein Auschlusskriterium für den Dämpfer.
> 
> Nachtrag: gerade nachgelsen, dass beim 19er der Dämpfer passt.


Habe auch "19" also dann keinen MZ


----------



## masterdOX (22. Dezember 2014)

hi 
i would ask ....  what is the right price for a 2010 slayer sxc 70 with seat clamp and headset ??


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Dezember 2014)

masterdOX schrieb:


> hi
> i would ask ....  what is the right price for a 2010 slayer sxc 70 with seat clamp and headset ??


Noch mal in DUTSCH !!


----------



## Nathaniel (22. Dezember 2014)

masterdOX schrieb:


> hi
> i would ask ....  what is the right price for a 2010 slayer sxc 70 with seat clamp and headset ??



Frame only?Maybe 500 € depending on condition


----------



## Nathaniel (22. Dezember 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Noch mal in DUTSCH !!



DUTSCH?
Der war stark


----------



## masterdOX (22. Dezember 2014)

sorry i'm italian ... google translate isn't good for translate in german   
anyway the frame is without the rear shock .... so 500€ ?


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Dezember 2014)

OK , was ist dein Preis !! !!


----------



## isartrails (23. Dezember 2014)

masterdOX schrieb:


> sorry i'm italian ... google translate isn't good for translate in german
> anyway the frame is without the rear shock .... so 500€ ?


I suppose less, depends also on frame size.
I sold mine 3 years ago for 350 € with rear shock in good conditions, but it was size small.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube den MZ Roco hab ich abgeschrieben...

in der Auflistung von Mohrstefan hört sich der Fox RP23 auch nicht schlecht an, fährt den aktuell jemand und auf was sollte man da achten.

Also ich fahr überwiegend Touren in heimischen Gefilden (Alb) den Alpen und am Gardasee mit dem Slayer. Wenn Trails kommen werden diese natürlich mitgenommen. Bikeparks fahre ich nicht. Wäre hierfür der Fox ausreichend?

Danke


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Dezember 2014)

Hatte kurz den Fox CTD im Alti, ging auch nicht schlecht .


----------



## Nofaith (25. Dezember 2014)

@RMSlayer70SXC


Wie schwer bist Du?
In welchem Gelände möchtest Du das SXC bewegen?
Welche Gabel möchtest Du mit dem Dämpfer kombinieren?
Wie ist das Bike aufgebaut?
Wie würdest Du Deinen Fahrstil einordnen?
Welches Budget steht für den Dämpfer zur Verfügung?
Je nach Entfernung könntest Du bei mir sowohl MZ als auch den FOX testen!


----------



## nrgmac (26. Dezember 2014)

War schon mal....



nrgmac schrieb:


> Bei den RS RT3/RC3 gibt ab 2014 nur noch den M/M Tune im Aftermarkt und der sollte grob passen.
> Um ein Tuning kommt man bei vielen Dämpfern ohnenhin nicht herum.
> Der DHX5-Coil ist also nicht unbedingt das Allheilmittel, kommt jedoch der EWS sehr nahe. Leider ist er sehr schwer und die Feder lässt sich auch nicht so günstig wechseln. Wer also oft mit sehr unterschiedlichen Gewicht (Gepäck) unterwegs ist sollte doch eher bei Luft bleiben.
> Der Roco passt in den 19" Rahmen ohne größere Probleme. Am Dämpferkolben müssen zwei kleine Kerben eingefeilt werden (geht schnell und absolut problemlos). Das TST ist in Stufe 5 fast mit einem Lockout gleich zu setzen. Da wippt nix mehr
> ...


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (26. Dezember 2014)

@Nofaith 

- fahrbereit zwischen 80-85 kg (bei längeren Touren auch mal ein bisschen mehr)
- das SXC fahre ich überwiegend auf heimischen Trails und Schotter, ansonsten Alpen, Allgäu und Gardasee. Kein Bikepark 
- Fox 36 Talas
- ist ein Original Slayer 70 SXC
- schwerpunkt sind Touren, gerne mit ordentlich Höhenmeter. Wenn es dann bergab geht nehm ich jeden Trail mit. Ich bin jetzt sicherlich kein Pro aber ich lass es gerne "laufen", heißt Bremse auf und los geht's. Kleinere Sprünge nehm ich dann schon auch mal mit, aber wenn es geht bleib ich mit beiden Rädern lieber am Boden. Fahrstil ist dann eher ruppig.
- bis 250€, deshalb auch gerne gebraucht
- Großraum Stuttgart


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2014)

@RMSlayer70SXC:

Nach vielen Jahren Slayer habe ich einiges an Dämpfer ausprobiert.
Da der Hinterbau des SXC steas eigen in Bezug auf das Durchsacken ist waren Luftdämpfer nicht zielführend.
Entweder der Hinterbau wird kastriert (MZ & RS), oder er er ist Durchgesackt (RP und DHX Air).

Ausnahme bei Luftdämpfern ist ein ein Push umgebauter RP.

Habe dann auf einen DHX Coil gewechselt, und siehe da, es war ein komplett anderes Bike.
* Absolut sensibel- also bergauf und bergab deutlich mehr Performance.
* kein Durchsacken- also besser bergauf an Kanten und Stufen, mehr Performance bergab, bessern Druck am Hinterrad

Mehrgewicht mit Titanfeder zum DHX Air ist vernachlässigbar.

Sollte aber ein DHX 5.0 sein damit du mehr Einstelloptionen hast.
Am Federteller habe ich eine kleine Fase angefeilt weil er sonst leicht am Umlenkhebel anlag.

Der RC4 passt leider nicht.


----------



## Nofaith (26. Dezember 2014)

nrgmac und RockyRider66

haben im Grunde schon alles geschrieben was es zu sagen gibt. Ich bin noch den BOS VIP'R gefahren, der lag zwischen dem RP23 und dem RS RT3. Persönlich bevorzuge ich immer noch den MZ TST Air, er hat für mich den weitesten Einsatzbereich.

Stuttgart sind rund drei Stunden bis zu mir, Testgelände wäre hier. Dort habe ich die Dämpfer probegefahren. Zum Testen kann ich Dir aktuell meinen MZ TST Air und den Fox Float RP23 HV anbieten. Eventuell auch noch mal einen FOX DHX 5.0 Air, einen RS sowie den BOS, müsste ich aber vorher abklären.

Sollten kleinere Anpassungsarbeiten allerdings ein "no go" für Dich sein, fallen sowohl der MZ als auch der von RockRiderr66 genannte DHX 5.0 Coil raus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2014)

Die Anpassungsarbeiten beim DHX beziehen sich auf den (austauschbaren) Federteller am Dämpfer.
Und das nicht unbedingt, manchmal passen sie auch so.
Nicht am Rahmen.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (27. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

Danke für die Infos und das Angebot zur Probefahrt. Also am Rahmen möchte ich definitiv nichts machen. Ein Bekannter hat den MZ TST geordert, wenn der da ist werde ich mal schauen.

Der Coil hört sich interessant an, kleines nachbessern am Federteller könnte ich verkraften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Dezember 2014)

Das dauert 10min am Coil.


----------



## neikless (8. Januar 2015)

Bekomme heute einen Pflegefall eines Kumpels werde es durchchecken und dann sucht es neues Zuhause. Anfragen bitte nur per PN danke


----------



## Rodeodave (22. Februar 2015)

Kurze Frage: Weiß jemand die passenden Maße für Huber Bushings für das SXC? Ich nehme an, dass bei der Einbaubreite nur die zweiteilige Variante in Frage kommt? Dämpfer ist ein Fox Float CTD, der hat die üblichen Aufnahmen mit etwa 13mm Breite.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2015)

du brauchst 21,84x8 oder 22,00x8mm


----------



## mohrstefan (22. März 2015)

fertig !?


----------



## dermaxi (22. März 2015)

@mohrstefan Was ist das denn für ein Schutzblech hinten? Eigenbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (22. März 2015)

dermaxi schrieb:


> @mohrstefan Was ist das denn für ein Schutzblech hinten? Eigenbau?


Ja !---  war schon an soo einigen RMB's


----------



## Nofaith (22. März 2015)

Nicht nur das Schutzblech 

Wie kommt es zur Rückkehr zu einem SXC￼


----------



## mohrstefan (22. März 2015)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Schutzblech
> 
> Wie kommt es zur Rückkehr zu einem SXC￼


wollte ich schon immer mal


----------



## mytrang (18. April 2015)

Suchen rocky mountains slayer sxc 50 hauptachse ( schwinge)


----------



## Rodeodave (18. April 2015)

Ich hätte einen Marzocchi Roco Air TST übrig (fahre momentan Fox fliat ctd). Bei Interesse melden, kann auch über bikemarkt abwickelt werden.


----------



## nrgmac (19. April 2015)

Den Roco TST Air mit Anpassungen für das L Slayer hätte ich auch noch und einen dazu passenden SXC 70 Rahmen...


----------



## Rodeodave (6. September 2015)

Der Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer ist jetzt im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/651550-marzocchi-roco-air-tst-r


----------



## mohrstefan (6. September 2015)

bei mir das ganze Bike ! ! :-( wer ein mal Fat-leckt hat verloren


----------



## Nathaniel (4. Oktober 2015)

Welche (möglichst guten) Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit welchem der üblichen verdächtigen Gabelservice gemacht?Meine 36 VAN RC2 gibt nur noch den halben Federweg frei(auch mit ausgebauter Feder).Sollte in Deutschland sein!
Danke,
Nathaniel


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Oktober 2015)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Welche (möglichst guten) Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit welchem der üblichen verdächtigen Gabelservice gemacht?Meine 36 VAN RC2 gibt nur noch den halben Federweg frei(auch mit ausgebauter Feder).Sollte in Deutschland sein!
> Danke,
> Nathaniel





Nathaniel schrieb:


> Welche (möglichst guten) Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit welchem der üblichen verdächtigen Gabelservice gemacht?Meine 36 VAN RC2 gibt nur noch den halben Federweg frei(auch mit ausgebauter Feder).Sollte in Deutschland sein!
> Danke,
> Nathaniel


Nachdem ich so meine Erfahrungen gemacht habe , lasse ich alles hier machen http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/555912-gabelservice-last-minute-das-fahrwerk-in-topform-bringen der da das macht wie ICH es haben WILL !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (4. Oktober 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> der da das macht wie ICH es haben WILL !!


Und dann noch für 1 Euro!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2015)

geh zu fox
schnell- kulant- updates und material incl.


----------



## Nathaniel (5. Oktober 2015)

Sollte die Dämpfungskartusche defekt sein-lohnt sich eine Reparatur überhaupt oder kommt das einem wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden gleich?


----------



## nrgmac (5. Oktober 2015)

Puh.... 128€ für den Service und dann ggf. noch Ersatzteile dazu. Ob das bei ner "ollen" 36 noch lohnt? Allerdings soll der Kartuschenservice "nur" 70 Euronen kosten.


----------



## Nathaniel (5. Oktober 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Puh.... 128€ für den Service und dann ggf. noch Ersatzteile dazu. Ob das bei ner "ollen" 36 noch lohnt? Allerdings soll der Kartuschenservice "nur" 70 Euronen kosten.



Genau das ist ja der Punkt: Service plus Kartusche sind schonmal 200€.
Andererseits ist das Angebot an 26er Gabeln mit 1/8 Steuerrohr sehr dünn-und die die verkauft werden sind oft auch nicht mehr die Besten.
Hmmm-schwierig!


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Oktober 2015)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja der Punkt: Service plus Kartusche sind schonmal 200€.
> Andererseits ist das Angebot an 26er Gabeln mit 1/8 Steuerrohr sehr dünn-und die die verkauft werden sind oft auch nicht mehr die Besten.
> Hmmm-schwierig!


Ich habe noch eine PERFECKTE, für Liebhaber http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/489722-marzocchi-bomber-z1-all-mountain


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ersatzteile sind i. d.R. inklusive


----------



## Nathaniel (5. Oktober 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine PERFECKTE, für Liebhaber http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/489722-marzocchi-bomber-z1-all-mountain



Die gleiche hab ich damals bei mir ausgebaut(steht seither als Backup in meinem Keller)-bin ich nicht glücklich mit geworden:
Mit ner 170mm LYRIK coil tu ich mir wegen der Geometrie keinen Gefallen,oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2015)

der cm, ich würd sagen das merkt man kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (6. Oktober 2015)

Wenn schon eine neue Gabel, dann doch eher eine 55 Ti. Da kann die alte 36 sowie Lyrik nicht mit. Blöd ist eben die Beschränkung auf 1 1/8, aber sonst hätte auch keiner das New Slayer gekauft, da zu wenig Innovation.
Zurück zur Van. Falls die Teile wirklich inklusive sind, lohnt sich die Sache wohl doch noch. So richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das jedoch nicht (außer dem Verschleiß-Set für 30€ mit den paar O-Ringen).


----------



## Nathaniel (6. Oktober 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> der cm, ich würd sagen das merkt man kaum



Das Bike am Steuerrohr beschädigen kann man sich damit nicht?Dann wärs einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Nathaniel (6. Oktober 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wenn schon eine neue Gabel, dann doch eher eine 55 Ti. Da kann die alte 36 sowie Lyrik nicht mit. Blöd ist eben die Beschränkung auf 1 1/8, aber sonst hätte auch keiner das New Slayer gekauft, da zu wenig Innovation.
> Zurück zur Van. Falls die Teile wirklich inklusive sind, lohnt sich die Sache wohl doch noch. So richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das jedoch nicht (außer dem Verschleiß-Set für 30€ mit den paar O-Ringen).



Da bliebe mir glaube ich nur die 55 R mit 1 1/8-was die kann weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2015)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Das Bike am Steuerrohr beschädigen kann man sich damit nicht?Dann wärs einen Versuch wert.


Nä


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Oktober 2015)

oder ihr nehmt den ganzen Haufen , DA ICH NUR NOCH FAT 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/647037-rocky-mountain-sxc-90-slayer-in-19-zoll


----------



## nrgmac (6. Oktober 2015)

Nathaniel schrieb:


> Da bliebe mir glaube ich nur die 55 R mit 1 1/8-was die kann weiß ich aber nicht



Nope. Gibt ganz viele 55er in 1 1/8. Habe selber inzwischen die 55 Micro Ti (160 mm Luftgabel mit neg. Ti-Feder) sowie die RC3 Ti EVO2 (170 mm Ti-Feder mit Air Assist) im Slayer gefahren. Bin bei der RC3 Ti geblieben und habe sie sogar ins neue Bike mitgenommen. Aus Gewichtsgründen würde ich evtl. irgendwann mal auf eine Mattoc oder 350 umstellen, jedoch reicht mir die Perfomance der "alten" 55er vollkommen aus. Da kamen weder die Lyrik noch die 36 Fox auch nur annähernd ran. Die Lyrik kann man überdies sehr gut tunen (lassen) und damit sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Aber auch das ist Geschmacksache und hängt vom jeweiligen Fahrerprofil ab. 
Bei den neuen Modellen sieht die Welt aber schon wieder ganz anders aus....
Die 170 mm an der Front passen auch noch ganz gut zur Geo des SXC, jedoch sollte dann kein Dämpfer mit viel Sag am Hinterbau werkeln (hat dann was von einer Affenschaukel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (6. Oktober 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nä



Gibts da seitens RM keine Beschränkung?Bei meinem N Helius FR  von 2007 ist der Rahmen nur bis 160mm Gabeln freigegeben-beim Folgemodell wurde das Steuerrohr verstärkt und Gabeln bis 170mm waren "möglich".


----------



## nrgmac (6. Oktober 2015)

Garantie ist eh durch und dann gibt es auch noch Gabeln mit einer größeren Einbauhöhe mit ebenfalls nur 160 mm. 10 mm sollte man nicht zu eng sehen, zumal die Gabel nicht mit 170 mm gefahren wird (Sag nicht vergessen). 
Aus Spaß mal eine Totem und eine 66er eingebaut.... Ging gar nicht! War dann doch einfach zu viel. Der S.M. hatte sogar mal eine 888 verbaut (wundert mich auch nicht wirklich), jedoch wohl nur ein Foto geschossen.


----------



## Nathaniel (6. Oktober 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Nope. Gibt ganz viele 55er in 1 1/8. Habe selber inzwischen die 55 Micro Ti (160 mm Luftgabel mit neg. Ti-Feder) sowie die RC3 Ti EVO2 (170 mm Ti-Feder mit Air Assist) im Slayer gefahren. Bin bei der RC3 Ti geblieben und habe sie sogar ins neue Bike mitgenommen. Aus Gewichtsgründen würde ich evtl. irgendwann mal auf eine Mattoc oder 350 umstellen, jedoch reicht mir die Perfomance der "alten" 55er vollkommen aus. Da kamen weder die Lyrik noch die 36 Fox auch nur annähernd ran. Die Lyrik kann man überdies sehr gut tunen (lassen) und damit sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Aber auch das ist Geschmacksache und hängt vom jeweiligen Fahrerprofil ab.
> Bei den neuen Modellen sieht die Welt aber schon wieder ganz anders aus....
> Die 170 mm an der Front passen auch noch ganz gut zur Geo des SXC, jedoch sollte dann kein Dämpfer mit viel Sag am Hinterbau werkeln (hat dann was von einer Affenschaukel).



Da hast Du recht!
Ich hatte mich auf die neuen Marzocchis bezogen-und da gibts nur noch die 55 R in 1 1/8.
Im Bikemarkt gibts schon mehr 55er-aber die werden ja auch nicht ohne Grund verscherbelt.
Ich dachte aber tatsächlich mal gelesen zu haben dass der Rahmen nur bis 160mm freigegeben ist-umso besser wenns nicht so ist.


----------



## nrgmac (6. Oktober 2015)

Umf.... Eine neue Gabel für das olle Slayer würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Gibt leider einfach zu wenig Auswahl in 1 1/8 
Bei den Gabeln dominiert immer noch Fox die Verkaufscharts im BM. Warum nur??


----------



## Nathaniel (6. Oktober 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Umf.... Eine neue Gabel für das olle Slayer würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Gibt leider einfach zu wenig Auswahl in 1 1/8
> Bei den Gabeln dominiert immer noch Fox die Verkaufscharts im BM. Warum nur??



Uaahhhhhh-"das olle Slayer"? 
Ich liebe es immer noch


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Oktober 2015)

Eben. Warum was neues kaufen? Sehe ich noch nicht. Gerade wenn dieser "Kampf der Standards" noch tobt.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2015)

Übrigens:

Wenn die Gabel nur noch den halben Federweg auch mit ausgebauter Feder freigibt, dann ist nur eine Dichtung der Kartuschedefekt.
Das Ding ziehst sich dann das Schmieröl mit rein und ist quasi überfüllt.
Das schafft der Bladder dann nicht mehr auszugleichen.

Entweder zu Fox für 70,-€ oder selbst machen.
Da muss du nicht auf eine anderer Gabel zurückgreifen.
Die VAN funktioniert ausgezeichent und sicher eine der besten 160mm Gabeln am Markt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ach ja, die 36er Float RC2 gibt es auch 2016 noch in 1 1/8"


----------



## Nathaniel (8. Oktober 2015)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Eben. Warum was neues kaufen? Sehe ich noch nicht. Gerade wenn dieser "Kampf der Standards" noch tobt.
> 
> 
> Von meinem iPhone gesendet.





Ich tausche erst aus wenns nicht mehr geht- möchte mich ungern von der Industrie gängeln lassen.


----------



## Nathaniel (8. Oktober 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> 
> Wenn die Gabel nur noch den halben Federweg auch mit ausgebauter Feder freigibt, dann ist nur eine Dichtung der Kartuschedefekt.
> Das Ding ziehst sich dann das Schmieröl mit rein und ist quasi überfüllt.
> ...



Ich bau sie aus und schick sie zu FOX-mal schauen was sie sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (8. Oktober 2015)

Danke Euch für die rege Beteiligung und die guten Tipps!

Nathaniel


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Oktober 2015)

war ja klar Fox, aber Jammer net übern Preiß


----------



## Nathaniel (9. Oktober 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> war ja klar Fox, aber Jammer net übern Preiß



Ich kann sie ja nicht zu Marzocchi schicken-und für Umme arbeiten die auch nicht 
Und wer jammert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2015)

wer ist mazzochi?


----------



## nrgmac (10. Oktober 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wer ist mazzochi?



Keine Ahnung, ein Markenname von Texaco?


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2015)

Steht wohl im Cosmic


----------



## nrgmac (10. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Xah88 (23. November 2015)

Servus,

eine Freundin von mir hat ein Slayer SXC (die Ladies Edition) in Größe S. Ich frage in ihrem Namen mal plump bei euch nach Infos an...

Wisst ihr zufällig, ob Dämpfer mit Piggy Back passen (z.B. Monarch Plus) oder man sicherheitshalber doch ohne Piggy kauft ? 

Sie hatte bisher den Float RP 23. Ich persönlich favorisiere den Monarch Debon Air. Wisst ihr, welches Tune am besten zum SXC passt (leichte Fahrerin um die 50kg) und welche Dämpfer ebenfalls noch empfehlenswert sind ?

Danke euch im Voraus + Schicken Tag,

Alex


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2015)

Mach dem Mädel einen DHX Coil rein und sie wird glücklich.
Musst vielleicht den Rand vom unteren Federteller etwas abfeilen, ist aber in 2min erledigt.
AGB passt rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (23. November 2015)

ISX-6 geht auch, ist gebraucht für 80€ im Bikemarkt zu bekommen und lässt sich besser anpassen. Fährt mein Frauchen im SXC und ist vollkommen überzeugt. Einstellen und vergessen und nicht ständig am ProPedal rumhebeln.


----------



## Xah88 (7. Dezember 2015)

Eine weitere kleine Frage -> welche Tunes empfehlen sich für den Hinterbau des Slayers ? Würde "M/L" (günstiges Angebot z.Z.) auch gehen ? Oder fahrt ihr eher M/M oder sogar "H" ?

Besten Dank im Voraus + Schicke Woche euch,

Alex


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2015)

Je nach Gewicht reicht dir auch L für die Zugstufe.
M für Druckstufe ist OK.


----------



## Xah88 (7. Dezember 2015)

Sie wiegt nur 51kg + Rucksack, von daher dürfte es funktionieren  Dankeschön !


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2015)

passt wahrscheinlich sogar besser als m


----------



## TMisch (31. Dezember 2015)

Hi 

Nach längere Fahrradpause habe ich mir mal wieder ein gebrauchtes Rocky gegönnt. Vorher bin ich RM9, RM7 und Switch gefahren. Zur Zeit habe ich noch ein Element Team aufgebaut. Meine neueste Errungenschaft ist allerdings ein Sxc 70 aus 2009. zu meiner Frage. Ich habe in diesem Thread viel von Problemen mit Achsen gelesen. Es soll verbesserte geben usw. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Die verbesserte Achse bestellen kann. Lager habe ich mehr als genug auf eBay gefunden aber Achsen leider nicht. Danke erstmal für die Hilfe und guten Rutsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2015)

ich hab noch ungebrauchte und original verpackte Achsen in verstärkter Ausführung. 
verkaufe ich


----------



## Dirty Biker (9. Januar 2016)

So nun bin ich auch bei den SXC Fahrern angekommen. Da möchte ich euch gern mal zeigen, wie meins aussieht:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Habe vom NEW Slayer gewechselt, weil mir da die Schwinge gebrochen ist und bin vom Fahrverhalten sehr beeindruckt. Das Rad ist ein Stückchen leichter als sein Vorgägner, wirkt dabei aber fast steifer und ich fühle mich trotz hohem Fahrergewicht sehr wohl, auch im steilen Gelände. Das geb ich nicht her, bevor es kaputt ist.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. Januar 2016)

Auffällig  und auch mit Roco. Überlege jetzt auch den TST Air einzubauen. Werde das Rad wohl noch ne Weile weiter fahren. 
Mit dem aktuell eingesetzten 2012er Monarch Plus bin ich auch nicht unbedingt zufrieden. Der Unterschied zum DHX war jetzt nicht sooo groß. Beim nach hinten ziehen, geht auch der schnell in die Knie. Reichte es jetzt eigentlich nur unten zwei Kerben in den Roco zufeilen? Hatte damals hier gelesen, daß er bei jemandem auch mit der Hauptkammer an den Rahmen gestoßen ist, beim einfedern. Und was dürfte so ein Roco bj 2009 heute noch kosten?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2016)

einen dhx coil rein und du kennst das sxc nicht mehr wieder


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (15. Januar 2016)

Könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Wäre dann aber mit Titanfeder wieder ne Preisfrage. Ohne Titan einfach zu schwer. Mein SXC wiegt schon 15,3kg. Mehr als 180-200€ wollte ich nicht ausgeben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2016)

dafür sollte was zu kriegen sein


----------



## Dirty Biker (15. Januar 2016)

Also beim roco haben bei mir die kerben ausgereicht. Wenn ich das richtig sehe lässt sich der agb des roco aber auch absolut problemlos um 1-2cm kürzen. Dann sollte er meines Erachtens auch in kleinere Rahmen passen.


----------



## nrgmac (16. Januar 2016)

Ne, der Brummer passt nicht in kleine Rahmen, (15 und 16.5 Zoll) da die Hauptkammer ans Ribcage stößt und den AGB kann man auch nicht kürzen (da ist was drin im Gegensatz zum Monarch). Die "Kerben" sind mit ner guten Feile oder einem Dremel in ein paar Sekunden erledigt. DHX Coil Ti oder Roco geben sich nicht viel. Weder vom Gewicht noch von der Funktion. Wenn es günstig sein soll, dann kauf Dir einen ISX-6 für 80€ im BM. Der hat sogar noch den Vorteil, dass die LS Druckstufe einstellbar ist und man auf das PP bzw. TST Hebelchen während der Fahrt Rumgerühre verzichten kann.


----------



## Dirty Biker (16. Januar 2016)

Ok an der hauptkammer kammer nix mache. Aber den agb kann man kürzen. Da ist etwa 1-2 cm die nur ein Ventil verdecken. Wenn man ne andere ventilkappe nimmt kann man das locker mit nen rohrschneider kürzen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2016)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Ok an der hauptkammer kammer nix mache. Aber den agb kann man kürzen. Da ist etwa 1-2 cm die nur ein Ventil verdecken. Wenn man ne andere ventilkappe nimmt kann man das locker mit nen rohrschneider kürzen.


beim FOX Coil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Biker (16. Januar 2016)

Nee ich mein am Roco TST Air.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. Januar 2016)

sagt ja keiner, dass ich nen kleinen Rahmen fahre. 19 Zoll


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (16. Januar 2016)

Bräuchte ich eigentlich neue Dämpferbuchsen für den Roco oder passen die vom Monarch?


----------



## nrgmac (16. Januar 2016)

Passt, haben beide zöllige Größe (12,7 mm).


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (17. Januar 2016)

danke!


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (11. Februar 2016)

Moin zusammen,

nachdem ich bei dem Schmuddel Wetter die Gelegenheit genutzt habe um etwas zu schrauben hab ich das Slayer von 3x9 auf 2x10 umgestellt. Da die Kurbel noch nicht drauf ist ... meine Frage... was für ne Kettenführung kann ich denn da drauf machen? Hatte seither so ein Teil von Bionicon, also Kettenführung für Arme . Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt keinen blassen Schimmer was da taugt bzw. Sinn macht. Habt ihr mir vielleicht Tipps?

Danke


----------



## nrgmac (14. Februar 2016)

Schaltbar und leise ist z. B. die KeFü von Shaman racing (Commander für 2fach). Liegt bei ca. 35€ und weiteren 4€ für zwei gescheite Edelstahl-Kugellager.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2016)

oder eine heim2 mit Klemmung unter dem Innenlager


----------



## nrgmac (14. Februar 2016)

Beim SXC geht doch eh nur BB-Mount...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (14. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2016)

Den heim kann ich auch empfehlen , hier als 3


----------



## nrgmac (15. Februar 2016)

Funktioniert ja ganz gut, ist aber grottenhäßlich das Ding. Bei 3fach stellt sich die Frage nach KeFü und Bash i. d. R. auch nicht.


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2016)

Der Bash war mal ein so ein "Ding  sollte Touren & Ballern abdecken aber die Kettenführung hatte echt Super funktioniert


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (15. Februar 2016)

Hab mich mal vorerst für die aus meiner Sicht einfachste Lösung entschieden... hab noch eine Bionicon C Guide entdeckt. Die mach ich jetzt mal ran.


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2016)

Sachtes du eben nicht .....also Kettenführung für Arme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (15. Februar 2016)

Die funktioniert am SXC auch nur sehr bescheiden. Die Kettenstrebe ist nicht optimal dafür.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Februar 2016)

Naja mit Geduld, geht schon !


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (16. Februar 2016)

Ja habe ich gesagt... hab aber noch so ein neues Teil in der Schublade entdeckt (da gibt es doch zwei Ausführungen von Bionicon und wahrscheinlich habe ich mir mal beide gekauft) aber Du hast recht... Ich lasse sie weg, wäre wenig konsequent.


----------



## Dirty Biker (16. Februar 2016)

Kannst sie auch verbauen. Hatte die auch mal. Nach paar Monaten wird sie irgendwo im Wald liegen


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2016)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Kannst sie auch verbauen. Hatte die auch mal. Nach paar Monaten wird sie irgendwo im Wald liegen


Monate?
Bei mir waren es nur Stunden und ich hatte es mit der Kurbel erwischt und weg war es.
Hab es erst zu Hause gemerkt.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Februar 2016)

Hmm , am Fat Rocky habe ich Shimano + Schaltwerg(1X10)  da braucht's das ganze gedönse net mehr , schön Schtraff  !


----------



## TMisch (23. Februar 2016)

Hi, 

hat jemand ne Adresse wo ich einen Lagersatz für den Hinterbau her bekomme und wie ich diesen gleichzeitig wechsel. Irgendwo habe ich im Hinterbau ein wenig Spiel. Ich weiss leider noch nicht genau wo.

Grüße


----------



## bestmove (24. Februar 2016)

http://shop.bikes.com/collections/parts/Slayer

Mit entsprechendem Werkzeug selber wechseln oder jeder gut sortierte Fahrradhändler.


----------



## TMisch (24. Februar 2016)

Thx für den Link.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (25. Februar 2016)

Hab neulich erst komplett die Lager gewechselt. Ausgebaut und dann im nahe gelegenen Industriegebiet beim Kugellager Spezialisten bestellt. Preislich lag ich ähnlich wie die Dollar Preise von RM.

Der Aus-/Einbau verlief eigentlich unproblematisch, habe ich mir schwieriger vorgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grimmreaper32 (2. März 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
bin recht neu hier, fahre auch ein SXC Canuck (19'')
Hab mich etwas eingelesen  .... wie einige von Euch, habe ich auch das Problem mit dem Dämpfer.
will aber ungern am Rahmen selbst was verändern (zwecks anpassen) 
hatt einer von euch den neuen FOX Float X CTD schon mal verbaut, würde mich interessieren wie der seinen Job verrichtet,
würde ihn mir dann holen.
thx


----------



## Grimmreaper32 (2. März 2016)

Das mein kleiner Pepe


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2016)

fraglich ob der float x in den Rahmen passt


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (3. März 2016)

Moin,

was hast denn da für Laufräder drauf?

Übrigens... hab mir nun doch ne Shaman Kefü geholt


----------



## Grimmreaper32 (3. März 2016)

Mavic Crossmax ST


----------



## Xah88 (16. März 2016)

Servus,

ist jemand schon mal ne Totem Air im Slayer gefahren ?

Suche momentan für die Dame eine neue Gabel, aber Lyriks in 1 1/8 sind wirklich sehr rar oder teuer (>500€ Neu und >350€ gebraucht).
Jetzt flog ein günstiges Angebot für eine Totem ins Haus, ich würde aber fast tippen, dass die 180mm ein Geometrie-Overkill sind !? Oder was meint ihr ? Zerhaut es die Geo bei einer Totem ?

Bei Fox stört mich oft die begrenzte Lowspeed, sodass eine Lyrik Solo Air eigtl heißer Favourit war 

Danke schon mal vorab !


----------



## nrgmac (16. März 2016)

Die Totem ist für das SXC quasi von allem etwas 2 much, zumal die auch fast alle 1.5 sind.
Schon mal an eine 55 RC3 Ti gedacht? Die hat zwar auch 170 mm, baut aber relativ flach (555 mm bei 170) und wiegt gleich mal 300g weniger.


----------



## Xah88 (16. März 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Die Totem ist für das SXC quasi von allem etwas 2 much, zumal die auch fast alle 1.5 sind.
> Schon mal an eine 55 RC3 Ti gedacht? Die hat zwar auch 170 mm, baut aber relativ flach (555 mm bei 170).



Die hat sie momentan drin, ist aber unzufrieden. Ich hatte auch mal eine und mir ging es genauso. Am besten komme ich mit Rockshox Solo Air + MiCo und Manitou (Mattoc) zurecht.

Nun gut, dann halte ich einfach weiter die Augen offen nach einer Lyrik in 1 1/8.

Dankeschön !!!


----------



## nrgmac (17. März 2016)

Wo ist das Problem mit der 55? Ist sie für die Feder zu leicht oder passt was anderes nicht? Ggf. einfach auf Air umbauen und glücklich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (18. März 2016)

Hatte selbst schon 2 MZs (55 RC3 TI war auch dabei). Ich konnte aber sie aber nie wirklich auf meine Bedürfnisse einstellen. Und bei Rockshox gelingt mir das immer sehr schnell und zufriedenstellend. (Lowspeed so zu wie möglich, Higshpeed so offen wie möglich, Rebound so schnell wie möglich)

Bei Marzocchi konnte ich - nach meiner Erfahrung- immer nur zwischen:
a) schluckt alles weg, fährt sich aber mit wenig popp/Lowspeed   oder
b) ist schön progressiv, nutzt den Federweg aber nicht
wählen. Ging mir bei MZ schon immer auf den Zeiger und bei Rockshox funzt es wunderbar. Daher kommt mir kein MZ mehr ins Haus. 
(natürlich kann das auch an meiner mangelnden Bereitschaft liegen, noch mehr mit der MZ zu experimentieren)

Grüße !


----------



## Radical_53 (2. April 2016)

Wo ich das hier oben mit den Lagern vom Rahmen sehe...

Ich bin endlich mal dazu gekommen, das Rad genauer zu inspizieren und habe beim Hinterbau einen (für mich) mysteriösen Umstand gefunden:

Wenn ich den Hinterbau einfedere habe ich bei etwa einem Drittel weg wie einen "Rastpunkt", wo der Hinterbau gefühlt einrastet. Dann habe ich die Umlenkwippe vorn gelöst und bewegt. Mit der hinteren Achse montiert ist das Rasten hier richtig stark & deutlich zu spüren.
Nehme ich die Achse allerdings raus, und drehe nur die Lager, sind diese leichtgängig und spielfrei? 
Außer den äußeren Kugellagern ist im hinteren Lagerpunkt doch nix drin, oder? Ob die Achse krumm ist?


----------



## TMisch (20. April 2016)

Hi ich wollte euch einmal mein günstig geschossenes Slayer SXC 70 zeigen. Aufgebaut wurde das Bike eher für den harten Enduro/Freeride und Bikepark Einsatz. Zur Zeit ist es noch mehr oder weniger eine Zusammensetzung aus Parts die ich entweder aus meinem alten Bike (Element Team) hatte oder aus Parts die ich noch liegen hatte. Demnächst wird umgebaut auf eine normale Race Face Respond Kurbel und somit 2x10. Nun Eine Frage. Geplant ist ein neues 10 Fach XT Schaltwerk. Sollte ich keine ungewöhnlichen Kettenblatt und Ritzelgrößen vorhaben  müsste doch eigentlich ein Mittellanges Schaltwerk reichen oder?

Vielen Dank und bis dahin
Grüße


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (21. April 2016)

Hi,

habe vor kurzem auch auf 2x10 umgerüstet (38/24 und 11/36) und hatte noch ein langes Schaltwerk. Das geht schon ziemlich weit runter... ich denke ein mittleres müsste möglich sein, obwohl beim X9 die Kapazität beim mittleren mit 36 angegeben ist.

Und so kannst Du das auf die schnelle rechnen:

Zähne größtes Kettenblatt – Zähne kleinstes Kettenblatt) + (Zähne größtes Ritzel – Zähne kleinstes Ritzel)


----------



## nrgmac (21. April 2016)

2x10 ist sicher Geschmackssache bei dem Einsatzbereich des SXC und macht zumindest eine Kefü notwendig. Langes Schaltwerk nur bei 3fach mit großem Ritzel und/oder Kassettenerweiterung (42+). Interesse wecken allerdings die Lagerbolzen im Link. Die sehen irgendwie nicht original aus


----------



## TMisch (21. April 2016)

Lager sind von ENduro Forks und die Bolzen dazu sind haertere Ausfuehrung von Rocky. Bekommen habe ich sie von Rocky Rider 66. Gibts aber Auch bei Rocky im Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TMisch (21. April 2016)

RMSlayer70SXC faehrst du an 2X10 eine Kettenfuehrung. ich bin naemlich noch auf der Suche nach einer.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (21. April 2016)

Das mit dem langen Schaltwerk habe ich auch festgestellt. Da werde ich definitiv umrüsten.

Wie ist das gemeint "...bei dem Einsatbereich des SXC"??

Komme bis jetzt ganz gut zu Recht mit 2x10, weder die Trails noch die Anstiege egal ob lang oder kurz und steil bereiten Probleme. Auf der Ebene bzw. beim bergab pedalieren im großen Gang vermisse ich auch nichts.


----------



## TMisch (21. April 2016)

nrgmac bist du nicht Auch mal 2X10 auf dem slayer gefahren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2016)

Wer eine 9-fach Kurbel fährt kann noch das 22er Blatt montieren und hat so nach oben keine Einbußen.


----------



## nrgmac (21. April 2016)

TMisch schrieb:


> nrgmac bist du nicht Auch mal 2X10 auf dem slayer gefahren?



Nein. War nur 2x9. Danach auf 1x10 (30 - 11-40 T-Rex) umgebaut und nichts vermisst. Der Schaltkomfort ist super und die Bandbreite ist für meinen Bedarf (eher technisch als tour) vollkommen ausreichend. Für sehr schnelle Strecken im Park evtl. noch ein 34er ins Auto geworfen.


----------



## nrgmac (21. April 2016)

Kettenführung funktioniert bei 3fach die Shaman Enduro, 2fach die Shaman Commander und 1fach die XCR von Superstar-Components, jeweils in der BB Ausführung, sehr gut.


----------



## TMisch (24. April 2016)

Hihi

ich habe dem SXC noch eine neue xt Schaltung gegönnt. Nun habe ich mal wieder Probleme mit dem Umwerfer und der Befestigugsschraube für den Zug. Nun ist die Frage ob dieser Umwerfer überhaupt passt?

http://www.hibike.de/shimano-xt-fd-...-verpackung-p9d1493af6a819f16863ec30d803e4d45

Wenn ich ihn passig für das kleinste Kettenblatt montiere dann stösst die Schraube am Rahmen an und kann nicht vorbei

Welche Umwerfer habt ihr denn montiert?


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2016)

Seit Jahr und Tag den 950er XTR. Perfektes Gewicht & Funktion, null Problem mit der Schraube.
Man kann hier zB auch eine Schraube mit flachem Kopf montieren.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## TMisch (24. April 2016)

Der plan ist aber 2x10 zu fahren. Da fällt der XTR aus oder?


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2016)

Weil er 3-Fach ist? Das Problem sehe ich so nicht.
Könnte mir sogar vorstellen dass ein Rennrad-Umwerfer funktionieren würde.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TMisch (24. April 2016)

Ich habe vorher den XTR FD m960 dran gehabt der kam mit ner dreier Kurbel 24-44 Zähne und Neunfach Kassette klar. Glaubt ihr der gleiche Umwerfer kommt auch mit der dreier Kurbel und zehnfach Kassette zurecht. Die Respond Kurbel die in naher Zukunft dann ran kommt hat dann 2 fach 24-36. So wie es aussieht muss ich den XTR Umwerfer dann weiterhin benutzen da der neue XT umwerfer ja nicht passt. Glaubt ihr der XTR Umwerfer Stört sich an der zehner Kassette


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2016)

Dem ist das egal


----------



## TMisch (24. April 2016)

Die neuen shimano fd m8025 müssten doch Top sein da stört auf jeden Fall keine Schraube mehr...


----------



## TMisch (24. April 2016)

Dieser hier quasi. Für 38 Zähne 2 Fach  und hinten 11 Fach. Dann wird dem das doch auch egal sein wenn ich zehnfach fahre... Oder?


----------



## Nathaniel (7. Mai 2016)

Einen schönen Samstag wünsche ich!

Nach meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt habe ich festgestellt,dass mir am Umlenkhebel am oberen Bolzen die schwarze Schraube (auf der linken Seite wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt) gebrochen ist.Ich brauche nun ein entsprechendes "Bolt-Kit" für ein SXC Bj. 2007.Wo bekomme ich das her ausser von RM in Canada direkt (die akzeptieren nur PAYPAL und das mag ich nicht).
Oder hat jemand noch so ein Kit oder nur den Bolzen samt Schraube zu Hause rumfliegen?
Vielen Dank,

Nathaniel


----------



## TMisch (7. Mai 2016)

http://shop.bikes.com/collections/parts/products/1813445rmb-bolt-kit-slayersxc

Die nehmen doch auch Kreditkarte oder nicht?


----------



## Nathaniel (7. Mai 2016)

Ich bin beim Bezahlvorgang auf eine Seite umgeleitet worden die nur Paypal akzeptiert (scheint in USA und Canada sehr beliebt zu sein).
Keiner ne Idee wo ich die Sachen sonst herbekommen kann?

Nathaniel


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Mai 2016)

Die naheliegendste Idee wäre einen Rocky Händler in der Nähe zu fragen?
Ansonsten such mal nach "Kimmerle". Die schicken dir sicher gerne was.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Nathaniel (7. Mai 2016)

Diese "naheliegende" Idee habe ich schon mehrfach vor Ort ausprobiert -bei der Frage nach der maximalen Reifenbreite bekam ich zur Antwort: "das musch ausprobiere-wenns net passt hasch halt Pech gehabt"-die könne leider GAR NICHTS AUSSER NEUE BIKES VERKAUFEN!Traurig aber wahr.Da haben hier im Forum die Meisten 10 mal mehr Ahnung.Aber Kimmerle ruf ich am Montag mal an.
Nathaniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (8. Mai 2016)

Ahnung wäre die eine Sache aber *Ersatzteile* sollte definitiv der Rocky Händler eher haben als jemand aus dem Forum 


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Nathaniel (27. Mai 2016)

Hab jetzt das ganze Kit aus Canada erhalten-anscheinend ist den Jungs die windige Konstruktion der Leichtmetallschrauben selber aufgefallen,ist jetzt Alles aus Stahl.Sieht zwar scheisse aus (Industriestandard in silber),aber ist sicherlich stabiler-und der schwarze EDDING wirds schon richten 

Nathaniel


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Mai 2016)

Windig war und ist an der Konstruktion nix, sie paßt halt zum Einsatzbereich des Rades. Alle Schrauben am Rad waren im Auslieferungszustand aus leichtem Material (Alu oder Titan).
Vielleicht paßt hier auch die Achse vom SS und Rocky dachte sich, wenn jemand schon die überholte Variante knackt wäre "mehr" wohl die bessere Lösung?


----------



## nrgmac (29. Mai 2016)

Material wird nach so vielen Jahren auch einfach müde.


----------



## Nathaniel (30. Mai 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Material wird nach so vielen Jahren auch einfach müde.



Da geb ich Dir recht,aber die Wandstärke bei der "Abschlussschraube" war schon sehr optimistisch gewählt-die jetzt mitgelieferte Stahlvariante reißt mit Sicherheit nicht.
Aber egal wie -es läuft wieder und das ist die Hauptsache 

Nathaniel


----------



## nrgmac (7. Juni 2016)

Bitte Werbung demnächst im Bikemarkt packen oder direkt in den bekloppte Preise bei Ebay Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grimmreaper32 (9. August 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
Kann mir einer auf die schnelle sagen wie die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers ist...
Hab mom. Den DHX 5.0 drin....
Will jetzt mal den X CTD testen.... 
Thx


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (9. August 2016)

200x57


----------



## Radical_53 (9. August 2016)

*zu spät*


----------



## Grimmreaper32 (9. August 2016)

...... ???


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (10. August 2016)

Du hast nach den Einbaumaßen gefragt... diese sind 200x57 wobei hier die 200 für dich wichtig sind. Die 57 bezeichnen den Hub und 200 ist die Einbaulänge. Kannst auch selber nachmessen... alten Dämpfer raus und von Aufnahme zu Aufnahme messen...siehe Bild.


----------



## Grimmreaper32 (10. August 2016)

Danke für die Skitze 
Wer von euch fährt den noch mit dem DHX 5.0 ?
Bekomm den irgend wie nicht richtig eingestellt.... Entweder ist er zu hart, oder sackt durch.... Das wippen im Hinterbau bekomm ich auch nicht raus.... Da kann ich am ProPedal drehen wie ich will .....
Hab auch ein Specialized Demo 8 S-Works für etwas härtere Einsätze sprich Bikepark, in dem ist ein Cane Creek DB verbaut, das Ding ist ein Traum auch vom einstellen.... Ist aber halt auch ein Coil. 
Bin fahrfertig bei ca. 75 Kg.
Vll kann mir ja einer einen Tipp zur Einstellung des DHX 5.0 geben....
Währe nett


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (10. August 2016)

Also ich habe noch den DHX 4.0, werde aber in den nächsten Tagen auf den Marzocchi Roco Air TST wechseln.

Bin in der ähnlichen Gewichtsklasse wie Du, hatte eigentlich nicht wirklich Probleme mit dem DHX...dachte aber nach all den Jahren kann ich auch mal was Neues fahren.

Hatte auch mal das Problem, dass der Dämpfer immer durchgesackt ist und beim Pedalumdrehung extrem wippte. Überprüfe mal den Druck im PiggyBag. Hab den dann auf rund 180-190 PSI gefüllt und dann war es wieder ok.


----------



## Radical_53 (10. August 2016)

Es ist, in meinen Augen, bei dem Hinterbau, auch ein sehr schmaler Grat zwischen den beiden Extremen "sackt durch" und "fühlt sich zu hart an". 
Entweder macht man sich die Mühe, den Punkt dazwischen zu finden, oder nimmt einen Coil.
Wo ich recht wenig Probleme mit Durchsacken hatte war beim RS Monarch, allerdings auch mit kleiner Kammer recht straff.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (11. August 2016)

Nach den Empfehlungen hier bin ich jetzt mal auf den Roco gespannt. Rein optisch ist da im Vergleich zum Fox alles ein bisschen voluminöser.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht schon einen Tipp geben wieviel Druck er in der Luftkammer und PiggyBag fährt... nur mal als grober Anhaltspunkt... ich denke mal, dass ich fahrfertig so bei 77-82kg liege.


----------



## nrgmac (11. August 2016)

Ist schon ein paar Tage her, hatte aber immer um die 10 bar in der Hauptkammer und irgendwas zwischen 12 und 13 bar im Piggy (soll immer zwischen 12 und 15 bar sein lt. Manual).



Grimmreaper32 schrieb:


> Vll kann mir ja einer einen Tipp zur Einstellung des DHX 5.0 geben....
> Währe nett



Selbst mit Haribo-Tuning ist das Ding in diesem (und in vielen anderen) Rahmen eine Katastrophe. Bau Dir einen anderen Dämpfer ein und werde glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grimmreaper32 (14. August 2016)

Hallo Leute,
such da was, vll kann mir ja einer von euch weiter helfen.
Hab mal ne Probe Tube Fett zum abschmieren bekommen.
Das Zeug war echt Top, hab die leere Tube weggeworfen ohne mir den Namen zu merken 
Ich weis nur es hatte so ne neon gelb/grüne Farbe 
Vll kennt es ja jemand von euch 
Gruß


----------



## nrgmac (14. August 2016)

Meinst wahrscheinlich das Zeug von Exus oder Trix. 
Kannst für normale Anwendungen aber auch ganz beruhigt zur Kartusche Mehrzweck- oder Bootsfett greifen.


----------



## Grimmreaper32 (14. August 2016)

Exus war es..... 
Danke dir ....


----------



## Grimmreaper32 (14. August 2016)

Hat einer von euch die Tabelle mit den ganzen anzugs Drehmomenten (Nm)  für das SXC


----------



## nrgmac (14. August 2016)

http://www.bikeaction.de/techgarage/


----------



## Grimmreaper32 (21. August 2016)

Was den los hier..... So still!!!!! 
Weis einer zufällig wie lang der  Schnellspanner an dem HR ist? 
Keine Lust das Teil jetzt auszubauen


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (22. August 2016)

Moin,

Einbaumaß ist 135mm.


----------



## nrgmac (22. August 2016)

Grimmreaper32 schrieb:


> Was den los hier..... So still!!!!! ￼


Könnte evtl. am alter des Bikes liegen, wird derzeit nicht mehr so viel verkauft.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (22. August 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. am alter des Bikes liegen, wird derzeit nicht mehr so viel verkauft.



Schade eigentlich ... gab es nicht mal Gerüchte um einen Nachfolger? Das Altitude ... ich weiß auch nicht... irgendwie kann ich mich nicht so richtig damit anfreunden. Instinct und Thunderbolt fallen eh raus. Das neue Pipeline mit 650B+ ist ne eigene Kategorie.

Ein neues Slayer wäre mMn überfällig... was meint ihr? Bzw. habt ihr ein vielleicht Gerüchte parat ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (22. August 2016)

Das Altitude fährt sich auch gut, hat mein Junior seit Ende letzten Jahres.
Dennoch sehe ich keinen Vorteil zum Slayer und langsamer rollen tut es auch noch 
Solange das Slayer sich so gut schlägt bleibt es im aktiven Dienst.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nrgmac (23. August 2016)

Das Slayer ist bei Rm mit 26" gestorben. Das Alti wurde ganz offiziell als Nachfolger vorgestellt. Nach allen Versionen des Slayer von 2001 bis 2011 war es das für mich mit Rm. Im aktuellen Lineup finde ich kein vergleichbares Bike. Zwischen Alti und Flatline klafft derzeit eine riesen Lücke, jedoch wird ein neues Slayer oder Switch von RM als nicht notwendig angesehen.
Andere Hersteller haben auch schöne Töchter, äh Bikes.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (23. August 2016)

Dann geht es also nicht nur mir so...

Bin seit 2010 auf dem Slayer SXC unterwegs und auch schon viele andere Bikes gefahren... aber das Slayer ist einfach draufsitzen ... passt. Vergleichbar bei den aktuellen kommt da nur Santa Cruz Nomad bzw. Hightower ran.


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (25. August 2016)

Wir würden wohl erhört ...

http://www.bikes.com/stories/slayer-back


----------



## nrgmac (25. August 2016)

Hier dreht es auch schon die Runde
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08/25/rocky-mountain-slayer-2017/

4200€ für den Framekit? Puh! Dann fahre ich doch lieber weiter mein Alurad (weil ich eh kein Plastikbike mag).


----------



## MichaelAugustin (16. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lfbsmi (22. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe gerade ein Ölwechsel an meiner Gabel gemacht. Weiß jemand ob 20ml oder 50 ml richtig ist? Hab mal 50 ml reingemacht.


----------



## nrgmac (22. Februar 2017)

Da wollen wir doch mal in die Glaskugel schauen, was wir da für eine 55 haben. 2009er ATA evtl.????

Da werden Sie geholfen! 
https://www.marzocchi.com/support.aspx?idC=62354


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2017)

Genial, selten sowas blödes gesehen. Fragen, ohne Infos, und dann eigentlich nur ne Bestätigung suchen weil eh alles schon gemacht ist.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Februar 2017)

einen "ml" mehr oder weniger , haben die Italiener noch nie soo dramatisch gesehen


----------



## lfbsmi (22. Februar 2017)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort, 
auf der Seite war ich auch , habe aber auch noch folgende Angaben gefunden:

 
ich habe ein 2008 Modell ATA2 .
Wird trotzdem wohl schon irgendwie mit 50 ml funktionieren.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Februar 2017)

Ja, ist das so? Kann man natürlich auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Öl lässt sich zum Glück ja nicht komprimieren, so dass man es flott rausfindet.
Wieso fragt man eigentlich, wenn die Antwort am Ende ohnehin egal ist?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lfbsmi (28. April 2017)

Nur als kurzes Feedback
Ich bin jetzt schon wieder etliche km durch das Gelände gefahren und ich muss sagen, dass die Marzzocci 55 ATA2 mit 50 ml Öl in jeder Seite hervorragend funktioniert. Erstaunlicher Weise ist die Gabel nicht geplatzt. 
@Radical_53 ,Das sich Flüssigkeiten nicht komprimieren lassen, das unterstelle ich einfach mal so, ist jedem hier bekannt. Bei 50 ml pro Tauchrohr ist gerade mal der Boden etwas mehr als bedeckt,da hat die Gabel genügend Luft zum "atmen", bzw. komprimieren!


----------



## Dirty Biker (27. Juni 2017)

Hi!
Heute ist mir am Hinterbau die Achse zwischen Hauptrahmen und Umlenkhebel gebrochen :/
Weiss jemand wo ich Ersatz herbekomme? Am besten nutze ich die Gelegenheit und tausche auch mal die Lager des Rahmens aus...
Beste Grüße,
Dom


----------



## noie95 (27. Juni 2017)

Dirty Biker schrieb:


> Hi!
> Heute ist mir am Hinterbau die Achse zwischen Hauptrahmen und Umlenkhebel gebrochen :/
> Weiss jemand wo ich Ersatz herbekomme? Am besten nutze ich die Gelegenheit und tausche auch mal die Lager des Rahmens aus...
> Beste Grüße,
> Dom



versuchs mal da...
https://radsportkimmerle.de/Home.html

Schreib Frank Kimmerle ne Email; vielleicht hat er die Teile noch auf Lager.


----------



## nrgmac (27. Juni 2017)

Alternativ über RM direkt oder Bike Action.
https://shop.bikes.com/collections/parts/products/1813445rmb-bolt-kit-slayersxc
Lager beim örtlichen Eisenwarenhandel kaufen (SKF, INA, o.ä.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Biker (28. Juni 2017)

Wow danke für die schnelle Hilfe! Das das auf Englisch "bolts" sind hätte mir auch mal einfallen können 
Hier werden Sie geholfen!


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Juli 2017)

Wenn jemand einen Slayer SXC Team Rahmen los haben möchte, ich wäre gerne die erste Anlaufadresse!


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Juli 2017)

Hab meinem Rad gerade noch ein paar neue Griffe gegönnt & den Lack mal gepflegt.
Läuft immer noch top und bleibt noch eine Weile bei mir, gerade wo die ganzen "Standards" noch so schön flüchtig sind.













Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hugolost (17. Juli 2017)

@Radical: Bist du nicht auch im Luxx unterwegs?


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Juli 2017)

Sehr richtig ja! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hugolost (17. Juli 2017)

Dann ab mit dem bike in den passenden thread. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Biker (17. Juli 2017)

das Bos fahrwerk erzeugt in mir einen ziemlichen Neid-faktor. Echt ein schönes Rad!


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (18. Juli 2017)

Harmoniert der BOS Dämpfer mit dem Slayer? Welcher ist das denn?


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Juli 2017)

Das Fahrwerk funktioniert wunderbar und ist mit Abstand das Beste, was ich über die Jahre drin hatte.
Dämpfer ist ein Vip'R 2.1, die Gabel eine Deville ohne TRC.
Harmoniert sehr gut untereinander und bietet eine angenehme, stabile Plattform.
Sonst sackte mit Luft gern mal Gabel oder Dämpfer weg, mit mehr Druck wirkte es hölzern. Hier ist beides nicht der Fall.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mission Control (17. September 2017)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Slayer SXC Team Rahmen los haben möchte, ich wäre gerne die erste Anlaufadresse!


 
Ich hätte eins....siehe pm

Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach pm schreiben. Fotos vom letzten Jahr hat in meinem Album.


----------



## RattleHead (17. September 2017)

Hi, ich habe auch ein rahmen ( sxc30 Weiss met sxc70 Carbon / alu ketten/sattel streben. 

Muss rausch So kan fur schones preiss. 

Pm fur info


----------



## freiflug (14. März 2018)

hallo

ich suche dem team sxc rahmen, sprich in rot weiss. im. bedarfsfall auch nur den vorderen teil des rahmens. bitte per pn melden.

danke


----------



## Dirty Biker (7. April 2018)

Hallo,
da mir heute nun auch die Schwinge des SXC gebrochen ist (zugstrebe bremsseite) brauche ich entweder eine neue Schwinge (ist da was bei Cosmic Sports rauszuholen? Erfahrungen?) oder einen neuen Rahmen. Würde eigentlich gern weiterhin SXC fahren. Hat jemand einen Weiss blauen Rahmen in L abzugeben? Oder auch nur eine weisse Schwinge...
Besten Gruß!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2018)

Wenn dann bei Bikeaction.


----------



## Dirty Biker (8. April 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn dann bei Bikeaction.


Stimmt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (29. Dezember 2018)

Braucht jemand carbon Sitsstreben und lager und linksige? Fur nur versand kosten zu haben. (marzochi luft dampfer kan auch dabei)


----------



## freiflug (29. Dezember 2018)

hallo, 

mein hinterbau hat leichtes spiel. es liegt an der daempferaufnahme in der schwarzen umlenkung des hinterbaus. wo bekomme ich sowas neu? gibt es da ein komplettes set? 

danke fuer eure hilfe. 

gruesse
christian


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Dezember 2018)

freiflug schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mein hinterbau hat leichtes spiel. es liegt an der daempferaufnahme in der schwarzen umlenkung des hinterbaus. wo bekomme ich sowas neu? gibt es da ein komplettes set?
> 
> ...


Denke du sprichst vom Dämpfer und nicht von der Wippe selbst?


----------



## freiflug (30. Dezember 2018)

die wippe selbst ist ok aber die alustuecken rechts und links vom daempfer haben scheinbar spiel


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2018)

freiflug schrieb:


> die wippe selbst ist ok aber die alustuecken rechts und links vom daempfer haben scheinbar spiel


Hol dir ein neues Set von Dos.
Die aktuellen Modelle sind deutlich haltbarer.


----------



## freiflug (31. Dezember 2018)

hast du da bitte einen link?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Januar 2019)

Ich meinte die von FOX. 
Glaube du brauchst 21,8mm Breite.
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Fox-Racing-Shox/5-Piece-8-mm-Aluminium-Bushing-Set-p32318/


----------



## freiflug (1. Januar 2019)

ok. danke. probiere ich aus


----------



## Switchy (28. Februar 2019)

Hier mal mein Slayer.





Baujahr 2008. Erstmals, jungfräulich aufgebaut 2017.
Rahmen: RM Slayer SXC 70 (2008)
Federgabel: RockShox Lyric Solo Air 160mm
Dämper: Fox DHX 4.0
Schaltung: Shimano XT M9000
Laufräder: Hope Enduro in Silber
Bremse: Hope M4 Silber
Bremsscheiben: Hope Silber
Scheibenbremsadapter: Hope Silber
Kurbel: RaceFace Turbine
Innenlager: Hope
Pedale: Shimano XT M-8020
Steuersatz: ChrisKing
Lenker: RaceFace Next
Vorbau: RaceFace Turbine
Griffe: RaceFace Lock On
Sattelstütze: RaceFace Deus
Sattel: SDG Duster Shibuya Dazzle
Züge / Hülsen: Shimano XTR
Kette: KMC 11x SL
Schnellspanner: Hope Silber
Sattelklemme: Hope Silber

Gewicht: 13,9 kg errechnetes Gewicht, nicht gewogen.

Das ist der Aktuelle Aufbau.


----------

